# OL Convo #6: Perona's Wonder Garden



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Rules

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- No kpop bashing
- No Sogeking bashing

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible 






also Usopp > your fav character

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Say we have to send a representative from OL to have a deadly dice match vs other sections!!!

Who would it be that we send with all our hopes and dreams from OL??

@Alibaba Saluja @Blade @DeVision @Flame @Gledinos @January @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker @Mariko @Mickey Mouse @Nana @Nataly @Redline @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Shrike @Soca @T.D.A

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Hell yeah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello bois and girls ~~


First page ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Say we have to send a representative from OL to have a deadly dice match vs other sections!!!
> 
> Who would it be that we send with all our hopes from OL??
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @DeVision @Flame @Gledinos @January @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker @Mariko @Mickey Mouse @Nana @Nataly @Redline @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Shrike @Soca @T.D.A




nana uses gameshark codes in dice games, that's why she wins = she hacks the system 

so, either her or 



































disczoro


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Everybody's a pirate in here


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

wait

you actually made the new convo?


































redline reached 6 feet levels already? that height zenkai boost


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> wait
> 
> you actually made the new convo?
> 
> ...


You bet I did , you naughty boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

My first post on first page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Cool we need to keep this!


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> First post on first page


Well done Alibaba don't let us down


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

in the next convo

redline reaches 6'8 feet and 
































































wakes up from his dream, a bit later


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Cool we need to keep this!


​


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

''Lanji stans, assemble'' - prob 6'8 feet redline, in the next convo


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Delete this


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


You don't like it? Why ? I would probably never use it but still...lol...and I don't like apoo either..chechekroooaa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2020)

Light


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''Lanji stans, assemble'' - prob 6'8 feet redline, in the next convo



bro give ppl a chance to be on the first page


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''Lanji stans, assemble'' - prob 6'8 feet redline, in the next convo


I will never be able to get my own ! But I I am damn sure I will still fit into any other one lol
Do not fear the lanji powa! Rest assure we got meal for you too


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2020)

how is it decided who makes the new thread?


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> bro give ppl a chance to be on the first page




pardon

i should had left a bit of space for our new star = @January = @Light D Lamperouge 's other account


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

MO said:


> how is it decided who makes the new thread?


By having the last post on the old one...10.000 mark


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

MO said:


> how is it decided who makes the new thread?



fate my friend

it is said people of the D have the higher chance

so next maybe @Light D Lamperouge or @Shiba D. Inu

does @T.D.A count lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Delete this


 


Redline said:


> You don't like it? Why ? I would probably never use it but still...lol...and I don't like apoo either..chechekroooaa!


*It was another emote to add bro. *



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> By having the last post on the old one...10.000 mark


but god.ussop post is 9998?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

First meme


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> fate my friend
> 
> it is said people of the D have the higher chance
> 
> ...


The d on shiba is not from the clan, also if it was true I should have won it by now...lol


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> pardon
> 
> i should had left a bit of space for our new star = @January = @Light D Lamperouge 's other account


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

check it out!         

:scratchhh  

emote pls


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> pardon
> 
> i should had left a bit of space for our new star = @January = @Light D Lamperouge 's other account


Shut up Blade you are just gelous of Mr lewd!
Don't embarrass yourself even further, I tell as a good  friend you know ...lmaooo


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Shut up Blade you are just gelous of Mr lewd!
> Don't embarrass yourself even further, I tell as a good  friend you know ...lmaooo




how you want that lit 37k neg samwich, with extra ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

MO said:


> but god.ussop post is 9998?


Becouse some cancelled their post to change the outcome..... eheheh typical Italian stile


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

New convo vibes 

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Good @Go D. Usopp ......I was about to call you all manner of names. And there is only one way to decide who throws dice for this section obviously....


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

jokes aside

9/10 of the posts that redline makes

i wanna slap him with every book from gohan's library, with all that asinine nonsense/bad spelling


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> how you want that lit 37k neg samwich, with extra ketchup or mustard?


Just mayo and French fries like in the french MC thanks...xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> jokes aside
> 
> 9/10 of the posts that redline makes
> 
> i wanna slap him with every book from gohan's library, with all that asinine nonsense/bad spelling


Lol..that's thuth is always end up rereading and trying to fix the t9 spells..


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

we reached already page two?

breh


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> we reached already page two?
> 
> breh


 3 is the perfect number!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good @Go D. Usopp ......I was about to call you all manner of names. And there is only one way to decide who throws dice for this section obviously....



whaddya say we do dice throw tournament

16 players, 2 brackets, a quarter and semi final, a 3rd and 4th match and a final.

whose down @everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## charles101 (Jun 4, 2020)

Voted Nana. Tough competition though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

we can use this website for quick bracket, I can randomize it once we get 16 participants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

*Why is @DeVision  even an option? *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

@MO everyone who was in the thread at the time witnessed the win, and the winner ratings on that post prove it even more

Some posts were probably deleted, but I saw that was the post [HASHTAG]#10K[/HASHTAG] when it was made


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

I want to meme vote for Flame


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why is @DeVision  even an option? *


Lmaooo..that's so true is the weakest roller I ever saw...I mean each roll it's like a fart, but he must be lucky with love


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaooo..that's so true is the weakest roller I ever saw...I mean each roll it's like a fart, but he must be lucky with love



you may laugh now but he will beat u by far if the title was OL's Weakest Dicethrower


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I want to meme vote for Flame


Yep I voted flame too I can't deny he has some good luck with it! He roolls dice and rocks with it!
On the far extreme opposite you got devision which sucks at dice games.xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you may laugh now but he will beat u by far if the title was OL's Weakest Dicethrower


I am pretty good at rolling..my luck goes up and down but overall I can't complain, but still shit happens sooo....place me against fake ass Brando and see how it goes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

*Can I see the poll without voting? If not, who's leading? *


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Can I see the poll without voting? If not, who's leading? *


Nana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nana


*Thanks. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Can I see the poll without voting? If not, who's leading? *



u shud be able to see it without voting


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

You guys don't see the 'View Results' option on the poll. If you can see it without voting it means you can see the results without voting


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u shud be able to see it without voting


*Never mind, I voted for myself now. 
*


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Never mind, I voted for myself now. *


You are not too bad I must say but you also trained like Zoro every day no stopping so you got the right touch now..
Anyway I have notice that with dice rolls face 100 , for instead if you are going to throw multiple times you just need to figure out the right amount of second before touching the roll button, it goes from.1 to 100 with few second so it's just a matter of get the right timing... Like when you editing in frames


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why is @DeVision  even an option? *


The only reason why Dev doesn't get good rolls is because he doesn't cheat like the rest of you.


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

only 2 posts 



I gotta up my game


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> The only reason why Dev doesn't get good rolls is because he doesn't cheat like the rest of you.


So you mean is just pure bad luck!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we can use this website for quick bracket, I can randomize it once we get 16 participants



I am definitely in.......and @Shrike is only dominant if women are involved as a prize.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we can use this website for quick bracket, I can randomize it once we get 16 participants


@Go D. Usopp, please sign me up in the winner's box.

You can assign the rest of the people as you wish.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am definitely in.......and @Shrike is only dominant if women are involved as a prize.



i can ref for u guys if we have enough participants

what about if women are involved as players instead lol

we have to see @Shrike full potential


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

k so far we got:

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike?
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

I don't wanna add others without their consent lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am definitely in.......and @Shrike is only dominant if women are involved as a prize.


So let's ask god usoop if he wants to put a


Go D. Usopp said:


> k so far we got:
> 
> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. January
> ...


Come on you don't even need to ask here Goden Sama is always ready to slice and dice! You can also add nana , light, and Dev whitou asking ..their are bond to partecipate lol...xd


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

sign me up


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> sign me up



u shud be asleep lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

added u both @Nana @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> added u both @Nana @Redline


Also add yourself lol before you miss the fun


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Also add yourself lol before you miss the fun



I can ref if we have enough players lol

I dont stand a chance on dice games, I am the most negative afterall lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i can ref if we have enough players lol
> 
> I dont stand a chance on dice games, I am the most negative afterall


You surely going to have enough imo, also to gotta partecipate anyhow


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

we can maybe increase bracket size to 24 or 32 if we really have that maybe ppl lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I can ref if we have enough players lol
> 
> I dont stand a chance on dice games, I am the most negative afterall lol


Things can suddenly change in a matter of seconds...and so goes with bad, or good luck, that means you can always give it a try ...even Dev knows thats why he keep on trying lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u shud be asleep lol


I should lol I woke up early but yea ..


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> I should lol I woke up early but yea ..


Go to sleep nana, otherwise tomorrow you gonna wake up with the long face and rings around your eyes, we want you fresh and beautiful as always


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Go to sleep nana, otherwise tomorrow you gonna wake up with the long face and rings around your eyes, we want you fresh and beautiful as always



dont forget she gna use sleep deprivation as excuses for getting under 90 dice rolls


----------



## Soca (Jun 4, 2020)

oh new thread 

bonjourno


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh new thread
> 
> bonjourno


socaaa morningg

is that CL ? nice avy btw


----------



## Soca (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> socaaa morningg
> 
> is that CL ? nice avy btw


Yea that's my baby. My cinnamon apple 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea that's my baby. My cinnamon apple
> 
> How's everyone doing?


Bad


----------



## Soca (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bad


who hurted you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> who hurted you


This shutdown......and now this curfew.


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2020)

why is the ol numbers thread locked?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2020)

Because TLDR certain mods think Xiammes is being bullied when that never happened.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Because TLDR certain mods think Xiammes is being bullied when that never happened.


----------



## shaantu (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

First page. Yeeeey.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why is @DeVision  even an option? *



F*ck you bro, f*ck you. 
I'm gonna win this shit.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp don't you dare optimistic me. I'm gonna find you!


----------



## shaantu (Jun 5, 2020)

if the pool was about who's the worst dicethrower then I would surely win


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> The only reason why Dev doesn't get good rolls is because he doesn't cheat like the rest of you.



THIS!!



shaantu said:


> if the pool was about who's the worst dicethrower then I would surely win



Nevermind. XD


----------



## shaantu (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. XD


I saw that


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I saw that



Good thing you didn't quote it. Thank you. <3


----------



## shaantu (Jun 5, 2020)

hmm, did something happen to post count?
I think I had above 3k posts but maybe its just my imagination


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

shaantu said:


> hmm, did something happen to post count?
> I think I had above 3k posts but maybe its just my imagination



Not that I know.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Go D. Usopp don't you dare optimistic me. I'm gonna find you!







shaantu said:


> hmm, did something happen to post count?
> I think I had above 3k posts but maybe its just my imagination



maybe some threads are deleted so ur post count dropped idk


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

waiting for chapter


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> waiting for chapter


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

Totally forgot we were close to 10k on the last thread


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello.

Did I miss something during my 2 week break ? (gonna take another one soon)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hello.
> 
> Did I miss something during my 2 week break ? (gonna take another one soon)


*Glen. Nice to see you again. I'd say nothing much. When are you going to go back for real? *


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hello.
> 
> Did I miss something during my 2 week break ? (gonna take another one soon)


Gled heyy welcome back temporarily


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 5, 2020)

@Kinjin did you have to close the thread just like that? Maybe ban the user from the thread first if it's bothering you that much, no need to go nuclear from the get-go...


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 5, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> @Kinjin did you have to close the thread just like that? Maybe ban the user from the thread first if it's bothering you that much, no need to go nuclear from the get-go...


Well, it ran its course. The purpose of the thread is not to discuss Kingdom or to spread wrong assumptions about past incidents (which is simply tactless).

It will be reopened when the stats for June are out.


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hello.
> 
> Did I miss something during my 2 week break ? (gonna take another one soon)



OL: Assemble Episode 1 and 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OL: Assemble Episode 1 and 2



Oh I watched them.
Good work.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Oh I watched them.
> Good work.


So you think it's good that killed me so quick!? Lol..
Hi gled , catch you around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> So you think it's good that killed me so quick!? Lol..
> Hi gled , catch you around


Red , I missed you  how's life ?

Well DeV want to kill you so it was realistic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

Welcome back Gled.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> k so far we got:
> 
> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. January
> ...


How Is it going  Usoop?
When are we gonna start the dice battle?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Red , I missed you  how's life ?
> 
> Well DeV want to kill you so it was realistic


Eheheh..true ..that fake ass mob will always try to kill me and talk on my back! But I have big shoulder I can resist lol
Anyway, glad to have you back for a while...see ya around then
Life is a misery...just going out of quarantine here but I am super stressed out due to spending too much time with my grandma which I love but i can't stand anymore..., She need someone to take care of her!
Also the George flyod assassination took a shoot at me and I am angry against all the world now, I am not black but i can't stand this either, it's a disgrace that by 2020 we still having Nazi vibes all over the world, there are plenty of stupid Italian dumbasses that have the same attitude I am telling you ... This world should've beutifulto love instead it's becoming a sad one, more then I ever saw


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh..true ..that fake ass mob will always try to kill me and talk on my back! But I have big shoulder I can resist lol


Damn everyone want to boil goden



Redline said:


> Anyway, glad to have you back for a while...see ya around then



Well I'm leavin soon again


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Damn everyone want to boil goden
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm leavin soon again


See ya next time then ciao takecare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey Glen, you still alive?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

*Dev *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dev *



Brishi, as a cultured englishman like you would say.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Brishi, as a cultured englishman like you would say.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 5, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


But... money talks.. how can there be silence?


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca


yeesh old school 

Here's another one for you




Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Fuck that.

I've lived this life already and it is lonely as FUDUCK. Trying to change that now. Find someone in your life and stick with them peoples

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> yeesh old school
> 
> Here's another one for you
> 
> ...


his voice and his look don't match. lol


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2020)

MO said:


> his voice and his look don't match. lol


Literally what everyone said when this first came out. He was what Eminem was to rap


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> But... money talks.. how can there be silence?



Stash it away 

If you did that to your child you would have the social services knocking at your door 



Soca said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> I've lived this life already and it is lonely as FUDUCK. Trying to change that now. Find someone in your life and stick with them peoples



Wife is ok 





Children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Stash it away
> 
> If you did that to your child you would have the social services knocking at your door
> 
> ...


You right about that one


----------



## MO (Jun 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Literally what everyone said when this first came out. He was what Eminem was to rap


he is what Chet hanks inspires to be.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Stash it away
> 
> If you did that to your child you would have the social services knocking at your door
> 
> ...



Not to me.....I want the whole thing.....


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

@shaantu vivi is mine  

How is life bruh ? Are you working despite corona ?

@Go D. Usopp you should add "no sogeking bashing"


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> How Is it going  Usoop?
> When are we gonna start the dice battle?



we need more ppl lol



Gledinos said:


> @shaantu vivi is mine
> 
> How is life bruh ? Are you working despite corona ?
> 
> @Go D. Usopp you should add "no sogeking bashing"



lol added, welcome bk m9

yo btw wanna join the dice tournament of power before leaving?


so far we got

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike?
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

@Alibaba Saluja @Flame @Soca @MO  you guys want in too?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

what movie in my vids should i do next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> what movie in my vids should i do next



keeping it a surprise is big part of the fun

if we tell u the vid it takes away from it imo lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we need more ppl lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah cause I'm leavin soon.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> what movie in my vids should i do next


Did you watch my meme chapter on MasterBeast ?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we need more ppl lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the rewards for participating? 



T.D.A said:


> what movie in my vids should i do next



Something like LOTR or GOT? A magician would be cool. But anything is good as your vids are 4K quality level


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Nah cause I'm leavin soon.



do u hate us that much


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u hate us that much


No I love you all guys.
I'm having too much work.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What are the rewards for participating?



why don't u win it to know


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No I love you all guys.
> I'm having too much work.



stay safe m9 its 2020


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Did you watch my meme chapter on MasterBeast ?



na link?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> what movie in my vids should i do next


Have you got a list of it?
How about platoon!? Have you got that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> stay safe m9 its 2020


Check this out guys..lul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Check this out guys..lul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

@T.D.A you could try avengers civil war too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> keeping it a surprise is big part of the fun
> 
> if we tell u the vid it takes away from it imo lol


Yeah..he is not wrong there TD! Anyway so far your pics have been pretty good so I don't think you should be worried about that too much , I am sure you will do fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @T.D.A you could try avengers civil war too lol


You can use good fella or inglorious bastard as well imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

*@Gledinos vote for me in the poll before you go. 
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

adding @Alibaba Saluja cuz ik deep inside he wants to join and @Flame cuz hes smhow tied with @Nana on the poll


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Gledinos vote for me in the poll before you go.
> *



Light


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we need more ppl lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure 



T.D.A said:


> what movie in my vids should i do next


The magnificent seven could be a nice idea. It has a scene where they all take over a town


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Gledinos vote for me in the poll before you go.
> *


Just trow 100 face dice once and if you get more then 80 I will give you mine


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just trow 100 face dice once and if you get more then 80 I will give you mine


,


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> and @Flame cuz hes smhow tied with @Nana on the poll


"somehow" ?? do you have any idea who you're talking about?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> "somehow" ?? do you have any idea who you're talking about?



*flashbacks of that green teletubby is rushing to my head now*

"could he really be nana's level, but wasen't showing his full power before??"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> The magnificent seven could be a nice idea. It has a scene where they all take over a town


It doesn't have to be with a movie with numbered heros, you can use brave heart or the last of the Mohican, Addams family would be good too lol
Also fast and furious series can be used


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

yo bro want to join the dice tournament of power, we need 6 more ppl

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike?
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ,


One only light...like this
The first the tougher..but you got 73 at first anyway,not bad, better then me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo bro want to join the dice tournament of power, we need 6 more ppl
> 
> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. January
> ...


When is it being held?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When is it being held?



when we have 16 people xd

we will wait for ppl for their matches tho dw


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When is it being held?


As soon as all the spots left are filled...
So you better join asap lurk!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> when we have 16 people xd
> 
> we will wait for ppl for their matches tho dw


Sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

nice so we need 5 more lol

anyone know some good dice legends, pls tag them here

im gna go and be back in a bit, if we don't have all 5 I'll join too lol

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10. Lurker
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

@Nataly Join.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

I think it's about time to let you guys know that  Shiba and Devision were the names of my two horses in ( Ted ) redempion 2 lol
I treat them well no worries , feed them good , brush them,  and saved their life as well a couple of times..lmaooo


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Nataly Join.


Let's do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

@Gledinos Join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> what movie in my vids should i do next



Do 8mile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

@Gianfi ! Vuoi giocare?
@girafarig  ready to kick some ass?
@Ren.  Join us


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

@Blade Join us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Gianfi ! Vuoi giocare?
> @girafarig  ready to kick some ass?
> @Ren.  Join us



rolling dice? well, why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Let's do it


 Yeah!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Blade Join us.


Let's see if he can roll good as much as he can talk! Sanji boy.... XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

@TheWiggian You want to roll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Why is @Admiral Ryokugyu banned ????


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why is @Admiral Ryokugyu banned ????



Welcome back.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why is @Admiral Ryokugyu banned ????


I voted for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Welcome back.


Hey 

I'm leavin soon tho


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm leavin soon tho


No we need Gled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> "somehow" ?? do you have any idea who you're talking about?


I can confirm you are a lucky damn roller! In fact I was the first to vote for you...nana is good too but I think you are better


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm leavin soon tho



When are you leaving?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm leavin soon tho


Have a good one Gled , we will see you when you will came back stronger than ever..enjoy your summer time!


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> When are you leaving?


Too much work irl and exams. I don't have time 
I'll be free after 13 of june.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> When are you leaving?


What about joing us in the tournament? Come on Optimus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Too much work irl and exams. I don't have time
> I'll be free after 13 of june.


It's all gonna be fine, you will be fine, those exams gonna be like when you took your drive licence first time!
Lots of rumours for nothing at the end easy peasy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about joing us in the tournament? Come on Optimus!



I don't feel well, sorry.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Too much work irl and exams. I don't have time
> I'll be free after 13 of june.


Hold ona sec there!!.. before you leave give us some spoilers about your love affair with flames? the OL deserve this


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I don't feel well, sorry.


That's too bad..takecare then ...lemon juice and orange , sugar and above 17 hours sleep over should  do the trick lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


What's that face? New York didn't pic Kevin Durant? 
Patrick Ewing times will come back one day


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> What's that face? New York didn't pic Kevin Durant?
> Patrick Ewing times will come back one day


20349.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 20349.


It's just absurd that such a big market can't be exploits with some superstar!. Anyway the owners not gonna live that long so whitin the next generation it's a good guess imo...XD but things can quickly change in  the NBA! Look at the worriors state! They got lucky this season ended prematurely otherwise they would have set the worst ever stats in the whole Nba history lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's just absurd that such a big market can't be exploits with some superstar!. Anyway the owners not gonna live that long so whitin the next generation it's a good guess imo...XD but things can quickly change in  the NBA! Look at the worriors state! They got lucky this season ended prematurely otherwise they would have set the worst ever stats in the whole Nba history lol


Only watch Playoffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

If i will ever decide to do one of my production I will start with this one as Redline lol.. what do you rekon @T.D.A ? XD

Here another one with me as the Joker... eheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

lol @Lurker and @Redline  doing some quality recruitment lmao

kk we got @Nataly and @girafarig

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10. Nataly
11. Girafarig
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

wud like to see @Blade here cmon fam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol @Lurker and @Redline  doing some quality recruitment lmao
> 
> kk we got @Nataly and @girafarig
> 
> ...


Bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @neonlight @TheOmega @Oreki @charles101 

let's roll some dice, gentlemen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol @Lurker and @Redline  doing some quality recruitment lmao
> 
> kk we got @Nataly and @girafarig
> 
> ...


Two of the best NF ladies has joined the fun along with nana...
Now we need @Mariko  as well to make the perfect trio...


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @neonlight @TheOmega @Oreki @charles101
> 
> let's roll some dice, gentlemen


Yes all good picks!


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @neonlight @TheOmega @Oreki @charles101
> 
> let's roll some dice, gentlemen



What are the rules? I'm always in when it comes to dices


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bro.


Just add @Blade without asking him..Dev gonna make him an offer he can't refuse


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes all good picks!







charles101 said:


> What are the rules? I'm always in when it comes to dices



just heal bigu mamu

edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



translation: i have no idea!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol @Lurker and @Redline  doing some quality recruitment lmao
> 
> kk we got @Nataly and @girafarig
> 
> ...


Tag me, guys, when it is time  I am ready


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> just heal bigu mamu



Healu Bigu Mamu with 30sided dice


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> What are the rules? I'm always in when it comes to dices



every1 will randomly be put on a 16 player double brackets, best of 3 each round with the final best of 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> What are the rules? I'm always in when it comes to dices


It's a 16 rollers tournament! FIFA stile


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just add @Blade without asking him..Dev gonna make him an offer he can't refuse


This ningen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's a 16 rollers tournament! FIFA stile



Cool, cool. Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Is there any theme or sth?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10. Nataly
11. Girafarig
12. Charles101
13. Blade
14. 
15.
16.

3 more


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Is there any theme or sth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Is there any theme or sth?



nah we r just here to determine the OL's Strongest Dicethrowers on this corrida colloseum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. January
> 3. Shrike
> 4. Redline
> ...


Dude I'm in....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's a 16 rollers tournament! FIFA stile



fifa is corrupt


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> fifa is corrupt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dude I'm in....



i cuda sworn i put ur name in LOL
mb lol

1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10. Nataly
11. Girafarig
12. Charles101
13. Blade
14. Lurker
15.
16.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. January
> 3. Shrike
> 4. Redline
> ...


Are you gonna make the finals for third spot? You should ask some mod to give you some k to place as the final thropy or a special tag or , something, ask either , soca kinjin or etherborn how does it work they will help you


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Are you gonna make the finals for third spot? You should ask some mod to give you some k to place as the final thropy or a special tag or , something, ask either , soca kinjin or etherborn how does it work they will help you



idk if we r rly gna make it something official lol

what else could people want as a reward more than bragging rights of being the OL's Strongest Dicethrower "OSD medal title"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> fifa is corrupt


There you go, we already know who's to blame is we dont make it, the corruption of the system..lol
Joke aside god ussop is pure as a..


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what else could people want as a reward more than bragging rights of being the OL's Strongest Dicethrower "OSD medal title"



Made it in each section and then create huge dice contest to find out who's WSD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca @Etherborn is there a way we can have a tag that says "OSD: OL's Strongest Dicethrower" ?

we can hold this tournament once every couple months or biannualy w.e


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

yeah it's a beautiful game*™*, we shouldn't be doing this for money rep


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Made it in each section and then create huge dice contest to find out who's WSD



i like that

i like that alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @TheWiggian You want to roll?



Why would i? Iam not even on the list.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yeah it's a beautiful game*™*, we shouldn't be doing this for money rep



who needs rep when u get to flash ur OSD badge infront of ur foes when they want to challenge u in a dice 1v1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i like that
> 
> i like that alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Why would i? Iam not even on the list.


You can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk if we r rly gna make it something official lol
> 
> what else could people want as a reward more than bragging rights of being the OL's Strongest Dicethrower "OSD medal title"


Ok then just give this special pic for the winner!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Why would i? Iam not even on the list.



we'll put a special place for u

gotta show up more on the convo thread m9 

join now and claim glory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yeah it's a beautiful game*™*, we shouldn't be doing this for money rep


Yeah..just for honor and pride!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

I'll rep the winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

I shud make a seperate thread maybe for the tournament, will tag in all participants when we have all 16


----------



## shaantu (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @shaantu vivi is mine
> 
> How is life bruh ? Are you working despite corona ?
> 
> @Go D. Usopp you should add "no sogeking bashing"


Yea I'm good and yes I'm working


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

@Redline 
should we make it semi-fifa style and have group stage first then 8 player knockout stage? that way people get to play more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I shud make a seperate thread maybe for the tournament, will tag in all participants when we have all 16


How many missing? Did you add wiggan?
How about @Kishido  and @Kamina. ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> who needs rep when u get to flash ur OSD badge infront of ur foes when they want to challenge u in a dice 1v1



OSD tournament winner be like:


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> How many missing? Did you add wiggan?



missing one more lol, yea @TheWiggian  there
1. Mickey Mouse
2. January
3. Shrike
4. Redline
5. Nana
6. Light D Lamperouge
7. DeVision
8. Alibaba Saluja
9. Flame
10. Nataly
11. Girafarig
12. Charles101
13. Blade
14. Lurker
15. TheWiggian
16.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Redline
> should we make it semi-fifa style and have group stage first then 8 player knockout stage? that way people get to play more


Why not I like that,You have more changes to turn the tables and get through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

honestly if we can fill up to 24 or even 32 wud be even better

the more the merrier

maybe should really make it a thread in OL and invite everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> missing one more lol, yea @TheWiggian  there
> 1. Mickey Mouse
> 2. January
> 3. Shrike
> ...


Ok..one missing..easy peasy!
Close it with @Kishido


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> OSD tournament winner be like:





bro i hate getting 16'ed every dem day man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> honestly if we can fill up to 24 or even 32 wud be even better
> 
> the more the merrier
> 
> maybe should really make it a thread in OL and invite everyone


Chill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Chill.



ok now i'm rly doing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> honestly if we can fill up to 24 or even 32 wud be even better
> 
> the more the merrier
> 
> maybe should really make it a thread in OL and invite everyone


Naaa.. lately many got feed up with dices Games but not the ones you have signed up here, so if this will came out entertaining you can be sure next time you will get your 32 places filled with ease

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok now i'm rly doing it


Ningen watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaa.. lately many got feed up with dices Games but not the ones you have signed up here, so if this will came out entertaining you can be sure next time you will get your 32 places filled with ease



kk just cuz u said it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

How do you plan to make it happen? Like, everyone plays at the same time or like 2 duels per day or sth


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> How do you plan to make it happen? Like, everyone plays at the same time or like 2 duels per day or sth



i'm gna rng group stage of 4 each, then knockout phase 8 players

the matches only happen if both players r online and here. if not we skip to the next match and come back later

we can finish it in 1-2 days if every1 here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

charles101 said:


> How do you plan to make it happen? Like, everyone plays at the same time or like 2 duels per day or sth


I say everyone rolls. They have 24 hours. Highest half rolls goes to the next round.

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I say everyone rolls. They have 24 hours. Highest half rolls goes to the next round.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp



that makes it way shorter and less interactive, kinda wanna give ppl more chance to flex their dice power


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

k so should I fill in the last spot or we got someone willing to join?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I say everyone rolls. They have 24 hours. Highest half rolls goes to the next round.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp


Easy solution but not really entertaining since you won't have a face to face user Vs user roll or die type of game which is the point of having the FIFA stile tournament and a lot more individually challenging, this way who will win will truly be the strongest! Not just the luckiest !or the best cheater lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that makes it way shorter and less interactive, kinda wanna give ppl more chance to flex their dice power


Indeed otherwise whats the point  of talking big  when you don't  even show it off ? XD


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Why are @Shiba D. Inu and @Admiral Ryokugyu banned ???


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

@MasterBeast How did the doggo get banned ???


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

w8 r they rly banned lol rip

rly hope it aint perma


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 5, 2020)

why Shiba was banned isn't even a question
but @Admiral Ryokugyu


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

think i've more or less decided how ep 3 and 4 (final) will end

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

*I took a nap for an hour and came back to 7 new pages *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I took a nap for an hour and came back to 7 new pages *


It's a Light problem....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why are @Shiba D. Inu and @Admiral Ryokugyu banned ???


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> why Shiba was banned isn't even a question
> but @Admiral Ryokugyu



do u know what happened o.O


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I took a nap for an hour and came back to 7 new pages *



Have you made some lewd dreams , maru ?


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> why Shiba was banned isn't even a question
> but @Admiral Ryokugyu





T.D.A said:


> think i've more or less decided how ep 3 and 4 (final) will end





Shiba = Thanos confirmed


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u know what happened o.O


no idea, really. there weren't any hot yonko vs admirals debates past few weeks


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Bruh @God Movement  I need you to watch both Episode 1 and 2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I took a nap for an hour and came back to 7 new pages *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> no idea, really. there weren't any hot yonko vs admirals debates past few weeks


That must have happen lately becouse not long ago by still received the same sualtoer specialist rating from. Shiba, dunno about admiral either, but they will be back for sure


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey I think you posted the wrong link, here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that makes it way shorter and less interactive, kinda wanna give ppl more chance to flex their dice power





Redline said:


> Easy solution but not really entertaining since you won't have a face to face user Vs user roll or die type of game which is the point of having the FIFA stile tournament and a lot more individually challenging, this way who will win will truly be the strongest! Not just the luckiest !or the best cheater lol


What is better then interacting with every competitor every round? You literally face everyone else every round. And do not have to wait no more then 24 hours.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 8. *Alibaba Saluja*
> 9. Flame
> 10. Nataly
> 11. Girafarig
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

You have been Shanghai'd


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is better then interacting with every competitor every round? You literally face everyone else every round. And do not have to wait no more then 24 hours.



k look at the brackets, I just rng'ed them all assuming kishido is the last player


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

*Group 1:*
TheWiggian
Shrike
Girafarig
DeVision

*Group 2:*
Redline
Alibaba Saluja
Light D Lamperouge
Charles101

*Group 3:*
Gianfi
Lurker
Blade
Flame

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse
January
Nana
Nataly

*Group Matches:*
1. The Wiggian vs Shrike
2. Redline vs Alibaba Saluja
3. Gianfi vs Lurker
4. Mickey Mouse vs January

5. Girafarig vs DeVision
6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101
7. Blade vs Flame
8. Nana vs Nataly

9. TheWiggian vs Girafarig
10. Redline vs Light D Lamperouge
11. Gianfi vs Blade
12. Mickey Mouse vs Nana

13. Shrike vs DeVision
14. Alibaba Saluja vs Charles101
15. Lurker vs Flame
16. January vs Nataly

*group 1 determinant:*
17. TheWiggian vs DeVision
18. Shrike vs Girafarig

*group 2 determinant:*
19. Redline vs Charles101
20. Alibaba Saluja vs Light D Lamperouge

*group 3 determinant:*
21. Gianfi vs Flame
22. Lurker vs Blade

*group 4 determinant:*
23. Mickey Mouse vs Nataly
24. January vs Nana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Hey I think you posted the wrong link, here:


Lol..always funny.....Tda has good immagination, just for the record I never asked for any favours to Don..
Nataly happens to like me for what I am , sup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Gianfi ! Vuoi giocare?
> @girafarig  ready to kick some ass?
> @Ren.  Join us


certo, sign me in


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Group 1:*
> TheWiggian
> Shrike
> Girafarig
> ...


waiiiiit me too, i just answered to reddddd


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

We gotta have to fight Alibaba! May the best luck win!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Hey I think you posted the wrong link, here:


@Nataly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Group 1:*
> TheWiggian
> Shrike
> Girafarig
> ...


please plase please please please


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> certo, sign me in



well we have no reply from kishido so u can take his place if every1 ok with it tbh

i think even blade and shrike didnt reply no?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Me and Blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Me and Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

What

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

what


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

so i'll sub kishido with gifani

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2020)

Help me get this emote added please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101





Go D. Usopp said:


> 20. Alibaba Saluja vs Light D Lamperouge


*Prepare thyselves 

*​


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Nataly


Lol..yeah I wonder if she ever saw it lmaoo . anyway nat that's all fake news  made up from Morgan TDA obviously you know me better then others, like I needed someone like Dev to help me with something lol..but still it's really funny imo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Help me get this emote added please.



r u by any chance the one that makes these pepe emotes for OP characters?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so i'll sub kishido with gifani


Gianfi...xd another original good fella


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

w8 ive always been reading ur name gifani lmaooo @Gianfi


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Welcome back.





Gledinos said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm leavin soon tho





A Optimistic said:


> When are you leaving?




@Flame Ava is trying to take your bae away from you. Be on your guard.



Go D. Usopp said:


> *Group 1:*
> TheWiggian
> Shrike
> Girafarig
> ...



Dude, I'm in. But most of those people never agreed.
First of Wiggian. 2nd I didn't see Shrike posting.
Check that before you start.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Hey I think you posted the wrong link, here:


@Lurker thanks for the tag
I cannot stop laughing, just what I needed in a day like today 

It would be cool if Dev was voiced the same way Marlon Brando talks in the movie 
@DeVision do you really think that way about @Redline ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker thanks for the tag
> I cannot stop laughing, just what I needed in a day like today
> 
> It would be cool if Dev was voiced the same way Marlon Brando talks in the movie
> @DeVision do you really think that way about @Redline ?



Pretty accurate. That's the way I deal with fodder. 
With respect, but on distance.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker thanks for the tag
> I cannot stop laughing, just what I needed in a day like today
> 
> It would be cool if Dev was voiced the same way Marlon Brando talks in the movie
> @DeVision do you really think that way about @Redline ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Help me get this emote added please.


No


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame Ava is trying to take your bae away from you. Be on your guard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea gna wait for @TheWiggian @Shrike and @Blade 



DeVision said:


> Pretty accurate. That's the way I deal with fodder.
> With respect, but on distance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea gna wait for @TheWiggian @Shrike and @Blade



I mean, I could've waited. They're in my group, so I'd win easily. But that's not the point.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Made it to the T.D.A. productions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Pretty accurate. That's the way I deal with fodder.
> With respect, but on distance.


See Nataly   one who believes he is a top tier and the new ones fodder ..what a loser...
Only becouse they don't agree with his desires...or obey his kingdom...just another trump supporter as far as I am concerned , also coward becouse he is constantly talking on my back and not to me directly, then he call me fake ass Italian lol, he doesn't even know what it means to be one, grow up kiddo


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I mean, I could've waited. They're in my group, so I'd win easily. But that's not the point.


Sure..just watch how easyly he will win  lol
He is so good at rolling dices that we all gonna beg for mercy lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Marcoooooo!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 ive always been reading ur name gifani lmaooo @Gianfi


Lol


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol I’m against Milfy


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

What kind of dice are we rolling? 100 dice once? I am just making sure.

I think I better practice if I am against the dice champion Nana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What kind of dice are we rolling? 100 dice once? I am just making sure.
> 
> I think I better practice if I am against the dice champion Nana



i will make sure to specify the rules once we get replies from the remaining members lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i will make sure to specify the rules once we get replies from the remaining members lol


That sounds great, dear host, I am patiently waiting


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 5, 2020)

Sometimes I'm hot sometimes I'm trash. I'm like the Ace of dice throwing lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

if we have more ppl wanting to join we can replace those who didn't confirm to play

it shud be fair for every1 first come first serve xd


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

maybe theomega can replace someone who hasn't responded to this thread/your invitation to participate? @Go D. Usopp


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

do I release OL: Assemble ep 3 tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What kind of dice are we rolling? 100 dice once? I am just making sure.
> 
> I think I better practice if I am against the dice champion Nana


I beat nana several times. If you want, I can train you


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> do I release OL: Assemble ep 3 tomorrow


Yes, please do 
Btw, your big avatar rights have expired


Gianfi said:


> I beat nana several times.


How dare you say such a thing!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

So gonna win this thing. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

It's about time we found out who Thanos is @A Optimistic @Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> do I release OL: Assemble ep 3 tomorrow



why not today 



DeVision said:


> So gonna win this thing. XD



that avi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why not today
> 
> 
> 
> that avi



Cos I still need to finish 90% of it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It's about time we found out who Thanos is @A Optimistic @Flame



Been waiting to join one of your videos and beat the shit outta someone.


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

@DeVision, nice avatar, who is she?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It's about time we found out who Thanos is @A Optimistic @Flame


All Might


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Been waiting to join one of your videos and beat the shit outta someone.



Well next episode you have some plot relevance lol


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> @DeVision, nice avatar, who is she?


Yes, hello, DeVision speaking.
Looks like Fubuki from OPM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Sometimes I'm hot sometimes I'm trash. I'm like the Ace of dice throwing lol


Same here but the Sabo version


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

@TheOmega u in?


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Yes, hello, DeVision speaking.
> Looks like Fubuki from OPM.


Awesome, Thanks!

It's one of those 'to read' series in my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

I thought dev avi was robin lmao

could be OPM fubuki tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I beat nana several times. If you want, I can train you


You are not the only one.but yes I confirm i saw it


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

@Gianfi did you do anything fun today


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> @DeVision, nice avatar, who is she?




Damn. You need to get negged for not knowing.



Go D. Usopp said:


> I thought dev avi was robin lmao
> 
> could be OPM fubuki tho



You too for mistaking her for Robin.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Initially ep 3 was going to be the final ep, but would have been too long, so ended up splitting it into 2 eps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It's about time we found out who Thanos is @A Optimistic @Flame


 Hell Yeah..i have my 2 cents on shiba but might be someone else indeed... I have my list lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Initially ep 3 was going to be the final ep, but would have been too long, so ended up splitting it into 2 eps



Harry Potter style? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hell Yeah..i have my 2 cents on shiba but might be someone else indeed... I have my list lol



get in your theories before it comes out lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Initially ep 3 was going to be the final ep, but would have been too long, so ended up splitting it into 2 eps


Nice...I suppose is finish and ready to showcase then!?   Deliver us  some D smiles!


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice...I suppose is finish and ready to showcase then!?   give us  some D smiles



story is finalised but not the videos


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

I hope I'm not as predictable as Oda lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> get in your theories before it comes out lol


May I?...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You need to get negged for not knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> You too for mistaking her for Robin.



tell me she doesnt look similar man


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)

When is the game starting?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> May I?...



why not


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

She resemble preskip Robin, but one should know the difference.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2020)

As soon as @Gledinos returns to the OL, Shiba is banned. Coincidence?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

plot twist
thanos is @T.D.A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I beat nana several times. If you want, I can train you


Do i read this correct that a former champion is also entering the tournament?



DeVision said:


> Damn. You need to get negged for not knowing.


I half expected you to say, yours too XD

Glad you didn't though.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea gna wait for @TheWiggian @Shrike and @Blade



I would join eagerly but I am slammed with a ton of work bruv, thanks for tagging


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

In all honesty, I recognized the character only because I found a nice fanart while browsing Instagram last night for the stocks for giveaway avys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> Do i read this correct that a former champion is also entering the tournament?
> 
> 
> I half expected you to say, yours too XD
> ...



I may be a lot of things, sir. But I'm no liar.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I would join eagerly but I am slammed with a ton of work bruv, thanks for tagging





we were supposed to be in the same group


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> When is the game starting?



well i'm waiting for @TheOmega @Shrike @Blade and @TheWiggian

hey @T.D.A why don't u play these guys wont reply xd


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Gianfi did you do anything fun today


I started watch the tv series Snowpiercer, looks pretty good so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> In all honesty, I recognized the character only because I found a nice fanart while browsing Instagram last night for the stocks for giveaway avys


Not the kind lewdshinigami shares around, i hope XD


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> In all honesty, I recognized the character only because I found a nice fanart while browsing Instagram last night for the stocks for giveaway avys



Damn. Y'all need to be schooled.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I would join eagerly but I am slammed with a ton of work bruv, thanks for tagging



oh mb replied as u posted this lol

wudnt be as fun w.o mang 

hope u get everything under control m9


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

*Fubuki is awesome. 

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> get in your theories before it comes out lol


Ok then I am just gonna give you my Thanos choices
..lol
Muah, Didi, the ancient centurion, blacku, arcuya, and Shiba lol but he is the most  kind


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I started watch the tv series Snowpiercer, looks pretty good so far


I've heard that name a lot lately, what is it about?


January said:


> Not the kind lewdshinigami shares around, i hope XD


Who is lewdshinigami 


DeVision said:


> Damn. Y'all need to be schooled.


I am not too big on anime in general

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fubuki is awesome. *
> 
> ​


Really beautiful, she look like viola with shorter hairs


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

i say @strawhats4lyf or maybe even @Naruto could be thanos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I am not too big on anime in general



Neither am I. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fubuki is awesome. *
> 
> ​



Looks like Spanish/latin girl.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea gna wait for @TheWiggian @Shrike and @Blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I've heard that name a lot lately, what is it about?
> 
> Who is lewdshinigami
> 
> I am not too big on anime in general


You like anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Neither am I. XD


But you watch OPM, so that's one up for the count


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I started watch the tv series Snowpiercer, looks pretty good so far


I knew about the movie but not the series ..interessante

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



shrike said he can't play this one, so we will fill in with @TheOmega 

but I am also waiting on confirmation from him lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> But you watch OPM, so that's one up for the count



Nah, I read the manga. XD


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You like anime.


I like binge watching (when I have time) or just watching some episodes (when time restricted), I try to keep up with MHA anime currently


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Who is lewdshinigami



This shinigami


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, I read the manga. XD


God damn it, why do you have to do me like that 


January said:


> This shinigami


I should have known, I admit that was a pretty stupid question


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> This shinigami


_*Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?*_
​


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> This shinigami


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I should have known, I admit that was a pretty stupid question


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

20 pages already wow


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

I have failed


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> 20 pages already wow



get a chance to look at ur group and matches xd

*Group 1:*
TheWiggian
Shrike
Girafarig
DeVision

*Group 2:*
Redline
Alibaba Saluja
Light D Lamperouge
Charles101

*Group 3:*
Gianfi
Lurker
Blade
Flame

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse
January
Nana
Nataly

*Group Matches:*
1. The Wiggian vs Shrike
2. Redline vs Alibaba Saluja
3. Gianfi vs Lurker
4. Mickey Mouse vs January

5. Girafarig vs DeVision
6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101
7. Blade vs Flame
8. Nana vs Nataly

9. TheWiggian vs Girafarig
10. Redline vs Light D Lamperouge
11. Gianfi vs Blade
12. Mickey Mouse vs Nana

13. Shrike vs DeVision
14. Alibaba Saluja vs Charles101
15. Lurker vs Flame
16. January vs Nataly

*group 1 determinant:*
17. TheWiggian vs DeVision
18. Shrike vs Girafarig

*group 2 determinant:*
19. Redline vs Charles101
20. Alibaba Saluja vs Light D Lamperouge

*group 3 determinant:*
21. Gianfi vs Flame
22. Lurker vs Blade

*group 4 determinant:*
23. Mickey Mouse vs Nataly
24. January vs Nana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> 20 pages already wow


The power of OL convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> The power of OL convo



dont mind me just stealing this emote real quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I've heard that name a lot lately, what is it about?
> 
> Who is lewdshinigami
> 
> I am not too big on anime in general


Basically the in the near future after a failed experiment to fix global warming the climate gets all fucked up and Earth becomes completely frozen, killing any living being on it (saying the plan backfired is an euphemism). A visionary billionare, Willford, foresaw the tragedy before it happened, so he built a 1001-carriages-long train, which can house and protect from the cold thousands of humans and animals/plants, who eventually become the last living beings on the planet. Inside this train a new society is created where the richest people live near the head of the train, in very luxurious carriages (the so-called first class), while the poorest, live on the other side, near the tail, without being permitted to go to ther carriages. I have only watched the first 3 episodes, but so far the plot seems to revolve around the murder of a first class guy, and a former detective living in the tail of the train who is order to be find out the culprit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> God damn it, why do you have to do me like that


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 5, 2020)

Btw I don't see myself in the poll. I guess it's because I would get all the votes, don't worry, I understand you. I'll let some room to the others too


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Basically the in the near future after a failed experiment to fix global warming the climate gets all fucked up and Earth becomes completely frozen, killing any living being on it (saying the plan backfired is an euphemism). A visionary billionare, Willford, foresaw the tragedy before it happened, so he built a 1001-carriages-long train, which can house and protect from the cold thousands of humans and animals/plants, who eventually become the last living beings on the planet. Inside this train a new society is created where the richest people live near the head of the train, in very luxurious carriages (the so-called first class), while the poorest, live on the other side, near the tail, without being permitted to go to ther carriages. I have only watched the first 3 episodes, but so far the plot seems to revolve around the murder of a first class guy, and a former detective living in the tail of the train who is order to be find out the culprit.


That's like the movie gianfi! She better watch the movie first.. it's quicker lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Btw I don't see myself in the poll. I guess it's because I would get all the votes, don't worry, I understand you. I'll let some rooms to the others too



i put the 20 ppl that were on the last couple pages of last convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh me vs Nat 

 tho I don't wanna fight nat but what we gonna do ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

*I am not lewd though. That's Dev. *


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shiba D. Inu​




I approve


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Btw I don't see myself in the poll. I guess it's because I would get all the votes, don't worry, I understand you. I'll let some rooms to the others too


Sorry gianfi there was still space left when I tagged you


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not lewd though. That's Dev. *



You won the lewdness poll, good sir.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> I approve



answer the dem questions are u joining or not


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well i'm waiting for @TheOmega @Shrike @Blade and @TheWiggian
> 
> hey @T.D.A why don't u play these guys wont reply xd



What do I need to do? I'm lost


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> As soon as @Gledinos returns to the OL, Shiba is banned. Coincidence?


Gled is a snitch !! wow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You won the lewdness poll, good sir.


 


*It was Lewdline. *


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm out I'm lost lmaoo


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Since I am here what should I roll ??


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It was Lewdline. *



where do u guys get these good emotes from man wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> What do I need to do? I'm lost





TheOmega said:


> I'm out I'm lost lmaoo



no ur fine just tell me if u want to join the game or no

its a tournament of who is the best dice throwers. We havent started yet relax haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where do u guys get these good emotes from man wow


*Some I made, some my friend made. Some online. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 5, 2020)

It's chaos in this thread


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Gled is a snitch !! wow



It was an open secret.
I mean, the "why is he banned"-shit is just to take away the suspicion.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It was Lewdline. *



Nah. You rigged it. You had the most votes when it counted. Lew D. Lewderouge


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> I approve



c'mon buddy you need to say I DO

(to go d usopp)


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

What should I roll  

hope this help someone answering it


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Since I am here what should I roll ??



we havent started yet we r just getting participants lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. You rigged it. You had the most votes when it counted. Lew D. Lewderouge


​


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we havent started yet we r just getting participants lmao


 ok


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont mind me just stealing this emote real quick


I don't mind it at all, I am curious to know your guys' opinion on it. I think I should make the text bigger, especially 'Great job' since it isn't very visible. That's the emote I was working on yesterday


Gianfi said:


> Basically the in the near future after a failed experiment to fix global warming the climate gets all fucked up and Earth becomes completely frozen, killing any living being on it (saying the plan backfired is an euphemism). A visionary billionare, Willford, foresaw the tragedy before it happened, so he built a 1001-carriages-long train, which can house and protect from the cold thousands of humans and animals/plants, who eventually become the last living beings on the planet. Inside this train a new society is created where the richest people live near the head of the train, in very luxurious carriages (the so-called first class), while the poorest, live on the other side, near the tail, without being permitted to go to ther carriages. I have only watched the first 3 episodes, but so far the plot seems to revolve around the murder of a first class guy, and a former detective living in the tail of the train who is order to be find out the culprit.


Wow, that's a very interesting plot, it might sound similar to some of the movie plots from before, but I bet it's very good. How many episodes are there total?


DeVision said:


>


 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

If I win this contest can I get some tags added to the convo  and its name changed temporarily


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's chaos in this thread



Let's enjoy it :3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't mind it at all, I am curious to know your guys' opinion on it. I think I should make the text bigger, especially 'Great job' since it isn't very visible. That's the emote I was working on yesterday



it gets my approval

but I must warn you, this emote could be used very dangerously lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

The lack of tags making  thread feel empty


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> What should I roll
> 
> hope this help someone answering it


We haven't started yet nana chill out lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> If I win this contest can I get some tags added to the convo  and its name changed temporarily



if you win you should get the tag shown by @charles101

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> We haven't started yet nana chill out lol


My posts kept being ignored .. i wanted someone to inform me


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm out I'm too busy flexin in the telegrams while eating and gettin ready to play Skyrim. May the best poster win. Good luck!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



At the top? Yea sure.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> At the top? Yea sure.


​


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if you win you should get the tag shown by @charles101


Plz add *Nana is best girl *to the tags

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> I'm out I'm too busy flexin in the telegrams while eating and gettin ready to play Skyrim. May the best poster win. Good luck!!



do I take from this that...

you are scared???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Someone bring her wine!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> where do u guys get these good emotes from man wow


One of my most favorites is the dancing Queen emote, have you seen that one?


Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's chaos in this thread


More like fun times


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> One of my most favorites is the dancing Queen emote, have you seen that one?
> 
> More like fun times



ofc you kidding me lol

i have not stole an emote on my life as fast as this one lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> My posts kept being ignored .. i wanted someone to inform me


That wasn't surely made on purpose come on, no one would dare or have any Reason do so as far I a can tell, consider I was the one to respond lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ofc you kidding me lol
> 
> i have not stole an emote on my life as fast as this one lol


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> The power of OL convo



awesome

as expected of natuffy

however, since the OL is infested with a bunch of luffy hating jackasses, i predict rampant (and very disheartening) emote misuse


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ofc you kidding me lol
> 
> i have not stole an emote on my life as fast as this one lol


We should keep this for the Ol you must submit this in the special tread asap! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Plz add *Nana is best girl *to the tags



would u prefer that over being titled the OL's Strongest Dicethrower "OSD"

think carefully young one

don't lose ur chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


This one is even better , good catch light!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Someone bring her wine!




Oh wait, you haven't watched GoT 


Go D. Usopp said:


> ofc you kidding me lol
> 
> i have not stole an emote on my life as fast as this one lol



I wish it gets added, it is too good



girafarig said:


> awesome
> 
> as expected of natuffy
> 
> however, since the OL is infested with a bunch of luffy hating jackasses, i predict rampant (and very disheartening) emote misuse


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

ok so we still waiting on confirmation from @TheOmega @TheWiggian and @Blade 

if anyone has other ppl we should go ahead and sub I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

Browsing through the thread..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

its an actual mess to try to make a game here lol, it shud be its own thread lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> Browsing through the thread..


Doesn't it give the same feelings today as when the convo was about to end, all that excitement and waiting for whoever gets the win.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Well..finally one fanart of king that I must say I like!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> I'm out I'm too busy flexin in the telegrams while eating and gettin ready to play Skyrim. May the best poster win. Good luck!!



@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

daily reminder that Luffy sucks 



Stan NCT instead


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



nice magellan art fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its an actual mess to try to make a game here lol, it shud be its own thread lmao


Off course ..just open one before starting or do you wanna make it here? I don't mind but like you said it's gonna be a mess for you and my gif won't help you either .. lmaooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..finally one fanart of king that I must say I like!











​


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> would u prefer that over being titled the OL's Strongest Dicethrower "OSD"
> 
> think carefully young one
> 
> don't lose ur chance


OSD sounds like OCD no thx


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Off course ..just open one before starting or do you wanna make it here? I don't mind but like you said it's gonna be a mess for you and my gif won't help you either .. lmaooo



we'll play it here this time, unless we get epic rewards by mods then we can make it official lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> OSD sounds like OCD no thx



fair point

does anyone else have a good name for it then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


The first is cool but should be edited and colored better , first just make the human look like anime then add their faces..
The last one is not bad either, the others I don't like that much..
Anyway just in case you want to avoid the argument it is generally the Gimp the one who gets sodomized...lol


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

People sign up for dice games.

Check the convo thread after an hour.

Find 20 new pages of chaos.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> The first is cool but should be edited and colored better , first just make the human look like anime then add their faces..
> The last one is not bad either, the others I don't like that much..


*I did them on my phone while at work. Cut me some slack mans. *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

There should be something special for the top contributor for here


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

January said:


> People sign up for dice games.
> 
> Check the convo thread after an hour.
> 
> Find 20 new pages of chaos.



only the weak willed leave 

we don't need such weaklings amongst us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There should be something special for the top contributor for here



its usually @Redline 

too many gifs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

@Silver might be interested in a 16-player dice roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​





Go D. Usopp said:


> fair point
> 
> does anyone else have a good name for it then


B.R.A
Best roller awards
L.R.K
Lucky Rolls king
T.D.K
The dice king
And so on. .. XD


----------



## Irene (Jun 5, 2020)

y'all really made 90 and 80 posts already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> B.R.A
> Best roller awards
> L.R.K
> Lucky Rolls king
> ...



these are creative asfk actually for the entire forum. but we need something to relate it to OL dont we?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its usually @Redline
> 
> too many gifs


Yeah but I never get shit for it..such an hard work for nothing ... eheheh


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> y'all really made 90 and 80 posts already



holy fk i have alot of posts actually now that u mentioned it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> these are creative asfk actually for the entire forum. but we need something to relate it to OL dont we?


Then O.D.K champion
Ohara dice king


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Oh wait, you haven't watched GoT
> 
> 
> I wish it gets added, it is too good
> ...



Hey, hey.. Don't get drunk on us..



Nana said:


> daily reminder that Luffy sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Stan NCT instead




Oh.. I was wondering when we'll finally disagree on something again.. XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Why do you think Kata is not on the BMP ship? Because he'd mochied king to the sea..


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey, hey.. Don't get drunk on us..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why do you think Kata is not on the BMP ship? Because he'd mochied king to the sea..


*He's still recovering from the wedgie King gave him last time. *


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2020)

Celebrating my 2000th post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then O.D.K champion
> Ohara dice king



this ones nice OL's Dice King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *He's still recovering from the wedgie King gave him last time. *


Katakuri will never bend to a Gimp , let alone a kaido toy boy.xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Katakuri will never bend to a Gimp , let alone a kaido toy boy.xd


*Dogtooth bend himself to a literal condom. Don't even try. *


----------



## Silver (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Silver might be interested in a 16-player dice roll




Sure






im lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dogtooth bend himself to a literal condom. Don't even try. *


You forgot the donnuts?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Silver said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a tournament of power between 16 players to determine the strongest dicethrower amongst us,

we need 3 more players, wud be nice if u can fill in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dogtooth bend himself to a literal condom. Don't even try. *



He let the MC win.
Not a thing the SM-dude will be able to say about himself. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dogtooth bend himself to a literal condom. Don't even try. *


Katakuri> king ..all the way...and I bet he would like it too...
Just kidding...I  am looking forward to see his face thou


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Silver said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Go D. Usopp will explain everything, glad you are joining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a tournament of power between 16 players to determine the strongest dicethrower amongst us,
> 
> we need 3 more players, wud be nice if u can fill in


So did you add gianfi then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

since @TheOmega is not gna take @Shrike place, then we can fill in@silver there

meaning we still need confirmation from @TheWiggian @Blade 

i'm gna lowkey just put myself in there if we don't get ppl by the end of the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> So did you add gianfi then?



yea awhile bk instead of kishido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> since @TheOmega is not gna take @Shrike place, then we can fill in@silver there
> 
> meaning we still need confirmation from @TheWiggian @Blade
> 
> i'm gna lowkey just put myself in there if we don't get ppl by the end of the day


I told you you should participate anyway


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> since @TheOmega is not gna take @Shrike place, then we can fill in@silver there
> 
> meaning we still need confirmation from @TheWiggian @Blade
> 
> i'm gna lowkey just put myself in there if we don't get ppl by the end of the day



I'm going to sleep in 10 min. I can roll afterwards too, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm going to sleep in 10 min. I can roll afterwards too, right?


Yes, there is no rush, have a good night darling


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

*These are the current standings then:

Group 1:*
TheWiggian
Silver
Girafarig
DeVision

*Group 2:*
Redline
Alibaba Saluja
Light D Lamperouge
Charles101

*Group 3:*
Gianfi
Lurker
Blade
Flame

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse
January
Nana
Nataly

*Group Matches:*
1. The Wiggian vs Silver
2. Redline vs Alibaba Saluja
3. Gianfi vs Lurker
4. Mickey Mouse vs January

5. Girafarig vs DeVision
6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101
7. Blade vs Flame
8. Nana vs Nataly

9. TheWiggian vs Girafarig
10. Redline vs Light D Lamperouge
11. Gianfi vs Blade
12. Mickey Mouse vs Nana

13. Silver vs DeVision
14. Alibaba Saluja vs Charles101
15. Lurker vs Flame
16. January vs Nataly

*group 1 determinant:*
17. TheWiggian vs DeVision
18. Silver vs Girafarig

*group 2 determinant:*
19. Redline vs Charles101
20. Alibaba Saluja vs Light D Lamperouge

*group 3 determinant:*
21. Gianfi vs Flame
22. Lurker vs Blade

*group 4 determinant:*
23. Mickey Mouse vs Nataly
24. January vs Nana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> You forgot the donnuts?


*Mans ripped his mouth eating 'doughnuts'   *




DeVision said:


> He let the MC win.
> Not a thing the SM-dude will be able to say about himself. XD


*True. King will never be embarrassed by losing to a condom. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm going to sleep in 10 min. I can roll afterwards too, right?





Redline said:


> Yes, there is no rush, have a good night darling



no hes disqualified 
































jk man tyt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 5, 2020)

strongest OL dice thrower wasn't even mentioned


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> I told you you should participate anyway



gna wait till the end of the day

id rather ref this one unles we dont have enough ppl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 5, 2020)

accepting the greatness that is joyboy D laughy into his heart was the best thing katakuri could ever do to himself as a man, a human, and a OP character


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> strongest OL dice thrower wasn't even mentioned



Fel1x 

join gogogogo

prove it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> strongest OL dice thrower wasn't even mentioned


That's a good one too


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> strongest OL dice thrower wasn't even mentioned


You should join Go D. Usopp's dice game


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Mans ripped his mouth eating 'doughnuts'   *
> 
> 
> *True. King will never be embarrassed by losing to a condom. *



Your Failhawk failed to pierce the condom.... He got even more embarrassed because it was a preskip condom.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Ninja'd


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

SOD and OSD hmm

and we have ODK

well deciding title can come later, we can do votes or have the winner decide it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Your Failhawk failed to pierce the condom.... He got even more embarrassed because it was a preskip condom.


_*With his eyes closed baby. *_


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You should join Go D. Usopp's dice game


can you link it?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*With his eyes closed baby. *_



Fully serious. Even apologized to Shanks. 
Failhawk at his best.


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> SOD and OSD hmm
> 
> and we have ODK
> 
> well deciding title can come later, we can do votes or have the winner decide it


Lol..sod it's a bit..unfitted. there was a band with that caps name, also sound like  system of down!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Okay. Gonna stop now. XD


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> can you link it?


It is a 16 player dice roll game, @Go D. Usopp will reveal the rules and what to do once all the players are in, it should be fun and not hard to do. You will roll against another player


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Gonna stop now. XD


*It seems it would benefit us both. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It seems it would benefit us both. *



Postponementhawk-fan at his best.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Postponementhawk-fan at his best.



should have hit him with the

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> should have hit him with the




He my bro. But if he diss Luffy I'm gonna troll his fav.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

so now ur gna take wiggian place and all thats left is blade, whose place I will take if he doesn't reply by end of the day xd @Fel1x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He my bro.


 





DeVision said:


> I'm gonna troll his fav.


 




DeVision said:


> But if he diss Luffy


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

listen i demand u tell me where u get these emotes from

and now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> listen i demand u tell me where ug et these emotes from
> 
> and now!


*I told you earlier lmao. Some I made, some my friend made, some online.*


----------



## DeVision (Jun 5, 2020)

The guy between XP and 2008 said hi.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I told you earlier lmao. Some I made, some my friend made, some online.*



dem didnt see lol

some of them r pretty sick actually, im stealing all of em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The guy between XP and 2008 said hi.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

why so many mentionings/tags?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

how many people should i neg?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> why so many mentionings/tags?



goku's here finally to save the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

we have a 16 player tournament going on and u were nominated to join but are waiting for ur acceptance, do u concent to join it.
 thats all the tags r for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

> usopp says i am here to save the day




































inb4 i ditch you, just like goku did to his fam, in the buu saga, for 7 years


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> > usopp says i am here to save the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or give my enemy a senzu bean and let me struggle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we have a 16 player tournament going on and u were nominated to join but are waiting for ur acceptance, do u concent to join it.
> thats all the tags r for




dice tournament?

nah, thanks


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> dice tournament?
> 
> nah, thanks



do I take it.. you are scared??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

redline even tagged me

yeah, no


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

[QUOTE="Blade, post: 61711179, member: 168076" [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline even tagged me
> 
> yeah, no



all that waiting for blade...


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> [QUOTE="Blade, post: 61711179, member: 168076"


























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


>






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

TF is wrong with the quotes lmao?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> all that waiting for blade...




i give my place to 








































to be continued


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> why so many mentionings/tags?


Ohhh at last! have you finished watching gag on this volume 5!?  Good..now We have a  dice game where you can let roll those  wrists!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> TF is wrong with the quotes lmao?



i thought u were doing it on purpose lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i thought u were doing it on purpose lol


​


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

with @Blade pu55ying out from battle do we give @TheWiggian chance to answer again lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> dice tournament?
> 
> nah, thanks


You bastard ...I was sure you would have blasted some godly rolls with that Sayan of yours!


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> with @Blade pu55ying out from battle do we give @TheWiggian chance to answer again lmao


Don't forget @Kishido  he must be in a stealth mode for now but I am sure by tomorrow he will be available


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 5, 2020)

*@Mickey Mouse bro  *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Mickey Mouse bro  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

hey @xmysticgohanx wud u also like to join in dice rolls lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Mickey Mouse bro  *


What's wrong with him..is he I'll or something?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Mickey doesn't play?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mickey doesn't play?



mickey is the first to join lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mickey doesn't play?


Shit I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> mickey is the first to join lol


Ah ok..I just didn't understand that Pepe meme of lewdmperouge lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shit I don't know.


Let's put some music on lurk!
Do you  like the house of pain?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

imma take a break for awhile see u guys later xd 

these r the matches as of now

just need a replacement for blade and we can start maybe by tomorrow

if players are not there, we will skip their matches and come back to it when they r available

*Group 1:*
Fel1x
Silver
Girafarig
DeVision

*Group 2:*
Redline
Alibaba Saluja
Light D Lamperouge
Charles101

*Group 3:*
Gianfi
Lurker
Blade
Flame

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse
January
Nana
Nataly

*Group Matches:
*
1. Fel1x vs Silver
2. Redline vs Alibaba Saluja
3. Gianfi vs Lurker
4. Mickey Mouse vs January

5. Girafarig vs DeVision
6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101
7. Blade vs Flame
8. Nana vs Nataly

9. Fel1x vs Girafarig
10. Redline vs Light D Lamperouge
11. Gianfi vs Blade
12. Mickey Mouse vs Nana

13. Silver vs DeVision
14. Alibaba Saluja vs Charles101
15. Lurker vs Flame
16. January vs Nataly

*group 1 determinant:*
17. Fel1x vs DeVision
18. Silver vs Girafarig

*group 2 determinant:*
19. Redline vs Charles101
20. Alibaba Saluja vs Light D Lamperouge

*group 3 determinant:*
21. Gianfi vs Flame
22. Lurker vs Blade

*group 4 determinant:*
23. Mickey Mouse vs Nataly
24. January vs Nana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Maybe @Dark will be interested too in a dice game?


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Maybe @Dark will be interested too in a dice game?


Nataly have you seen this movie?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

I haven't seen that one yet @Redline , I remember it was one of your recommendations from earlier


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I haven't seen that one yet @Redline , I remember it was one of your recommendations from earlier


Oh yeah...I think last time I forgot to add this one as well but it's pretty recent you might know it already...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @xmysticgohanx wud u also like to join in dice rolls lol


 too lazy but thanks lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 5, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> too lazy but thanks lmao



thats not how u spell too scared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Mickey Mouse bro  *


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @neonlight @TheOmega @Oreki @charles101
> 
> let's roll some dice, gentlemen


For what reason we must do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> For what reason we must do that?



Hello friendo. Didn't see you for quite some time.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's like the movie gianfi! She better watch the movie first.. it's quicker lol


The movie is a sequel though


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't mind it at all, I am curious to know your guys' opinion on it. I think I should make the text bigger, especially 'Great job' since it isn't very visible. That's the emote I was working on yesterday
> 
> Wow, that's a very interesting plot, it might sound similar to some of the movie plots from before, but I bet it's very good. How many episodes are there total?
> 
> ...


For now 3, a new episode comes out every week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Blade freaked out when he saw he was against me, goooood


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> For what reason we must do that?



do u not want to compete in the ultimate tournament of power, to prove who amongst us is the OL's Strongest Dicethrower 

what more reason do you want!


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello friendo. Didn't see you for quite some time.


Hey... yeah been busy playing video games since not much to do in the time of lockdown? Do you guys still have lockdown?


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u not want to compete in the ultimate tournament of power, to prove who amongst us is the OL's Strongest Dicethrower
> 
> what more reason do you want!


Nah that's too much effort for me to do this. As an energy-saver, I dislike such effort pulling tasks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Hey... yeah been busy playing video games since not much to do in the time of lockdown? Do you guys still have lockdown?



Cool. 
Nah. Never had a lockdown like most of you guys.


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Cool.
> Nah. Never had a lockdown like most of you guys.


Our lockdown got increased due to being containment zone... this is getting too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Our lockdown got increased due to being containment zone... this is getting too much



Wow.. :/
I've heard Swizerland get rid of the masks. And Merkel said we'd keep the messures (masks and distance) for some time.. They want us to get used to it.. Fuckers.


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow.. :/
> I've heard Swizerland get rid of the masks. And Merkel said we'd keep the messures (masks and distance) for some time.. They want us to get used to it.. Fuckers.


America gonna get another boost in their numbers due to this current ongoing protest... Switzerland though, they should take other countries as an example and learn something from it lol

Those who gonna die from corona once infected they're bound to die.... there is no getting used to it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> America gonna get another boost in their numbers due to this current ongoing protest... Switzerland though, they should take other countries as an example and learn something from it lol
> 
> Those who gonna die from corona once infected they're bound to die.... there is no getting used to it lol



I still don't buy the whole thing.. Waiting on end-year statistics..
Someone's gonna expose them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I still don't buy the whole thing.. Waiting on end-year statistics..
> Someone's gonna expose them.


6 months to go for the final statistics... who would have thought 2020 will turn out like this. This is such a tragedy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> 6 months to go for the final statistics... who would have thought 2020 will turn out like this. This is such a tragedy



Still have a feeling they gonna rig this shit. XD


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Still have a feeling they gonna rig this shit. XD


Definitely. China already making this obvious lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Definitely. China already making this obvious lol



I just hope someone exposes them. XD


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I just hope someone exposes them. XD


China Reputation this year has been declining, Corona being the main factor and then China trying to control Hong Kong lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> China Reputation this year has been declining, Corona being the main factor and then China trying to control Hong Kong lol



It happens to every country. There's baby booms, and when a lot of kids are born, the same kids will die not too far away from each other. 
All they're doing is fu*king up the economy.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It happens to every country. There's baby booms, and when a lot of kids are born, the same kids will die not too far away from each other.
> *All they're doing is fu*king up the economy*.



not just the economy. they are forcing people to get used to their freedoms being stripped away. freedom of movement, freedom of assembly etc

the fearmongering by MSM also ensures that anyone who dares to defy the draconian measures is seen (by the general populace) as a psychopath who's putting 'you and your children in danger'


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It happens to every country. There's baby booms, and when a lot of kids are born, the same kids will die not too far away from each other.
> All they're doing is fu*king up the economy.


At this rate there are a lot of factors to take in, everything is messed up, though at least compared to before population is in more control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

After places were allowed to open up again here, little by little everything started coming together. Now it feels like nothing ever happened and I see that majority of the population doesn't even care for it. I've talked to the health inspector and some nurses I know, they all say the virus isn't what it was presented as from the beginning.
However, I would like to see statistics, numbers, more data in general.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

@Nataly I am not


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> After places were allowed to open up again here, little by little everything started coming together. Now it feels like nothing ever happened and I see that majority of the population doesn't even care for it. I've talked to the health inspector and some nurses I know, they all say the virus isn't what it was presented as from the beginning.
> However, I would like to see statistics, numbers, more data in general.




this is worth a watch. two doctors working in cali. please take note of the suggestive, dishonest questions the journalist is asking. youtube had it taken down, though...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> not just the economy. they are forcing people to get used to their freedoms being stripped away. freedom of movement, freedom of assembly etc
> 
> the fearmongering by MSM also ensures that anyone who dares to defy the draconian measures is seen (by the general populace) as a psychopath who's putting 'you and your children in danger'



Yeah.. And soon they'll force us to take injections of "antidotes". If you refuse they gonna discriminate you by not letting you travel, or letting your kids go to school or stuff like that. 

I don't like what they're doing. Of course there were casualities, but (older) people would've had trouble even with a flu. It's the circle of life.. At one point in our life, we're all gonna be so old that our systems won't be able to kill something that's inside of us..



Oreki said:


> At this rate there are a lot of factors to take in, everything is messed up, though at least compared to before population is in more control



Of course.. But someone's gonna profit off this shit.. And be sure, it won't be normal working person. 



Nataly said:


> After places were allowed to open up again here, little by little everything started coming together. Now it feels like nothing ever happened and I see that majority of the population doesn't even care for it. I've talked to the health inspector and some nurses I know, they all say the virus isn't what it was presented as from the beginning.
> However, I would like to see statistics, numbers, more data in general.



I've heard that too.. There were hospitals that had a huge amount of people. But 5 other hospitals didn't have any patients at all. You couldn't even go to a check up because of that covid shit.

They're already rigging the numbers. If a healthy person would get covid (they'd survive because a young person is strong), and if that person would've died by traffic accident, they'd put them into corona victims just because he was diagnosed with it.. That's fucked up.
And they do it just to up the numbers.
I bet you, at the end of the year, all deaths will decrease in comparision to last few years.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> this is worth a watch. two doctors working in cali. please take note of the suggestive, dishonest questions the journalist is asking. youtube had it taken down, though...



Wow. Listened only a few min in, but seems like I have the same opinion as them.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. And soon they'll force us to take injections of "antidotes"..



yes. mr and mrs gates, WHO and all the sordid 'individuals' they are connected to are to thank for this...



> If you refuse they gonna discriminate you by not letting you travel, or letting your kids go to school or stuff like that.



the chinese social credit system is a wondrous invention. made all the more easy to pull off by all the 'intelligent' gadgets. renders guns and force pretty much obsolete.



> *They're already rigging the numbers*. If a healthy person would get covid (they'd survive because a young person is strong), and if that person would've died by traffic accident, they'd put them into corona victims just because he was diagnosed with it.. That's fucked up.
> And they do it just to up the numbers.
> I bet you, at the end of the year, all deaths will decrease in comparision to last few years




for sure. there have been reports from different countries about hospitals getting instructions to report all deaths WITH covid as 'covid deaths'. not to mention that the test is also suspect af. the test only shows if your body is responding to a virus-like thingy - NOT the presence of a particular virus in your body.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yes. mr and mrs gates, WHO and all the sordid 'individuals' they are connected to are to thank for this...



We can't say that. If we do we're "consipiracy theorists". Or terorrists? XD



girafarig said:


> the chinese social credit system is a wondrous invention. made all the more easy to pull off by all the 'intelligent' gadgets. renders guns and force pretty much obsolete.



Exactly.



girafarig said:


> for sure. *there have been reports from different countries about hospitals getting instructions to report all deaths WITH covid as 'covid deaths'*. not to mention that the test is also suspect af. the test only shows if your body is responding to a virus-like thingy - NOT the presence of a particular virus in your body.



Damn.. Didn't know this shit.


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

this year death rate will be interesting... one thing for sure average statistics of death will be lower compared to before and Covid death will cover those


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We can't say that. If we do we're "consipiracy theorists". Or terorrists? XD



_shrug
_
i can say anything - someone calling me names doesn't change that. also i'm just bringing up official data. nothing i just said is a secret.

however, i'm not disputing the fact, that being called a 'terrorist' (of the informational variety) might have some pretty heavy consequences in the future. every time the truth gets censored (or even criminalized), one's life gets a little bit more worthless. oh well...



> Damn.. Didn't know this shit



from the horse's mouth. these two docs in the video i posted actually brought it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> _shrug
> _
> i can say anything - someone calling me names doesn't change that. also i'm just bringing up official data. nothing i just said is a secret.
> 
> ...



Still listening to them. 
It's like they're telling everything I'm thinking. Just in a more refined professional way. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow. At min 30 he's speaking about the covid death cases.
Just like I wrote a few min ago. XD
Damn. I'm surprised I'm not far off with my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah that's too much effort for me to do this. As an energy-saver, I dislike such effort pulling tasks



another one too scared to play huh 

yo atleast lmk what video games u play m9, I play quiet a bit myself too xd


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> another one too scared to play huh
> 
> yo atleast lmk what video games u play m9, I play quiet a bit myself too xd



How many confirmed do you have?


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> another one too scared to play huh


It's fine as long as you understand that I don't exactly hate getting myself active. I simply dislike using my energy on anything bothersome. lol



Go D. Usopp said:


> yo atleast lmk what video games u play m9, I play quiet a bit myself too xd


I recently I've been playing Resident Evil games... just completed revelations part 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>



why don't you join this tournament @Go D. Usopp is hosting?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> why don't you join this tournament @Go D. Usopp is hosting?


I'm too busy with uni work


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'm too busy with uni work



good luck


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

This should be Kizaru shooting lasers from his finger .-.


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> This should be Kizaru shooting lasers from his finger .-.


I have one  like that 

But too lazy to upload it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> This should be Kizaru shooting lasers from his finger .-.


​


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

I wish NF has pastel colors skin or something would be cute


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

this is me every time I buy a novel or book and then they sit in the corner doing nothing


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> this is me every time I buy a novel or book and then they sit in the corner doing nothing



Same. I have tons of spirituality books that I haven't read


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Did the game start?


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

New books 

Heavy breathing





Gianfi said:


> Did the game start?



Nope..

In the meanwhile you can watch this panda


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Congratulations, you won.
Why?
Cheesburgers >> marriage


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm falling behind in posts 

Dumping spiritual stuff.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

*CHAKRAS*​
Chakras are the circular vortexes of energy that are placed in seven different points on the spinal column, and all the seven chakras are connected to the various organs and glands within the body. These chakras are responsible for disturbing the life energy, which is also known as Qi or Praana.

Whenever a chakra is disrupted or blocked, the life energy also gets blocked, leading to the onset of mental and health ailments. When the harmonious balance of the seven chakras is disrupted or damaged, it can cause several problems in our lives, including our physical health, emotional health and our mental state of mind.

Root Chakra​In Sanskrit, the Root Chakra is known as the _Mooladhara Chakra;_ this root defines our relationship with Mother Earth. It influences our passion, creativity, youthfulness, vitality and most importantly, our basic survival instincts. The Root Chakra is represented by the colour red, which is also an indication for the need of logic, realistic thinking and order in our lives.

Moreover, it is also symbolic of our physical strength, our sexuality and the flight and fight response that tends to activate within our body when we sense danger. The Root Chakra is connected with the sense of smell within the body, and it is attached to the gland known as Gonads.

Sacral Chakra​The Sacral Chakra, or the _Swadhisthana Chakra_, is symbolic of the water elements present within the human body. It is represented by the colour orange, which tends to impact our ability to be happy and joyful, compassionate, creative and passionate. It also influences our desires, sexuality and our reproductive functions amongst others.

Within the human body, the Sacral Chakra is connected with our sense of taste, and it impacts several organs and glands, including the bladder, the lymphatic system, pelvis, the large intestine and the female reproductive organs.

Solar Plexus Chakra​
The Solar Plexus Chakra, known as the _Manipura Chakra_ in Sanskrit, is roughly translated to ‘City of Jewels’ and it is regarded as one of the most powerful chakras that has profound influences on our personal power. The Solar Plexus chakra represents our personal abilities and powers, and it influences both our personal and professional success.

This chakra is represented by the colour yellow, which symbolises this energy vortex and its connection with energy, fire, and charge amongst other powerful emotions. When this fiery and powerful element is present in a harmonious balance, it allows us to be much more energetic, active, confident and forthcoming with a cheerful disposition that allows us to respect ourselves and others.

The Solar Plexus chakra is connected with our sense of sight, and it is connected with the adrenal glands.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*I got 46 already somehow 


How tf these men @Redline and @Go D. Usopp have 100+? 



Weirdos *


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Heart Chakra​The Heart Chakra, also known as the _Anahata Chakra_, is associated with the element of air within the body, and it has the most profound influence on our professional and personal relationships

This chakra is denoted by the colour green, and if the heart chakra is weak and fragile, it can ruin our relationships with negative emotions, such as jealousy, envy, anger, distrust and wrath. The Heart Chakra impacts our sense of touch, and it is connected to several glands, including the lymph and thymus glands.

Throat Chakra​Much like the name suggests, the _Vishuddhi Chakra_ or Throat Chakra symbolises our true inner voice, and our ability to communicate with others. It is represented by the colour blue, and it is associated with our abilities to listen, empathise and communicate with others.

The extremely delicate and graceful element of the Throat chakra, when it is in a harmonious balance, allows human beings to enjoy a beautiful voice, artistic potential, creative ways of expression, and the ability to reach a higher spiritual abode with an acute sense of spiritual awareness.

The Throat Chakra is connected to several organs and glands, including the throat, jaws, neck vertebrae, thyroid, teeth, ears, oesophagus and the ears. Human beings that have a balanced Throat Chakra have powerful artistic potential, along with the ability to meditate freely and utilise their energy effectively.

Third-Eye Chakra​The Brow/Third Eye Chakra, also known as the _Ajna Chakra_, roughly translates to ‘the centre of knowledge or monitoring’. It is symbolised by the colour indigo, and is associated with our sense of thought, our ability to rationalise, use logic and conduct an analysis to reach reasonable conclusions.

Individuals who have a harmoniously balanced Third Eye Chakra have a very charming and charismatic mind, they do not fear death or troubles, and their also have powerful telepathic abilities.

This Chakra is connected with various glands, particularly the pituitary and pineal gland. Our sense of thought is associated with the indigo colour of this chakra, along with the elements of telepathic communication and electricity.

Crown Chakra​The Crown Chakra, known as the _Sahasrara Chakra_ in Sanskrit, is connected with the element of light, and it is associated with several organs and glands within the body, including the brain, the hand, the nervous system and the pituitary gland.

When this chakra is harmoniously balanced, it can provide individuals with some extremely powerful abilities and potentials, including the ability to transcend all barriers created by the laws of nature, to possess an increased awareness of death and immortality, heightened spiritual powers and even the ability to create miracles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

The Seven Rays of Light​
Teachings on the Seven Rays of light date back to the ancient Vedic literature of India, and yet they are still highly relevant today. The Seven Rays essentially represent seven attributes of the one Divine energy making up All That Is.

The Seven Rays are seven qualities of energy, which are the vibrations within the greater oneness and through them all beings, objects, and events are defined. The seven rays are the energy of the Divine being expressed in all of Creation.

While teachings on the Seven Rays are vast, and can quickly become complex, the essence is that each ray, or quality of energy represents a path of spiritual development on the path towards the full expression of Divine love. Each of the seven rays of light represents a lesson our souls must undergo during our life on Earth.

Now, that we are collectively experiencing an accelerated time of change, growth, and spiritual advancement, all Seven Rays are calling out to be integrated within us each.

In this time of massive change, and collective ascension, missing out the qualities of any one of the Seven Rays will leave one feeling out of balance and incomplete. For this reason making a conscious effort to integrate the Seven Rays is incredibly powerful and helpful. Integration starts with awareness.

Each of the rays corresponds with an Ascended Master, as well as an Archangel whose work is aligned with the qualities of experience the ray represents.

The great news is you can simply call upon the Ascended Master or Archangel overseeing the specific ray you are in need of balancing and they can quite simply, but very effectively and powerfully, send you the exact energy you need.

Working with each of the Seven Rays is the path here and now to restore balance to the earth and all life through the power of consciousness.

The Seven Rays are the forces of energy emanating directly from White Light. Here is a quick look at the manifestation of these Rays of Light, along with the associated Archangel and Ascended Master for each ray. Remember though, this is just a brief look as the Seven Rays make up everything… And so in them is contained All That Is.

*The Seven Rays*
First Ray
Ascended Master~ El Morya

Archangel~ Michael

Attributes~ Will, Power, Leadership, Intention, Clear Purpose, Creative Destruction, Detachment, Intensity, Direction.

Second Ray
Ascended Master~ Kuthimi

Archangel~ Jophiel

Attributes~ Love, Wisdom, Teaching, Relationship, Intuition, Sensitivity, and Perception, Clarity, Attention to Detail, Curiosity, and Synthesis.

Third Ray
Ascended Master~ Serapis Bay

Archangel~ Chamuel

Attributes~ Active Intelligence, Creativity, Adaptability and Motivation

Fourth Ray
Ascended Master~ Paul the Venetian

Archangel~ Gabriel

Attributes~ Beauty, Harmony, Artistic Ability, Clarity, Purity of Purpose, Love, Understanding, and Humility

Fifth Ray
Ascended Master~ Hilarion

Archangel~ Raphael

Attributes~ Healing, Science, Logic, Intellect, Attention to Detail, Searching, Analysis, Wisdom

Sixth Ray
Ascended Master~ Jesus (Sananda)

Archangel~ Uriel

Attributes~ Devotion, Forgiveness, Peace, Faith, Gratitude, Abstraction, Ability to See In The Light

Seventh Ray
Ascended Master~ Saint Germaine

Archangel~ Zadkiel

Attributes~ Magic, Ritual, Ceremony, Transmutation, Alchemy, Practical Understanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Our Multidimensional Bodies*​

The key to holistic healing is to consider a person as a whole - body, mind, emotions and spirit. Our wellbeing, our general health depends not only on the physical, which is only one part of it, but also on our mental, emotional and spiritual bodies.

If we learn to get in touch with all four of our facets, we can begin to clear blocks we didn't know we had, heal past wounds and see our overall health improve.



*1. Spiritual Body*
Our spiritual body is our connection to something bigger. Whether you choose to call it the Universe / God / Source / Higher Self / Love / Life etc. really doesn’t matter and would be missing the point! It is our ability to receive guidance and to surrender to something bigger than ourselves. A lot of people do not understand this and might not even acknowledge it. This aspect is not really about religion or cultural beliefs, rather about our oneness, the fact that we are all connected. This is our true essence.

Our spiritual body contains energy that it transmits to our mental body. When we are in touch with our spirituality, when our spiritual self is balanced, we tend to be calm, to not give into our fears, we feel the presence of love everywhere and trust in our higher power. We can manifest everything we need in life effortlessly.

The spiritual self is never really hurt or wounded, it is not out of balance, rather it is us that are out of alignment with it, and by being disconnected to our spirituality, we often create mental blocks(that keep the energy from flowing from the spirit to the mind).

Here's what we can do to reconnect to our essence, to the power of the Universe:


Practice meditation daily;


Work with energy clearing : Reiki, acupuncture etc.;


Practice mindfulness;


Pray ;


Deep breathing at all times to help us reconnect;


Practice gratitude;


Humble the mind to the breath;


Understand that we are all one not and release all illusion of separation; comparing, judging, feeling better or less than anyone else;


Know that everything that comes our way is meant to be, is a lesson for us to learn.



*2. Mental Body *
Our mental self is formed of thoughts as well as beliefs, desires, values, goals and opinions. It is how we process information, how we learn and focus.

This mental body is formed of two parts : our little or ego based mind and our divine mind. The egoic mind is meant to be a tool that we can use in our favor to create our own beautiful reality (setting intentions, goals, planning,..) . We are meant to turn it on only when we need it and then back off to live from a place of *presence* in the divine mind. However, this concept has been lost and we now mostly operate from our ego based mind, which is always on and has become an incessant chatter, exhausting and loud.

When our mental self is clear and stable, when we are at peace in a state of Being, and in alignment with our divine mind, the mental body can receive the energy from the spiritual body and use it to the fullest, before it creates any form of thought.

However when we only operate from our egoic mind, letting our thoughts rule our lives, over planning, over thinking, staying stuck in past memories or in our own opinions, then we are creating mental blocks.

What we can do to heal our mental body and clear mental blocks :


Meditate (think of meditation as the path between the spiritual and the mental body - we need a clear mind to receive energy from our spiritual body);


Repeat affirmations;


Read, listen to inspirational podcasts, continue learning and expanding our mind;


Eliminate stress triggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

*3. Emotional Body *
The emotional body is the sum of all our emotional experiences. It is our nervous system, hormones, touch, water absorption and release (tears).

It is where we hold our hurtful experiences and the attached emotions and feelings like anger, sadness, jealousy, fear, guilt, resentment, shame etc.. These are stored like memories in the subconscious and unconscious mind and can become emotional blocks.

Our deep wounds will typically be located at this level, in our emotional body. If we aren't aware of these emotional wounds and have not yet healed them, the negative energies they emit will influence our lives and drag us down, making us prisoners of our emotions.

Since energy flows from the mental to the emotional body, it can be blocked by emotional wounds from the past, creating anxiety, stress, more anger and all this can also impact our physical body.

Sometimes, when we react in a way we are not used to, that doesn't seem like us, the reactions are due to these emotional blocks that lie within us. We are often brought to situations and people that will trigger something inside us, and open up those wounds again. This can be very painful, but it is our chance to face these wounds and to heal them.

The emotional body also stores positive feelings like abundance, love, freedom, joy etc. When we heal our emotional wounds we are then free to enter a state of joy and love.

What helps to heal our emotional body:


Journaling: write about past experiences, childhood, and the feelings that come up;


Practice forgiving ourselves and others;


Practice gratitude;


Deepen our connection to others, seek to love rather than being loved, listen rather than seeking to be heard. Our presence and attention are the most precious gifts we can give to others.



*4. Physical Body *
Our physical body is the only tangible body of the four. It represents our physical experience in this lifetime and it is through it that our spirituality, emotions and thoughts flow. Therefore the physical body, is a good indicator of how things are going in all areas of our life and at each level of our selves (spiritual - mental - emotional).

If we listen to our body, it will tell us if something is right or wrong. Our physical body is affected either in a positive or in a negative way by what directly goes into it (food, exercise…) but also by our thoughts and our emotions.

A balanced physical body is open, flexible, balanced, full of vitality, has all the vitamins and minerals it needs, functions well, is free of pain, is not acidic and is free of toxicity.

What we can do to take care of our physical body:


Make sure to have a good night sleep every night;


Massages;


Exercise (running, yoga,…);


Eat healthy organic foods;


Spend time in nature ;


Walk barefoot;


Learn to listen to our body, get to know it and its signs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

UOTE="DeVision, post: 61712208, member: 94229"]Yeah.. And soon they'll force us to take injections of "antidotes". If you refuse they gonna discriminate you by not letting you travel, or letting your kids go to school or stuff like that.

I don't like what they're doing. Of course there were casualities, but (older) people would've had trouble even with a flu. It's the circle of life.. At one point in our life, we're all gonna be so old that our systems won't be able to kill something that's inside of us..



Of course.. But someone's gonna profit off this shit.. And be sure, it won't be normal working person.



I've heard that too.. There were hospitals that had a huge amount of people. But 5 other hospitals didn't have any patients at all. You couldn't even go to a check up because of that covid shit.

They're already rigging the numbers. If a healthy person would get covid (they'd survive because a young person is strong), and if that person would've died by traffic accident, they'd put them into corona victims just because he was diagnosed with it.. That's fucked up.
And they do it just to up the numbers.
I bet you, at the end of the year, all deaths will decrease in comparision to last few years.[/QUOTE]

This post is full of rethorical pseudo fake information , I assume you believe 5g will burn your brain like a microwave, and if you were living in America, you would have vote for trump in the 2016 and you would vote for him also in 2020, this is what I get from this , we all are low iq people as far as you can tell, since you have found out what's the real deal with coronavirus, it's like a flu, it only gets older people, it was all a scum, sure... whatever you say boss, you know better , cazzo Di mezza sega,  this is good enough for me to put you to sleep, rip dev


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Neat stuff


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Hey... yeah been busy playing video games since not much to do in the time of lockdown? Do you guys still have lockdown?


We don't anymore,  but no worries , according to super clever people it's all fake, nobody died, maybe only old people becouse they were old, it's like a little flu, we all  have been scam becouse we are stupid but thanks god some clever ones are always ready to tell us the truth they found on you tube channels or some other social media, like Facebook and what's up, no young people died, Mariko was just pretending, they invented this to make us pay more our holidays ticket and we are all sheep becouse I haven't see anyone dying of it, have you? Lol
Don't believe the fake news! Fox news is the real deal!
Lmaoo
Che Mondo Di merda, e' proprio Vero Che la madre degli ignoranti e' sempre in cinta, Meno male Che abbiamo dei Geni anche qui Che CI dicono come funziona, altrimenti saremmo perduri senza Di loro,... ovviamente Sto scherzando.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Wat. Is. Dat.


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I got 46 already somehow
> 
> 
> How tf these men @Redline and @Go D. Usopp have 100+?
> ...


I tell you what dev would say light
We got 100 plus becouse we know we are top tier and we know we are better then you and we also know you are a fodder lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



just kidding, we were spamming a lot yeasteday that's why..xd


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Wat. Is. Dat.



Which one?


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Which one?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Spirituality stuff


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spirituality stuff



Oh. I watch Supernatural. It's something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> This post is full of rethorical pseudo fake information , I assume you believe 5g will burn your brain like a microwave, and if you were living in America, you would have vote for trump in the 2016 and you would vote for him also in 2020, this is what I get from this , we all are low iq people as far as you can tell, since you have found out what's the real deal with coronavirus, it's like a flu, it only gets older people, it was all a scum, sure... whatever you say boss, you know better , cazzo Di mezza sega,  this is good enough for me to put you to sleep, rip dev



i like you, buddy, but there are people on this forum whose opinions, when it comes to politics and social issues (and current events, which more often than not are politicized), are very different from yours. i'm such a person - but you didn't know that because i don't flaunt my opinions on these topics.

i do think it's unfortunate you're making such assumptions about dev based on that one post, though. it's rude and uncalled for and you can do better than that. 

the post you quoted contained what looked like dev's opinion to me. i don't think anything he said warranted the microwave comparison, personally. he said he didn't like how the government has been handling the situation (and maybe he has good reasons for that - or maybe he doesn't).


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Or more specifically an holistic view of the human being aside from the Rays.

Rays are a part of the structure of the Universe.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Oh. I watch Supernatural. It's something



Some truthfulness in that series


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> this is me every time I buy a novel or book and then they sit in the corner doing nothing





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Same. I have tons of spirituality books that I haven't read


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm falling behind in posts


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

How many people here are losing bets


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> How many people here are losing bets


Lost 3 in a row..in my defense they were all rigged.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Where's @Go D. Usopp ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> How many people here are losing bets


 as the saying goes 
In 1vs1dice throwing always bet on Nana winning


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i like you, buddy, but there are people on this forum whose opinions, when it comes to politics and social issues (and current events, which more often than not are politicized), are very different from yours. i'm such a person - but you didn't know that because i don't flaunt my opinions on these topics.
> 
> i do think it's unfortunate you're making such assumptions about dev based on that one post, though. it's rude and uncalled for and you can do better than that.
> 
> the post you quoted contained what looked like dev's opinion to me. i don't think anything he said warranted the microwave comparison, personally. he said he didn't like how the government has been handling the situation (and maybe he has good reasons for that - or maybe he doesn't).


Yep..fair enough, some people deserve and owns my  respect, some other had it and lost it, I am the same, I tend to respect people who respects me in the first place, but even if they don't they still have margin to what I can cope with, when this end , I don't mind to be rude since you just been calling this upon you , also I understand I can be wrong and I can make evaluation mistakes, I can apologize and I can admit I was wrong, but if this is not enough, I will just put a nice rocks upon all this, forget and let live whatever you wanna think of it, that's not my problem anymore, I am glad you can see this part of me as well as other things you may like or not about me, this is the way I am, I hate racist, I hate presumtuos people, I hate who raise a finger on a woman, I, hate prejudices, I hate stereotype, I hate people who shout out loud to the others face to make themself  heard, I hate fake people Who hides behind a status,  I sometimes hate myself for not been constructive enough to make a change around for the better I am sorry to disappoint you but I can't evade what my guts tell me to write when it comes down to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How many confirmed do you have?



15, and it seems I'm filling in cuz no replies from any1 else yet xd



Oreki said:


> It's fine as long as you understand that I don't exactly hate getting myself active. I simply dislike using my energy on anything bothersome. lol
> 
> 
> I recently I've been playing Resident Evil games... just completed revelations part 2



dem I havent played RE, I watched the full gameplay tho lmao. I am a PC gamer mostly and I do league and valorant rn xd.



DeVision said:


> Where's @Go D. Usopp ?



Go D. Usopp is here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix -- Group Stage (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok I am filling as last player so here is how its gna go

*Group 1:
*
Fel1x
Silver
Girafarig
DeVision

*Group 2:*
Redline
Alibaba Saluja
Light D Lamperouge
Charles101

*Group 3:*
Gianfi
Lurker
Go D. Usopp
Flame

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse
January
Nana
Nataly

*Group Matches:
*
1. Fel1x vs Silver
2. Redline vs Alibaba Saluja
3. Gianfi vs Lurker
4. Mickey Mouse vs January

5. Girafarig vs DeVision
6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101
7. Go D. Usopp vs Flame
8. Nana vs Nataly

9. Fel1x vs Girafarig
10. Redline vs Light D Lamperouge
11. Gianfi vs Go D. Usopp
12. Mickey Mouse vs Nana

13. Silver vs DeVision
14. Alibaba Saluja vs Charles101
15. Lurker vs Flame
16. January vs Nataly

*group 1 determinant:*
17. Fel1x vs DeVision
18. Silver vs Girafarig

*group 2 determinant:*
19. Redline vs Charles101
20. Alibaba Saluja vs Light D Lamperouge

*group 3 determinant:*
21. Gianfi vs Flame
22. Lurker vs Go D. Usopp

*group 4 determinant:*
23. Mickey Mouse vs Nataly
24. January vs Nana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Ok I am filling as last player so here is how its gna go
> 
> *Group 1:
> *
> ...



Les' go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

i'm here. maybe dev and i can throw the dice - you said we don't have to wait for those who happen do be offline/not paying attention?

@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix -- Rules (Jun 6, 2020)

*Group Stage Rules:*
> Roll 100 face die 5 times.
> Highest total dice number wins. Best of 1 round.
> 3 points for win, 1 point for draw, and 0 for loss. The 2 players with highest points in each group advance to the next stage.

*Knockout Stage Rules:*
> Roll 100 face die 8 times.
> Highest total dice number wins the round. Best of 3 rounds.
> Single elimination. Idk if we should include loser bracket yet.
> A 3rd and 4th place match will be done that follows the same Knockout Stage Rules.

*Finals Rules:*
> Roll 100 face die 12 times.
> Highest total dice number wins the round. Best of 5 rounds.
> Winner gets to call themselves the OL's Strongest Dicethrower, The OL's Dice King!!!!


*Global Rules:*
> Both players have to be present during their match, specially after group stage
> If a player is absent the match is postponed and in the meantime next match will start until both players are ready.
> Other participants please don't throw dice when its not your turn xd



*Good Luck Have Fun All* ​


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

if it gets too hard to do it with both players present maybe we can save rolls till the other guy attends


----------



## Deleted member 58423 -- girafarig roll match 5 (Jun 6, 2020)

ok.

@Go D. Usopp i'm rolling my 5 hundos

edit: SO STRONK


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

gna threadmark rules and all matches results for reference xd


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja roll match 2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here's my roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

well our first opening match we have @Fel1x and @Silver 

if they are not here in 5 min we skip onto the next


----------



## Silver (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

lol i wrote devision instead of silver, we r waiting on @Fel1x


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision roll match 5 (highest) (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> ok.
> 
> @Go D. Usopp i'm rolling my 5 hundos
> 
> edit: SO STRONK



You going down.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well our first opening match we have @Fel1x and @Silver
> 
> if they are not here in 5 min we skip onto the next


So it begins


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

do we consider this as a win for @DeVision already on the 2nd match 

@girafarig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm also wating for @T.D.A to post the newest video.
He's probably waiting for the prime time. XD

Inb4 he lied.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do we consider this as a win for @DeVision already on the 2nd match
> 
> @girafarig



Of course. It was fair. We were both here.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do we consider this as a win for @DeVision already on the 2nd match
> 
> @girafarig



yes of course. we were both here and my throws were worse


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Should have let everyone know when we r starting, what do u think we also wait for prime time, but only count ur match if its fine with @girafarig

we can start at maybe 3:00 pm CST if thats fine?


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> as the saying goes
> In 1vs1dice throwing always bet on Nana winning


Rumors are tend to be fake


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm also wating for @T.D.A to post the newest video.
> He's probably waiting for the prime time. XD
> 
> Inb4 he lied.



lol I've just finished the video and audio composition, but have yet to start doing the actual subtitle dialogues.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> as the saying goes
> In 1vs1dice throwing always bet on Nana winning



I am 2-1 against you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

ur match is like the 5th match thats y I was hesitant in considering it thats all

@DeVision @girafarig


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol i wrote devision instead of silver, we r waiting on @Fel1x


im here


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Should have let everyone know when we r starting, what do u think we also wait for prime time, but only count ur match if its fine with @girafarig
> 
> we can start at maybe 3:00 pm CST if thats fine?



sure why not. do whatever you want. i just thought the [HASHTAG]#673[/HASHTAG] post declared the beginning of the tournament

otherwise i wouldn't have rolled


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem I havent played RE, I watched the full gameplay tho lmao. I am a PC gamer mostly and I do league and valorant rn xd.


I am PC gamer as well though I haven't played either of it, I mostly play offline games... also Resident Evil 2 remake was probably one of the best horror survival game so it was worth a run lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> im here



ayee



girafarig said:


> sure why not. do whatever you want. i just thought the [HASHTAG]#673[/HASHTAG] post declared the beginning of the tournament
> 
> otherwise i wouldn't have rolled



tournament began but players should technically post on their matches


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok if @Silver is here you and @Fel1x do a 100 face die 5 times gogogo


----------



## Fel1x -- Fel1x roll match 1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bankai


Edit: Bitch please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> lol I've just finished the video and audio composition, but have yet to start doing the actual subtitle dialogues.



Oh.. Don't force yourself. It's okay, I was joking.



Go D. Usopp said:


> ur match is like the 5th match thats y I was hesitant in considering it thats all
> 
> @DeVision @girafarig



Yeah, but if you gonna wait like this, you won't be able to finish it till the next convo thread. XD



girafarig said:


> sure why not. do whatever you want. i just thought the [HASHTAG]#673[/HASHTAG] post declared the beginning of the tournament
> 
> otherwise i wouldn't have rolled



This. But okay.. We can roll again..


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am PC gamer as well though I haven't played either of it, I mostly play offline games... also Resident Evil 2 remake was probably one of the best horror survival game so it was worth a run lol



ah campaign gamer, you waiting on assasin creed valhalla and cyber punk??



DeVision said:


> Oh.. Don't force yourself. It's okay, I was joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea maybe lol, we'll see if can make it faster

should of asked silver to roll earlier, its only 24 matches and I wanted people to roll on their matches, but if people agree to pre roll thats fine by me


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Rumors are tend to be fake


if you think rumors are fake then let's have bet to prove u


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ah campaign gamer, you waiting on assasin creed valhalla and cyber punk??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, if it was a monday I'd be at work right now, and someone from australia might go to sleep. You'd have to wait for the weekend for both of us to be online.. I don't think that's a good solution. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ah campaign gamer, you waiting on assasin creed valhalla and cyber punk??


I have yet to try any game of assassin's creed though I am waiting for Cyberpunk mostly because Keanu Reeves was in trailer lol. There has been news about Resident Evil 4 getting a remake though not official source so far but that probably the only game I am gonna wait eagerly for lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I mean, if it was a monday I'd be at work right now, and someone from australia might go to sleep. You'd have to wait for the weekend for both of us to be online.. I don't think that's a good solution. But that's just my 2 cents.



yea thats fair just gna threadmark all rolls then

since @Silver left without rolling we will go onto the next match and wait for him later


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> if you think rumors are fake then let's have bet to prove u


What you wanna bet?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What you wanna bet?



you dont wanna go there

for ur safety, trust me


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you dont wanna go there
> 
> for ur safety, trust me


I'll see what she come up with


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok match 2 @Alibaba Saluja and @Redline 

roll 100 face die 5 times gogogo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea thats fair just gna threadmark all rolls then
> 
> since @Silver left without rolling we will go onto the next match and wait for him later



Just to make sure. If @girafarig wants to roll again, we can roll again.


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

@Nataly u online ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just to make sure. If @girafarig wants to roll again, we can roll again.



i threadmarked you guys, but if you wanna change let me know. Alibaba rolled earlier so we only waiting on @Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Rolliiiiiiing


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What you wanna bet?


Yes if u lose u wear gorgeous kpop avy or cute avy 

What do u want in exchange


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

oh ur rolling again ok thats fine


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just to make sure. If @girafarig wants to roll again, we can roll again.



i'm ok with the current result, personally.

if you want a reroll @Go D. Usopp please tag me. however, don't expect me to respond immediately...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes if u lose u wear gorgeous kpop avy or cute avy
> 
> What do u want in exchange


Just to confirm things can you first describe Gorgeous K-Pop avy or cute avy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm ok with the current result, personally.
> 
> if you want a reroll @Go D. Usopp please tag me. however, don't expect me to respond immediately...



Good luck against the other 2 in our group then.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm ok with the current result, personally.
> 
> if you want a reroll @Go D. Usopp please tag me. however, don't expect me to respond immediately...



we r gna allow pre rolls for sake of time, so if you r both ok with it thats fine. ur match is still not here thats y so one of u might not be here later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we r gna allow pre rolls for sake of time, so if you r both ok with it thats fine. ur match is still not here thats y


*When's my match gonna be? I have to log off now for a while. *


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

ok i'm ready leeeeeet me fiiiight. I need to slap milfy's ass


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we r gna allow pre rolls for sake of time, so if you r both ok with it thats fine. ur match is still not here thats y



So you gonna edit the opening threadmark with the pairings?
Cool. You might add the score because 2 of the group are going through?


----------



## Redline -- Redline roll match 2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i threadmarked you guys, but if you wanna change let me know. Alibaba rolled earlier so we only waiting on @Redline


Here I came Alibaba...all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Just to confirm things can you first describe Gorgeous K-Pop avy or cute avy?


It depends on what I find  

So what u in or you too afraid ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *When's my match gonna be? I have to log off now for a while. *



6th match, if u wanna roll for it now I will save ur roll 100 face die 5 times



Gianfi said:


> ok i'm ready leeeeeet me fiiiight. I need to slap milfy's ass



ur up on 3rd match, you can roll for it now 100 face die 5 times I'll save it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge -- Light D Lamperouge roll match 6 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 6th match, if u wanna roll for it now I will save ur roll 100 face die 5 times


*I guess I'll roll now then. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

just @everyone try to specify that you are rolling for a match and not just practice rolls lmao


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Nataly u online ?


Yes, I am here, are the matches on? I've been waiting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Yes, I am here, are the matches on? I've been waiting


Yes they are on 

It says roll100d 5 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just @everyone try to specify that you are rolling for a match and not just practice rolls lmao


How many match for we have ..or rolls ? It is 2 of 3 or 3 out of 5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I guess I'll roll now then. *


*@Go D. Usopp here's my roll bro. ^*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi -- Gianfi roll match 3 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 
you see me rollin
Milfy hatin 
Trying to catch me ridin and dirty 
My roll is so high
I'm swanging


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> How many match for we have ..or rolls ? It is 2 of 3 or 3 out of 5?



every1 has 3 group matches, but you don't have to roll for them all now


----------



## Redline -- Redline roll match 10 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok..so I will officially roll for my second match @ god usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes they are on
> 
> It says roll100d 5 times


Are we allowed to do some practice?


----------



## Silver (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea thats fair just gna threadmark all rolls then
> 
> since @Silver left without rolling we will go onto the next match and wait for him later


What do I need to do


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

So I think I lost first round..


----------



## Oreki (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> It depends on what I find
> 
> So what u in or you too afraid ?


Yes, it is my utmost pleasure. Also yep, I'm afraid that I can't win against someone as experienced as you are, and I don't wanna wear that so-called cute avy that doesn't suit me so well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ok..so I will officially roll for my match @ god usopp



alibabas roll still too op lol



Nataly said:


> Are we allowed to do some practice?



yea just let me know where is ur real roll



Silver said:


> What do I need to do



roll 100 face die 5 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver -- Silver roll match 1 (lowest) (Jun 6, 2020)

Rolling here


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> Rolling here


wow your luck is even worse than mine. that was unexpected


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> Rolling here



Now I know why you're hosting, and not playing.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> alibabas roll still too op lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should see me rolling on gacha games


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> alibabas roll still too op lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He scored 295 right? So yeah..xd


----------



## Silver (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now I know why you're hosting, and not playing.




you try getting under 100 total in 5 rolls


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

ok need @Lurker to roll 100 face die 5 times for match 3

and we have @Mickey Mouse and @January roll 100 face die 5 times for match 4 pls gogogo

@charles101 100 face die 5 times for match 6

@Nana and @Nataly since you are here could u roll for match 8 100 face die 5 times gogo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> So I think I lost first round..



so did i.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @charles101 100 face die 5 times for match 6



Light threw already? I'm catching up


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> He scored 295 right? So yeah..xd



he rolled twice for sm reason tho, first one was much higher but 2nd one is lower than ur 2nd roll, I added both rolls and his average is higher but each of u shuda done 1 time xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly -- Nataly roll match 8 (Jun 6, 2020)

I practiced a bit and let's go ahead and do this! @Go D. Usopp 
100 die 5 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> you try getting under 100 total in 5 rolls



Don't test me.. If anyone can do it, I can.. XD

@Go D. Usopp can I roll against Silver and Fel1x right now? That are matches 13 and 17. Both are online. So I can get my rolls over with.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Not too bad


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I practiced a bit and let's go ahead and do this! @Go D. Usopp
> 100 die 5 times


well done natalina, horosho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## charles101 -- charles101 roll match 6 (Jun 6, 2020)

For all Chopper's fans out there


----------



## Irene -- Nana roll match 8 (Jun 6, 2020)

let's go @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't test me.. If anyone can do it, I can.. XD
> 
> @Go D. Usopp can I roll against Silver and Fel1x right now? That are matches 13 and 17. Both are online. So I can get my rolls over with.



idk if I should all that far into the future lmaoo, some ppl didn't even get their rolls in xd

again if every1 agrees to it why not


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Silver (Jun 6, 2020)

Tag me when I need to go next, or if I'm out of the competition that's fine too hf guys


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix -- Go D. Usopp roll match 7 (Jun 6, 2020)

ok @Flame are u here?

we both need to roll 100 face die 5 times, here is mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's go @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok.



should I just take the first 5 or what 

pls 5 times xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok.


Lol..what is this..you roll 30 time first and then the last 5!?
Can we do that. Usoop?.. if yes I will use the same trick next match


----------



## January -- January roll match 4 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse , get ready mate!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

still waiting on @January @Mickey Mouse and @Flame for the first round of matches

100 face die 5 times please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..what is this..you roll 30 time first and then the last 5!?
> Can we do that. Usoop?.. if yes I will use the same trick next match



idk what u mean lol but i'm not counting his roll

need 100f die 5 times xd


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> well done natalina, horosho


Spasibo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Bye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Spasibo


They say 1 Vs 1 dice games against nana it's a lost assured....lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bye.



100 face die 5 times quick or I will soca u out of the tournament


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bye.


Roll 5 dices face 100 smartass!

Be serious lurk!!!. eheheh


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Spasibo


You can tell him grazie he will understand.xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

do we like start the next round b4 this ones done


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do we like start the next round b4 this ones done


As you wish god, you are the host you make the rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> As you wish god, you are the host you make the rules



its not rly like a major event lol, gotta take input from the players lmao

this is the first time we do this, next time maybe its own thread and 32 ppl lul


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> You can tell him grazie he will understand.xd


I suspect you will too 


Go D. Usopp said:


> do we like start the next round b4 this ones done


Yes, why not, people are here and they most likely want to keep going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Man really beat me by 2 points, and when I scored 301. Somehow. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

you know @Lurker wuda won the match if he left his dice at 5 rolls only lmao, his first 5 dice numbers add up to 310, @Gianfi was 261

but i'm not gna count that. gna have to roll again


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I suspect you will too
> 
> Yes, why not, people are here and they most likely want to keep going



@DeVision suggested same thing earlier, I hope hes still here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Man really beat me by 2 points, and when I scored 301. Somehow. *



We are next light..are you ready? maybe you can win this... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

_*OK. I just double checked @charles101;s roll. The man used a rumble ball. DISQUALIFY THIS MAN IMMEDIATELY. 

*_


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

this reminded of this lmao, I will never forget it haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*OK. I just double checked @charles101;s roll. The man used a rumble ball. DISQUALIFY THIS MAN IMMEDIATELY. *
> _


Ladies first....go light! XD

*Spoiler*: __ 



kidding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm here.. I told you it's the best to say what match are you rolling for and you can make a bookmark.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 -- girafarig roll match 9 (Jun 6, 2020)

match 9 from me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> match 9 from me


Pretty good roll giraf, you got this! Imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

*ok for round one we have these standings:

Group 1:*
Fel1x - 3 points
DeVision - 3 points
Girafarig - 0 points
Silver - 0 points

*Group 2:*
Alibaba Saluja - 3 points
Charles101 - 3 points
Redline - 0 points
Light D Lamperouge - 0 points

*Group 3:*
Gianfi - waiting opponent
Go D. Usopp - waiting opponent
Lurker - no roll
Flame - no roll

*Group 4:*
Nataly - 3 points
Mickey Mouse -  3 points
Nana - 0 points
January - 0 points


If you guys are ok with it, we can move on to the 2nd round till the remaining people come back @everyone

@Flame @Mickey Mouse @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse -- Mickey Mouse roll match 4 (Jun 6, 2020)

Pretty good throw @January ....... 



@Go D. Usopp I will now throw....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

@Silver let's go bro. If you win against me now, after that shit throw last round I'm gonna puke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Silver let's go bro. If you win against me now, after that shit throw last round I'm gonna puke.


...... @Silver make him throw up his dinner and cry in shame!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...... @Silver make him throw up his dinner and cry in shame!



I'm gonna puke in your bus you ass.


----------



## Silver -- Silver roll match 13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes sir, rolling


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> Rolling here


73 Total!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna puke in your bus you ass.


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> Yes sir, rolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision roll match 13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> Yes sir, rolling



Oh damn.. I can only lose right now, can I? XD

@Go D. Usopp 


Here I go for match 13. against Silver.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm OP. Told you I'm gonna win this shit.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *ok for round one we have these standings:
> 
> Group 1:*
> Fel1x - 3 points
> ...


I'm ok, let's move to the next round with me as the winner


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

@girafarig I need you to win against @Fel1x so I can advance to the next round.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Holy shit @Silver .......just......holy shit man.......


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 
I am ready!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


> Yes sir, rolling



gotta put more spirit in it man cmon


----------



## Fel1x -- Fel1x roll match 9 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Gledinos  buffed me

@girafarig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> gotta put more spirit in it man cmon


Lol..god do you know that goda is considered a negative rating? I thought it was a positive one back in the days but it is not considered such, just in case you don't know ... XD


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Silver said:


>



good a55 roll but devision is on a next lvl rip

shud we save this for ur next match


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> good a55 roll but devision is on a next lvl rip
> 
> shud we save this for ur next match


oh. so it isnt round 2 yet?
I lost my god-tier roll


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..god do you know that goda is considered a negative rating? I thought it was a positive one back in the days but it is not considered such, just in case you don't know ... XD



It can be used for both positive and negative lol, I use it always as positive

I always slam GODA for posts that even Oda himself will agree on, for the best of the best posts, for the master planners, the master theorists the master throwers!!!

tier specialist can also be used for both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> oh. so it isnt round 2 yet?
> I lost my god-tier roll



its round 2 ur fine, ur roll counts for match 9


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

I am out ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 -- girafarig roll match 18 (Jun 6, 2020)

match 18, i guess

edit: or not? now i'm confused

edit2: i don't understand anything anymore

THIS ROLL WAS FOR MATCH 9




edit3: it's got to be 18


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am out ?



no u still have 2 matches to decide that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am out ?


 



I am your next opponent.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> match 18, i guess
> 
> edit: or not? now i'm confused



did u throw for match 13?


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am out ?


Nope..why ?..you just lost one match it is not over...did you roll for the second match already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am your next opponent.


A pretty interesting one...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..god do you know that goda is considered a negative rating? I thought it was a positive one back in the days but it is not considered such, just in case you don't know ... XD



i use it as a positive rating (and i'm not the only one)


----------



## Mickey Mouse -- Mickey Mouse roll match 12 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp let's make this official. I will now eliminate the menace @Nana out of spite with these rolls.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*OK. I just double checked @charles101;s roll. The man used a rumble ball. DISQUALIFY THIS MAN IMMEDIATELY. *
> _



Me after Group Phase:


----------



## Irene -- nana roll match 12 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am your next opponent.



I won't go easy on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> did u throw for match 13?



i got confused

i think i threw for match 9? but i wrote 18 for some reason


5. Girafarig vs DeVision
6. Light D Lamperouge vs Charles101
7. Go D. Usopp vs Flame
8. Nana vs Nataly

9. Fel1x vs Girafarig
10. Redline vs Light D Lamperouge
11. Gianfi vs Go D. Usopp
12. Mickey Mouse vs Nana

13. Silver vs DeVision
14. Alibaba Saluja vs Charles101
15. Lurker vs Flame
16. January vs Nataly

*group 1 determinant:*
17. Fel1x vs DeVision
18. Silver vs Girafarig


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

wait is it time for 2nd match ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i use it as a positive rating (and i'm not the only one)


Ah ok good to know...like i used to think it was a positive one becouse I also use it that way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January -- January roll match 16 (Jun 6, 2020)

Match 16

@Nataly, Watch out for these rolls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i got confused
> 
> i think i threw for match 9? but i wrote 18 for some reason
> 
> ...



yea sorry i meant 9 lmao, 13 was for dev and silver mb

is ur roll for 9 or 18?


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> wait is it time for 2nd match ?



Looks like you can throw if other guy is here as well. So if Mickey already threw, sure, roll your dices and stuff :v


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I won't go easy on you


 

That......was close.....


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

9. i will go back and edit my post so it'll be for match 9



Go D. Usopp said:


> yea sorry i meant 9 lmao, 13 was for dev and silver mb
> 
> is ur roll for 9 or 18?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp let's make this official. I will now eliminate the menace @Nana out of spite with these rolls.


Avenge me brother


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja u here?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

1. Fel1x vs Silver 170 - 73
5. Girafarig vs DeVision 191 - 359
9. Fel1x vs Girafarig 291 - 296
13. Silver vs DeVision 109 - 314
17. Fel1x vs DeVision
18. Silver vs Girafarig

1. DeVision 673 - 300 +373 6p
2. Fel1x 461 - 387 +74 3p
3. girafarig 487 - 650 -163 3p
4. Silver 182 - 484 -302 0p


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> Match 16
> 
> @Nataly, Watch out for these rolls


Are you my next opponent


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> @Alibaba Saluja u here?


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That......was close.....


it is ok .. I just wanted to let others shine in this contest 

it sucks for others if I keep winning


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> Avenge me brother


You are not done yet....don't give up.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

we have ppl that still didnt play  round 1 even lmao cmon @Flame @Lurker


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 9. Fel1x vs Girafarig 291 - 296


didn't she roll 277?


----------



## charles101 -- charles101 roll match 14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok guys, guys. I'm gonna do it. I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is ok .. I just wanted to let others shine in this contest
> 
> it sucks for others if I keep winning



NO.......YOU CAN'T JUST WAVE AWAY MY CLOSE VICTORY LIKE THAT!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> didn't she roll 277?



Dunno. Used the bookmarks.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dunno. Used the bookmarks.


its 277 from the bookmark lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

do I need to roll the last ? @Go D. Usopp


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> its 277 from the bookmark lol



It wasn't. It got fixed now..

BUT. Her roll 296 (for your match) was before the 277.
So I did it right.

The 277 is for her match against Silver.

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Nataly -- Nataly roll match 16 (Jun 6, 2020)

Rolling for the next match, let's see how it goes  @Go D. Usopp 
100 die 5 times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

guys i'm at fault here.

i rolled for match 9 296. then i rolled for match 18 277

but i forgot about my original match 9 roll and edited the 277 roll post to say it's for match 9

which is stupid.

i'll try to fix this mess in a moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> guys i'm at fault here.
> 
> i rolled for match 9 296. then i rolled for match 18 277
> 
> ...



This is right. I checked.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> didn't she roll 277?


yea should be 277

edit: 296



Nana said:


> do I need to roll the last ? @Go D. Usopp


yea u can go for it


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> match 9 from me





girafarig said:


> match 18, i guess
> 
> edit: or not? now i'm confused
> 
> ...



please look at the time stamps - 296 came first, 277 second.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 

i messed up, see above


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is ok .. I just wanted to let others shine in this contest
> 
> it sucks for others if I keep winning


Yeah yeah keep repeating this as a mantra to yourself and I am sure you will end up believing it too lol
Mickey mouse kick your ass fair and square!, Considering you did score a pretty high number yourself,  so it is not you leaving the other to win, it is just that you have lost...lmaooo ...it can't rain forever.
...
Anyway you are not out yet nana you can make the last 3 point and hoping to get through with it..., Then you can keep on kicking asses as you were used to..XD have faith!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Rolling for the next match, let's see how it goes  @Go D. Usopp
> 100 die 5 times



I am back in the game!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Last match is against @Nataly ......and I am going to make her pay for putting Chris Evans whipped creamed junk in my face.


*Link Removed*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> please look at the time stamps - 296 came first, 277 second.



yea i know

its weird how it let me call them both the same, i'll count 296 for match 9 and 277 for 18


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Last match is against @Nataly ......and I am going to make her pay for putting Chris Evans whipped creamed junk in my face.
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*





You got the right opponents in your game. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Like @Light D Lamperouge your Lewd rating means very little @DeVision ! DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

who last in my group ? 
let's fight


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Like @Light D Lamperouge your Lewd rating means very little @DeVision ! DON'T JUDGE ME!



I tried not to.. But that was a too hard challenge to me. 
You're simply too lewd. But not as lewd as Lew D. Lamperouge.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> who last in my group ?
> let's fight



@January


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we have ppl that still didnt play  round 1 even lmao cmon @Flame @Lurker


Wait until you have some more info about their situation, maybe they are busy ATM, then if they still don't roll give me zero by default...lol
We already have lewdmperouge chickening out from the fight against berserk, who's next?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wait until you have some more info about their situation, maybe they are busy ATM, then if they still don't roll give me zero by default...lol



i'll wait till tomoro its fine lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

How many go through in the group stage?


----------



## Irene -- Nana roll match 24 (Jun 6, 2020)

let's go @January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How many go through in the group stage?



2 from each group, so total 8


----------



## January -- January roll match 24 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> who last in my group ?
> let's fight




It's time to end this @Nana 



I have waited the entire tournament for this re-match!!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> I am back in the game!!


You got me  Those were nice rolls 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Last match is against @Nataly ......and I am going to make her pay for putting Chris Evans whipped creamed junk in my face.
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*


I think it is not fair towards anyone not to admire those … nice whipped cream skills that he has. You didn't even see what was in the back when he turned around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Okay @Fel1x let's go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

My heart was literally pounding on those rolls


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> It's time to end this @Nana
> 
> 
> 
> I have waited the entire tournament for this re-match!!


I got defeated by Jeno so I don't mind


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's go @January





January said:


> It's time to end this @Nana
> 
> 
> 
> I have waited the entire tournament for this re-match!!


It is getting real


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

@Nana forgetting to use Haki again smh


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix -- Go D. Usopp roll match 11 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Gianfi u there? we shud roll for match 11 gogogo


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana forgetting to use Haki again smh


can't hog all the wins  gotta let others shine



good luck to my group

kick everyone's ass


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

k so waiting on rolls from @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Redline and @Gianfi for 2nd round

and @Lurker and @Flame for both first n 2nd rounds


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  stop hiding!
Bring your grandmaster ass here and face me if you dare... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja roll match 14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Rolling


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

just roll already


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Also, found this on accident and I decided I should post it:


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ninja'ed @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Lurko -- Lurker roll match 3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> k so waiting on rolls from @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Redline and @Gianfi for 2nd round
> 
> and @Lurker and @Flame for both first n 2nd rounds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> k so waiting on rolls from @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Redline and @Gianfi for 2nd round
> 
> and @Lurker and @Flame for both first n 2nd rounds


I am just waiting for lewdmperouge to show up and roll so I will decide If I keep my second roll as a good one lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Also, found this on accident and I decided I should post it:





Epic scene. Laughed a lot first time I saw it.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

So how scoreboard looks atm?

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Hell yeah! Here you are! And good roll too, bravo lurk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hell yeah! Here you are! And good roll too, bravo lurk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Epic scene. Laughed a lot first time I saw it.


I love supernatural series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Bye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> So how scoreboard looks atm?
> 
> @Go D. Usopp



unbalanced because some ppl already did their 3rd match while others not even first xddd


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bye.


no do 1 more b4 u go lol

actually do 2 more lmao it takes awhile to find u


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Didn't you win? What's that long face? Still thinking about new York Knicks!? Lol


----------



## Fel1x -- Fel1x roll match 17 (Jun 6, 2020)

@DeVision
Kaido's absolute power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bye.



Noo, throw again. For 2nd round :s


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Didn't you win? What's that long face? Still thinking about new York Knicks!? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko -- Lurker roll match 15 (Jun 6, 2020)

[QUOTE="Go D. Usopp, post: 61713950, member: 
Fook off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision roll match 17 (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @DeVision
> Kaido's absolute power



Luffy's rubber fist in his dragon teeth.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Sorry gira..


----------



## Gianfi -- Gianfi roll match 11 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Gianfi u there? we shud roll for match 12 gogogo


Not sure if i won but ok


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

who was I against aniway?


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

m


Go D. Usopp said:


> unbalanced because some ppl already did their 3rd match while others not even first xddd


maybe should have made thread for game

it gonna be lost in convo


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Not sure if i won but ok



u were against the one and only

Go D. Usopp 

none would blame u for losing


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

[


Lurker said:


> [QUOTE="Go D. Usopp, post: 61713950, member:
> Fook off.


Byeeee....


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I got defeated by Jeno so I don't mind


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> [
> 
> Byeeee....


A neg might make you go Byeeeeee......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> m
> 
> maybe should have made thread for game
> 
> it gonna be lost in convo



we r trying to keep it ont rack with the power of threadmarks

if I wasent the one to start this thread wuda been impossible haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix -- Go D. Usopp roll match 22 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Lurker throw ur final roll

ur up vs me


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey! Where is the grandmaster when you need him? Lol.. all this blabbering about beeing the best trow dicer of the ol and then you chicken out against Oden Sama?
Aka berserk for this s tournament, it's a win or die! I have zero too lol, I gotta take his head, it's my duty ! Lmaooo


----------



## Irene (Jun 6, 2020)

ugh it is so hot today 

*Jenooooooooooooooooooo*



too bad I can't rep u rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

@Redline and @charles101 since u r both here u can do ur 3rd match 19


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

I haven't even used Hybrid form for now

[HASHTAG]#YonkoPower[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#KaidoIsTheStrongestEver[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> A neg might make you go Byeeeeee......


Luuurkkk..it is not my fault if your late rolls were a fart! Lmaooo
Anyway thanks for partecipate...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I haven't even used Hybrid form for now
> 
> [HASHTAG]#YonkoPower[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#KaidoIsTheStrongestEver[/HASHTAG]



saving shinra tensei for finals I see


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Redline and @charles101 since u r both here u can do ur 3rd match 19


Yes let's gooo
Charles do you wanna go first!?
So this is for match 19 usoop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko -- Lurker roll match 22 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Lurker throw ur final roll
> 
> ur up vs me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> saving shinra tensei for finals I see


Shinra is for semi-final, Kaido's Hybrid from is for final match


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh well I lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> ugh it is so hot today
> 
> 
> *Jenooooooooooooooooooo*
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Luuurkkk..I love you, Please don't neg me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh well I lose.


Told ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh well I lose.



did u rly think...u can compete in this tournament of power with these fodder rolls?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

How many people want me to neg Redline? Be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

aight we need @Mickey Mouse and @Nataly to play their final match too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Who wrote that lol...my fake ass dupe!? You can neg me as much as you want lurk , feel free...like I care lol, I mean it's not a big deal...who do you take me for ? A crybaby teen? cheer up I will join the loser bench pretty soon myself .xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How many people want me to neg Redline? Be honest.



noo not redline

take me in his place


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

No luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No luck.



no skill either


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who wrote that lol...my fake ass dupe!? You can neg me as much as you want lurk , feel free...like I care lol, I mean it's not a big deal... cheers up I will join the loser bench pretty soon myself .xd


You sure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You sure?


Yep


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no skill either


Ask Light. I'm better than this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ask Light. I'm better than this.


Yeah that is  true, but shit happen to everyone


----------



## Nataly -- Nataly roll match 23 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse Are you ready? It is funny how you still haven't forgotten that gif, it was well worth sharing 

Rolling for the next match @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

That 3 killed me at the beginning


----------



## Mickey Mouse -- Mickey Mouse roll match 23 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp it is time I finish off my bracket with a clean sweep. Nakama, @Nataly , taste the butter years of my spite and be forgiven!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp it is time I finish off my bracket with a clean sweep. Nakama, @Nataly , taste the butter years of my spite and be forgiven!!!!!


Look at those rolls  The power of the spite must be strong in you


----------



## charles101 -- charles101 roll match 19 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Redline and @charles101 since u r both here u can do ur 3rd match 19



Here I go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Here I go


----------



## Redline -- Redline roll match 19 (Jun 6, 2020)

All the best Charles


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks like I freakin lost .-.


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp it is time I finish off my bracket with a clean sweep. Nakama, @Nataly , taste the butter years of my spite and be forgiven!!!!!


Wtf is with those rolls


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

*Ok current standings for round 1 and 2:

Group 1:*
DeVision - 6
Fel1x - 3
Girafarig - 3
Silver - 0

*Group 2:*
Alibaba Saluja - 6
Charles101 - 3
Redline - 0 + waiting for lamperouge
Light D Lamperouge - 0 + no roll

*Group 3:*
Lurker - 3 + waiting for flame
Go D. Usopp - 3 + waiting for flame
Gianfi - 0
Flame - need to roll 2 rounds xd

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse - 6
January - 3
Nataly - 3
Nana - 0


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Looks like I freakin lost .-.


I was going to lose it if I wouldn't have got the lucky  river!... I started well but dropp as quick lol


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Ok current standings for round 1 and 2:
> 
> Group 1:*
> DeVision - 6
> ...



Corrected :v


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse is kinda scary yoo


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Ok current standings for round 1 and 2:
> 
> Group 1:*
> DeVision - 6
> ...


I lost against lurker? You sure? sure sure sure sure?


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse, we cleared the group rounds bro 

Time for knockout stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I lost against lurker? You sure? sure sure sure sure?


Yeah fodder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse is kinda scary yoo


 Yeah but all that luck gonna drop down at the last minute when they most need it lol....is a Murphy role


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp can i roll again already?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

we shuda have like a reward for highest and lowest rolls lol

so far @Mickey Mouse 332 highest and @Silver 73 lowest


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Go D. Usopp can i roll again already?



yea u can roll already for ur match vs flame match 21, but flame isnt here lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Ok current standings for round 1 and 2:
> 
> Group 1:*
> DeVision - 6
> ...


Corrected corrected


January said:


> @Mickey Mouse, we cleared the group rounds bro
> 
> Time for knockout stage


We did it! We beat up on a couple of Woman!




Redline said:


> Yeah but all that luck gonna drop down at the last minute when they most need it lol....is a Murphy role



Shut up, nerd. Spite burns all statistics!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Corrected corrected
> 
> We did it! We beat up on a couple of Woman!
> 
> ...



relax i didnt count round 3 yet lmao, lots of ppl didnt play their matches


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Corrected corrected
> 
> We did it! We beat up on a couple of Woman!
> 
> ...


Just be happy you got the best score so far...I wish you well until it just drops lol
Spite or not spite.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Should I roll? *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

actually we r only waiting on @Flame and @Light D Lamperouge now

we progressed alot lmao


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We did it! We beat up on a couple of Woman!



Not just any women, we beat Rachel and Monica of OL.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Should I roll? *



yea a match 10 vs redline and match 20 vs alibaba


----------



## Light D Lamperouge -- Light D Lamperouge roll match 10 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Rolling *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Finally  the grand master is coming I can feel a beast is approaching! Stand aside my son's...


----------



## Gianfi -- Gianfi roll match 21 (Jun 6, 2020)

Let me slap that ass milfy boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

276 

cmon redline


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

Tiè

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Should I roll? *


Yeah let's chop our limbs off for the fun of it  light! Ashura be with you


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Let me slap that ass milfy boy



thats the 2nd highest roll in the tournament 

flame will stand no chance vs this one will he?


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

What happened to Redline?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah let's chop our limbs off for the fun of it  light! Ashura be with you


*I rolled. Your turn. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

redline has to roll vs lamp thats all

then lamp has to roll vs charles


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 276
> 
> cmon redline


Ok you can keep my second roll now! Lmaooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ok you can keep my second roll now! Lmaooo



w8 did I miss one?


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I rolled. Your turn. *


I already did
.279 eheheh


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 did I miss one?


It's my second roll usoop


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's my second roll usoop



the 279 one?

oh k so u left the first one vs alibaba kk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we shuda have like a reward for highest and lowest rolls lol
> 
> so far @Mickey Mouse 332 highest and @Silver 73 lowest



Am I a joke to you?



DeVision said:


> You going down.


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Am I a joke to you?


Everybody knows flukes don't count


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*What happened? *


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> then lamp has to roll vs charles



What? We did already.


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ok..so I will officially roll for my  second match @ god usopp


Page 35


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Am I a joke to you?



oof forgot that one lmao updated



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What happened? *



redline has a 2nd roll long ago that he was saving, I thought he used it on alibaba but it wasent


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> What? We did already.



oh yea its lamp vs alibaba


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oof forgot that one lmao updated




Get rekt @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> redline has a 2nd roll long ago that he was saving, I thought he used it on alibaba but it wasent






*What should I do now? *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What should I do now? *



ur final match vs @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

so have i lost already or not yet? :v


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What should I do now? *


Accept your fate


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oof forgot that one lmao updated
> 
> 
> 
> redline has a 2nd roll long ago that he was saving, I thought he used it on alibaba but it wasent


That mean your grandmaster lost against berserker guts, but it was a close call i praise your strength light!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

charles101 said:


> so have i lost already or not yet? :v



no there is a chance u become 2nd on the group if lamp beats ali


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur final match vs @Alibaba Saluja


*I'll roll now. 




January said:



			Accept your fate


Click to expand...

 
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

if 2 ppl r tied on points we will have tie breaker matches btw @everyone

unless u want to just consider who ever was the winner between the tied players during their group matches


----------



## Light D Lamperouge -- Light D Lamperouge roll match 20 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Rolling*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if 2 ppl r tied on points we will have tie breaker matches btw @everyone
> 
> unless u want to just consider who ever was the winner between the tied players during their group matches



Do it by the difference, or combined throws.. Like in football.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

ok @Alibaba Saluja r u here to roll

and @Flame where r u


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Get rekt @Mickey Mouse



I swept my bracket......did you?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do it by the difference, or combined throws.. Like in football.



they can do it by either seeing who won between the 2 during their matches, or if they r tied by dice score. But honestly the most fun way to do it is by letting them roll again to tie break what u think?


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Rolling*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Bro what's up with us today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bro what's up with us today?


*No idea. Someone cursed us. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I swept my bracket......did you?




Didn't need to.. XD



Go D. Usopp said:


> they can do it by either seeing who won between the 2 during their matches, or if they r tied by dice score. But honestly the most fun way to do it is by letting them roll again to tie break what u think?



Well.. A B C have 6 points. D has 0.
A won against B, lost against C
B won against C, lost against A
C won against A, lost against B

You get a circle again.


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja roll match 20 (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Didn't need to.. XD



Exactly.....no....you didn't.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

The prizes for this tournament better be Champions League level


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Exactly.....no....you didn't.



I'll see you ended personally.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

so whats the current situation?

are we tied? @DeVision ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

*Current standings after round 3:

Group 1:*
Fel1x - 6
DeVision - 6
Silver - 3
Girafarig - 3

*Group 2:*
Alibaba Saluja - 9
Redline -  6
Charles101 - 3
Light D Lamperouge - 0

*Group 3:*
Go D. Usopp - 6 + waiting for flame
Lurker - 3 + waiting for flame
Gianfi - 0 + waiting for flame
Flame - need to roll 3 rounds 

*Group 4:*
Mickey Mouse - 9
January - 6
Nataly - 3
Nana - 0


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll see you ended personally.


 My spite list is empty......not my memory.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Light D Lamperouge - 0 + waiting alibaba match








Go D. Usopp said:


> lamp


* 

You may call me Light. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> so whats the current situation?
> 
> are we tied? @DeVision ?



Yeah. We're through I think.


Mickey Mouse said:


> My spite list is empty......not my memory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

@January will surpass unbound @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Didn't need to.. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fel1x said:


> so whats the current situation?
> 
> are we tied? @DeVision ?



you both are tied and we need to determine the first amongst you to place you for knockout stage, both of u will go dw

we can do it 2 ways, either look at who won at ur match earlier, which was fel1x that makes him the first

or have u both do a tie breaker now, the more fun way

or in rare cases I see ppl would add the total dice scores, but this happens if you both were tied in ur match. Eitherway doing this would mean devision is first but I would need to do the math again to be sure


let me know which method u chose


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

may be just drop @Flame 
he is admiral fan after all....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*This is all a setup. The FBI just told me @DeVision hacked the dice system here. There's no way he won twice. 



Go D. Usopp said:



			DeVision - 6
		
Click to expand...

^ 
*


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

babbers and the mouse have been very lucky indeed...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you both are tied and we need to determine the first amongst you to place you for knockout stage, both of u will go dw
> 
> we can do it 2 ways, either look at who won at ur match earlier, which was fel1x that makes him the first
> 
> ...



You're the host. Decide.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you both are tied and we need to determine the first amongst you to place you for knockout stage, both of u will go dw
> 
> we can do it 2 ways, either look at who won at ur match earlier, which was fel1x that makes him the first
> 
> ...


well if I won from our duel, and @DeVision wins from total points, the best way is to roll again


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

i'm not going through but i got more points than light and nana, the 'dice masters'






























YOU WILL NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT, OL!


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

I swear @Go D. Usopp  is going to win this game.

He just wanted you to be caught off guard by his hosting skills! 

*Link Removed*


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bro what's up with us today?





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No idea. Someone cursed us. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> I swear @Go D. Usopp  is going to win this game.
> 
> He just wanted you to be caught off guard by his hosting skills!
> 
> *Link Removed*



shhh dont leak it yet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> I swear @Go D. Usopp  is going to win this game.
> 
> He just wanted you to be caught off guard by his hosting skills!
> 
> *Link Removed*


Yet had us do his dirty work by eliminating Nana and Nataly.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

ok @DeVision @Fel1x draw for tie breaker


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Current standings after round 3:
> 
> Group 1:*
> Fel1x - 6
> ...


Grand master and nana! ..the ones who thinks they are the best at dice rolling...zero point!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

more importantly look at alibaba acting clueless but is melting every1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok @DeVision @Fel1x draw for tie breaker


No way, fel1x won the 1st time around. He should have the higher seed.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*@Alibaba Saluja roll a 10 faced die 5 times. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Alibaba Saluja roll a 10 faced die 5 times. *



if he agrees to rematch then go for it


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision roll group 1 tiebreaker (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok @DeVision @Fel1x draw for tie breaker



Good luck Fel1x.


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yet had us do his dirty work by eliminating Nana and Nataly.


Agree man, i was sweating at the thought of rolling against them

Took a whole lot of courage to defeat the champs. 



Go D. Usopp said:


> shhh dont leak it yet



See, he agrees to the shenanigans


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja

no rematch

i need to hold onto my 3 point glory


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> Agree man, i was sweating at the thought of rolling against them
> 
> Took a whole lot of courage to defeat the champs.


No courage needed , just luck lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x -- Fel1x roll group 1 tiebreaker (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good luck Fel1x.


let the fate decide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp is it know who our group is against next? Set it in the racket.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if he agrees to rematch then go for it


*When did he roll? *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*I saw it now. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

ok all group matches r done, I will wait till the end of the day for @Flame to throw

if not then I will post the knockout stage matches and give flame 3 losses

thanks everyone for participating!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok all group matches r done, I will wait till the end of the day for @Flame to throw
> 
> if not then I will post the knockout stage matches and give flame 3 losses
> 
> thanks everyone for participating!!!!!


Thank you for hosting within this mess lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok all group matches r done, I will wait till the end of the day for @Flame to throw
> 
> if not then I will post the knockout stage matches and give flame 3 losses
> 
> thanks everyone for participating!!!!!



Just tell me if I'm up against Mickey. I want to kick mouse ass.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Wait. @Nana @Flame and I got 0. 



There's deffo something wrong there. 




DEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

*Final group standings (waiting flame) 

Group 1:*
1. Fel1x - 6
2. DeVision - 6
3. Silver - 3
3. Girafarig - 3

*Group 2:*
1. Alibaba Saluja - 9
2. Redline - 6
3. Charles101 - 3
4. Light D Lamperouge - 0

*Group 3:*
1. Go D. Usopp - 6 + waiting for flame
2. Lurker - 3 + waiting for flame
3. Gianfi - 0 + waiting for flame
4. Flame - need to roll 3 rounds 

*Group 4:*
1. Mickey Mouse - 9
2. January - 6
3. Nataly - 3
4. Nana - 0


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wait. @Nana @Flame and I got 0. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flame won't stay at 0. XD


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

pfff flame, he is probably still preparing Dev's sandwich


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Flame won't stay at 0. XD


*Flame won't show up  


We'll see him again in two weeks and complaining about his internet  *


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Flame won't stay at 0. XD


He can't beat me, I scored too high


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> pfff flame, he is probably still preparing Dev's sandwich



Nah.. He's out with the rest of the wifies. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

What's happening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Cleaned my bad luck


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah.. He's out with the rest of the wifies. XD


damn what a boss


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Flame won't show up  *
> 
> 
> *We'll see him again in two weeks and complaining about his internet  *


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Cleaned my bad luck


Watch out becouse it can came back anytime..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

​


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 6, 2020)

@charles101 you, too, got more points than dice masters light, flame and nana

3>0+0+0



life sure is beautiful


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

@DeVision

I'm not avoiding anything.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @DeVision
> 
> I'm not avoiding anything.



You don't need to be afraid. I got your back..


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I can see a 1 and a 3 who doesn't belong to your repertory, what have you been drinking to let your rolls slip away!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @charles101 you, too, got more points than dice masters light, flame and nana







Redline said:


> I can see a 1 and a 3 who doesn't belong to your repertory, what have you been drinking to let your rolls slip away!?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @DeVision
> 
> I'm not avoiding anything.



Btw. is that a Broki drawing as your ava?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Btw. is that a Broki drawing as your ava?



It was drawn by a famous artist known as Ross Draws and it was photoshoped by the member Velvet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> It was drawn by a famous artist known as Ross Draws and it was photoshoped by the member Velvet.



Oh yea Velvet.. Looked similar.
Nana had a little mermaid ava by Velvet.


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Here's light starting tomorrow...
Ps..Ivan drago is the winner of this tournament


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Thread created two days ago*

@Go D. Usopp:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here's light starting tomorrow...


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Velvet posts her avatars in the giveaway section if you're ever interested in stealing her stuff.



Hm.. I have to say it looks nice. Might even do that.. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Thread created two days ago*
> 
> @Go D. Usopp:


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I forgot to say Ivan drago is the winner of this tournament lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Now we sit back and relax and wait for @T.D.A production


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> I forgot to say Ivan drago is the winner of this tournament lol


​


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


You are supposed to be Balboa obviously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

@January since when are you a kpop fan?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @January since when are you a kpop fan?



Gambling addiction. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> You are supposed to be Balboa obviously


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gambling addiction. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @January since when are you a kpop fan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh welp. Congratz and stuff :v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>



He lost a dice bet against Nana. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Adrianaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Adrianaaaaaaaaa


​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He lost a dice bet against Nana. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

How do we still not have any Queen emotes yet?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Damn, I'll never get used to blonde Queen.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn, I'll never get used to blonde Queen.



yeah i thought his hair was black

wtf is the blonde

better than momo's sisters hair color whos name i already forgot, her hair shoulda been jet black


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> How do we still not have any Queen emotes yet?




Isn't dancing Queen an emote already?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Isn't dancing Queen an emote already?



checked under the weeb emote category and i dont see him anywhere


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> yeah i thought his hair was black
> 
> wtf is the blonde
> 
> better than momo's sisters hair color whos name i already forgot, her hair shoulda been jet black



How can you forget her.. I mean.. She's prominent.
Her name is: Zoro's side chick #4.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

i dont even know who decides which emotes get added anymore, used to be white wolf but he's gone now sadly


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> checked under the weeb emote category and i dont see him anywhere



Hm..


I love this one. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How can you forget her.. I mean.. She's prominent.
> Her name is: Zoro's side chick #4.



im having trouble remembering the names of most wano citizens, too many of them


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> How do we still not have any Queen emotes yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @January since when are you a kpop fan?





DeVision said:


> He lost a dice bet against Nana. XD



Nah, Jeno is cool


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> im having trouble remembering the names of most wano citizens, too many of them



For real. I know she's Hiyori/Komurasaki. But the yakuza bosses and the underlings from Orochi I don't know.



It's just weird. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> Nah, Jeno is cool



look on the brightside, atleast your sig is badass


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> look on the brightside, atleast your sig is badass


Had to add 3 sigs just to compensate with the avatar.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> Had to add 3 sigs just to compensate with the avatar.



how is the rurouni live action movie btw? havent seen it yet, only the manga and the anime


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> Had to add 3 sigs just to compensate with the avatar.


​


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

You guys are over 1K posts already in this convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You guys are over 1K posts already in this convo



Too much free time. XD


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> how is the rurouni live action movie btw? havent seen it yet, only the manga and the anime


Loved it, probably one of those rare flicks where anime/manga are done justice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

I see @Alibaba Saluja is also of dominating taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see @Alibaba Saluja is also of dominating taste.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*DEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Too much free time. XD


Hope you guys are enjoying your Saturday, it is so beautiful out today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see @Alibaba Saluja is also of dominating taste.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *DEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



What? XD



Nataly said:


> Hope you guys are enjoying your Saturday, it is so beautiful out today



It's raining like crazy the whole day. XD


Do mice have asses? It doesn't matter. I'm gonna find out once I kick yours!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rain usually makes you relax better and get into deeper thoughts. It can also be a perfect time to watch a movie you have been meaning to watch or enjoy some music and get creative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? XD


*Nothing.  
*


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nothing.  *



*You can call me sempai.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Do mice have asses? It doesn't matter. I'm gonna find out once I kick yours!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *You can call me sempai.*


 


*You ought not purloin this one's erudition. This first offence shall be acquitted, but future egregious misdemeanours shall not. 


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You ought not purloin this one's erudition. This first offence shall be acquitted, but future egregious misdemeanours shall not. *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *





You get triggered so easy. XD
Didn't do you shit for some time. And as soon as I imitate you, you start it again.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You get triggered so easy. XD


*I am not bro. I am joking lmao. I love the emote. *





DeVision said:


> Didn't do you shit for some time. And as soon as I imitate you, you start it again.


*I practiced for a dupe, but TAC banned it. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not bro. I am joking lmao. I love the emote. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I practiced for a dupe, but TAC banned it. *



Call im in here, so we can bully him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Call im in here, so we can bully him.


*He's here. @TheAncientCunturion *


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not bro. I am joking lmao. I love the emote. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I practiced for a dupe, but TAC banned it. *


*I am your Godfather!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> *I am your Godfather!*





​


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey @TheAncientCenturion. Come in here. I have to talk to you.


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


*As your godfather i must tell you that, any man who rates every post lewd*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

January said:


> *As your godfather i must tell you that, any man who rates every post lewd*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Now we sit back and relax and wait for @T.D.A production



Is it too late to release episode 3? Think it'll be ready within 1 hour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is it too late to release episode 3? Think it'll be ready within 1 hour



Damn man, don't force yourself. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

hey @Nataly @Redline I actually finished parasite last night and I must say for a movie that started all comedic and chill I didn't expect that ending 

it was pretty good tho wud definitely recommend ppl to give it a watch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is it too late to release episode 3? Think it'll be ready within 1 hour



take it easy fam its never too late

ppl here wait 2 weeks for a 15 pages OP chapter

waiting a day or 2 for GOAT quality production is nothing


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> The rain usually makes you relax better and get into deeper thoughts. It can also be a perfect time to watch a movie you have been meaning to watch or enjoy some music and get creative.


I've had over 20 inches of rain in ten days where I live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @Nataly @Redline I actually finished parasite last night and I must say for a movie that started all comedic and chill and I didn't expect that ending
> 
> it was pretty good tho wud definitely recommend ppl to give it a watch



I still need to watch it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I've had over 20 inches


*Burger *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Burger *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I've had over 20 inches of rain in ten days where I live.



meanwhile our AC is actually not working its hot af here


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @Nataly @Redline I actually finished parasite last night and I must say for a movie that started all comedic and chill I didn't expect that ending
> 
> it was pretty good tho wud definitely recommend ppl to give it a watch


I am so happy you got the opportunity to watch it, isn't it amazing and the plot is so twisted, you don't know what to expect next and details matter. I loved the movie!


Lurker said:


> I've had over 20 inches of rain in ten days where I live.


Is it common for the area, Lurker? I think rain usually comes around September, but summer is still more of a rainy season there. Do you like rain?


DeVision said:


> I still need to watch it.


Yes, you need to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> meanwhile our AC is actually not working its hot af here


I have to have AC running when it's hot, especially at night or I won't be able to fall asleep


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> meanwhile our AC is actually not working its hot af here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I am so happy you got the opportunity to watch it, isn't it amazing and the plot is so twisted, you don't know what to expect next and details matter. I loved the movie!
> 
> Is it common for the area, Lurker? I think rain usually comes around September, but summer is still more of a rainy season there. Do you like rain?
> 
> Yes, you need to


I live close to Peyton and Tom played golf with Tiger and Phil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Step Brothers is such a funny movie lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I live close to Peyton and Tom played golf with Tiger and Phil.


You are always associated with Universal Studios to me, I don't know why 
I haven't been to the East coast much, mostly hanging around West coast, but I want to explore what East has to offer, there are many places of interest there


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

yo the threadmarks order have been updated so now it flows nicely and u can go from match 1 to 24 sequentially and see all the challenges 

ofc except @Flame matches 7,15 and 21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @Nataly @Redline I actually finished parasite last night and I must say for a movie that started all comedic and chill I didn't expect that ending
> 
> it was pretty good tho wud definitely recommend ppl to give it a watch


Nice one ..now I wonder if you saw platform? A Quite recent Netflix gem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo the threadmarks order have been updated so now it flows nicely and u can go from match 1 to 24 sequentially and see all the challenges
> 
> ofc except @Flame matches 7,15 and 21


Why does @Flame have to mess it all up


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Why does @Flame have to mess it all up



Because he's a manlett.


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Step Brothers is such a funny movie lol.


This one too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Step Brothers is such a funny movie lol.





Redline said:


> Nice one ..now I wonder if you saw platform? A Quite recent Netflix gem



no i didnt see these 2

my movie knowledge is limited lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*@Flame is not tall enough to roll the dice in this tournament.  *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Because he's a manlett.


And you guys put up with that


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Flame is not tall enough to roll the dice in this tournament.  *



watch him sweep the group with 3 wins


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2020)

soon, don't go to sleep


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You are always associated with Universal Studios to me, I don't know why
> I haven't been to the East coast much, mostly hanging around West coast, but I want to explore what East has to offer, there are many places of interest there


Well two hours from there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no i didnt see these 2
> 
> my movie knowledge is limited lol


I will give you those ones too if you like sci fi


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> And you guys put up with that



Nah. But I bullied him too much this week already. Feel bad so I'll let him till monday.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Well two hours from there.


I miss it so much  The atmosphere, the vibe, all the action


DeVision said:


> Nah. But I bullied him too much this week already. Feel bad so I'll let him till monday.


I saved this post where you admit you bully  You said it


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?



Hm.. Interesting question. 
The beauty ideal is a tall girl. But I kinda like smaller girls.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I saved this post where you admit you bully  You said it



Only Flame. But to him I can do that. He signed a contract.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?


I think 173 cm is good. 



For me personally 180+ cm, but that's probably just me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will give you those ones too if you like sci fi



yea i rly like sci fi, dem thats alot of movies tho gotta catch up on lol



Nataly said:


> What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?



idk like 5'5 to 5'9ish maybe?

every1 has his own pref i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk like 5'5 to 5'9ish maybe?
> 
> every1 has his own pref i guess



Go away with your foot - inch shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Red just crossed  the line.

*Link Removed*


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Only Flame. But to him I can do that. He signed a contract.


Devil's advocate? 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think 173 cm is good.
> 
> 
> 
> For me personally 180+ cm, but that's probably just me.


You are almost 2 meters, so that makes a lot of sense


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go away with your foot - inch shit.



i was a pure metric system user long time ago

but ever since I got to US 8 years ago I got corrupted mang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You are almost 2 meters


I am 202 cm 


But yeah. I don't like hunching over too often and too much.


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?


What do you mean?  I prefer tall girls but it is  not really something I really care about


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?


If the girl is really hot and cool then six foot four.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am 202 cm
> 
> 
> But yeah. I don't like hunching over too often and too much.


It's a lot more difficult for you to find a girl that tall then for me to find one slightly shorter then me , and if a girl is 180 it pretty much above avaatage already, you can find girl that tall as volleyball players or basketball


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go away with your foot - inch shit.


It was hard to re-adjust to this system in US, I still like using Metric system, it makes more sense technically. I don't mind using miles on the road and Fahrenheit for the temperature. 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Red just crossed  the line.
> 
> *Link Removed*


Fresh victim for the spite list, there he goes, all added and waiting the destiny  It was good knowing him


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's a lot more difficult for you to find a girl that tall then for me to find one slightly shorter then me , and if a girl is 180 it pretty much above avaatage already, you can find girl that tall as volleyball players or basketball


Yeah. That's why I said 180+. Of course I won't say no to shorter girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Devil's advocate?



We have an agreement. He makes mi sendwiches and does laundry and stuff. And I bully him because that's his kink.



Go D. Usopp said:


> i was a pure metric system user long time ag
> 
> but ever since I got to US 8 years ago I got corrupted mang



Damn. You need to get uncorrupted.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

You guys need to look for tall models


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We have an agreement. He makes mi sendwiches and does laundry and stuff. And I bully him because that's his kink.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. You need to get uncorrupted.


Sounds like a housewife


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 6, 2020)

Alibaba passing through

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

im like 5'8 in feets

didnt realise that translates to 172 cm lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Sounds like a housewife





@Gianfi what do you say?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2020)

foot inch measurement is easier to understand and compare with


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Gianfi what do you say?


I hope Flame makes good sandwiches


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> foot inch measurement is easier to understand and compare with



i can't belive im saying this but i agree

u have no idea how much i was a hater of the feet inches and miles and all tho lol

dem US system rly took control of me


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> foot inch measurement is easier to understand and compare with


Really? How come? So how is 184cm,  6.1?6.2?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> foot inch measurement is easier to understand and compare with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What will be the ultimate height for a girl based on your guys' opinion?


I can not tell you that. Seen so many different heights that I agree with.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Agree.  With you I mean. It's a hassle calculating 30,5 times x and then inches as well. And you can just write 190 cm instead of 6'3'' ffs. *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

There is an emote for easier use btw


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Dev *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I hope Flame makes good sandwiches



Nah. But I still let him.. He has to start from something



Go D. Usopp said:


> i can't belive im saying this but i agree
> 
> u have no idea how much i was a hater of the feet inches and miles and all tho lol
> 
> dem US system rly took control of me



How so? I mean 1 inch is 2.54 cm, right? So it can't be accurate. :/


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There is an emote for easier use btw



It needed to be bigger to emphasize my shock.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It needed to be bigger to emphasize my shock.


*That's what she said *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. But I still let him.. He has to start from something
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I mean 1 inch is 2.54 cm, right? So it can't be accurate. :/


Maybe he gets overly … distracted from those breasts of Fubuki 
Just a wild guess, you know


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It needed to be bigger to emphasize my shock.


I was going to say, emote doesn't show the full extra effect of it  so you are good there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That's what she said *



Never. 
Lew D. Lamperouge



Nataly said:


> Maybe he gets overly … distracted from those breasts of Fubuki
> Just a wild guess, you know



Nah. He has his bae Glen.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lew D. Lamperouge


*I am not lewd though. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not lewd though. *



You're the lewdest poster I ever met.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're the lewdest poster I ever met.





*No u. *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2020)

Lewdddddddddd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Now I know why I lost. @DeVision repped me and told me my roll was good. Should  have known that was the end of it. I could have rolled a 500 and @charles101 would have rolled 501 somehow.  *

**


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Red just crossed  the line.
> 
> *Link Removed*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. But I still let him.. He has to start from something
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I mean 1 inch is 2.54 cm, right? So it can't be accurate. :/



its just easier numbers lol, saying 5,9 is much easier than 178.6 or sm sht cm

ofc converting stuff in metric is way easier

cm is also more accurate i guess


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 6, 2020)

hey @everyone

if @Flame does show up by tom then this will be the bracket of Knockout Stage, hosted via Callonge!

an 8 player double eliminations!!

@Fel1x @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @DeVision @Redline @Lurker


----------



## MO (Jun 6, 2020)

@Soca i just discovered this. Great song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Now I know why I lost. @DeVision repped me and told me my roll was good. Should  have known that was the end of it. I could have rolled a 500 and @charles101 would have rolled 501 somehow.  *
> 
> **



You will never again get a rep from me. You secondary male reproductive system. 
reaD the letters wrItten in Capital to Know what i meant.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Sounds like a housewife


He is a housewife, the ultimate Milfy Housewife


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @everyone
> 
> if @Flame does show up by tom then this will be the bracket of Knockout Stage, hosted via Callonge!
> 
> ...


Where are am I, Joe?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Where are am I, Joe?



if flame beats me or lurker and u beat him u will do a tie breaker for 2nd place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @everyone
> 
> if @Flame does show up by tom then this will be the bracket of Knockout Stage, hosted via Callonge!
> 
> ...


I can roll for Flame if u want


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> as the saying goes
> In 1vs1dice throwing always bet on Nana winning


Nah the saying is in a 1v1 dice throwing never bet on @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Nah the saying is in a 1v1 dice throwing never bet on @DeVision



Watch me win this tournament. I was just playing possum. I'm a dice master.

Got a new ava in that name.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Watch me win this tournament. I was just playing possum. I'm a dice master.
> 
> Got a new ava in that name.


Just According to Keikaku


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Looking at the poll.. People voting Nana, Flame and Light should be embarressed.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Looking at the poll.. People voting Nana, Flame and Light should be embarressed.


Lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You will never again get a rep from me. You secondary male reproductive system.
> reaD the letters wrItten in Capital to Know what i meant.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You will never again get a rep from me. You secondary male reproductive system.
> reaD the letters wrItten in Capital to Know what i meant.


YYDICK


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> YYDICK



you's an ASS.

read in capitals


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> you's an ASS.
> 
> read in capitals


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 7, 2020)

I came here to win this tournament


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I can roll for Flame if u want


You are now probably wondering where this was at yesterday.:burr


Fel1x said:


> I came here to win this tournament


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are now probably wondering where this was at yesterday.:burr



If I won against Fel1x yesterday. I'd get ratatouille for dinner.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Then you get no replies for couple of days, so you gotta send this


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @everyone
> 
> if @Flame does show up by tom then this will be the bracket of Knockout Stage, hosted via Callonge!
> 
> ...


By tomorrow?  You should go ahead and that's it, you already gave him lots of time to show up... otherwise everyone can wait two days to show up for rolling, also it's easier for us to win if flame isn't playing ... eheheh


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca i just discovered this. Great song.


I gotta make a playlist of some stuff for you a lil later 


The risky  dm

_"hey, what's up?" 

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> I gotta make a playlist of some stuff for you a lil later
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teach us how you do it? Never knew how to type something to someone I don't know..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If I won against Fel1x yesterday. I'd get ratatouille for dinner.



But you lost......twice.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But you lost......twice.



I thought I was going to your side of the bracket if I lose..


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But you lost......twice.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Sounds about right...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I thought I was going to your side of the bracket if I lose..



Sure you did.....sure you did.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sure you did.....sure you did.



Effin pervert. XD


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

I wont see cabbages the same way ever...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey Mariko, you okay? Didn't see you in a while.
First @T.D.A disappears for a time, now you..


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Red just crossed  the line.
> 
> *Link Removed*


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey Mariko, you okay? Didn't see you in a while.
> First @T.D.A disappears for a time, now you..



Nope, still here... I just post less in the convo these times.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I wont see cabbages the same way ever...


Imagine the same field overnight with a slightly fog.   Lol


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Imagine the same field overnight with a slightly fog.   Lol



I prefer not to, thanks.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I prefer not to, thanks.


Here something to cheer you up...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Man I must have been really distracted yesterday 


Happy Belated Birthday @Magentabeard !!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

We need moaaaaar emotes


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

This is mine, you can't have it.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here something to cheer you up...



What's that, manoushe?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame is here. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> This is mine, you can't have it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What's that, manoushe?


Lol... true that looks kinda gaysh movement


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


>



My favourite YouTube channel. 

I haven't seen the Alexander series but I watched the Napolean series, First Crusade, and Suez Canal Crisis. He released a new Napolean video a few days ago btw.

Best history channel I've ever seen.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

I need to spead reps... 

I'm really a bad reper.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I need to spead reps...
> 
> I'm really a bad reper.


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey guys. I saw like 20+ tag alerts and I guess I owe you an apology for being away. Had problems with my internet again and the IT guy could only come today (saturdays are like holidays here) so I went on a vacation away with friends on the weekend and I totally forgot I signed up for this game...

@Go D. Usopp and @everyone sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hey guys. I saw like 20+ tag alerts and I guess I owe you an apology for being away. Had problems with my internet again and the IT guy could only come today (saturdays are like holidays here) so I went on a vacation away with friends on the weekend and I totally forgot I signed up for this game...
> 
> @Go D. Usopp and @everyone sorry



Do 3 posts with 5 100 sided dices.
So we can get it over with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hey guys. I saw like 20+ tag alerts and I guess I owe you an apology for being away. Had problems with my internet again and the IT guy could only come today (saturdays are like holidays here) so I went on a vacation away with friends on the weekend and I totally forgot I signed up for this game...
> 
> @Go D. Usopp and @everyone sorry


Apology not accepted.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hey guys. I saw like 20+ tag alerts and I guess I owe you an apology for being away. Had problems with my internet again and the IT guy could only come today (saturdays are like holidays here) so I went on a vacation away with friends on the weekend and I totally forgot I signed up for this game...
> 
> @Go D. Usopp and @everyone sorry


Good.. too bad for us, now you may as well roll for the win, if you still have the right touch! Xd
You gotta roll 3 time
Each time a 5 dices face 100 so we can move on, Catch you later.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hey guys. I saw like 20+ tag alerts and I guess I owe you an apology for being away. Had problems with my internet again and the IT guy could only come today (saturdays are like holidays here) so I went on a vacation away with friends on the weekend and I totally forgot I signed up for this game...
> 
> @Go D. Usopp and @everyone sorry



Watch OL: Assemble Episode 3 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame -- Flame rolls matches 7, 15, 21 (Jun 7, 2020)

aight then here i go :spookyoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> Wait you were waiting on me? wow now I feel even more like a dick
> 
> Damn impressive af. Yeah my internet has been complete shit the past couple of months so I may have complained a lot here lol. Been looking for a new internet service provider for quite a while now..


It is  a matter of price or place? You should ask around or double check on line which provider has a good field around , your area, unless you want a fibre but you don't have it there yet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> aight then here i go :spookyoni



@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

I legit forgot how to roll dice for a sec there and completely messed it up  



T.D.A said:


> Watch OL: Assemble Episode 3 lol


Nice another one? watching it now


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> aight then here i go :spookyoni


@Go D. Usopp  ...you got this!


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> It will s a matter of price or place? You should ask around or double check on line which provider has a good field around , your area, unless you want a fibre bit you don't have it there yet


It's a matter of place. My city has been renovating old buildings so the whole street is under construction work right now. Unfortunately it causes internet problems as well


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> aight then here i go :spookyoni



7. Go D. Usopp vs Flame (Usopp 249)
15. Lurker vs Flame (Lurker 138)
21. Gianfi vs Flame (gianfi 325)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's a matter of place. My city has been renovating old buildings so the whole street is under construction work right now. Unfortunately it causes internet problems as well


I see ,then they will most def place fibre internet all over when it's all done


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 7. Go D. Usopp vs Flame (Usopp 249)
> 15. Lurker vs Flame (Lurker 138)
> 21. Gianfi vs Flame (gianfi 325)


@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Lurker



Damn.. You made it a tie.

Go D. 9 points
you, Lurker and Gianfi 3 points.

You will roll again against those two.. But wait for @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Bye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Who's who did this giogio poll already?

I want names!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who's who did this giogio poll already?
> 
> I want names!


I think I'll need to make the new convo thread..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Who's who* did this giogio poll already?
> 
> I want names!



You just said one.


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. You made it a tie.
> 
> Go D. 9 points
> you, Lurker and Gianfi 3 points.
> ...


So you get 3 points for a win? who's winning currently, Usopp?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> So you get 3 points for a win? who's winning currently, Usopp?



2 from each group go through to a knock out stage.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 2 from each group go through to a knock out stage.



@Flame could mess up the seeding and you can get your wish of going to the loser's bracket by going against me..


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> So you get 3 points for a win? who's winning currently, Usopp?


No, it's a tournament  FIFA stile, Points are just used to get past next stage


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Flame could mess up the seeding and you can get your wish of going to the loser's bracket by going against me..



Nah. Go D. is first in that group. Flame could only take over Lurkers place.


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Oda checking One Piece Wiki


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Go D. is first in that group. Flame could only take over Lurkers place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Inb4 you get rekt. XD


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Oda checking One Piece Wiki


really? or is it fake meme?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 you get rekt. XD


Nothing good good in beating me right now boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nothing good good in beating me right now boy.



Knock you back into just being a obd lurker.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Knock you back into just being a obd lurker.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Knock you back into just being a obd lurker.


Ok Superman...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



We good good? XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We good good? XD


We always are Dev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 




















welcome bk


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 




















welcome bk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anounce the next round. I have to work tomorrow. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

ok now group 3 has 3 way tiebreaker lmao

@Lurker @Flame @Gianfi u have to go vs each others again to determine 2nd seed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Also looks like with Flame's rolls @Go D. Usopp joins @Alibaba Saluja and myself as a dominator.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok now group 3 has 3 way tiebreaker lmao
> 
> @Lurker @Flame @Gianfi u have to go vs each others again to determine 2nd seed


No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Teach us how you do it? Never knew how to type something to someone I don't know..


I already did. Introducing yourself is usually the most riskiest thing you can ask because you don't know how they'd reciprocate. 

They'd either be like hey  or ew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix -- Final Group Standings (Jun 7, 2020)

*Group 1:*
1. Fel1x - 6
2. DeVision - 6
3. Silver - 3
3. Girafarig - 3

*Group 2:*
1. Alibaba Saluja - 9
2. Redline - 6
3. Charles101 - 3
4. Light D Lamperouge - 0

*Group 3:*
1. Go D. Usopp - 9
2. Lurker - 3
2. Gianfi - 3
2. Flame - 3

*Group 4:*
1. Mickey Mouse - 9
2. January - 6
3. Nataly - 3
4. Nana - 0


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

u know guys normally every1 plays against the ppl on their group twice, but to make it shorter we had it be once here xd

for next tourny its gna be more official stuff I hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No


scared?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> I already did. Introducing yourself is usually the most riskiest thing you can ask because you don't know how they'd reciprocate.
> 
> They'd either be like hey  or ew



I'm gonna go install tinder right now.
I'll do a research.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

also @Felix @DeVision @Mickey Mouse I used a pseudo random seeder for the knockout stage thats y the matches doesnt make sense, I guess I shud redo it with the actual seeds so first of one group is matched vs 2nd of other group. group 1-4, and group 2-3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna go install tinder right now.
> I'll do a research.



whats with this avi

what religion is that


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna go install tinder right now.
> I'll do a research.


lol I've been wanting to do that too. I tried signing up to this badoo app which is kinda like tinder but you gotta pay for fucking everything


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> scared?


Probably...let's just say he retreats


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> also @Felix @DeVision @Mickey Mouse I used a pseudo random seeder for the knockout stage thats y the matches doesnt make sense, I guess I shud redo it with the actual seeds so first of one group is matched vs 2nd of other group. group 1-4, and group 2-3



But be careful to make people from the same group on opposite sides.
You can't fight against Flame/Lurker/Gianfi in the semifinals. They should wait for you in the finals (if they win ofc).



Go D. Usopp said:


> whats with this avi
> 
> what religion is that



This is RNGesus.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> lol I've been wanting to do that too. I tried signing up to this badoo app which is kinda like tinder but you gotta pay for fucking everything



Damnit.. I should've thought of it while corona was active.. I bet people were online 24/7. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> lol I've been wanting to do that too. I tried signing up to this badoo app which is kinda like tinder but you gotta pay for fucking everything


Lol .I think tinder works better and it's free even thou I hate those type of apps ,on tinder you are basically spending hours swapping images and send likes  lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> But be careful to make people from the same group on opposite sides.
> You can't fight against Flame/Lurker/Gianfi in the semifinals. They should wait for you in the finals (if they win ofc).
> 
> 
> ...



normally its group 1 vs group 4 and group 2 vs 3, first vs 2nd of each

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> scared?


No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

just roll already fodders


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just roll already fodders


Flame first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> normally its group 1 vs group 4 and group 2 vs 3, first vs 2nd of each



A1 - B2
C1 - D2

B1 - A2
D1 - C2

It's exchangeable like you said.
Just make it that you have A,B,C,D on one side, and A,B,C,D on the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damnit.. I should've thought of it while corona was active.. I bet people were online 24/7. XD


Shit they probably still are. Go try it out lol


----------



## Flame -- Flame group 3 tiebreaker (Jun 7, 2020)

rolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

smh if gianfi doesnt win this one


----------



## Lurko -- Lurker group 3 tiebreaker (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> rolling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

When do we get DeV vs Redline dice roll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> A1 - B2
> C1 - D2
> 
> B1 - A2
> ...



I believe its 
A1 - D2
C1 - B2

B1 - C2
D1 - A2

I'm just gna feed it the seeds and have it organize it lol, but u r right ABCD shud be on each bracket



T.D.A said:


> When do we get DeV vs Redline dice roll?



probably semi final if not final, but there is a loser bracket so they might meet there 



Flame said:


> smh if gianfi doesnt win this one





Lurker said:


>



that's the lurker I know lmaoo

now inb4 gianfi loses that one lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> scared?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shit they probably still are. Go try it out lol



I will. But on wednesday. From then on I'm free for 4 days. XD


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> really? or is it fake meme?


Chapter got released today, so it's probably legit.

Oda has even said earlier in sbs/interview that he used to check online for names of some characters and other details.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Oda checking One Piece Wiki


What if Oda goes to the OL to make his tier lists


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What if Oda goes to the OL to make his tier lists



Would explain the Mihawk is on Shanks' level.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What if Oda goes to the OL to make his tier lists



if thats the case then Zoro would be one shotting Kaido already


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> really? or is it fake meme?



real, i made a thread about


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I believe its
> A1 - D2
> C1 - B2
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Is it over? Where's @Gianfi ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Chapter got released today, so it's probably legit.
> 
> Oda has even said earlier in sbs/interview that he used to check online for names of some characters and other details.



what chapter r u talking about?

the next one? already?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Me vs @OG sama 

Let's fix shit here and now like true men boy. 

Dices don't lie. 

Let's them tell them truth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what chapter r u talking about?
> 
> the next one? already?


Nope, Viz version.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me vs @OG sama
> 
> Let's fix shit here and now like true men boy.
> 
> ...



What is the beef?

I need to know, so I can pick sides.


----------



## Gianfi -- gianfi group 3 tiebreaker 1/2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Let’s goooo @Go D. Usopp  this one for flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Nope, Viz version.



only tryhards wait for vis version 

do u not enjoy this quality trans???


----------



## Gianfi -- gianfi group 3 tiebreaker 2/2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Do I have to roll a second time like flame did? this one for lurker @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When do we get DeV vs Redline dice roll?


It's gonna be like the deer Hunter scene ! Edit this XD


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Uooooooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Do I have to roll a second time like flame did?



100 face die 5 times,

twice and mention which is vs flame and vs lurker


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> only tryhards wait for vis version
> 
> do u not enjoy this quality trans???



Do you have the version where Akainu is talking to the gorosei?
When the one said his face is worth less than nothing? XD


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What is the beef?
> 
> I need to know, so I can pick sides.



A real man doesn't speacc. He dices.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> A real man doesn't speacc. He dices.



Okay. Let the die speacc.
1. mari
2. og


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Let the die speacc.
> 1. mari
> 2. og


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

If you protecc Luffy, I'm always on your side.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me vs @OG sama
> 
> Let's fix shit here and now like true men boy.
> 
> ...



why didn't u join the tourney lol, you have potential in u 



DeVision said:


> Do you have the version where Akainu is talking to the gorosei?
> When the one said his face is worth less than nothing? XD



I remember that one but don't have it saved


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 100 face die 5 times,
> 
> twice and mention which is vs flame and vs lurker


Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I remember that one but don't have it saved



Damnit.. That one was gold. Can be used over and over again.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lol..Nami riding usoop and thinking lluffy wouldn't mind ride zoro, amazing pic!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Do I have to roll a second time like flame did?



roll a 2nd time, also specify is this vs lurker or flame xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why didn't u join the tourney lol, you have potential in u
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that one but don't have it saved


I did tag her but she wasn't available apparently..too bad


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why didn't u join the tourney lol, you have potential in u
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that one but don't have it saved



I'm known as Black Maria in the red district, for my dices skills.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> roll a 2nd time, also specify is this vs lurker or flame xd


Make him roll again like you did with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm known as Black Maria in the red district, for my dices skills.



this wuda been a perfect opportunity to compete against these world class dicethrowers 


Lurker said:


> Make him roll again like you did with me.



@Gianfi 100 face die 5 times

twice in one or 2 posts but make sure u specify what r u throwing the die for, vs lurker or vs flame gogogogo

like how flame and lurker did it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me vs @OG sama
> 
> Let's fix shit here and now like true men boy.
> 
> ...



Loooool what is this? I’m still new so I don’t know what this is or even how to play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm known as Black Maria in the red district, for my dices skills.


I bet Big mom.is wearing one of your sexy kimono now


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this wuda been a perfect opportunity to compete against these world class dicethrowers
> 
> 
> @Gianfi 100 face die 5 times
> ...


KILL FLAME!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Loooool what is this? I’m still new so I don’t know what this is or even how to play



this is a dice tournament of power, renowned dicethrowers from all over the world gather to compete amongst them and the winner is the OL's Strongest Dicethrower, the OL Dice King!!!!

do u know how to throw a dice btw?


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Loooool what is this? I’m still new so I don’t know what this is or even how to play


It all started around page 30 ... XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

I think he is referring to the challenge vs Mariko not the entire tourny lol


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this is a dice tournament of power, renowned dicethrowers from all over the world gather to compete amongst them and the winner is the OL's Strongest Dicethrower, the OL Dice King!!!!
> 
> do u know how to throw a dice btw?



Oooh I want to be the Dice King, the most freest dice player of all the seas!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

@DeVision 

im searching for it for my own collection too lmao

i'm sure it was shitpanda translation, the same one with maynard and the one that made bobbins bounty 150mil 

they definitely fixed it now but i'm sure its still lurking somewhere lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @DeVision
> 
> im searching for it for my own collection too lmao
> 
> ...



Yeah it was.. Damn. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Oooh I want to be the Dice King, the most freest dice player of all the seas!!!



after u do any post, u can click on the more option arrow on the bottom right of your post and chose to throw a die. Try throwing a 100 face die 5 times and see if u can beat Mariko's roll


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

@Mariko kun if you get in my way as Dice King, I won’t hesitate to blow you away!!


It has begun!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Wait @OG sama is a newbie,

has he been rookied yet?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> @Mariko kun if you get in my way as Dice King, I won’t hesitate to blow you away!!



5 threws (throws?) twice boy


----------



## DeVision (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Wait @OG sama is a newbie,
> 
> has he been rookied yet?



Nope. I think it has to be done.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

@OG sama are you younger than 18. beware nsfw


----------



## Irene (Jun 7, 2020)

Is the game done or not ?


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @OG sama are you younger than 18. beware nsfw



Nah I am 21.


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Have I became Dice King yet?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Nah I am 21.



favourite OP char?


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> favourite OP char?



Ace.... Shanks...?? One of them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Ace.... Shanks...?? One of them...



favourite NF girl/guy?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> favourite NF girl/guy?


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


lurk


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Is the game done or not ?


didn't even start knockout stage xd, next time gna make it official on its own thread and have double elim group stage with 32 players and all, can't wait for it 



T.D.A said:


> favourite NF girl/guy?


he barely joined like a month ago


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> favourite NF girl/guy?



As a guest... Marcelle aka @Soca favorite guy...
though I have not talked to him yet... Forum girl?? , can’t tell whose guy or girl...is @Mariko Kun a girl by chance 

Mariko kun is my favorite NF poster of all time


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

@Gianfi rly rolled once and dipped huh


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Gianfi rly rolled once and dipped huh


DQ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> As a guest... Marcelle aka @Soca favorite guy...
> though I have not talked to him yet... Forum girl?? , can’t tell whose guy or girl...is @Mariko Kun a girl by chance
> 
> Mariko kun is my favorite NF poster of all time



ur lucky, when I joined soca closed one of my first threads

I can't remember how many of my threads he closed, there is a reason why OL is not bombarded with Usopp is > your fav threads


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> favourite OP char?





T.D.A said:


> favourite NF girl/guy?



lets ask better questions 

@OG sama 

Zoro legion or Sanji legion

Admiral stan or Yonkoset


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur lucky, when I joined soca closed my first thread
> 
> I can't remember how many of my threads he closed, there is a reason why OL is not bombarded with Usopp is > your fav threads



GOdoo Usoppuuu is > all


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Just watch and learn


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> he barely joined like a month ago



See one month was enough lol



OG sama said:


> As a guest... Marcelle aka @Soca favorite guy...
> though I have not talked to him yet... Forum girl?? , can’t tell whose guy or girl...is @Mariko Kun a girl by chance
> 
> Mariko kun is my favorite NF poster of all time


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lets ask better questions
> 
> @OG sama
> 
> ...




The plot thickens...

Im going to say both cause I like both characters I think both need to join forces and be great together 

Shanks is my fav character so Yonkoset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> GOdoo Usoppuuu is > all



I see u r a believer

welcome abroad





OG sama said:


> The plot thickens...
> 
> Im going to say both cause I like both characters I think both need to join forces and be great together
> 
> Shanks is my fav character so Yonkoset



u will soon be corrupted and start to take a sanji vs zoro side. It happens to all who treads foot on the OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

This thing is taking toooooo long!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

whats wrong with group 3 man all bunch of afkers


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I see u r a believer
> 
> welcome abroad
> 
> [LINKHL]588549[/LINKHL]



Indeed


Go D. Usopp said:


> I see u r a believer
> 
> welcome abroad
> 
> ...



Maybe or maybe not... but I am going to enjoy the ride....


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> Maybe or maybe not... but I am going to enjoy the ride....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats wrong with group 3 man all bunch of afkers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I believe its
> A1 - D2
> C1 - B2
> 
> ...


Soooo...are we gonna start second round or not tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Waiting for group 3 members to finish yesterday's match


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Waiting for group 3 members to finish yesterday's match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Waiting for group 3 members to finish yesterday's match


I see...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lol dedicated to ..


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see...


Yeah, time to roam around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

OG sama said:


> Loooool what is this? I’m still new so I don’t know what this is or even how to play


Named OG.....but you are new.




Go D. Usopp said:


> lets ask better questions
> 
> @OG sama
> 
> ...



Sanji......legion?


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Yeah, time to roam around


Lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> didn't even start knockout stage xd, next time gna make it official on its own thread and have double elim group stage with 32 players and all, can't wait for it
> 
> 
> he barely joined like a month ago



Yea cuz like everytime I open this convo all I see is talk about the game and throwing it would be turn off for ppl who ain't in it to talk here


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


You should be declared as the winner from group 3, just for sticking around for the rolls.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Named OG.....but you are new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more an army of a kingdom judging last episode... XD


----------



## Sloan (Jun 7, 2020)

I can post whatever I want here?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I can post whatever I want here?


Yes, but not nsfw images...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Dev wants the money! He wants the money! Lmaooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Dev wants the money! He want the money! Lmaooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp @Nana is only saying this because it does not involve her. She is such a diva.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Nana is only saying this because it does not involve her. She is such a diva.


I agree ..that's what we call a wannabe primadonna!


----------



## Sloan (Jun 7, 2020)

How come Kizaru always seems like he's intoxicated?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he's a _High Ranking _Officer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Sloan said:


> How come Kizaru always seems like he's intoxicated?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What's the best thing about Switzerland?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know but the flag is a big plus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yea cuz like everytime I open this convo all I see is talk about the game and throwing it would be turn off for ppl who ain't in it to talk here



its because group 3 is delaying it by so much 

but yea I agree we should definitely have a separate thread. This was just a trial xd



Sloan said:


> How come Kizaru always seems like he's intoxicated?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

literally group 3 delayed us since the start cuz there was no last member so I had to fill in, then @Flame  afked for the first day and now @Gianfi  lmao

even lurker troll threw the first day then afked, but atleast he redeemed himself now

maybe we should just announce @Lurker the 2nd seed of group 3 already lol.

get me outta this group already man


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Why scientists don't trust atoms?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 becouse they make up everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)

_*OK. I am here now. Rolling. 
*_


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> literally group 3 delayed us since the start cuz there was no last member so I had to fill in, then @Flame  afked for the first day and now @Gianfi  lmao
> 
> even lurker troll threw the first day then afked, but atleast he redeemed himself now
> 
> ...


Yes do it! let lurker go through he has my blessings


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*OK. I am here now. Rolling. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Jesus, this convo is going fast 

Glad you guys are so active


----------



## Oreki (Jun 7, 2020)

We have 70 pages already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)

*WTF was that first roll? 









DEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111!!!!!!!!1

*


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*OK. I am here now. Rolling. *_


Here's light after his utter defeat in the tournament


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes do it! let lurker go through he has my blessings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Jesus, this convo is going fast
> 
> Glad you guys are so active



OJ kids are thirsty. They prefer quantity over quality. 

Our standards are obsolete. 

The new gen is here and want the power. And by the end, they will rule this place. 

We must accept it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> OJ kids are thirsty. They prefer quantity over quality.
> 
> Our standards are obsolete.
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lmaooo lurk you are terrible...
I am dying


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Dude has some Kizaru vibes, I dunno why...


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Carrot , cucumber or banana ! You choose lmaoooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dude has some Kizaru vibes, I dunno why...


I am digging the glasses. They probably don't make sense since his power is regen, but it looks cool imo.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am digging the glasses. They probably don't make sense since his power is regen, but it looks cool imo.



he wants to look like a genuine doctor lol


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> literally group 3 delayed us since the start cuz there was no last member so I had to fill in, then @Flame  afked for the first day and now @Gianfi  lmao
> 
> even lurker troll threw the first day then afked, but atleast he redeemed himself now
> 
> ...


I already lost twice, i didn't specify who though. I'm gonna say it now: first one for Flame, second one for Lurker


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp let me tag you


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I already lost twice, i didn't specify who though. I'm gonna say it now: first one for Flame, second one for Lurker



no ur not out yet, u r in a tiebreaker cuz flame beat lurker 

u, flame and lurker are now 3 points, u need to roll to see who advances.

roll twice in one post and specify which is for which


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Carrot , cucumber or banana ! You choose lmaoooo



Carrot! Definitively!


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no ur not out yet, u r in a tiebreaker cuz flame beat lurker
> 
> u, flame and lurker are now 3 points, u need to roll to see who advances.
> 
> roll twice in one post and specify which is for which


Yeah sorry, I meant I "rolled" twice, dunno why i said lost. Aniway I just tagged you in my rolls


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Go D. Usopp let me tag you


Sbirigati gianfi Che ha Sto' giro sei tu Che hai bloccato Tutto ahahah , dai Forza su o la va o la spacca! Spero Che passi...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Yeah sorry, I meant I "rolled" twice, dunno why i said lost. Aniway I just tagged you in my rolls



when did u roll for tiebreaker?

i dont see the tag xd

i rememebr u rolled earlier once


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Sbirigati gianfi Che ha Sto' giro sei tu Che hai bloccato Tutto ahahah , dai Forza su o la va o la spacca! Spero Che passi...


Ma ho già rollato lol


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Let’s goooo @Go D. Usopp  this one for flame





Gianfi said:


> Do I have to roll a second time like flame did? this one for lurker @Go D. Usopp


Here and here


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Ma ho già rollato lol


Che? Un cannone? Io Me ne faccio Uno Adesso ! Lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No.


Yes.. it's just all part of the evolution


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Here and here



never saw the 2nd roll happen lmao, was supposed to be 2 in one post like this

edit: geez I am a fken beast arent I oof


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no ur not out yet, u r in a tiebreaker cuz flame beat lurker
> 
> u, flame and lurker are now 3 points, u need to roll to see who advances.
> 
> roll twice in one post and specify which is for which


I beat Flame...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I beat Flame...



yes on the tiebreaker not the group matches lol

so do we count gianfi's double posts rolls

or have him roll again in a single post?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yes on the tiebreaker not the group matches lol


Wtf are you talking about? I beat him twice today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wtf are you talking about? I beat him twice today.



u threw one for him one for gianfi, u beat him on tiebreaker i'm gna show it now


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

*group 3 tiebreaker
*
flame vs lurker = 267 vs 330

flame vs gianfi = 119 vs 224

lurker vs gianfi = 176 vs 340

flame = + 0 points
gianfi = + 2 points
lurker = +1 point

@Gianfi is therefore the 2nd seed of group 3


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u threw one for him one for gianfi, u beat him on tiebreaker i'm gna show it now


I threw against Gianfi before. Not today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *group 3 tiebreaker
> *
> flame vs lurker = 267 vs 330
> 
> ...


The 176 was supposed to go to Flame as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I threw against Gianfi before. Not today....



before was ur group matches, today was the tiebreaker

your post earlier had 2 throws, first for flame 2nd for gianfi xd

I even mentioned inb4 gianfi loses to that 176 lol

you can check threadmarks if you confused lmao


----------



## Irene (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Nana is only saying this because it does not involve her. She is such a diva.


I know this is joke but my post was legit and didn't have bad intentions behind it 
Nor it is about me only 

Hope ppl don't get wrong idea


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *group 3 tiebreaker
> *
> flame vs lurker = 267 vs 330
> 
> ...


Lurk right now!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> before was ur group matches, today was the tiebreaker
> 
> your post earlier had 2 throws, first for flame 2nd for gianfi xd
> 
> ...


Alright fuck this confusing shit. You should have done one on one and winner goes on. I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I know this is joke but my post was legit and didn't have bad intentions behind it
> Nor it is about me only
> 
> Hope ppl don't get wrong idea


No worries your user name is not mine!


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *group 3 tiebreaker
> *
> flame vs lurker = 267 vs 330
> 
> ...


yeeeeeee let's goooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

seems a bit of confusion on this tiebreaker, 

garp-san its your group 3 family causing trouble again


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Nana is only saying this because it does not involve her. She is such a diva.



someone explain this drama to me


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> OJ kids are thirsty. They prefer quantity over quality.
> 
> Our standards are obsolete.
> 
> ...



We are relics of a bygone era, but old gen>new gen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Alright fuck this confusing shit. You should have done one on one and winner goes on. I'm out.



it was 1 on 1 xd

tell u wat, try to beat gianfi's 340 dice roll

gogo roll 100f die 5 times


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Love


Gianfi said:


> yeeeeeee let's goooo


You had to roll again btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it was 1 on 1 xd
> 
> tell u wat, try to beat gianfi's 340 dice roll
> 
> gogo roll 100f die 5 times


This is a one on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Love
> 
> You had to roll again btw.



he rolled twice check threadhmarks xd

try to beat is 340 tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I know this is joke but my post was legit and didn't have bad intentions behind it
> Nor it is about me only
> 
> Hope ppl don't get wrong idea





T.D.A said:


> someone explain this drama to me


No drama. She just suggested move rest of game to a topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Alright fuck this confusing shit. You should have done one on one and winner goes on. I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse @Nana 

should we go ahead and move knockout stage to a thread instead?

that way more ppl can see it and join next time if ppl like this kind of tournaments?

btw im gna make it 100 face die 12 time to allow for more skill throws

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Just don't want to play this shit forever!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Too much confusion, let's settle this the old way

Who should go forward?

1.flame
2.lurker
3.gianfi


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> We are relics of a bygone era, but old gen>new gen



Let's create our tea-room section where we wisedom shits.

Brats will eventually come to get advises.

And we'll be like:


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Too much confusion, let's settle this the old way
> 
> Who should go forward?
> 
> ...


Flame won't show up



This will go on forever


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Nana
> 
> should we go ahead and move knockout stage to a thread instead?
> 
> ...


We are almost there , you did 30 you might as well do 31!
Anyway if  the majority want to move this out of the convo, just ask some mod, if not we should have even started it here, but it's a funny messey way if you ask me! Also everyone can see it even if they are out, which is good , so can still participate and root for one or another...if you can manage, as it seems to me, let's just move on to the next round , it's shorter, quicker, and the less remain the quicker it get my bet is that within page 100 we got this done! Lol
Anyway you choose , it's your judgement, I don't see any issue otherwise mods would have already told you to move this out of the convo , isn't it!?


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Too much confusion, let's settle this the old way
> 
> Who should go forward?
> 
> ...


How about you summ it up all they score and came up with the winner !?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Flame won't show up
> 
> 
> 
> This will go on forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> We are relics of a bygone era, but old gen>new gen


You mean like Naruto> Boruto? Xd

Indeed and I am an old gen too, just from another forum lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> You mean like Naruto> Boruto? Xd
> 
> Indeed and I am an old gen too, just from another forum lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Let's create our tea-room section where we wisedom shits.
> 
> Brats will eventually come to get advises.
> 
> And we'll be like:



Let's do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> You mean like Naruto> Boruto? Xd
> 
> Indeed and I am an old gen too, just from another forum lol



Nah.

Do you know Vered?

Dragonus Nesha? 

Marcelle B.?


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

@Mariko you're basically Tsuru now while Nana is one of those younger Marines


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko you're basically Tsuru now while Nana is one of those younger Marines



Indeed.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Lol..that was meant for you...
Here another one ..maybe fits better


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko you're basically Tsuru now while Nana is one of those younger Marines


So who's nana?Tashigi? The long lost kuina? CPO secret agent?


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Indeed.



That's fine, I've been Garp for a very long time now anyway 





@Soca How's life Sengoku


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nah.
> 
> Do you know Vered?
> 
> ...


No I don't but before joinin oj back in time I was in an Italian forum for quite a while, then here I am just a noob or newbie whatever you wanna call it . XD


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> You mean like Naruto> Boruto? Xd
> 
> Indeed and I am an old gen too, just from another forum lol



You are a community fledgling


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> That's fine, I've been Garp for a very long time now anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Garp so it's all good for me!


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> No I don't but before joinin oj back in time I was in an Italian forum for quite a while, then here I am just a noob or newbie whatever you wanna call it . XD



You do know one of them though...


----------



## OG sama (Jun 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Clark Kent Marco... 

Wait until he takes those glasses off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..that was meant for you...
> Here another one ..maybe fits better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko you're basically Tsuru now while Nana is one of those younger Marines



More like Shakky pls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko you're basically Tsuru now while Nana is one of those younger Marines


Then what does that make @girafarig !?


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> That's fine, I've been Garp for a very long time now anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bah to that question

BAH!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then what does that make @girafarig !?


Imu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then what does that make @girafarig !?



Gled's gf?


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> bah to that question
> 
> BAH!



Grumpy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> More like Shakky pls.


Too bad I am Oden and not Reylight, Did you ever visited wano?
Hold on... maybe I can still change my avatar and Sig! Lmaooo


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gled's gf?





@girafarig


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jun 7, 2020)

The English language is very much overrated. It does not deserve the respect of proper grammar, spelling or punctuation.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> We are relics of a bygone era, but old gen>new gen



am I old or new gen lol, does any1 even remember my old name Don Usopp; I've only been active this year lol xdd



Mariko said:


> Let's create our tea-room section where we wisedom shits.
> 
> Brats will eventually come to get advises.
> 
> And we'll be like:



brats be like

m-mariko sama, how do I start a thread??



T.D.A said:


> @Mariko you're basically Tsuru now while Nana is one of those younger Marines



u would be kong lol

or chinjao


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Do you think Redline has ever gone without having a spelling mistake in one of his posts?


Difficult question TD ... eheheh. My guess is no


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> am I old or new gen lol, does any1 even remember my old name Don Usopp; I've only been active this year lol xdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You suffered with us through the entirety of Dressrosa


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You suffered with us through the entirety of Dressrosa



we survived eh


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The English language is very much overrated. It does not deserve the respect of proper grammar, spelling or punctuation.


Hell yeah who cares they barely have any ! Lol just kidding but french and Italian or German for instead they have a much more complex Gramma then English, not to mention most of English words cames from Latin , and Saxon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

hey @Soca now that ur here should we just go ahead and continue our tourny on a new thread?

this convo is looking peaceful we don't want to destroy it

@Redline, there gna be alot of matches cuz its Bo3 and there is loser brackets lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

@T.D.A


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

1500 posts in 3 days. 

Just... wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

Continuing like this we would finish this convo in 20 days


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Still 8 post left to it! , I thought we were closer ..lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

Gonna add some posts


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Continuing like this we would finish this convo in 20 days


How long does it normally last? Two or tree months? Xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gonna add some posts


We are getting there Alibaba! Few left


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> How long does it normally last? Two or tree months? Xd



Last one was 3 months I think


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last one was 3 months I think


There a space for a gif here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

Might as well reach post 1500


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

Full pic of my sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 7, 2020)

Done


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Might as well reach post 1500


I give you the honour to mark the 1500! Help yourself... XD
Lol you anticipate me..I thought I was going  for 99 and you get the other but it's ok you got it as well! Good work ... eheheh now I can go to sleep


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

i made this one earlier this year lol, works perfectly after that lmao


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i made this one earlier this year lol, works perfectly after that lmao


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Someone needs to make one for Big Mom pirates after Marco/King incident.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Someone needs to make one for Big Mom pirates after Marco/King incident.


I agree but not with that music lmaooo, you wanna kill me!?
This soundtrack would fit slightly better imo.ehehehe


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i made this one earlier this year lol, works perfectly after that lmao


These edits work best on gag moments like Luffy pulling everyone along with him or Zoro being thrown off south-bird.



Redline said:


> I agree but not with that music lmaooo, you wanna kill me!?


Dunno man, i love that music


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> These edits work best on gag moments like Luffy pulling everyone along with him or Zoro being thrown off south-bird.
> 
> 
> Dunno man, i love that music


I am sorry but...it's not my cup of tea...like some English would say lol


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am sorry but...it's not my cup of tea...like some English would say lol


What about this one?


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> What about this one?


Lol...you know for a comedy ones the one who posted is not good either to be honest but for this type of comedy video I have some ideas ..like this ones...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> What about this one?


Lol..
You know what , for a comedy ones the one I posted above is not good either imo, but I would go for something like this...
By the way January? Have you ever seen the movie black cat white cat?


----------



## January (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..
> You know what , for a comedy ones the one I posted above is not good either imo, but I would go for something like this...
> By the way January? Have you ever seen the movie black cat white cat?


Nah, never saw it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2020)

January said:


> Nah, never saw it.


It's really funny...
Kinda grotesque


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's really funny...
> Kinda grotesque


*This is a Serbian movie lmao. *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 7, 2020)

ok memes aside, we will do the knockout stage here instead of starting new thread but lets try to get it done within a day or 2.
@Fel1x @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @Redline @Gianfi @Mickey Mouse @January 

*Knockout Stage Rules:*
- This stage will be an 8 player, double elimination stage, meaning there will be winner and loser brackets.
- Each match is a best of 3 where players throw 100 face die 12 times, 3 sets each match.
- The first set of 12 dice will be used for round 1, the 2nd set for round 2, and the 3rd set for round 3.
- All 3 sets of 12, 100 face dice need to be in one post or it will not be counted.
- There will be loser bracket to allow people to flex their dice skills more
- The final match will be a best of 5, so 5 sets of 12, 100 face dice required in one post by both players on the finals.

*=>* to avoid prolonging the game, lets please try to have everyone present by about *3:00 PM CST


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


>


The last 2.


Go D. Usopp said:


> ok memes aside, we will do the knockout stage here instead of starting new thread but lets try to get it done within a day or 2.
> @Fel1x @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @Redline @Gianfi @Mickey Mouse @January
> 
> *Knockout Stage Rules:*
> ...



How am I the lower seed to that troglodyte, @DeVision ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The last 2.
> 
> 
> How am I the lower seed to that troglodyte, @DeVision ?



it put us both in the bottom for some reason lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *WTF was that first roll? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ended your career.


Omg. That's cursed af.



Mickey Mouse said:


> The last 2.
> 
> 
> How am I the lower seed to that troglodyte, @DeVision ?



Scared?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I ended your career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. I am going to send your ass to the loser's bracket.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then what does that make @girafarig !?


Dr Kureha


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok *memes* aside, we will do the knockout stage here instead of starting new thread but lets try to get it done within a day or 2.
> @Fel1x @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @Redline @Gianfi @Mickey Mouse @January
> 
> *Knockout Stage Rules:*
> ...



I'm watching you Usopp-san


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. I am going to send your ass to the loser's bracket.



Roll you perverted rat.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*Finally I can post some memes here. *
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Fel1x -- fel1x knockout stage match 1 (Jun 8, 2020)

wow, so much happened. @DeVision cheated into finals somehow, me having another opponent by now. what the hell happened guys?


anyway, I'll start
@January , Thunderclap Eight Trigrams!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January -- January knockout stage match 1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> anyway, I'll start
> @January , Thunderclap Eight Trigrams!


You're on mate!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Maybe i shouldn't have tried so hard..


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> wow, so much happened. @DeVision cheated into finals somehow, me having another opponent by now. what the hell happened guys?
> 
> 
> anyway, I'll start
> @January , Thunderclap Eight Trigrams!


@Fel1x , you need to throw 3 times

Also, you threw only 11 times


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Fel1x , you need to throw 3 times
> 
> Also, you threw only 11 times


831

you, monster


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> 831
> 
> you, monster


Didn't wanted to leave any chances for your 12th roll


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Didn't wanted to leave any chances for your 12th roll


I should have used Hybrid form for that battle
you are not oneshotted easily like Luffy or Oden


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 8, 2020)

The millenuim forums got taken down. I wonder if all those people that left the ol will come back


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I should have used Hybrid form for that battle
> you are not oneshotted easily like Luffy or Oden


Yeah, it was tough

Almost caught me off guard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Roll you perverted rat.



RAT?!?!?!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

post: 61719730, member: 158004"]RAT?!?!?!

[LINKHL]578072[/LINKHL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 8, 2020)

Isn't nature's natural state an endless void of nothingness? Life to begin with is an abomination brought about by too much time and bad luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

It is been a year since I joined NF 

 

How time flies


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Isn't nature's natural state an endless void of nothingness? Life to begin with is an abomination brought about by too much time and bad luck.



Imo:

Nature as we define it is all "beings" that vibrate in the 1D and 2D like animals, plants, rocks and whatnot (levels of counsciouness). The natural state of the Universe is progression/change/evolution, into something we don't know (unknown to us humans). What was before may never come to be again.

As we're only capable of hearing certain sound frequencies and colors in a certain spectrum, same is true about our devices to "see"/measure things. The Universe most definitely has components we didn't find/measured yet. The idea of infinity instead of beginning and ending is somewhat a concept hard for us to grasp/accept too.

As for life, a tremendous amout of synchronicities were needed for it to develop. Thus following the natural state of the Universe (progression/change/evolution) imho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is been a year since I joined NF
> 
> 
> 
> How time flies



........man.......time really does.......fly....


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This is a Serbian movie lmao. *
> Lol I know that becouse Devision was one of the main side  actors..here he is...finally finding nana


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........man.......time really does.......fly....


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

I have been here for 1 year and I still don't kmow who is this dancing girl ? @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have been here for 1 year and I still don't kmow who is this dancing girl ? @Mickey Mouse



Shantae!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is been a year since I joined NF
> 
> 
> 
> How time flies


*Almost same. I joined a day later. Time really does fly by. It feels like it was yesterday lmao. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Almost same. I joined a day later. Time really does fly by. It feels like it was yesterday lmao. *


I really enjoyed the first days when I joined and the fc ....


Rip FC it is dead rn


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have been here for 1 year and I still don't kmow who is this dancing girl ? @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I really enjoyed the first days when I joined and the fc ....
> 
> 
> Rip FC it is dead rn


Oh yeah it was really fun. Back then it was the only thing we knew on here lmao. Now everything is different. Really makes you wonder. 


RIP FC. You were the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp  are you ready to roll?
I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh yeah it was really fun. Back then it was the only thing we knew on here lmao. Now everything is different. Really makes you wonder.
> 
> 
> RIP FC. You were the best.


That FC were all Oj members by the way...lol
Also it's like you always live in a city and never travel to get out in the outside world


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh yeah it was really fun. Back then it was the only thing we knew on here lmao. Now everything is different. Really makes you wonder.
> 
> 
> RIP FC. You were the best.


After FC went down in activity I almost lost interest in nf but good thing I explored the other sections


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

@Redline 
@Nana 
@Light D Lamperouge 


All joined withing a few days of each other. Probably someone else in that time too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> After FC went down in activity I almost lost interest in nf but good thing I explored the other sections


Yeah becouse I told you guys so..if you remember...xd
Back when you were my nanami swan


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline
> @Nana
> @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> ...


Yep.. Rao , red admiral, ren, and some more which I don't remember right now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> After FC went down in activity I almost lost interest in nf but good thing I explored the other sections


Same. I checked the bd but it was getting boring. I think @Rinoa tagging me in the HOU Convo and me stumbling upon this thread were the key things for me staying here. And I haven't regretted it a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same. I checked the bd but it was getting boring. I think @Rinoa tagging me in the HOU Convo and me stumbling upon this thread were the key things for me staying here. And I haven't regretted it a bit.


I told you guys to check the other section and the Ol , have you forgotten that too?
Man... I was going around outside the FC as soon as we got here
Go and check that tread if you don't remember lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

We already have Google as our God that sees everything....unless you use the duck! Xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> I told you guys to check the other section and the Ol , have you forgotten that too?
> Man... I was going around outside the FC as soon as we got here
> Go and check that tread if you don't remember lol


Maybe. I don't remember lmao. It worked out well.


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maybe. I don't remember lmao. It worked out well.


Yeah I also remember you were a bit shy at the start and only post the genie...xd


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline
> @Nana
> @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> ...


That was after the forum shutdown news 

There is also a lot of users who joined back then at June last year but a few only who stayed active


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I also remember you were a bit shy at the start and only post the genie...xd


That I remember.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> That was after the forum shutdown news
> 
> There is also a lot of users who joined back then at June last year but a few only who stayed active


Yep, true , we had the Fc open here but we're were all still mostly active there and a bit here in the FC mainly, also I still think OJ was better lol, not that I don't like it here , just Couse that Was a full fledged main one piece forum, a huge one with folks from all over the place, here is almost the same but in a closer environment, imo


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


Yeah! Lol
Precisely this one! Do you remember light? You  were spamming this left and right! Lmaooo good times
Well my name was lion of lernia ...rip


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That I remember.


I bet you do lol...nice one...xd


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 8, 2020)

@Kinjin vacation ban me for two weeks pls


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you know Primus lurk? They are one of a kind, if not my favourite band ever! And..I knew That before Eminem mentioned then too .I saw them live 3 times! Just amazing


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin vacation ban me for two weeks pls


Why ? There is no break this week innit?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin vacation ban me for two weeks pls



If a certain admin, who I will not name, gets this confused with me......again I will rage.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If a certain admin, who I will not name, gets this confused with me......again I will rage.


Did this really happen ?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why ? There is no break this week innit?


Got tests and assignments coming up


----------



## Redline -- Redline knockout stage match 2 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey @Go D. Usopp  I will roll all rounds nowbecousei might run out of GB  and not be able to play until the 10, soooo

Round one

Round two

Round tree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Did this really happen ?



Yes. They got my name mixed up with someone else. I blamed another mod, but the admin came clean with their mistake. We have been enemies ever since.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Waiting for @DeVision to show up so I can throw right in his disrespectful face.

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you know Primus lurk? They are one of a kind, if not my favourite band ever! And..I knew That before Eminem mentioned then too .I saw them live 3 times! Just amazing


Eminem knows everbody who has money or has done something crazy my man.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes. They got my name mixed up with someone else. I blamed another mod, but the admin came clean with their mistake. We have been enemies ever since.


Who?????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who?????????


My enemy.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My enemy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> literally group 3 delayed us since the start cuz there was no last member so I had to fill in, then @Flame  afked for the first day and now @Gianfi  lmao
> 
> even lurker troll threw the first day then afked, but atleast he redeemed himself now
> 
> ...


You should put me in the finals so that I will rot alone until someone gets there. That way you'll show me what it's like when you have to wait for someone. That will surely teach me a lesson trust me


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Waiting for @DeVision to show up so I can throw right in his disrespectful face.
> 
> *Link Removed*



You still didn't throw you coward?


----------



## Mickey Mouse -- Mickey Mouse knockout stage match 3 (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You still didn't throw you coward?



FEEL MY WRATH BITCH!!! TASTE THESE THROWS!!!!



@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Hm.. Not bad.


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision Knockout stage match 3 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp here I come kicking Superman ass.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Get rekt mouse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Get rekt mouse.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

I let you round 3 to save face. That's because you're my friend and I love you.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

I should be the one fighting @Mickey Mouse



Edit: @DeVision you cheater pulling Don's strings


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> wow, so much happened. @DeVision cheated into finals somehow, me having another opponent by now. what the hell happened guys?
> 
> 
> anyway, I'll start
> @January , Thunderclap Eight Trigrams!



its 2 players per seed lol, you the first seed will go vs the 2nd seed from group 4 (january), and Dev takes on their first seed (mickey)



Redline said:


> I told you guys to check the other section and the Ol , have you forgotten that too?
> Man... I was going around outside the FC as soon as we got here
> Go and check that tread if you don't remember lol



what even is FC lol

Fan Clubs? I have been mostly in OL or naruto sections, idk much about the rest


----------



## Ekkologix -- Go D. Usopp knockout Stage match 2 (highest knockout roll) (Jun 8, 2020)

Also @Redline 

heres my roll


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Announce me the winner godamnit.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

oh, lol. I thought only 1st place in a group will go next round

ok, @DeVision you are not cheating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> oh, lol. I thought only 1st place in a group will go next round
> 
> ok, @DeVision you are not cheating



I'm like Charlie Sheen. Winning!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

ok remaining first matches for @Alibaba Saluja and @Gianfi

here are standings so far


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok remaining first matches for @Alibaba Saluja and @Gianfi
> 
> here are standings so far


so can I roll for me vs @Redline match now?


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Also @Redline
> 
> heres my roll


Wow good rolls..but not the first round lol..which  so how is it going now? I won the first but lost the second and third


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

@January 

you need to prepare yourself, this will be different from all the fodders you have been fighting up to this point


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

I see...ok so another 3 rolls right?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> so can I roll for me vs @Redline match now?


if you wanna go ahead and play ur matches sure



Redline said:


> Wow good rolls..but not the first round lol..which  so how is it going now? I won the first but lost the second and third


yea my 2nd roll was 800+ lol


----------



## Fel1x -- Fel1x knockout stage match 5 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Redline 
now you are against me. prepare yourself


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> so can I roll for me vs @Redline match now?


Let's roll Felix ..all the best...
Berserk version entering the stage now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Redline
> now you are against me. prepare yourself


Only one turn of 12?!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Wait, did all 2nd seeds go through? XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Only one turn of 12?!



nah 3 sets


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, did all 2nd seeds go through? XD



if you ever make it to the semi finals, i'll make sure to show u despair 

all these fodder dice games u have been playing so far

this is the real game now


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> if you ever make it to the semi finals, i'll make sure to show u despair
> 
> all these fodder dice games u have been playing so far
> 
> this is the real game now



Usoppu.. You'll feel the same you felt at water7 if you try to stand against me.


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nah 3 sets


Bit you said the 3 set must be on one post to be validso Felix still has to added 2 sets on his post right?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Usoppu.. You'll feel the same you felt at water7 if you try to stand against me.



I have more prep power this time 

I am only worried about the powers of RNGeezuz


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Bit you said the 3 set must be on one post to be validso Felix still has to added 2 sets on his post right?



felix has all 3 sets lol, refresh


----------



## Redline -- Redline knockout stage match 5 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok then! here I came Felix,  Wish you luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I have more prep power this time
> 
> I am only worried about the powers of RNGeezuz



Luffy > Usopp with a lifetime of prep. XD


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja Knockout stage match 4 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Luffy > Usopp with a lifetime of prep. XD



seastone OP


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Done and gone lol!


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ok then! here I came Felix,  Wish you luck!


your first 2 rounds were very unlucky. but my next victories will prove your sacrifice wasn't for nothing


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

rip @Redline 

the last member left from group 2

@Alibaba Saluja 

the lone wolf that acts like hes clueless, but has a master plan

gna be tough opponent later on 


@Gianfi hurry up and roll


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Ahahah it's all my grandmather fault who keep on talking to me while I am busy rolling FFS!
Any thanks grandma, I lost!
Rip redline


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Who's left to roll @Go D. Usopp ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who's left to roll @Go D. Usopp ?



these r current standing, me and january can roll but nothing else can take place until gianfi rolls


----------



## January -- January knockout stage match 7 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp , Prepare yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi -- Gianfi knockout stage match 4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Dunno man


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Dunno man


Vai gianfi spaccagli IL culo!!!! Xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*Rolling *


----------



## Ekkologix -- Go D. Usopp knockout stage match 7 (Jun 8, 2020)

@January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Getting 100's on all 3 rounds


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

i-impossible!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

current bracket


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i-impossible!!!


Here it goes now another  G lol...
If would be if hilarious to see a weak rolling fodder like devision winning this now!
The Murphy role does exist!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Let's go @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

tsk, I have been reduced to this fodder loser bracket eh

make sure u go to finals @January , I am coming for my revenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> tsk, I have been reduced to this fodder loser bracket eh
> 
> make sure u go to finals @January , I am coming for my revenge


Next turnament weall gonna get ours!
Next year thou...XD if we still alive and well


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja Knockout stage match 8 (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Next turnament weall gonna get ours!
> Next year thou...XD if we still alive and well



its not over yet, I still have hope

unless if mickey beat gianfi then its


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision Knockout stage match 8 (Jun 8, 2020)

Damn. Ali is tough. 
I'm rolling Go D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse @Gianfi

waiting on ur rolls


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

btw for reference @everyone

u guys can call me uso or godepp lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja is a wild beast


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

standings


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

devision and fel1x meet again lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Lady Luck is the only Goddess I worship


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

waiting for that @Alibaba Saluja vs @January 

their haki clash will shatter the OL


----------



## January -- January semifinals (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja ,


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw for reference @everyone
> 
> u guys can call me uso or godepp lol


*Got it Gosupp. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba vs January

*Link Removed* 

ofc january is chinjao


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba is gonna rekt me


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Shouldn't have used that gif

Balrog takes down Gandalf


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja ,



dont worry u have that 666 roll ur fine


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja semifinals (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont worry u have that 666 roll ur fine


Does this mean, I'm Balrog


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

What shit rolls


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Should have used the psyduck emote


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

alibaba lost


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What shit rolls


I see you met Dev in your previous round


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

funny how he gets 496 twice lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> I see you met Dev in your previous round



Bad luck is just as contagious as Covid


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

current standings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

as expected from the one who beat me

but if I were u I wouldn't let my guard down


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja ,


I love your third roll score,  dunno why.. eheheh


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp I dunno if this got answered already but making a new thread for the dice tourney isn't a good idea as it's only relevant to < 16 members and not One Piece related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

k waiting on @Fel1x @Gianfi @DeVision @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Go D. Usopp I dunno if this got answered already but making a new thread for the dice tourney isn't a good idea as it's only relevant to < 16 members and not One Piece related.



yea figured

this one is just a trial but we got alot of feedback off it, next one will be 32 players battle royal 

that one deserves a thread 

edit: i guess its related to the section's members more so than the manga


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey Kin, what's that in your ava?


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> I love your third roll score,  dunno why.. eheheh


I performed some ritual for my 3rd roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x -- Fel1x knockout stage match 10 (Jun 8, 2020)

@DeVision 
3rd time. we are like archenemies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse -- Mickey Mouse knockout stage match 6 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Gianfi ......in order to get back into this.....I must crush you.....sorry.



@Go D. Usopp


----------



## DeVision -- DeVision knockout stage match 10 (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @DeVision
> 3rd time. we are like archenemies



Now it's my turn to win. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

devision removed RNGeezuz avi lmaoo

he is giving us mere mortals a chance


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea figured
> 
> this one is just a trial but we got alot of feedback off it, next one will be 32 players battle royal
> 
> ...


Also to make it op reated you just need to use one piece character names instead of username lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

wow my first roll should be the highest ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Man these throws......fucking @Redline 's nerd logic interfering.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey Kin, what's that in your ava?


Knight Artorias, the Abysswalker from Dark Souls.


----------



## Gianfi -- gianfi knockout stage match 6 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Knight Artorias, the Abysswalker from Dark Souls.



You probably didn't read The Promised Neverland?
Kinda reminds me of Sonju. XD


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 8, 2020)

ops looks like I won


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm the King of losers
WSL


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> wow my first roll should be the highest ever



sorry to interrupt ur glory but DeVision has the highest group stage roll 359 and I have the highest knockout stage roll 855 xd



DeVision said:


> You going down.





Go D. Usopp said:


> Also @Redline
> 
> heres my roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Man these throws......fucking @Redline 's nerd logic interfering.


I told u  Murphy law is a fact!
We all just need to try it first and then to learn to cope with it..lmaooo
Each got is own ! Maybe USO should have place a piece of Swiss cheese as the price that way you would have definitely got to it...lmaooo


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea figured
> 
> this one is just a trial but we got alot of feedback off it, next one will be 32 players battle royal
> 
> ...


Meta threads are usually not something that is allowed in the OL. Tweak the future tourney so it's related to OP. If you need help we can figure out the details in a PM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sorry to interrupt ur glory but DeVision has the highest group stage roll 359 and I have the highest knockout stage roll 855 xd


well, Usopp is the king of luck after all
but I have 99 roll. almost perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

wow both @DeVision and @Mickey Mouse  r out ripp


----------



## Ekkologix -- Go D. Usopp knockout Stage match 9 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Gianfi u rdy to roll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> ops looks like I won


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Me reaching finals!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Meta threads are usually not something that is allowed in the OL. Tweak the future tourney so it's related to OP. If you need help we can figure out the details in a PM.



whats a meta thread?



January said:


> Me reaching finals!!



can't w8 to see ur face when I knock u out of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You probably didn't read The Promised Neverland?
> Kinda reminds me of Sonju. XD


No, I didn't. Sonju looks pretty cool.

Artorias tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can't w8 to see ur face when I knock u out of it


----------



## Gianfi -- Gianfi knockout stage match 9 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp hmm decent rolls, mine will be better though


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Me reaching finals!!


Me like it!


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> well, Usopp is the king of luck after all
> but I have 99 roll. almost perfect


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No, I didn't. Sonju looks pretty cool.
> 
> Artorias tho



i only played DS3 lol

nameless king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 8, 2020)

YESSSSSS CAMPIONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
ANDIAMO A BERLINO BEPPE


----------



## DeVision (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp i wanted out when i lost against ali. there's no losers bracket..



Kinjin said:


> No, I didn't. Sonju looks pretty cool.
> 
> Artorias tho



Wow. Looks amazing.


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Go D. Usopp hmm decent rolls, moine will be better though


That's some rolls man


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Are we gonna have a Federer Vs nadal final? Hell yeah...may the luckiest win!


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats a meta thread?


A thread which doesn't have anything to do with the section's purpose, i.e. anything not pertaining to One Piece is meta.


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i only played DS3 lol
> 
> nameless king


Hold on! That looks like judge top 5 riding on king lol


----------



## Fel1x -- fel1x knockout stage match 11 (Jun 8, 2020)

oh, Yonko set semi-final
@Gianfi 
Good luck to you, товарищ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> A thread which doesn't have anything to do with the section's purpose, i.e. anything not pertaining to One Piece is meta.


So that means half of my overall posts are meta post too!? Lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

m-masaka my 800+ rolls

all reduced to nothing


----------



## Gianfi -- Gianfi knockout stage match 11 (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> oh, Yonko set semi-final
> @Gianfi
> Good luck to you, товарищ


Thanks, good luck to you too, natasha <3


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 8, 2020)

I lost


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> YESSSSSS CAMPIONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> ANDIAMO A BERLINO BEPPE


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Me reaching finals!!


make our group proud !


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

wow that was an overwhelming 3-0 defeat o.O


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

ok, guys. I need to refresh some chakra. will be ready to roll for final match later. Glad I finally be able to use Hybrid Kaido form reserved for final match


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I lost


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

current standings


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> make our group proud !


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> ok, guys. I need to refresh some chakra. will be ready to roll for final match later. Glad I finally be able to use Hybrid Kaido form reserved for final match



u have to match vs @Alibaba Saluja b4 the finals


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> ok, guys. I need to refresh some chakra. will be ready to roll for final match later. Glad I finally be able to use Hybrid Kaido form reserved for final match


Yes meditate and watch out for the bad luck becouse it's always there watching in the corner....lmaoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

:blu

he is a lucky charm for sure


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u have to match vs @Alibaba Saluja b4 the finals


oh , I see. I'm always out of the information lol . I thought there will be 2 winners. 1 total winner and 1 from losers group. Nice that I still have chances to win this tournament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 


btw

where is disczoro's name in that list?

too op for this petty tournament?


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana will be proud to see that face reaching the final instead of her She gonna be like Iook at my sweet K-pop hero playing at the finals!


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nana will be proud to see that face reaching the final instead of her She gonna be like Iook at my sweet K-pop hero playing at the finals!


It's like nana lost, but she's still winning


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

I am digging the blue aesthetic make me global mod already


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

@January @Fel1x @Alibaba Saluja 

*Link Removed*


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am digging the blue aesthetic make me global mod already


She reminds of luna lovegood or the girl from sucker punch, who is she?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> 
> btw
> ...



w8 u mean @DiscoZoro20 

ive yet to see that man throw dice

is he such a legend?


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @January @Fel1x @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> *Link Removed*




Can't rep right now man


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 u mean @DiscoZoro20
> 
> ive yet to see that man throw dice
> 
> is he such a legend?




well

























































with all the tier specialists posts he makes, he is a ''legend'', in a way


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wow that was an overwhelming 3-0 defeat o.O


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 u mean @DiscoZoro20
> 
> ive yet to see that man throw dice
> 
> is he such a legend?


He's a lurking legend..dude doesn't show himself unless a very evil entity shows up


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u shuda joined the tourny and bring him with u lmao

wuda been a change of an era


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Can't rep right now man


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

btw january has to be beaten twice in the finals since he is already in the winner bracket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

stole this from u the other day


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw january has to be beaten twice in the finals since he is already in the winner bracket





that k-pop bishonegro powah


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @January @Fel1x @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> *Link Removed*


I wonder whos gonna trow down a meteorite


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> I wonder whos gonna trow down a meteorite



january holding the higher ground

so ofc he has to be law


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba and Fel1x plotting their comeback


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja use psyduck and bring it home to the memeland brother 

@Fel1x all our Usopp hopes and dreams r with u, show them the hybrid form 

@January why is ur name the first month or the year?


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> She reminds of luna lovegood or the girl from sucker punch, who is she?


I have no idea honestly I tried google search and didn't get any useful info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have no idea honestly I tried google search and didn't get any useful info


She looks pretty badass


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have no idea honestly I tried google search and didn't get any useful info



ur avi?

its apparently its a character from dungeons and dragon's forgotten realm

Lolth a spider queen or sm sht

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur avi?
> 
> its apparently its a character from dungeons and dragon's forgotten realm
> 
> Lolth a spider queen or sm sht


oh thanks for the info

in general idc in fanarts who they are as long as they look good as avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur avi?
> 
> its apparently its a character from dungeons and dragon's forgotten realm
> 
> Lolth a spider queen or sm sht



or sindragosa from WoW



Nana said:


> oh thanks for the info
> 
> in general idc in fanarts who they are as long as they look good as avy



ye just checked its actually sindragosa

looks rly sick tho thats for sure


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> @January why is ur name the first month or the year?



I was born in Jan

I got the idea from April (Park and Recreation)



Aubrey Plaza is awesome


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am digging the blue aesthetic make me global mod already


Now you understand my obsession with blue aesthetics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Now you understand my obsession with blue aesthetics.




matching is necessary but might get tiring after a while


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

well pink is my fav color is there any role here that make u have pink name ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

lissandra from league rly fits that blue theme


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

hey @Kinjin will we have medals for the winner xdd

idk how this works, top 3 shud receive medals maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> well pink is my fav color is there any role here that make u have pink name ?


Kurisu had a pink name for a long time. Mods can change their standard colour if they want provided that it gets approved.



Go D. Usopp said:


> hey @Kinjin will we have medals for the winner xdd
> 
> idk how this works, top 3 shud receive medals maybe


Medals are only reserved for special occasions like the OL member awards.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 8, 2020)

I've got way too much work. Who won?


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> or sindragosa from WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

charles101 said:


> I've got way too much work. Who won?



We're almost there, 2 more matches.


Go D. Usopp said:


> current standings


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja knockout stage match 13 (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> We're almost there, 2 more matches.



 So it's still going on? Good luck btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 u mean @DiscoZoro20
> 
> ive yet to see that man throw dice
> 
> is he such a legend?



I threw one like 2 times lmao. But yeees I am the legend among legends.


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


I see, you have been using psyducks powers to trick the dice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

I see @January is now the chosen one. It used to he @Light D Lamperouge .....but he was corrupted by @DeVision .>.>


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see @January is now the chosen one. It used to he @Light D Lamperouge .....but he was corrupted by @DeVision .>.>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

I just want to  rember  you that your chosen one made zero point and went on a training camp ever since the begginnig of this turnament lol...
But he will be stronger then ever next time! That is assured!


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Yeah and now that you had a taste of it you can't came back from it... XD


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Kurisu had a pink name for a long time. Mods can change their standard colour if they want provided that it gets approved.
> 
> 
> Medals are only reserved for special occasions like the OL member awards.


are you looking for new mods then  ?


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> are you looking for new mods then  ?


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


where do I send my application ?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> where do I send my application ?


Kin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Me sending @Nana's application down the shredder.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Me sending @Nana's application down the shredder.





I'll make my application with poneglyph material


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Me sending @Nana's application down the shredder.


that's harsh , I just want pink name


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

imagine being mod just for pink name lmao

don't u want to wield that ban hammer??


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Me sending @Nana's application down the shredder.


 


Barney's so good lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> that's harsh , I just want pink name


You got 33 CC points. 17 more and you can buy a pink name for 1 month when the next Elusive Prizes drop


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> imagine being mod just for pink name lmao
> 
> don't u want to wield that ban hammer??


That why you should vote me, I am not power hungry
I don't wanna ban no one and I will be very chill


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You got 33 CC points. 17 more and you can buy a pink name for 1 month when the next Elusive Prizes drop


That offer is scam honestly


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

@Rinoa 

Hey Rin, how can someone get pink name without paying for it or becoming mod ?


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> Hey Rin, how can someone get pink name without paying for it or becoming mod ?


Well, you could always find a good coder who can work around the system.


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Well, you could always find a good coder who can work around the system.


Are you providing your services ?


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Are you providing your services ?


I only hack dice games, sorry


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

@Fel1x , bro you there?

your match vs Alibaba is pending

Ali rolled his turn as well


Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Fel1x -- felix knockout stage match 13 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja oh my, solid rolls
guess I'll need a part of Usopp's powers @Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> that's harsh , I just want pink name





Nana said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> Hey Rin, how can someone get pink name without paying for it or becoming mod ?


Listen nana,  easist solution!? why dont you just edit on any avatar you wearing or some of your favourite,  that way you not only have it pink,  but you can also choose the fonts or the size... It a better deal then have a standard one,  also i am sure nataly or any other good at editing can help you to have several of yours favourite avy edited with your pink name on it ready to wear


----------



## El Hermano (Jun 8, 2020)

Any particular reason for the super early spoilers this week?


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja , in the finals

This rematch is going to be epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Any particular reason for the super early spoilers this week?


Korean guys are nuts


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja , It's time mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Korean guys are nuts


That is quite vague.

And the most important question of them all - is there a break next week? Or we don't know as of yet?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja , in the finals
> 
> This rematch is going to be epic


*You're lucky Novak was out early *


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

@January prepare your gif bro


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> That is quite vague.
> 
> And the most important question of them all - is there a break next week? Or we don't know as of yet?


It seems we have a chapter next week.


----------



## January -- January finals (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja , i got the perfect counter attack against your psyduck


----------



## Mariko (Jun 8, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Any particular reason for the super early spoilers this week?



From Redon: 
Oda lost a dices contest with the spoilers provider.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

No  this time 

The final must be with this GOAT girl


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja finals (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## El Hermano (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> It seems we have a chapter next week.


LET'S GOOOOOO

3 Chapters in a row is a miracle nowadays.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Too many rolls  count the first 5


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Woah..i lost


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Good Match @January


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp , we have another round, right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja putting @January to the test......good. This should not he to easy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*Yes my pretties. Dance. *​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp don't tell me I used Kurumi before the final match


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja putting @January to the test......good. This should not he to easy.




Time for endgame @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

This are getting hot the battle is real


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

I was hoping to get out of this tournament ASAP but I keep winning


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Best of 5

The one who wins gets the title of the strongest dice thrower

You ready? @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp don't tell me I used Kurumi before the final match


I 
think you got the best score. Ever With 873!
You may a well keep the extra score for the next match and roll few more instead ofanother five,... Xd


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yes my pretties. Dance. *​


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

yea January has to lose twice


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja


Whoever wins now you are both been a worthy champion as far as i am  concerned


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ready. Go for it @January


----------



## January -- january finals 2 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea January has to lose twice


This is a bit odd since it is a final imo,  but fair enough if alibaba get thi its win gonna be even more impressive


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Don Billy?!


----------



## 青月光 -- Alibaba Saluja finals 2 (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

I think alibabas first roll shudnt be count cuz he did more than 5 xd


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I think alibabas first roll shudnt be count cuz he did more than 5 xd


Nah, it's okay.

@Alibaba Saluja , won on the final throw 


What a finale


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Nah, it's okay.
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja , won on the final throw
> 
> ...



Worthy opponent


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

that haki clash man


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

Me and @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*GG @Alibaba Saluja. Now it's time to reveal it was me all along. 
*​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *GG @Alibaba Saluja. Now it's time to reveal it was me all along. *
> ​


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Bravi ragazi good game and final! You bothwereover thetop forus,  i better retire for some extra training. As well,  i goota bereadynexttime,  i knowwhat are the standards... Lol
Anywaythank to uso as well fo hosting. Whitin this mess,  told ya we would have finish it before page 100 innit?  Ciao ciao catch you later


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp where's my reward?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 8, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp , Amazing hosting man!!

Congrats @Alibaba Saluja !! You have proved yourself as the strongest dice thrower in OL.



Now everyone in OL will come for your head


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Go D. Usopp , Amazing hosting man!!
> 
> Congrats @Alibaba Saluja !! You have proved yourself as the strongest dice thrower in OL.
> 
> ...



Now I know how Mihawk feels


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Btw great Alibaba gif @January


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> Me and @Alibaba Saluja


Yes congrats to both!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*Mic *


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now I know how Mihawk feels


Now light gonna pm you asking you to train him lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Don Billy?!


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Go D. Usopp , Amazing hosting man!!
> 
> Congrats @Alibaba Saluja !! You have proved yourself as the strongest dice thrower in OL.
> 
> ...


Like in afro samurai!? So it's up to you January to fend us all off
You are the one wearing the number two mate!


----------



## Ekkologix -- Final Tournament Result (Jun 8, 2020)

*Final Results!!

*​* 
OL's Strongest Dice Creature: @Alibaba Saluja  
OL's Strongest Dice Man: @January  

OL's Strongest Dice Swordsman 3rd place: @Fel1x  

4th place: @Gianfi 

5th place tie: 
@DeVision 
@Go D. Usopp 

7th place tie: 
@Redline 
@Mickey Mouse

Highest Single Roll: @Go D. Usopp = 855   
Lowest Single Roll: @Silver = 73
Highest Group Stage Roll: @DeVision = 359
*
*
Replay of Final Match:
January vs Alibaba Saluja

*​*

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

TFW you don't even get mentioned.


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> TFW you don't even get mentioned.


You know how it feels now lmaoo light shit happen ..I will meet you at the semifinals next time! We will be stronger then Eva!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

replay of the final match


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> replay of the final match


How about this as a replay? But maybe that's for the next time when justice will be done!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Lmao that garlic trick it's reaaalll!! Among some other things lol, Medium rare... aristocrat! Lol
Tha also remind me of when I could bring food from Italy to London at the airport!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about this as a replay? But maybe that's for the next time when justice will be done!



actually ive yet to watch this series

currently doing tower of god but afro samurai seems a nice OG one that i have to watch


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2020)

goku with his most popular fanboi, forming a tag team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actually ive yet to watch this series
> 
> currently doing tower of god but afro samurai seems a nice OG one that i have to watch


Yes,obsoletely! It's a must and I am sure you gonna like it , they have made also two movies
Then I suppose you heard of Sword of a stranger!
That's another good swordfight movie you need to watch, if you haven't already.xd
Assuming you like the genre obviously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*It's officially been a year since I joined here and met you all weirdos obsessing over a Japanese cartoon 



Jk, love y'all *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's officially been a year since I joined here and met you all weirdos obsessing over a Japanese cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, love y'all *


Hey light! Do you have some sword anime movie to suggest? Or series? But good ones you know


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's officially been a year since I joined here and met you all weirdos obsessing over a Japanese cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, love y'all *



imagine spending hours online telling randoms on the internet that usopp > their fav character


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey light! Do you have some sword anime movie to suggest? Or series? But good ones you know


*Not really. My reading/watching list is pretty limited. *


*one piece 
naruto 
death note
 code geass 
monster
 kuroshitsuji 
nanatsu no taizai 
ao no exorcist 
bungou stray dogs 
one punch man 
black clover 
no game no life
 hellsing ultimate 
kuroko no basuke *
*devils and realist*





Go D. Usopp said:


> imagine spending hours online telling randoms on the internet that usopp > their fav character


*Lmao. Who's that loser? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Not really. My reading/watching list is pretty limited. *
> 
> 
> *one piece
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

*Of course Ali. Which ones do you like? *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Of course Ali. Which ones do you like? *



From the list

one piece
naruto
death note
code geass
kuroshitsuji
nanatsu no taizai (poor ending imho)
ao no exorcist
one punch man
black clover
no game no life


monster, bungou stray dogs (this one gonna watch once I finish the harems as promised) hellsing ultimate, kuroko no basuke and devils and realist I haven´t watched though.

I guess I´m over 80 animes watched right now and I´m pretty easy to please tbh so I have quite a few which I liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmao that garlic trick it's reaaalll!! Among some other things lol, Medium rare... aristocrat! Lol
> Tha also remind me of when I could bring food from Italy to London at the airport!


Takes a lot of time to that though.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From the list
> 
> one piece
> naruto
> ...


*Got it. Yeah, NNT ending sucked. Watch the ones you didn't, they're good. *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Got it. Yeah, NNT ending sucked. Watch the ones you didn't, they're good. *


No shit Lewdman.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp where's my reward?



ask the mods 



Blade said:


> goku with his most popular fanboi, forming a tag team



actual monkey vs wannabe monkey 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Not really. My reading/watching list is pretty limited. *
> 
> 
> *one piece
> ...



yo I didn't like code geass 2nd season at all personally lol

*



			Lmao. Who's that loser? 

Click to expand...

*
idk must suck being that person


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Final Results!!
> 
> *​*
> OL's Strongest Dice Creature: @Alibaba Saluja
> ...


thx for crossing WSS out, lol! and for the tournament


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No shit Lewdman.


*Burger  *




Go D. Usopp said:


> yo I didn't like code geass 2nd season at all personally lol


* *



Go D. Usopp said:


> idk must suck being that person


*Aye. *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> i'm gay* *
> 
> 
> *uca *
> ...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see @January is now the chosen one. It used to he @Light D Lamperouge .....but he was corrupted by @DeVision .>.>



Hell yea!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Final Results!!
> 
> *​*
> OL's Strongest Dice Creature: @Alibaba Saluja
> ...



Went to the semifinal, became 5th.
That's the dice luck of DeVision people.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Went to the semifinal, became 5th.
> That's the dice luck of DeVision people.



u were in round 2 which is quarters not semis lmao


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u were in round 2 which is quarters not semis lmao



8 people / teams = quaterfinals. 
4 people / teams = semifinals
2 people / teams = final

Simple as that.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 9, 2020)

​


----------



## January (Jun 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Finally we have visuals on Corona

No wonder we can't beat her.



We need to power of @Go D. Usopp to save us


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ask the mods



@Kinjin 

I'm here to collect my reward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Jun 9, 2020)

High


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 9, 2020)

Can anyone enter MF forum? Is it out?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 8 people / teams = quaterfinals.
> 4 people / teams = semifinals
> 2 people / teams = final
> 
> Simple as that.



yea i guess cuz there are extra matches from the loser brackets it considers it different lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 9, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


​


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2020)

The irony when Jinbei's VA takes part in a racist video
@Soca :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Soca (Jun 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> The irony when Jinbei's VA takes part in a racist video
> @Soca :


Disrespecting my mans Jinbei X

Fire his stupid ass


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 9, 2020)

Why am I not on the poll? Everyone knows my dice skills are legendary.

See? Three out of four of these rolls were the highest possible.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Why am I not on the poll? Everyone knows my dice skills are legendary.
> 
> See? Three out of four of these rolls were the highest possible.



Want me to throw more?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

That's my luck.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Want me to throw more?



See? You cannot beat me. I am the dicemaster.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> See? You cannot beat me. I am the dicemaster.



You may be.. But be assured. Winning against me in dices is like the training quest in any game where they explain you how to play the game.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You may be.. But be assured. Winning against me in dices is like the training quest in any game where they explain you how to play the game.



That was me at 1% power tho. You have to keep the game entertaining sometimes.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> That was me at 1% power tho. You have to keep the game entertaining sometimes.



Don't make me defeat you. You'll become a laughingstock!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't make me defeat you. You'll become a laughingstock!


NO! FIGHT ME, DEVISION!!!! I WILL NOT LET THIS 0-1 AGAINST YOU STAND!



CC points or Avy for 3 days! Let's do this!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO! FIGHT ME, DEVISION!!!! I WILL NOT LET THIS 0-1 AGAINST YOU STAND!
> 
> 
> 
> CC points or Avy for 3 days! Let's do this!!!



XD
What do you prefer? 
Let's say if I win I get 3 CC points. If you win, you decide my ava for 3 days?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> That was me at 1% power tho. You have to keep the game entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> XD
> What do you prefer?
> Let's say if I win I get 3 CC points. If you win, you decide my ava for 3 days?


For 3 cc points it has to be like 2 weeks....at least.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> For 3 cc points it has to be like 2 weeks....at least.



As if.. Then live on with your shame, Clark.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2020)

"Leaks:"

@Gledinos - @Kiemi


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> "Leaks:"
> 
> @Gledinos - @Kiemi



What? New episode?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As if.. Then live on with your shame, Clark.




.....COWARD!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .....COWARD!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Easy there. You gonna pop a vein. 
Losermouse. XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Easy there. You gonna pop a vein.
> Losermouse. XD


I thought you had 20k posts.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I thought you had 20k posts.



I wish.. XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Phone Nf sucks.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Phone Nf sucks.



Yeah.. I hate it especially when I have a lot of notifications.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Easy there. You gonna pop a vein.
> Losermouse. XD



 Cowards like you can not talk shit. FACE ME!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cowards like you can not talk shit. FACE ME!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh shit!!!!!!!!!



He gonna hate me.


----------



## Redline (Jun 9, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Can anyone enter MF forum? Is it out?


Nope, not even Watson can get inside


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He gonna hate me.


You have no idea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

He bumped @Silver off.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He bumped @Silver off.


Oh boy. Run Dev Run.


----------



## Silver (Jun 9, 2020)

?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

Silver said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????


Spite list.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He bumped @Silver off.



You sure?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You sure?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

.......................
........................................................
.............................
.....................................................
..........................


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2020)

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> .......................
> ........................................................
> .............................
> .....................................................
> ..........................


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

I have special Mouse skittles for you:


----------



## Redline (Jun 9, 2020)

What's this spite list Mickey?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have special Mouse skittles for you:


Dev hit Mickey with the Ether.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev hit Mickey with the Ether.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision


Well like this I like him better maybe I can forgive his sins


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well like this I like him better maybe I can forgive his sins




i thought you and @DeVision were TRUE nakama


----------



## DeVision (Jun 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> i thought you and @DeVision were TRUE nakama



Me and?

Supes? We are. We just joking.


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2020)

*Link Removed*


pictured: devision and redline sharing some TRUE nakama bondage right there


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Me and?
> 
> Supes? We are. We just joking......


----------



## Irene (Jun 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision


@Kiemi


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jun 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @TheAncientCenturion. Come in here. I have to talk to you.


What'er we talking about?


----------



## Raiden34 (Jun 9, 2020)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> What'er we talking about?


Is this the same Centurion I know?


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Jun 9, 2020)

Erkan12 said:


> Is this the same Centurion I know?


IDK are you from NB?


----------



## Raiden34 (Jun 9, 2020)

TheAncientCenturion said:


> IDK are you from NB?


No, nevermind.


----------



## Redline (Jun 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh one more like and I get a trophy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice lil' W. I purchased a film on Google Play, then realised I could watch it for free on Netflix, so then requested a refund from Google, saying I didn't want to watch it there anymore and they approved my refund.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nice lil' W. I purchased a film on Google Play, then realised I could watch it for free on Netflix, so then requested a refund from Google, saying I didn't want to watch it there anymore and they approved my refund.



Congrats on you lucking out for your poor researching.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Ruse (Jun 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Making the most of lockdown


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Link Removed*
> 
> 
> pictured: devision and redline sharing some TRUE nakama bondage right there




Don't tell me the dude is still quoting me and talking to me?



TheAncientCenturion said:


> What'er we talking about?



I forgot. You came like 15 days too late.....


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Phone Nf sucks.



@Alibaba Saluja apparently mostly using phone on NF

idk how lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 10, 2020)

nice set @Redline


----------



## shaantu (Jun 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Psykos>Fubuki


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Psykos>Fubuki



Nope.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja apparently mostly using phone on NF
> 
> idk how lol



You get used to it. I mostly use the phone too. It was clumsy and annoying at first but eh. One downside is being drawn to spend even more time in this den of evil.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Psykos>Fubuki


Hell no. 




​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Alibaba Saluja apparently mostly using phone on NF
> 
> idk how lol



I got an upgrade last week on my internet.

Unlimited traffic and speed of 1GB/s


----------



## Mariko (Jun 10, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Psykos>Fubuki



Final Psykos is a serious thing.



I miss OPM, it's been like a century with no chapter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

Psychic power


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Final Psykos is a serious thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss OPM, it's been like a century with no chapter.


There was a re-draw of the Child Emperor vs Phoenix Man fight. 3 chapters in total.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Psychic power



Tatsumaki  

This is psychic power!


----------



## Mariko (Jun 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> There was a re-draw of the Child Emperor vs Phoenix Man fight. 3 chapters in total.



Really? Link?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Really? Link?


Yeah. Hol up. You can find it here . 3 chapters have been translated, I think there's one more to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yeah. Hol up. You can find it here . 3 chapters have been translated, I think there's one more to go.



Nice! 

Thanks!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nice!
> 
> Thanks!


No worries.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tatsumaki
> 
> This is psychic power!



Epic 



When I watched OPM she was one of my favs.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2020)

I am already Hanzo......HHHHHHHAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm 16ed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm 16ed.



I got you bro.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I got you bro.


Thanks only got three people in so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2020)

@Great Potato @Sherlōck @Tenma
Can you guys access Millenniumforums?
It has been down since yesterday. I had hoped it would be up and running by today. Anybody in contact with PoPs ?


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2020)

Evening folk 



Amol said:


> @Great Potato @Sherlōck @Tenma
> Can you guys access Millenniumforums?
> It has been down since yesterday. I had hoped it would be up and running by today. Anybody in contact with PoPs ?


It's probably down for good. It says account suspended on my end.


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm 16ed.


Meaning...? I don't get ya!  Need any help? Let me know


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Amol said:


> @Great Potato @Sherlōck @Tenma
> Can you guys access Millenniumforums?
> It has been down since yesterday. I had hoped it would be up and running by today. Anybody in contact with PoPs ?





Soca said:


> Evening folk
> 
> 
> It's probably down for good. It says account suspended on my end.


I agree with Soca they are probably down and over!


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's probably down for good. It says account suspended on my end.


Yeah it says same to me too.
But that doesn't mean it is down for good. This has happened before and in day or two site always comes back.
This happens when Pops forgets or delays to pay server fees. Though sometimes I do think site is on its last legs. Site won't keep members for long if it keeps going down for extended periods of time this many times.
That is shame though. I love Kingdom manga and that is the one place with full Kingdom section that is also semi active with enough fans.
I have no place to discuss tomorrow's chapter. 
I have been waiting for this chapter since l started reading manga.
Maybe you can work your SuperMod magic and have dedicated section for Kingdom here if TMF goes down for good. Many manga that currently have their own sections in Akihabara Library doesn't really deserve place there. They don't have enough activity. Kingdom can certainly do better than them.


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

What's wrong with all those fakes polls we are having lately!
After the tournament you should have all switch vote to 3 candidates tops..
God, Alibaba, and January!
That would be a more honest and reliable poll since we all saw what happened... XD


----------



## Tenma (Jun 10, 2020)

Amol said:


> @Great Potato @Sherlōck @Tenma
> Can you guys access Millenniumforums?
> It has been down since yesterday. I had hoped it would be up and running by today. Anybody in contact with PoPs ?



Hasn't been up for a couple of days on my end. Hope it isn't down for good- reddit is the only other decently active Kingdom and it's...pretty bad


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2020)

Tenma said:


> Hasn't been up for a couple of days on my end. Hope it isn't down for good- reddit is the only other decently active Kingdom and it's...pretty bad


Yeah I really don't want to go to Reddit.
I guess we will just have to bug mods here until they give us Kingdom Section. Maybe we can spam Soca's inbox with fat Korean girls.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> Evening folk
> 
> 
> It's probably down for good. It says account suspended on my end.



Nah. PoPs just forgot to pay the bill.

Busy married man now.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 10, 2020)

One Punch Man and Bleach got their own sections today.

Expect news regarding a Kingdom section soon @Amol.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2020)

Shouldn't give him shit.

You hear me @Amol 

Kingdom is buttcheeks! 

DOO DOO BUTTER!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 10, 2020)

Clicking the one punch man logo on mobile leads to the bleach section, someone didn't hyperlink it properly


----------



## January (Jun 10, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Clicking the one punch man logo on mobile leads to the bleach section, someone didn't hyperlink it properly



Bleach mods


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

Good evening good people.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 10, 2020)

@DeVision finds @Redline alive, years after the events of Episode 1:


@Lurker @Flame @Blade @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening good people.


yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision finds @Redline alive, years after the events of Episode 1:
> 
> 
> @Lurker @Flame @Blade @Light D Lamperouge




''he is acting''

''he is not redline, not anymore, leave that endless cycle of hate''


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> yo



How you doing friendo?


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> One Punch Man and Bleach got their own sections today.
> 
> Expect news regarding a Kingdom section soon @Amol.


That is awesome news 
Didn't expect OPM getting it's own section though. I still like it.


Soca said:


> Shouldn't give him shit.
> 
> You hear me @Amol
> 
> ...


Buttcheeks are great though 

I am going to make you read Kingdom one day. Make to mistake I will involve He Who Must Not Be Named(name starts with M and ends with x) in this matter if I have to but one day I am gonna make you read Kingdom. 
It is your choice. Easy way or hard way


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 10, 2020)

Kingdom section is back @Amol @T.D.A @January @Gledinos @BlueDemon @Donquixote Doflamingo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How you doing friendo?


At work 

You?



Amol said:


> That is awesome news
> Didn't expect OPM getting it's own section though. I still like it.
> 
> Buttcheeks are great though
> ...


So its war then.

 Have it your way


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> So its war then.
> 
> Have it your way


Kingdom is a war manga. 
I read it.
You don't.
I already won then.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 10, 2020)

@DeVision @T.D.A


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''he is acting''
> 
> ''he is not redline, not anymore, leave that endless cycle of hate''


Also , what's that joker laught at the end of it.. eheheh
Funny stuff I must say


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> At work
> 
> You?
> 
> ...



Getting ready for bed. Tomorrow I'm traveling home for a few days. Finally!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

PS @T.D.A what is that weird ass japanese Batman?

Who was I? You are Batman, and I noticed Harley Quinn and Joker.


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> One Punch Man and Bleach got their own sections today.
> 
> Expect news regarding a Kingdom section soon @Amol.


That some good news kin!
I am a zarate kenpachi fan boy.... XD
Also this..
And this..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 10, 2020)

Amol said:


> @Great Potato @Sherlōck @Tenma
> Can you guys access Millenniumforums?
> It has been down since yesterday. I had hoped it would be up and running by today. Anybody in contact with PoPs ?





Soca said:


> Evening folk
> 
> 
> It's probably down for good. It says account suspended on my end.



It's an issue on PoPs end, not much I can do since I'm not the site owner. He's aware and said he'll take care of it, but I'll see if I can get another status update.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a customer that's literally called Kody Jones


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I have a customer that's literally called Kody Jones



And what do you call them......externally?


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I have a customer that's literally called Kody Jones


Lol..did you ever ask him is he ever heard about the sun pirates?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision finds @Redline alive, years after the events of Episode 1:
> 
> 
> @Lurker @Flame @Blade @Light D Lamperouge


T.D.A being to damn soft. 


DeVision said:


> PS @T.D.A what is that weird ass japanese Batman?
> 
> Who was I? You are Batman, and I noticed Harley Quinn and Joker.



Redhood.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Getting ready for bed. Tomorrow I'm traveling home for a few days. Finally!


They letting y'all travel 

oh wait you mean by car 



Shrike said:


> I have a customer that's literally called Kody Jones


Would it be overstepping if you asked him for pills?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> T.D.A being to damn soft.
> 
> 
> Redhood.


He also found me the perfect girl! A  mix between Nat and Mariko lol
By the way @Nataly .. Heres one of those movie type you will like if never saw it before, really beautiful imo


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> T.D.A being to damn soft.
> 
> 
> Redhood.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 10, 2020)

@Redline glad you found your dream girl, you should get her to post on NF


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 10, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @DeVision @T.D.A



This made me LOL @DeVision


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline glad you found your dream girl, you should get her to post on NF


She is partially doing it already lol
Anyway you invented her so you should  invite her to post here lmaooo..too easy to let me do the searching
Check this out  TD


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This made me LOL @DeVision


Well,  that's just the harsh truth lol! That's why I did laugh as well


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline glad you found your dream girl, you should get her to post on NF


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

What a top tier avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> He also found me the perfect girl! A  mix between Nat and Mariko lol
> By the way @Nataly .. Heres one of those movie type you will like if never saw it before, really beautiful imo


......a mix of @Nataly and @Mariko .......




No wonder it was Harley Quinn......>.>


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ......a mix of @Nataly and @Mariko .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choose one injustice 2 character Mickey!
Then we can have a fight, each post his own ..lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> They letting y'all travel
> 
> oh wait you mean by car



I'm not gonna tell them the truth. XD
Austria could make problems.. But I hope they'll let me pass.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Kingdom section is back @Amol @T.D.A @January @Gledinos @BlueDemon @Donquixote Doflamingo


Hell yes! I saw your comment first and then the new title of the discussion chapter! Is it going to depend on activity again if it stays or not?

And I wanted to say I was  surprised about Bleach's section, but it still had its section anyway.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision finds @Redline alive, years after the events of Episode 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






DeVision said:


> Getting ready for bed. Tomorrow I'm traveling home for a few days. Finally!


Kuci kuci? To be.



Shrike said:


> I have a customer that's literally called Kody Jones


----------



## Nataly (Jun 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> He also found me the perfect girl! A  mix between Nat and Mariko lol
> By the way @Nataly .. Heres one of those movie type you will like if never saw it before, really beautiful imo


I did, in fact, watch that movie, I remember the music played the main part in that movie. I also like Jonathan Rhys Meyers, he was amazing in Match Point, another worth it movie. 


Mickey Mouse said:


> ......a mix of @Nataly and @Mariko .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a wild mix, oh yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2020)

Heres TDA telling Devision  REDLINE still around
For the reference...when he said he beat the crap out of me  and my mens he meant when I was acting like a Zoro fanboy and I got banned becouse of it lol
Found another one lol..here Devision and  TDA trying to catch up with Redline using ludicrous speed, but they couldn't stop  in time
By the way Dev remember you were my horse on red dead redemption 2!..  you looked good there even thou you shitted a lot but that was understandable lmaooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 11, 2020)

Yo good morning OL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Zolooooo!!! Check this out Light!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Zolooooo!!! Check this out Light!


*At work now. Will check it later. Thanks. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @JustSumGuy !!!


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## JustSumGuy (Jun 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @JustSumGuy !!!



Appreciate it homie!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2020)

​


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Hell yes! I saw your comment first and then the new title of the discussion chapter! Is it going to depend on activity again if it stays or not?


Well, yes, it will depend on activity just as the other gallery sections. Black Clover and Edens Zero got around 200 posts per month so the same amount is enough to keep the Kingdom section around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 11, 2020)

we need more cute shit on NF


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Well, yes, it will depend on activity just as the other gallery sections. Black Clover and Edens Zero got around 200 posts per month so the same amount is enough to keep the Kingdom section around.


Thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> we need more cute shit on NF


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)

Awwwnnn..I am feeling better now


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Agree


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 11, 2020)

And more memes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Thanks, that's good to know!


You jow owe @Kinjin blood. More OP posting from you......demon.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 11, 2020)

Redline said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And more memes


And more GIFs...possibly lewd but even normal ones are ok


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You jow owe @Kinjin blood. More OP posting from you......demon.


More Kingdom posts you mean 

Though I really was surprised they brought back the section again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> More Kingdom posts you mean
> 
> Though I really was surprised they brought back the section again.




......both....


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> More Kingdom posts you mean
> 
> Though I really was surprised they brought back the section again.


What other series do you think could be worthy to add in the gallery? I heard good things about Jujutsu Kaisen.


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And more memes


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 11, 2020)

New emote for mods

Ban "hammer" - cute edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5


Hey tda do you remember him! Don't tell you don't like him!


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey tda do you remember him! Don't tell you don't like him!



Ali g was funny


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> What other series do you think could be worthy to add in the gallery? I heard good things about Jujutsu Kaisen.


I think it's quite interesting, hasn't gripped me personally that much. Was just wondering if I should drop it, since I always forget who's who and what's going on.
I'm not following that many series nowadays, tbh. Trying not to pick up too many new ones, either.
If The Breaker 3 ever sees the light of day, I vote for that one 



Mickey Mouse said:


> ......both....


OP isn't really doing it for me anymore, unfortunately 
For the moment at least.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2020)

How much longer before OP ends...? I read it years back when I had Shonen Jump... but catching up will take a while. I also don't want to wait another ten years for weekly releases...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How much longer before OP ends...? I read it years back when I had Shonen Jump... but catching up will take a while. I also don't want to wait another ten years for weekly releases...


You can start catching up in another ten years, if you're lucky that might be when it's ending.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2020)

^Did you hop on a plane or something? 



BlueDemon said:


> You can start catching up in another ten years, if you're lucky that might be when it's ending.



That long, huh...?  This is one reason I refuse to read ASOIAF or watch GoT...


----------



## January (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 12, 2020)

GoT is finished though. ASOIAF you should either put off till it's finished or Martin is dead if you don't like to wait. I got the books and read them. Idiot.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2020)

I see... I might be wrong about this since this is just a guess so correct me if I am.

The original plan for the TV show was that Martin would have finished the sixth book at most in a couple years, right? Then he would finish up the seventh book by the time the show was filming it's sixth season to.give them enough time to.figure everything out for the seventh season?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

It's such a boring day so far.


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's such a boring day so far.


Yeah it's raining here too
Have a laught then...


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

I saw that.. XD he is good


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

*Cats *


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I see... I might be wrong about this since this is just a guess so correct me if I am.
> 
> The original plan for the TV show was that Martin would have finished the sixth book at most in a couple years, right? Then he would finish up the seventh book by the time the show was filming it's sixth season to.give them enough time to.figure everything out for the seventh season?


Not as far as I know. He told the showmakers how he had planned to end the books from the beginning, or at least in time for them to end the show. He's always promised to finish the book ASAP independently from the series.
At the same time, he writes those dang Wildcards books. I mean, come on dude.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 12, 2020)

Netfllix added One Piece to their Platform. I am guessing to promote their One Piece live Action thats in the works.



It would be cool if they could reanimate it in the future.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh Internet Explorer.....


BlueDemon said:


> Not as far as I know. He told the showmakers how he had planned to end the books from the beginning, or at least in time for them to end the show. He's always promised to finish the book ASAP independently from the series.
> At the same time, he writes those dang Wildcards books. I mean, come on dude.



Hard agree. Fuck you George RR Martin!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Not as far as I know. He told the showmakers how he had planned to end the books from the beginning, or at least in time for them to end the show. He's always promised to finish the book ASAP independently from the series.
> At the same time, he writes those dang Wildcards books. I mean, come on dude.



I see. In that case, I have no real reason to read the books anytine soon... Who knows if he will even finish the booka...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

welcome bk @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)

If OL pairings were real:


@A Optimistic @Nataly @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin @Nana @Etherborn @Soca @Mariko @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


 




T.D.A said:


> If OL pairings were real:
> 
> 
> @A Optimistic @Nataly @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin @Nana @Etherborn @Soca @Mariko @Mickey Mouse


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If OL pairings were real:
> 
> 
> @A Optimistic @Nataly @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin @Nana @Etherborn @Soca @Mariko @Mickey Mouse



Is Alibaba supposed to be her new boyfriend or her gay best friend? Ending is vague.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 12, 2020)

What the hell did I just watch


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If OL pairings were real:
> 
> 
> @A Optimistic @Nataly @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin @Nana @Etherborn @Soca @Mariko @Mickey Mouse





Top tier

Wait...

@Kinjin I had nothing to do with Nana dumping you


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Is Alibaba supposed to be her new boyfriend or her gay best friend? Ending is vague.



She tucked her hair behind her ear. That's a dead giveaway


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

And suddenly Alibaba can't post here anymore.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

It was nice knowing you Ali. Ngl, we had some good moments.​


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja the silent assassin


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Alibaba Saluja the silent assassin



don't forget he also came out of the blue and won OL's Dice Tourny by surprise 

mans doing some shady underground businesses I tell u


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> And suddenly Alibaba can't post here anymore.



 Sometimes you must make sacrifices for love


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sometimes you must make sacrifices for love


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> don't forget he also came out of the blue and won OL's Dice Tourny by surprise
> 
> mans doing some shady underground businesses I tell u



More like forced against my will to participate


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> More like forced against my will to participate



u rly think u can fool me with that


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks like Kinjin banned Alibaba.


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> don't forget he also came out of the blue and won OL's Dice Tourny by surprise
> 
> mans doing some shady underground businesses I tell u


Here kinjin against the toad attacks of Tda..


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> More like forced against my will to participate


Don't tell me lol.. welcome aboard!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Looks like Kinjin banned Alibaba.


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

I would expect to find a better Morgan fake news meme from you light!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If OL pairings were real:
> 
> 
> @A Optimistic @Nataly @Light D Lamperouge @Alibaba Saluja @Kinjin @Nana @Etherborn @Soca @Mariko @Mickey Mouse


@Etherborn does not know Japanese.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Top tier
> 
> Wait...
> 
> @Kinjin I had nothing to do with Nana dumping you


 Mr. Steal yo girl should not be so moddest.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Alibaba Saluja the silent assassin




OL's Oden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> I would expect to find a better Morgan fake news meme from you light!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 12, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Fight


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Etherborn does not know Japanese.



It's true.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> It's true.


So much so that you do not even want to speak it?


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> It's true.


Well how many do know japanese here? 100?xd
I barely know english,  spanish,  french and portugese but japanase it is way harder. Such  arab or greek


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So much so that you do not even want to speak it?



Well, I do know a little. But I don't think "Kaizoku Ou ni ore wa naru!" will even get me past the airport if I go to Japan.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

i know enough japanese to understand half a toei onepiece episode without subs

which is equivalent to 2 pages of a manga chapter

get on my level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Well, I do know a little. But I don't think "Kaizoku Ou ni ore wa naru!" will even get me past the airport if I go to Japan.



Only a month or so left, till we play Zoro in GoT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker



imagine picking up on someone, only to find out their haki is greater than urs


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm really tempted to catch up since I rather enjoyed what I read in Shonen Jump in my younger days... I just don't want to catch up and wait for weekly releases the next nine years...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I'm really tempted to catch up since I rather enjoyed what I read in Shonen Jump in my younger days... I just don't want to catch up and wait for weekly releases the next nine years...



dw u wont suffer much since u will get to watch the entirety of dressrosa and FI as an arc depending on where u stopped


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker





Go D. Usopp said:


> imagine picking up on someone, only to find out their haki is greater than urs


He warned and warned and warned. Getting rocked once should have been the hint. Nope.....he diced to get K.Od. And he fucking apologizes for knocking dude out in front of car.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2020)

I stopped when Sanji left the restaurant. It was a long time ago..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2020)

I mean dude took off his sandals like that was holding him back!


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He warned and warned and warned. Getting rocked once should have been the hint. Nope.....he diced to get K.Od. And he fucking apologizes for knocking dude out in front of car.



He Bruce Lee'd it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)

Aizen and Hao Asakura both inc in 2021


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I mean dude took off his sandals like that was holding him back!


Look at this ..that smirks in his face didn't last long lol
And what about this one!
It reminds me of a friend of mine who had for a week a purple eye after he provoked me several times becouse he came home drunk and he couldn't find his fucking pipe for his bongo! Lol.. a pretty similar scene


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I stopped when Sanji left the restaurant. It was a long time ago..



u hardly even started the series yet lmao

gogogogo, watch it on one pace or just read colored manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2020)

Well, this was back when they still had the monthly releases. You know, the printed ones where they had multiple chapters of the most popular series...


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 12, 2020)

Amol said:


> @Great Potato @Sherlōck @Tenma
> Can you guys access Millenniumforums?
> It has been down since yesterday. I had hoped it would be up and running by today. Anybody in contact with PoPs ?



The site is back up. PoPs ended up getting stuck in Uganda, so he didn't have a reliable internet connection to get the site back up and running for the majority of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Lmaooo he got to close to think about it twice


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaooo he got to close to think about it twice


Aye. If you like memes check the ones I posted/made in the telegrams thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker


How did you find Ying?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

Are we allowed to post fight clips? That won't get modded? : o


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

God damn my fucking exams are over.
Finally free . 

No more Vacation bans (at least for now) 

@Kylo Ren @Mariko @Shrike @girafarig@shaantu @Kamina. @GrizzlyClaws  How is life folk ? 

@T.D.A  did I miss anything ?  

@Richard Lionheart it's been a long time , how are you buddy ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> God damn my fucking exams are over.
> Finally free .
> 
> No more Vacation bans (at least for now)
> ...



Good for me. What about you? I assume good too now that you have no more exames.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Good for me. What about you? I assume good too now that you have no more exames.



Yeah bruh  Thought depending on wether I fail some of them or not , I might pass them again next month


----------



## Mariko (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> God damn my fucking exams are over.
> Finally free .
> 
> No more Vacation bans (at least for now)
> ...



Hi buddy.

I'm "right", as always...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu A welcome back gift for you ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu you got banned the day I asked a vac ban 

Did you do that in purpose ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Shiba D. Inu you got banned the day I asked a vac ban
> 
> Did you do that in purpose ?


i didnt miss you at all


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i didnt miss you at all


I just noticed that's Asakura Hao.  


Man, great taste. We like all the same characters lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i didnt miss you at all




@A Optimistic I'm back for good ava kun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I just noticed that's Asakura Hao.
> 
> 
> Man, great taste. We like all the same characters lmao.


Hao is one of the shonen GOATs  
much nostalgia value also

you seen this right ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Hao is one of the shonen GOATs


Aye. 





Shiba D. Inu said:


> you seen this right ?


Oh shit no. I heard about something being done, but this is awesome. Thanks for sharing bro. Can't wait for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Bleach and Shaman King in 2021 will save shonen anime fights 


not like One Piece can do that


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

I miss ichigo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

just a 30 sec video, but so fucking hype


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shaman's king coming back?

Great news. Can't wait to watch it.

Hao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> God damn my fucking exams are over.
> Finally free .
> 
> No more Vacation bans (at least for now)
> ...



whats up bro.

What do you study?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> whats up bro.
> 
> What do you study?



History

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> History


studying ryuumas past 


How does it work for exams? Is your country allowing gatherings that large in exam rooms?


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Kingdom section is back @Amol @T.D.A @January @Gledinos @BlueDemon @Donquixote Doflamingo


@Patrick @MasterBeast @MartyMcFly1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> studying ryuumas past
> 
> 
> How does it work for exams? Is your country allowing gatherings that large in exam rooms?



Everything from your house.

But you do it in no time, that way they ensure you don't cheat.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Everything from your house.
> 
> But you do it in no time, that way they ensure you don't cheat.



Oh wow yeah I think my girlfriend has a similar situation for her stuff. Not sure how it is in France or wherever you're studying but here they don't really care about cheating only $. Its basically an open secret that international students are cheating in their courses.

TBH I should have just enrolled in college/university this semester as soon as the country got locked down, I only had a semester left and I wouldn't have had to do much.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

@T.D.A


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Omg man trying to kill him.


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @T.D.A


Say thanks to trump for this


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Say thanks to trump for this


Ok.


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok.


Are you black right? Or are you racist?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Are you black right? Or are you racist?


You know what I am. Why does everything have to be Trump Trump Trump with you? Shut up.


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You know what I am. Why does everything have to be Trump Trump Trump with you? Shut up.


My bad , you told me once I guess but I I forgot. Lurker, no pun intended. Also a lot of what's happening now in the states has to do with trump, either you like it or not
So if you don't want me to mention trump here you better don't post that Twitter shit here


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> My bad , you told me once I guess but I I forgot. Lurker, no pun intended. Also a lot of what's happening now in the states has to do with trump, either you like it or not
> So if you don't want me to mention trump here you better don't post that Twitter shit here


Well I don't like what's going on. It's crazy so chill with that shit.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @A Optimistic I'm back for good ava kun.



Welcome back, now stop being invisible


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @T.D.A



Meanwhile in London today we have far-right 'anti' protestor hooligans clashing with police and doing Nazi salutes.


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Well I don't like what's going on. It's crazy so chill with that shit.


Let's just say Black life matters!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Meanwhile in London today we have far-right 'anti' protestor hooligans clashing with police and doing Nazi salutes.


Got a little of everything everywhere.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @T.D.A


>2020 
>America


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >2020
> >America


I know. Terrible.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Let's just say Black life matters!


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 13, 2020)

Tap for sound


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Meanwhile in London today we have far-right 'anti' protestor hooligans clashing with police and doing Nazi salutes.


That's just terrible, these people are freaks


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

Can you tell me/us more about London, TDA? I always wanted to visit... : o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tap for sound


----------



## Mariko (Jun 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Meanwhile in London today we have far-right 'anti' protestor hooligans clashing with police and doing Nazi salutes.



Meanwhile in France police is made of far-right nazi hooligans protesting after their top hierarchy asked them to stop kill black and muslim ppl. 

For real.


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Meanwhile in France police is made of far-right nazi hooligans protesting after their top hierarchy asked them to stop kill black and muslim ppl.
> 
> For real.


My god .. what a disgrace, what a shame, and Italy is not that better


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's just terrible, these people are freaks


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't get the logic behind his action.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> My god .. what a disgrace, what a shame, and Italy is not that better


Italy is terrible. The North and the South hate eachother.


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Let's just gliss it by saying he had too many pints! Such a miserable don't deserve even to be culpable, wonder if he would like to have someone pissing on his grave! Dumbass moron, but karma is always around guys, he Will get something back for it


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Italy is terrible. The North and the South hate eachother.


Yeah , even at present times, you can imagine what they think about the others ... But those people are all ignorant , at least most of them , others are just intellectual with no empathy whatsoever, therefore, scums, like Garp would define the celestial dragons, that is what this new nazi groups think about themself, they think they are the celestial dragons! Gtfo!
If it will ever come down to it I will not turn around and watch what this people are doing


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah , even at present times, you can imagine what they think about the others ... But those people are all ignorant , at least most of them , others are just intellectual with no empathy whatsoever, therefore, scums, like Garp would define the celestial dragons, that is what this new nazi groups think about themself, they think they are the celestial dragons! Gtfo!
> If it will ever come down to it I will not turn around and watch what this people are doing


What side is more worse? North or South??


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 13, 2020)

@Gledinos back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What side is more worse? North or South??


I would say  north becouse they got the money while south has less, the lega Nord is a right  racist party born in veneto region, then it spread down till Sicily,
There is plenty of Italians who are not racist and understand where we came from , and that the issue is not the race or the colir or the region or city you came from, but there are also a lot who doesn't and I got a feeling that in the last decades it only got worst and we are a minority now!
Remember this is the county where fascism idoliegi was invented, I guess some or many or those bad seeds never went away but instead they have been growing again, and that is a shame for my county , and for me also that I can't really tell to be proud of been iItalian , if that means anything anyway, since we are all Human beings, and we all all the same when it come down to feelings but this seems to be a never ending circle of ignorance, that keeps turning back....
I wonder if if would be possible to have a white only country!? Would they be content with it? Would they life there and let live?
What  about this white supremacis crap? Do they want to rule the world?
Aren't they doing it already anyway?
I really don't get this people, but I would surely like to beat the crap out of some of those, that won't teach them anything I know , but that that's mean they don't deserve it lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Well depends on how you define White and the history of it all. The future will change a lot.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 13, 2020)

Human nature is always the same


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Well depends on how you define White and the history of it all. The future will change a lot.


I hope we will live long enough to see a bit of that change starting


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> Human nature is always the same


Yeah but we gotta do something about it , there must be a way to end this circle


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 13, 2020)

As always nothing happens in Portugal. 

It's part of Europe but feels like a faraway island in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2020)

I would love to do that to some of my passengers. Love to.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @T.D.A


See this right here was bad. That is antagonizing Cops.....sad.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> See this right here was bad. That is antagonizing Cops.....sad.


Yeah and the cops did their job right. I wouldn't want to be a Cop or anything like that right now....


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 13, 2020)

I am glad i am discussing One Piece and not politics with most of you. Jesus. So much brainwashed bandwagoning.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 13, 2020)

@Gledinos eyyy Gleddy boy, how's life? I am same old. Ups and downs, pushing through though.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 13, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am glad i am discussing One Piece and not politics with most of you. Jesus. So much brainwashed bandwagoning.



the only politics we discuss involves the gorosie and imu as wold government

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Gledinos eyyy Gleddy boy, how's life? I am same old. Ups and downs, pushing through though.


Hey man.

I failed some of my exams so I will most likely work again next months , but I succeeded in most of them. Now I feel free again.
Btw , I don't know why but one piece is not attracting me a lot like before. Perhaps it's because of constant failed expectations.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey man.
> 
> I failed some of my exams so I will most likely work again next months , but I succeeded in most of them. Now I feel free again.
> Btw , I don't know why but one piece is not attracting me a lot like before. Perhaps it's because of constant failed expectations.



You are still relatively new to it so this is your first "downtime". I had those back in slow arcs. Hell, i literally took long breaks for both FI and PH but dw, you'll be back to it. There are so many different plot lines that some are bound to be great.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You are still relatively new to it so this is your first "downtime". I had those back in slow arcs. Hell, i literally took long breaks for both FI and PH but dw, you'll be back to it. There are so many different plot lines that some are bound to be great.



>gags are killing characters 
>Oda gives you huge expectations to kill them after

Is basically what ruined it for me. ( and not just the inconsistencies)

That was for Sanji in WCI right now it's for zoro. God damn never got more upset in an arc (tough it's more because of my favorite character being involved). I pray every god in the world that the onigashima raid fail , and other factions enter the battle, and big mom get more than simply being a gag. Thought knowing Oda I think there is only few chances of that happening.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

You'll past next time, Gledinos.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> >gags are killing characters
> >Oda gives you huge expectations to kill them after
> 
> Is basically what ruined it for me. ( and not just the inconsistencies)
> ...



I think gags are great, but the problem is the that too much of one gag gets boring very quickly, and Oda can't realize that. He literally said that he made Sanji perverted to make him MORE likeable, which is some childish dumb logic, but Oda does think like that. He is Luffy 2.0.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 13, 2020)

Shrike said:


> He is Luffy 2.0.


now that's an interesting comparison.

I thought he said he is more like shanks (fun fact , no women in shanks crew)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> now that's an interesting comparison.
> 
> I thought he said he is more like shanks (fun fact , no women in shanks crew)



Given that he is seeing his wife and children once a week and works on the manga all the other days nonstop... yeah he sure is surrounded by men. Go home and fuck your wife more often man, spend time with your daughters, you'll write with more inspiration smfh.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 13, 2020)

Finished watching Ip Man 4. A fitting end to the saga.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2020)

@Shrike what dumbass OP discussions were you having?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Huh.....is that what they are doing in schools these days.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2020)

one more timeeee

we're gonna celebratte

ohh yea

uhuh

don't stop the dancing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> one more timeeee
> 
> we're gonna celebratte
> 
> ...



.......did not post the music.



Fuck up like this again and I start Marineford discussion out of spite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......did not post the music.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck up like this again and I start Marineford discussion out of spite.


You couldn't even be creative with that threat? Like if you do this one more time I'll start a MF discussion? Lame! 

I'll does what I wants ONE MORE TIME!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> one more timeeee
> 
> we're gonna celebratte
> 
> ...





Mickey Mouse said:


> .......did not post the music.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck up like this again and I start Marineford discussion out of spite.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> You couldn't even be creative with that threat? Like if you do this one more time I'll start a MF discussion? Lame!
> 
> I'll does what I wants ONE MORE TIME!!


By the way I will tell you guys that my friends always told me that I look like Dave Grohl lmaooo, maybe I do , maybe I don't I can't really tell lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> By the way I will tell you guys that my friends always told me that I look like* Dave Grohl* lmaooo, maybe I do , maybe I don't I can't really tell lol



Who dat?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Luuurrrkkkk! I suppose soca doesn't know this one either but I bet you do 
Notice...title Ol dirty B lol
Or....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Luuurrrkkkk! I suppose soca doesn't know this one either but I bet you do
> Notice...title Ol dirty B lol


If you look like this dav grawl person then I look like ol dirty bastard

or at least that's what my lil brother used to say


Beastie Boys 

Might as well be a group of Mark Walbergs.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> If you look like this dav grawl person then I look like ol dirty bastard
> 
> or at least that's what my lil brother used to say
> 
> ...


Lol.. Really? You dirty.... Xd
How about something. Like this ..lmaooo.. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

What about this 90 disco!@Soca


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Oops sorry light I forgot to mention that you are that guy there training... lololol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Oops sorry light I forgot to mention that you are that guy there training... lololol


*Red *


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Blade said:


>



this is truly galaxy level feats


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


* 

Yes Mic?*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *
> 
> Yes Mic?*


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *
> 
> Yes Mic?*


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

need quick dc calc gogogo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> need quick dc calc gogogo


Multiverse buster.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Here another funny one of my pseudo alias


----------



## Blade (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this is truly galaxy level feats




































it's universal, since it's dbs goku


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's universal, since it's dbs goku


----------



## DeVision (Jun 14, 2020)

Good evening.

Wasn't online for 2 days, and people tell me a dude on my ignorelist is still shittalking me.
Can a mod, please tell him to stop putting my name in his mouth. It's enough he has my dick in it.. Thank you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's universal, since it's dbs goku



at this point merging with luffy is a nerf to him unless...































it makes goku stretch 

Gomu Gomu no... Kamehame Bazookaaa


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Wasn't online for 2 days, and people tell me a dude on my ignorelist is still shittalking me.
> Can a mod, please tell him to stop putting my name in his mouth. It's enough he has my dick in it.. Thank you.



cmon mang gotta be peaceful with every1. remove all ppl in ur ignore list and start a fresh


----------



## DeVision (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> cmon mang gotta be peaceful with every1. remove all ppl in ur ignore list and start a fresh



As if. 
I try to stay away from idiots as good as I can. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> cmon mang gotta be peaceful with every1. remove all ppl in ur ignore list and start a fresh


Who are you talking to uso?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's universal, since it's dbs goku


But Haki infused increases it to universal+


DeVision said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Wasn't online for 2 days, and people tell me a dude on my ignorelist is still shittalking me.
> Can a mod, please tell him to stop putting my name in his mouth. It's enough he has my dick in it.. Thank you.



Who shit talks my DeVision? We will settle this like men! We'll sue them!


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But Haki infused increases it to universal+
> 
> 
> Who shit talks my DeVision? We will settle this like men! We'll sue them!


I am not so i wonder who might be...


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who shit talks my DeVision? We will settle this like men! We'll sue them!



We don't sue insects. We ignore them as much as we can.. Or we stomp them..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

*Cats *


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Wasn't online for 2 days, and people tell me a dude on my ignorelist is still shittalking me.
> Can a mod, please tell him to stop putting my name in his mouth. It's enough he has my dick in it.. Thank you.



*BBC NEWS: Actor criticises T.D.A Productions for recent video edits
*


----------



## Gledania (Jun 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wasn't online for 2 days, *and people tell me a dude on my ignorelist is still shittalking me.*
> Can a mod, please tell him to stop putting my name in his mouth. *It's enough he has my dick in it.*. Thank you.



Yeah fuck off @Flame , you're pushing it too far bruh. Learn to move on.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *BBC NEWS: Actor criticises T.D.A Productions for recent video edits
> *





Nah. T.D.A productions = best productions


----------



## Gledania (Jun 14, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu Your dog Avatar became a popular emote on the OL discord group


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Shiba D. Inu Your dog Avatar became a popular emote on the OL discord group


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *


What if Zoro gonna fight cat mat who's who's then? Lol
One day in the future your girlfriend will convince you to get one, and then from than moment onwards love for cats will grow stronger then ever whitin you...
You can't imagine how many people I heard saying they file cats and then when they somehow get to grow one from kitten then all end up cat lovers lol..true story



And I also love dogs by the way.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 14, 2020)

Wanna join ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> What if Zoro gonna fight cat mat who's who's then? Lol
> One day in the future your girlfriend will convince you to get one, and then from than moment onwards love for cats will grow stronger then ever whitin you...
> You can't imagine how many people I heard saying they file cats and then when they somehow get to grow one from kitten then all end up cat lovers lol..true story


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wanna join ?


Hey gled sorry but I have cancelled your post in my profile by mistake, lol..I cancel mine above and all the others crumble too lol, how stupid


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Are you gonna keep using this king face even when his real face will be revealed I wonder? Lol..
We are in for a surprise, can be a beauty, can be a beast! Lol

I thing you told me you have been attack from a cat or bitten if I remember well...I understand but don't let that comprise the change to understand why egiptians praised them, in case you don't know there are some cat races that you can play fetch like with a dog


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Are you gonna keep using this king face even when his real face will be revealed I wonder? Lol..
> We are in for a surprise, can be a beauty, can be a beast! Lol


*Dunno, depends on him lmao.*





Redline said:


> I thing you told me you have been attack from a cat or bitten if I remember well...I understand but don't let that comprise the change to understand why egiptians praised them, in case you don't know there are some cat races that you can play fetch like with a dog


*Meh, they suck. *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who are you talking to uso?



idk lmao


----------



## Gledania (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey gled sorry but I have cancelled your post in my profile by mistake, lol..I cancel mine above and all the others crumble too lol, how stupid


???? wat ??


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2020)

@Natalija are you new around here? Recognise your name from WG?


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ???? wat ??


Yeah..you pop in when you got back and wrote a salute!


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Natalija are you new around here? Recognise your name from WG?


It's me. Who dis?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> It's me. Who dis?



T.D.A,  I have no other name on the op forums lol. I don't think I'm that well known on WG, less active there.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> T.D.A,  I have no other name on the op forums lol. I don't think I'm that well known on WG, less active there.


Hahaha oh sorry, I thought I maybe knew you. Yes, on WG it's me.

Brand new here as well.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Hahaha oh sorry, I thought I maybe knew you. Yes, on WG it's me.
> 
> Brand new here as well.


Be careful to all those lewd lone wolfs around here ok! Eheheh
And welcome by the way... XD


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Be careful to all those lewd lone wolfs around here ok! Eheheh
> And welcome by the way... XD


No worries, I can manage. Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

@Majin Lu I am sorry to bother you but when I click on the link for the Graphic of the week 115 it tells me that the requested post cannot be found.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Natalija are you new around here? Recognise your name from WG?



Damn, another Nat clone? 

Chick is like a forum Blob, or Naruto's Zetsus.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, another Nat clone?
> 
> Chick is like a forum Blob, or Naruto's Zetsus.


Clone??  No, sorry to disappoint, just my name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Hahaha oh sorry, I thought I maybe knew you. Yes, on WG it's me.
> 
> Brand new here as well.



You are using the right emote so it's all good, new person. Welcome!


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You are using the right emote so it's all good, new person. Welcome!


Thank you!!! Means a lot coming from a top tier fuffuffuffuffu.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Clone??  No, sorry to disappoint, just my name.



Maybe. 

I see Nanalija everywhere.

I'm gonna talk about this to my therapist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Clone??  No, sorry to disappoint, just my name.


She is Mariko ...our Catwoman on NF!
Lately she like to be called Black Maria....
A sweet and sour girl that knows more then you can imagine...that's why we love her! 
Lol
I am sure you will become friends
Tell her I am wrong now Mariko! Xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I see Nanalija everywhere.
> 
> I'm gonna talk about this to my therapist.


Watch out or you gonna end up having your french toyboy steal from a girl call Natalia....lmaooo


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Clone??  No, sorry to disappoint, just my name.



Guessing from your name, are you from the Balkans. There's quite a few members here from there.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Watch out or you gonna end up having your french toyboy steal from a girl call Natalia....lmaooo


Always possible, all the women with Nat-name variations are dangerous.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 But not me.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Guessing from your name, are you from the Balkans. There's quite a few members here from there.


Yassss. I'm Serbian. Pleased to meet y'all. 

Is there anyone other than @Light D Lamperouge ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Yassss. I'm Serbian. Pleased to meet y'all.
> 
> Is there anyone other than @Light D Lamperouge ?



I don't know if Serbian, but from Balkans I think @DeVision @Shrike @Mob

Maybe @Nataly too? There's probably more that I'm missing


----------



## Nataly (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I don't know if Serbian, but from Balkans I think @DeVision @Shrike @Mob
> 
> Maybe @Nataly too? There's probably more that I'm missing


I'm Russian 
I think the majority of OL is Europe-based


----------



## Gledania (Jun 14, 2020)

Do Bosnians and Serbians speak the same language ? I know a group tried to mix the two countries in one back in the first world war.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Sup @Natalija  welcome abroad m9 

I am in Tx, not even close to where @Light D Lamperouge is, but we are Nakama

Look we even have will of 'D' in our names 

Beware tho we are the forum's natural enemies  

Stay on our good side and accept that Zoro and Usopp are > your favorite character and you should be more than good to go


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I don't know if Serbian, but from Balkans I think @DeVision @Shrike @Mob
> 
> Maybe @Nataly too? There's probably more that I'm missing


Woooah, neat. We're taking over the forum slowly but surely. 



Nataly said:


> I'm Russian
> I think the majority of OL is Europe-based


Russian 


Gledinos said:


> Do Bosnians and Serbians speak the same language ? I know a group tried to mix the two countries in one back in the first world war.


Yes. Essentially the same. Imagine it like different dialects.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2020)

Nataly/Natalia is also a comie name.

USSR unite!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Woooah, neat. We're taking over the forum slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> Russian
> ...


Welcome to the forums and hope you will enjoy your time here, it is a lot of fun


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Sup @Natalija  welcome abroad m9
> 
> I am in Tx, not even close to where @Light D Lamperouge is, but we are Nakama
> 
> ...


Thank you, hi!!

Hehehehe then as long as we don't talk OP faves, we're good


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Welcome to the forums and hope you will enjoy your time here, it is a lot of fun


Many thanks, Russian goddess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Do Bosnians and Serbians speak the same language ? I know a group tried to mix the two countries in one back in the first world war.


I think they don't,  I mean there must be some differences like from france and Belgium to say the least, they can tell us! Light for instead can tell us the difference


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Welcome to the forums and hope you will enjoy your time here, it is a lot of fun


Here you have the godess Atena Mariko was referring to
With her you are on a safe boat, and you can relax, she is kind and wise....and beautiful too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Yassss. I'm Serbian. Pleased to meet y'all.
> 
> Is there anyone other than @Light D Lamperouge ?


*Who are you? 



You may call me Sensei. 







































*


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who are you? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up, boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Shut the fuck up, boy


*Nat 




Very lewd. *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2020)

Favorite BTS member, Natalija? V? : o


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Favorite BTS member, Natalija? V? : o


How do you know I like them?? 

No. Maknae.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Favorite BTS member, Natalija? V? : o



ppl ask weird questions

gotta always ask this first

Zoro or Sanji?

Yonkou or Admirals??



@Natalija


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ppl ask weird questions
> 
> gotta always ask this first
> 
> ...


At gunpoint? Zoro. Yonko. 

You?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2020)

JK, huh? I guess you are one of many that couldn't resist the international playboy.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> JK, huh? I guess you are one of many that couldn't resist the international playboy.


Exactly that. It's a guilty pleasure, shhhh.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> At gunpoint? Zoro. Yonko.
> 
> You?


I like the gun point answer lol... Sanjiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2020)

It is pretty cool how many different countries are represented on this site. I wonder if every country (besides the blocked ones) are represented on this site...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Anyway if you want to know who is the lewdest poster here you  just ask  around they will all mention a certain lewdmperouge....lmaoooo
Just kidding


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> At gunpoint? Zoro. Yonko.
> 
> You?



Has to be ur own free will mang

Don't worry my friend, no one is threatening you, just speak your heart content. Truth is, I for instance, actually like Sanji and Admirals. Surprising isn't it? The world is an amazing place afterall eh?


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Has to be ur own free will mang
> 
> Don't worry my friend, no one is threatening you, just speak your heart content. Truth is, I for instance, actually like Sanji and Admirals. Surprising isn't it? The world is an amazing place eh?


We gonna gonna protect you , kishido is our leader and we have our own kingdom


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Has to be ur own free will mang
> 
> Don't worry my friend, no one is threatening you, just speak your heart content. Truth is, I for instance, actually like Sanji and Admirals. Surprising isn't it? The world is an amazing place afterall eh?


I like most of them, but people keep asking me to choose 
Sanji and Admirals too.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I like most of them, but people keep asking me to choose
> Sanji and Admirals too.


Then Sanji and yonkou is just the perfect combo to satisfy both sides..lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I like most of them, but people keep asking me to choose
> Sanji and Admirals too.



*Ladies and Gentlemen, we got' em 
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure u saw it coming lmao


----------



## Natalija (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Ladies and Gentlemen, we got' em
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


HAHAHAH I love it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> It is pretty cool how many different countries are represented on this site. I wonder if every country (besides the blocked ones) are represented on this site...


Who are tbe blocked ones? China and north korea? Some more?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *Ladies and Gentlemen, we got' em
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I thought Goda was a good rating....


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 14, 2020)

New member


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I thought Goda was a good rating....



it is

for me at least

can be used for both lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

I am not welcoming any new members. Blame @DeVision


----------



## Lurko (Jun 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am not welcoming any new members. Blame @DeVision


Dev was messing around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev was messing around.


Fuck @DeVision tbh tbf.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck @DeVision tbh tbf.


No loving his better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No loving his better.


You can love that door on your way out of it.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy Bday @stealthblack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Do Bosnians and Serbians speak the same language ? I know a group tried to mix the two countries in one back in the first world war.



FFS Gled, when are you gonna learn it? 
I'm no Bosnian. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> I am not welcoming any new members. Blame @DeVision



It's okay. I'll take blame for all of your failures. You my bro and I have to watch your back. I can do it. I'm strong.


Lurker said:


> Dev was messing around.



With what? XD



Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck @DeVision tbh tbf.



Agree. But only the ladies.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

hbd m9 @stealthblack


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> FFS Gled, when are you gonna learn it?
> I'm no Bosnian.



Never said you are 

Where did I mention you ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Never said you are
> 
> Where did I mention you ?



What am I then?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What am I then?



You live in germany.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You live in germany.



That's not what I asked.


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

@stealthblack happy birthday


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Time for new poll 

Cuz we all know who the true dice goddess here


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Time for new poll
> 
> Cuz we all know who the true dice goddess here



Three 50side die against me. Right now. Roll first. 
No bet. Just want to put you to your place.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Time for new poll
> 
> Cuz we all know who the true dice goddess here



No.



DeVision said:


> That's not what I asked.




Oh sorry.

You're from Crotia , right ?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No bet. Just want to put you to your place





The smell of *cowardice* so strong it reaches china.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> You're from Crotia , right ?



See.. Still wrong.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> See.. Still wrong.


Serbia ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> The smell of *cowardice* so strong it reaches china.



I just have no idea what ava I'd make her wear. And honestly, don't feel like thinking. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Serbia ?



Nope.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nope.



Denmark? Finland ?
Something in the north?


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No.


 



DeVision said:


> Three 50side die against me. Right now. Roll first.
> No bet. Just want to put you to your place.


okkkk


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

@Nana how about a 2 days ava bet ?



You put whatever I ask.
Same for me

100 Dice bet.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> okkkk



Let's see.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

thx for confirming who the real dice goddess here


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana how about a 2 days ava bet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna change my avy now 
maybe next week


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> thx for confirming who the real dice goddess here



Nah.. We just confirmed the dice god is against me.... As usual. I tried to trick him with my first roll. Then he noticed and swung his cursed sword at me.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Majin Lu I am sorry to bother you but when I click on the link for the Graphic of the week 115 it tells me that the requested post cannot be found.


Thanks!

It is that link had "threads" written twice.

Wrong (broken): 

Right link: 

The general notice will be fixed asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

983 spoilers are out


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 983 spoilers are out



That was fast.. Good thing I made my prediction. XD


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy birthday. : o


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Happy birthday. : o



to who


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, it was apparently someone's birthday. So obviously he or she: o


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Well, it was apparently someone's birthday. So obviously he or she: o



Only legit sources like @Mickey Mouse pls


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Only legit sources like @Mickey Mouse pls



Fuk @Mickey Mouse . I just got used to his username, and I've heard he's gonna change his nickname to Super Mario.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2020)

He won't. That Disney taught  hatred runs too deep.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @stealthblack !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Jimin your ass is on thin ice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Nataly I welcome your newest split personality to the forum.

Nataly
Natie 
Nana
Natalija 


>.>


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nataly I welcome your newest split personality to the forum.
> 
> Nataly
> Natie
> ...


this joke is overused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> this joke is overused.


Is it?


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is it?


I see what u did lol 

and Yes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> this joke is overused.



Like @Soca you are disappointed in me....I just not been in the right mindset these last few days.


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Like @Soca you are disappointed in me....I just not been in the right mindset these last few days.


it is ok .. u ain't the one who started it but like I got tired of it eventually


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 15, 2020)

*Today's so boring and tedious. And the next few days are gonna be like that it seems because of the spoilers. It sucks *


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Like @Soca you are disappointed in me....I just not been in the right mindset these last few days.


chin up champ (bars)


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)

We haven't had games for quite some time now.

We should have a game.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I see what u did lol
> 
> and Yes


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We haven't had games for quite some time now.
> 
> We should have a game.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @stealthblack !!!


Our man! @stealthblack !
Auguriiiiii
Buona compleanno!
Have a drink ! Xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We haven't had games for quite some time now.
> 
> We should have a game.



Next week. After this chapter comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2020)

We can take this to the streets, Mkckey.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Next week. After this chapter comes out.


Are you gonna host it? What are you planning to do ?
What about a one piece collosseum MMA fight! You know I have been working on it for a while...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Today's so boring and tedious. And the next few days are gonna be like that it seems because of the spoilers. It sucks *



Let's change that.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

@Lurker you dare to lewd-rate me? Wanna fite?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> thx for confirming who the real dice goddess here


Lmaoooo nana swaaaan bad copy
You get a straight winner for this! I like people who can cope by having fun on themself lol
Now I will grant you the real nana premiation...
Here nana getting the crown of  Ol bet Princess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Lurker you dare to lewd-rate me? Wanna fite?


But you're lewd.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But you're lewd.


Talking to me ...
I have another ludacris for the ya lurk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But you're lewd.



How come?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey @Mariko. You too?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How come?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> this joke is overused.



No.

My jokes are eternally funny. 

Nanaly.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Mariko. You too?


You too what mister Sweden ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You too what mister Sweden ?



You Mariko's dupe now?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But you're lewd.


This is lewd lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You too what mister Sweden ?



I said he was another Nat kage bunshin.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> This is lewd lol


Lewdline.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You too what mister Sweden ?


What's up Glen? I didn't get the joke with mister Sweden!  Are they a piece of ice with no passion? You know what I mean I dunno shit about it, never been up there unfortunately, I always wished to see some Sweden beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mari forgot all the good times when we traded nudes.... I'm sad now.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Mari forgot all the good times when we traded nudes.... I'm sad now.


Lewddddd


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewddddd



That's not lewd. It was a business deal. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdline.


Maybe next  time I will just change my username like that ,it fits me better thou
Do you remember my previous one right!?
It was lion of lernia
An image to an Italian trash artist that died lately rip...
Check him out ...lmafooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok who are the 6 fools that voted nana? Who got stomped in the preliminaries?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok who are the 6 fools that voted nana? Who got stomped in the preliminaries?



I hate anonymous polls.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Maybe next  time I will just change my username like that ,it fits me better thou
> Do you remember my previous one right!?
> It was lion of lernia
> An image to an Italian trash artist that died lately rip...
> Check him out ...lmafooooo


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Especially how the Cafe mods made the "who are you voting for in the election" poll anonymous. I'll never forgive them for that.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I hate anonymous polls.


Me too


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Especially how the Cafe mods made the "who are you voting for in the election" poll anonymous. I'll never forgive them for that.


I'm dead lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I hate anonymous polls.



If only somebody with power could make the poll public.


@Soca 
@Kinjin 
@Etherborn 


>.>


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If only somebody with power could make the poll public.
> 
> 
> @Soca
> ...


I voted Nana.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Natalija rating tier specialist like Nana does not help your case!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If only somebody with power could make the poll public.
> 
> 
> @Soca
> ...



That's not how Xenforo works, you can't turn an already existing anonymous poll into a public poll. All you can do is accept that it's anonymous or re-do the poll.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2020)

suffer


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Me too


Me too I just wanted to know who are those people who voted for trump lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I voted Nana.


I give you credit for owning up to it. I then take credit away for voting for that weakling @Nana .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> suffer


Your music taste or your lack of modding?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> suffer


Soca I don't get your avy, am i supposed to look at her eyes?  I am a bit confused there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I give you credit for owning up to it. I then take credit away for voting for that weakling @Nana .


You dare call Nana weak?! Prove it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your music taste or your lack of modding?


Hey ..that's a karate move right there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> What's up Glen? I didn't get the joke with mister Sweden! Are they a piece of ice with no passion? You know what I mean I dunno shit about it, never been up there unfortunately, I always wished to see some Sweden beauty


What's the link between sweden beauties and what I said ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You dare call Nana weak?! Prove it.


I am 3-1 against her. How much more humiliation do you want her to suffer?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am 3-1 against her. How much more humiliation do you want her to suffer?


@Nana get him!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok who are the 6 fools that voted nana? Who got stomped in the preliminaries?


I first voted flame and then after the tournament I switch my vote to Alibaba, since January wasn't even there, just to be fair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

I first voted @Gledinos


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Nana get him!!


 Yes @Nana break against me once more and I will have @Redline decide your avy for the next 3 days.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am 3-1 against her. How much more humiliation do you want her to suffer?



What is your rate against me....?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You dare call Nana weak?! Prove it.


Naaa he just proved she is not unbeatable and neither the best dicer... Buy she is the queen of the bets thou
Although shit can happen and maybe nana only had one of those days, like with light who wasn't in the right day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes @Nana break against me once more and I will have @Redline decide your avy for the next 3 days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What is your rate against me....?


Cowards have no say in this.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes @Nana break against me once more and I will have @Redline decide your avy for the next 3 days.


Hell yeah that's s deal!
@Nana  !? After that gif you posted I know you can take it!
Also Mickey, what about if for convincing her  if she win , she let me choose one of my avatar for you as well!?
Lmaoooo
Look Micky you can use this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok who are the 6 fools that voted nana? Who got stomped in the preliminaries?


Winning constantly >>> winning a game or two 

Stay mad


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

*OLmania:*

Kinjin vs Alibaba
Lurker vs Light
Nana vs Mickey
Nataly vs Mariko
Redline vs DeVision


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hell yeah that's s deal!
> @Nana  !? After that gif you posted I know you can take it!
> Also Mickey, what about if for convincing her she let me choose one of my avatar for you as well!?
> Lmaoooo



I don't care, because you won't be deciding for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Winning constantly >>> winning a game or two
> 
> Stay mad



PROVE IT!!!!! ACCEPT THIS BET!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OLmania:*
> 
> Kinjin vs Alibaba
> Lurker vs Light
> ...


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> PROVE IT!!!!! ACCEPT THIS BET!!!!


What kind of bet ?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> PROVE IT!!!!! ACCEPT THIS BET!!!!


Yes.  This is a real challenge! It's now or never nana!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> What kind of bet ?



Avy bet. 3 days. @Redline chooses the loser's avy for those days.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes.  This is a real challenge! It's now or never nana!


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Avy bet. 3 days. @Redline chooses the loser's avy for those days.


If you wanna bet then it should be only between us


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cowards have no say in this.



Neither do losers. So shut up. 



T.D.A said:


> *OLmania:*
> 
> Kinjin vs Alibaba
> Lurker vs Light
> ...



Give me my wrestler name.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OLmania:*
> 
> Kinjin vs Alibaba
> Lurker vs Light
> ...


Oh yeah!.. it get a feeling of a WWF production incoming lol..
But you gotta add yourself against eterborn..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> If you wanna bet then it should be only between us


This is.....the lost is just more humiliating. 


DeVision said:


> Neither do losers. So shut up.



You are a coward who walks away after 1 game


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

I will be Jona Cehn


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Oh yeah!.. it get a feeling of a WWF production incoming lol..
> But you gotta add yourself against eterborn..lol



Why @Etherborn? You wanna fight


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> If you wanna bet then it should be only between us


It's ok no worries,
Mickey I will pass you some good ones...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Neither do losers. So shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me my wrestler name.



DeVon Dudley


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This is.....the lost is just more humiliating.
> 
> 
> You are a coward who walks away after 1 game


Then nope


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This is.....the lost is just more humiliating.
> 
> 
> You are a coward who walks away after 1 game



You want another L?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why @Etherborn? You wanna fight


I dunno is  just one name that came up to my mind I have no idea if you have some issue with someone tbh lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Then nope


Please Nana.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> DeVon Dudley



Didn't know the guy. XD


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why @Etherborn? You wanna fight



I don't think you want to fight me.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh.. Top tier beef.
@T.D.A vs @Etherborn


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. Top tier beef.
> @T.D.A vs @Etherborn


Edit power vs Mod power.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 15, 2020)

I didn't even know we had beef.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I don't think you want to fight me.


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2020)

please explain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

OLmania in GIFs:

1st match
Kinjin vs Alibaba:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Edit power vs Mod power.





Etherborn said:


> I didn't even know we had beef.





T.D.A said:


>


Hell yeah that's what I am talking about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana I'm here to take you down.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Edit power vs Mod power.



Inb4 Nami aka @Soca  (I know he hates her, that's why he's she XD) comes:





Etherborn said:


> I didn't even know we had beef.



Too late. It's spoken into existence.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nana I'm here to take you down.


Oh my..that sure sounds lewd from ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> please explain



The world needs to die. Forever.
Aliens please come and kill us all.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Mari forgot all the good times when we traded nudes.... I'm sad now.


What sort of place have I signed up for 


Mickey Mouse said:


> @Natalija rating tier specialist like Nana does not help your case!


Can't help it, that rating is _fab_.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

2nd match

@Lurker vs @Light D Lamperouge 

Lurker goes for the chair shot, Light counters and goes for the chokeslam, but Lurker counters at the last second, and picks up the chair:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> please explain



You never wanted to turn your girl into a slave before? He got that Celestial Dragon game. Impressive.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

im crying at the most upvoted youtube comment on that vid


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Natalija said:


> What sort of place have I signed up for







Natalija said:


> Can't help it, that rating is _fab_.



He deserves it. Don't worry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OLmania:*
> 
> Kinjin vs Alibaba
> Lurker vs Light
> ...



Me alone vs 12 members is unfair.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 15, 2020)

Full disclosure: I don't really know anything about wrestling.

I'm pretty good at hitting people from behind when they're posing for the audience like dipshits though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

@Nana Let's go.:Erza


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You never wanted to turn your girl into a slave before? He got that Celestial Dragon game. Impressive.



Celestial Dragon is NEVER a compliment in here. Get out!


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Match with @Nana in doubt after @Mickey Mouse is escorted out of the stadium by police. Rumours circulate that @Soca McMahon had something to do with it:


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me alone vs 12 members is unfair.



LMFAO. I love you.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania in GIFs:
> 
> 1st match
> Kinjin vs Alibaba:


Dibs on Edge.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Dibs on Edge.



Who's the guy on the reciving end?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Match with @Nana in doubt after @Mickey Mouse is escorted out of the stadium by police. Rumours circulate that @Soca McMahon had something to do with it:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh shit Kinjin is here.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who's the guy on the reciving end?


Jeff Hardy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Match with @Nana in doubt after @Mickey Mouse is escorted out of the stadium by police. Rumours circulate that @Soca McMahon had something to do with it:



Isn't @Mickey Mouse the list-guy. Jericho or whatever?


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nana I'm here to take you down.


So you wanna bet with me now ?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

My blade will be saved for light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> im crying at the most upvoted youtube comment on that vid


The gospel by our lord and savior Future  



best meme of 2020 I swear


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> So you wanna bet with me now ?


You ran from Mickey.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Draw your blade.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

News comes in that Mickey just got bail:


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> The gospel by our lord and savior Future
> 
> 
> 
> best meme of 2020 I swear




Future-sama is the only ruler we must follow


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You ran from Mickey.


She run from me too several times as well, just to let you know ... eheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You ran from Mickey.


I didn't run away from someone 

 

Try harder next time


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> My blade will be saved for light.


@Blade works for you? DAN DAN DAN


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I didn't run away from someone
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder next time


We throw 100 nine times once.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> News comes in that Mickey just got bail:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We throw 100 nine times once.


For what ?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We throw 100 nine times once.


Come on lurk don't let us down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Blade works for you? DAN DAN DAN


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> For what ?


Avatar bets.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Draw your blade.


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Avatar bets.


Yes I got that but in case i lost what will u give me ? 

I will keep my option open for you tho


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Come on lurk don't let us down!


I'll try.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Another time then @Nana 



DeVision said:


> You want another L?


3 cc points say I take this round, bitch.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes I got that but in case i lost what will u give me ?
> 
> I will keep my option open for you tho


Just have Red pick out the avatar....


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


>


:gogetashrug


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Three days only.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> For what ?


Don't worry about that nana that's a secondary thing , now you just gonna win if you wanna save your face ... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Blade works for you? DAN DAN DAN



Blade is cheap. Everyone can buy him.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Another time then @Nana
> 
> 
> 3 cc points say I take this round, bitch.



Sunday league sides have no right to challenge first division teams. Suckit.


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Just have Red pick out the avatar....


Nah 

Stop involving others you coward
Next.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Blade is cheap. Everyone can buy him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday league sides have no right to challenge first division teams. Suckit.



That is what bitch ass lucky cowards say. 


I would be proud of my 1-0 record to if it were against me.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'll try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Nana since you are the only one with balls. 3 cc point bet me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is what bitch ass lucky cowards say.
> 
> 
> I would be proud of my 1-0 record to if it were against me.



Nah. I'm not proud of victories against fodder. You got CoC'd.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> :gogetashrug


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I'm not proud of victories against fodder. You got CoC'd.


When you are ready to step up again, then you can proudly talk. All you have been doing is running.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

I tried Red.


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana since you are the only one with balls. 3 cc point bet me.


I have no balls 

 

But ok how about 100d 3 times ?  

.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Now do it for me. He deserves it but I can't neg, cause when I neg I rep.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> When you are ready to step up again, then you can proudly talk. All you have been doing is running.



I don't understand what your: " *barf* *barf* " means.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have no balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I tried Red.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse vs @DeVision feud?

i believe that @Redline is gonna get mad at





































mickey, for stealing his spot, in devision's non ending disliking cycle


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have no balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Mickey Mouse vs @DeVision feud?
> 
> i believe that @Redline is gonna get mad at
> 
> ...



Don't know what you talking about. XD

You's a real gossip girl.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't know what you talking about. XD
> 
> You's a real gossip girl.




says the guy who gets stomped by the fake italian oden stan


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

if i was a mod in this section

i would leave only unbanned, the zoro, admirals and shanks/mihawk fans 

everyone else would get section banned


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> says the guy who gets stomped by the fake italian oden stan



Get yourself a stool, and tell it in my eyes you manlet.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

I give up.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> if i was a mod in this section
> 
> i would leave only unbanned, the zoro, admirals and shanks/mihawk fans
> 
> everyone else would get section banned



Good thing you aint.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

devision, the guy who wears heels, while topping at 5'9 feet, AT BEST, calling others, as manlets


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> says the guy who gets stomped by the fake italian oden stan


Just in case you are talking to me there
What do you mean fake Italian? lol...
I am italian, it's a bit different lol  are you a fake  blade  from wherever your country is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> devision, the guy who wears heels, while topping at 5'9 feet, AT BEST, calling others, as manlets



Bitter? You'll eventually grow when you hit puberty. <3


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good thing you aint.




good thing, that kintorias has already gave me his password

and you will be the first to get off this section


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes more drama pls


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> good thing, that kintorias has already gave me his password
> 
> and you will be the first to get off this section



You know you love me.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> devision, the guy who wears heels, while topping at 5'9 feet, AT BEST, calling others, as manlets


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just in case you are talking to me there
> What do you mean fake Italian? lol...
> I am italian, it's a bit different lol  are you a fake  blade  from wherever your country is?





you dumb hobbit, tda named you as fake italian in that parody video between you and devision

did you forgot it already?

i regret defending you, at this point

even that nerd devision is right for mocking you now


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Why is @Flame hitting @Gledinos ?
Isn't that domestic violence?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)

I leave for 1h and come back to 100+ posts, plus a fight with an heavyweight champion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I leave for 1h and come back to 100+ posts, plus a fight with an heavyweight champion


the power of @GOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> you dumb hobbit, tda named you as fake italian in that parody video between you and devision
> 
> did you forgot it already?
> 
> ...


I see , I remember that, my bad I though you were implying you believed I was a fake lol .. no hard feelings blade chill out , you see how am I? I am straight and sincere I tell you what cames up to my mind without brakes lol
Thanks you for stand up for me , I appreciate , now you can turn on me too if you want , do as you wish better, we are all in the same boat somehow, catch ya around loco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

@T.D.A ....
Is WWF production still rolling?...
Looking forward to see the rest of the story lol ..nice work there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

thats alot of messages yo

whats going on


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Well.. Everyone was flexing for a bit, and then they stopped. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

After @Mickey Mouse returns to the stadium from jail, @Nana invites Mickey to the ring and offers a truce. Mickey responds:


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats alot of messages yo
> 
> whats going on



Just everyone having fair fights while I'm sent to the slaughterhouse


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats alot of messages yo
> 
> whats going on


We gotta  ask glen who is like the CIA.xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Everyone was flexing for a bit, and then they stopped. XD



ofc they stopped, I showed up after all 









































Man every1 and their EU times lol, when I wake up every1's sleeping lmao


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just everyone having fair fights while I'm sent to the slaughterhouse


See..imagine if you wouldn't have won the dice tournament!? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

I heared @Nana want to claim her place back as the rightful heiress on the Dice Throne

perhaps you'd have to 1v1 @Alibaba Saluja for it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have no balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deal. Next post will be my 3 rolls. I will tag you.


Blade said:


> @Mickey Mouse vs @DeVision feud?
> 
> i believe that @Redline is gonna get mad at
> 
> ...



@Redline can have him. I do not bully the weak.


@DeVision 



you on notice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Nana give me 3 more cc points


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

That fucking last throw!!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

loser!


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana give me 3 more cc points


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Done practicing 
Ok here I come


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

tsk tsk


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> After @Mickey Mouse returns to the stadium from jail, @Nana invites Mickey to the ring and offers a truce. Mickey responds:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Done practicing
> Ok here I come



CoC his ass!


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

No more practice 

Here come my throw with coc


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Done practicing
> Ok here I come


Did you said you were done practiing already here!?
Eheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Allow me to demonstrate you the true power of Dice Lords


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Fodder. Ya'll.
Going for a lewd number.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> Allow me to demonstrate you the true power of Dice Lords


Mmm I guess your stamina gets low pretty quickly , what have you been doing ?
Gosh .same here..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

something important came up 
see you all next decade !


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mmm I guess your stamina gets low pretty quickly , what have you been doing ?


Shaking head 24/7 takes out all the stamina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> After @Mickey Mouse returns to the stadium from jail, @Nana invites Mickey to the ring and offers a truce. Mickey responds:



A furious @Alibaba Saluja runs in, but it's too late the damage has been done:


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

@Mariko your ava inspired me


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> A furious @Alibaba Saluja runs in, but it's too late the damage has been done:



As the saying goes "Live to fight another day"


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

The power  kenpachi be with me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> The power  kenpachi be with me!


I bet my left hand it's @Blade 's favorite char in bleach. Then comes Grimjow in place 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko your ava inspired me


13 years old teens these days


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I bet my left hand it's @Blade 's favorite char in bleach. Then comes Grimjow in place 2





you should had said chadjow as my fav clorox char, lad


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Zaraki kenpachi rules!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Nana I expect those cc points by the end of the day.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh.. I see, I'm on your spite list again.. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@DeVision for our bet I want you to go crazy......1 month OP section ban. 100 side dice 5 times. You accept?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> you should had said chadjow as my fav clorox char, lad


Do you like grimjow more than Vegeta ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision for our bet I want you to go crazy......1 month OP section ban. 100 side dice 5 times. You accept?



Not falling for low quality bait.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Do you like grimjow more than Vegeta ?




gogeta/vegito are my fav db chars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> gogeta/vegito are my fav db chars


what about your fav *shonen *char ?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana I expect those cc points by the end of the day.


So you won Mickey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not falling for low quality bait.



What will you wager? Certainly not your nonexistent balls.


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fodder. Ya'll.
> Going for a lewd number.


I don't even need to throw twice to beat those numbers


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> what about your fav *shonen *char ?




kenshiro, easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What will you wager? Certainly not your nonexistent balls.



Hm.. How about an: "I don't deserve to be called DeVision's friend. He's better than me in every aspect. I want him to notice me" as your eternal signature?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Redline 


Nana said:


>





Nana said:


> Done practicing
> Ok here I come





Nana said:


> No more practice
> 
> Here come my throw with coc


These are her throws against me. Only the 1st 3 count. She think she was clever.


DeVision said:


> Fodder. Ya'll.
> Going for a lewd number.



And this chump would have also lost.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> kenshiro, easily



But let's not forget Toki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> But let's not forget Toki




kenshiro, toki, rei, juuza and raoh = best hokuto no ken chars


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

*Link Removed*




that's lit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> kenshiro, toki, rei, juuza and raoh = best hokuto no ken chars


Yeah man juuza was also one of my favourite, that moment when he steals raoh horse!
Even ken brother on the island of demons, I can't recall his name now but he was top notch same as kenshiro
This is the goat of manga! By the way have you seen the new ones and the new movies? I still like the old one  better to be honest
I don't agree with this list not even one bit lol..
This guy put juuza as number 21 while for me he was within the top 5 list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> kenshiro, toki, rei, juuza and raoh = best hokuto no ken chars


This is what kids nowdays should watch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Link Removed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



b-but thats banned in OBM section


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

is it weird if my fav bleach characters are Sado, ukitake and urhara xd

favorite dbz idk lol vegeta, satan and yamcha maybe lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana I expect those cc points by the end of the day.


 


My next revenge shall be great


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Waiting for @T.D.A  WWF Nat Vs Mariko news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> My next revenge shall be great



Good.....good......you show no fear......unlike someone...... @DeVision ...... 


@Alibaba Saluja 
@January 
@Lurker 
@Flame 
Any bets?


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

*We need new poll !! *


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is it weird if my fav bleach characters are Sado, ukitake and urhara xd
> 
> favorite dbz idk lol vegeta, satan and yamcha maybe lol


Not really! urhara  is cool and powerful I like him too but not the others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Waiting for @T.D.A  WWF Nat Vs Mariko news



That pillow fight already happened in the Alley a while ago.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good.....good......you show no fear......unlike someone...... @DeVision ......
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...


What are you betting on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hm.. How about an: "I don't deserve to be called DeVision's friend. He's better than me in every aspect. I want him to notice me" as your eternal signature?





Mickey Mouse said:


> Good.....good......you show no fear......unlike someone...... @DeVision ......
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...



Now you'll have to beg me, cause you pussied out.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> *We need new poll !! *


Like ? Have you got any suggestions nana?
Last time I won the lewdest , maybe this we can go for the rudest poll? Or the sweeties ? Lol I wonder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Like ? Have you got any suggestions nana?


Idk maybe funniest OL member
Sassiest ol member
Coolest OL member
Ol member you wanna hang out with
Ol member who should be banned
Etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah man juuza was also one of my favourite, that moment when he steals raoh horse!
> Even ken brother on the island of demons, I can't recall his name now but he was top notch same as kenshiro
> This is the goat of manga! By the way have you seen the new ones and the new movies? I still like the old one  better to be honest
> I don't agree with this list not even one bit lol..
> This guy put juuza as number 21 while for me he was within the top 5 list




that list is terrible

and juuza is legit part of the top 10 strongest hnk chars

hyoh (ken's bro) had several cool moments too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> What are you betting on?



Avy bet for a week. 100 sided 5 times.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Idk maybe funniest OL member
> Sassiest ol member
> Coolest OL member
> Ol member you wanna hang out with
> ...


I also added rudest and sweettiest lol

I see they seems ok,  Aside for the ban poll lol becouse it's not something we have to decide, it's up to the ones in charge!
They could have one on their own for instead , but not us who are just members lol..that's just silly and controproductive  imo, but the rest are ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Avy bet for a week. 100 sided 5 times.


I see ..but can I play with mine?
Nobody here wants to wear my monster avy lol..how sad....
They don't get the beauty of it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ol member who should be banned












































































i need a full list, for this one


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> i need a full list, for this one



You gonna be on that list for sure.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You gonna be on that list for sure.





imagine if usopp wins this one

the thread maker of this convo, gets exiled, i mean banned


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see ..but can I play with mine?
> Nobody here wants to wear my monster avy lol..how sad....
> They don't get the beauty of it .


What? Winner chooses the loser's avy.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> imagine if usopp wins this one
> 
> the thread maker of this convo, gets exiled, i mean banned





I see an academy award comming up for that scenario. 

Sorry @Go D. Usopp but you have to sacrifice yourself.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> that list is terrible
> 
> and juuza is legit part of the top 10 strongest hnk chars
> 
> hyoh (ken's bro) had several cool moments too


Yeah sorry I just pic and past the first chart and got showing I didn't check if not after lol..I agree it's a terrible list and against for me juuza can very well be around top 5 , surely within top ten..

An heathy Toki is number one imo
Then you have roah 
Kenshiro
  kaio
Hyoh
And juuza is right there even thou those top 5 can be very much equali it just depends on the path they walked in!
Ken was the destiny of hokuto, even if all of the other brother could have become a worthy successor if lead into the right path

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What? Winner chooses the loser's avy.


I know..I don't have any problems with it but the other does, if it's a deal it's a deal , you can't refuse to wear something you bet on it right?
Easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> I know..I don't have any problems with it but the other does, if it's a deal it's a deal , you can't refuse to wear something you bet on it right?
> Easy



Does not matter what others think. This out bet.....not like you are going to win anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

@Etherborn since u online can you kindly remove the poll 

 

Thx in advance


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Does not matter what others think. This out bet.....not like you are going to win anyway.


I am a lucky guy Mickey , you don't know how much! Lol
Are you gonna play it with dice? I can easily chop your down with my zaraki powa!? 
Are you afraid to lose Mickey...
If you lose you will wear my monster avy for a week ! Are you ok with it? Can I trust your words?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> what about your fav *shonen *char ?





Blade said:


> kenshiro, toki, rei, juuza and raoh = best hokuto no ken chars





Redline said:


> Yeah man juuza was also one of my favourite, that moment when he steals raoh horse!
> Even ken brother on the island of demons, I can't recall his name now but he was top notch same as kenshiro
> This is the goat of manga! By the way have you seen the new ones and the new movies? I still like the old one  better to be honest
> I don't agree with this list not even one bit lol..
> This guy put juuza as number 21 while for me he was within the top 5 list



dem is hokuto even considered shonen lol 

I liked toki but never got to finish the series lmao

my fav shonen char wud be Usopp no doubt



Nana said:


> *We need new poll !! *





DeVision said:


> I see an academy award comming up for that scenario.
> 
> Sorry @Go D. Usopp but you have to sacrifice yourself.



so should we got ahead and make it who needs to be banned 

btw mods can change the poll or thread titles anytime right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am a lucky guy Mickey , you don't know how much! Lol



So then.....so we have a bet?


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

and here is the main event question

in this convo/section



















has ever redline not made any poster feel annoyed/''angry'' towards him?

i mean

the guy is on the list of the most punchable ol posters, for 95% of this section, who had interacted with him, from the comments i have read all those months


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem is hokuto even considered shonen lol




it's part of the og super shonen series even 

way older than db and saint seiya too


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> and here is the main event question
> 
> in this convo/section
> 
> ...



well I must be part of the 5% left lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

@Blade asks the question he already knows the answer to.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So then.....so we have a bet?


Yep...tell me when I gotta trow the dice..and how many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

w8 u have a bet to get banned for an entire month?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep...tell me when I gotta trow the dice..and how many



100 sided. 5 times. Like this


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Shrike said:


> That pillow fight already happened in the Alley a while ago.



Link?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Etherborn since u online can you kindly remove the poll
> 
> 
> 
> Thx in advance



I mean I can change it lol

what have u guys decided on?

ur winning this one anyway, why do u want it changed badly lol


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 u have a bet to get banned for an entire month?





you get banned until 



















hxh stops being on hiatus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

A fucking 7?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 100 sided. 5 times. Like this


Ok this is your roll...
Here mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> you get banned until
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that indirect perma ban


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> you get banned until
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I mean I can change it lol
> 
> what have u guys decided on?
> 
> ur winning this one anyway, why do u want it changed badly lol


U can't remove it iirc
I tried before when I was OP
Only mods i guess


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

@Blade sets his post drafts like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




[Enter first line]



















[Add emoji]


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

I lost...send the avatar ! shit happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ok this is your roll...
> Here mine



.......lucky huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> U can't remove it iirc
> I tried before when I was OP
> Only mods i guess



i can't change it either?

lmaoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Blade sets his post drafts like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Blade sets his post drafts like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



nah he has more spaces in the middle, like this

































































@Blade 



Mickey Mouse said:


> .......lucky huh?



do best of 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......lucky huh?


Still indeed I am , this is not a big deal, sometime you lose , sometime you win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nah he has more spaces in the middle, like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































































almost there


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Maybe we can also have new name  for the convo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

w8 do best of the @Redline @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do best of 3



@Redline what other bet would you like?


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

"compulsive gamblers"


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that indirect perma ban




let's make it even better

you get banned until 














































sanji wins against zoro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> "compulsive gamblers"


Not coming from you! Not you!


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Maybe we can also have new name  for the convo


Yeah but this is still god usopp that has to decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> "compulsive gamblers"



ur right i actually cant change anything on the poll or its title

gna need mods lmao


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good.....good......you show no fear......unlike someone...... @DeVision ......
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah but this is still god usopp that has to decide



im fine with anything, I can't change it anyway lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur right i actually cant change anything on the poll or its title
> 
> gna need mods lmao


poll no 

But you can change thread title anytime you want


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> mods


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline what other bet would you like?


What do you mean? Send the avatar of your choice then if you want next week we do another one! Speed up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> poll no
> 
> But you can change thread title anytime you want



ok then any good title names @everyone


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

@Kinjin prove him wrong


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok then any good title names @everyone



How about 'Makino's Bar'

Or 'Nana's Casino'

Or 'Betting Club'


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok then any good title names @everyone




*OL Convo #6:* Everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> How about 'Makino's Bar'
> 
> Or 'Nana's Casino'
> 
> Or 'Betting Club'



Nana's Casino it is


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> *OL Convo #6:* Everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting



ok between this and @Nana 's Casino

do your votes gentlemen


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok between this and @Nana 's Casino
> 
> do your votes gentlemen




as we reach the climax of the voting









































redline suggests

*OL Convo #6: *Oden Experience Requiem




**


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Expectations : One Piece convo for general one piece discussions

Reality : bets, drama, rolling dice, funny edits, memes, cute cats


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Waiting for @Mickey Mouse  avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Link?



Pruned, I think.

Was fun though


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

dark question but...

ever wondered how did oden's stew taste like 

did kaido drink it after boiling him in it?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

title change done


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

> kong fu


it's kung fu, my third world nakama


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

I accept this challenge.


Redline said:


> What do you mean? Send the avatar of your choice then if you want next week we do another one! Speed up...


We are wins stacking here. I want to add on to the avy for a week. I will send the avy in good time.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> > kong fu
> 
> 
> it's kung fu, my third world nakama



im leaving it as it is just for our Kong luffy and goku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dark question but...
> 
> ever wondered how did oden's stew taste like
> 
> did kaido drink it after boiling him in it?


I don't think Kaido is a cannibal like big Mamu, but that's gross to think poor Oden Sama! Ahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im leaving it as it is just for our Kong luffy and goku




actually

le'ts revote



































redline's suggestion should had won


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I accept this challenge.
> 
> We are wins stacking here. I want to add on to the avy for a week. I will send the avy in good time.


No you gotta send it now  so I can wear it is not like you can decide when I will need to use the avatar lol .....
Move on and send me any avatar you want asap at least I am starting now and finish next Monday, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> > kong fu
> 
> 
> it's kung fu, my third world nakama



u realize kung fu is..






























a Chinese word so our tiny american brains can't process it


----------



## Shrike (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> > kong fu
> 
> 
> it's kung fu, my third world nakama



This is Kong fu


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Shrike said:


> This is Kong fu



thats more accurate given how everyone here is apparently a 6 ft tall brute


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Shrike said:


> This is Kong fu


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Even better 

Nana's Kung Fu Dugong's Casino


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> No you gotta send it now  so I can wear it is not like you can decide when I will need to use the avatar lol .....
> Move on and send me any avatar you want asap at least I am starting now and finish next Monday, thanks



Since when do the vanquished dictate the terms of their defeat? I am at work right now so I can not get it set up at the moment. You will wear your L soon enough.....be just a little patient.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> Expectations : One Piece convo for general one piece discussions
> 
> Reality : bets, drama, rolling dice, funny edits, memes, cute cats





if they expect an one piece talk in this convo














































they better go post in oro jackson instead


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats more accurate given how everyone here is apparently a 6 ft tall brute





do i smell a freeza height inferiority complex? 

how tall are you? taller than 5'9 feet or below flame height levels?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> Even better
> 
> Nana's Kung Fu Dugong's Casino



leaked picture of @Alibaba Saluja (luffy) training us normies how to kong fu in @Nana kong fu dojo


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Since when do the vanquished dictate the terms of their defeat? I am at work right now so I can not get it set up at the moment. You will wear your L soon enough.....be just a little patient.


Ok ok, sorry I didn't think about it..ok then when you have time as soon as you can manage send it to me , I thought you were not busy , my bad I apologize Mickey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> do i smell a freeza height inferiority complex?
> 
> how tall are you? taller than 5'9 feet or below flame height levels?


You forgot to add the 10 post space between the two sentences.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> do i smell a freeza height inferiority complex?
> 
> how tall are you? taller than 5'9 feet or below flame height levels?



I'm in the normal human size zone 5'8

sorry to disappoint u but i'm not a giraffe


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> You forgot to add the 10 post space between the two sentences.






















































you are right


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> the guy is on the list of the most punchable ol posters, for 95% of this section, who had interacted with him, from the comments i have read all those months



100%

Sometimes I want to punch him too.

But I still like him wow

@Redline


----------



## Irene (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 100%
> 
> Sometimes I want to punch him too.
> 
> ...


New poll idea 

Users who you wanna punch the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> do i smell a freeza height inferiority complex?
> 
> how tall are you? taller than 5'9 feet or below flame height levels?



Frieza: This isnt even my final form!!!!









































Gets shorter after every transformation


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> New poll idea
> 
> Users who you wanna punch the most


@Redline


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Frieza: This isnt even my final form!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in the dbs broly movie





































lizard wanted to become 5 inches taller by gathering every db, that was his plot relevance in the movie 

oh

and for 1 hour, he was also broly's punchbag


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> in the dbs broly movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not his fault he didn't get the right genes like his brother


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

You guys are being too mean on him..he's just very extroverted and hyper active poster.

But i have never seen him post anything cruel/mean


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not his fault he didn't get the right genes like his brother




who is COOLER than freeza too


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> You guys are being too mean on him..he's just very extroverted and hyper active poster.
> 
> But i have never seen him post anything cruel/mean



who? @Redline 

yea rly nice person, but wonder why when I first met him he was posting a lewd twerking gif every comment


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

@Blade current OL state.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> New poll idea
> 
> Users who you wanna punch the most



I like this one tho idk who I would wanna punch the most

interesting question


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Blade current OL state.


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> who? @Redline
> 
> yea rly nice person, but wonder why when I first met him he was posting a lewd twerking gif every comment


yeah, it gets pretty annoying at times

he's prolly young and will grow out of it eventually.

But making punchable poster polls is not a good idea. You don't wanna create hate/discouragement in current times man..


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

blm is the only movement i support 

and by that, i mean


























broly's life matter, obv


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> yeah, it gets pretty annoying at times
> 
> he's prolly young and will grow out of it eventually.
> 
> But making punchable poster polls is not a good idea. You don't wanna create hate/discouragement in current times man..



that's a fair point even tho its done as a joke


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 100%
> 
> Sometimes I want to punch him too.
> 
> ...


Lol .maybe that's what been a true Scorpio means , but it f you could interact with me and the way I would say the same things, it would be a lot different lol...you would understand I am not bullshitting you....if you don't like what you read or see , do and write better, do you think I like all the post I see? 
One the best thing to learn is life is to be able to make fun of himself, so if I am joking with you sometime if you don't like it tell me, I see many jokes about me and I am fine with it so why don't you just learn to cope with  it when the jokes are turn upon you?
My guess is whoever likes me understand this , the others don't and that's not my problem lol
Should be pretty simple, there are not me better then you  here! I  hope I don't give you that idea and if so is not my intention
But again it's your problem not mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> blm is the only movement i support
> 
> and by that, i mean
> 
> ...



> implying us mere mortals possess a threat to his life anyway


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> > implying us mere mortals possess a threat to his life anyway




i wasn't speaking about us

the fear is about








































the likes of toriyama, if he ever remembers him, again


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> who? @Redline
> 
> yea rly nice person, but wonder why when I first met him he was posting a lewd twerking gif every comment


Lol..that was a temporary lewd mode!
I also had a Zoro fan mode ! A Gamer mode too, it depends on the situations or the mood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> i wasn't speaking about us
> 
> the fear is about
> 
> ...



imagine if Broly was there with ultra instinct on the ToP


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> imagine if Broly was there with ultra instinct on the ToP




broly became stronger than jiren uchiha, in one movie 

if he had ui

bye bye, whis


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> yeah, it gets pretty annoying at times
> 
> he's prolly young and will grow out of it eventually.
> 
> But making punchable poster polls is not a good idea. You don't wanna create hate/discouragement in current times man..


How old are you January? 
Yeah I  am really young
But I can stand a punch  chickens poll lol
I could probably even kick the ass of anyone who would wish to punch me , fools...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> broly became stronger than jiren uchiha, in one movie
> 
> if he had ui
> 
> bye bye, whis



Jiren Uchiha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> How old are you January?
> Yeah I  am really young
> But I can stand a punch  chickens poll lol
> I could probably even kick the ass of anyone who would wish to punch me , fools...







pictured: mah neega redline challenging the average ol'er of this convo, in a mortal kombat


----------



## January (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> I could probably even kick the ass of anyone who would wish to punch me , fools...


Great that you have the confidence..


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: mah neega redline challenging the average ol'er of this convo, in a mortal kombat



thats a leaked footage of @Light D Lamperouge in action


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Nana said:


> New poll idea
> 
> Users who you wanna punch the most



@DeVision


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats a leaked footage of @Light D Lamperouge in action




31 feet lamperouge = escanor height levels


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

irl height now, he is 5'11 feet


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> Great that you have the confidence..


Not just that ...but also the skills.. believe it or not , not my problem lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

i don't want to punch anyone in this convo 

i am a good guy 

we are nakama















































*laughs in grimmjow voice*


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> and here is the main event question
> 
> in this convo/section
> 
> ...



So @Redline = Luffy?


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> irl height now, he is 5'11 feet


I always said I am 184 blade never change that! I don't know where your idea of different heights came from? Lol maybe someone's told you ? Lmaoo
I am not really that tall after all only 184 cm 
..have you got that right!.  So you can be 2 Meters or less I don't give a ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> I always said I am 184 blade never change that! I don't know where your idea of different heights came from? Lol maybe someone's told you ? Lmaoo
> I am not really that tall after all only 184 cm
> ..have you got that right!.  So you can be 2 Meters or less I don't give a ...




neega

learn to read

check the posts again

i am trolling lamperouge's height


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

January said:


> yeah, it gets pretty annoying at times
> 
> he's prolly young and will grow out of it eventually.
> 
> But making punchable poster polls is not a good idea. You don't wanna create hate/discouragement in current times man..



He can't be that young since the dude's lived in like 10 different countries.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Slap @Gledinos


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: mah neega redline challenging the average ol'er of this convo, in a mortal kombat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> He can't be that young since the dude's lived in like 10 different countries.


True...what can I do about it? If you don't believe it is not my problem, you could ask to see if it's true or not! Certain things you only learn when you live in a different country, not holidays lol
They are not ten by the way...
I lived in England, in France, in Spain, in Crete, in egipt and in mexico but aside London and Barcelona, where I spend more years the other places were all around a year or less..


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Slap @Gledinos


Throw a 100 dice , if it's above 50 you touched me
If not you failed


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 15, 2020)

kinda wanna make a yu gi oh card for all NF posters i know

this one fitst @Blade alot


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Male NF members after spending too long flirting with members they thought were female:


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

pictured: redline vs the ol convo


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Throw a 100 dice , if it's above 50 you touched me
> If not you failed


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Male NF members after spending too long flirting with members they thought were female:


What about the next wwf fight TD?
I wanna see some mud girl fight! 
Hell , Who doesn't!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .


We both know your hand is hurting you more than my cheek


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2020)

@Gledinos roll 100 and try and get higher than 72


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos roll 100 and try and get higher than 72


Okay


edit : fuck the dice god


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2020)

pictured: @Gledinos trying to kick a serious redline


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

@Gledinos 

Did you hear about the Algerian gang war taking place in France at the moment? Your people go hard.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

@Gledinos And when are you going to remove your invisibility? I can't properly monitor you like this.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let's change that.


*Let's lmao. 


Also I don't know what happened here lmao. 20 new pages *


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> Did you hear about the Algerian gang war taking place in France at the moment? Your people go hard.


Most of Algerians living in france are immigrants, and many of them have hard time integrating to french society. They have their own ghettos and fight in gangs between each others or the with the police. Nothing new tbh.
I don't like their mindset tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Most of Algerians living in france are immigrants, and many of them have hard time integrating to french society. They have their own ghettos and fight in gangs between each others or the with the police. Nothing new tbh.
> I don't like their mindset tbh



Informative.

How are the Algerians in Belgium?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

My best friend is Algerian, he's posting these videos in the group chat and cheering them on.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Informative.
> 
> How are the Algerians in Belgium?


Inexistant since most of people in there are from Maroco, not algeria. The belgian king brought many of them 30 years ago to work cause belgium needed immigrants in the past. They don't share a "colonized complexe" with Belgium like Algeria do with France , so there is less hatred , and easier integration.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> My best friend is Algerian, he's posting these videos in the group chat and cheering them on.


Because he's an imbecile. Tell him that from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Because he's an imbecile. Tell him that from me.



No that's rude


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> No that's rude


He's rude.
Same with the gangs fighting each others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> My best friend is Algerian, he's posting these videos in the group chat and cheering them on.





Gledinos said:


> Because he's an imbecile. Tell him that from me.


Hi guys , have you ever been to Marseille?
The parking ticket machine are all destroyed lol
Also I would recommend a nice movie that talk about this , if you haven't seen it already...
A meaningful one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He's rude.
> Same with the gangs fighting each others.



why is he rude for showing us a vid?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hi guys , have you ever been to Marseille?
> The parking ticket machine are all destroyed lol
> Also I would recommend a nice movie that talk about this , if you haven't seen it already



never even heard of Marseillie, my aunt/uncle and cousins lives in Paris though and I wanted to visit them this year but corona sadly


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> never even heard of Marseillie, my aunt/uncle and cousins lives in Paris though and I wanted to visit them this year but corona sadly


Let's say that it can be considered like the Naples of France
Well Marseille is in the south anyway quite far from Paris, there  are plenty of places that are amazing, they keep their surroundings well i.must say compare to  Italy the rivers looks cleanest! Lol
 I travel quite a lot of France on the road, I visited Carcassonne, Perpignan , the Bretagne ,Bordeaux , le dune du Pilar... amazing by the way, I will post a picture of it , it like been in a desert, I also.live one year in Toulouse, a little uni city, and I think France is really beautiful, but has its own problems
Here just a pic..
But consider the area pretty wide , they have some races with a sort of tree wheels car attached to a parashute and get pushed by the wind, there were also sort or shate bording with big sand wheels that you also ride with a parashute using the constant wind blowing of the ocean
Let see if I find a pic of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Let's say that it can be considered like the Naples of France



you live in france?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> why is he rude for showing us a vid?


For cheering them


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> For cheering them



its just a random fight video on the internet, it aint that deep and no point getting emotional over it


----------



## Gledania (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> its just a random fight video on the internet, it aint that deep and no point getting emotional over it


It gives my country a bad image to the world. It's not something they did once. It's something they do *often.*
Algerian society have a big problem with délinquance.


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

Here I didn't find the car I said and neither the skateboarding eversion of it lol,  they are not common apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> you live in france?


No I lived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Me vs @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Me vs @Mickey Mouse



Didn't want to slam you like that man.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Didn't want to slam you like that man.


You wanted to slam somebody and I didn't look.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Making dupes just to continue a debate about the radius of Naruto's rasengan?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2020)

Now that's what I call dedication.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Making dupes just to continue a debate about the radius of Naruto's rasengan?




But seriously where do you just get these random little tidbits around NF from?

Who is your source? What is your source!?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But seriously where do you just get these random little tidbits around NF from?
> 
> Who is your source? What is your source!?



I post in the Naruto Battledome and I've been following the debate tournament there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Finally home, almost 10:30. Let me get you that avy, @Redline . It will be nothing special.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Finally home, almost 10:30. Let me get you that avy, @Redline . It will be nothing special.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision




Catch a golden fish. Otherwise you don't stand a chance. XD



A Optimistic said:


> My best friend is Algerian, he's posting these videos in the group chat and cheering them on.



Weird friends. XD





But @Gledinos vs @A Optimistic is an interesting match-up @T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey @Soca
You're good at finding stuff. Can you find the thread were we predicted the DF of the flying six?

*Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't want to get spoiled about the last chapter._ 



I acidentally spoiled myself and want to know if I was right/close with Ulti's DF.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca
> You're good at finding stuff. Can you find the thread were we predicted the DF of the flying six?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't want to get spoiled about the last chapter._
> ...


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca
> You're good at finding stuff. Can you find the thread were we predicted the DF of the flying six?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't want to get spoiled about the last chapter._
> ...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you. 

EDIT: Even tho you fu*ked up the link. XD


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Even tho you fu*ked up the link. XD


it's almost 4am I'm not even supposed to be up


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

got me looking for links n shit


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> it's almost 4am I'm not even supposed to be up



That's why you here for. Work. XD

Joking. I'm thankful.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

And wtf are you doing waking up 4am. Sleep ffs.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And wtf are you doing waking up 4am. Sleep ffs.


I got up and was hungry so I ate and started browsing. I'm going back to sleep


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I got up and was hungry so I ate and started browsing. I'm going back to sleep





Btw. was it you with the notification I got?
I was careful. :/


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

@Kishido , @Sir Curlyhat and Sanji fans assemble

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> @Kishido , @Sir Curlyhat and Sanji fans assemble



Looks great!


----------



## Gledania (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> But @Gledinos vs @A Optimistic is an interesting match-up @T.D.A



Over wat ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Over wat ?



Dunno. It's T.D.A lvl imagination to make up fake rivalries.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> @Kishido , @Sir Curlyhat and Sanji fans assemble



Looks great


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

@Flame wtf is that ava. Change that shit.


----------



## Flame (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame wtf is that ava. Change that shit.


Hater. Best MK character 

you're lucky I was planning on changing it today anyway


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hater. Best MK character
> 
> you're lucky I was planning on changing it today anyway



He was ugly. (I know it was a she, that's the insult you stupid ass)

What's with Nami's face there?


----------



## Flame (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He was ugly. (I know it was a she, that's the insult you stupid ass)
> 
> What's with Nami's face there?


is it that time of the month again, dev?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hater. Best MK character
> 
> you're lucky I was planning on changing it today anyway


Nami


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Finally home, almost 10:30. Let me get you that avy, @Redline . It will be nothing special.


Robin  swaaaannnn!..
You have been too kind Mickey, as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Live feed  of Lurker trying to surf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> is it that time of the month again, dev?



Time of the month to insult you? It's ALWAYS that time of the month.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Ol news channel..
Blade hospitalised after trying flaming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi guys here you will find all the news and the upgrade of the best OL users and what they are up to, with live feed pics and so on . enjoy...XD If you want to know what a certain user is  doing just send a request and the Ol news channel will serve you live feed of it for free...
Keep in touch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Today  at 8.45.am  we have live feed from Lurker...
Trying to surf...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

*Red *


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Red *


Light you know I have some live feed of you too but if you want now we got a news ol channel you can ask there and make request if you want to know what we are all up to!
I am looking forward to see your request! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

No

Bad OL'er

Get back in the convo thread

shoo


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

G'morning folks


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> Bad OL'er
> 
> ...



Who? Me? 



Soca said:


> G'morning folks



Wasn't it 4am like 6-7 hours ago? Lazy ass.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> Bad OL'er
> 
> ...


Here I am, by magic!
I thought you had some request as well  soca ,Well then I guess news channels live feed will stay here then , I just wanted to make my contribution for the community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Red *


lewdman


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who? Me?



No red 



> Wasn't it 4am like 6-7 hours ago? Lazy ass.



I'll sleep for 9 hours next time

That'll show ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> lewdman


*Glen  


How's it going? *


----------



## Gledania (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Glen
> 
> 
> How's it going? *



I'm playin dark soul  , pushing my sword on some demon's ass.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 16, 2020)

That bromance


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I'm playin dark soul  , pushing my sword on some demon's ass.


What about the upcoming vahalla land!
I mean assassin, that seems spectacular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> No red
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want me to put you to your eternal sleep? Don't push me. Please no hammer.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You want me to put you to your eternal sleep? Don't push me. Please no hammer.



You need to take that energy and put it on Glen for this shit


Gledinos said:


> I'm playin dark soul  , pushing my sword on some demon's ass.



Dahell wrong with you hoes today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hater. Best MK character
> 
> you're lucky I was planning on changing it today anyway


Which character was it before @DeVision had to open his big fucking mouth! 


Redline said:


> Robin  swaaaannnn!..
> You have been too kind Mickey, as usual


  Because you were not a coward..... 


Soca said:


> G'morning folks



Good morning 

You always seem to wake up around 3 to 4. Is this from an old job you had recently?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> You need to take that energy and put it on Glen for this shit
> 
> 
> Dahell wrong with you hoes today



Greg is a weird af dude. And if I learned something in my life, that is not to mess with crazy. Crazy gonna shoot, stab or even kill you.
And Greg is a whole new dimension of cray cray.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which character was it before @DeVision had to open his big fucking mouth!
> Because you were not a coward.....



You can't get me out of your head, can you?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Dahell wrong with you hoes today


I mean ... literally the only way to survive in dark soul is to stick behind the monster and hit him in the butt.
So I'm totally secure with my post, nothing lewd. The only ones with perverted minds are yours guys


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You can't get me out of your head, can you?


 

You will break.

You will lose.


And you will suffer.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> You need to take that energy and put it on Glen for this shit
> 
> 
> Dahell wrong with you hoes today


Here Glendino taking the Ol weight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You will break.
> 
> You will lose.
> 
> ...



Not by the hands of a fodder.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You will break.
> 
> You will lose.
> 
> ...


Watch out Mickey the Don is training hard for ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good morning
> 
> You always seem to wake up around 3 to 4. Is this from an old job you had recently?


Side effect of muthafuckas with severe mental disorders





DeVision said:


> Greg is a weird af dude. And if I learned something in my life, that is not to mess with crazy. Crazy gonna shoot, stab or even kill you.
> And Greg is a whole new dimension of cray cray.


You are not wrong about that. Not wrong atall.



Gledinos said:


> I mean ... literally the only way to survive in dark soul is to stick behind the monster and hit him in the butt.
> So I'm totally secure with my post, nothing lewd. The only ones with perverted minds are yours guys


Imma go ahead and rate you lewd anyways. Lewd as fuck!


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here Glendino taking the Ol weight


That will go to someone less lewd!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> That will go to someone less lewd!


What about this one then , does it fits better for glen!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


No gonna lie that's a GOAT lil team right there. I would not mind this being a cannon thing lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> You are not wrong about that. Not wrong atall.



I know. That's why I stay away from Flame's wifey.




Soca said:


> Imma go ahead and rate you lewd anyways. Lewd as fuck!




He deserves it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Just epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> No gonna lie that's a GOAT lil team right there. I would not mind this being a cannon thing lol


Me neither..you can imagine such a crew ? Too good to be true thou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca will you kindly remove the poll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

Ping @Blade @Flame ​


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kinjin @Soca will you kindly remove the poll


Usopp was catching up to you huh

I see you


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Usopp was catching up to you huh
> 
> I see you


lmao no we talked yesterday about new poll 
we can't be 140 pages into the convo with the same poll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ping @Blade @Flame ​



Damn how true that actually is.....


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

OLmania continues.

Intense fight between @Gledinos and @A Optimistic:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania continues.
> 
> Intense fight between @Gledinos and @A Optimistic:



That looks more like the ending of a gay porno then an actual fight.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> That looks more like the ending of a gay porno then an actual fight.



Don't watch gay pornos, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I'm done


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Don't watch gay pornos, so I'll take your word for it.



Not even a Zoro video?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Not even a Zoro video?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


........dammit......that made me laugh......fucking Light......


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Not even a Zoro video?



Funnily enough it's the Zoro haters who hold onto the zoro yaoi stuff the most to bait the Z tards with 

Is this true? @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> fucking Light...


*At least buy me dinner first Mic  *


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



@RossellaFiamingo @MO


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

A lot of the younger Sanji fans, after being e-bullied during WCI arc, came back with vengeance like a menace on the fandoms, I wonder if this will happen to the BM fans after getting trolled for so long.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania continues.
> 
> Intense fight between @Gledinos and @A Optimistic:


In collaboration with OLmania some OL news channel live feed...
Heres  Redline  getting off a tube in London

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *At least buy me dinner first Mic  *



........no......


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> A lot of the younger Sanji fans, after being e-bullied during WCI arc, came back with vengeance like a menace on the fandoms, I wonder if this will happen to the BM fans after getting trolled for so long.


I wonder what's gonna happen when the same thing gonna happen for Zoro after wano lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> I wonder what's gonna happen when the same thing gonna happen for Zoro after wano lol...



Zoro fandom:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........no......


 


*Cheap bastard *


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Ol news channel last minute upgrade live feed
Here's @Mariko  still battling with @Nataly

Also we just recive this from an anonymous source
Here @Nana entering the last dice turnament

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Live feed  of Lurker trying to surf.


You moron I was on the Swim team.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You moron I was on the Swim team.


Sure...my bad! Xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ol news channel last minute upgrade live feed
> Here's @Mariko  still battling with @Nataly
> 
> Also we just recive this from an anonymous source
> Here @Nana entering the last dice turnament


Nataly has that Russian power.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nataly has that Russian power.


And Mariko the French endurance lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> And Mariko the French endurance lol


Mariko draws the best blades.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ping @Blade @Flame ​




vegeta taught bulma, the 50 saiyan shades of big V


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

nice avi @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nice avi @Redline


Robin swaaaannnn!!
That was a kind gift from Mickey I must say...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nice avi @Redline




i was expecting mickeyman to give redline some naruto yaoi ava and troll him

but, nah

he acted rather ''gently''


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Robin swaaaannnn!!
> That was a kind gift from Mickey I must say...





Blade said:


> i was expecting mickeyman to give redline some naruto yaoi ava and troll him
> 
> but, nah
> 
> he acted rather ''gently''



@Mickey Mouse holding back lol


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse holding back lol




imagine if he had gave redline a trans okama Lanji avatar


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> imagine if he had gave redline a trans okama Lanji avatar



one of these would be too much


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> vegeta taught bulma, the 50 saiyan shades of big V


Yamcha never stood a chance.


Blade said:


> i was expecting mickeyman to give redline some naruto yaoi ava and troll him
> 
> but, nah
> 
> he acted rather ''gently''



Waiting for @DeVision to grow a pair.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yamcha never stood a chance.
> 
> 
> Waiting for @DeVision to grow a pair.



this for @DeVision


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this for @DeVision



Too good for him. But you can have DeV wear that to mark him as your bitch......that is if he ever gets the courage to gamble!!!!!


@Alibaba Saluja 
@January 


Either of ya want to Gamble a 1 month section ban to the loser starting Jul 1st?


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> i was expecting mickeyman to give redline some naruto yaoi ava and troll him
> 
> but, nah
> 
> he acted rather ''gently''


i agree Blade, i wouldn't be so kind to myself either. lol, by the way, some of your personal live feeds shown up on th OL news channel
from some of your friends
heres Blade trying sayan mode in real life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> imagine if he had gave redline a trans okama Lanji avatar


OL breaking news channel time!
live feeds just surfaced of Blade younger days!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> OL breaking news channel time!
> live feeds just surfaced of Blade younger days!!!



and thats how best mates dance was invented


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> one of these would be too much


I disagree those are nothing compare to my special Monster avy list lol
Sanjinakama still break asses lmaooo!!


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello OL!

How are you in this beautiful d------




Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> @January
> Either of ya want to Gamble a *1 month section ban *to the loser starting Jul 1st?


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Too good for him. But you can have DeV wear that to mark him as your bitch......that is if he ever gets the courage to gamble!!!!!
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...


You're on mate

How many rolls?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> You're on mate
> 
> How many rolls?


Give me about 45 to 50 minutes before roll.


100 sided dice. 5 times. Highest amount wins.


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Give me about 45 to 50 minutes before roll.
> 
> 
> 100 sided dice. 5 times. Highest amount wins.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> one of these would be too much


*Please keep up with the latest fashion. 


*​


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Please keep up with the latest fashion. *
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Lmaoooo sanjinaaaaaa!!!! I bet even Zoro would bang her


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaoooo sanjinaaaaaa!!!! I bet even Zoro would bang her


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Please keep up with the latest fashion. *
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> OL breaking news channel time!
> live feeds just surfaced of Blade younger days!!!





young blade discovered the fortnite dance = millions of $ earnings and memes worth overall

meanwhile young redline was another 



shonen immigrant 







now, hold this  a bit


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this for @DeVision





why you posted your next avatar?


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

OL  live feed channel news
Redline caught in action


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


>



Time to see if you are ready to take the big stage or if you have to go off on a month long training session.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

@January .......you are ready.


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaoooo sanjinaaaaaa!!!! I bet even Zoro would bang her


yes we stan ZoSan


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to see if you are ready to take the big stage or if you have to go off on a month long training session.


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January .......you are ready.


Aww man, i was hoping to go on a month break


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

After July, I will return back stronger then ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to see if you are ready to take the big stage or if you have to go off on a month long training ,session.


Damn with those shitty rolls you would have lost against me too , good to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> Aww man, i was hoping to go on a month break


Kek, I guess I should not have rolled against you on a month starting with the letter J.


Redline said:


> Damn with those shitty rolls you would have lost against me too , good to know.



But you didn't.


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Kek, I guess I should not have rolled against you on a month starting with the letter J.


My sibling months got my back


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Kek, I guess I should not have rolled against you on a month starting with the letter J.
> 
> 
> But you didn't.


J  

Jeno


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes we stan ZoSan


Let me see some of yours Zosan pics then , see how it goes.lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

''ZoSan''














breh


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

and this neega redline wants to see some ZoSan pics too


breh


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> After July, I will return back stronger then ever.




wait, you get exiled? i mean banned from the convo?


breh


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> wait, you get exiled? i mean banned from the convo?
> 
> 
> breh


He did it to himself


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''ZoSan''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see what nana likes, i dont care zosan or sanzo lol  maybe you and some others could be interested in thou who knows its not my thing sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> i wanna see what nana likes, i dont care zosan or sanzo lol  maybe you and some others could be interested in thou who knows its not my thing sorry




ok

ZoSanline


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> ok
> 
> ZoSanline


Blazosan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

OLmania:

@Lurker confronts @Light D Lamperouge in the ring:


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Don't watch gay pornos, so I'll take your word for it.




Oh wow the burn.


A Optimistic said:


> Not even a Zoro video?



Oh damn the response. XD



Mickey Mouse said:


> Waiting for @DeVision to grow a pair.



You know I have a pair and something in between. You used to call it your lollipop.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Too good for him. But you can have DeV wear that to mark him as your bitch......that is if he ever gets the courage to gamble!!!!!
> 
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja
> ...



Not gonna get baited by a loser.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania:
> 
> @Lurker confronts @Light D Lamperouge in the ring:


Lol... but...but...
They are like the two faces of the same coin! How came? Xd
Keep us update!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania:
> 
> @Lurker confronts @Light D Lamperouge in the ring:


Translations

Lurker: You
Light: No you

Light points finger at himself and says 'I am lewd'


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2020)

*Don't leave us hanging here like that. When is Burger coming out of the hospital? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

Basically how @Mickey Mouse and @Nana flirt with each other via their 'games':


----------



## DeVision (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Basically how @Mickey Mouse and @Nana flirt with each other via their 'games':



So Supes wins?


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Basically how @Mickey Mouse and @Nana flirt with each other via their 'games':


Bro, what kind of stuff are you watching in quarantine?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> Bro, what kind of stuff are you watching in quarantine?



Just finished watching the movie where that scene is in last night lol.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania:
> 
> @Lurker confronts @Light D Lamperouge in the ring:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> wait, you get exiled? i mean banned from the convo?
> 
> 
> breh


Laugh and grow fat.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Laugh and grow fat.




see you in july


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Basically how @Mickey Mouse and @Nana flirt with each other via their 'games':


Reminds me of kungfu hustle.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> Bro, what kind of stuff are you watching in quarantine?




the ip man movie series is amazing, neega

watch the movies and you will see why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> see you in july



It starts in July. I still have 2 weeks before I go away.


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Laugh and grow fat.


More like this you mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> the ip man movie series is amazing, neega
> 
> watch the movies and you will see why


Oh, so that is where that clip is from? The 4th one? @T.D.A


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> the ip man movie series is amazing, neega
> 
> watch the movies and you will see why


I watch them all but the last one was not really good as the others expecially the fist two..imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh, so that is where that clip is from? The 4th one? @T.D.A




it's from ip man legacy z = takes place after ip man 3 = literally ip man 3.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh, so that is where that clip is from? The 4th one? @T.D.A


There is another movie where that guy is the main protagonist I don't remember the name if I will i will post it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's from ip man legacy z = takes place after ip man 3 = literally ip man 3.5


Yep that's it! Bravo blade that's the one I am talking about...that was good too by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge puts his life all on the line to decide the Lewd Heavyweight Champion once and for all vs @Lurker....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh, so that is where that clip is from? The 4th one? @T.D.A



What Blade said:



Blade said:


> it's from ip man legacy z = takes place after ip man 3 = literally ip man 3.5


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> the ip man movie series is amazing, neega
> 
> watch the movies and you will see why


Is this similar to hentai kamen rider or whatever people post all around


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Basically how @Mickey Mouse and @Nana flirt with each other via their 'games':


LMAO 


what is the name of this series/movie 
I got intrigued


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> what is the name of this series/movie
> I got intrigued



You need to watch the Ip Man series first (1 to 4), then this one Master Z (which is a spin off)


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Light D Lamperouge puts his life all on the line to decide the Lewd Heavyweight Champion once and for all vs @Lurker....


 
Where is lurk man!!???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You need to watch the Ip Man series first (1 to 4), then this one Master Z (which is a spin off)


how many episodes are there ?


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> how many episodes are there ?


They are movies nana
4 plus a spin off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> how many episodes are there ?



oh they are films, 4 of the main ones, and 1 spin off


----------



## Irene (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> oh they are films, 4 of the main ones, and 1 spin off





Redline said:


> They are movies nana
> 4 plus a spin off


Are they good ?


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> Are they good ?


The first two are the more realistic and sentimental ones , then after several years then did part. 3 and just lately part 4
But the whole story was basically more focus on the fist two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade said:


>


What about ONG bak blade?
Some pretty spectacular fighting scene right there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about ONG bak blade?
> Some pretty spectacular fighting scene right there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Silver (Jun 16, 2020)

where is this from?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2020)

Silver said:


> where is this from?


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2020)

Silver said:


> where is this from?


Opening 20


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

January said:


> Opening 20



this is a fan made opening or like for different country or what??

I'm confused actually lol, opening 20 is supposed to be hope right? one of my fav openings.



Im waiting on Franky and Usopp but I doubt it will be anything major.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this is a fan made opening or like for different country or what??
> 
> I'm confused actually lol, opening 20 is supposed to be hope right? one of my fav openings.
> 
> ...


Usoop will have most Def something and Frankie as well when vegapunk will be introduced but yeah maybe not a full arc but a a bigger sub plot to furfill whitin the arc like Zoro here in Wano for instead, it's clear he has a sub plot more focus on him and his roots, by the way Uso, do you like my new Sig ? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Usoop will have most Def something and Frankie as well when vegapunk will be introduced but yeah maybe not a full arc but a a bigger sub plot to furfill whitin the arc like Zoro here in Wano for instead, it's clear he has a sub plot more focus on him and his roots, by the way Uso, do you like my new Sig ? Lol



yea just need to be bit bigger man


----------



## Jimin (Jun 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> oh they are films, 4 of the main ones, and 1 spin off



Is the spin-off even worth watching?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

They are not getting new arcs. We know their past. Sanji got an arc because we just found out his past.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They are not getting new arcs. We know their past. Sanji got an arc because we just found out his past.



are you implaying...that Usopp is not Montblanc's decendant???


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> are you implaying...that Usopp is not Montblanc's decendant???


Yes.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

That's fine....still not his descendant though.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's fine....still not his descendant though.



u will see when yasopp reveals his last name to usopp


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u will see when yasopp reveals his last name to usopp


Yasopp is FM level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u will see when yasopp reveals his last name to usopp


Is he also going to get that milk he went out for all those years ago?


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u will see when yasopp reveals his last name to usopp


Usopp's mother is a Montblanc descendent.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Is he also going to get that milk he went out for all those years ago?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Is the spin-off even worth watching?



Yes


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Btw Sebbie appeared


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw Sebbie appeared


WHAT?


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Ulti weekly hype

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Is the spin-off even worth watching?


Yeah,, it is even better then the last one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Nana said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 17, 2020)

Thread feels empty without poll and tags


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thread feels empty without poll and tags


you just need to use a bit of fantasy and came up with something new like discussin one piece or.. why cats are better then dogs...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

New poll

How many memes does Alibaba have on his phone?

1000+

2000+

4500+

5000+

7000+

Over 9000


----------



## Irene (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New poll
> 
> How many memes does Alibaba have on his phone?
> 
> ...


who would you wanna ban ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*New poll please  *


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New poll
> 
> How many memes does Alibaba have on his phone?
> 
> ...


Enough to break the ice


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New poll
> 
> How many memes does Alibaba have on his phone?
> 
> ...


over 9000 it's the safest option imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> who would you wanna ban ?


why don 't you make your own list ,  lets see if i agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

And to have everything in harmony change the thread title to "Alibaba's 1001 memes"


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And to have everything in harmony change the thread title to "Alibaba's 1001 memes"


Alibaba and his 40 memes


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And to have everything in harmony change the thread title to "Alibaba's 1001 memes"


better then this crappy one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

January said:


> Alibaba and his 40 memes



This one's good too


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

January said:


> Enough to break the ice


Check this out Jan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

@Kinjin


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 17, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Shiba D. Inu !!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  Happy Birthday !!


Yeah buon compleanno Shiba it's your day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @Shiba D. Inu *


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2020)

OLmania:

OL Convo thread greets @Shiba D. Inu a happy birthday:


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OLmania:
> 
> OL Convo thread greets @Shiba D. Inu a happy birthday:


Happy B Day Shiba.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

thats the happy dance I do when Ulti is in a chapter


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy B'day @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

need to add Ulti emote   

@Kinjin


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy birthday, Shiba.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2020)

happy bd @Shiba D. Inu! no point in me posting more shibas i assume

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy birthday bro  @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

hbd m9 @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Shiba D. Inu


New meme now.


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> New meme now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yasopp is FM level.







January said:


> Usopp's mother is a Montblanc descendent.



why not both 






Mickey Mouse said:


> Is he also going to get that milk he went out for all those years ago?



Whats with this non believer ningen? 
Pirate life is tough man, Yasopp just suffers from he same issue all bad asses suffer from, a loss of their mental compass like Zoro


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

@January 

do u have nay idea about MAD and their openings? are these actually official openings on some channel or fanmade?


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @January
> 
> do u have nay idea about MAD and their openings? are these actually official openings on some channel or fanmade?


No idea mate, i thought it was real.

The description says it's fan made though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

January said:


> No idea mate, i thought it was real.
> 
> The description says it's fan made though



rikt

it has some legit new animations and some animations just straight up brought from the anime so I didnt know

was watching the other MAD openings and they were sick too actually

thats y was wondering how come ive never seen this b4


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

What we need is a Kurumi emote 

We have Sachi 

But we don't have Kurumi 

Kurumi >> Sachi


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

I want the Ps5 now!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What we need is a Kurumi emote
> 
> We have Sachi
> 
> ...



make one!

or ask some of our emotes underground drug dealers

@Light D Lamperouge @Nataly


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

@Nataly


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I want the Ps5 now!!!!!


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> make one!
> 
> or ask some of our emotes underground drug dealers
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @Nataly








A prepared man is worth two men


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


How tf does microsoft even expect us to carry that huge box out the stores smh. Not like sony is any better, it's like they're planning on kids to drop them so they would buy new ones


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp @Lurker I can make an emote (pretty much any kind) if you guys have a stock or can link me to it, it won't be a problem at all


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


Wi fi router looks better lol
I guess we gonna have to wait for the ps6 gen to see some real changes......I wonder how 2030 games gonna be like really... Somethings like full immersion olographics games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Lurker I can make an emote (pretty much any kind) if you guys have a stock or can link me to it, it won't be a problem at all


Can you make one for me too NAT?
This one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Go D. Usopp @Lurker I can make an emote (pretty much any kind) if you guys have a stock or can link me to it, it won't be a problem at all



I just want an Usopp set if you have any available 

I thought alibaba needed emotes but hes got himself covered lol 



Redline said:


> Can you make one for me too NAT?
> This one



I think there is a gif one with a dancing oden like that, uncolored tho. I don't have it saved but @Light D Lamperouge shud probably have it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wi fi router looks better lol
> I guess we gonna have to wait for the ps6 gen to see some real changes......I wonder how 2030 games gonna be like really... Somethings like full immersion olographics games


Ps6... T hinking too far ahead man.


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I just want an Usopp set if you have any available
> 
> I thought alibaba needed emotes but hes got himself covered lol
> 
> ...


Yeah but a colored meme should be cool too , it is something I should have on my arsenal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ps6... T hinking too far ahead man.


That's just about 2025  by 2030 we will be at 7 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

I should get PS5  Even though I don't play any games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I should get PS5  Even though I don't play any games


So why you should get it then?
Here we are Nataly ... enjoying some spaghetti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> need to add Ulti emote
> 
> @Kinjin


Happy bday Weiss!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I just want an Usopp set if you have any available
> 
> I thought alibaba needed emotes but hes got himself covered lol
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I just want an Usopp set if you have any available
> 
> I thought alibaba needed emotes but hes got himself covered lol


Let me see what I can come up with


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


That ok but too big and not coulored , also the images alone it's fine we know what it cames with, also once the anime gonna show that scene this can be upgrades for the better, but it's too big  anyway...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I just want an Usopp set if you have any available


​


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Not bad light but there must be some better ones
Like these ones lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> That ok but too big and not coulored , also the images alone it's fine we know what it cames with, also once the anime gonna show that scene this can be upgrades for the better, but it's too big  anyway...


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> So why you should get it then?
> Here we are Nataly ... enjoying some spaghetti






Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



long live the emotes king


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



u think i wouldn't already have these


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Let me see what I can come up with



that would be great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

It is no wonder why Ussop developed into such a liar.


Go D. Usopp said:


> that would be great


Yeah because you need to change that sig.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is no wonder why Ussop developed into such a liar.
> 
> Yeah because you need to change that sig.



i just need to replace kidd with zoro and its perfect 

dw would pull out usopp rekting both yonkou when the time calls for it


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> long live the emotes king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Make it smaller light! Still too big, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp Fresh off the Photoshop 

While looking for some Usopp stocks, I found a lot for more OP emotes like I will ever finish them all 



<-This one is too hilarious, I had to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 17, 2020)

I like this one.

Someone request it in the emote suggestion thread. I'll try to update the thread on the weekend™.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I like this one.
> 
> Someone request it in the emote suggestion thread. I'll try to update the thread on the weekend™.


I just found some emote worthy images on Pinterest and this one looked interesting, didn't know it was already made before


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Go D. Usopp Fresh off the Photoshop
> 
> While looking for some Usopp stocks, I found a lot for more OP emotes like I will ever finish them all



These two are winners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

@Gianfi  

@January


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Go D. Usopp Fresh off the Photoshop
> 
> While looking for some Usopp stocks, I found a lot for more OP emotes like I will ever finish them all
> 
> ...


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

That's too funny. They are all yours, of course, I'm just glad to help


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Gianfi
> 
> @January



Best emote ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow. Zoro so lost, he all the way in yugi-oh, as a spell card.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Zoro so lost, he all the way in yugi-oh, as a spell card.



leaked footage of zoro without his swords having to resort to stealing food to survive in the hard yu gi oh world


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I should get PS5  Even though I don't play any games


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> leaked footage of zoro without his swords having to resort to stealing food to survive in the hard yu gi oh world



The future of Zoro once his GOAT captain dies.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

With the Ps6 somebody will be able to enter games like Sword Art Online.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

You can control how drunk you get by Ps7.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The future of Zoro once his GOAT captain dies.



it would need a plot sword stronger than the plot armor to kill Luffy 

thats stronger than mihawk's yoru so likely wont happen 


Lurker said:


> You can control how drunk you get by Ps7.



Ps8 =  the characters of the game control us instead


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it would need a plot sword stronger than the plot armor to kill Luffy
> 
> thats stronger than mihawk's yoru so likely wont happen
> 
> ...


Ps9=GAME OVER.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it would need a plot sword stronger than the plot armor to kill Luffy
> 
> thats stronger than mihawk's yoru so likely wont happen



Implying Mihawk is something special.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Implying Mihawk is something special.


Take it back.


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ps9=GAME OVER.


Ps10 revelation!
The surrogate era begins


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Take it back.



Not over my dead body. Dude couldn't even cut pre-skip Luffy.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nope ..Ps10 revelation!
> The surrogate era begins


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



I dare you to rate me tier spec once more.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Gianfi
> 
> @January


Well done Nat, they’re great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I dare you to rate me tier spec once more.


Then I won't rep you if you act this way. I'll give Lewdline your rep instead!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Then I won't rep you if you act this way. I'll give Lewdline your rep instead!!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Then I won't rep you if you act this way. I'll give Lewdline your rep instead!!


I don't even know to whom are you talking too lol.... Maybe My horse? Let him rest on the stable please


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Red is like fuck that negrep. I'm good.


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

OL live feeds newschannel coming up...stay tuned
@Nana last dice tournament quick resume


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*@Go D. Usopp 
*​


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Go D. Usopp
> *​


Got some more OL news channel live feed for ya 
Told you something would have came up mate... XD
Here @Light D Lamperouge  caught showing off at his birthday party


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*Red *


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Blade said:


>



You racist!


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Ol news channel vintage live feed..
Little Redline at the beach


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You racist!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Wtf. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not over my dead body. Dude couldn't even cut pre-skip Luffy.



so couldn't the 3 admirals together and the fleet admiral 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Go D. Usopp
> *​







Redline said:


> Got some more OL news channel live feed for ya
> Told you something would have came up mate... XD
> Here @Light D Lamperouge  caught showing off at his birthday party



thats the redline I know


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2020)

pictured: when people ask @Go D. Usopp, if usopp will surpass katakuri in power


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> so couldn't the 3 admirals together and the fleet admiral



Didn't say otherwise. 
The only 2 capable marines left after the war.
Garp is in a retirement state, and Aokiji left.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

January said:


> Best emote ever


You're breathtaking 


Lurker said:


>


What  Why not



Gianfi said:


> Well done Nat, they’re great


And here you questioned me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Zoro so lost, he all the way in yugi-oh, as a spell card.



Man Zoro makes so many cameo appearances in other series. He puts in the work. Highest paid character in One Piece. Well earned.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Man Zoro makes so many cameo appearances in other series. He puts in the work. Highest paid character in One Piece. Well earned.



Nah. His capt is still MVP. But Zoro is well deserved 2nd. You could call him DPotY. XD

What's up man? Can we expect the finale of the T.D.A avengers productions?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

Every time I see the convo name, I think of this song
I remember the remix of this song was in Scrubs 

And Vegas, I miss Vegas


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You're breathtaking
> 
> What  Why not
> 
> ...


I'm joking.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*People's reaction when @Redline  posts 
*​


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. His capt is still MVP. But Zoro is well deserved 2nd. You could call him DPotY. XD
> 
> What's up man? Can we expect the finale of the T.D.A avengers productions?



T.D.A Productions still in negotiations with some actors for the last episode. Rumours have it it'll take an offer of £400,000 per second shown for @Nataly to consider being in it while @Soca is now demanding £800,000 per second.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm joking.


Lurker  how could you



T.D.A said:


> T.D.A Productions still in negotiations with some actors for the last episode. Rumours have it it'll take an offer of £400,000 per second shown for @Nataly to consider being in it while @Soca is now demanding £800,000 per second.


Those are some high stacks, damn


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2020)

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/evening/night


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> T.D.A Productions still in negotiations with some actors for the last episode. Rumours have it it'll take an offer of £400,000 per second shown for @Nataly to consider being in it while @Soca is now demanding £800,000 per second.



Didn't they serve their purpose already? Use old inserts from them. No-one's gonna notice it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *People's reaction when @Redline  posts
> *​


That only you becouse you are afraid I will expose your lewdness! Xd but that should have been settle by now, we know now it's become a fact...lmaoooo


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Lurker  how could you
> 
> 
> Those are some high stacks, damn


Nataly about to mess up on Fortnite on Ps5.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2020)

@T.D.A 
I have 3 more enemies in here.
@Light D Lamperouge @Lurker and @Go D. Usopp wanna fite me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> That only you becouse you are afraid I will expose your lewdness! Xd but that should have been settle by now, we know now it's become a fact...lmaoooo




Jk btw. 
​


DeVision said:


> @T.D.A
> I have 3 more enemies in here.
> @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker and @Go D. Usopp wanna fite me.


​


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: when people ask @Go D. Usopp, if usopp will surpass katakuri in power



yea that's their reaction when I prove them wrong 



DeVision said:


> @T.D.A
> I have 3 more enemies in here.
> @Light D Lamperouge @Lurker and @Go D. Usopp wanna fite me.



kakatte koi


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

how about the new sig 

now it quality GODA writing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*Best girl finally *
**

_*


Go D. Usopp said:



@Mickey Mouse

Click to expand...

*_


Go D. Usopp said:


> _*how about the new sig *_
> 
> _*now it quality GODA writing *_



_*Goats and Luffy  *_


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> how about the new sig
> 
> now it quality GODA writing



Get rid of Law......and you have a sig.......


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

*Get rid of Luffy and it's fine.  *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Get rid of Luffy and it's fine.  *





Mickey Mouse said:


> Get rid of Law......and you have a sig.......



its fine lol law is kool unlike kidd 

inb4 replace law with sanji or nami

or better yet perona or vivi


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i am going to destroy this convo



*Spoiler*: __ 







:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza:Erza


----------



## Yamato (Jun 17, 2020)

Compilation of the single vids I think. 

Heh it’s also Yao’s birthday today, Franky’s VA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> T.D.A Productions still in negotiations with some actors for the last episode. Rumours have it it'll take an offer of £400,000 per second shown for @Nataly to consider being in it while @Soca is now demanding £800,000 per second.





DeVision said:


> Didn't they serve their purpose already? Use old inserts from them. No-one's gonna notice it.


I wants my damn moneys


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2020)

also stop spamming emojis muthafuckas


----------



## January (Jun 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> also stop spamming emojis muthafuckas


gimme more spoils


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2020)

January said:


> gimme more spoils


Yah gets nothing 

NOTHING!


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I wants my damn moneys


There you are soca! Lololol


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> There you are soca! Lololol


why you tryna butter me up 

watchu want


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

we shud all give our warm welcome backs to the legend @Gohara 

the Tier Specialist lord himself 

I officially weclome you bk brother


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

> if shanks came to wano he will get rekt by apoo cuz he cant cover both ears


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> > if shanks came to wano he will get rekt by apoo cuz he cant cover both ears


I believe scopper may come handy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Can't see.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

Am I still allowed to post more fight clips? : o


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Am I still allowed to post more fight clips? : o


At least he put up a fight before he died.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Am I still allowed to post more fight clips? : o


Those are always welcome......not like we gonna get many scenes fighting in the manga.


Lurker said:


> At least he put up a fight before he died.


I.......guess? He was one shotted.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

Gotta keep those hands up to protect yourself. ck


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 17, 2020)

When Luffy goes back to the Grandline and its scrub villains


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

is this true @DeVision


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its fine lol law is kool unlike kidd
> 
> inb4 replace law with sanji or nami
> 
> or better yet perona or vivi



Kidd >>>>> your irrelevant favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kidd >>>>> your irrelevant favorites


----------



## DeVision (Jun 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Get rid of Luffy and it's fine.  *



Wow. You one of those who gonna hate One Piece because Luffy won at the end. 



Soca said:


> I wants my damn moneys




I don't care. You have enough. 


Go D. Usopp said:


> is this true @DeVision



Unfortunately yes. XD
It reads: five hundred five and fifty.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Unfortunately yes. XD
> It reads: five hundred five and fifty.



how do u even pronounce that


----------



## DeVision (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how do u even pronounce that



As I just told you. You say 500 5 and 50.
Fünf hundert = 5 100
Fünf = 5
und fünfzig = and 50

German.... XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As I just told you. You say 500 5 and 50.
> Fünf hundert = 5 100
> Fünf = 5
> und fünfzig = and 50
> ...





well when u splitted it up like that its atleast readable to some extent lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well when u splitted it up like that its atleast readable to some extent lol



What?

5 100 5 and 50 is reasonable?


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2020)

No wonder people found it difficult to crack the German Enigma code


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?
> 
> 5 100 5 and 50 is reasonable?



i just had issue pronouncing it as one word lol

if u compare it to english the difference is just the word "and" lol, with the five and fifty swapped i guess

english = five hundred fifty five
german = five hundred five *and* fifty

thats why it not too bad after u splitted it lol


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i just had issue pronouncing it as one word lol
> 
> if u compare it to english the difference is just the word "and" lol, with the five and fifty swapped i guess
> 
> ...


all i know is that they seem to be having a lot of fün in it.


----------



## Flame (Jun 18, 2020)

five hundred five and fifty.. who does that


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler day..

Not sure if it's even worth it to post memes


----------



## Garcher (Jun 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> five hundred five and fifty.. who does that


Übermenschen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. You one of those who gonna hate One Piece because Luffy won at the end.


*Lmao no. I don't hate him. Luffy's my second favourite type of condom. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 18, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol
Cinquecento cinquanta cinque
500+ 50 + 5 
Easy peasy


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shiba D. Inu​


Niceeee..I just don't remember if you tag shiba becouse he likes her or he doesn't lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kidd >>>>> your irrelevant favorites


I like kidd a lot but put it like that he is irrilevant as much as any other favourite character aside luffy lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> I like kidd a lot but put it like that he is irrilevant as much as any other favourite character aside luffy lol


nope.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

Who's this new KPop singer, Nana? : o

Also, should I post more fight vids? Does it matter if they're not in English?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spoiler day..
> 
> Not sure if it's even worth it to post memes


The first spoilers drop on Monday for a few weeks now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Who's this new KPop singer, Nana? : o
> 
> Also, should I post more fight vids? Does it matter if they're not in English?


No it does not matter if they are in English.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2020)

You can do better then that.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Have some more...


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The first spoilers drop on Monday for a few weeks now.


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

This prank is good too lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> This prank is good too lol



All fake....


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> All fake....


This one is also all fake lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Who's this new KPop singer, Nana? : o
> 
> Also, should I post more fight vids? Does it matter if they're not in English?



Yeri from Red Velvet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh gosh... I see it's Yeri now... It should have been obvious.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 18, 2020)

Just here to say fuck you @Light D Lamperouge.


----------



## Flame (Jun 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just here to say fuck you @Light D Lamperouge.


wtf is that depressing avatar? and why is Ace lifting up Garp's skirt from behind like that?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 18, 2020)

@Soca Cyberpunk 2077 delayed to November. Might as well play it on the PS5 now.


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca Cyberpunk 2077 delayed to November. Might as well play it on the PS5 now.


might as fucking well


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> might as fucking well


Vahalla land is waiting for ya mate


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

that last fight is actually anime lvl sht lmao

@DeVision did u lose a bet or smthing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Niceeee..I just don't remember if you tag shiba becouse he likes her or he doesn't lol



@Shiba D. Inu is certified biggest ulti stan in the 7 seas


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

The two guys in the last clip actually both knew how to fight pretty well. : o


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

when will we have new poll @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


>


:gitgud


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> :gitgud


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> when will we have new poll @Go D. Usopp



i thought i cant put it huh?

w8 can it?

edit: w8 i can lmaoo

what should we make it?


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Shiba D. Inu is certified biggest ulti stan in the 7 seas


Behold Ulti sama Raw beauty!


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i thought i cant put it huh?
> 
> w8 can it?
> 
> ...


Best music genres?
Favourite sport?


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i thought i cant put it huh?
> 
> w8 can it?
> 
> ...


well it is up to you 

but pls make answers visible so it would be more fun


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 18, 2020)

*Mans really went from a crackhead to a doctor somehow *


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Mans really went from a crackhead to a doctor somehow *


Lol.. Thats true... Poor marco,  well at least now he loks better then ever


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Best music genres?
> Favourite sport?





Nana said:


> well it is up to you
> 
> but pls make answers visible so it would be more fun



I like these 2, music genra or fav sports, which one we shud do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Music is more general I suppose
So you can have like 
Punk
Pop
Indie
Rock
Heavy metal
Grunge
Trash
K pop
Hard rock 
Disco vintage
Reagge
Classic
Hip hop
Tri pop
House
Drum and bass
Tecno
Trap
Blues
Jazz
 And maybe some more options lol...I surely forgot some


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I like these 2, music genra or fav sports, which one we shud do?


sports


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Music is more general I suppose
> So you can have like
> Punk
> Pop
> ...





Nana said:


> sports



music it is then xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

@Nana votes are publicly visible lmao xdd

also @Redline I dont know like half of these ones lol, I added electronic dance instead of 'trash' and I wonder if freestyle rap counts as one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana votes are publicly visible lmao xdd
> 
> also @Redline I dont know like half of these ones lol, I added electronic dance instead of 'trash' and I wonder if freestyle rap counts as one.


Can u make it multiple choices


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Nana said:


> Can u make it multiple choices



done lol

EDM 

inb4 kpop wins with all these ppl and their kpop avis


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana votes are publicly visible lmao xdd
> 
> also @Redline I dont know like half of these ones lol, I added electronic dance instead of 'trash' and I wonder if freestyle rap counts as one.


Eheheh  no I wouldn't count freestyle a genre, but if you want you can also add  Hardcore, Rockabilly, Trance, Dub, Ragamuffin,Soul, and Swing...XD but I am sure I still miss some more lol
By the way it's Trip hop


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh  no I wouldn't count freestyle a genre, but if you want you can also add  Hardcore, Rockabilly, Trance, Dub, Ragamuffin,Soul, and Swing...XD but I am sure I still miss some more lol
> By the way it's Trip hop



the limit is 20 so is full lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2020)

Hip Hop=/=Rap


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

EDM best

where my gaming music stans at


----------



## DeVision (Jun 19, 2020)

Flame said:


> wtf is that depressing avatar? and why is Ace lifting up Garp's skirt from behind like that?




Here to say: Fuck you Flame. *no cute emote to make it sound better*


Light D Lamperouge said:


>



For insulting goatffy.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that last fight is actually anime lvl sht lmao
> 
> @DeVision did u lose a bet or smthing



Why?


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

@Mariko 
I am expecting some more grunge votes lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 19, 2020)

United return this evening


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca vs REDACTED


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)

Who snitched to Gorosei REDACTED?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Who snitched to Gorosei REDACTED?




Candidates:

@Gledinos 
@Mariko 
@DeVision 
@Kinjin


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Who snitched to Gorosei REDACTED?


Redline.


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Who snitched to Gorosei REDACTED?


The snitch usually portrays himself as innocent..

Even the profile name is used to show loyalty.


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Mister cry baby lol..... difficult not to notice


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)

@T.D.A was right all along


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2020)

Section related to Pirates manga

Mods wondering why people posting illegal links..


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

January said:


> Section related to Pirates manga
> 
> Mods wondering why people posting illegal links..


That deserves one of your meme


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to NF, where we share by-definition-illegal-stolen-contents for 15 years.

Also: don't post illegal stolen anything.

Thanks.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)

@T.D.A 's advanced COO confirmed!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @T.D.A was right all along


Whitebeard....


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Welcome to NF, where we share by-definition-illegal-stolen-contents for 15 years.
> 
> Also: don't post illegal stolen anything.
> 
> Thanks.


Like saying welcome to NF the home of perverts, but don't post Lewds .. thanks..


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Like saying welcome to NF the home of perverts, but don't post Lewds .. thanks..



Welcome in our awesome manga forum where you can post memes in the Alley or receipes in the KCC.

Have fun.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @T.D.A was right all along



Yes in the end, they all come to this realisation.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)

We know who snitched now guess the mole/traitor


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Should we call out Thanos?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Here to say: Fuck you Flame. *no cute emote to make it sound better*
> 
> 
> For insulting goatffy.


 





*Also @Alibaba Saluja 
*


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Welcome in our awesome manga forum where you can post memes in the Alley or receipes in the KCC.
> 
> Have fun.


Yeah I promise the guys I would have send a recipe..I still have some time left I guess, but I haven't had the chance
By the way. Where is your unplugged grunge vote? XD


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Can you post some spicy meat dishes, Redline? : o


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Can you post some spicy meat dishes, Redline? : o


Spicy like ? With pepper or curry?
There are quick  recipes with chicken meat
Look.. something like this pretty easy to do

Chicken curry with basmati rice on a side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Ooh, Indian food. : o Didn't know you were Indian.

I do like masala. : o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Ooh, Indian food. : o Didn't know you were Indian.
> 
> I do like masala. : o


I am italian lol.. But i like indian food as well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

@Soca what the hell summoned IT to spoiler thread to question you?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh, nevermind. XD Italian food is good.

If I ever go to Italy, I want gelato.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Oh, nevermind. XD Italian food is good.
> 
> If I ever go to Italy, I want gelato.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We know who snitched now guess the mole/traitor



Nevermind got my answer.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)

What a perfect opportunity to use this meme.

Thank you Kami-sama


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nevermind got my answer.


Look at Whitebeard's profile. Mbxx is his favorite character...


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Ol news live feed channel
Here Lurker training  hard for his swim team brotherhood


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ol news live feed channel
> Here Lurker training for his swim team brotherhood


I'm not saving your life if you start drowning.


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm not saving your life if you start drowning.


You better not to, I don't wanna die lol
Luuuuuuurrrrrrrrkkkkkkkk
Kappa


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> You better not to, I don't wanna die lol
> Luuuuuuurrrrrrrrkkkkkkkk
> Kappa


I will take care of your kid just so don't worry.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Soft serve ice cream is the best ice cream.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why?



avi xdd



Alibaba Saluja said:


>



@Light D Lamperouge this is a gift for u


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I will take care of your kid just so don't worry.


Thanks man I appreciate...XD they need a real father figure


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

@MO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Speaking of Thanos
here is Johnny Sinos


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 19, 2020)

*Cats *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> avi xdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a gif for  ya too my man lewdmperouge! Xd much obliged






Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *


--no--

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> avi xdd



What's wrong with Goatrp


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I have a gif for  ya too my man lewdmperouge! Xd much obliged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *


----------



## MO (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO


heard this one. I kinda like it. its not bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

MO said:


> heard this one. I kinda like it. its not bad.


ite

still gotta work on your playlist


----------



## MO (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> ite
> 
> still gotta work on your playlist


doesn't have to be long. just like 5-6 songs is ight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 19, 2020)

​


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's wrong with Goatrp



him looking like this depressed a55 jerry


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

MO said:


> heard this one. I kinda like it. its not bad.





Soca said:


> ite
> 
> still gotta work on your playlist


so did you guys voted in the poll above? I think you may have 4 five options


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> so did you guys voted in the poll above? I think you may have 4 five options



unlimited options actually

but im only voting for one ofc 

EDM


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

how do I view what other people voted for?

it says votes are public but I don't see any


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> so did you guys voted in the poll above? I think you may have 4 five options


just did

rap for me


you can try hard but you can't ignore me 
shout out to the ones who did it way before me 
they love, then they hate ,then they love you more 
that's the way it goes


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> unlimited options actually
> 
> but im only voting for one ofc
> 
> EDM


Nice..one only! Think about it twice man remember real music cames from.the Soul or blues


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> just did
> 
> rap for me
> 
> ...


That a fine choice but come on you got multiple choice you can do better,, you gotta consider the whole spectre of the music culture..imo


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> That a fine choice but come on you got multiple choice you can do better,, you gotta consider the whole spectre of the music culture..imo


If it's multiple choice then it'd go

rap
rnb
edm
metal
kpop
dancehall

yep that's my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice..one only! Think about it twice man remember real music cames from.the Soul or blues



i am open minded to all type of musix aslong as its good lol

but i prefer edm the most, maybe its just the most nostalgic to me

2011~2013 edms are just way too good to give up 

game edms too, imma post some of my favs in a bit i guess

anime openings count for edm too + other genres

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

dude was shirtless and shoeless.....you know not to fuck with a person like that.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> dude was shirtless and shoeless.....you know not to fuck with a person like that.


often times those are the ones who's most likely to lose tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> often times those are the ones who's most likely to lose tho


If they are dirty looking maybe. But that guy was not grimy. And had a fucking mustache and looked well put together. Never step to that guy randomly unless you know you have hands and feet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday @RossellaFiamingo !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2020)

Happy B'day @RossellaFiamingo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

There is much need if some grunge here


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> *kpop
> 
> *
> 
> yep that's my list


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Welcome to NF, where we share by-definition-illegal-stolen-contents for 15 years.
> 
> Also: don't post illegal stolen anything.
> 
> Thanks.



tbf that was Tazmo's reign, after he left, MB has been trying to make sure the site complies with the law afaik


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

@Redline

these are the kinda genres I like, a mixture of EDM and Pop, specially the ones around 2011 to 2013 





even OP opening 14 is part of that genre and its my favorite one from OP. Opening 16, 5, 17, 2 are also parts of it and I like them all too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> tbf that was Tazmo's reign, after he left, MB has been trying to make sure the site complies with the law afaik



He got a letter?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> tbf that was Tazmo's reign, after he left, MB has been trying to make sure the site complies with the law afaik



I know. 

This is why the highest reps rank is still Tazmo. Not MB. 

(IIRC)


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Redline
> 
> these are the kinda genres I like, a mixture of EDM and Pop, specially the ones around 2011 to 2013
> 
> ...


yeaaa I love zedd 

clarity is my shit

check out cash cash too


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

leave my kpop alone


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> yeaaa I love zedd
> 
> clarity is my shit
> 
> check out cash cash too



yes thats the genre


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> yeaaa I love zedd
> 
> clarity is my shit
> 
> check out cash cash too



You ignored my aweeesuuuhm edit Marcelle?

Ok.

Noticed for later. 

When I'll can do something.

Ok. You're lucky.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> leave my kpop alone



Ah. Better.

I won't need to do things I can't do. 

you're lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

ofc dont forget the troll ones like brain power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Here some Rockabilly for ya!


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Space travel as it really works in slow motion. From the MIT cat-studies department.


----------



## Irene (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

idk if these qualify for edm or pop but Neir and AoT songs are out of this world


----------



## Irene (Jun 19, 2020)

oh I see that @Mickey Mouse got best music taste in this convo


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk if these qualify for edm or pop but Neir and AoT songs are out of this world



Do you know the attack on titan ending with the flowers field? 

I looked after it but never founfd it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh I see that @Mickey Mouse got best music taste in this convo



u can see what ppl voted?

why cant I do that?? nanii


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Do you know the attack on titan ending with the flowers field?
> 
> I looked after it but never founfd it.



yes ofc ending 4  


its beautiful

all AoT songs are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yes ofc ending 4
> 
> 
> its beautiful
> ...



Yes this one, is there a longer version?

The begining just gives me chills up to my hairs.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes this one, is there a longer version?



yea thats the full song


----------



## Irene (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u can see what ppl voted?
> 
> why cant I do that?? nanii


click on the number of votes


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea thats the full song



Damn thanks a lot!

Do you know if I can turn the begining as a wake up ring on my phone (android)?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

openings 3 and 5 are nice too


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn thanks a lot!
> 
> Do you know if I can turn the begining as a wake up ring on my phone (android)?



why not lol

you don't need the full version for that if u just need the beginning

you can download it as mp3 here 

and then set it as ringtone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> click on the number of votes



wow didnt even know lol
ty


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

I'll daily rep anybody who can edit this song with just the soft parts with the girls singing so I can use it as a wake up ringtone. 

@T.D.A ? You're good at that right?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why not lol
> 
> you don't need the full version for that if u just need the beginning
> 
> ...



Damn I'm a tard with 2050 technology. I can that easily use any music as a wake up ring?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'll daily rep anybody who can edit this song with just the soft parts with the girls singing so I can use it as a wake up ringtone.
> 
> @T.D.A ? You're good at that right?



i can do it but no need for rep lmao

i get msyelf 16'ed every day right as I wake up 

fk that rep limit man


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn I'm a tard with 2050 technology. I can that easily use any music as a wake up ring?



honestly if u set it up it will use the first few seconds so u dont need any editing, just download the short version and shud be good to go


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

also why r u calling it wake up ring  

just say alarm lmao


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> honestly if u set it up it will use the first few seconds so u dont need any editing, just download the short version and shud be good to go



But I'd like all the soft parts, like mixed together in one song...

I know I a total noob shit concerning this kind of hardcore alien techs!


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> also why r u calling it wake up ring
> 
> just say alarm lmao



Dunno I'm french. We call it "réveil" (wake up).


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> But I'd like all the soft parts, like mixed together in one song...
> 
> I know I a total noob shit concerning this kind of hardcore alien techs!



ok tell me what seconds u want in I can cut one for u


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok tell me what seconds u want in I can cut one for u



Like I'm a mathematician now 

You know, the parts with the girls softly singing. Like at the begining. But just their soft voices (basically it's to wake up quitely). Just the girls voices in chora "Choeur in french" -not the dude voice. 

If you can mix up that I'll be your rep slave


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno I'm french. We call it "réveil" (wake up).



lol

wonder how ppl play video games in EU server when every country talks different language lmao

reveil = reveal? like when GODA reveals the face of yamato, or "wakes him up"


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Like I'm a mathematician now
> 
> You know, the parts with the girls softly singing. Like at the begining. But just their soft voices (basically it's to wake up quitely).
> 
> If you can mix up that I'll be your rep slave



take it easy lol, btw its gna sound weird if we just take the soft voices and crop out the others lol

let me see what I can do lmao


yo thats more quality than my avi ever had 

gimme gimme


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> take it easy lol, btw its gna sound weird if we just take the soft voices and crop out the others lol
> 
> let me see what I can do lmao
> 
> ...



Do what you can. And don't bother if too complicated. 

Too me it's quantum physics so I won't blame you.

Thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2020)

zoro solos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

btw @Mariko 

u like want the voice without the song?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> zoro solos



sauceke


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> take it easy lol, btw its gna sound weird if we just take the soft voices and crop out the others lol
> 
> let me see what I can do lmao
> 
> ...





well

now you can remake your ava


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw @Mariko
> 
> u like want the voice without the song?



Hmmm the girls singers, not the dude parts (a bit too "WAAAKE UP MARIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!")

I'm the hard-wake-up type, I want something soft, and everytime I heard this ending I thought it could be the perfect "alarm".


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> well
> 
> now you can remake your ava



i shalt never forget this 

idk where the fk u found it too lmao i was unable to


----------



## MO (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> just did
> 
> rap for me
> 
> ...


ayy you listen to Kid ink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Like I'm a mathematician now
> 
> You know, the parts with the girls softly singing. Like at the begining. But just their soft voices (basically it's to wake up quitely). Just the girls voices in chora "Choeur in french" -not the dude voice.
> 
> If you can mix up that I'll be your rep slave


What about this one to wake up fresh and relaxed every day !?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> zoro solos


So who's winning there? Zoro or Sausage?


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2020)

Call of silence

Best track ever


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

No


Redline said:


> What about this one to wake up fresh and relaxed every day !?



No, absolutely nothing
No, I regret nothing

Not the good things that have happened
Nor the bad, it’s all the same to me

No, absolutely nothing
No, I regret nothing

It’s paid, swept away, forgotten
I don’t care about the past!

I set fire
To my memories

My troubles, my pleasures
I don’t need them anymore

I’ve swept away past loves
With their trembling

Swept away forever
I’m starting over

No, absolutely nothing
No, I regret nothing

Not the good things that have happened
Nor the bad, it’s all the same to me

No, absolutely nothing
No, I regret nothing

Because my life, because my joy
Today… it begins with you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2020)

MO said:


> ayy you listen to Kid ink.


ooooo shit you too?!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

What are your favorite KPop bands, Soca? : o


----------



## MO (Jun 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> ooooo shit you too?!


hell yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What are your favorite KPop bands, Soca? : o



"The Gifs"


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "The Gifs"



Is this a meme I'm not getting? : o

Also, did I win the prize for doing nothing?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Is this a meme I'm not getting? : o
> 
> Also, did I win the prize for doing nothing?



C'mon son.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 19, 2020)

Just watched Stampede.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I definitely think it's the worst of the good One Piece movies and certainly the worst of the past few.
Gold was worse than Z and this was worse than Gold.

It felt really rushed in the beginning and you didn't get the nice arc that you got in a movie like Baron Omaturi, Strong World, or Gold. I almost thought I was going to get a nice sense of adventure a la Dead End Adventure, but that never really manifested. They tried to give the villain a backstory, but it paled in comparison to Z's. The fight scene was also uninspired, as it took a lot from Gold's. And they tried to give so many characters cameos that it just felt cluttered and unfocused. Kidd should also have been more effective against Bullet.

Obviously the animation was great, and it was better than most of the early One Piece movies, but I'd put it below movies 4, 6, 10, 12, and 13. The lowest ranked "good" movie for me. (Except maybe movie 11, but that's so short, I barely consider it a movie.)


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2020)

Snowless said:


> Just watched Stampede.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Should've seen it in the theater when the hype was real 

People went crazy i hear..


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sauceke


This ninga Sasuke almost killed Naruto's new kid.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

January said:


> Call of silence
> 
> Best track ever



i'm not crying, you are 


gotta be one of the best tracks ive ever heard in my life


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

Snowless said:


> Just watched Stampede.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yea it was hot garbage plot wise lol

just trynna show off and force include every one in one movie

glad oda doesn't write crap like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "The Gifs"


Lol..or this one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

I do not limit myself to just a few genres of music.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Jun 19, 2020)

@Soca I just discovered this and I can't stop listening to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 19, 2020)

did @Mickey Mouse vote on all options


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> did @Mickey Mouse vote on all options


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)

Disney wants all that money. ck


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)

You like all music?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jun 20, 2020)

Sawano Hiroyuki GOAT


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeet.


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2020)

A pic of the pizza I just did

Here the view from my balcony


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2020)

Pizza home made



My point of view

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2020)

More EDM and pop mix 





btw @Mariko where u able to see the AoT ending file or its deleted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2020)

its only missing like a character introduction box at around like 1:15 and would be perfection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)

@Dellinger


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday @shinjojin !!!


We wish to see your vision come true one day.


----------



## MO (Jun 20, 2020)

Zoro doesn't matter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

MO said:


> Zoro doesn't matter.


----------



## MO (Jun 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Did I lie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

MO said:


> Did I lie?


he will surpass Smoothie SOON


----------



## MO (Jun 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he will surpass Smoothie SOON


In the epilogue sure..


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)

Redline with that nice looking pizza. : o I suppose he really is Italian. XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)

You can do better......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You can do better......


Shit camera work. Shit fight........shit ci-


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shit camera work. Shit fight........shit ci-


Gesy was probaly involved.


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 20, 2020)

*TOMBSTONE THE GOAT
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2020)

hbd @shinjojin


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 20, 2020)

W-why are you guys posting memes lately?

I-It should be only me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> W-why are you guys posting memes lately?
> 
> I-It should be only me


You are still king of them.....as well OLSDT


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2020)

MO said:


> Zoro doesn't matter.



At least his current arc opponents aren't Nami ussop chopper carrot and old had ninja


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jun 21, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> *TOMBSTONE THE GOAT
> *


reading comics left to right is tough man


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


oh my god , such a lewd post


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

*Glen *


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Glen *


That'ss some tier specialist post


*Spoiler*: __ 



light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> That'ss some tier specialist post
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

*Cats *


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *





*Spoiler*: __ 



Jking


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jking


*Ali *


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)

Lewdness is in the mind of the seer


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2020)

@Redline change your ava man  why do you do this to the Robin fans ?


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Lol!!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Redline change your ava man  why do you do this to the Robin fans ?


I lost a bet with Mickey mouse I still have to keep it until tomorrow.. eheheh then I will go straight for Yamato!


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> I lost a bet with Mickey mouse I still have to keep it until tomorrow.. eheheh then I will go straight for Yamato!


@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mickey Mouse


What? My debt is about to be served in July.


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Jun 21, 2020)

The current shonen gen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The current shonen gen



What's bottom right?

And damn. I couldn't name the series if you killed me. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's bottom right?
> 
> And damn. I couldn't name the series if you killed me. XD


Andy from Undead Unluck.


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca I just discovered this and I can't stop listening to it.


I like it. The beat reminds me of another track but I can't put my finger on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

An Omage to the 50% pop lovers


----------



## DeVision (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Andy from Undead Unluck.



Wow 20 chapters, and I've never heard of it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Soca said:


> I like it. The beat reminds me of another track but I can't put my finger on it


What about her soca?


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The current shonen gen


Where is Shin from Kingdom?


----------



## Flame (Jun 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow 20 chapters, and I've never heard of it.


Started reading it couple of days ago, pretty alright you should give it a try if you're looking for something to read


----------



## January (Jun 21, 2020)

Current gen

Gon


----------



## January (Jun 21, 2020)

No female leads 


emma from TNP was the last i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Where is Shin from Kingdom?


Kingdom is a seinen not a shonen.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Where is Shin from Kingdom?



Kingdom isn't from Weekly Shonen Jump plus seinen.


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Kingdom is a seinen not a shonen.





T.D.A said:


> Kingdom isn't from Weekly Shonen Jump plus seinen.


I see but what's the difference between a seinen and  a shonen? Forgive my ignorance


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see but what's the difference between a seinen and  a shonen? Forgive my ignorance



Seinen = for adults therefore has nudity, adult NSFW stuff
Shounen = for a younger audience, easy language etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Seinen = for adults therefore has nudity, adult NSFW stuff
> Shounen = for a younger audience, easy language etc


So that means that in Japan or wherever they come from they can't be sold to purchase to teens younger the 18!?


----------



## January (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

I must give my blessings to the k pop fans community lol
Have you heard the news?
The K-pop fans trolled Trump! Lmaooo
They sign for his rally and they didn't show up lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)

Break this week let's have a game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Break this week let's have a game


Yes with prizes plz <3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

*Ouh a game. Nice. Game game game. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ouh a game. Nice. Game game game. *


Yeah I have some mogura move I gotta try


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I have some mogura move I gotta try


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes with prizes plz <3


----------



## Irene (Jun 21, 2020)

This song been stuck in my head these days


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> This song been stuck in my head these days



I have this one stuck in my head to be honest.
Rip to one of the best rock lead singer vocalist of the last century

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Break this week let's have a game





Nana said:


> Yes with prizes plz <3





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ouh a game. Nice. Game game game. *


Yeah so let's make a superb battle game
Each team to each supernova
Any of you guys want to host it? Why not you? Light? Nana? Alibaba?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

He is saying to the ciclist he is a pussy while he keep his helmet on!?!?  Let's me tell ya , he is the pussy one!


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Lol
@Lurker  check this out


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The current shonen gen


Luffy and Gon......Modern.....well they have been Modernized that is for sure. That is to say more on Luffy then Gon since I have never read HxH.
Another shitty camera angle one.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Any of you guys want to host it? Why not you? Light? Nana? Alibaba?


*I can't. *


----------



## Blade (Jun 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Host what game? @Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah so let's make a superb battle game
> Each team to each supernova
> Any of you guys want to host it? Why not you? Light? Nana? Alibaba?



Too much work 



Work and Sagittarius are like oil and water. They don't mix


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Host what game? @Redline


You wanna do it Mickey?
A supernova battle!
Each supernova got his crew or better his team
 But this time we can do it NBA stile tournament

First individual fights  two turns then best of 3 of of five and then finals 4 out of 7
Rule are simple, sum the score of of each team roll 3 , point per Victory
Example
Let's say we are team apoo Vs team bonnie
Each member of the team roll a dice face 100 3 or 5 time you decide
Then you summit all up and you get your attack powa!
Who has the highest sum gets the win and  3 point
Each supernova will fight one other two times
After this first round we will have a classification of the supernova in the regular season..lol
Then by using the ranks we will be able to do the semifinals playoff 3 out of 5 and then the finals 4 out 7 !
That will declare which supernova team rule the OL
Will it be killer?
Capone?
Kid?
Zoro?
X drake?
Apoo?
Bonny ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> You wanna do it Mickey?
> A supernova battle!
> Each supernova got his crew or better his team



To big of a game. How many would he to each Supernova?


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> To big of a game. How many would he to each Supernova?


Naaa Not to big... It will go quickly..
Maybe 3 or 4 users per team !? It depends on how many players will join
How many supernova do we have? Twelve right?
So yeah most probably about 2, or 3 per team , unless we get more people but I doubt we can reach 4 each that would be 48 seats
So with just 24 or 36 should be fine


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaa Not to big... It will go quickly..
> Maybe 3 or 4 users per team !? It depends on how many players will join



That is 30 to 40 players. Hard to do.....believe me. I have a game idea that can be completed by Friday when started Tomorrow. But I am going to save it for later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is 30 to 40 players. Hard to do.....believe me. I have a game idea that can be completed by Friday when started Tomorrow. But I am going to save it for later.


What about a tag team then? It's only 24 users and we could manage that


----------



## January (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is 30 to 40 players. Hard to do.....believe me. I have a game idea that can be completed by Friday when started Tomorrow. But I am going to save it for later.


When July ends


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 21, 2020)

I believe the blonde goddess will host a game.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is 30 to 40 players. Hard to do.....believe me. I have a game idea that can be completed by Friday when started Tomorrow. But I am going to save it for later.



Do it.


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is 30 to 40 players. Hard to do.....believe me. I have a game idea that can be completed by Friday when started Tomorrow. But I am going to save it for later.


Later means the week before you go on holidays? Xd
We could have this one if someone wants to host it lol... I can't ATM either


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I believe the blonde goddess will host a game.


I see, when? You mean she has one ready already? Or do you think she would be willing to host one?
@Nataly  !? Let us know


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 21, 2020)

Delilah A Legend


----------



## Irene (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is 30 to 40 players. Hard to do.....believe me. I have a game idea that can be completed by Friday when started Tomorrow. But I am going to save it for later.


What is this about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> What is this about


Cute avatar.

Put this under your the custom title field in the personal details page instead of the dot if you want a blank user title:

<font-size="0px !important"></font>

Only works with html permissions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see, when? You mean she has one ready already? Or do you think she would be willing to host one?
> @Nataly  !? Let us know


I definitely can if nobody else has a game already planned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> What is this about


Simple game that does not take sign ups. Not head to head. Just roll and see where the dice.....take you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

*1*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2020)

@Majin Lu Sorry to bother you again, but the same thing happened with the Graphic of the week 116. It says error, and in the link threads is written twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> You wanna do it Mickey?
> A supernova battle!
> Each supernova got his crew or better his team
> But this time we can do it NBA stile tournament
> ...





Nataly said:


> I definitely can if nobody else has a game already planned


The supernova battle!
See above the idea of it..pretty easy roll and count


----------



## Nataly (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> The supernova battle!
> See above the idea of it..pretty easy roll and count


That can be a nice idea for the next game, lion or lernia 

The  is on, sign-ups are open, come join guys if you aren't too afraid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol
> @Lurker  check this out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Cute avatar.
> 
> Put this under your the custom title field in the personal details page instead of the dot if you want a blank user title:
> 
> ...


oh this works fine until I come up with something

Thx


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 22, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jun 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 22, 2020)

@Soca @A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca @A Optimistic


and then cats wanted to tell me Queen wasn't doing the superman 

I know what I was seeing goddamit 

queen was outchea


----------



## Mariko (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca @A Optimistic


Why queen is awesome.


----------



## January (Jun 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks @Go D. Usopp


@Go D. Usopp  asking for the reps


----------



## Shrike (Jun 22, 2020)

Why is this dead, did you all migrate to Discord or something


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Old


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2020)

It is pretty tough to have good camera angles of real fights though. A person would have to have a really high quality camera on their phone, be close enough to the fight, be able to record well and hope they can record enough relevant audio. It's tough having all that happen. I'm not even going to mention fight quality itself. I think this is the most brutal real fistfight I've seen...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Jimin said:


> It is pretty tough to have good camera angles of real fights though. A person would have to have a really high quality camera on their phone, be close enough to the fight, be able to record well and hope they can record enough relevant audio. It's tough having all that happen. I'm not even going to mention fight quality itself. I think this is the most brutal real fistfight I've seen...


Looks like the kid was on the Football team or Wrestling team the way he fucked him up.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2020)

It's a good thing the cops insta-spawned. One or both guys could have died with all that broken glass. @_@


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

I couldn't imagine getting my food and that shit just going down behind me.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 22, 2020)

@Shrike your dupe is wild


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @Shiba D. Inu @Gianfi


----------



## Shrike (Jun 22, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Shrike your dupe is wild



CM wylin 

Wasn't he the one who had those ultra long theories which never made much sense?


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 22, 2020)

Shrike said:


> CM wylin
> 
> Wasn't he the one who had those ultra long theories which never made much sense?


lol, personally I can't remember him. but him being very aggressive towards @Soca attracted my attention. and after than I found his crazy thread


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Shiba D. Inu @Gianfi


Checkmate, Minato fans


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Shiba D. Inu @Gianfi


why even argue about Minato and Itachi if Pain is > both?

but I really don't know how Minato can deal with Susanoo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 22, 2020)

January said:


> @Go D. Usopp  asking for the reps



I thought she had her convo or inbox or w.e u call it closed so then shed wait for eternity but the track will never arrive


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I thought she had her convo or inbox or w.e u call it closed so then shed wait for eternity but it will never arrive


I rep you at least.


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Flame said:


>


Omg.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I rep you at least.



lol breh its just an ending song edited


I shuda probably posted here lol, I wasnet sure how posting links from that website would look like lmao



Flame said:


>



Mangekyu Sharingan as a whole was a mistake lol.

Or Mangekyu Sharingan should only gets amaterasu and tsukoyomi, but Mangekyo Byakugan should exist and get susano.

thats more healthy and balanced 

susano is more of a physical ability so wuda been sick af on mangekyu byakugan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Btw we need a name for our team in the hunger games. Maybe a Fire God.

@Flame who are your Gods?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Eye power


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol breh its just an ending song edited
> 
> 
> I shuda probably posted here lol, I wasnet sure how posting links from that website would look like lmao
> ...


Man I remember at the start of Naruto Byakugan looked op af but as the show went on it looked so underwhelming in front of the other two.. rip neji 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw we need a name for our team in the hunger games. Maybe a Fire God.
> 
> @Flame who are your Gods?


your gods as in jewish gods? there's only one 




(other than me of course)


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> Man I remember at the start of Naruto Byakugan looked op af but as the show went on it looked so underwhelming in front of the other two.. rip neji
> 
> 
> your gods as in jewish gods? there's only one
> ...


Neji had the best finger game.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> W-why are you guys posting memes lately?
> 
> I-It should be only me



im a certified memelord too now 



Flame said:


> Man I remember at the start of Naruto Byakugan looked op af but as the show went on it looked so underwhelming in front of the other two.. rip neji



man its kishi's fault, values talent more than handwork and equality 

imagine if lee was working as hard yet has a sharingan or a bijuu inside of him 

the story wuda been much more interesting if byakugan had susano, sharingan had tsukuyomi, and maybe another eye from a different village had amaterasu.

Then the akasuki would have a memeber with each of the eyes, with pain being the one with the rinnegan.

that would be sick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im a certified memelord too now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never thought i would find more ways to be disappointed in naruto long after its finished and yet here you are


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> never thought i would find more ways to be disappointed in naruto long after its finished and yet here you are


Isshiki and Koji.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> never thought i would find more ways to be disappointed in naruto long after its finished and yet here you are



made this for u my friend


----------



## Irene (Jun 22, 2020)

Why kpop is still not leading ?




Imagine living in the same era as red velvet and not stanning them

Could not be me


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Putting Byakugan where it belongs


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Putting Byakugan where it belongs



thats where u put kishi not byakugan


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats where u put kishi not byakugan



Byakugan had potential but kishi..


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> made this for u my friend


@Klue


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eye power


who is Yuu, Yato, Leonardo, Kurumi and Ciel?


btw, Leonardo's eyes look really cool


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 22, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> Ciel


*Black Butler mc. 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> who is Yuu, Yato, Leonardo, Kurumi and Ciel?
> 
> 
> btw, Leonardo's eyes look really cool



Yato is the MC from an anime called Noragami and he's a minor God.

Leonardo's eye is called "All-Seeing Eyes of the Gods" and it has a lot of abilities, some of them like Sharingan and Byakugan.

Ciel is from Black Butler and his eye symbolizes his contract with a Demon.

Yuu is from the anime Charlotte where he takes the body from someone and upon returning to his own he permanently steals the abilities of that person.

Kurumi is my avy and sig. She's from Date a Live and she stores the time stolen from other humans in the eye to use time powers.


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Black Butler mc.
> *


Oh my that's a satanic simbol!?? you really are naughty !


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Oh my that's a satanic simbol!?? you really are naughty !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Since we're talking about Kurumi might as well leave a short vid of one of her fights


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yato is the MC from an anime called Noragami and he's a minor God.
> 
> Leonardo's eye is called "All-Seeing Eyes of the Gods" and it has a lot of abilities, some of them like Sharingan and Byakugan.
> 
> ...


and what in your opinion is the most worth seeing anime among those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 22, 2020)

That looks like someone who tried to get a self haircut during quarantine, and said fuck it, imma cut off everything now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 22, 2020)

January said:


> That looks like someone who tried to get a self haircut during quarantine, and said fuck it, imma cut off everything now.


*He's actually killing a bunch of zombies lmao. 
Around the 33rd second. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> and what in your opinion is the most worth seeing anime among those?



It depends on our tastes but I would say from a neutral perspective:

1- Noragami

2- Black Butler

3- Charlotte

4 - Leonardo Watch

5- Date a Live

But personally for me it's Date a Live xD


----------



## Irene (Jun 22, 2020)

i found noragami boring 

 

couldn't finish season 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> i found noragami boring
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't finish season 1



Yeah Date a live for example or you love it or you hate it. 

Normally it depends on our tastes and what we feel like watching in the moment.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

January said:


> That looks like someone who tried to get a self haircut during quarantine, and said fuck it, imma cut off everything now.


I need a haircut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah Date a live for example or you love it or you hate it.
> 
> Normally it depends on our tastes and what we feel like watching in the moment.



But since Date a Live is getting a season 4 and its spin off series is getting animated there's a lot of people who love it


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I need a haircut.


Got some pretty dope choices for ya bro! XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Got some pretty dope choices for ya bro! XD


Wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## Irene (Jun 22, 2020)

I keep losing interest in OP





at this point I am on forums only for peeps


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2020)

How about just going bald, fellas?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I keep losing interest in OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Become a Dragon Ball fan.


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I keep losing interest in OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Irene (Jun 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Become a Dragon Ball fan.


Uh no thx 

 

It looks awful no offense


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Uh no thx
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awful no offense


Looks awful? No offence? Nana swaaaan...you know dB fans are unforgiven!
Just kidding by the way
Found this too


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey Nana, Blackpink is having their comeback soon.


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2020)

That's the same thing he said about don lemon and his comments


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Uh no thx
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awful no offense


Draw your sword.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Admiral Hakuryō !!!


----------



## shaantu (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> I keep losing interest in OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, I login the NF to see how my OL peeps are doing and checking EZ/OPM section and thats pretty much it


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Uh no thx
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awful no offense


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Uh no thx
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awful no offense


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Maybe it look good for you bois


But I doubt there are many girls that will enjoy it ...


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Maybe it look good for you bois
> 
> 
> But I doubt there are many girls that will enjoy it ...


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Maybe it look good for you bois
> 
> 
> But I doubt there are many girls that will enjoy it ...


Super manly powerful chads who can blow up planets in a flick of a wrist battling evil powerful aliens for the survival of the universe. What's not to like?


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> Super manly powerful chads who can blow up planets in a flick of a wrist battling evil powerful aliens for the survival of the universe. What's not to like?


For start
I dont like their design
If they were like shojo manga characters maybe I would have give it a try


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> For start
> I dont like their design
> If they were like shojo manga characters maybe I would have give it a try


I had the perfect fanart for that. Everytime i'm on pinterest it's *always* there and I fucking hate it but now that I need it I can't find it at all smfh


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> I had the perfect fanart for that. Everytime i'm on pinterest it's *always* there and I fucking hate it but now that I need it I can't find it at all smfh


Fanarts alone won't do 

But I am curious for that tho what it looks like


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Fanarts alone won't do
> 
> But I am curious for that tho what it looks like


searched for it for like 10 minutes and nothing... pinterest playing games


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> searched for it for like 10 minutes and nothing... pinterest playing games


U mean like this ? 



Who the blond btw ??


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> U mean like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the blond btw ??


Wtf is that shit 


somebody delete this page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Admiral Hakuryō !!!


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> U mean like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the blond btw ??


Delete this


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

January said:


> Wtf is that shit
> 
> 
> somebody delete this page





MrPopo said:


> Delete this


Jan, popo!  What it is all this about I can't see shit lol


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> U mean like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the blond btw ??


Also that blond is 11 years old


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Cursed fan art


Who post it? It must be someone on my ignore list if I can't see it lol


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Jan, popo!  What it is all this about I can't see shit lol


Trust me, you don't wanna see it.

Ruining my childhood like that


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

January said:


> Trust me, you don't wanna see it.
> 
> Ruining my childhood like that


Well ..it not like I am getting schocked by anything see and read here anyway ...xd


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who post it? It must be someone on my ignore list if I can't see it lol


It's a shojo fan art of all the different Gohans and piccolo


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> It's a shojo fan art of all the different Gohans and piccolo


I see..so whoever post it must be a die hard dragon balls of steel k pop fan isn't it? Lmaooo


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks like Gohan in various stages of life. : o


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope :


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2020)

@Nana .......who are you giving that ava too.....when you crush them in dice?;hmm


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana .......who are you giving that ava too.....when you crush them in dice?;hmm


I won't give used stuff


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

@Nana, you got any favorite KPop boybands? I'm too much of an ARMY and need to expand a bit more with male groups.


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, you got any favorite KPop boybands? I'm too much of an ARMY and need to expand a bit more with male groups.


As a proper K-pop boy I have some super duper groups that are just amazing!
So cute I could die, K-pop rules in hell, even Saddam's and hadolf are dancing down there lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, you got any favorite KPop boybands? I'm too much of an ARMY and need to expand a bit more with male groups.


Nct and EXO are my favorite


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

I know about EXO. I heard about Lay first because he's been in a decent number of films and shwos. : o Didn't even know he was in KPop at first.  Never heard of NCT though. : o

Is Redline the first white KPop idol? : o


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 23, 2020)

Lol why am I seeing DB and OP slander in here? One is the GOAT manga while the other is a close second.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lol why am I seeing DB and OP slander in here? One is the GOAT manga while the other is a close second.


Which one is the goat manga


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 23, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Which one is the goat manga




Welcome back, Popo!


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome back, Popo!


Thanks


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

I looked up NCT,  @Nana. 21 members? Too many Asian dudes in one group to keep track of.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 23, 2020)

@OniKaido Mate, you were Curiel in my lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

Turrin said:


> While it would be kind of silly, I think there is a chance that Raid Suit will be augmented to produce weapons from Sanji’s legs that are similar to cooking instruments; like a torch to increase the heat of DJ; or Knives so he can use his cutting Techniques; etc... or the Stealth nature of the suit could allow him to overcome his fear of using his hands in combat


Hi turrin..I will tag you in one of our games here, we need you to partecipate if  you can


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @OniKaido Mate, you were Curiel in my lol


Brah you srs?
Oh yeah I may have signed up and forgot about it haha, hope I got far :0


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @OniKaido Mate, you were Curiel in my lol


Wanna join the kaido support group? I still need 1 dude/gal, no one is in touch with their feelings it seems


----------



## Turrin (Jun 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hi turrin..I will tag you in one of our games here, we need you to partecipate if  you can


Sure what’s the game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Sure what’s the game?


It's an RNG game ! I already tag you...you should click on it and then you get in the right place


----------



## Turrin (Jun 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's an RNG game ! I already tag you...you should click on it and then you get in the right place


What’s an RNG game; and nothing showed up as me being tagged


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

SonicSanji said:


> I've always wanted him to incorporate more Rokushiki into his fighting style. Flaming Rankyaku (cuts and burns), Flaming Shigan (instead of piercing, it could just brand the outside) Flaming Rokuogan (that will burn the insides). Tekkai would also be great for him to have, especially on his legs.


Hey sonic Di you want to partecipate as well? 
I will tag you too there check it out the game will start tomorrow


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

Turrin said:


> What’s an RNG game; and nothing showed up as me being tagged


Really how strange I will tag you there again now


----------



## Turrin (Jun 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Really how strange I will tag you there again now


Unless I’m not understanding how tagging works I still got nothing; maybe share a link with me


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Unless I’m not understanding how tagging works I still got nothing; maybe share a link with me


Here


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Mangaplus views


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Do people really like Boruto?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

January said:


> Mangaplus views


Boruto has been poppin lately. Sad to say that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

The Boruto anime is ass though.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 23, 2020)

January said:


> Mangaplus views


People are still reading Baruto


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> People are still reading Baruto


More than One Piece.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 23, 2020)

yo, people. anyone got some nice avatar suitable Yamato? Need it for the tournament


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yo, people. anyone got some nice avatar suitable Yamato? Need it for the tournament

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Yamato got them Kaido's legs


----------



## Shrike (Jun 23, 2020)

January said:


> Yamato got them Kaido's legs



Literally, stick figure legs 

At least not as short as Kaido's, it seems.


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Literally, stick figure legs
> 
> At least not as short as Kaido's, it seems.


I swear, Kaido's weakness gotta be his legs.

Skipping leg day always comes back to haunt you


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

January said:


> Yamato got them Kaido's legs


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I looked up NCT,  @Nana. 21 members? Too many Asian dudes in one group to keep track of.


The more the better


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

I prefer no more than nine. How exactly do 21 members even sing one song? 10 total seconds a song?


----------



## Irene (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I prefer no more than nine. How exactly do 21 members even sing one song? 10 total seconds a song?


They are in units duh ...

The one I like has only 6 members


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh, I don't like subunits. It makes certain members popular and completely ignores others. It was the main problem SISTAR faced. 

It's all members or no members for me.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> The more the better


What are you?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

The only one I know for sure is that Redline is Italian. That's it. : o

I suspect Lurker is black is either from the US or Canada.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> The only one I know for sure is that Redline is Italian. That's it. : o
> 
> I suspect Lurker is black is either from the US or Canada.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

Aw, it seems I was wrong. Too bad. I'm usually pretty good at guessing these things. :/


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Aw, it seems I was wrong. Too bad. I'm usually pretty good at guessing these things. :/


Grandfather is Sicilian, Grandmother is Puerto Rican and rest is as White as you can get.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2020)

Are Puerto Ricans considered white? Seeing as they're actually part of the USA, I've never been sure on this matter.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Are Puerto Ricans considered white? Seeing as they're actually part of the USA, I've never been sure on this matter.


Everything is confusing when it comes to race but my Grandma is really dark. Even when she's not in the sun and family members having really curly hair dosen't help.


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> U mean like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the blond btw ??


 

jfc nana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What are you?


Huh ?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 24, 2020)

Does this mean Lurker and Redline are paisan since they both have Italian blood? : o


----------



## Soca (Jun 24, 2020)

my 

muthafuckin 

gym is open again 

ye ye eyyeeee


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 24, 2020)

@Silver why are you creating dupes? @Silver K


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Silver why are you creating dupes? @Silver K


I bet its


----------



## Silver (Jun 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Silver why are you creating dupes? @Silver K




First day an he's already doing contests, moving fast


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Silver why are you creating dupes? @Silver K


Oh No. what's next


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> Huh ?


What race are you?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 24, 2020)

Since I'm 0 for 2 in this thread, I'm going to guess Nana's as well. 

White person from Europe?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Does this mean Lurker and Redline are paisan since they both have Italian blood? : o


I know what you're doing.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

WE LOVE THE ITALIANS.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Since I'm 0 for 2 in this thread, I'm going to guess Nana's as well.
> 
> White person from Europe?


No you got it right in a dick way. 1 for 2.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> WE LOVE THE ITALIANS.


we have pizza and pasta thanks to them  I love Italia


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> we have pizza and pasta thanks to them  I love Italy


Spell it right....


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

Italia is the correct one


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> Italia is the correct one


Crack is a hell of a drug. Not in America.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Spell it right....


?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 24, 2020)

Spaghetti y Pizza en Italia


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Crack is a hell of a drug. Not in America.


good thing america isn't the entire world


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> good thing america isn't the entire world


----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spaghetti y Pizza en Italia


spaghetti E pizza,poi  lasagne, fiorentine, calzoni , risotti e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta!


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2020)

e parmigiano e fior di latte e pecorino e mozzarella etc etc


----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2020)

precicely, jojo got plenty of real italian names on it


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

He knew that boy was up to no good.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## blueice12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Cool anime gifs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm yet to read JJL, how is it?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> I'm yet to read JJL, how is it?


It's pretty good, most bizarre jojo part so far but it doesn't look like it will end soon


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

@Flame

is you know who gledania?


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> It's pretty good, most bizarre jojo part so far but it doesn't look like it will end soon


Are the stands hard to understand again, or is it the characters? 

Ngl it's the MC that is holding me back. I don't like his design at all.



A Optimistic said:


> @Flame
> 
> is you know who gledania?


you mean glandania*


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> Are the stands hard to understand again, or is it the characters?
> 
> Ngl it's the MC that is holding me back. I don't like his design at all.
> 
> ...


Mc is pretty interesting and has a unique background . Both the stands and the characters are crazy (a street has a stand)


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> you mean glandania*



how long have you two been dating for?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> how long have you two been dating for?


You and Whitebeard should go on a double date with them


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You and Whitebeard should go on a double date with them



I dumped Whitebeard, I was starting to get disgusted with how often Dante kept owning him. I don't like weak men.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

I want to get this kumabread emote that I made added one day.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I dumped Whitebeard, I was starting to get disgusted with how often Dante kept owning him. I don't like weak men.


@Whitebeard


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Whitebeard



I was copy/pasting what Sassy wrote.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

You know MrPopo, you got a bit of  inside of you. I am proud.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You know MrPopo, you got a bit of  inside of you. I am proud.


Thanks , I'll stop


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh I just realized I still have time to go make a chapter prediction. Let me go take advantage of Kinjin's easy point gathering system.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Whitebeard


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Mc is pretty interesting and has a unique background . Both the stands and the characters are crazy (a street has a stand)


For some bizarre reason i'm not even surprised 
Yeah heard he was actually 2 people made 1 Namekian style or something. Who knows, maybe in the near future i'll change my mind



A Optimistic said:


> how long have you two been dating for?


>implying he's in my league


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> For some bizarre reason i'm not even surprised
> Yeah heard he was actually 2 people made 1 Namekian style or something. Who knows, maybe in the near future i'll change my mind
> 
> 
> >implying he's in my league


Ye he's got a unique body


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Ye he's got a unique body


That's a Trans.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Flame
> 
> is you know who gledania?




??? Whats going on here ?

And what's that bear emote ??


----------



## Shrike (Jun 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You and Whitebeard should go on a double date with them



@Snowless still owns @A Optimistic , he backpedalled even the Chrolloseum bet.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> The more the better


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Snowless still owns @A Optimistic , he backpedalled even the Chrolloseum bet.



Backpedalled?

I _commanded_ Snowless to let me change my avatar and he was so scared of my reiatsu that he agreed to my demands instantly.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ??? Whats going on here ?
> 
> And what's that bear emote ??



what do you mean?  was added quite while ago, never seen it before?

or do you mean the blue one? i made that


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Backpedalled?
> 
> I _commanded_ Snowless to let me change my avatar and he was so scared of my reiatsu that he agreed to my demands instantly.


@Snowless


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 24, 2020)

@Shrike @Lurker @Snowless


----------



## Snowless (Jun 24, 2020)

Poor, overcompensating Ava.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 24, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> what do you mean?  was added quite while ago, never seen it before?
> 
> or do you mean the blue one? i made that



I don't like this emote 



A Optimistic said:


> @Shrike @Lurker @Snowless




I remember @Snowless saying "I own Ava" once.
Is it still in actuallity ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 24, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Cool anime gifs



What animes are these from?


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What animes are these from?



All of them is Book of Bantorra


----------



## January (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> What anime is that from?



Start @2:08


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2020)

@Soca Now that set looks a lot like old Marcelle


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

ps morning folks 



Shrike said:


> @Soca Now that set looks a lot like od Marcelle


I know. It feels weird. I haven't had a real set in so long


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

who the hell even found the time to make this comparison


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> who the hell even found the time to make this comparison



Imgurians prob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Soca Now that set looks a lot like old Marcelle



None of that K-pop nonsense.


----------



## Redline (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> None of that K-pop nonsense.


@Soca  don't listen to them , those kpop avys are iconic


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Soca  don't listen to them , those kpop avys are iconic


I never do 

They'll be back eventually 

I was promised 25 minute gameplay


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

@Gledinos 

You think you can get away with spamming me with optimistic ratings? This means war!


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> You think you can get away with spamming me with optimistic ratings? This means war!


I gave you only one and you gave me 10.

YOU want the war.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I gave you only one and you gave me 10.
> 
> YOU want the war.



i only gave you one as well.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> i only gave you one as well.


Bruh. Me and ma man Vivo diez will send your optimistic potato crew eat the fishes soon. If you can't even defeat me on an OL game don't dream on winning a rating war.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Bruh. Me and ma man Vivo diez will send your optimistic potato crew eat the fishes soon. If you can't even defeat me on an OL game don't dream on winning a rating war.



Which character are you and vivo?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

I read that as Vino for a second and almost had an anxiety attack


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Which character are you and vivo?


He's Black beard.

And I'm X Drake


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He's Black beard.
> 
> And I'm X Drake



Blackbeard is awesome. X Drake on the other hand....


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I read that as Vino for a second and almost had an anxiety attack


He still makes dupes for nf


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

What's so bad about the optimiistic rating? Is there a hidden meaning to it?


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

Let's not talk about that cat in here thanks.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Blackbeard is awesome. X Drake on the other hand....


Tell me more about Hawkins. How those it feel to be in cut 6 pieces locked somewhere on some wardrobe like a pieces of thuna cut clean and canned ?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What's so bad about the optimiistic rating? Is there a hidden meaning to it?


Theres nothing bad about it, Ava just using reserve  psychology  to get more optimistic ratings


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Tell me more about Hawkins. How those it feel to be in cut 6 pieces locked somewhere on some wardrobe like a pieces of thuna cut clean and canned ?




Ummm...I'm Capone, not Hawkins


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Ummm...I'm Capone, not Hawkins


But you were hawkins for a long time 

I remember the day you called him the MVP of the arc.
Now the Mvp is Apoo 
And soon it shall be drake


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> @GrizzlyClaws



Everything looks so crisp and sharp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> But you were hawkins for a long time
> 
> I remember the day you called him the MVP of the arc.
> Now the Mvp is Apoo
> And soon it shall be drake



im on my lunch break and need to finish watching the latest episode of mtv's the challenge, we'll argue about fictional pirates another time


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

Magic Marie strike again.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

A little bit of optimism might be a good thing in this day and age.


----------



## Flame (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> A little bit of optimism might be a good thing in this day and age.


@Nana take notes


----------



## January (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> A little bit of optimism might be a good thing in this day and age.



Found this today


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Flame (Jun 25, 2020)

January said:


> Found this today


It's either that or we never survived this year


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Right Marie strike again.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


>



"strikes" though.

Still english issues I see frites-mayonnaise fucker


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "strikes" though.
> 
> Still english issues I see frites-mayonnaise fucker


Gled puts mayonnaise on his fries


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)

Why is DemonDJ ban'd though?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Gled puts mayonnaise on his fries


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

Why is DDJ being discussed? : o

But since he was mentioned, DDJ for supermod! He's the GOAT NF poster.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "strikes" though.
> 
> Still english issues I see frites-mayonnaise fucker



Where is my mistake ???


MrPopo said:


> Gled puts mayonnaise on his fries


No.
Ketchup.


Mariko said:


> Why is DemonDJ ban'd though?


Now that's unexpected.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why is DemonDJ ban'd though?


Heart brake can drive any sane man mad


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

@tinky winky hey cocko , welcome to OL convo thread. Say hy to magic @Mariko


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)

@Gledinos 

Stop lying.

You put mayo even on your brosse à dents, you disgusting belge.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> You put mayo even on your brosse à dents, you disgusting belge.


J'aime pas la mayo.
Sauce Samourai > Ketchup > anything > Mayonaise.


----------



## tinky winky (Jun 25, 2020)

why and who is mariko


----------



## Gledania (Jun 25, 2020)

tinky winky said:


> why and who is mariko


A rabbit.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

DDJ banned cause mods are threatened by how much better he is at NF than they are. Easiest way to get rid of competition.


----------



## Irene (Jun 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Nana take notes




I shall stay pessimistic


----------



## January (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jun 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> I shall stay pessimistic


At the rate you're going you might catch up to Ava in optimistic's


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> J'aime pas la mayo.
> Sauce Samourai > Ketchup > anything > Mayonaise.



Sauce blanche >= samurai >>>> ketchup >>>> mayonnaise

The sauce tiers fight just began!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

@Nana
Blackpink's comeback is tomorrow.  I can't be a fan of NCT. Too many Asian dudes. It'll be harder than keeping track of every guy in a martial arts film.  Maybe GOT7? Bambam got style.


----------



## Irene (Jun 25, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> At the rate you're going you might catch up to Ava in optimistic's


U ppl ..... 

If I reach 5k optimistic before this year ends then I will change my name to A Pessimistic


----------



## Irene (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana
> Blackpink's comeback is tomorrow.  I can't be a fan of NCT. Too many Asian dudes. It'll be harder than keeping track of every guy in a martial arts film.  Maybe GOT7? Bambam got style.


Never got into Got7 

Their songs aren't my cup of tea they seem like a nice boys tho


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

@Nana, how come you really like EXO? What do you think about the three guys that left? : o


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2020)

Ddj and T pein...


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

T-Pein is also a decent user.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Start @2:08



do u by any chance play league?

I am an ekko one trick all the way so noticed it right away lol

true dmg ekko


----------



## Irene (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, how come you really like EXO? What do you think about the three guys that left? : o


They were the first group i stanned 

When i stanned them they were still 12 
I was sad at that moment but like didn't care much by the time the third left too lol

after a while i stopped being interested and focused on RV more


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

Man, @Nana is quick to discard scrubby Asian dudes. 

RV is pretty good so far from what I've seen. Joy is currently the most likely to be my bias cause her height makes her stand out the most.


----------



## Flame (Jun 25, 2020)

Ningens hatin on fries with mayo now??


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> Ningens hatin on fries with mayo now??


*How else does one eat fried solanum tuberosum? 




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

Sriracha is the best sauce ever invented.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 25, 2020)

chick fil A sauce 

honey mustard 

buffalo sauce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do u by any chance play league?
> 
> I am an ekko one trick all the way so noticed it right away lol
> 
> true dmg ekko


I tried playing it one time and I didn't get into it much.

Maybe when I build my pc I can try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just thought of Killer Bean


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 25, 2020)

*Godhawk. 
*


----------



## January (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Sriracha is the best sauce ever invented.


i googled Sriracha thinking i'd find some new style or doujinshi


wtf dude, you're actually talking about tomato sauce.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

It's a chili sauce that originated from Thailand. Without a doubt, the greatest thing that the Thais ever produced. Lalisa is a close second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

Actually, I'll put her and Sriracha both at number 1 for greatest thing to ever come out of Thailand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 25, 2020)

This whole video


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 25, 2020)

This dude dropping cool videos


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## blueice12 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ever watch RDCWorld1?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Ever watch RDCWorld1?


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 26, 2020)

Okay good


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

His NBA videos are much better.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2020)

Zoro's new game, can't wait:


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> It's a chili sauce that originated from Thailand. Without a doubt, the greatest thing that the Thais ever produced. Lalisa is a close second.



Thai cook is one of the best of the world. Fresh, tasty, healthy (hotty too).


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thai cook is one of the best of the world. Fresh, tasty, healthy (hotty too).


yeah i agree but there are several counthy who has good food, india too and also china but it's a quite diffrent taste compare to us european
also we as mediterranears  have a pretty solid base and that includes not only italy but france , spain , marocco, algery, greece,tunist egypt and croatia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Godhawk. *
> **


it's ok the game is over for us light!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thai cook is one of the best of the world. Fresh, tasty, healthy (hotty too).



As an Asian, I'm biased to Asian food. 



Redline said:


> yeah i agree but there are several counthy who has good food, india too and also china but it's a quite diffrent taste compare to us european
> also we as mediterranears  have a pretty solid base and that includes not only italy but france , spain , marocco, algery, greece,tunist egypt and croatia



I haven't had too much European food. The one thing I dislike about European food is lack of heat. I like spicy and bold flavors. I'm sure there are great non-spicy food but spicy is my favorite flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> yeah i agree but there are several counthy who has good food, india too and also china but it's a quite diffrent taste compare to us european
> also we as mediterranears  have a pretty solid base and that includes not only italy but france , spain , marocco, algery, greece,tunist egypt and croatia



Yes ofc. It was my stomach speaking. I havn't ate thai food for months, but yeah chinese, korean, japanese, indian (for the east) are all yonkou level.

And the west also have amazing differents foods (mediteraneans are my favs).

Ed: Damn me! South america as caribbeans also have awesome shits.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> As an Asian, I'm biased to Asian food.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had too much European food. The one thing I dislike about European food is lack of heat. I like spicy and bold flavors. I'm sure there are great non-spicy food but spicy is my favorite flavor.


then you woud definitely like more the southern part of the mediteraneean food since they do have more hot spice compare to us up in the northern part, so like marocca, egiptian and algery food had alot more hot spice  on it , even if we do have our own dished spice hot too but not as common as theirs , for instead we as italians have mainly one region where the typical dishes are mainly spicy hot! thats calabria


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes ofc. It was my stomach speaking. I havn't ate thai food for months, but yeah chinese, korean, japanese, indian (for the east) are all yonkou level.
> 
> And the west also have amazing differents foods (mediteraneans are my favs).
> 
> Ed: Damn me! South america as caribbeans also have awesome shits.


yes .. i can tell you have good taste, i myself i must admit that evn thou i do know they are good , iam still stuck with my mediterranea roots , but i do cook also some other country dishes or like o taste them, ,not always thou , do you like central and south ameican cousine? loots of beans, and chicken, and rice, and  hot spice too, and fried fish as well


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> then you woud definitely lie more the southrpart of the mediteraneean food since they do have more hot spice compare to us up in the northern part, so like marocca, egiptian and algery food had alot more hot spice  on it , even if we do have our own dished spice hot too but not as common as theirs , for instead we as italians have mainly one region where the typical dishes are mainly spicy hot! thats calabria



From my experience, thai and viet foods are the hottest I've ever ate (in traditional restaurants). Traditional vietnamese phô soup is just nuclear level. There are more entire peppers than noodles. 

Caribbeans and south americans ones are pretty hot too.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> From my experience, thai and viet foods are the hottest I've ever ate (in traditional restaurants). Traditional vietnamese phô soup is just nuclear level. There are more entire peppers than noodles.
> 
> Caribbeans and south americans ones are pretty hot too.


i cant tell if they are the hootest to be honest but i guess you should try the mexican one as well to compare it


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> yes .. i can tell you have good taste, i myself i must admit that evn thou i do know they are good , iam still stuck with my mediterranea roots , but i do cook also some other country dishes or like o taste them, ,not always thou , *do you like central and south ameican cousine? loots of beans, and chicken, and rice, and  hot spice too, and fried fish as well*



Oh yes I do. I tried some akainu-hot level dishes during my trip in south america (especially in Santiago, Kuru and Bogota's street foods).

But still my experience with vietnamese foods was the most traumatic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Ningens hatin on fries with mayo now??






I've...never heard of fries with mayo before. But I suppose I can't judge, since everyone judges me for warming up my cereal and milk.

Do you atleast like ketchup on your fries? McDonalds fries with an extremely large amount of ketchup is the best.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I've...never heard of fries with mayo before. But I suppose I can't judge, since everyone judges me for warming up my cereal and milk.
> 
> Do you atleast like ketchup on your fries? McDonalds fries with an extremely large amount of ketchup is the best.



Ketchup is pretty fine with fries, but I prefer "fish and chips" sauce. 

Fries and mayo is a big too much.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I've...never heard of fries with mayo before. But I suppose I can't judge, since everyone judges me for warming up my cereal and milk.
> 
> Do you atleast like ketchup on your fries? McDonalds fries with an extremely large amount of ketchup is the best.


Soby default I assume you never saw Pulp fiction as well lol

Fried potatoes and mayo are the best!
Also french inventrd the fry and Americans invented that shitty source called ketcup lol, but I don't judge becouse a lot of people like it so fair enough, just Don't call it tomato sauce lol
Like the ready can with spaghetti since ready to eat !?!? Lmafooooo


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ketchup is pretty fine with fries, but I prefer "fish and chips" sauce.
> 
> Fries and mayo is a big too much.



Do people in France eat poutine? It's extremely popular in Quebec.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Soby default I assume you never saw Pulp fiction as well lol



No I havent seen it, is it good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> No I havent seen it, is it good?


You bet it is it's a classic cult..
Like natural born killers lol... different concepts but still cults movie
Have you  not seen that too?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> You bet it is it's a classic cult..
> Like natural born killers lol... different concepts but still cults movie
> Have you not seen that too?



Never seen/heard of that either, I'll look into it. I think my favourite movie now is Fearless, though it used to be War.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Never seen/heard of that either, I'll look into it. I think my favourite movie now is Fearless, though it used to be War.


Yeah fearless it's pretty good but a completely different genres as you said, on that note , if you haven't seen it you should see seven sword as well as 13 assassin for instead
Man..those are a must seen movie ..watch them and let me know
Here a preview


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> then you woud definitely like more the southern part of the mediteraneean food since they do have more hot spice compare to us up in the northern part, so like marocca, egiptian and algery food had alot more hot spice  on it , even if we do have our own dished spice hot too but not as common as theirs , for instead we as italians have mainly one region where the typical dishes are mainly spicy hot! thats calabria



Really? : o IDK much about Calabria. I mostly only know about stuff.in.tbe North and Rome. I suppose I heard about Sicily too. I have never been to Europe. :/



Mariko said:


> From my experience, thai and viet foods are the hottest I've ever ate (in traditional restaurants). Traditional vietnamese phô soup is just nuclear level. There are more entire peppers than noodles.
> 
> Caribbeans and south americans ones are pretty hot too.



Mariko has been to some cool places. : o



A Optimistic said:


> Do people in France eat poutine? It's extremely popular in Quebec.



Is Montreal smoked meat decent too?  Poutine seems delicious.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Really? : o IDK much about Calabria. I mostly only know about stuff.in.tbe North and Rome. I suppose I heard about Sicily too. I have never been to Europe. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you gonna take a long trip to visit Europe, two weeks are not enough not even to visit 2 or 3 tops , it already would take you a life time to visit all Italy lol...that's why I decided to see other places as well eheheh, joke aside when ever you can you must visit Europe, that is where all the western culture comes from, and has a huge long hystory that goes back to several thousand years back , same as the Asian part on the far East! They also have a long hystory,even if China destroy Al lot of that too, dumbasses communist  regime!
They themself district they own hystory lol
Like some other terrorist did in other Arabs county , such a fools...


----------



## Garcher (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I've...never heard of fries with mayo before.


are you serious or is this subtle bait for a certain belgian


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

Garcher said:


> are you serious or is this subtle bait for a certain belgian


Is it a common thing  , I've genuinely never heard of fries with mayo before


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Is it a common thing  , I've genuinely never heard of fries with mayo before



How is that even possible?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 26, 2020)

*People don't put mayo on fries??? 



No wonder the world is falling apart somehow. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

you can tell who's european and who lives in north america in this thread real quick


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How is that even possible?


The worlds a big place


----------



## Garcher (Jun 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Is it a common thing  , I've genuinely never heard of fries with mayo before


afaik fries with mayonnaise are particulary popular in Belgium which claims to be the inventor of fries

here in Germany ketchup and mayonnaise (or both) are equally common


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> you can tell who's european and who lives in north america in this thread real quick





MrPopo said:


> The worlds a big place


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

@Redline, I would certainly like to visit Europe. But I'm sandwich class atm and COVID19 isn't helping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> you can tell who's european and who lives in north america in this thread real quick



OL Survivor Series, Team North America vs Team Europe


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Garcher said:


> afaik fries with mayonnaise are particulary popular in Belgium which claims to be the inventor of fries
> 
> here in Germany ketchup and mayonnaise (or both) are equally common


A French chef is as fat as I know, not Belgium, but maybe you have your own as well


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Redline, I would certainly like to visit Europe. But I'm sandwich class atm and COVID19 isn't helping.


Yeah .. indeed but givebit a couple of years and you should be free to go, if you have some spare time for your own sake, travelling is life


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> OL Survivor Series, Team North America vs Team Europe


Niceeee...are we going to have a royal rumble then?
I will be Waiting for your WWF olmania then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

EW........you put them over the fries!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> EW........you put them over the fries!?



Not really. I put them on the side, but that goes for ketchup too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not really. I put them on the side, but that goes for ketchup too.



Good. Dipping is the only logical way.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> A French chef is as fat as I know, not Belgium, but maybe you have your own as well


There's actually a dispute who invented it, but fries are a lot more prevalent in Belgium


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good. Dipping is the only logical way.



There's chaos in this world as you can see. People drench the fries with mayo and ketchup. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> There's chaos in this world as you can see. People drench the fries with mayo and ketchup. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

They going to hell because of that. So it's all good.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good. Dipping is the only logical way.



I cover my fried with ketchup until it's completely hidden under all the red


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> EW........you put them over the fries!?



I put them under. 

I like challenges.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I cover my fried with ketchup until it's completely hidden under all the red


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I cover my fried with ketchup until it's completely hidden under all the red



@Mickey Mouse any comments needed? We all know ava not going to heaven.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse any comments needed? We all know ava not going to heaven.





of course i am


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I put them under.
> 
> I like challenges.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> of course i am


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

@A Optimistic I'm joking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse any comments needed? We all know ava not going to heaven.


@A Optimistic and @Mariko have a madness to their method and believe in absolute chaos. And should be quarantined until this is corrected.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @A Optimistic and @Mariko have a madness to their method and believe in absolute chaos. And should be quarantined until this is corrected.



Together?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Together?


Separately. Have a lewd.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Separately. Have a lewd.



What's lewd there you lewd mouse?


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

food discussion making me hungry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's lewd there you lewd mouse?


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

Mom's cooking > everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Garcher said:


> There's actually a dispute who invented it, but fries are a lot more prevalent in Belgium


Yeah it's kinda like who came first spaghetti Or noodles lol? My guess is noodles to be honest, i don't recall if Marco Polo mentioned that alteady


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

That's what I thought.



January said:


> Mom's cooking > everything



Momma's boy spotted!!
(you right tho)


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

PS happy birthday @Soca


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

January said:


> Mom's cooking > everything


I should be agree but I gotta disagree since my mother is a bit atipical and she is not a good cooker
I can instead use my grandma cooking > everything lol
Also me a my father we usually cook better then my mother, but like I said , she is atipical, I am probably one of the few unlucky  Italians that can say his mother doesn't know how to cook lol, she just lack passion for, therefore no dish will ever be really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Momma's boy spotted!!
> (you right tho)


With my sig based on Ed and Al

Damn right, i am a momma's boy


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

January said:


> With my sig based on Ed and Al
> 
> Damn right, i am a momma's boy


I am a grandma boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am a grandma boy


That's even better bro


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Is is hot there Mickey? Here is sunny and hot, the air is barely breatheable and I am sweating like a pig.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

@Mariko why you lewding me?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko why you lewding me?



Me? 

No.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

January said:


> food discussion making me hungry


Lol..just had this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me?
> 
> No.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me?
> 
> No.


Mariko I wanted to asked you some thing about your tread, maybe better there thou


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mariko I wanted to asked you some thing about your tread, maybe better there thou



?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

!


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

...


----------



## Soca (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS happy birthday @Soca


Denied. I'm forever young


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

It's Chow Time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> Denied. I'm forever young



Where is the sad rating?


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where is the sad rating?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 26, 2020)

January said:


> It's Chow Time


*Wonderful 
This is Wolfie, my dog. 

Spoiler:  






























The last one is one of my faves lmao. Don't know why, but I love it. It's also the oldest one, iirc taken 4 years ago. I just love how menacing he looks.


*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wonderful
> This is Wolfie, my dog.
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Get out. He doesn't look menacing at all. He looks cute. Even in the last one.


----------



## Soca (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where is the sad rating?


You're a sad rating


----------



## Soca (Jun 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wonderful
> This is Wolfie, my dog.
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wonderful
> This is Wolfie, my dog.
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


The dog looks pretty awesome, share more pics bro

You're a terrible photographer btw


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're a sad rating



Damn. This hurt.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Get out. He doesn't look menacing at all. He looks cute. Even in the last one.


*Yeah, he's cute, but in the last one, for me at least, he looks scary. *


Soca said:


>





January said:


> The dog looks pretty awesome, share more pics bro
> 
> You're a terrible photographer btw


*He does and I am lmao. But most of the time I can't get him to stay still. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Wonderful
> This is Wolfie, my dog.
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


wow beautiful dog , seems like the hushy type  , very nice
here you have a pic of my Black ..hold on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. This hurt.


You'll be ite


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I've...never heard of fries with mayo before. But I suppose I can't judge, since everyone judges me for warming up my cereal and milk.
> 
> Do you atleast like ketchup on your fries? McDonalds fries with an extremely large amount of ketchup is the best.


Hell yeah, fries with ketchup + mayo is based. You literally get these two sauces already mixed up in your burger. Also wtf is wrong with warm milk and cereal? that shit is the bomb in the winter


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> You'll be ite


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hell yeah, fries with ketchup + mayo is based. You literally get these two sauces already mixed up in your burger. Also wtf is wrong with warm milk and cereal? that shit is the bomb in winter



Nah, you have ketchup and sweet mustard in a burger (and relish), no mayo for burgers-god's sake! 

And what that hot milk with flakes for flakes-god sake? 

Would one put lemon on his pizza for pizzas-god's sake?

@T.D.A


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Also wtf is wrong with warm milk and cereal? that shit is the bomb in the winter



alley decided to come for me when i said i do this

then again they come for me regardless of what I say, is this was gledania feels like?

also this is my new fav gif


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

We don't take culinary advices from a nation that eats snails and frogs. Thank you.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We don't take culinary advices from a nation that eats snails and frogs. Thank you.



It's a myth made by the jelly eaters!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Pineapple is the best pizza topping!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's a myth made by the jelly eaters!


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nah, you have ketchup and sweet mustard in a burger (and relish), no mayo for burgers-god's sake!
> 
> And what that hot milk with flakes for flakes-god sake?
> 
> ...


Used to work in McDs at 15 and no idea how they make it on your end but here we add mayo as well as ketchup in McRoyal.

Drinking warm milk with cereal when its cold feels so good trust me  

no idea who adds lemon on pizzas tho, that's just straight up weird 



A Optimistic said:


> alley decided to come for me when i said i do this
> 
> then again they come for me regardless of what I say, is this was gledania feels like?
> 
> also this is my new fav gif


You and Gled are two sides of the same coin after all. It's sad but every group gotta have at least one meme in it 

One of my fav gifs


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

@DeVision 
Hawaiian pizza is best pizza, my brother.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @DeVision
> Hawaiian pizza is best pizza, my brother.



Go to Neaples and say that if you dare.


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

I you like to shit in the plate you are eating then you may as well use lemon on a pizza why not?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> You and Gled are two sides of the same coin after all. It's sad but every group gotta have at least one meme in it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go to Neaples and say that if you dare.



you live in italy?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Used to work in *McDs*





MDs don't cook burgers, but "things".


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> MDs don't cook burgers, but "things".


Weren't we talking about mcds just now tho 

You also got 1000 islands sauce which is also mayo based


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @DeVision
> Hawaiian pizza is best pizza, my brother.


Stop trolling.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> you live in italy?



Nah, but I know how Neaple people think about pizza. XD
If you're unlucky, you might get stabbed. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


Nice Muhammad Salah avy


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Nice Muhammad Salah avy


Thanks


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> Weren't we talking about mcds just now tho





I mean...




No, we wern't.

McDs don't make burgers, they trap ppl pretending they do. 

Have you ever tried a real home made burger bro?


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he probably haven't lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 26, 2020)

*Pineapple on pizza 
No mayo on fries   *


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Have you ever tried a real home made burger bro?


hell yeah 

still added mayo and ketchup


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> hell yeah
> 
> still added mayo and ketchup


I do that aswell, mix the mayo and ketchup together to make a source for the burger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I do that aswell, mix the mayo and ketchup together to make a source for the burger



Add a bit mustard and spices, and you get the best sauce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Pineapple is the best pizza topping!





Jimin said:


> @DeVision
> Hawaiian pizza is best pizza, my brother.



@DeVision I see another evil has appeared....


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision I see another evil has appeared....



This is far worse than our canadian friend.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision I see another evil has appeared....


hawaiian pizza is good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This is far worse than our canadian friend.


Worst?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

I usually have pineapple, a chili pepper and a meat for my three toppings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Worst?



Who's that behind you on the gif? XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)

Leaked panel of a OP chapter in the distant future


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Do you guys/gals that hate Hawaiian pizza ever actually tried it?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Leaked panel of a OP chapter in the distant future


@Nana


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Do you guys/gals that hate Hawaiian pizza ever actually tried it?


Judging by the way people form their opinions in spoiler section, i'm sure they have never seen the real deal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Do you guys/gals that hate Hawaiian pizza ever actually tried it?


citrus and cheese do not mix that way.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

It is delicious, Mr. January.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh yeah I just ate pizza yesterday lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

Recommend some good sad romantic movies PLS


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Nana


i feel bad for admirals's haters all they got are these delusional fanarts


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Recommend some good sad romantic movies PLS




Titanic.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Recommend some good sad romantic movies PLS


*The Silence of the Lambs. A cute sad story about a small town farmer girl who falls in love with the head cowboy of the village. A lot of things get in the way of their happiness, and I don't wanna spoil anymore. Enjoy it. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Recommend some good sad romantic movies PLS





Nana said:


> Recommend some good sad romantic movies PLS





Nana said:


> Recommend some good sad romantic movies PLS


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> i feel bad for admirals's haters all they got are these delusional fanarts


I like them. Just Luffy has to do is job.....


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Titanic.


oh titanic 

 never saw this movie, must be exciting


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> i feel bad for admirals's haters all they got are these delusional fanarts



How do we know it's an Admiral though?

Could be a random Marine



Luffy nowadays even goes G4 on fodder ships


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh titanic
> 
> never saw this movie, must be exciting



Screw that piece of shit movie.


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

most of my fav movies have romantic plots  
not gonna accept this shade


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

50 Shades of Grey?


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> How do we know it's an Admiral though?
> 
> Could be a random Marine
> 
> ...


Ali 
not everyone have flower Hawaiian shirt


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> 50 shades of grey


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

that wasn't me -


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ali
> not everyone have flower Hawaiian shirt



More importantly

That perona avy


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> More importantly
> 
> That perona avy


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Partner


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Partner


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

@Redline banned again. In this topic we now say "Dammit Redline"......




What he do this time?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Twilight > 50 Shades of Grey > Titanic.


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline banned again. In this topic we now say "Dammit Redline"......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude was doing just fine 10 mins ago

Spreading reps, cheering people..wonder what happened


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Twilight > 50 Shades of Grey > Titanic.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


It works....


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

Why Redline is banned 




@mods


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

He probably just pissed off the wrong mod. That's how it usually works.


----------



## January (Jun 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why Redline is banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he suggested a hardcore romcom movie


----------



## Irene (Jun 26, 2020)

@Gledinos 

 ????


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Hardcore romcoms are the best. 

And having mod friends will also protect you from getting banned.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



Oh, it's true, it's true.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 26, 2020)

@A Optimistic Apperently we slept with each others.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It works....



*unfollowed*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @A Optimistic Apperently we slept with each others.



i dont recall seeing this write up


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *unfollowed*


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *unfollowed*


Bro.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

I always liked this Redline fella.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Is Montreal smoked meat decent too?  Poutine seems delicious.



Everything in Montreal is great, ever been there?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey please. It was for the girls.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> i dont recall seeing this write up


pretty sure it says capone drake and someone else sleeping each others


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey since you're mad at me.. I've also watched Magic Mike.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Everything in Montreal is great, ever been there?



Nope. Never been. Too sandwich class to afford to go to Canada atm. 

I've heard going to Quebec is about as close as to France outside of Europe as you're ever going to get. 

I will buy poutine for sure if I ever.go.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Everything in Montreal is great, ever been there?


No.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Did Redline post porn?


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Did Redline post porn?


what?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey please. It was for the girls.





Lurker said:


> Mickey since you're mad at me.. I've also watched Magic Mike.



I can not even look at you right now.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> what?


What did he do?


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What did he do?


Idk you said he posted porn so I asked.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Idk you said he posted porn so I asked.


----------



## Fujitora (Jun 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


screaming:
Did something happen to redline or am I getting trolled XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> screaming:
> Did something happen to redline or am I getting trolled XD


He's Bannedline right now...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can not even look at you right now.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Nox (Jun 27, 2020)

@Blacku @T.D.A @God Movement @Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse @Seraphoenix 





WELCOME TO 2020​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

Nox said:


> @Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse


They didn't post in decades.
I recall they both mocked gilgamesh a lot and he often threatened them of death.

Same for Giantbiceps who baited him daily and who didn't post in a while.


Hope you didn't get beef with gigla.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 27, 2020)

Nox said:


> @Blacku @T.D.A @God Movement @Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse @Seraphoenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll never walk alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

still spamming the doge meme 

wear the avatar already


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> still spamming the doge meme
> 
> wear the avatar already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Jun 27, 2020)

Nox said:


> @Blacku @T.D.A @God Movement @Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse @Seraphoenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2020)

suop


----------



## Garcher (Jun 27, 2020)

why are cheems stories always sad


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

NF death threats...


----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> NF death threats...


what?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> NF death threats...


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> They didn't post in decades.
> I recall they both mocked gilgamesh a lot and he often threatened them of death.
> 
> Same for Giantbiceps who baited him daily and who didn't post in a while.
> ...



This.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Nox said:


> @Blacku @T.D.A @God Movement @Admiral Kizaru @Pocalypse @Seraphoenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's nice of you to remind everyone that United have won more league titles than Liverpool.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

@Gledinos why did Redline get banned?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos why did Redline get banned?


@Kinjin why is Redline banned ?


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jun 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Kinjin why is Redline banned ?



@Soca why did Redline get banned?


----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Soca why did Redline get banned?


@DeVision why did Redline get banned?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision why did Redline get banned?


@A Optimistic  why did Redline get banned?


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

@Nox happy birthday to fellow kidd fan


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision why did Redline get banned?



@T.D.A why did he get banned?

Serious answer now. I pulled some strings. Next time it's gonna be a definite ban.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nox !!!


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A why did he get banned?
> 
> Serious answer now. I pulled some strings. Next time it's gonna be a definite ban.


Reiju is the boss


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @A Optimistic  why did Redline get banned?



Redline got banned again???


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh it's nox birthday?  

@Nox happy birthday bro


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

I feel like @Mariko has something to do with Redline's ban. Just a hunch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

Someone give us a gosh darn answer!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Can't ever trust the French. 

Happy birthday, Nox. : o


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mariko I wanted to asked you some thing about your tread, maybe better there thou


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone give us a gosh darn answer!!!



What answer? XD


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Suspects involved in Redline's banning so far:

@Mariko 
@DeVision 
@Nana


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Can't trust them hoes either.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Suspects involved in Redline's banning so far:
> 
> @Mariko
> @DeVision
> @Nana



Why me?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why me?





DeVision said:


> Serious answer now. I pulled some strings. Next time it's gonna be a definite ban.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

@Gledinos ask Redline on that discord chat you have


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Suspects involved in Redline's banning so far:
> 
> @Mariko
> @DeVision
> @Nana


Oh I wanted to report him for mass rating me with optimistic but he was already banned


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .



Don't expose me like that. I have to answer to @Soca truthfully.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Is supermod or global mod higher? 

I heard people have tried to bribe Tazmo for modships and failed. : o


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh I wanted to report him for mass rating me with optimistic but he was already banned


@RatingsBot execute order 66


----------



## Mariko (Jun 27, 2020)

He said tread instead of thread?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Is supermod or global mod higher?
> 
> I heard people have tried to bribe Tazmo for modships and failed. : o



Supermod


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision



Truth is:


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @RatingsBot execute order 66


there is a ratings bot  ??


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

To be fair if you watched Episode 1 you'd have known:


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

The mystery behind Redline's disappearance deepens?



Could the entire forum be responsible for this?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> To be fair if you watched Episode 1 you'd have known:



Speaking of episode 1. When will we get the finale?


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

to celebrate 200 pages we need a new poll @Go D. Usopp


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

January said:


> The mystery behind Redline's disappearance deepens?
> 
> 
> 
> Could the entire forum be responsible for this?



Or could it be a single retard behind his keyboard? Guess we'll never find out..

Oh wait, this fits:


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @RatingsBot execute order 66



I hate the Rating Bot. One time, White Wolf used the rating bot to neg me for 15 million.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I hate the Rating Bot. One time, White Wolf used the rating bot to neg me for 15 million.



Wait, what? I don't get it. XD


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

This wouldn't happen if DDJ became supermod. He would ensure justice for all. 

On the positive side, Redline has more time to clap them chocolate cheeks.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 27, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I hate the Rating Bot. One time, White Wolf used the rating bot to neg me for 15 million.


Staff robbed you of your rep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Truth is:


Then tell me you damn Italian.


Nana said:


> to celebrate 200 pages we need a new poll @Go D. Usopp


You and your polls.


A Optimistic said:


> I hate the Rating Bot. One time, White Wolf used the rating bot to neg me for 15 million.


That was @Rep Bot ! @RatingsBot did nothing wrong!!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, what? I don't get it. XD



I meant rep bot not rating bot, sorry I'm half asleep in bed 

If u still don't get what I mean I'll explain further


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Staff robbed you of your rep



Technically I wasn't supposed to have that much so they were trying to fix it, I didn't mind

But the comic edit thread that he made right after in the alley about it was


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I meant rep bot not rating bot, sorry I'm half asleep in bed
> 
> If u still don't get what I mean I'll explain further



Makes sense:


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I meant rep bot not rating bot, sorry I'm half asleep in bed
> 
> If u still don't get what I mean I'll explain further



Nah. Now I get it. Thank you tho.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then tell me you damn Italian.



I don't have the right to do that. Sorry.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Makes sense:



Damn. Your movies are cannon. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Makes sense:



This is slander


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

@MrPopo cute selfie as your avatar


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Speaking of episode 1. When will we get the finale?



No idea tbh. Haven't started it. Guess I still got to write the script  

(and agree the pay for the diva actors)


----------



## Gledania (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos ask Redline on that discord chat you have


He's not on it.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No idea tbh. Haven't started it. Guess I still got to write the script
> 
> (and agree the pay for the diva actors)



Screw the diva ( @Soca ).


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 27, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Technically I wasn't supposed to have that much so they were trying to fix it, I didn't mind
> 
> But the comic edit thread that he made right after in the alley about it was


I already knew that , you bragged about how the staff gave you too much rep after the rep apocalypse for a while 



A Optimistic said:


> @MrPopo cute selfie as your avatar


Thanks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't have the right to do that. Sorry.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Screw the diva ( @Soca ).


Watch your mouth B lister


----------



## Mariko (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Watch your mouth B lister



I can't. I'm wearing my corona mask.

(also don't understand the "b lister" meaning)


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (Jun 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


America always has to be number one


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

@Mariko and whoever else watched the vid:

Man, the cute Latin looking girl was.the craziest one of them all.


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

These guys don't know how good it feels to talk like Bane


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

Got a new pickup line for current times


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

I wear a mask to protect others.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

I wear a mask because I am forced to.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

I wear a mask because they restrained me, and saw it to my face.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wear a mask because they restrained me, and saw it to my face.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

What do you expect. They're germans....


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

Someone pointed out Usopp was present in Zoro's wanted poster as well





i never noticed


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


This place.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

January said:


> Someone pointed out Usopp was present in Zoro's wanted poster as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh damn.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I wear a mask because I am forced to.



Makes sense:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Makes sense:


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

You gonna watch 50 shades soon?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Love me like you do. Touch me like you do.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Love me like you do. Touch me like you do.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Sorry Mariko, I don't mess with white women. IDK how to classify furries.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Sorry Mariko, I don't mess with white women. IDK how to classify furries.



This is racist!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Nothing personal, strictly business.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is racist!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Nothing personal, strictly business.


You gay or racist?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

I can't win on this site. If I like white women, I'm a racist. If I don't, I'm a racist. Either way, I'm a racist...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I can't win on this site. If I like white women, I'm a racist. If I don't, I'm a racist. Either way, I'm a racist...


It's ok....


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> to celebrate 200 pages we need a new poll @Go D. Usopp



any ideas lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Well, we all bleed red. I guess if it's pink where it matters...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

January said:


> Someone pointed out Usopp was present in Zoro's wanted poster as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now u know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)

Alibaba's memes.

Still waiting


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any ideas lol


Hmmmm 

Idk maybe others have something fun

@Gianfi @Gledinos @T.D.A @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @January @Mickey Mouse @Kinjin @Mariko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

Ppl won't like mass tagging ..


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New poll
> 
> How many memes does Alibaba have on his phone?
> 
> ...





Alibaba Saluja said:


> And to have everything in harmony change the thread title to "Alibaba's 1001 memes"


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Gianfi (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Idk maybe others have something fun
> 
> @Gianfi @Gledinos @T.D.A @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @January @Mickey Mouse @Kinjin @Mariko


Dunno, maybe best movie/tv series genre (Sci fi, thriller, romance etc) ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Idk maybe others have something fun
> 
> @Gianfi @Gledinos @T.D.A @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @January @Mickey Mouse @Kinjin @Mariko




Getting tagged by nana


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Idk maybe others have something fun
> 
> @Gianfi @Gledinos @T.D.A @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @January @Mickey Mouse @Kinjin @Mariko



He can't change it anyways, so I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



how u like the title xd


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




Sorry but that is too centered


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

How about which OP ship is the best 

But u must include KidLaw in options


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how u like the title xd



Didn't know I had apostles



But it's top tier


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sorry but that is too centered



It goes well with my ascendant, Leo


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

How about what is your age ? 


To know better about demographics of OL convo


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Getting tagged by nana


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He can't change it anyways, so I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Getting tagged by nana


It was my fault then for considering you a regular here 

 

No more tags


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Why is it still not changed then?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

more importantly how did rock win this poll 

really? rock aka pierce-your-ear-drum genre


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)

*



			OL Convo #6: Alibaba and the 40 Memelords
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is it still not changed then?



@Kinjin


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> more importantly how did rock win this poll
> 
> really? rock aka pierce-your-ear-drum genre



Seems like you don't know what rock is.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is it still not changed then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

now its a matter of who are the 40 memelords

me and january are obv the right and left hand of Alibaba the memelord. Light is the lewd memelord department head, there with Redline and Devision. Who and where would you put the rest 35 memelords.


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> more importantly how did rock win this poll
> 
> really? rock aka pierce-your-ear-drum genre


Rock ain't bad 

Sometimes when I am in mood I listen to some songs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

they say history repeats itself 



DeVision said:


> Seems like you don't know what rock is.



name one rock music that doesn't leave you mini deaf for 10 seconds after listening to it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

OL: Assemble Episode 4 FINALE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

*OL Convo #6: Alibaba and the 40 Memelords *



now let me ruin that dream 

when alibaba or any of you have 43k funny ratings like me, you can become memelords


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

> hating on rock/metal 

breh

what kind of music you listen?

pop or mumble rap?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> now its a matter of who are the 40 memelords
> 
> me and january are obv the right and left hand of Alibaba the memelord. Light is the lewd memelord department head, there with Redline and Devision. Who and where would you put the rest 35 memelords.



I'm no subordinate.



Go D. Usopp said:


> they say history repeats itself
> 
> 
> 
> name one rock music that doesn't leave you mini deaf for 10 seconds after listening to it lol



Are you perhaps thinking of metal music?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> *OL Convo #6: Alibaba and the 40 Memelords *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



w8 how the fk do u have that many actually lol

maybe our memes r too top tier ppl die of laughter they dont get to give a funny rating


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 how the fk do u have that many actually lol
> 
> maybe our memes r too top tier ppl die of laughter they dont get to give a funny rating



*Positive ratings received: 85,130*






a week ago, i had 84k


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm no subordinate.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you perhaps thinking of metal music?



metal and rock often go hand in hand, and thats an even deadlier combo to the ear lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Positive ratings received: 85,130*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u have 61k messages too


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> metal and rock often go hand in hand, and thats an even deadlier combo to the ear lol




Often, but not always.
There are softer types of rock. Educate yourself.


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u have 61k messages too





18k likes too


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 27, 2020)

Meme hierarchy since ancient times:


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

I forgot Ufc was on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> *Positive ratings received: 85,130*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are these assholes giving YOU a positive rating?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

People can bet and gain rep/positive ratings from the Chrolloseum right?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who are these assholes giving YOU a positive rating?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I forgot Ufc was on.



Wha? What's the fight card?


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

pictured: when redline quotes a post of mine and ruining my memes


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: when redline quotes a post of mine and ruining my memes



Did you have something to do with Redline's banning?

Suspects so far:

DeVision
Mariko
Nana


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Bannedline


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> > hating on rock/metal
> 
> breh
> 
> ...



heel no I don't like rap specially new ones lol

I'm from the master class, EDM and gaming music 



DeVision said:


> Often, but not always.
> There are softer types of rock. Educate yourself.



lol ik i'm just generalizing it lmao



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Meme hierarchy since ancient times:



I am just a pathetic memelord

I have to train harder...more...more.....


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Did you have something to do with Redline's banning?
> 
> Suspects so far:
> 
> ...




wait, he is banned? 

he went to banhalla without saying a goodbye first 

jokes aside, for how long?


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who are these assholes giving YOU a positive rating?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wha? What's the fight card?


Dustin vs Dan Hooker. It's not really a good card.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> wait, he is banned?
> 
> he went to banhalla without saying a goodbye first
> 
> jokes aside, for how long?



His ban is shrouded in mystery. No details have been uncovered so far.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dustin vs Dan Hooker. It's not really a good card.



Tag me for the Stipe asskicking DC for a 3rd time.


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> People can bet and gain rep/positive ratings from the Chrolloseum right?


These ain't that interesting 

CC points is where it's at


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> His ban is shrouded in mystery. No details have been uncovered so far.


What about you Shanks?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> His ban is shrouded in mystery. No details have been uncovered so far.



Just make up your fake news and get back to the drawing board for the avengers finale.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm gonna miss @Mickey Mouse in this thread..


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna miss @Mickey Mouse in this thread..







pictured: devision after learning that mickeyman won't posting in the ol convo, for a month or months?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

I actually dont mind the music genre, if its a good song I dont mind it at all

this is one of my fav rocks actually and its rly nice


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tag me for the Stipe asskicking DC for a 3rd time.


Yeah but Dc said he's planning to try and hump him the entire next fight already and you know he's gonna eye-poke hime as well but he probaly get's tired trying to take him down and koed.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What about you Shanks?







DeVision said:


> Just make up your fake news and get back to the drawing board for the avengers finale.



Ok. I declare you guilty of backstabbing Redline and causing his ban


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna miss @Mickey Mouse in this thread..


@Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: devision after learning that mickeyman won't posting in the ol convo, for a month or months?



Imma tag him everyday just to piss him off.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> People can bet and gain rep/positive ratings from the Chrolloseum right?



never been there, don't even know what that is lmao. Seems like an op Corrida Colosseum 

rip @Redline didn't know was banned


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna miss @Mickey Mouse in this thread..



what happened is he banned aswell?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yeah but Dc said he's planning to try and hump him the entire next fight already and you know he's gonna eye-poke hime as well but he probaly get's tired trying to take him down and koed.



Stipe can't lose against DC.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

man the Doc was permanently banned from twitch and now redline getting banned here for unknown reasons

m-masaka? the Doc is Redline?????


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Bring back Superman


----------



## DeVision (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ok. I declare you guilty of backstabbing Redline and causing his ban



Backstabbing?


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I actually dont mind the music genre, if its a good song I dont mind it at all
> 
> this is one of my fav rocks actually and its rly nice




this guy was literally mocking rock/metal, posts ago

now he posts nightwish = a symphonic metal band and has a change of heart


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bring back Superman


Shanks got him.


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

Redline was found guilty of doubling the OL numbers per month, hence the ban.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> this guy was literally mocking rock/metal, posts ago
> 
> now he posts nightwish = a symphonic metal band and has a change of heart


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> this guy was literally mocking rock/metal, posts ago
> 
> now he posts nightwish = a symphonic metal band and has a change of heart



I always say if the music is good I am down regardless of the genre lol 

but in general rock is loud af lmao


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

January said:


> Redline was found guilty of doubling the OL numbers per month, hence the ban.



what??


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what??


[HASHTAG]#bannedline[/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

Redline's banning in Disney form would be like:


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I always say if the music is good I am down regardless of the genre lol
> 
> but in general rock is loud af lmao


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what??


Checks the top contributors

You could be next bro


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> 18k likes too



stealing this emote btw *:mjflex*


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> stealing this emote btw *:mjflex*





that dude is literally zoro in the ygo card


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

January said:


> Checks the top contributors
> 
> You could be next bro



ppl are actually catching up to me lol, I only had alot of posts cuz of the dicethrowing tournament lmao


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

@TheAncientCenturion are you the mod from WG?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> that dude is literally zoro in the ygo card



i've actually heared that like twice b4, it has to be him


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2020)

@January sniffed your incoming ban, like a mod bot

it's over usopp

you gonna have a walk with redline in banhalla







pictured: january while having his account controlled by @Kinjin 


owari da


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> @January sniffed your incoming ban, like a mod bot
> 
> it's over usopp
> 
> ...



I am immune to ban, thats my mafia role

I ain't leaking my secrets tho 

Devision next in line


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2020)

New poll: Who's next to get banned?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 27, 2020)

It's actually ironic that Dev and Redline are usually the top contributors, so you'd expect them to get along.

They are like the hostile brothers we come across every now and then.

Like Cain and Abel
Like Light and L
Like Federer and Nadal


----------



## Irene (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana


 

Ok.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Redline posted p*rn in the right section so that can't be the problem. 

Perhaps I'll post more so he can have some material when he's back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

@Etherborn why did Redline get banned?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Etherborn why did Redline get banned?


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Etherborn why did Redline get banned?



For using gay as an insult it would seem.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> For using gay as an insult it would seem.



Thank you! A simple fucking answer!!!



Fucking @Soca @Kinjin @A Optimistic @DeVision @T.D.A


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fucking @Soca @Kinjin @A Optimistic @DeVision @T.D.A





Why would I know why Redline was banned?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would I know why Redline was banned?



You know stuff.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You know stuff.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @TheAncientCenturion are you the mod from WG?



Yes he is.



Go D. Usopp said:


> I am immune to ban, thats my mafia role
> 
> I ain't leaking my secrets tho
> 
> Devision next in line



*rates optimistic*



January said:


> It's actually ironic that Dev and Redline are usually the top contributors, so you'd expect them to get along.
> 
> They are like the hostile brothers we come across every now and then.
> 
> ...



I'm not hostile. Dunno what that dude types, but I've heared stuff. If I hear it again, I won't be this nice anymore.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Thank you! A simple fucking answer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking @Soca @Kinjin @A Optimistic @DeVision @T.D.A




"it would seem" 


A Optimistic said:


> Why would I know why Redline was banned?



You in OL often recently. He thought it was your doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You in OL often recently.



That's true. I guess I like you guys a lot lately.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Still no new poll.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> "it would seem"


 


I hate subtlety.....


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> That's true. I guess I like you guys a lot lately.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hate subtlety.....



But not me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> But not me.


I do not disagree with you there.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not disagree with you there.



Got me thinking at 8am on a sunday with that double negation.
Damn you!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Got me thinking at 8am on a sunday with that double negation.
> Damn you!



You Europeans are in the future 

its 2 am here, im off to bed


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Watching Pre-Timeskip OP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You Europeans are in the future
> 
> its 2 am here, im off to bed




Good night! 


Lurker said:


> Watching Pre-Timeskip OP.



How is it?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good night!
> 
> 
> How is it?


Good Chopper part.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Did Ren get section banned from here?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Good Chopper part.



Oh.. Hiluluk. 



Lurker said:


> Did Ren get section banned from here?



Gled, is that you?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. Hiluluk.
> 
> 
> 
> Gled, is that you?


Gled


----------



## January (Jun 28, 2020)

Man, this shit is awesome


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Noo!!! Chopper


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> People can bet and gain rep/positive ratings from the Chrolloseum right?


Yep its where I got most of my rep


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Yep its where I got most of my rep



After I lost 3M, in his infinite kindness @Gin made a 3M bet with me I couldn't loose (like "100 faced die, if 3 I win, if other you do"). 

What a gentleman.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

You can bet rep now? : o


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> You can bet rep now? : o



Only during the yearly reps bets orgy festival. 

And it's savage.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

I can't even bet 3M. I only have 2M.

I did once have about negative 50 million rep or something like that.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I can't even bet 3M. I only have 2M.
> 
> I did once have about *negative 50 million rep* or something like that.



You meant 5 or 50K right? Cause no one has such a neg power, not even Colours. 

Only @Rep Bot has such an ability, but he never negs.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

I had my rep stolen by @Reznor. It was even lower than –50 million, I think.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I had my rep stolen by @Reznor. It was even lower than –50 million, I think.



Didn't know dude has such a fire power.

What did you do to him so he nuked you that hard?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

It was a mod hack. A few people had it. 

Looked fun so I tried it too. But only being able to null was annoying...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes he is.



Cool. Don't see @TheAncientCenturion post much in the OL though ironically. Also he or she?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Cool. Don't see @TheAncientCenturion post much in the OL though ironically. Also he or she?



Maybe it's an it? You never know in these days.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Cool. Don't see @TheAncientCenturion post much in the OL though ironically. Also he or she?


Why do you want to know


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why do you want to know



Fake news @T.D.A needs new infos to spread to the OL.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

*vs*



​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *vs*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



He is possibly a good guy, so the 1st image is....possible.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He is possibly a good guy, so the 1st image is....possible.


You saying Weevil is a bad guy


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Love this opening, good memories of days past. Love the end shot of Zoro just sliding into the center with that pose.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> After I lost 3M, in his infinite kindness @Gin made a 3M bet with me I couldn't loose (like "100 faced die, if 3 I win, if other you do").
> 
> What a gentleman.


@Gin = Puss


MrPopo said:


> You saying Weevil is a bad guy


Yes. Only a few uglies are good guys. How fucked up is that?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Gin = Puss
> 
> Yes. Only a few uglies are good guys. How fucked up is that?



Just like real life, huh?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

I actually watched a bit of the original One Piece dub. They turned Sanji's cigarette into a lollipop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just like real life, huh?


Wow @DeVision .....I did not know you were so shallow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Franky !!!


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Gin = Puss
> 
> Yes. Only a few uglies are good guys. How fucked up is that?


Is Gin on your hit list for mafia ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wow @DeVision .....I did not know you were so shallow.



I'm a puddle in that aspect.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Is Gin on your hit list for mafia ?


Nope. He was just a puss in that instance!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey Supes. Only 2 more days and you're gone for a while. 
You gonna make another bet with someone before that? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse how long are you away for?


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey's leaving?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse how long are you away for?





Flame said:


> Mickey's leaving?



Stupidass lost a bet for a month.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Stupidass lost a bet for a month.


What was the bet on?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> What was the bet on?



Dice bet against @January I think?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

​


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

ep 4 has to wait until mickey is back lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ep 4 has to wait until mickey is back lol



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ep 4 has to wait until mickey is back lol



I think it's only for the convo thread.
@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey Supes. Only 2 more days and you're gone for a while.
> You gonna make another bet with someone before that? XD


Yes I will. You stepping up?


T.D.A said:


> @Mickey Mouse how long are you away for?





Flame said:


> Mickey's leaving?





Light D Lamperouge said:


>


1 month section ban.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes I will. You stepping up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you become a serious opponent. XD


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes I will. You stepping up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't give you no pass to leave hell sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I ain't give you no pass to leave hell sir



That's right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes I will. You stepping up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So looking like Ep 4 releases in August lol


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

You can also bet bans now? : o

Hey @Soca, I asked this before years ago and got a no. But maybe it's different now. Can a person serve another person's ban for them? : o


----------



## January (Jun 28, 2020)

Believe me, i recognize a fellow addict's hesitation to leave their cult. 
So, i called Mickey's wage and set him free from you lot. 





@Mickey Mouse you're a free man now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

@DeVision ever remains the coward. Disappointed.



Soca said:


> I ain't give you no pass to leave hell sir



Sorry.....a bet is a bet is a bet is a bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision ever remains the coward. Disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....a bet is a bet is a bet is a bet.



I'll never bet you because you baiting me.

I'd probably do it on a normal occasion, tho.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll never bet you because you baiting me.
> 
> I'd probably do it on a normal occasion, tho.


dev post something random I wanna experiment something with your post real quick


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> dev post something random I wanna experiment something with your post real quick


Mod abuse


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> dev post something random I wanna experiment something with your post real quick



do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Or like this?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll never bet you because you baiting me.
> 
> I'd probably do it on a normal occasion, tho.



Lies. I challenged you before the taunts and you kept declining.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Or like this?


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

bah didn't work


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Lies. I challenged you before the taunts and you kept declining.



I wanted to tease you, but then you taunted me. XD



Soca said:


> bah didn't work



How so? My "or like this" became Mickey's post. How?


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wanted to tease you, but then you taunted me. XD
> 
> 
> 
> How so? My "or like this" became Mickey's post. How?


I can change the author of someone's post to make it someone else's. It's for changing around op's usually. But that's not what I was tryna do. BAH, whatever the thing I was tryna  had a slim chance of working anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wanted to tease you, but then you taunted me. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

That's it. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I can change the author of someone's post to make it someone else's. It's for changing around op's usually. But that's not what I was tryna do. BAH, whatever the thing I was tryna  had a slim chance of working anyways


What were you trying to do


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What were you trying to do



Mod hax.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Mod hax.


what he said


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> what he said



What I wanted to ask you.. Who's that on your set?


----------



## Rep Bot (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I hate the Rating Bot. One time, White Wolf used the rating bot to neg me for 15 million.


And you chose to blame Rinoa and/or Majin Lu for that?! 

Ava


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Rep Bot said:


> And you chose to blame Rinoa and/or Majin Lu for that?!
> 
> Ava



Hey there rep bot.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Rep Bot said:


> And you chose to blame Rinoa and/or Majin Lu for that?!
> 
> Ava


Looks like you need to reiatsu crush him to teach him a lesson


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What I wanted to ask you.. Who's that on your set?


Some guy named ekko from this league of legends video


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Some guy named ekko from this league of legends video



Reminded me of electro form the amazin Spiderman. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Reminded me of electro form the amazin Spiderman. XD


Oh man I loved elektro. His theme was awesome



He lied to me 
He hates on me 
He's using me 
He's dead to me 
He is my enemy!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Oh man I loved elektro. His theme was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree!
Damn. Now it made me think of Gwen's death in the movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Agree!
> Damn. Now it made me think of Gwen's death in the movie.


I always thought it was a weird death. Spiderman save cats like how he tried to save her all the time so does that mean they all got some sort of spine damage


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I always thought it was a weird death. Spiderman save cats like how he tried to save her all the time so does that mean they all got some sort of spine damage



Well yea, you right.. But I felt like she hit the bottom somehow. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

I want a Marvel "Pangolinman vs Batman" asap, we need to know who fucked who before the Cov19 

Ed:

Or is that a Pangolinman X Batman actually?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I want a Marvel "Pangolinman vs Batman" asap, we need to know who fucked who before the Cov19
> 
> Ed:
> 
> Or is that a Pangolinman X Batman actually?



Batman is DC.

Inb4 nerd comment.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Batman is DC.
> 
> Inb4 nerd comment.



Nerd comment.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nerd comment.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nerd comment.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>



She a bully.. Worse than Marc.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Is the gender detail until people's avatars a new addition?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is the gender detail until people's avatars a new addition?



Where? :/


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where? :/



I can see Gender: Male under your joined date


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I can see Gender: Male under your joined date


Oh.. That was always there..... I think. :/


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. That was always there..... I think. :/



I don't see anything


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I don't see anything


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I can see Gender: Male under your joined date


It's always been a thing, you can choose to show your gender and select your gender


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm sure it has something to do with site theme. Also
>light mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> I'm sure it has something to do with site theme. Also
> >light mode


light is right


----------



## Gledania (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> I'm sure it has something to do with site theme. Also
> >light mode


best way to burn your eyes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> >light mode


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

photoshop


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> light is right


blind mofos


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> best way to burn your eyes



Dark mode fuck both your eyes and your brain. 

I understand manythings about members here now.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> blind mofos


Imao how weak must your eyes been that a little light from a screen upsets your eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Damn. Almost wrote black skins matter.. But that's not politically correct these days.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is the gender detail until people's avatars a new addition?



This is what I see under people's avatar.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. Almost wrote black skins matter.. But that's not politically correct these days.



That's the opposite I guess... 

I'm a rebel. 

White Skin > Bla...

No. 

Actually I'm not THAT a rebel either.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Rep Bot said:


> And you chose to blame Rinoa and/or Majin Lu for that?!
> 
> Ava



Forgive me Repbot-chan!


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Imao how weak must your eyes been that a little light from a screen upsets your eyes


imagine being stuck in 2014 

dark >>> light. BB has already proved my point.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> This is what I see under people's avatar.



Fuck me, I though I'd never hear of an asshole canadian. Especially not on an chinese cartoon forum.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

@Rep Bot punish @A Optimistic - he deserves it!


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> imagine being stuck in 2007
> 
> dark >>> light. BB has already proved my point.


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fuck me, I though I'd never hear of an asshole canadian. Especially not on an chinese cartoon forum.


ngl if you hadn't pointed that out I would've never noticed 



MrPopo said:


>


SP has star finger. since sp and the world are the same type of stand, does the world have World Finger?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> That's the opposite I guess...
> 
> I'm a rebel.
> 
> ...





Inb4 Marc hammers everyone with a tone below [HASHTAG]#D2A18C[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Just trying the "Allure" skin -extreme pink.

That's hella dark and pink.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> ngl if you hadn't pointed that out I would've never noticed
> 
> 
> SP has star finger. since sp and the world are the same type of stand, does the world have World Finger?


ye the world should have it


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I can see Gender: Male under your joined date


only in the dark themes for some kind of reason


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just trying the "Allure" skin -extreme pink.
> 
> That's hella dark and pink.


Allure and default white themes are the best

i wish there is a pastel theme


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

I like the Dragon Ball (Dark) theme. The only problem is that I would like to change the default picture to something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> only in the dark themes *for some kind of reason*


Superiority


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I like the Dragon Ball (Dark) theme. The only problem is that I would like to change the default picture to something else.


u mean goku in the background 

yea the dark and blue mix is good


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, dark mode gives pics (ava and else) a better contrast, but texts are hurting my eyes...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> u mean goku in the background
> 
> yea the dark and blue mix is good



Yeah.. And Shenlong too.


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> Superiority


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Light db master skin


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Well, dark mode gives pics (ava and else) a better contrast, but texts are hurting my eyes...



How so? I find the huge white screen worse for the eyes.


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Well, dark mode gives pics (ava and else) a better contrast, but texts are hurting my eyes...


 same, sometimes my set look better with dark theme

but I do prefer if the background is white it is easier for reading 

maybe have option for dark themes to have lighter bg I mean the ones with posts


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How so? I find the huge white screen worse for the eyes.



I guess we don't have the same eyes. I prefer black over white to read (like in a book).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

Yellow skin best skin.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I guess we don't have the same eyes. I prefer black over white to read (like in a book).



Probably. I always have my screens (phone too), on auto light contrast. When it's too bright, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

*goes back to light skin theme*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dark mode fuck both your eyes and your brain.
> 
> I understand manythings about members here now.


Why ?

tu as 4 Heures.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


He wasn't talking about you lewd man


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Back to my light skin.

Dark theme was an interesting experience, but too intense for me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


*Yes Mic? *


Gledinos said:


> He wasn't talking about you lewd man


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Back to my light skin.
> 
> Dark theme was an interesting experience, but too intense for me.



Same with white for me. Especially when it's dark outside and the contrast is even bigger. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Back to my light skin.
> 
> Dark theme was an interesting experience, but too intense for me.


Welcome back to the light


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

@DeVision is this dude


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Tried other skins and they burned my eyes. That pink one..


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Never knew there were actually forum skins factions here... 

[HASHTAG]#TeamLight[/HASHTAG]


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision is this dude




Hold this L bro. <3


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision is this dude



Who? The guy who never wants a re-match or the guy confronting him?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

I used to use the Sasuke skin, then I tried the dark skin and it hurt my eyes a lot. But after a week of the dark skin, my eyes got used to it and now I can't use any other theme. Avatars/sigs/usertitles just look so pretty on the dark skin.


----------



## Franky (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Franky !!!



Thanks bud


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Franky said:


> Thanks bud



Wow, supes can bring anyone in here. 

Happy birthday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who? The guy who never wants a re-match or the guy confronting him?



Are......are you being serious?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Are......are you being serious?



Yes, he could be both


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Are......are you being serious?



T.D.A knows I don't back down. I'm OP.


----------



## Franky (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow, supes can bring anyone in here.
> 
> Happy birthday.



I check the forum every once in a while when I'm waiting for shit in WoW. Plus quarantine life has me at home all the time now.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Franky said:


> I check the forum every once in a while when I'm waiting for shit in WoW. Plus quarantine life has me at home all the time now.



You can stay as well.. I mean, you're here now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

*Thanks Mariko. But who is my opponent? What's going on? *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yes, he could be both


 


DeVision said:


> T.D.A knows I don't back down. I'm OP.



THEN TAKE MY CHALLENGE!!!!!


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks Mariko. But who is my opponent? What's going on? *


Shes [HASHTAG]#teamlight[/HASHTAG] not [HASHTAG]#teamlewd[/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> THEN TAKE MY CHALLENGE!!!!!



lol Chris Jericho fits your persona


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> THEN TAKE MY CHALLENGE!!!!!



What is the challenge? XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> THEN TAKE MY CHALLENGE!!!!!


Whats the challenge ?


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks Mariko. But who is my opponent? What's going on? *


@Dark


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh damn. @Dark vs @Light D Lamperouge 

Taking bets. Who you got?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Shes [HASHTAG]#teamlight[/HASHTAG] not [HASHTAG]#teamlewd[/HASHTAG]


@Mariko is lewd though


DeVision said:


> What is the challenge? XD





MrPopo said:


> Whats the challenge ?



100 sided dice. 5 times. 5 cc points. Highest total wins.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

@Flame :


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Shes [HASHTAG]#teamlight[/HASHTAG] not [HASHTAG]#teamlewd[/HASHTAG]


*Yeah, she is on my team not Dev's. 




Flame said:



@Dark

Click to expand...

Pull up. 
*


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Mariko is lewd though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm I got no cc points


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Mariko is lewd though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Told you, once it doesn't feel like you taunted me into it, I'll kick your ass.. Till then, I'll spare you from another L.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> nvm I got no cc points



He's 1:0 down against the worst dice thrower on NF. That's why he's so eager to fight me. 
He can hold the L for some more time.


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yeah, she is on my team not Dev's. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Pull up. *


Why did you use them for a gif about kicking dark?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Best X-Men char among Wolverine and Magneto. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Told you, once it doesn't feel like you taunted me into it, I'll kick your ass.. Till then, I'll spare you from another L.


I am straight up challenging without a taunt and still refusing.


@Light D Lamperouge can you believe this lewdvision?


DeVision said:


> He's 1:0 down against the worst dice thrower on NF. That's why he's so eager to fight me.
> He can hold the L for some more time.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> Why did you use them for a gif about kicking dark?


*Used whom? That's the only gif that showed up when I searched for on sight lmao. 




Mickey Mouse said:



			I am straight up challenging without a taunt and still refusing.


@Light D Lamperouge can you believe this lewdvision?
		
Click to expand...

Debauchery at its worst. 
*


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

It's fun to anger you. <3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> Why did you use them for a gif about kicking dark?



you caught that as well my woke brother


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's fun to anger you. <3



When I stroke out and die of anger, you are going to that funeral to see what you did


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> When I stroke out and die of anger, you are going to that funeral to see what you did



I'll even buy you flowers.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

*What do you think of my new avy and sig? 


Credits to the wonderful @Underworld Broker for the avy *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Stupid bisch. XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What do you think of my new avy and sig? *
> 
> 
> *Credits to the wonderful @Underworld Broker for the avy *



Nice. 
@A Optimistic did she do yours too?
The frame looks familiar.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nice.
> @A Optimistic did she do yours too?
> The frame looks familiar.



My avatar was made by me. All my avatars are either made by me or Velvet.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh and occasionally Silver once in awhile.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> My avatar was made by me. All my avatars are either made by me or Velvet.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>



A-and TDA as well, forgive me


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

But the point is, my current avatar was made by me. I've been making an effort to improve my gfx lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Pretty much.


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> But the point is, my current avatar was made by me. I've been making an effort to improve my gfx lately.




ok lad, we got it











after mentioning it, for the 5th time, like a youtube ad


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> But the point is, my current avatar was made by me. I've been making an effort to improve my gfx lately.



Good choice!

Breaking bad > GoT


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> My avatar was made by me. All my avatars are either made by me or Velvet.


heisenberg avy is great


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> heisenberg avy is great



Thank you very much. 

Oh btw in the gotw discussion thread, Nataly thought my entry was yours.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nice


*Yeah, thanks. Broki is amazing. 




@T.D.A how about hooking up a fellow Legion member with some nice avys? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Oh btw in the gotw discussion thread, Nataly thought my entry was yours.


oh I liked your entry it was good


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Speaking of GotW and PotW I vote, but never know for whom I voted.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Did he come out of the bordel? XD


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Blade said:


>


THE HEART.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yeah, thanks. Broki is amazing. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't done avatars in a while and especially for GotW. 

Maybe it's time to put an end to Nataly's reign (and earn some CC points cos I'm broke)


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> THE HEART.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I haven't done avatars in a while and especially for GotW.
> 
> Maybe it's time to put an end to Nataly's reign (and earn some CC points cos I'm broke)


How?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I haven't done avatars in a while and especially for GotW.
> 
> Maybe it's time to put an end to Nataly's reign (and earn some CC points cos I'm broke)



If you need CC points, just bet against @Mickey Mouse . He used to L's so it's easy.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How?



By winning GotW ofc


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I haven't done avatars in a while and especially for GotW.
> 
> Maybe it's time to put an end to Nataly's reign (and earn some CC points cos I'm broke)


*Aye nice. If you got the time and are into it. If it's OP, Zoro/Mihawk/Doffy/Ray/Law avys are coveted. *


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Speaking of GotW and PotW I vote, but never know for whom I voted.


The winners are announced in the discussion threads so you can usually check those ones if you are interested. 


DeVision said:


> Did he come out of the bordel? XD





Blade said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> By winning GotW ofc


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> The winners are announced in the discussion threads so you can usually check those ones if you are interested.



I know, but I forget to check.. :/


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe it's time to put an end to Nataly's reign (and earn some CC points cos I'm broke)





*Spoiler*: __ 



I love a good challenge


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If you need CC points, just bet against @Mickey Mouse . He used to L's so it's easy.



I have gotten 9 cc points off of @Nana . Shut your cowardly ass up.  


@Nataly gamble some cc points? I know you got them.


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have gotten 9 cc points off of @Nana . Shut your cowardly ass up.
> 
> 
> @Nataly gamble some cc points? I know you got them.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Remember when he died in Mirai Trunks' timeline? What year was that? XD

If it were the Simpsons, people would go crazy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

@T.D.A involving contests and look who shows up......... @Underworld Broker . Don't step into her world.....


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have gotten 9 cc points off of @Nana . Shut your cowardly ass up.
> 
> 
> @Nataly gamble some cc points? I know you got them.




u will pay for that later when betting events come


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Let's check my moon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> u will pay for that later when betting events come


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok, let's keep that mask for today.


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Remember when he died in Mirai Trunks' timeline? What year was that? XD
> 
> If it were the Simpsons, people would go crazy.






don't worry though

since in the present db timeline

ssj1 vegeta was able to nuke covid-19, just fine





*Link Removed*


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

_
just gimme gimme some love

_


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark or light skin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark skin is the best skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> don't worry though
> 
> since in the present db timeline
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

You see why I'm not a gamer?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> don't worry though
> 
> since in the present db timeline
> 
> ...



Vegeta is great.......as a seasoning.  

Joking. Vegeta is a GOAT.


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

when will mods remove the poll ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You see why I'm not a gamer?



1. Yes
2. No


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

You can bet anything these days. : o

The only time I ever had a special avatar size was when I won a fantasy sports league here. : o


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok, let's keep that mask for today.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> when will mods remove the poll ?



1-50 we keep it till the end of thread

51-100 we change it tonight


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> You can bet anything these days. : o
> 
> The only time I ever had a special avatar size was when I won a fantasy sports league here. : o


And you are wearing someone else's avatar too, how disgraceful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 1-50 we keep it till the end of thread
> 
> 51-100 we change it tonight


nooooooooooooo


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A involving contests and look who shows up......... @Underworld Broker . Don't step into her world.....



I'll take on @Nataly, @Underworld Broker, @A Optimistic and whoever else stands in my way:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> nooooooooooooo





are those nana's tears? what a joy


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> And you are wearing someone else's avatar too, how disgraceful



Finders keepers.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Finders keepers.


I am more than 100 % sure @Velvet did not give you permission to take and wear her avatar


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

pls por favor пожалуйста s'il vous plaît お願いしますremove the poll

@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn 





Blade said:


> are those nana's tears? what a joy


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 











never forget


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I am more than 100 % sure @Velvet did not give you permission to take and wear her avatar


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I am more than 100 % sure @Velvet did not give you permission to take and wear her avatar



101 percent?


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

yay
I assume it was @Kinjin thankk u


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking @DeVision


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp u can put new poll


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> 101 percent?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Let's have a new poll poll


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> yay
> I assume it was @Kinjin thankk u


You're welcome


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You're welcome


----------



## Irene (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Let's have a new poll poll


let's have a pool


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's have a pool


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I'll take on @Nataly, @Underworld Broker, @A Optimistic and whoever else stands in my way:



It's game over for all of us once you pull out Adobe After Effects.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A involving contests and look who shows up......... @Underworld Broker . Don't step into her world.....



I'm too lazy for contests unless it's drawing ones 



T.D.A said:


> I'll take on @Nataly, @Underworld Broker, @A Optimistic and whoever else stands in my way:



hehe


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

Are there account bets now?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm too lazy for contests unless it's drawing ones
> 
> 
> 
> hehe



Will you join the OP drawing contest Under san? 

I have some ideas, but I'm lazy as fuck...


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)

Only thing I can do is do nothing and also take photos


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Will you join the OP drawing contest Under san?
> 
> I have some ideas, but I'm lazy as fuck...



yeah i decided on an idea so ima try to draw it, haha started sketching today

you should join, it's always cool to see ideas on paper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Only thing I can do is do nothing and also take photos



Don't sell yourself short, your photography skills are amazing. This is one of the best photos I've ever seen.


----------



## Dark (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Dark


But I use light skin 

I gotta say though, avatars and html titles look better on the dark version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

@A Optimistic never took you for a vsauce fan


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> @A Optimistic never took you for a vsauce fan



W-who or what is a vsauce fan?


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark said:


> But I use light skin


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

aw just googled what vsauce is, fuck you flame


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> aw just googled what vsauce is, fuck you flame


Was I the last straw?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> Was I the last straw?



yeah i had enough of you all


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> yeah i decided on an idea so ima try to draw it, haha started sketching today
> 
> you should join, it's always cool to see ideas on paper



I'll try to put my fingers out of my butt and pull at least some sketches. 

Even if I don't finish them. 

I know practicing is the key to improve, but I have the lazy-procrastination syndrome.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja Your photos are always amazing


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't sell yourself short, your photography skills are amazing. This is one of the best photos I've ever seen.



Thanks 

I wanted to take another photo closer to the statue but it's prohibited to go any further.


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> yeah i had enough of you all


This is just the beginning hombre


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Alibaba Saluja Your photos are always amazing



Thanks Nataly. I do my best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What?



its someone who looks like walter white but kinda doesnt either


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'll try to put my fingers out of my butt and pull at least some sketches.
> 
> Even if I don't finish them.
> 
> I know practicing is the key to improve, but I have the lazy-procrastination syndrome.



if you draw smth small every day you'll get forward, do it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2020)

@Nataly


----------



## Nataly (Jun 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nataly


Chris Evans


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 28, 2020)

Dark said:


> But I use light skin



Based

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Finders keepers.



* Jimin I will pinch you!

This is not how you get my attention for a new avatar! *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * Jimin I will pinch you!
> 
> This is not how you get my attention for a new avatar! *



I like my current one a lot. I don't need anything new.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I like my current one a lot. I don't need anything new.



* Noooooooooo*


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * Noooooooooo*


Beat him up.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

*@Soca 
Even though you repeatedly stabbed me to death, you sick fuck, I have something for you 
*​


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Soca
> Even though you repeatedly stabbed me to death, you sick fuck, I have something for you
> *​


My mans 

ps you fucking deserved it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> My mans


 




Soca said:


> ps you fucking deserved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

How's everyone talking about Naruto stuff on this forum lately


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol this is me


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Beat him up.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How's everyone talking about Naruto stuff on this forum lately


Isshiki and Koji.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Velvet said:


>


It's ok.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's ok.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Velvet said:


>


No Eggsss!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No Eggsss!!!



*I haven't had anyyyyyy *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *I haven't had anyyyyyy *


The way it should be.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fucking @DeVision



 
Don't worry, you're  Mickey now. XD



Dark said:


> But I use light skin
> 
> I gotta say though, avatars and html titles look better on the dark version



Oh the irony. XD



A Optimistic said:


> yeah i had enough of you all



Noooooo, come baaaaack!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't worry, you're  Mickey now. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To think he used to be Supes.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> To think he used to be Supes.



We got used to it


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

@Soca whatcha think?


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Soca whatcha think?


Still 100% excited. 

I just wanna walk around the place at night


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Still 100% excited.
> 
> I just wanna walk around the place at night



Sheldon is that you? XD


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Still 100% excited.
> 
> I just wanna walk around the place at night


Graphics look great but ngl the VA kinda threw me off a bit. Doesn't feel natural but rather kinda forced. Either way if i'm getting it it'd just be for driving around lol, love open world games that resemble GTA.


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sheldon is that you? XD


Look at the place man. Tis beautiful 

No horses, knights, wooden shacks, no muthafucking medieval music that every goddamn game seems to focus on now. Just a dope ass city in the future 

also morning folk


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Graphics look great but ngl the VA kinda threw me off a bit. Doesn't feel natural but rather kinda forced.


Well there's around 6 different voices from what I understand so at least that one isn't forced on you. Also check some of the rest of the customization options


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Graphics look great but ngl the VA kinda threw me off a bit. Doesn't feel natural but rather kinda forced. Either way if i'm getting it it'd just be for driving around lol, love open world games that resemble GTA.



The voice is customizable including pitch.


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Well there's around 6 different voices from what I understand so at least that one isn't forced on you. Also check some of the rest of the customization options


You're joking right 



T.D.A said:


> The voice is customizable including pitch.


They really went next level with this game wow


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Look at the place man. Tis beautiful
> 
> No horses, knights, wooden shacks, no muthafucking medieval music that every goddamn game seems to focus on now. Just a dope ass city in the future
> 
> also morning folk



Well I have to admit you're right. But still sounds weird.


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

You really build your own human in this game


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well I have to admit you're right. But still sounds weird.


You'll get it first day like the rest of us stop hating 



Flame said:


> You really build your own human in this game


Heck yea


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> You'll get it first day like the rest of us stop hating



I dunno.. I didn't even install gta V. 

Ps. Perv!


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2020)

Check it 

Think I'll go with a corpo black lady first


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Can't wait to play the anti-hero.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2020)

Hyped for PS5.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeah think Cyberpunk will be best played on PS5/next gen given how big and dense this game is.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah think Cyberpunk will be best played on PS5/next gen given how big and dense this game is.


Updated Gta 5 and 6 coming out in a few years as well. Sony is master race.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2020)

Using Unreal engine 5 for Fornite.


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2020)

They ain't making a gta 6 man. They're still eating off gta v. That game jumped 3 platforms man. 3!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


>


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 29, 2020)

Huge spoilers are out. next chapter will change everything, its mind blowing. whole core concept of one piece will be changed


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

They find OP? : o


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2020)

Just came across this

Viewer discretion is advisable


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)

January said:


> Just came across this
> 
> Viewer discretion is advisable



Moria's head looks like a squid


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

I am bored gimme some underrated bops


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am bored gimme some underrated bops


*I can't get this song out of my head. 
*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimin said:


> They find OP? : o


Even better

It's so good that even spoil guys aren't leaking it


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am bored gimme some underrated bops



RV - RR



January said:


> Even better
> 
> It's so good that even spoil guys aren't leaking it



I see. Maybe Luffy meets Dragon?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yamato is Noland who travelled into the future to meet Luffy and tells him that Joy Boy (who also travelled into the future) is in Lodestar waiting for Luffy so they can sail together to Raftel.


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I can't get this song out of my head. *


not what I expected but still it is refreshing to hear different stuff


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> not what I expected but still it is refreshing to hear different stuff


*I've been on the Blondie train recently. Old songs, but good imo. Check these ones as well. 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've been on the Blondie train recently. Old songs, but good imo. Check these ones as well. *


I am not sure if I am into old songs but I will still check them  thx


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not sure if I am into old songs but I will still check them  thx


*I am not into them much tbh, but I like these. Let me know what you think about them if you listen to them. *


----------



## Gledania (Jun 29, 2020)

@Cinera good to see you post in here


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse, stop reporting my Moria's post


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse, stop reporting my Moria's post



You needed to be stopped from scarring people. May you learn your lesson.


----------



## Cinera (Jun 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Cinera good to see you post in here


I doubt I'll engage in One Piece discussions here TBH.


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You needed to be stopped from scarring people. May you learn your lesson.


for some reason I thought the spite list would be bigger in your sig


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 29, 2020)

Still pretending to be a girl Cinera?


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You needed to be stopped from scarring people. May you learn your lesson.


People need to be scared every now and then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> for some reason I thought the spite list would be bigger in your sig


I have mellowed out......kind of.


January said:


> People need to be scared every now and then


I said scarred not scared......you little psychopath.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Still pretending to be a girl Cinera?


** a lady. *


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I said scarred not scared......you little psychopath.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

​


----------



## Gledania (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Still pretending to be a girl Cinera?


Wait , you know cinera ???


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait , you know cinera ???



I know like 90% of these OJ refugees, I posted on OJ myself.


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 29, 2020)

New OP emotes got added.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait , you know cinera ???





A Optimistic said:


> I know like 90% of these OJ refugees, I posted on OJ myself.



Told ya ava knew stuff.....


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Omg my emote got added 


Yayyyy


Also this  is fucking iconic I love it


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

You had to do it, didn't you? XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You had to do it, didn't you? XD



What did I do?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> What did I do?



Wow. My CoO is next lvl. Or you're predictable.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

@Nana, Seulgi? : o

We got avatar twins here. : o


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, Seulgi? : o
> 
> We got avatar twins here. : o


wdym ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> What did I do?



Reiju was better for you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Reiju was better for you.



I can't stop changing my avatars, it's an addiction

ill try a reiju avatar another time


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

Is your avatar Seulgi, Nana? : o

And this DeVision and this A Opt are avatar twins. : o


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Is your avatar Seulgi, Nana? : o
> 
> And this DeVision and this A Opt are avatar twins. : o


ah yes  stan the queen <3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I can't stop changing my avatars, it's an addiction
> 
> ill try a reiju avatar another time


*Lewd avatar. *


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

based


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I can't stop changing my avatars, it's an addiction
> 
> ill try a reiju avatar another time



You need help. Changed it 5 times in the last hour.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You need help. Changed it 5 times in the last hour.



only reason i stopped changing it was cuz i just got locked out of my account for 15 mins for getting my password wrong


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



*More more! *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> only reason i stopped changing it was cuz i just got locked out of my account for 15 mins for getting my password wrong


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *More more! *


*Zoro or Mihawk? *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Zoro or Mihawk? *




ZORO!


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Zoro or Mihawk? *


Trick question, they're both the GOATS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Trick question, they're both the GOATS



Fission Mailed @DeVision


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

@Velvet, can we account bet?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fission Mailed @DeVision



Postponehawk is a failure to be exposed soon enough.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Postponehawk is a failure to be exposed soon enough.



Then why did Zoro beg to train under him?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

*Why must you hate everything I love? *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then why did Zoro beg to train under him?



Zoro is the only char that gave him W's. He pitties him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Zoro is the only char that gave him W's. He pitties him.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



Yeah.  casually evaded failhawk. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

*@Velvet *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 29, 2020)

This man can solo the OP verse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

heathens should learn soon of the greatness that is mihawk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This man can solo the OP verse


*Yami is a beast. 

*​


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Velvet *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __








Kinjin said:


> This man can solo the OP verse



Who is that? Looks badass af!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


* 




DeVision said:



			Who is that? Looks badass af!
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



No homosexual stache and frills on his clothes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.  casually evaded failhawk. XD



Sure buddy........sure


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sure buddy........sure



Serious pidgeonboy tried to cut wounded not focused Luffy. Failed hard af. XD


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This man can solo the OP verse



he look like he can solo Mohawk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2020)

so good being woke and not delusional


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> so good being woke and not delusional



I know. And once you listen to me, you'll be woke too!


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who is that? Looks badass af!


google say the hottie is Yami Sukehiro from Black Clover


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> google say the hottie is Yami Sukehiro from Black Clover



Oh. A reason to read black clover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh. A reason to read black clover.


*You didn't read it? Why did you have Yami in that game on disc then lmao? I thought you read it and liked him. 




Anyway, Julius, Yami, and Zenon are the GOATS. 


Spoiler: JULIUS 










Spoiler: YAMI 










Spoiler: ZENON 







*​


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This man can solo the OP verse




yeah




























gets rekt by oden


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Soca whatcha think?



can't w8 for the release

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh. A reason to read black clover.


yea I got intrigued as well  but maybe for different reasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea I got intrigued as well  but maybe for different reasons



I like your honesty.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Zoro or Mihawk? *



*Zoro *



Jimin said:


> @Velvet, can we account bet?



*Account bet? The heck is that?*


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like your honesty.




I stan animes for plot !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

@Velvet, we bet our accounts. If I win, I get yours. If you win, you get mine.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Velvet, we bet our accounts. If I win, I get yours. If you win, you get mine.



*HAHAHAHAHAH

No. There is a limit to how far "jokes" can go*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Zoro *
> 
> 
> 
> *Account bet? The heck is that?*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> No. There is a limit to how far "jokes" can go*



How about some CC points? Since I have zero, I can bet... what do you even want?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How about some CC points? Since I have zero, I can bet... what do you even want?



*If you want CC points you should enter some of the contests :3

There are sooooooo many options to win CC points the proper way

I don't do bets*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

*@Velvet I'll find some more later, if you want. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *If you want CC points you should enter some of the contests :3
> 
> There are sooooooo many options to win CC points the proper way
> 
> I don't do bets*


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Word of the day: pusillanimous


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *If you want CC points you should enter some of the contests :3
> 
> There are sooooooo many options to win CC points the proper way
> 
> I don't do bets*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *If you want CC points you should enter some of the contests :3
> 
> There are sooooooo many options to win CC points the proper way
> 
> I don't do bets*



Impossible to win against you monsters there.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Impossible to win against you monsters there.



*It's not about the winning 

It's about joining in and having fun 

You get CC points for participating too*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *It's not about the winning
> 
> It's about joining in and having fun
> 
> You get CC points for participating too*





Says someone who regularly chokes a chump out that dares step into her domain.


........and I have no real talent.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Says someone who regularly chokes a chump out that dares step into her domain.
> 
> 
> ........and I have no real talent.



* I do noooooooooot...*


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

You know what to do, Mickey Mouse?

 the competition.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 29, 2020)

yo, @T.D.A do you have any information about how popular BM is in japan? when the last official popularity poll was?


----------



## Shrike (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yo, @T.D.A do you have any information about how popular BM is in japan? when the last official popularity poll was?



She was like 47 or something.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 29, 2020)

Shrike said:


> She was like 47 or something.


I guess she is least popular Yonko. or not? Only Kaido can be below her, but Im not sure it is possible


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yo, @T.D.A do you have any information about how popular BM is in japan? when the last official popularity poll was?



Last poll she was placed 70, so not among the most popular. 

Shanks is the most popular Yonko by far.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

*Shanks is the best Yonko. *


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Last poll she was placed 70, so not among the most popular.
> 
> Shanks is the most popular Yonko by far.


that is only natural. but by Yonko you mean Roger and WB too? or not?


----------



## Shrike (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I guess she is least popular Yonko. or not? Only Kaido can be below her, but Im not sure it is possible



She is. Kaido was unranked then as far as i remember, not sure. It wasn't recently at all, but i do remember Katakuri being quite a bit above her.

Edit: yeah as TDA said she was 69, and Katakuri was 45. I mixed up his number with hers.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> that is only natural. but by Yonko you mean Roger and WB too? or not?




Shanks is more popular than both Roger and WB.

Though I suspect if a new poll were to be done, Roger would do better than the last poll after the Oden flashback. I also think Oden would fair quite well in the poll.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Shanks is more popular than both Roger and WB.
> 
> Though I suspect if a new poll were to be done, Roger would do better than the last poll after the Oden flashback. I also think Oden would fair quite well in the poll.



Oden would definitely get a lot of votes.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 29, 2020)

well, Shanks has everything to be very popular character with less panel time than most of popular other characters

I don't think Oden or Roger will top him


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

*These were the results. Mihawk is missing and he is actually number 22, so everyone else is one rank lower, example Perona is 23, Kidd 37 and so on. *




​


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> well, Shanks has everything to be very popular character with less panel time than most of popular other characters
> 
> I don't think Oden or Roger will top him



Badass looking types like Shanks/Zoro/Law/Katakuri etc will always be popular amongst fans. Interestingly Oda uses the same face types for these characters.


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Badass looking types like Shanks/Zoro/Law/Katakuri etc will always be popular amongst fans. Interestingly Oda uses the same face types for these characters.


yes, his looks are very cool. but also he is a mystery, people like characters like that. Do you remember Urahara from Bleach? he has something similar to Shanks. and he was always theorised about being the villain, just like Shanks


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yes, his looks are very cool. but also he is a mystery, people like characters like that. Do you remember Urahara from Bleach? he has something similar to Shanks. and he was always theorised about being the villain, just like Shanks



Trust me the main reason people like Shanks, is because he's cool (and strong). I don't think the mystery surrounding him, which is relatively recent, is a huge factor.


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I guess she is least popular Yonko. or not? Only Kaido can be below her, but Im not sure it is possible


yes for Japanese fans on OL tho 
Kaido is the least popular 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Shanks is the best Yonko. *


big cap


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

*@Velvet 


Spoiler: GLASSES ZORO 













Spoiler:  












*​


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

BM and BB the only interesting Yonkos


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> big cap


*I am just telling the truth. 

Don't tell me, you probably think Linlin is the best Yonko *​


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am just telling the truth. *
> 
> *Don't tell me, you probably think Linlin is the best Yonko *​


it is not about who is the best but Shanks feel like he got no personality just some basic guy in shonen who is close to mc


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is not about who is the best but Shanks feel like he got no personality just some basic guy in shonen who is close to mc


*There are like 50 panels of him in the entire manga, most in flashbacks. And even with that limited appearance I'd take him any day over Linlin. 

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *There are like 50 panels of him in the entire manga, most in flashbacks. And even with that limited appearance I'd take him any day over Linlin. *


i guess u like basic ppl 

jk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> i guess u like basic ppl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> i guess u like basic ppl
> 
> jk




"Except she wasn't jk......"


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> "Except she wasn't jk......"


where is the  rating when we need it  lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana x Light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nana x Light


Light pov : _they ain't fan of Zoro and Mihawk then they aren't worth my time
_


----------



## Irene (Jun 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> Light pov : _they ain't fan of Zoro and Mihawk then they aren't worth my time
> _


*You can laugh but this might actually be true lmao. I have to examine my life choices now.  





I guess I can let that slide if some of these are on one's list 
Shanks, Rayleigh, Doflamingo, Sir Crocodile, Law, Aokiji, Kizaru, WB. *


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jun 29, 2020)

Mehork > Shonks


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2020)

Roger GG.


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 29, 2020)

ZETMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

​


----------



## Natalija (Jun 29, 2020)

I feel like every time I see this thread, its name radically changes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I feel like every time I see this thread, its name radically changes


*Who are you? 




























*


----------



## Natalija (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who are you? *



You may call me sensei.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Natalija said:


> You may call me sensei.


*Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, or so they say. 


Having said that, this one believes that that one ought to have gone to sleep already. Or is that one having difficulties sleeping due to inebriation? 







You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Natalija (Jun 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, or so they say. *
> 
> 
> *Having said that, this one believes that that one ought to have gone to sleep already. Or is that one having difficulties sleeping due to inebriation? *
> ...


No, this time just stupidness. You?

Wouldn’t call you sensei even in a million years, young boy. Know your place!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 29, 2020)

Natalija said:


> No, this time just stupidness. You?


*To be honest, same. However, I am on my last cigarette so I will have to go sleep soon lmao. *



*


Natalija said:



			Wouldn’t call you sensei even in a million years, young boy. Know your place! 

Click to expand...

**
*


​


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I feel like every time I see this thread, its name radically changes



Too many changes for me to keep up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

@Natalija go die........in a mafia game.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Natalija go die........in a mafia game.


*She usually does. And usually on D1 *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

I never played a Mafia game before. The rules seem really complicated.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I never played a Mafia game before. The rules seem really complicated.



They are not.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They are not.


You sure?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Now that's a lewd picture lewd man


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Now that's a lewd picture lewd man


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I feel like every time I see this thread, its name radically changes


Yes we does that regularly 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You can laugh but this might actually be true lmao. I have to examine my life choices now.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_lmao imagine canceling ppl cuz of fictional characters xD _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Natalija go die........in a mafia game.




I was literally never told that before, thank you.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *She usually does. And usually on D1 *


Hahaha that’s actually not true, it only ever happened _twice, _and those were accidents __


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I never played a Mafia game before. The rules seem really complicated.


You should give it a shot, it’s really fun!!


----------



## January (Jun 30, 2020)

Shanks' kid came with a scar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> _lmao imagine canceling ppl cuz of fictional characters xD _



_*Just advising you that our friendship is officially broken. Useless to explain my reasons since they are clear to any real life/**imaginary** life  fan. At first I wanted to trust the concept of a friendship between a hard real life fan and a hard fiction life fan, but I then realised I had committed a mistake.*_





Natalija said:


> Hahaha that’s actually not true, it only ever happened _twice, _and those were accidents __


**


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Just advising you that our friendship is officially broken. Useless to explain my reasons since they are clear to any real life/imaginary life  fan. At first I wanted to trust the concept of a friendship between a hard real life fan and a hard fiction life fan, but I then realised I had committed a mistake.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Your posts were unbearable anyways.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> Cool. Your posts were unbearable anyways.


*Sometimes I wish people with an IQ of 100 and beyond would grasp the simple notion that 'dumping someone over a fictional character' does not necessarily imply that the fictional character in question is itself the sole reason for the event to occur, but that the wrong manners and the wrong way of reasoning of the counterpart were foremostly the triggering agents of such event. Rack your meninges a little.*



*I kid you not. This is what was written lmao. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes we does that regularly
> 
> 
> _lmao imagine canceling ppl cuz of fictional characters xD _



I think that was pointed to me. But I'm good cause I like Zoro. I get a pass xD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sometimes I wish people with an IQ of 100 and beyond would grasp the simple notion that 'dumping someone over a fictional character' does not necessarily imply that the fictional character in question is itself the sole reason for the event to occur, but that the wrong manners and the wrong way of reasoning of the counterpart were foremostly the triggering agents of such event. Rack your meninges a little.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I kid you not. This is what was written lmao. *



 
Was it a neg? I need names.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Was it a neg? I need names.


*Lmao no. It's from another forum. I'll tell you on discord. *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They are not.



Really? : o



Natalija said:


> You should give it a shot, it’s really fun!!



Maybe I will, Nat. : o


I guess a Eurotrip is out...


----------



## Nataly (Jun 30, 2020)

Going to the African safari today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Going to the African safari today


*Nice. Enjoy and have fun Nat. *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Going to the African safari today



Say hi to the cheetah's for me. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lmao no. It's from another forum. I'll tell you on discord. *


Hahaha they are missing out on so much. 


Jimin said:


> Maybe I will, Nat. : o


Please do, it's hilarious!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Hahaha they are missing out on so much.


*Some are there, but yeah. We have fun everywhere though. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Please do, it's hilarious!



Do people get mad at noobs? DX


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sometimes I wish people with an IQ of 100 and beyond would grasp the simple notion that 'dumping someone over a fictional character' does not necessarily imply that the fictional character in question is itself the sole reason for the event to occur, but that the wrong manners and the wrong way of reasoning of the counterpart were foremostly the triggering agents of such event. Rack your meninges a little.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I kid you not. This is what was written lmao. *


"_*Sometimes I wish people with an IQ of 100 and beyond would grasp the simple notion that ----" *_



Nataly said:


> Going to the African safari today


Have fun and take care


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 30, 2020)

Wassup, kiddies?
========================================


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> "_*Sometimes I wish people with an IQ of 100 and beyond would grasp the simple notion that ----" *_


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Do people get mad at noobs? DX


No, don't worry. Everyone always helped me


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> No, don't worry. Everyone always helped me



Yeah but you seem nice and well liked. I be cold and disliked. : o


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Yeah but you seem nice and well liked. I be cold and disliked. : o


I'm _sure_ that's not true, besides, everyone was a beginner at some point and needed help.

They had to help me find threadmarks and search options even, so if I didn't drive them crazy...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

*Glen *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

*@Shrike happy birthday my dude. I wish you all the best. Da si ziv i zdrav jos 100 godine i da se olesis danas hahah. *


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> I'm _sure_ that's not true, besides, everyone was a beginner at some point and needed help.
> 
> They had to help me find threadmarks and search options even, so if I didn't drive them crazy...



Well, you're probably right. : o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Shrike happy birthday my dude. I wish you all the best. Da si ziv i zdrav jos 100 godine i da se olesis danas hahah. *



Thanks bruv 

Olesio sam se sinoc ne znam gde sam, hocu na bazen a pegla mi se do jaja


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Thanks bruv
> 
> Olesio sam se sinoc ne znam gde sam, hocu na bazen a pegla mi se do jaja


Pobeda


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Thanks bruv


**





Shrike said:


> Olesio sam se sinoc ne znam gde sam, hocu na bazen a pegla mi se do jaja



*Au to ne valja hahaha. Drzi se. Ali isplati se hahahha. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Pobeda





Light D Lamperouge said:


> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma gde se isplati mator sam ja za te zajebancije, ne prolazi me sad mamurluk za par sati kao kad sam imao 20, a posao nece cekati


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Ma gde se isplati mator sam ja za te zajebancije, ne prolazi me sad mamurluk za par sati kao kad sam imao 20, a posao nece cekati


Sve te razumem, mamurluk nakon 25te je bukvalno kao da si les. 

Uglavnom srecan rodjendan, oporavi se!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Ma gde se isplati mator sam ja za te zajebancije


*Isto i @Natalija  

Nat daj pomozi coveku hhaha. Neki brzi lek. 




Shrike said:



			ne prolazi me sad mamurluk za par sati kao kad sam imao 20
		
Click to expand...

Najbolje godine. Bukvalno za sat vreme max me prodje. 




Shrike said:



			a posao nece cekati 

Click to expand...

E to ne valja haha. 
*


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Isto i @Natalija  *
> 
> *Nat daj pomozi coveku hhaha. Neki brzi lek.*


Nema tu pomoci brale. Jedino da pije puno vode dok je pijan, ali za to je vec prosao voz 

Ti uzivaj dok mozes :’)


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

how did I know who tier rated u without looking



smh gled keep on hating on the best emote


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

@Shrike  happy birthday  hope you have a great bday


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Ti uzivaj dok mozes :’)


*Ako je do 25te imam jos dobre dve i po godine. 




Nana said:



			how did I know who tier rated u without looking



smh gled keep on hating on the best emote
		
Click to expand...

Who else could it be but Glen? 




GLEN  
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ako je do 25te imam jos dobre dve i po godine. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on a side note big emotes creep me out


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> on a side note big emotes creep me out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Shrike  happy birthday  hope you have a great bday



Thanks girlie


----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2020)

better this way


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Going to the African safari today


Have fun 
I just need to walk outside and I'm already there


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2020)

gear 5 luffy looks like so familiar


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2020)

yeah

i knew that it looked familiar


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Going to the African safari today


wow, have fun Naty


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 30, 2020)

Ahahah wtf


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Some Americans be dumb. 

How do they have the money to travel?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Some Americans be dumb.
> 
> How do they have the money to travel?


You dont have to be smart in order to have money


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

What if you dumb and have no money?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What if you dumb and have no money?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 30, 2020)

Lol forgot EU banned America


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Lol forgot EU banned America



What about non-EU? Is the UK open for business? : o


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 30, 2020)

Meanwhile the Robot Killing Dog is now on sale


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What about non-EU? Is the UK open for business? : o


I hve no idea TBH, haven't been keeping up with news stuff lately


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Brexit. Brenter for Americans? : o


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Shrike !!!




.........Birthday hiding monster......


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Shrike !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Vastbro <3 

And I hide it everywhere, social media included. Can't be arsed with all the replies


----------



## DeVision (Jun 30, 2020)

@Shrike brate, sretan rođendan i sve najbolje ti želim.
Vidim da si se već urokao, pa nije potrebno. Nama starima je to problem u ovim godinama. Pogotovo ako nisi u "treningu". XD
Uživaj!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike brate, sretan rođendan i sve najbolje ti želim.
> Vidim da si se već urokao, pa nije potrebno. Nama starima je to problem u ovim godinama. Pogotovo ako nisi u "treningu". XD
> Uživaj!



Ahaha hvala : )
Mada nisam ispao jos uvek skroz iz treninga, imam fin cug i dalje

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 30, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Ahaha hvala : )
> Mada nisam ispao jos uvek skroz iz treninga, imam fin cug i dalje



Kod mene samo kad je pelinkovac u pitanju.. A i to je problem, jer ga nisam ovdje nigdje našao kupiti.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kod mene samo kad je pelinkovac u pitanju.. A i to je problem, jer ga nisam ovdje nigdje našao kupiti.


Molim???? Nema Pelinkovca??


----------



## DeVision (Jun 30, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Molim???? Nema Pelinkovca??



Nema.. 
Imaju neke *ebene rakije od peperminta. Ali nije to za mene. Daj mi peliiiiiiin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 30, 2020)

*uses google translate button on chrome browser*


----------



## January (Jun 30, 2020)

@Shrike , happy b'day mate

Just came across this


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

January said:


> @Shrike , happy b'day mate
> 
> Just came across this



Thanks bruv.

And Kuma is breathtaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Thanks Vastbro <3
> 
> And I hide it everywhere, social media included. Can't be arsed with all the replies



"I am sh(y)...........RIKE!"


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jun 30, 2020)

Happy bday! @Shrike

You are now @Shrike (old)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Happy bday! @Shrike
> 
> You are now @Shrike (old)



Thanks man 

The fusion of me and that account is too much for the universe tbh. That account as amazing as @Paul .

How's life Paul?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 30, 2020)

Escape failed.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Poor thing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 30, 2020)

I forgot OP was even out until I saw Amol's thread. And then I wondered when that scene had happened


----------



## January (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 30, 2020)

When nature decides to shower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 30, 2020)

January said:


> When nature decides to shower


Rare footage of the biblical flood, 4??? years ago, colorized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

@MrPopo thanks for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 30, 2020)

Me regarding the OL Assemble Finale  :



> _Isayama was described in the program as "bearing the burden of wanting to live up to fan expectations but also to go against them."
> 
> _


_
_


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks like my time is almost up......


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Enjoy Disney World, Mickey.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Looks like my time is almost up......


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 1, 2020)

rly sorry guys been entire last 2 days packing and looking to move houses tomorrow. sry wasent able to change poll @Nana , didnt even know it was removed lol.


so any suggestions for next poll everyone?
(not gna even bother tagging yall active af)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 1, 2020)

oh sht i missed @Shrike bd

happy birth day m99


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2020)

whelp @Soca or @Kinjin . time to get this started. 1 month section ban.




But before I go.... @January


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> whelp @Soca or @Kinjin . time to get this started. 1 month section ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i already miss @Redline 

you cant go too


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @MrPopo thanks for this.


No problem


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 1, 2020)

What should the text of this emote be


----------



## Shrike (Jul 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh sht i missed @Shrike bd
> 
> happy birth day m99



Thanks bruv


----------



## Irene (Jul 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> rly sorry guys been entire last 2 days packing and looking to move houses tomorrow. sry wasent able to change poll @Nana , didnt even know it was removed lol.
> 
> 
> so any suggestions for next poll everyone?
> (not gna even bother tagging yall active af)


Sorry for the ping  

Maybe mods can add anything


----------



## January (Jul 1, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse This ones for you mate


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @MrPopo thanks for this.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> whelp @Soca or @Kinjin . time to get this started. 1 month section ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boooh. I don't want to share the spite list. Remove me you dirty sewer rat. 

I'll miss you here.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2020)

Perfect!


----------



## January (Jul 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @MrPopo thanks for this.


@Nataly, @Kinjin  This is too good of an emote 

Is there any way to make this official?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 1, 2020)

January said:


> @Nataly, @Kinjin  This is too good of an emote
> 
> Is there any way to make this official?


It really is a cute and funny emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @MrPopo thanks for this.


This is perfect ahhaha


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 1, 2020)

January said:


> @Nataly, @Kinjin  This is too good of an emote
> 
> Is there any way to make this official?


I already requested it in the emote thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 1, 2020)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse This ones for you mate



Lol nice work. Is the mod @Soca ?


----------



## January (Jul 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol nice work. Is the mod @Soca ?


I was going to put Soca, then thought of making it bit broader.

Gotta give Kinjin and Etherborn a chance as well.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 1, 2020)

@MrPopo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 1, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> @MrPopo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 1, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> @MrPopo





MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2020)

Is there a pepenami? epenami


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 1, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


*Btw where did you find this? I am pretty sure a friend of mine made it. *


----------



## Irene (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 1, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2020)

vs


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What should the text of this emote be





Rinoa said:


> @MrPopo



dem the text on it shuda been "you couldn't even kill pepe my boredom!!!"

quality emote tho 10/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Jul 2, 2020)

Do new One Piece chapters usually drop Wednesday night/Thursday morning or Thursday night/Friday morning? I haven't followed it weekly in a while, so I don't remember.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 2, 2020)

Snowless said:


> Do new One Piece chapters usually drop Wednesday night/Thursday morning or Thursday night/Friday morning? I haven't followed it weekly in a while, so I don't remember.



Friday morning.  Like 12am-3amish.  

This one will probably come out thursday night(today) though since there was a break.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Btw where did you find this? I am pretty sure a friend of mine made it. *


@Flame posted it and I asked for it to be added as an emote

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 2, 2020)

ayy dope stuff 

who's gonna be next


----------



## DeVision (Jul 2, 2020)

TFW you wake up with a fucking headache. And it won't go away.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> TFW you wake up with a fucking headache. And it won't go away.


Too much drinking ?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> ayy dope stuff
> 
> who's gonna be next



Sanji ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Perona


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Perona


*[HASHTAG]#BestGirl[/HASHTAG]*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Too much drinking ?



I wish. Just woke up like that. But tomorrow is friday, so I'm happy. XD


----------



## January (Jul 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wish. Just woke up like that. But tomorrow is friday, so I'm happy. XD


Could be the tenet effect, you are going to drink tonight


----------



## DeVision (Jul 2, 2020)

January said:


> Could be the tenet effect, you are going to drink tonight



Still no. XD
Can't wait for the weekend.. To be crazy........ To sleep. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 2, 2020)

What you think you look like when you have three tabs open in the OL game events, constantly clicking refresh:



What you actually look like:


----------



## DeVision (Jul 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> What you think you look like when you have three tabs open in the OL game events, constantly clicking refresh:
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually look like:



Not true. I'm not wearing glasses.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not true. I'm not wearing glasses.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)

You said you wouldnt post that picture of me


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> What you think you look like when you have three tabs open in the OL game events, constantly clicking refresh:
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually look like:


Don't call us out like that


----------



## DeVision (Jul 2, 2020)

Can you say fuck you to a mod?


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Can you say fuck you to a mod?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 2, 2020)

sm1 make pepe Usopp pls next


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> What you actually look like:



That was Team Nami during the WCI event


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> That was Team Nami during the WCI event


meanwhile team zoro in top 5


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Team Nami vs team Zoro


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> meanwhile team zoro in top 5



Yeah during normal daytime hours.


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah during normal daytime hours.


that can be said about us too


----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2020)

Mods be trash.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Who wants to be mod put your hands up


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

who wanna time travel put your hands up


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> meanwhile team zoro in top 5


*Who's the top contributor though?
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who's the top contributor though?
> *



Lol good spot. Blatant misrepresentation of the facts.


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who's the top contributor though?
> *


as u can see it don't let you see more than 3 users
I just wanted to capture what matters


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> who wanna time travel put your hands up



Future or past


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Mods be trash.


----------



## Irene (Jul 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Future or past


past for sure

to some time that isn't shit  

future can be worse for all we know 

wbu ?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> past for sure
> 
> to some time that isn't shit
> 
> ...





Prob the future to see what kind of new stuff they come up with.

But anywhere away from society is fine by me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol good spot. Blatant misrepresentation of the facts.


*Lmao. You and I together have some 150 more messages than Nana alone. 
*



Nana said:


> as u can see it don't let you see more than 3 users
> I just wanted to capture what matters


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nana needs reinforcements

Someone from her team go back her up


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nana needs reinforcements
> 
> Someone from her team go back her up


*You were in her team *


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You were in her team *


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)

Not gonna face team zoro ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Not gonna face team zoro ?


*They are still shaking in their boots from the last time they encountered us. Easy clap. 



*


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Not gonna face team zoro ?



Zoro is one of my favs along with Mihawk. Can't go against my brethren


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2020)

Forget teams. Every man and woman for themselves.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2020)

*It's Nami's birthday 
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

*It's so boring  

I hate spoiler days. *


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's so boring  *
> 
> *I hate spoiler days. *



It's not spoiler day. It's chapter day. 
Read it like the rest of us, and reread on sunday. Snob.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's not spoiler day. It's chapter day.
> Read it like the rest of us, and reread on sunday. Snob.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Suffer.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Suffer.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

I heard there is a break 

you know what that means ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> I heard there is a break
> 
> you know what that means ?


*Game time 

*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> I heard there is a break
> 
> you know what that means ?



You hosting something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You hosting something?


nah 

but playing a game would be good 


or we could do some bets it is been a long time


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

New game pls


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> nah
> 
> but playing a game would be good
> 
> ...



No bets. We miss @Mickey Mouse


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

FREE @Mickey Mouse !


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> FREE @Mickey Mouse !


@January sent him to the shadow realm


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

January needs to wait for his month.


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> January needs to wait for his month.


Being the oldest of all months, i can do as i please


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @January sent him to the shadow realm


Mickey has gone to meet the dark lord.

It is unwise to speak of him at such times, for it is unknown who watches this thread.


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> FREE @Mickey Mouse !


There is a way to bring back Mickey
All you gotta do is change the official forum date to 1st August.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

@Redline 

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

There is a ancient ritual which can bring Mickey back.

You need to get above 1000 in 100-sided dice rolled 12 times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

January said:


> There is a ancient ritual which can bring Mickey back.
> 
> You need to get above 1000 in 100-sided dice rolled 12 times.



may I request from you, current holder of the OL's Strongest Dicethrower title to do that for us


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> may I request from you, current holder of the OL's Strongest Dicethrower title to do that for us



Let's see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

January said:


> Let's see



looks like none in the OL verse can do that feat


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

just seeing what happens rolling 12


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



THIS SHUD WORK

to summon the devil mickey u need the 666

@ Mods pls????


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> looks like none in the OL verse can do that feat


I could done it easily in my prime


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> just seeing what happens rolling 12



858


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


you and your curses again


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I could done it easily in my prime



we need the prime chrolloseum beasts for this


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

I have the highest so far 858

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I have the highest so far 858



the highest roll in the entire tourny was 855 by me 

u broke the record lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

Lemme see if I can go above 900


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

first row i legit rolled 449 with 12 100d??


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

bless this emote mang

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> bless this emote mang

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> you and your curses again


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

bankai


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

go


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

@Flame

who made you that avatar its sooo good


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

anyone got more than 900 before?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> anyone got more than 900 before?



idk honestly, your 858 is the highest ive seen tbh


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Flame
> 
> who made you that avatar its sooo good


Found it on google images but with not much color so I played with it a bit. 

Shoulda been a perfect loop as well but it was too heavy so had to cut it short unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> anyone got more than 900 before?


sometimes people get it.

i did get it twice or thrice

i think i have seen light/ali also get it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Found it on google images but with not much color so I played with it a bit.
> 
> Shoulda been a perfect loop as well but it was too heavy so had to cut it short unfortunately



d-do you remember the artist's name by any chance?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

i w-wanna steal their stuff and turn it into avatars as well


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> d-do you remember the artist's name by any chance?


Avy was sitting in my folder for quite a while now so not really. I can try retrace my steps if I still remember.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

* *​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Avy was sitting in my folder for quite a while now so not really. I can try retrace my steps if I still remember.



It's okay no need to, enjoy your Friday.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Damn.. All those dices.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> dices


*dice *​


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> It's okay no need to, enjoy your Friday.


found it 


Doesn't have much but the ones he has look great as well


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> found it
> 
> 
> Doesn't have much but the ones he has look great as well



Thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *dice *​



Are you a mod?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Are you a mod?


*Well, yes I am. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

*And I know why you asked me that lmao. *


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

I dont get whats going on


----------



## DeVision (Jul 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Well, yes I am. *





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *And I know why you asked me that lmao. *



I don't need to say anything then. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> found it
> 
> 
> Doesn't have much but the ones he has look great as well





A Optimistic said:


> Thank you so much.



Are you sure he's the original creator?


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I dont get whats going on


we're in a dicey situation


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't need to say anything then. XD


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Are you sure he's the original creator?


That's where the original image took me to idk. He has like 4 or 5 other similar ones as well. He just took a popular fanart and added the effects.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

@A Optimistic @Flame After some investigating, it might have come from this person:

[remove space]


----------



## Flame (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic @Flame After some investigating, it might have come from this person:


Post is gone? 

No it's not the same it's a different one. Look at the flames


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> Post is gone?
> 
> No it's not the same it's a different one. Look at the flames



He must have used that and added additional effects. But the Tumblr link I posted has a large selection of decent GIFs so worth checking out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic @Flame After some investigating, it might have come from this person:
> 
> [remove space]



Thank you very much


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

January said:


> There is a ancient ritual which can bring Mickey back.
> 
> You need to get above 1000 in 100-sided dice rolled 12 times.


Rest assured the dice goddess is here to bring mickey back


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

no one's beaten my high score yet


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

NEW HIGH SCORE: 901


----------



## January (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic @Flame After some investigating, it might have come from this person:
> 
> [remove space]


Why not just tell 'em that it's your account


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

I guess I am lil tired today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> NEW HIGH SCORE: 901


Let's make a bet


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

I was so close to freeing Mickey


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

FREEDOM


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

Freedom for superman


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 3, 2020)

Got a unique new game ready. Unfortunately I don't have time to host it


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

BRUNO


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Got a unique new game ready. Unfortunately I don't have time to host it


I saw you changed your avy and was like NEW GAMEEEE ! 

 it is ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2020)

Wbat about Redline? He gone too.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Got a unique new game ready. Unfortunately I don't have time to host it



I have time


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2020)

How do you guys know the dice aren't rigged? : o


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2020)

roll


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

sorry @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> sorry @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2020)

You can play monopoly online. : o


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

Stumbled upon a game called Honkai Impact 3rd


----------



## Nataly (Jul 3, 2020)

No new poll yet


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> No new poll yet


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Flame said:


> found it
> 
> 
> Doesn't have much but the ones he has look great as well



its rly good actually 



T.D.A said:


> no one's beaten my high score yet





T.D.A said:


> NEW HIGH SCORE: 901



holy sht 



Nataly said:


> No new poll yet



I can do it anytime, waiting on suggestions. @Nana been waiting for a poll for awhile but idk what to put there lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

dem TDA (and some other fodders) are actually working hard to free mickey (and redline pls)

I'll do my best too


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

I FKEN BEAT U @T.D.A


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

903


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 903



u can say im well and ready for the next dice tourny 

u better watch out!!

u too @January


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Wbat about Redline? He gone too.



ye redline is rekt af rip

idk for how long tho


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its rly good actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about
If you were a mod which user you will ban 

Or general stuff like
Relationship status
From where you are
What is your age etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> How about
> If you were a mod which user you will ban
> 
> Or general stuff like
> ...



the first one it is 

gna put the 20 most active users here based on contribution

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

you can vote more than once, and votes r publicly visible


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you can vote more than once, and votes r publicly visible


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you can vote more than once, and votes r publicly visible


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

gna go ahead and ban @Blade, just because 

ban @Soca too so he knows pain


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

I will ban ppl who have more posts than me so I can surpass them


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

Nah jk 

I will ban light and t.d.a this have something with the unresolved drama between team Nami and team Zoro


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nah jk
> 
> I will ban light and t.d.a this have something with the unresolved drama between team Nami and team Zoro



mess with team zoro and I can't guarantee ur safety


----------



## Irene (Jul 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> mess with team zoro and I can't guarantee ur safety


Congrats you just made it to the list


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Congrats you just made it to the list



making an enemy of the Zoror-Usopp alliance???

I've seen many fools in this world, but this is next level!!

Your loss


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow. @T.D.A is such a bro. He threw 1 milion dice(s) ( @Light D Lamperouge ) to free @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. @T.D.A is such a bro. He threw 1 milion dice(s) ( @Light D Lamperouge ) to free @Mickey Mouse



We go again


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

Free superman


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

The first one was close  


And did I just set a new record


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

Go


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)

￼￼


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

Nani


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2020)

*People really voted me smh  



Glen  


Nana  *


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *People really voted me smh  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u missed the reason page ago


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> u missed the reason page ago


It is because he's a lewdman


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> It is because he's a lewdman


if that's the reason then a couple of users should be banned too


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> if that's the reason then a couple of users should be banned too


You said both suck....


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> u missed the reason page ago






*We shall resolve that conflict in the upcoming games.  *


*Or maybe we should team up. *


MrPopo said:


> It is because he's a lewdman


**


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2020)

damn this shit take forever to load on a phone


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

this song stuck in my head


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

Is that the one with 21 Asian dudes?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2020)

*Had to post this so the next page starts. *


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

United back to being an exciting team to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wish Furinji Saiga Happy Birthday for me in discussion thread, please.



@Furinji Saiga


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @Furinji Saiga *​*​*


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @Furinji Saiga


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)

Damm it takes like 3 seconds to load the page because of all the dice rolls


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

Why you wanna ban yourself 

@DeVision


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why you wanna ban yourself
> 
> @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why you wanna ban yourself
> 
> @DeVision



I could never ban any of you. I love you too much.. But I want to vote someone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

Context pls


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2020)

*I am surprised you didn't vote for me. Even for the lolz. 




Can't believe Glen hates me that much 






*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I could never ban any of you. I love you too much.. But I want to vote someone.



@Nana I didn't write this.

Which mod changed my post?
@Soca you biatch. Was it you?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow, I'm a poll option... : o


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

SMH this betrayal from the mods.
I would ban all three of them!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

No mods are best mods.


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana I didn't write this.
> 
> Which mod changed my post?
> @Soca you biatch. Was it you?


No idea what you're talking about


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> No idea what you're talking about



I knew it was you, you little rascal. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm not even in the poll. That means I'm untouchable


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'm not even in the poll. That means I'm untouchable



Mod hax.


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I knew it was you, you little rascal. XD


I'm not always doing mischief. I'm allowed to be innocent


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm not always doing mischief. *I'm allowed to be innocent*



But not this time.


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Flame said:


>



Are you a mod?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

How about who gets highest votes 

Get banned for real ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe it was Mickey from the other realm


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> How about who gets highest votes
> 
> Get banned for real ?



It's a trick. If you vote Marc, he's gonna paint a target on your back. And you're a goner when the first opportunity arrises.


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's a trick. If you vote Marc, he's gonna paint a target on your back. And you're a goner when the first opportunity arrises.


He won't do it 

He is nice


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Are you a mod?


да


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's a trick. If you vote Marc, he's gonna paint a target on your back. And you're a goner when the first opportunity arrises.


Too late.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> да





@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


I know it's an inside joke so instead of trying to understand what it is I said screw it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2020)

Who made the current poll?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Who made the current poll?


Don't know.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Who made the current poll?


Why did you vote for yourself


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> I know it's an inside joke so instead of trying to understand what it is I said screw it



It's not. It's here in the convo. 
You're here too. 
*humms* Part of the ship - Part of the crew *humms*


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2020)

I asked who made the poll cuz this is the first time ive been in an OL poll before


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Why did you vote for yourself



havent been banned since april 2018, i miss it


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I asked who made the poll cuz this is the first time ive been in an OL poll before


it was me, you are welcome


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> it was me, you are welcome



thank you buddy


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> thank you buddy


np, you are one of us now


----------



## January (Jul 4, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> havent been banned since april 2018, i miss it


Every time i see that emote i start feeling hungry



Nana said:


> How about who gets highest votes
> 
> Get banned for real ?


Am i reading this correct that you are looking for more votes?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> np, you are one of us now



I told him that months ago. He didn't belive me.

*Part of the ship - Part of the crew*


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

I was banned a month ago. It was alright.


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

everyone voting themselves cuz they don't wanna say who they really wanna spite ban 



that is boring


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Myrman9 (Jul 4, 2020)

Why ban forever when we can band together?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

I would ban Soca. No mods are best mods.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 4, 2020)

Just ban everyone


----------



## Myrman9 (Jul 4, 2020)

If you're feeling peckish, may I suggest that you ban Ana and split; just peel right out of there!


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

@DeVision @Alibaba Saluja Explain.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's what I learned from my Sensei, Dragonus.

If it breaths, ban


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> everyone voting themselves cuz they don't wanna say who they really wanna spite ban
> 
> 
> 
> that is boring


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

Overthrow the mods for a better NF!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Overthrow the mods for a better NF!


I tried.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 4, 2020)

devision and ali voted everyone 

some ppl just want to watch the world burn


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Wow, I'm a poll option... : o





A Optimistic said:


> I asked who made the poll cuz this is the first time ive been in an OL poll before



lol I made the poll and included the top 20 contributors on this OL convo lmao

if you don't want to be there for sm reason lemme know xd


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol I made the poll and included the top 20 contributors on this OL convo lmao
> 
> if you don't want to be there for sm reason lemme know xd



Thank you very much.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm fine with it. I'm a special guest star.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I'm fine with it. I'm a special guest star.



btw u just did post 5000

half the convo


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Bday @Furinji Saiga

Have a great one


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw u just did post 5000
> 
> half the convo



I picked a good episode to be a guest star.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 4, 2020)

@Mysticreader @Light D Lamperouge @MrPopo @DeVision @Mickey Mouse 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 4, 2020)

Furinji Saiga said:


> @Mysticreader @Light D Lamperouge @MrPopo @DeVision @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Thank you.



hbd m99


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> devision and ali voted everyone



Are you a mod?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> devision and ali voted everyone
> 
> some ppl just want to watch the world burn



I ban everyone regardless of race, gender, nationality or religious beliefs.

I'm a just person


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2020)

Sorry to intervene, but I just came back from a long hiatus. Seems like alot of new names are posting in this thread and there is actually real one piece fans here now. 5 years ago, it was a group of very different people...

Can someone help give me a quick up date what's been happening in the OLC over the last 3 years? I heard some of you came from Orojackson after the crash or something?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sorry to intervene, but I just came back from a long hiatus. Seems like alot of new names are posting in this thread and there is actually real one piece fans here now. 5 years ago, it was a group of very different people...
> 
> Can someone help give me a quick up date what's been happening in the OLC over the last 3 years? I heard some of you came from Orojackson after the crash or something?



Don't be sorry. Welcome back. 

Well.. Yeah, a lot of OJ users came over. A few stayed.
OL became one of the most active sections on the forum.
But 3 years ago, OL was active too iirc.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't be sorry. Welcome back.
> 
> Well.. Yeah, a lot of OJ users came over. A few stayed.
> OL became one of the most active sections on the forum.
> But 3 years ago, OL was active too iirc.


OIC, I heard OL triple in activities when OJ crash. What about OLCs? You guys all read one piece, right? Lol. like I said about 5 years ago, most people posting in this thread don't even read OP.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> OIC, I heard OL triple in activities when OJ crash. What about OLCs? You guys all read one piece, right? Lol. like I said about 5 years ago, most people posting in this thread don't even read OP.



I think so.
Dunno anyone here who doesn't. Maybe Blade.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think so.
> Dunno anyone here who doesn't. Maybe Blade.


Blade does read op


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Blade does read op


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Blade does read op



Blade is just a bully.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Put down that needle before you cut yourself with it


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Put down that needle before you cut yourself with it


I have more than a needle.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I have more than a needle.


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You guys all read one piece, right?






DeVision said:


> I think so.
> Dunno anyone here who doesn't. Maybe Blade.


----------



## MO (Jul 5, 2020)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




> redline has 2 votes
> devision has 1 vote
> lurker has 1 vote



let me fix this


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

@Gledinos  I found your dupe @TierSpecialist


----------



## Soca (Jul 5, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca


I remember this. I think you shared it with me a minute ago or vice versa. Still a banger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Why are you laughing manlet?



Blade said:


> > redline has 2 votes
> > devision has 1 vote
> > lurker has 1 vote
> 
> ...



Are you a mod?


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why are you laughing manlet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a mod?




says the guy who is 167 cm with heels 

sit down, nerd 

i rep more than most mods, anyway

so, yeah, i am a mod


----------



## MO (Jul 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I remember this. I think you shared it with me a minute ago or vice versa. Still a banger


you shared it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

pictured: @DeVision training in order to challenge me, someday


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

pictured: @Redline attacking @T.D.A for all those fake italian memes


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: @DeVision training in order to challenge me, someday



You gonna jump on a chair again just to look me in the eyes you nerd? XD


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

@Nana how could you vote me?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: @Redline attacking @T.D.A for all those fake italian memes


Don't you want to help your fellow Italian


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Don't you want to help your fellow Italian



What could he do? He needs help to reach the doorknob.


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Don't you want to help your fellow Italian








































i am half american-italian, and i live in states, atm

so, yeah


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am half american-italian, and i live in states, atm
> 
> so, yeah



Oh.. That explains your...... "height". XD


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. That explains your...... "height". XD




your manlet jokes aren't good, lad

they don't work on me, mr 167 cm with heels 

use them on redline or flame, instead


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 


your boi, is out of his leash, again 

when you return, give him his xanax medication, once again


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am half american-italian, and i live in states, atm
> 
> so, yeah


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> your manlet jokes aren't good, lad
> 
> they don't work on me, mr 167 cm with heels
> 
> use them on redline or flame, instead



Don't worry. Once you hit puberty you'll grow.


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana how could you vote me?


Wdym-


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Wdym-



I swear there was your vote too.


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I swear there was your vote too.


We can fix that 



There u go ~


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> We can fix that
> 
> 
> 
> There u go ~



Don't make me quote myself.


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

I really really hate summer


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok beside complaining about summer 

How are you all doing ?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok beside complaining about summer
> 
> How are you all doing ?



Sad. My weekend is almost over. XD


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sad. My weekend is almost over. XD


Fuck week days honestly


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Fuck week days honestly



I can survive the other days. But monday is fucked up.


----------



## Silver (Jul 5, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca @Whitebeard 

are we good to post reddit links or even those are no go


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 5, 2020)

Silver said:


> @Kinjin @Soca @Whitebeard
> 
> are we good to post reddit links or even those are no go


You mean in the spoiler thread? I presume you want to embed it to bypass our copyright rules. I'd prefer not to post reddit links to begin with.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ulti rooting for her Pay Pay


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ulti rooting for her Pay Pay


Soon to be rooting for Luffy


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Are you a mod?





I am ascended beyond the domain of a mere mod



Sabo said:


> Sorry to intervene, but I just came back from a long hiatus. Seems like alot of new names are posting in this thread and there is actually real one piece fans here now. 5 years ago, it was a group of very different people...
> 
> Can someone help give me a quick up date what's been happening in the OLC over the last 3 years? I heard some of you came from Orojackson after the crash or something?



Pleased to meet u m9 

I've only been active in the convo threads this year lol, in fact I somehow won the last convo . I never been to OJ but I was just inactive kid always on battledome or telegram sections lol.

I think most of the ppl here read OP, at least the ones I know a bit of. Some of us like @Jimin are new readers I believe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Soon to be rooting for Luffy





Hope not.

I'm already picturing Yamato seeing the "greatness" of the Messiah, forget Oden and join Luffy's harem.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hope not.
> 
> I'm already picturing Yamato seeing the "greatness" of the Messiah, forget Oden and join Luffy's harem.



yamato = barto's luffy fanclub crew member after wano arc


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I am ascended beyond the domain of a mere mod


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hope not.
> 
> I'm already picturing Yamato seeing the "greatness" of the Messiah, forget Oden and join Luffy's harem.


Yamato follows the church of Goden worships joy boy aka Luffy its bound to happen


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yamato = barto's luffy fanclub crew member after wano arc



The way she's fangirling for a dead guy, I can already see she drooling all over Luffy after he shows her his superior CoC


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

@DeVision 

whose that on ur avi btw


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @DeVision
> 
> whose that on ur avi btw



Tell me your purposes.


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I am ascended beyond the domain of a mere mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh when did u start reading OP ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tell me your purposes.



for a friend ofc what else??


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> for a friend ofc what else??



It's Android 21 from DB.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh when did u start reading OP ?



oh lol ive been reading op since 7 years ago was just saying some ppl here seem to be new to it, or still are on early chapters of it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's Android 21 from DB.



thought so lol

I don't know them that much, actual useless characters

maybe my friend would appreciate it


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh lol ive been reading op since 7 years ago was just saying some ppl here seem to be new to it, or still are on early chapters of it.


Oh nice that is long while 

How do you guys not get bored while reading weekly for so long


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh nice that is long while
> 
> How do you guys not get bored while reading weekly for so long


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh nice that is long while
> 
> How do you guys not get bored while reading weekly for so long



I know ppl that did it longer lmao

but dem i must say DR and FI were unbearable 

when did you start reading it?


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


>


You know what happen to that poor girl right?


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I know ppl that did it longer lmao
> 
> but dem i must say DR and FI were unbearable
> 
> when did you start reading it?


I started watching OP anime at the end of 2017  had to switch to manga by FI and by mid 2018 I catched up

Also had to drop the manga when I reached the weeding cake chapters 

Then got back at the end of 2018 and started reading weekly but also dropped it by mid 2019 cuz reading weekly sucks and Act 2 is boring and slow


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



pepeluffy with his first mate pepezoro 

pls sm1 do the 2nd mate usopp already


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

One Piece will go for thirty years.


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You know what happen to that poor girl right?


Who care it is a bop unlike certain someone diss track


----------



## Mariko (Jul 5, 2020)

That new poll is savage! 

Also fuck you.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> One Piece will go for thirty years.



I hope I'll live till the end.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> That new poll is savage!
> 
> Also fuck you.



not when devision ali and lurker just ban every1

shuda made it limited to 2 or 3 votes lol


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Who care it is a bop unlike certain someone diss track


Mariah you in here?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

gna need remodel of OP with better animation and pacing

OP super


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm an old reader, @Go D. Usopp. But I haven't been able to keep up. In US terms, I'm a child left behind.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> not when devision ali and lurker just ban every1
> 
> shuda made it limited to 2 or 3 votes lol



You should've!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hope I'll live till the end.


I think Oda told a kid the ending of OP... Poor kid was dying.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

PS.


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mariah you in here?


I don't need to be Mariah to tell facts


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS.



And that was the last we ever heared from Mariah about Em.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't need to be Mariah to tell facts


Sure...


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

SeulRene new album and song tomorrow 

Anticipate the Queens


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And that was the last we ever heared from Mariah about Em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

She sent Nick after him.
Dude is embarrasing himself more regularly than mangakas dropping chapters.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I'm an old reader, @Go D. Usopp. But I haven't been able to keep up. In US terms, I'm a child left behind.



u will catch up in no time lol


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

@Nana, RV has solo tracks? : o

@Lurker, Nick Cannon won!


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, RV has solo tracks? : o
> 
> @Lurker, Nick Cannon won!


No 

This is the first sub unit too


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, RV has solo tracks? : o
> 
> @Lurker, Nick Cannon won!


Nick Cannon won like Sanji in wci


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, RV has solo tracks? : o
> 
> @Lurker, Nick Cannon won!


You need to be Nicked.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Nick Cannon won like Sanji in wci



Correction:
Nick Cannon won like Saint Carlos against Luffy on SA.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 5, 2020)

@DeVision you were the coolest member  

Ok @Kinjin ban Dev.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @DeVision you were the coolest member
> 
> Ok @Kinjin ban Dev.





If I go, I'm takin you with me.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> No
> 
> This is the first sub unit too



Alright. Do Yuri, Wendy and Joy have anything coming? I just hope they don't go the way of Sistar where two members just overshadowed the other 2....



MrPopo said:


> Nick Cannon won like Sanji in wci



Mr. Popo, one man making songs about a chick. One man clapping cheeks of said chick. Who won? 



Lurker said:


> You need to be Nicked.



IDK what this means.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

^^ Implying Nick "clapped" her cheeks, and not the other way around.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Alright. Do Yuri, Wendy and Joy have anything coming? I just hope they don't go the way of Sistar where two members just overshadowed the other 2....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bar and you haven't heard it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

​


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

Musically, Eminem > Nick by far. But when it comes to Mariah Carey and only her, Nick won.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Alright. Do Yuri, Wendy and Joy have anything coming? I just hope they don't go the way of Sistar where two members just overshadowed the other 2....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Musically, Eminem > Nick by far. But when it comes to Mariah Carey and only her, Nick won.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 5, 2020)

Someone seems to be missing his ex. XD


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

Say whatever you want about Nick Cannon's career, but the man has game when it comes to women. Marko Jaric might be a NBA scrub but he ain't no scrub when it comes to the ladies, is he?


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Alright. Do Yuri, Wendy and Joy have anything coming? I just hope they don't go the way of Sistar where two members just overshadowed the other 2....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuri- 

It is Yeri and they just gonna promote till i guess Wendy is ok 

Also having sub units in kpop groups that is old is normal


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2020)

Yuri Tarded


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> Yuri Tarded


Gotem


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Gotem


what is the type of flower in your avy?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> what is the type of flower in your avy?


No idea but I have a plant like it outside my house


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> No idea but I have a plant like it outside my house


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> No idea but I have a plant like it outside my house


i'm sure someone posted photos of this flower in one of the photo contests so i thought maybe you had something to do with it

as you can see, my detective skills still have much more to grow


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)

That was me


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> i'm sure someone posted photos of this flower in one of the photo contests so i thought maybe you had something to do with it
> 
> as you can see, my detective skills still have much more to grow


You only have 3k posts?!


----------



## Flame (Jul 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That was me


it's always you 



Lurker said:


> You only have 3k posts?!


bruh where ya been all this time


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yuri-
> 
> It is Yeri and they just gonna promote till i guess Wendy is ok
> 
> Also having sub units in kpop groups that is old is normal



Sistar19 was bad for Soyou and Dasom IMO. 



Flame said:


> Yuri Tarded



Yeah, alright.


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

that accuracy is so rare nowadays


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> it's always you



I don't know how you do it but you almost always vote for my photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2020)

it's always you 


bruh where ya been all this time


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 5, 2020)

BC >> MHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> BC >> MHA












literally, '' timestops/then teleports behind you and says nothing personnel, kid'' the character

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jul 5, 2020)

Blade said:


>


I feel called out in first picture


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 5, 2020)

BM/Beast pirates, after hours


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 5, 2020)

My first decree as new mod of this section would be to ban @Light D Lamperouge


And make [USER=224738]@Dellinger @Duhul10 @GrizzlyClaws @Fel1x into my 4 horsemen, their duty will be to ban any slander towards kaido sama and uphold his greatness throughought the forums
[/USER]


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> My first decree as new mod of this section would be to ban @Light D Lamperouge


**


----------



## January (Jul 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> **


The people have chosen you, Light.

You will be sentenced to the stairs between heaven and hell


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

January said:


> The people have chosen you, Light.
> 
> You will be sentenced to the stairs between heaven and hell


​


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Sad that he died tbh. ahem i mean you . See ya in purgatory partner!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Sad that he died tbh. ahem i mean you . See ya in purgatory partner!


*Aye aye. 
*​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 5, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 

How do you like my avatar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> How do you like my avatar?


*It's nice, but you cut out the best part lmao. *


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's nice, but you cutout the best part lmao. *



Yeah I need to practice my cropping skills.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah I need to practice my cropping skills.


*It's good though. Good work. 




@Shiba D. Inu not what I meant *


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shiba D. Inu not what I meant



He's thinking of her left titty while we're talking about the speech bubble of her calling Kaido a dumbass. Classic Shiba.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2020)

Ultis best feature are legs, not tits


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> He's thinking of her left titty while we're talking about the speech bubble of her calling Kaido a dumbass. Classic Shiba.


*Correct. 




Shiba D. Inu said:



			Ultis best feature are legs, not tits



Click to expand...

Also correct.  
*


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 5, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> How do you like my avatar?


Thighs>>>>>> face, where her thighs at man


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 6, 2020)

Case in point lads, look at those drumsticks hnngggh


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 6, 2020)

This is epic stuff



Can anyone find pandaman?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

January said:


> This is epic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone find pandaman?



Found him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

**


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

​


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Found him



Here's a cookie for you


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey, I went down a vote. I'm less hated now. : o


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Hey, I went down a vote. I'm less hated now. : o


........


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Banned said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

January said:


> This is epic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone find pandaman?


Yep.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

​


----------



## Six (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Is this Ulti’s confirmed color scheme?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> Is this Ulti’s confirmed color scheme?


*I have no idea. *


----------



## Irene (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey ~


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hey ~


*Hi Nana. How's it going?  *


----------



## Irene (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Hi Nana. How's it going?  *


Feeling great today 

Wbu


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Feeling great today


*That's great. Congrats. 




Nana said:



			Wbu 

Click to expand...

So far so good. Can't complain. 

I got an exam tomorrow so I gotta study a bit later though 
*


----------



## Irene (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That's great. Congrats. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on your exam


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Good luck on your exam


*Thanks a lot. 
*


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 6, 2020)

does my avatar work?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> does my avatar work?



yes


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> yes



cool just made some adjustments, and reuploaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 6, 2020)

Avatar I made but not going to use.



@Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Avatar I made but not going to use.
> 
> 
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge


*That's amazing. I'll save it now for future use. Thanks. *


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Avatar I made but not going to use.
> 
> 
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge



I forgot Ray....

I need to improve my drawing skills, and was looking for "models". 

I'm on a Kaido sketche, but Ray is a good model.

I also need to improve my skills concerning girls too. I guess girls are better at drawing boys and reciprocally.  

The hardest for me remains hands/feets and legs for the drawing, and colorizing in general.

Eyes too (especially manga style...). 

As @Underworld Broker said practicing is the only key, even if just a lill sketch everyday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

January said:


>



Where is the part where she hit the kid with a fist in his face and called him a cnut? I'm disappointed.


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where is the part where she hit the kid with a fist in his face and called him a cnut? I'm disappointed.


i was googling cnut wondering what it meant 

Turned out cnut was short for Canute, a great king in 990 AD 



Damn you Dev, you and your cursed words making me learn history.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2020)

January said:


> i was googling cnut wondering what it meant
> 
> Turned out cnut was short for Canute, a great king in 990 AD
> 
> ...


You should watch vinland saga , he appears in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

Poor @January. No wonder you're the worst month of the year.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2020)

Good luck on your exam, Light.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

*You always aim for the best first. *



*
*​


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


A fine toothpick for the WARRIOR


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Time to walk the plank boyo


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> A fine toothpick for the WARRIOR


You sure?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Time to walk the plank boyo


​


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 6, 2020)

January said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You sure?


You think its not big enough ?  U right, perhaps mihawks big black yoru would be better now that i think about it


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> You think its not big enough ?  U right, perhaps mihawks big black yoru would be better now that i think about it


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You always aim for the best first. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riri.


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

onepunch manga breaking another power limiter

this feat was done by a weaker char than saitama and the other top tiers

saitama can really onepunch the entire one piece verse


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Riri.


*Lewd man 





Blade said:



			snip
		
Click to expand...

Spoilers 
*


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 


how you feel with 8 votes leading as the next banned member?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Riri.


She's mine.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She's mine.



No way in hell boy. Stand in line.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> onepunch manga breaking another power limiter
> 
> this feat was done by a weaker char than saitama and the other top tiers
> 
> saitama can really onepunch the entire one piece verse


Spolier tag this


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

Let's ban @Blade for spoiling us.


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

wait, mah ningens

haven't you caught up with the opm manga? 

what is this


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> how you feel with 8 votes leading as the next banned member?


*Pretty good to be honest. I am glad that I was able to find out that  they are all jealous of me *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Pretty good to be honest. I am glad that I was able to find out that  they are all jealous of me *



Take my optimistic.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> wait, mah ningens
> 
> haven't you caught up with the opm manga?
> 
> what is this


 the chapter hasn't been translated yet


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Perv.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

**


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> onepunch manga breaking another power limiter
> 
> this feat was done by a weaker char than saitama and the other top tiers
> 
> saitama can really onepunch the entire one piece verse



Wait which chapter is that?


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait which chapter is that?




the new one

which will be translated in few hours

this was done by monster psykos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> the new one
> 
> which will be translated in few hours
> 
> this was done by monster psykos



Damn, how many times? 3 Months? 

Where can I see the spoilers/raw?


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, how many times? 3 Months?
> 
> Where can I see the spoilers/raw?







enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, how many times? 3 Months?
> 
> Where can I see the spoilers/raw?


Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 6, 2020)

spoilers.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

Noice.


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Raw



Can't read. Site opens a pink box in japanese. I only can read the previous chapter;


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Can't read. Site opens a pink box in japanese. I only can read the previous chapter;


works for me


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> works for me



Here what I have when I want to go forward


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

Lol, I found the trick. 

I'm a bit    sometimes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Here what I have when I want to go forward


*Go to the left, not the right. *


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

Saitama's casual jump from the moon sure was a thing


----------



## Six (Jul 6, 2020)

So Saitama is the strongest fictional character all time or what?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> So Saitama is the strongest fictional character all time or what?


Yeah.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> So Saitama is the strongest fictional character all time or what?



Saitama is a concept, not an usual char. This is why OPM is unique.

All shonen have the same structure: the MC starts "weak" and get stronger with time.

Saitama is the opposite. He started too strong, and his strenght has nothing to do with training or specific abilities.

He's strenght itself. No matter who comes, he'll always be stronger without even wanting it.

He one punches. We could as a fiction bring even dragon ball strongest chars, he'd still one punch.

This is why I say he's a concept in the strong sense: dude litterally just one punch. No matter if monsters, planets, galaxies or universes.

Ed: and this is also what makes OPM so good, the MC is not the MC

Him being that strong implies him being just a comic char. Almost all panels are dedicated to others. 

At first, when I started, I was wondering how such an original concept could lead anywhere, but here the master move: focusing on many other chars.

All unique and pretty well written.

Oda should take notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> So Saitama is the strongest fictional character all time or what?


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2020)

Snake said:


> So Saitama is the strongest fictional character all time or what?




raditz ki flexes him


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> raditz ki flexes him



Saitama one punches Zen Ô. (apparently the strongest DB char)


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Poor @January. No wonder you're the worst month of the year.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 7, 2020)

I do wedgies to January.


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 7, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Lurker @charles101 Heyyyyyyyh I saw you guys voted to ban me  







(I did it too)


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 7, 2020)

@Nataly when you are ready, throw 3 100-faced dice. Let’s see who’s the strongest  come at meeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Lurker @charles101 Heyyyyyyyh I saw you guys voted to ban me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I voted on everyone


----------



## January (Jul 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I get wedgies in January.


*fixed 

No wonder you don't like January


----------



## DeVision (Jul 7, 2020)

January said:


> *fixed
> 
> No wonder you don't like January



Already said it once. I don't wear underwear. So no wedgies can be given to me.... 

As if someone would dare to challenge me. What do you take me for..


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## charles101 (Jul 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Lurker @charles101 Heyyyyyyyh I saw you guys voted to ban me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This: 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I voted on everyone


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Nataly when you are ready, throw 3 100-faced dice. Let’s see who’s the strongest  come at meeee


I am always ready to win over Boss of Passione


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I am always ready to win over Boss of Passione


Za warudoooooo... oh wait, wrong stand


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 7, 2020)

I lost


----------



## Nataly (Jul 7, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I lost


 You are a strong opponent


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You are a strong opponent


Thanks  next time I’ll win


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 7, 2020)

*Such a boring day *


----------



## January (Jul 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I see that you have done good research before your exams today.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 7, 2020)

January said:


> I see that you have done good research before your exams today.


_*I finished my exam earlier today lmao. It was a morning one, at 9 am ffs. *_​_*

*​*Now I am almost free. One more to go. ​*


​*Misa Misa is best girl ​*​_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jul 7, 2020)

For @T.D.A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 7, 2020)

@Nana tag me for the next game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana tag me for the next game.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



oda makes momo looks like a literal insect lol

edit: didnt even know u had exams lol, hope u did well


----------



## Nataly (Jul 7, 2020)

Voted for myself in the poll to break the system and ban my own self 
Hell yeah


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Voted for myself in the poll to break the system and ban my own self
> Hell yeah


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irene (Jul 7, 2020)

How do you sleep when you feel tired and hungry at the same time ??


----------



## Shrike (Jul 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> How do you sleep when you feel tired and hungry at the same time ??



You can fall asleep or be a hog and eat before bed.

I do the latter.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

Drugs.


----------



## Irene (Jul 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You can fall asleep or be a hog and eat before bed.
> 
> I do the latter.


I think i am gonna stop being lazy for a sec and make myself something

Thx for the encouragement


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

@Nana, smoke weed everyday.


----------



## Irene (Jul 7, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Nana, smoke weed everyday.


No


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

Isn't weed legal in the EU?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 7, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu *​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Voted for myself in the poll to break the system and ban my own self
> Hell yeah


There will be no mercy


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Shiba D. Inu *​


Why is she so short? Would still let heatbutt me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 8, 2020)

more EDM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2020)

*The invincible invincible no mi *








​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The invincible invincible no mi *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urouge is so badass that he made a yonko attempt suicide just by talking to him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2020)

*Gonna watch Yugioh and Yugioh GX again when I finish my exams, and so should you. *​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 8, 2020)

First time I got this kind of alert.



@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> First time I got this kind of alert.
> 
> 
> 
> @Lurker


Best know Lurker lives up to the name.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Jul 8, 2020)

Time for a game maybe


----------



## DeVision (Jul 8, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Time for a game maybe



Yeah!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gonna watch Yugioh and Yugioh GX again when I finish my exams, and so should you. *​



Yu Gi Oh 


GX 


I wanna rewatch the first 3 YGO seasons too but get too lazy always 
GX sux lol


----------



## Mariko (Jul 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Drawing-tablets users 

This is no art, just....

Ahhhh fuck dem all!

I'm proud to be in the 19th century drawing team.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

I hope Yamato and Ace had a son.


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2020)

Did someone say games?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

January said:


> Did someone say games?


Cyberpunk.


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Drawing-tablets users
> 
> This is no art, just....
> 
> ...


*I don't know how to draw using anything, so everything is fine by me lmao. *


----------



## Sloan (Jul 8, 2020)

How come Fujitora thinks he's such a lady's man?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cuz everyday is a blind date





*Spoiler*: __ 



I be bord


----------



## Shrike (Jul 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah!





January said:


> Did someone say games?



Thinking about it. There was a huge one in the making all the way back in December, that one is.... really big and done in seasons. It's basically living in OP world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Thinking about it. There was a huge one in the making all the way back in December, that one is.... really big and done in seasons. It's basically living in OP world.


Sounds interesting, how far is it from completion?


----------



## Irene (Jul 8, 2020)

January said:


> @Nana


I legit loled this is hilarious


----------



## Irene (Jul 8, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Time for a game maybe


Yes pls


----------



## Irene (Jul 8, 2020)

SeulRene new song is super great 

You all should listen and give it a like


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 8, 2020)

oh no k-pop, my weakness


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh no k-pop, my weakness


It isn't Tiktok at least....


----------



## Shrike (Jul 8, 2020)

January said:


> Sounds interesting, how far is it from completion?



A day I guess. It's mostly been setup for months now, but I pushed it back for different reasons, mostly being busy.

Basically... Well, i shouldn't talk ahead of it. Let's see if i should do this now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2020)

​


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2020)

Shrike said:


> A day I guess. It's mostly been setup for months now, but I pushed it back for different reasons, mostly being busy.
> 
> Basically... Well, i shouldn't talk ahead of it. Let's see if i should do this now.


Do it in your own time man. 



As they say,


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 8, 2020)

Check out this BAnGA


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Drawing-tablets users
> 
> This is no art, just....
> 
> ...



You're like Oda then, he's still drawing analogue style instead of digital which is why during Corona, it's taking longer to get the final chapter completed and hence more breaks lol.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 8, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Check out this BAnGA



w8 this is fken sick actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jul 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You're like Oda then, he's still drawing analogue style instead of digital which is why during Corona, it's taking longer to get the final chapter completed and hence more breaks lol.



Damn, I'm Godariko 

More srsly I had once a Bamboo tablet but it didn't help. I'm not good at digital art.

I like drawing with good ol' pencils on good ol' papers. Feeling shits. Erasing, trying again, correcting and on.

It's been like this since I'm a kid. To me drawing is like, drawing. 

Though the result can't compete with "artificial" ones. Especially since I suck at coloring (I don't have the good tools though, I should spend bucks into pro pencils, but taking the Copic series, just the skin basic set cost 30$, and the full skin set is around 100$. So a full set -all colors, is around 2000$).

As I said to @Kinjin, let's stick to what I'm not that bad: BnW works.

As soon as I try to colorize anything I ruin it.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#unban[/HASHTAG] @Redline.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yo OL how are you today?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yo OL how are you today?


*Fine Ali. 

How about you? *


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fine Ali. *
> 
> *How about you? *



I'm ok thanks for asking.

Got some stuff to do today. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm ok thanks for asking.
> 
> Got some stuff to do today. Hope it goes well.


*I see. Good luck with whatever it is. *
**


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

*A 4-way tie in the poll. You can see which users are the most popular 


@DeVision @Nana @Mariko 
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

I got my new hater voting for me.


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

Soca's avatar is a bit NSFW. : O

But more importantly, who is cute Asian gal?


----------



## January (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Soca's avatar is a bit NSFW. : O
> 
> But more importantly, who is cute Asian gal?


bro nf is nsfw


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 9, 2020)

January said:


> bro nf is nsfw


Fanart threads are always a risk to view in public


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

Who are the top five most NSFW members on this site?


----------



## January (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Who are the top five most NSFW members on this site?


Should be the next poll


----------



## Irene (Jul 9, 2020)

January said:


> bro nf is nsfw


imagine browsing NF in public


----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge agree
but what about that Yamato pic? The dots on her kimono are in a suspicious place if you ask me..


----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

@Nana where? tag me please?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge agree


*:mshad 




DeVision said:



			but what about that Yamato pic? The dots on her kimono are in a suspicious place if you ask me.. 

Click to expand...

Lewd man 
*


----------



## Irene (Jul 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana where? tag me please?


idk I skipped through the thread and saw some game discussions


----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lewd man



Takes lewd to recognize lewd. XD



Nana said:


> idk I skipped through the thread and saw some game discussions



I was so joyful when I saw it.. Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Natalija (Jul 9, 2020)

Woah @Light D Lamperouge, you're winning the poll!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

Natalija said:


> Woah @Light D Lamperouge, you're winning the poll!



Let's ban him. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Takes lewd to recognize lewd. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I was so joyful when I saw it.. Now I'm depressed.


there should be one soon lol 

maybe we should get Mickey back and so he can do another game


----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> there should be one soon lol
> 
> maybe we should get Mickey back and so he can do another game



@Mickey Mouse is a goner. Never comming back from the shadow realm. (He gonna hate me because of this tag XD)
Love ya Mickey.


----------



## Irene (Jul 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse is a goner. Never comming back from the shadow realm. (He gonna hate me because of this tag XD)
> Love ya Mickey.


he won't see that u tagged him, just shows ping but no notification

talking from experience


----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> he won't see that u tagged him, just shows ping but no notification
> 
> talking from experience



Oh it does.. It does. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Probably the best fanart I've seen thus far


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

I browsed NF at school before.


----------



## January (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I browsed NF at school before.


Everyone is browsing nsfw content in school 



I think they released the Ace novel quite early.

Imagine the copies being sold with Yamato shipping.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

So who is the CAG in @Soca 's avatar? Man has a thing for Asian women, it seems.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 9, 2020)

January said:


> Everyone is browsing nsfw content in school
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, Yamato is in the Ace novel?

Oh fuck. Don't tell me. I don't wanna know.


----------



## Flame (Jul 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, Yamato is in the Ace novel?
> 
> Oh fuck. Don't tell me. I don't wanna know.


No I think he's saying it could've sold more if she was there

Wasn't it written like long ago? I doubt they would spoil us lol


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, Yamato is in the Ace novel?
> 
> Oh fuck. Don't tell me. I don't wanna know.





Flame said:


> No I think he's saying it could've sold more if she was there
> 
> Wasn't it written like long ago? I doubt they would spoil us lol


She's not in it


----------



## Flame (Jul 9, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> She's not in it


yeah makes sense

anything worth knowing?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah makes sense
> 
> anything worth knowing?


There was a Spolier thread about it in the OL don't know where it is tho


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah makes sense
> 
> anything worth knowing?



didn't see it all but it talks about ace and the spades pirates, nothing really impressive given how the spades arent doing sht right now on WB crew anyway. Dont even know if they are all alive.

they never said anything to Luffy during MF war lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> So who is the CAG in @Soca 's avatar? Man has a thing for Asian women, it seems.



Idk lol

only the k-pop tier specialists may know @Soca @MO @Nana @January

wonder who else shud I add 

enjoy the tag


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

Go D. always looking out for others.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Go D. always looking out for others.



lmao

yo I shud go by Gosupp lol

much easier to write

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

These hoes be lying to us.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2020)

Maybe she doesn't know what a day is?


----------



## January (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone knows what anime is this from? @Alibaba Saluja?



I swear i have done this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

January said:


> Anyone knows what anime is this from? @Alibaba Saluja?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear i have done this


*It's Nichijou-Like Love 8 

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's Nichijou-Like Love 8 *


Thanks light.

You seen the anime?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2020)

January said:


> Thanks light.
> 
> You seen the anime?


*No lmao. I saw you post the video and wanted to make a joke lmao. But then I saw you deleted your post lmao. I have no idea what that is *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)

That hoe not telling the truth.


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No lmao. I saw you post the video and wanted to make a joke lmao. But then I saw you deleted your post lmao. I have no idea what that is *


keikaku doori  


what were you expecting from a bunch of penguins who have taken over my sig?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 10, 2020)

January said:


> keikaku doori
> 
> 
> what were you expecting from a bunch of penguins who have taken over my sig?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm overestimated 

Don't know that much about animes


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)

Feast your eyes on the best img of Date a Live



The spirits in the Sephirotic Tree from Jewish Mysticism


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  beat this


----------



## DeVision (Jul 10, 2020)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  beat this


----------



## DeVision (Jul 10, 2020)

Not even close. XD


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 10, 2020)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  beat this


*Fair warning, I am a bit sleepy and tired from my exam. 
*​


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Fair warning, I am a bit sleepy and tired from my exam. *
> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 10, 2020)

​


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 10, 2020)

One of the greatest ass beatings of all time


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)

So much hype for this


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

You think the dice's RNG is fair?


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

Jimin said:


> You think the dice's RNG is fair?


ofc not

It's all about timing and knowing the numerical distribution range for that moment you click.


:spookyoni


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)

Summer pingus: "it's damn lava brus"


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

January said:


> ofc not
> 
> It's all about timing and knowing the numerical distribution range for that moment you click.
> 
> ...



Pseudo-RNG, huh? Just like Pokemon.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 10, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)

Trump the headliner


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 10, 2020)

Poll deleted before the imminent return of Redline.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

@Redline  coming back 

Time to prepare for the end of convo :spookyoni


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline  coming back
> 
> Time to prepare for the end of convo :spookyoni


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)

Sorry, can't be helped. It's mesmerizing.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)

Pingus were my fav animals when I was a child.

Don't ask me why I don't have a clue.

C'mon Oda, gives a pingu zoan to Yamato already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pingus were my fav animals when I was a child.
> 
> Don't ask me why I don't have a clue.
> 
> C'mon Oda, gives a pingu zoan to Yamato already!


i wanted to grow up and become a penguin

my best friend wanted to become a trex


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)

January said:


> i wanted to grow up and become a penguin
> 
> my best friend wanted to become a trex



Just wait for Pingu Yamato kicking Who's Who Trex Zoan ass.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Poll deleted before the imminent return of Redline.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


So do we say goodbye to Light


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

So hello Darkness? : o


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 10, 2020)

Darkness from Konosuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 10, 2020)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

Darkness is Aryan looking? I suppose that fits...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> So do we say goodbye to Light






*What's a mob to a King?

*


----------



## Soca (Jul 10, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca


Not gonna lie I never really messed with anitta baker like that 

Good track tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

@Soca still hasn't revealed cute Asian gal.


----------



## Soca (Jul 10, 2020)

and I never will


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Poll deleted before the imminent return of Redline.
> Eheheh
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





January said:


> @Redline  coming back
> 
> Time to prepare for the end of convo :spookyoni


Hi there guys! Glad to see you are all safe and sound I heard you wanted a game!
I have one ready to go I will it call The Battle of Raftel.
We can make it quicker or longer it's up to us, I will teach you a simple and easy dice game ...so are you up for a game before the new spoilers came out?
Kinjin can I host it?.. catch you soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pingus were my fav animals when I was a child.
> 
> Don't ask me why I don't have a clue.
> 
> C'mon Oda, gives a pingu zoan to Yamato already!


Here a little gift for ya then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

Stay out of trouble, Redline.


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Stay out of trouble, Redline.


Lol....
Just a game , do you want to host it  for me it is easy to keep count
We only need six dice face six! actually it is a game you can use in real life as well..dunno if you ever heard of it before


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

Nope. But I can post a hot black woman for you.


----------



## MO (Jul 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> Not gonna lie I never really messed with anitta baker like that
> 
> Good track tho


same. I just started to listen to her and I really like some of her songs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Trump the headliner


incredible isnt it


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 10, 2020)

welcome back @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> welcome back @Redline


Odennnn samaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> welcome back @Redline





Redline said:


> Odennnn samaaaaaaaaaa



so you win?



edit: never forget i got 3 points in that dice CL @Go D. Usopp hosted. it's 3 more than the dice masters got


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so you win?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: never forget i got 3 points in that dice CL @Go D. Usopp hosted. it's 3 more than the dice masters got


i have this game in mind giraf ..first of all all we gonna use is 6 dice face six
so first of all you trow six for six like this
so i did 24 and this will be my starting life point
then after that you gety ot decide if you want to trow for a minus 12 or for a plus 30 number
let say i will  TRy notice TRY to go for above 30 !
ok so i declare above 30
then i can trow my six dice again


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


>


yes noe i declare  to do more then 30
ok so now that was a pretty good first roll since that you can keep the highest number on a side and then trow the remains 3 dice left so i will take 3 six on a side  now i have 18 and 3 dice left.ok are you following


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> yes noe i declare  to do more then 30



you mean i have to throw 6x6 and the sum must be >30?

damn that sort of dice luck is out of my reach

but i'll try


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

i have 18 now
ok now as you can see  ithe highest number i did is 5 so i will keep that one ttto 18 plus 5 i am 23  two dice left to trow


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

23
dammn thats a shittty roll !! the best i can do is to pick up a two and now i have one dice left and score 25  over the 30 i first declare


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

25 last dice for me
i did 3 ..soooooo i dclared to do more then 30! that mean i am minus 2 and that it is  the score i will have to subtract from my sarting point!
now lets pretend i would have rach 32 instead , theni would have had a plus two attack power !now when you play with many players each has his own score and tyou can choose who you want to atatck1 the atatck sistem is the same thing but this this the numebr that count is number 2 becpuse is your attack power
so you roll six dice face six again


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 10, 2020)

i gotta go. can't continue (also it's a bit too complicated for me)

tag me if you decide to host one, though


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

if you have a plus 2 for attack you gotta look for it

so let say now i will attack someone or try to
here as you can see i got 2 time 2 so tahta make 4 point to take out of the opponentet you choose first,, but i also have another 4 dice left to see if i can catch another 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

4 point attack
ok so down here no 2 so no more point to take and no more roll, ifi would have hit anotehr 2 i could roll once more and so on


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you mean i have to throw 6x6 and the sum must be >30?
> 
> damn that sort of dice luck is out of my reach
> 
> but i'll try


now with your roll iwould take the two 6 and then roll then other 4 dice


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

I wanna read the Breaker. When will it come out?


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hi there guys! Glad to see you are all safe and sound I heard you wanted a game!
> I have one ready to go I will it call The Battle of Raftel.
> We can make it quicker or longer it's up to us, I will teach you a simple and easy dice game ...so are you up for a game before the new spoilers came out?
> Kinjin can I host it?.. catch you soon


Welcome back.

Sure, make one. Remember it has to be One Piece related though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wanna read the Breaker. When will it come out?


fight this


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ok guys there is anew game in town!
Anyone I mean anyone can partecipate it is really easy and funny..it may seems complicated but it is not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello everyone...first off choose your one piece favourite character you wanna fight with and then roll a dice face six six times!
This fist score will be your starting point

Nekomamushi/ January. 19 hp-1(18)-1(17)-2(15)-1(14)-8(6)-3(3)-2(1hp left)-3 rip
Denjiro/ Redline.  20 hp -1(19)-2(17)-1(16)-1(15)-9(6)-1(5)-2(3)-4 rip
Mihawk/ Alibaba 21 hp-4(17)-4(13)-16 rip
Reylight/ light lamperudge 24 hp-5(19)-6(13)-4(9)-1(8)-2(6)-8 rip
Renjiiu/ nana 25 hp-9(16)-12(4)-1(3)-9 Rip
Coby/ girafarig 29 hp-3(26)-4(22)-2(20)-1(19)-5(14)-4(10)-2(8)-4(4)-5 rip
Zoro/ neonlight 24 hp-4(20)-6(14)-6(8)-8 rip
Robin/ gianfi 27 hp-4(23)-2(21)-2(19)-4(15)-6(9)-2(7) rip
Teach/ ludi 26 hp winner!!!-1(25)-3(22)-4(18)-1(17)-3(14)-1(13)-1(12)-1(11)
Luffy/ kylo ren 20 hp-20 rip
Chopper / charles 21 hp-1(20)-2(18)-4(14) rip
Frankie/Mrpopo 23 hp-4(19)-30!!?? Rip
Uroge/zeta42    28 hp-20(8)-24  rip
Sabo/the omega  27 hp-1(26)-12(14)-25 rip
Usopp/ God usoop  19hp2(17)-1(16)-4(12)-4(8) rip
kuzan/Rosellaflamingo  18 hp-1(17)-6(11) rip
Katakuri/ venglard  22hp -10(12)-8(4)-2(2)-2 rip
Hancock/ lyren 20hp-20 rip
Doflamingo/light lamperuge return  26 hp-4(22)-8(14)-9(5)-5.  Rip
Marco/January return  17 hp-1(16)-9(7)
Garp/Redline return. 25 hp-9(16)-3(13)-8(5)-6 rip
Smoothie lyren 28 hp -8(20)-1(19)-3(16)

Before start rolling  you must declare if you want to go above 30 or under 12 then whatever you score you either attack or lose life points

game rules preview

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Nekomamushi


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

I'll be Mihawk then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Ren. 
@Light D Lamperouge 
@Nana 
@January 
@DeVision


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'll be Mihawk then


Roll again ..dice face 6 six times! That mean the max score you might do is 36, the lower is 6


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*I'll take Rayleigh *


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Roll again ..dice face 6 six times! That mean the max score you might do is 36, the lower is 6



Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

The dice hates me


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@girafarig 
@Soca 
@T.D.A 
@Kinjin 
@Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Lol.. Mihawk has been taken light
Roll to see which score you will start
6 dice face six



Alibaba Saluja said:


> The dice hates me


Naaa don't worry with such a low number of face six it will be more difficult to anyone..roll again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

I will take  Denjiro this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Idk what this but Reiju

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Roll to see which score you will start


*Rolling *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol.. Mihawk has been taken light
> Roll to see which score you will start
> 6 dice face six
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok


Ok Alibaba I only took the 17 which is your highest score...
Now all gonna just roll for our first score points or if you wanna call it life points, it would be better if it is higher bit even if it is low you may still win this game


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Guys you can roll for you score one time only..now since some of you roll more then once o will let you chose the highest number you roll..all the rest cames after we are all set ! Those rolls are only useful for you character points ok


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

I will take you highest score now but you can roll only once , otherwise it is not fair for who cames after, now I will give light and Alibaba  21 and 24 but no more changes.
From now on any score of six dice face six will be added to your character choice


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

i'm coby

@MasterBeast wanna play as hammock?

edit: muh starting point of 6x6

edit2: not bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Man, I post a hot black gal for Redline's return and he ignores it.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@charles101 @Nataly @TheOmega @Shiba D. Inu @neonlight @MO @RossellaFiamingo @Gianfi @Mickey Mouse @A Optimistic @Shrike 

let's roll some dice, guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will take you highest score now but you can roll only once , otherwise it is not fair for who cames after, now I will give light and Alibaba  21 and 24 but no more changes.
> From now on any score of six dice face six will be added to your character choice


*Aye thanks. So my starting one is 24. Got it. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aye thanks. So my starting one is 24. Got it. *


Yep ..once we will have enough players we can start the Battle!
 Basically you gotta declare who you want to attack and what the score you want to go for before rolling..
Since we can only use six divce face six the maximum score we can do is 36 and the lower is six right!
Therefore before rolling for an attack towards anyone you chose you gotta declare if you are rolling for scoring less then 12 or more then 30 !
Once you choose that you can roll  six dice face six...
From that first roll you can choose the best dice you need to reach the score you declare before so if you declare more the 30 any 6 you get is good to save for you , on the other hand if you declare less then 12 you better keep only 1  as a start... But we will will how does it work it really easy


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

I will give you an example right here...
This is just an example ok!
Now I will roll for less then 12  ok
Watch how it goes
Now the lower number I can keep is 2  so I keep 2 and roll again the remaining 5 dice face six I still have
Not bad second roll. I have two 1 to keep but I will keep even the 2  so now my score so far is 6
Keep 2 plus1 plus 1 plus 2
Remember I declare less then 12 so far and have six and still two dice to roll
Damn that 6  I can only keep  2 now
Score 8 one dice left ok
Good not bad at all
I did 2 last dice and save my ass
My total score is 10 
Two less then what do declare
So my attack power will be plus two


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will give you an example right here...
> This is just an example ok!
> Now I will roll for less then 12  ok
> Watch how it goes
> Now the lower number I can keep is 2  so I keep 2 and roll again the remaining 5 dice face six I still have



please explain why you

1) have 2 rows (and not just 1)

2) why you rolled 5x6 not 6x6


----------



## neonlight (Jul 11, 2020)

Zoro the grandmaster


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will give you an example right here...
> This is just an example ok!
> Now I will roll for less then 12  ok
> Watch how it goes
> ...


Now with that is mind I have plus two attack power , now let's say I will attack Reylight , since he is the highest score of starting so far but I could choose anyone, this is just an example..
Now I get to trow six dice face six and any dice number 2 I will get will be added to the amount of point I can detract to Reylight
As you can see I got two 2 so it make 4 point to detract bit I still have 4 dice left to see if I get another 2 , if I don't the attack will stop if I get some other it will continue
Ok
As you can see I didn't get no 2 with the last 4 dice I rolled so my attack stop..
Now Reylight will get detract of 4 points. So teorically light you will be going down to 19 point...
The thing is, in this game if you do more then you declare you will pay and detract the score you overdue out of your own inizial vital score points!
Did you get it?
Let me know if you have problems understanding the rules of the game


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

this is not a dice game. it's a math game


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> please explain why you
> 
> 1) have 2 rows (and not just 1)
> 
> 2) why you rolled 5x6 not 6x6


First roll is six dice then I keep one so next i will only have 5 to roll
Bit let's say I would have roll 3 one first roll with six dice!
The I would have kept 3 dice number 1 and have my second roll with only 3 dice left. And so on.. basically any roll you must keep at least one dice,then it goes alone that it depends on what your initial declaration was if less the 12 you keep the lowest, if more the 30 you can keep the highest


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> this is not a dice game. it's a math game


Lol..sort of..bit super easy

 6 for 6 max 36
6 for 1 max 6
That mean that be declaring less then 12 or more then 30 the best you can get is an attack score of 6 either way...you got me!?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

I hope you get how it works! Like I said it might seems difficult but it is not
If in the example I did I would have gone over the score I declare like if I did 15 instead of 10 then I would have had to detract to myself 3 points, becouse I didn't reach the less 12 score I declared but instead got over by 3
Same thing goes if you declare to do more then  30 but then you end up by doing 28 for instead ..in that case you are under 2 point of what you previously declare and you would lose 2 point from your total score..
But if you declare more then 30 you do 35 well that good for you and you get 5 plus attack point which is dangerous for anyone if you get to score a 5 when you attack


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ll be Robin


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I’ll be Robin


Ok..roll six dice face six for a start


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

ZEHAHA Teach


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

If you guys have some issue understanding the game let me know if will try to explain it better
It is a simple and easy game you can also do back home with your friend if you only have six normal dice


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

The good thing about this game is that you don't have to wait for your turn you can do all by your own and then I will just update the score on first page, on the other hand the bad thing of this game is that you can also end up killing yourself if you don't score enough points to attack someone else lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> ZEHAHA Teach


I didnt read anything, but this should be pretty good, no?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> The good thing about this game is that you don't have to wait for your turn you can do all by your own and then I will just update the score on first page, on the other hand the bad thing of this game is that you can also end up killing yourself if you don't score enough points to attack someone else lol


Good, me like strong independent pirates! ZEHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> I didnt read anything, but this should be pretty good, no?


Yeah not bad but this is just your initial life points number, you can still get killed


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

so...


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

@Lyren @Nana


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 
If you want to make a trial to see how it works go ahead..that will help you and the other to understand how this works.

Just remember to declare before rolling if you want to go higher or lower so more the 30 or less then 12..
Then you roll six dice face six and each turn you must keep at least one dice with the score it give you better opportunity bto reach your final goal ...


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so...


Exactly.. if I would have score 8 then my attack power would have been 4!
12-8, bit I could have fuck it up too and made 20 for instead or any numer above 12 .so in that case I would have lost 8. Point to myself lol


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

Ill be Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> If you want to make a trial to see how it works go ahead..that will help you and the other to understand how this works.
> 
> Just remember to declare before rolling if you want to go higher or lower so more the 30 or less then 12..
> Then you roll six dice face six and each turn you must keep at least one dice with the score it give you better opportunity bto reach your final goal ...


*Explain it one more time please. I wasn't following earlier  *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> this is not a dice game. it's a math game


Seems like the 12 and 30 are fixed, which makes it pretty luck based. If not, well then it was an easy puzzle lmfao. Just pick ~18 and hit people for 6 all the time easypeasy.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Explain it one more time please. I wasn't following earlier  *


Ok so this time I will go more more the 30! I declare more then 30
Check it out
You must keep at least one dice per roll


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

Am I on Raftel already? I just Pis my way through everyone.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

See  above light..I keep 5 fist roll
Then another 5 second roll
Make 10
Then 3 roll I made I mistake roll 5 dice bit was only 4 , anyway since I got two 6 and one 5 I will keep them
So I am 27 
Last roll 3!?
 Got 30 which is what I have declared noore and no less ! That means I will just stay put and  I can't attack neither lose any point. I should have done more the 30 to be able to attack!
Or worst less then 30 but then it would have been bad for myself alone becouse I would have lost some points


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

By the way you better try it on guys ,, I wo t count it as valid for the time being! Just that you understand the logic of the game


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wanna read the Breaker. When will it come out?


I don't think season 3 will ever come out


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*I declare above 30 *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I declare above 30 *


Yep ..go for it
Now you get to roll six dice face six and to keep asmany dice you want on a side yto make it happen..better six and 5 only but you never know lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep ..go for it
> Now you get to roll six dice face six and to keep asmany dice you want on a side yto make it happen..better six and 5 only but you never know lol


*If I did it correctly I got 29, right? *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

>30, trial version

1st row: 5 is what i'm keeping because it's the highest number

2nd row: throwing 5 times now...and my best result is that 6 i rolled last. keeping that 6

3rd row: keeping that 6

4th row: gotta keep the 4. not so lucky anymore

5th row: i'm reduced to keeping a 3 . what is this, the great depression? it's 2020, not 1929!

6th row: i have no choice but to keep the 1.

so i get 5+6+6+4+3+1=25

this is not even close to 30. 30-25=5 i lose 5 HP

life is so cruel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jul 11, 2020)

Robin taken, I don't want someone to kill me so I won't pick Sanji :/

Let's go with Chopper :v


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I declare above 30 *


Look
First roll I I were you
Keep five 
Second roll keep 4 
You got 9 so far
Third roll you got a six keep that you have 15
Still 3 dice left to roll light


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

I declare 30


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Robin taken, I don't want someone to kill me so I won't pick Sanji :/
> 
> Let's go with Chopper :v


Good roll six dice face six to find out your initial life points


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

Did I do it right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*If I understood properly @Redline we roll *
*6 dice *
*5 dice *
*4 dice *
*3 dice *
*2 dice *
*1 die *

*Right? And then take the highest or lowest from each roll to see if it matches, exceeds, or is below what we declared. Correct? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *If I did it correctly I got 29, right? *


Look girafarig..she is doing right..
You get to keep the highest dice you do per each roll, it's up to you
Bit you still had your 3 dice left..
If you wanted to keep the score as it was it s fine you got 29 you lose one vital points from your total score...if you would have reach more then 30 then you could have roll more to attack someone


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

So it will be a game of chicken it seems 

I wanna try >30, I will need average 5 or more, sounds bad. Lets see

5+5+4+6+4+2 = im fucked, rolling seems bad lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *If I understood properly @Redline we roll *
> *6 dice *
> *5 dice *
> *4 dice *
> ...


Kinda..becouse if you roll 3 six on your first roll for instead you can keep 3 dice 
So you already have 18 bit only 3 dice left to roll..any high number in and dice roll you think it can be useful to reach your score it's good to keep 
Obviously if you declare 30 and start  rolling low number you are in deep shit lol


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *If I understood properly @Redline we roll *
> *6 dice *
> *5 dice *
> *4 dice *
> ...



you can keep more than just one number from the row. here, redline kept 3 in row no 2



girafarig said:


> so...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Kinda..becouse if you roll 3 six on your first roll for instead you can keep 3 dice
> So you already have 18 bit only 3 dice left to roll..any high number in and dice roll you think it can be useful to reach your score it's good to keep
> Obviously if you declare 30 and start  rolling low number you are in deep shit lol


*I see. Write down the rules in the opening post please so people can take a look at them whenever they need to. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> I declare 30


Follow what girafarig and light are saying..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you can keep more than just one number from the row. here, redline kept 3 in row no 2


*I see. But it decreases your rolls in the next rounds, right? *


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

I got 24 and declare 30. What it mean? I lose or win? I follow Girafarig example.


----------



## charles101 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline Did I do it right? I still stay with 21, amright?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you can keep more than just one number from the row. here, redline kept 3 in row no 2





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I see. Write down the rules in the opening post please so people can take a look at them whenever they need to. *


Yeah I think you guys are getting it now!
I mean you can declare more then 30 
Then roll 5 six one five or one 4 and decide to stop already with 35
Or 34 plus 4/5 ataack point! And that's a kick ass if you get the five while you attack next obviously


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I see. But it decreases your rolls in the next rounds, right? *



yeah you need to 'choose' 6 numbers total. so if you've already chosen, say, 4 out of 6 - you only need 2 more so you don't get to roll 785457567 times anymore, just twice


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I don't think season 3 will ever come out



What's that? a manga?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline 

i suggest you include my tutorial post and my own trial version in the OP (for clarity)



girafarig said:


> so...





girafarig said:


> >30, trial version
> 
> 1st row: 5 is what i'm keeping because it's the highest number
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What's that? a manga?


Its an material arts manhwa, It's got some pretty good art and action but the story is pretty average


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

charles101 said:


> @Redline Did I do it right? I still stay with 21, amright?


i will add you first page ..


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Its an material arts manhwa, It's got some pretty good art and action but the story is pretty average


Didn't it end in 2010?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> fight this



Oh I'm so gonna win this!!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Its an material arts manhwa, It's got some pretty good art and action but the story is pretty average



The hell is a "material manhwa"?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh I'm so gonna win this!!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> I got 24 and declare 30. What it mean? I lose or win? I follow Girafarig example.




30-24=6 you LOSE 6 HP yourself - cannot attack anyone else (for that you would have needed a total of >30). very unlucky, luffy-chan



charles101 said:


> @Redline Did I do it right? I still stay with 21, amright?



no, i got 26. 5+5+4+6+4+2=26. 30-26=4 you lose 4 HP. not as unlucky as kylo ren, but still unlucky

edit: sorry, charles, i gave you ludi's numbers. yours were: 5+6+6+4+5+1=27 you are still unlucky, losing 3 HP


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The hell is a "material manhwa"?


Oops meant martial arts and manhwa is a korean comic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I don't think season 3 will ever come out



Don't say that. You're breaking my heart just as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jeon Jang and Kwon Jae's deaths


----------



## charles101 (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> 30-24=6 you LOSE 6 HP yourself - cannot attack anyone else (for that you would have needed a total of >30). very unlucky, luffy-chan
> 
> 
> 
> no, i got 26. 5+5+4+6+4+2=26. 30-26=4 you lose 4 HP. not as unlucky as kylo ren, but still unlucky



 I'll take it


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> Didn't it end in 2010?


Season 2 ended in 2010, the story still hasn't finished tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

I am more into tv series these days 



anime stuff is kinda boring me


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> 30-24=6 you LOSE 6 HP yourself - cannot attack anyone else (for that you would have needed a total of >30). very unlucky, luffy-chan
> 
> 
> 
> no, i got 26. 5+5+4+6+4+2=26. 30-26=4 you lose 4 HP. not as unlucky, as kylo ren, but still unlucky


Thats what MC is all about losing first then make a great comeback.

Well, not really im probably going to suck with this game lol


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't say that. You're breaking my heart just as
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Ye it was pretty sad


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

charles101 said:


> I'll take it



sorry, buddy, i messed up. please take a look at my previous post, i edited it. your total was 27/30 so you lost 3 HP

edit: however, your 'starting point' HP is still 21. we get the number from the first row of 6x6 that we roll here:



charles101 said:


> Robin taken, I don't want someone to kill me so I won't pick Sanji :/
> 
> Let's go with Chopper :v


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

NCT is out. I'm.gonna give EXO and/or GOT7 a chance. Maybe Stray Kids...


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> >30, trial version
> 
> 1st row: 5 is what i'm keeping because it's the highest number
> 
> ...


that sum it up perfectly giraf , glad you help me clarify 
now if you would have get to score more ,first you declair who do you want to attack and that doesn necesarely mean it must be the one with and highest life point, just  let say you would have got 33 then you have plus 3 attack and you can keep on going rolling six face six dice again and any 3 that apperars you get to keep on attacking and rolling , so that mean that a plus 3 attack can also possibly means a plus 16 attack  ! there you see people goig down quickly lol

in think you guys gonna love this game and i would suggest you even to play wth your friends or parents back home for the fun of it , a pen , a piece of paper and six dice , thats all it takes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Jul 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The hell is a "material manhwa"?


Corean Mangas are called "Manhwa"


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Ye it was pretty sad



Kwon Jae best char.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> So it will be a game of chicken it seems
> 
> I wanna try >30, I will need average 5 or more, sounds bad. Lets see
> 
> 5+5+4+6+4+2 = im fucked, rolling seems bad lol


lol..too bad you get to lose six ..shit happen , but we have not started yet , anyway do not worry becouse this will be hard for anyone, and you can still win even if your life point is low, unless you kill yourself first lol it the battle of rafterl for a reason lmaoo


----------



## charles101 (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> sorry, buddy, i messed up. please take a look at my previous post, i edited it. your total was 27/30 so you lost 3 HP


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kwon Jae best char.


tbh I have to google these names, I don't remember a single name


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol..too bad you get to lose six ..shit happen , but we have not started yet , anyway do not worry becouse this will be hard for anyone, and you can still win even if your life point is low, unless you kill yourself first lol it the battle of rafterl for a reason lmaoo



he's losing 4, actually. 30-26=4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> he's losing 4, actually. 30-26=4


ok i i did check


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

basically we have a game of a bunch of OP characters commiting suicide, opting for the most painful method of a 1001 papercuts

once or twice some of us will be lucky enough to land a hit on a fellow co-suicider but that's about it...the last one standing 'finds' raftel

morbid stuff


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> i suggest you include my tutorial post and my own trial version in the OP (for clarity)


how do i include your tutorial , i am not really good at explaint myself ,but you got it so i think somehow i managed lol


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> how do i include your tutorial , i am not really good at explaint myself ,but you got it so i think somehow i managed lol



i repped you the link. can you see it? try copying it

edit: i repped you the wrong one.:

edit2: check your profile


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


best pepe with


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol..too bad you get to lose six ..shit happen , but we have not started yet , anyway do not worry becouse this will be hard for anyone, and you can still win even if your life point is low, unless you kill yourself first lol it the battle of rafterl for a reason lmaoo



The 12 and 30 are fixed right?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> basically we have a game of a bunch of OP characters commiting suicide, opting for the most painful method of a 1001 papercuts
> 
> once or twice some of us will be lucky enough to land a hit on a fellow co-suicider but that's about it...the last one standing 'finds' raftel
> 
> morbid stuff


Lmao, that was why I was asking if the 12 and 30 are fixed, game of chicken it is 

I understand why 12 and 30, because you aint rolling 7s and higher which could happen otherwise, sure.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

we still need more player then when we are ready we can start! we could fix a random numeber instaad of make the first six roll count as life point  but that  can become longer , this way is funnyer and quicker


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> best pepe with


*They are cool. 

I didn't know which emote it was and saw it in a rep message so I wanted to see what it looks like lmao  




How's it going Nana? Don't see you on disc often. Everything fine? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Lmao, that was why I was asking if the 12 and 30 are fixed, game of chicken it is
> 
> I understand why 12 and 30, because you aint rolling 7s and higher which could happen otherwise, sure.


eheheh yeah ..what do you mean by game of chicken lol


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Apparently, one member left Stray Kids at the end of last year. Knowing my luck, I'll watch some old videos and that dude will end up becoming my bias.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> basically we have a game of a bunch of OP characters commiting suicide, opting for the most painful method of a 1001 papercuts
> 
> once or twice some of us will be lucky enough to land a hit on a fellow co-suicider but that's about it...the last one standing 'finds' raftel
> 
> morbid stuff


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *They are cool. *
> 
> *I didn't know which emote it was and saw it in a rep message so I wanted to see what it looks like lmao  *
> 
> ...


Doing fine  thx for asking I am just not in mood for discord

How r u doing ?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> eheheh yeah ..what do you mean by game of chicken lol


Like, the game doesnt change because it is optimal to do nothing for each individual player, assuming the other players play optimal too, by not throwing.

The more players there are the more dificult it is to throw because OR you hurt yourself or just 1 enemy.

If we add a rule that if you dont throw for x hours in a row you lose y HP it would be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@charles101

your starting point HP is still 21, though.



charles101 said:


> Robin taken, I don't want someone to kill me so I won't pick Sanji :/
> 
> Let's go with Chopper :v



the top row of 6x6 you threw gives you 21.

the 30-27=3 i mentioned before was the result of your >30 trial post.

hope i didn't confuse the heck out of you


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Like, the game doesnt change because it is optimal to do nothing for each individual player, assuming the other players play optimal too, by not throwing.
> 
> The more players there are the more dificult it is to throw because OR you hurt yourself or just 1 enemy.
> 
> If we add a rule that if you dont throw for x hours in a row you lose y HP it would be better.


yeah ok but each has his own turn ! and thats sorted like that alreary lol, it means once you are to raftel you gonna play or die
we could go from top to botton one turn each


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Guys there is a new game in town! Come to the battle of Raftel it's open to everyone one I reset my ignore list so even shiba and Devision are welcome there I have no issues with them anymore
Super , Mr popo  , lurker come on chose your character and fight!


----------



## charles101 (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @charles101
> 
> your starting point HP is still 21, though.
> 
> ...



You did, kinda xd I have no idea how this system works actually :v 21 will do


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Doing fine  thx for asking I am just not in mood for discord
> 
> How r u doing ?


*Oh I see got it. 

I am fine. Finished my exams for this term finally lmao. So it's fine now. 

The only thing that sucks is that corona is basically back here and new restrictions might be imposed and people are protesting now. 

Thanks for asking. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp
@MrPopo
@Jimin
@Kinjin 

Join us


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> @MrPopo
> @Jimin
> @Kinjin
> Join us


Whats happening here


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Whats happening here


A new game!
 Roll six dice face six to see what's your hp, and chose a character


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

Lets go


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Lets go


I choose Koby,   girafarig is Coby So I'll change to Franky


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't like luck based games. Fate is against me.


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I choose Koby


Already chosen I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I choose *Koby*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Already chosen I believe.


@Redline  I changed to Franky



girafarig said:


>


You win this time


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Renjiiu/ nana 25
> *Coby/ girafarig *29
> Zoro/ neonlight 24
> Robin/ gianfi 15
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I don't like luck based games. Fate is against me.


NAA this game is tough for anyone believe me...join Raftel and see what's there



girafarig said:


>


Eheheh..just fix it with Frankie giraf


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

How many we need to start?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> How many we need to start?


No ideal lol..I would say about 15 to 20 but could be more or less..I would give another bit of time for people to join you call anyone you think might like to play


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 11, 2020)

Choosing some random OP character (what for?) and spamming dice rolls is not what I consider "OP related". Because as it stands it's just an ordinary dice game which we have enough of in this convo.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Choosing some random OP character (what for?) and spamming dice rolls is not what I consider "OP related". Because as it stands it's just an ordinary dice game which we have enough of in this convo.


What about the supernova battle or any other with take or give points to any op character? Isn't the same
Mine is not ordinary dice game since I never saw one like that before, but maybe I am wrong


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> tbh I have to google these names, I don't remember a single name



They fu*ked up with most translations.
They changed names all the time. And also, I don't like korean names. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

I choose Mihawk again


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> best pepe with



That ava, I had it for months. It's kinda weird how some random drawings/pics kinda give someone an ID. 

I was 1st confused seeing you having it like it was a pic of me... .

Psychology...

Nice taste anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

@DeVision 

Racist mother...


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about the supernova battle or any other with take or give points to any op character? Isn't the same


They are essentially "Which character do you like more?"-threads with a game element.



> Mine is not ordinary dice game since I never saw one like that before, but maybe I am wrong


Your game can of course continue in its own thread, but next time the convo should suffice. People come up with new dice rules to compete with each other every other day in this convo.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 11, 2020)

I main Urouge. Now, give me above 30.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Racist mother...



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin is a Korean name.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Yamato the peace maker!!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> @girafarig
> @Soca
> @T.D.A
> @Kinjin
> @Lurker


I'm good. Not in the mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

let me know if you want to start today or tomorrow


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Jimin is a Korean name.



So what's racist there? I don't like the name Bill either.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Aggh, I'm trying to defeat Kaido but I'm dummy thick and thr clap of cheecks keep alerting the guards


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Oh I see got it. *
> 
> *I am fine. Finished my exams for this term finally lmao. So it's fine now. *
> 
> ...


Well congrats 

Unfortunately seems like some places are back on being more strict the covid situation ain't getting better almost everywhere 

Protesting against lockdown or general protesting? 
I think I saw something on twitter about that


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> That ava, I had it for months. It's kinda weird how some random drawings/pics kinda give someone an ID.
> 
> I was 1st confused seeing you having it like it was a pic of me... .
> 
> ...


Oh lol I think something similar happened with me I saw someone who had similar avy to mine once and I kept mistaking their posts for mine 

And thanks


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

one thing is certain..another couple of weeks and the americans will be the one to have restiction flying in europe lol..gotta thanks trump for it, dumbasses


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

I am bored, let's see whether i can come up with something..

Once Zoro walks in a bar. The bartender notices his swords and offers him a drink. Zoro takes a shot and says he's searching for someone with a tattoo over his eye. The bartender points to a guy in the back who seems to have one.



Zoro gets up and suddenly falls down. He is losing his consciousness. He looks at the bartender and realizes that it's Tashigi. She takes his swords and says she drugged him to get these swords. Tashigi calls marines and leaves with the swords.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Well congrats


*Thanks  




Nana said:



			Protesting against lockdown or general protesting?
I think I saw something on twitter about that
		
Click to expand...

The lockdown was a tipping point. The Government said elections can be held safely and after that corona cases skyrocketed and now people are protesting about it and the government in general. There's a lot of police brutality now, beating people, throwing tear gas at them and so on. I am not sure exactly how accurately twitter is representing that tbh. 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@DeVision @Mariko @T.D.A @Shiba D. Inu @Blade 

you are welcome to partecipate if you want , you are like anybody else to me i have no grudge on you


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks  *
> 
> 
> 
> *The lockdown was a tipping point. The Government said elections can be held safely and after that corona cases skyrocketed and now people are protesting about it and the government in general. There's a lot of police brutality now, beating people, throwing tear gas at them and so on. I am not sure exactly how accurately twitter is representing that tbh. *


it seems like you are taliking about the states, or you mean anoher country


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> one thing is certain..another couple of weeks and the americans will be the one to have restiction flying in europe lol..gotta thanks trump for it, dumbasses



I saw on the news two Americans getting charged for breaking Canada’s quarantine rules.

Damn Yankees need to stay on their side of the border and fuck off. We built a wall for a reason.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> @DeVision @Mariko @T.D.A @Shiba D. Inu @Blade
> 
> you are welcome to partecipate if you want , you are like anybody else to me i have no grudge on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I saw on the news two Americans getting charged for breaking Canada’s quarantine rules.
> 
> Damn Yankees need to stay on their side of the border and fuck off. We built a wall for a reason.


lol...right! now it' florida and texas the two biggest states with raising cases,, did you see what the republican governor or texas  said weeks ago ?  what  a joke


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


you know what shiba, i was actually thinking about change my appereance into ulti bae so that might be more appeailng to you too ...xd


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol...right! now it' florida and texas the two biggest states with raising cases,, did you see what the republican governor or texas  said weeks ago ?  what  a joke


And they support Trump the most. Get your Trumpybear!!


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks  *
> 
> 
> 
> *The lockdown was a tipping point. The Government said elections can be held safely and after that corona cases skyrocketed and now people are protesting about it and the government in general. There's a lot of police brutality now, beating people, throwing tear gas at them and so on. I am not sure exactly how accurately twitter is representing that tbh. *


Oh I only saw one video
It was some guy in protest ? Getting beat up by a lot of police men
That was kinda sad 

Seems like 2020 don't wanna calm down....


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh I only saw one video
> It was some guy in protest ? Getting beat up by a lot of police men
> That was kinda sad
> 
> Seems like 2020 don't wanna calm down....


it will just gonna get worst if trump is relected! i really hope he doesnt, for the sake of the world  as well


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> And they support Trump the most. Get your Trumpybear!!


yeah , maybe this will serve them good and some will change ideas about how good he really is lol
ameria future as never ever look brighter! lmfao if you say so!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 11, 2020)

Wait, is Kubo still in business pulling out new Ichigo?


----------



## Sloan (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> I am bored, let's see whether i can come up with something..
> 
> Once Zoro walks in a bar. The bartender notices his swords and offers him a drink. Zoro takes a shot and says he's searching for someone with a tattoo over his eye. The bartender points to a guy in the back who seems to have one.
> 
> ...



Luffy's so dumb he probably thought a log pose is when you pose like a log.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> it seems like you are taliking about the states, or you mean anoher country


*Nah, Serbia. *


Nana said:


> Oh I only saw one video
> It was some guy in protest ? Getting beat up by a lot of police men
> That was kinda sad
> 
> Seems like 2020 don't wanna calm down....


*Yeah, there are a lot more of those videos. Women also, teens and so on. It's horrible. 

Yeah 2020 sucks. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Rolf at 1.25 that English kid made my day! 7.15 omfgod lmaooo next step? wtf? not even myself can be that direct ! terriible


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nah, Serbia. *
> 
> *Yeah, there are a lot more of those videos. Women also, teens and so on. It's horrible.
> 
> Yeah 2020 sucks. *


what the hell? really? i diddnt know about that, that is sad to hear i will check some vids myself,well first of all , sadly police officers , are mainly far right , even in europe, they act tough in group and not so much in private, i only think that one of the main trait of a police man shouuld be respect for the law and the others


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait, is Kubo still in business pulling out new Ichigo?



Only the anime I believe


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm Sabo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> what the hell? really? i diddnt know about that, that is sad to hear i will check some vids myself,well first of all , sadly police officers , are mainly far right , even in europe, they act tough in group and not so much in private, i only think that one of the main trait of a police man shouuld be respect for the law and the others


*Yeah, I agree. I am not sure if you can find a lot of them in the news, maybe on social media or something like that. *


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @charles101 @Nataly @TheOmega @Shiba D. Inu @neonlight @MO @RossellaFiamingo @Gianfi @Mickey Mouse @A Optimistic @Shrike
> 
> let's roll some dice, guys!



Dunno what's goin on but okay lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yeah, I agree. I am not sure if you can find a lot of them in the news, maybe on social media or something like that. *


you know whats the deal light! it is not just the people you see they beat on the street, it is also all the other who got arreste and they will also get beaten up while in coustudy of the police before get relaease, thats how it works in italy too, this is the way they try to let you think twice about protesting next time!,in the fisical and literally sense of it! so it is not just what we see but also all that much more that we don't


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Dunno what's goin on but okay lol


ok you have 27 hp now ..wish you luck sabo
also check first page for info


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

idk wtf is happening but I'm glad @Redline is back 

give me Usopp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@January you can start your turn then all the other can either wait for their turn or start theirs , just remember to declare first more then 30 or less the 12 then if you can attack you will tell me who


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk wtf is happening but I'm glad @Redline is back
> 
> give me Usopp


nice and usoop will be ! we are geting stated uso check the first few pages and the first one for more info about this game, girafarig post are the right ones


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Nataly @RossellaFiamingo @A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

There's protests in Italy? I know there's a small number of black Italians.


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline 

Going above 30

attack Light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Suck it. *


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline , did i do it right?

Also, what's my total right now?


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Suck it. *



It's time eliminate the Light of OL


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

whats for new poll minna-sans?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

watch out ..by the third roll you had a chance to get 3 five but you only get one  since you must keep at least one dice so far your score above is only 23!  but i can tell you did not really get what you can do ,, i will let you reroll this round since it is the first so you can learn for the next roll you will do
basically jan you can keep a minumum of one dice to a maximum of six on a side! lets make it simpe ofr instead if you roll six dice face six in one roll you can keep them all and you will ahave the best attack power of plus six to play
otherwise the goal is to sum up as much as possible the numbers you need to enter your declaration , so if you go above 30 th e best dice you can get are 6 and 5 if you are lucky enough to roll it , also each dice you put on a side mean you wont have it in the next round , but you can also keep more then one dic per roll..ok now give it another try if you got what i mean


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> It's time eliminate the Light of OL


​


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge , you never stood a chance in this dark world.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 11, 2020)

A few more days till Ghost of Tsushima is out. Who else is getting it?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

can I roll again to increase my hp 

all of these titans have above 20 hp lol

edit: what the fk lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

more hp plox

edit: u got be fken shitting me man


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

hp san yoo


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> i suggest you include my tutorial post and my own trial version in the OP (for clarity)





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Suck it. *


he is minus seven like this but we gotta give it the benefit of repeating since it is the first time and he did not full exploit his potential



January said:


> @Redline , did i do it right?
> 
> Also, what's my total right now?


not really ..kinda but you could have done definitely better if you would have kept more five ..that is whay you should re roll as far  as i am comcernerd


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

25


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline Is it too late to participate. Seems like people have started rolling.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> >30, trial version
> 
> 1st row: 5 is what i'm keeping because it's the highest number
> 
> ...





Ludi said:


> So it will be a game of chicken it seems
> 
> I wanna try >30, I will need average 5 or more, sounds bad. Lets see
> 
> 5+5+4+6+4+2 = im fucked, rolling seems bad lol


check page 3 and 4 for those examples


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> A few more days till Ghost of Tsushima is out. Who else is getting it?



apart from the Zoro voice I am not rly that interested in the style of gameplay tbh

I get bored off campaign games like that really really quick actually so likely won't get it rip

the last campain game I actually played alot is Nier lol


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> he is minus seven like this but we gotta give it the benefit of repeating since it is the first time and he did not full exploit his potential
> 
> 
> not really ..kinda but you could have done definitely better if you would have kept more five ..that is whay you should re roll as far  as i am comcernerd


hmm..the rules are quite 

Let's just go ahead with my 23.

We'll see how this goes.



Anyways i'm more into trash talking than playing


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jul 11, 2020)

Rolling


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Redline Is it too late to participate. Seems like people have started rolling.


no is nort rosella no worries , we are just getting started january must roll a fresh one , so welcome tell me your characterer and roll six dice face six for your hp total


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> hmm..the rules are quite
> 
> Let's just go ahead with my 23.
> 
> ...


are you sure ? like this your are going down by sevn in your hp total? the rules are simple jan , seems odd but they are really easy check page 3 and 4  , loo how girafaric did his roll and there you will see how it is done


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline am I supposed to reroll too?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> no is nort rosella no worries , we are just getting started january must roll a fresh one , so welcome tell me your characterer and roll six dice face six for your hp total


I rolled above and I want to be Kuzan.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can I roll again to increase my hp
> 
> all of these titans have above 20 hp lol
> 
> edit: what the fk lol


dont worry about that , you will see that tthe hp are not really that important since you can take points of by yourself lol page 3 and 4 check girafarig roll


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline

attention please! i'm going to try for a *<12 result *here. let's see if i'm stabbing myself or get a chance to hurt someone else

edit: 1st row. keeping 1 and 1, four more numbers to go!

edit: 2nd row: keeping 2 and 2, two more to go

edit: 3rd row - i'm keeping that 3. stupid 3

edit: 4th row - great, a 2!

so i get 1+1+2+2+3+2=11

12-11=1

MY ATTACK POWER IS 1!

so what do i do now?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Redline am I supposed to reroll too?


hi gianfi you wanna roll again to make more ,, i will allow it sine i let it go for light and other before but watch it becouse if this tuime you go lower you keep it ok , as you wish, if you want re roll your hp , i will change it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline 

here goes another try for above 30

attack light


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> attention please! i'm going to try for a *<12 result *here. let's see if i'm stabbing myself or get a chance to hurt someone else
> 
> edit: 1st row. keeping that one (or can i keep both 1s?) <---need redline's confirmation here


you can keep both 1 obvioulsy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline
> 
> here goes another try for above 30
> 
> attack light


now you see first roll you can keep the two 5,,and you keep on rolling the other 4 dice left
so there you have ten on a side already and you are going for plus 30 total


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline , so currently i have rolled my dice twice

first time i am keeping two 5's

second time, i am keeping one 5

how many time should i roll next?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline , so currently i have rolled my dice twice
> 
> first time i am keeping two 5's
> 
> ...


it is not about how many time you can roll but how many dice you have left to roll!
so now having 5 five taken you are left with ..but you alredy made a mistake above becouse if you keep two dice of five then next roll you will have only 4 to roll and not five, anyway let pretend you did not roll that 4 as the fifth dice of the second roll you still have 3 dice to roll and you have 15 point so far


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline , let's try 3rd time for above 30

Attack Light, how many times are my attacks being foiled


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> attention please! i'm going to try for a *<12 result *here. let's see if i'm stabbing myself or get a chance to hurt someone else
> 
> ...


niceeee brva giraf! now you must tell wh do you want to attack and then roll six dice face six and look for as many one as possible the more you get the better it is and the more you can roll once more but if you dont get any then your attack will miss your opponenet


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline , let's try 3rd time for above 30
> 
> Attack Light, how many times are my attacks being foiled


lol..chill out ...jan first of all you gotta see if you can attack or not ! once you get a plus attack then you can tell me that you attacck light and see if you can get him


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline , so i am keeping 

1st dice: Two 4's

2nd dice: Three 5's

3rd dice: One 6

4 + 4 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 6= 29

is this good?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline , let's try 3rd time for above 30
> 
> Attack Light, how many times are my attacks being foiled


you have 29 like this minus one hp  for you sorry , better then seven


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> niceeee brva giraf! now you must tell wh do you want to attack and then roll six dice face six and look for as many one as possible the more you get the better it is and the more you can roll once more but if you dont get any then your attack will miss your opponenet



i don't want to attack anyone tbh

BUT

marshall d teach must not be allowed to steal luffy's PK title so...

ATTACK TEACH!

edit: just one 1. what does this mean?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> @Redline , so i am keeping
> 
> 1st dice: Two 4's
> 
> ...


yes i think you got it! unfortuanately you only get 29 so your hp will go down by one, now feel frre to give it a try as many tuime as you want but watch out to dont kill yourself


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> you have 29 like this minus one hp  for you sorry , better then seven


finally -1HP 

alas light managed to escape my attacks


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't want to attack anyone tbh
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


it means you got one you put that on a side and you roll the other 5 dice you still have left to see if you can get another 1 and if you do you get to keep on trowing and sum one plus one plus


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> hi gianfi you wanna roll again to make more ,, i will allow it sine i let it go for light and other before but watch it becouse if this tuime you go lower you keep it ok , as you wish, if you want re roll your hp , i will change it


I’m rerolling


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

I Slightly improved xD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> it means you got one you put that on a side and you roll the other 5 dice you still have left to see if you can get another 1 and if you do you get to keep on trowing and sum one plus one plus



so 5x6 now?

edit: NO MORE ONES. RIGGED GAME


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I Slightly improved xD


ok si direi....hai capito come funziona si? e facile a divertente vedrai , anche se sembra complicato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 11, 2020)

Too late to throw my hat in for Katakuri?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't want to attack anyone tbh
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Dont attack me just because I understood the game and had quite some HP. 


You are the top dog with much HP. GET THIS ONE, KOBY, GUYS!!1!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so 5x6 now?
> 
> edit: NO MORE ONES. RIGGED GAME


ok now you havent roll any 1  which it was your attack power so your attack stops there! you have succesuful taken 1 hp point to teach
if you would have roll another 1 or more you could have keep on rolling and sum the dice one attack as you do with the normal game

so now i will take 1 hp off of teach total


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Ludi don't worry i'm going to spread my attacks (if i get any) 

not my fault you picked teach, though


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so 5x6 now?
> 
> edit: NO MORE ONES. RIGGED GAME


Fodder aint hurting Teach, I knew it!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> Too late to throw my hat in for Katakuri?


welcome and still in time i will put on first page now

meanwhile guys if you understood the game you can just keep on ply and see if you get some results lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> can i go again (from the beginning) or do i have to wait for others before i can try again?


no you dont have to wait you can go again, i will tag one by one by the list on fist page and so on but this is just to avid that someone might not even play once and get  eliminated altready lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> can i go again (from the beginning) or do i have to wait for others before i can try again?


Just keep throwing until you hit rock bottom 

I will throw back when you least expect it!

Shouldnt we take out Redline first, as creator he knows too much and probably rigged the dices too


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

now...do i get to attack someone else or is it self-harm time?

let's see...going >30

edit: 6,6,6,4,4,1

6+6+6+4+4+1=27

30-27=3

i lose 3 HP

edit: it was teach black magic


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Just keep throwing until you hit rock bottom
> 
> I will throw back when you least expect it!
> 
> Shouldnt we take out Redline first, as creator he knows too much and probably rigged the dices too


eheheh it is my turn now lets see this time i will try for more then 30 ok! wish me luck


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> eheheh it is my turn now lets see this time i will try for more then 30 ok! wish me luck


See, rigged!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

nicee i got 32 ! plus 2  power i will go against coby sorry giraf but your 29 its scary1 lets see if i get any


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> nicee i got 32 ! plus 2  power i will go against coby sorry giraf but your 29 its scary1 lets see if i get any



it's been 26 now for at least 2 minutes...


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

damn no two! coby avaid denjiro attackffs!! cobyyyyy your observation haki is really something


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> it's been 26 now for at least 2 minutes...


yep i will up date asap anyway i missed you giraf!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> See, rigged!


my attack did shit anyway ffs!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

denjiro spent too much time with pro...i mean, the oiran.

he's too tired to attack a chad like coby


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> my attack did shit anyway ffs!


what were you trying to do?

What was the target set in your 6 sided dice against Gira?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja  next your turn ...all the other can still roll and play if they feel like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> what were you trying to do?
> 
> What was the target set in your 6 sided dice against Gira?


the taget was to get a two out! which it was my attack power since i did 32 and i declare above 30 but no numer 2 came out so my attack was a miss


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> he wanted to get a number 2 or several.
> 
> because his attack power was 2
> 
> edit: these need to match, otherwise the attack has no effect


so, let's say he got four 2's in the dice rolled six times.

does that reduce your strength by 8?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


you should have said it before rolling but anyway now you must declare if you are gping for minus 12 or plus 30 if yoyu going up you beetr keep the two six and if you are going down you better keep the two 1 and you will have still 4 dice to roll


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> so, let's say he got four 2's in the dice rolled six times.
> 
> does that reduce your strength by 8?


yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

What should i do with my -1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

i'm trying to determine my attack power.

i'm aiming for a <12 result

edit: 2,2,1,3,4,4

2+2+1+3+4+4= 16



16-12=4

I LOSE 4 HP! THIS GAME MAKES ME LOOK LIKE SOME KIND OF A NUTCASE OBSESSED WITH SELF-HARM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> What should i do with my -1


lol  nothing you hp just got lower beouse you fail to reach what you had declare to lol...but you can give it another try right away if you wish and see if you manage to attack someone for real, so far only giraf manage to effectively  hit tech evn if by just one point


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

mr reylighith @Light D Lamperouge  your turn mate good luck


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol  nothing you hp just got lower beouse you fail to reach what you had declare to lol...but you can give it another try right away if you wish and see if you manage to attack someone for real, so far only giraf manage to effectively  hit tech evn if by just one point




above 30


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm taking a break


eheheheh not so easy to attack , anothe minus 4 for ya giraff, you wanna kill yorself?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

i will go for minus12 now lets see


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Again 29

Another -1 hp


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> above 30


lmaooo 29 again! minus one ..again lololo


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

Rolling


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

yeesss 10 ! plus 2 again lets goooo denjiro go and slice uroge!!
nauuuuu another teriirble misss ! or either he tank it i dunno whyyyy no 2 whatovers there whyyyyy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Declaring above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*I'll take 6, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5. 


And attack Katakuri.  @Redline *


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Best BTS member should be next poll.


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Damn you @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rolling


what are you going for minus 12 or more then 30  lol,, yor position is not relly good i mus say ahahhah, anyway next time rember to declare first for what score you are going i assume is less hen 12 but let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 11, 2020)

Rolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> Damn you @Light D Lamperouge


​


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'll take 6, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5.
> 
> 
> And attack Katakuri.  @Redline *


ok so you have plus 3 attack yo can roll sic dice face six and see if and how many dice number 3 you can get to make the attack work


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok so you have plus 3 attack yo can roll sic dice face six and see if and how many dice number 3 you can get to make the attack work


*1*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


eheheheh see  that happen to me twice already lol..rayleight attack misse dkatakuriiii! his observation did the trick maybe who knows lol gg and good rolls anywy, you can still gretry as much as you want but watch out to dont hurt yourseft, you knowyou are getting old and all that


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Rolling


raoooo..wanna play? come on join us


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> Damn you @Light D Lamperouge


he missed you lol,, nice job evading the dark king slice there, well done lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> raoooo..wanna play? come on join us


I don't even know what's happening 

I was surprised to see you hosting a game so I come here

How are you btw


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Nana  you are next good luck!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*You are Katakuri? *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You are Katakuri? *


no he is not he was just gelous becouse it is an hour that he tries to go above 30 and always does 29 lol isnt it true jan?xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> no he is not he wasjust gelous becous it is hour our that he try togo above 30 and always does 29 lol


*AH, I see. Can I roll again or do I need to wait for some time? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Declaring above 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *AH, I see. Can I roll again or do I need to wait for some time? *


You can roll again there is no limit


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> You can roll again there is no limit





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Declaring above 30 *


*I got 34 right? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I got 34 right? *


Yes well done ! Now chose who you want to attack and roll to look for a 4 or more


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes well done ! Now chose who you want to attack and roll to look for a 4 or more


*Attack Luffy. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Above 30 

:Erza


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I got 34 right? *


Notice that if you would have take all the last 4 dice line with two five and two six you would have got 35 instead


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Attack Luffy. *


Naaaaaaaa
Wthell!!!


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> what are you going for minus 12 or more then 30  lol,, yor position is not relly good i mus say ahahhah, anyway next time rember to declare first for what score you are going i assume is less hen 12 but let me know



Yeah forgot to say. less than 12


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

-2 HP


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rolling


Alibaba you get 16 here minus for for you sorry for you should have kept the one you had...you missed that


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

above 30


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> above 30


*29 *


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 11, 2020)

I am so confused lmaoo


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

-1 HP



I think i have more chances of surviving if i don't roll


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> -2 HP


again? how come jan?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> I am so confused lmaoo


ehehe its a nice funny game you will see imho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

_*Declaring above 30 *_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*34 again right @Redline *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> above 30


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *34 again right @Redline *



how did you get 34?

and if you kept 4,6,6 from rows no 1 and 2, why would you roll 4 times for row no 3?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *34 again right @Redline *


no its seems to me 32 becouse first row you take 4 then you had two six  but since you roll 4 dice after i gotta count that as one six taken in the second row.if you would have take the two six dice there next you should have roll only tre dice ...i am sure you undarstand


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Declaring above 30 *_


32 right, though I dont understand the not taking double 6 in roll 2.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and if you kept 4,6,6 from rows no 1 and 2, why would your 4 times for row no 3?


*I kept two sixes from the second row.  Then 6 and a 5 then 6 and then 5. 


Redline said:



			i am sure you undarstand
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't following that, but sure. 



*


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

it's 32 for light @Redline

4(1st row) +6(2nd row)+5+6(3rd row)+6(4th)+5(last row)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*So 2 then? No worries. This time attack January *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> how did you get 34?
> 
> and if you kept 4,6,6 from rows no 1 and 2, why would you roll 4 times for row no 3?


he is not he got 4+6+5+6+6+5  32 actually my bad i though 31 before


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Allright, Ill throw before sleeping
<12


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 11, 2020)

Rolling again I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I kept two sixes from the second row.  Then 6 and a 5 then 6 and then 5.
> 
> I wasn't following that, but sure.
> 
> ...



i see but you always have to keep at least one number from the first row (so in your case, one 4 was unavoidable)


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Loool, power 5 right?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *So 2 then? No worries. This time attack January *


good now you have one dice to put aside and you can keep rolling for another 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i see but you alays have to keep at least one number from the first row (so in your case, one 4 was unavoidable)


*Ah I didn't know that, got it. Thanks. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> good now you have one dice to put aside and you can keep rolling for another 2


*So now I roll 5 dice? *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Im gonna hit Urouge Zeta, he has much hp


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Allright, Ill throw before sleeping
> <12


fucking seven!!! good game there! plus five attack powa! if you connect you do damage ! now chose who atatck and roll six dace face six again


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Im gonna hit Urouge Zeta, he has much hp


lolol now put that 5 aside and roll another 5 dice face six to see if you get more five to sum it up


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> fucking seven!!! good game there! plus five attack powa! if you connect you do damage ! now chose who atatck and roll six dace face six again



I hit 1 5 in my first roll, can I roll again?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*@Redline I got two more 2s. Should I continue rolling now?  And if yes how many should I roll? 3? *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Another 5, 

Lets keep this going!


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Looool, so he got -20 now?

I will only roll the 2 remaining dice if this -20 counts regardless of my throws. Otherwise ignore this throw. Rule is not totally clear for me.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@TheOmega



what you did here was creating these separate rows (vertically)

(e.g. 1 roll

1 roll

1 roll

1 roll etc)

*
don't do that.*

first (_before_ you roll) decide if you want to get a result of over 30 from 6 different rolls or below 12 from the same. make a respective 'declaration'

let's say you're going for 'above 30'

then throw 6x6 *in one long row*. like, roll just once and then click on the orange button ('throw another die') five more times

it must look like this: roll roll roll roll roll roll (horisontal row, not vertical)

how many 5s and 6s did you get? keep them. let's say you got three 6-s. you need three more numbers. 

*so you need to create a new row*. roll 3x6

let's say you got 3,1 and 5. that 5 is worth keeping, the rest - not so much. need two more numbers so

*next row:* 2x6



TheOmega said:


> Rolling again I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Rolling again I guess.


omega check page 3 and 4 to see the right exaple on hoe to play, you can roll six dice face six once and then pick up one number from it  but consider the goal you are aiming for if you want to go less then 12 or more then 30 , then by that you choose to keep either six or one or any number which might help you succed to reach what you declare, keep in mind that each dice you take on a side for your score the less dice you have to roll on the second row , so if your first row lets say you hit two six you wanna keep them next row you roll youwill only have 4 dices to roll and so on  in you get another six then you keep one and you still have 3 dice s left etc etc, anyway ask  us for anything no worries seems difficultul but it is not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*I have 3 2s now. I'll roll another 3 dice. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Another 5,
> 
> Lets keep this going!


my god!! you see! you destroyed him  yes its minus 20 lol,,who were you agaist with?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*It's four 2s now. So I should roll 2 more dice. Right? *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's four 2s now. So I should roll 2 more dice. Right? *


yes  how many you hit   ? 4 then minus 8


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> yes  how many you hit   ? 4 then minus 8


*Yup. *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> my god!! you see! you destroyed him  yes its minus 20 lol,,who were you agaist with?


I said Zeta/Urouge as he had much hp and didnt post yet i believe. Nothing personal buddy!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's four 2s now. So I should roll 2 more dice. Right? *


nicee raylight connect and do major damage! minus 8 for?


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Ludi said:


> I said Zeta/Urouge as he had much hp and didnt post yet i believe. Nothing personal buddy!


ok


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> nicee raylight connect and do major damage! minus 8 for?


*Whoever @January is.  Nekomamushi I think *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@January  a nice gift of minus 8 hp from the dark king ..with love


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Whoever @January is.  Nekomamushi I think *


lol he only has six left my man ! a true cat lover not like you ehehehe


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

i will go for minus 12
good i will stop right there with a 9 and a plus 3 attack to play


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Nothing personal. I don't like cats. Imma about to take you out for good *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> i will go for minus 12
> good i will stop right there with a 9 and a plus 3 attack to play



you need SIX numbers, you've only got five atm: 3,2,2,1,1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you need SIX numbers, you've only got five atm: 3,2,2,1,1


of fuck ! that tru lololoo


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

don't cheat @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you need SIX numbers, you've only got five atm: 3,2,2,1,1


yeeey hoe lucky! anothe r one i will keep that make 10 and attack by two


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Zeta42 @Gianfi @Ludi @TheOmega
> 
> so why don't you roll, guys?


Lol didn’t know I have to roll ahahaha


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> don't cheat @Redline


i just didnt notice lol anyway i got lucky i did another one up there check it out giraf thank for let me notice that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Declaring above 30*


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ll be less than 12


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

so attack +2 denjiro slice teach!
damn! that gura gura stop my atatck! i cant manage to connect so far i didnt get to slice anyone


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nothing personal. I don't like cats. Imma about to take you out for good *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Declaring above 30*


25 its  minus 5 light,  this time you were tired and hurt youself


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@neonlight your turn mate
@Nana where are you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*31, right?  @Redline *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*-5 for the cat @Redline *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I’ll be less than 12


ok but you gotta keep goin and you must keep one 3 aside at least one dice per roll  , in yor caso the lowest you can take uis a 3 unfortuantely but you can still make it if you roll dices face 1 to keep now you have another 5 dice left to roll gianfi and if keep on sum it up the lower you can get


----------



## January (Jul 11, 2020)

Me at 1 HP


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *-5 for the cat @Redline *


no lol it for the post above you declare 30 you did 25 , not taling above the 31 the one above


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


> Me at 1 HP


*Shall we solve that? *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> no lol it for the post above you declare 30 you did 25 , not taling above the 31 the one above


*I meant take the -5 from January lol. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 again*


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31, right?  @Redline *


you have one attack point aand you can roll six dice to see if you get a one i only see one 5 and one 6 there


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*31 or 34 sorry?  @Redline @girafarig *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I meant take the -5 from January lol. *


why? you have one plusattack but you havent finish


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> you have one attack point aand you can roll six dice to see if you get a one i only see one 5 and one 6 there


*What you quoted was me rolling for number 1. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Above 30 *


this is 31 light ..now you can attack with plus one january ..roll dice face sic sic times and look for 1 number to appear


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31, right?  @Redline *



this is the post where light is collecting his 1s. he's got a 1 in every top row? @Redline


@January

they are just jealous 

you've fought well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> this is 31 light ..now you can attack with plus one january ..roll dice face sic sic times and look for 1 number to appear




he already did this. you rated his post 'agree'



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31, right?  @Redline *



he got many 1s here


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> why? you have one plusattack but you havent finish





girafarig said:


> this is the post where light is collecting his 1s. he's got a 1 in every top row?
> 
> 
> @January
> ...


^ 






Redline said:


> this is 31 light ..now you can attack with plus one january ..roll dice face sic sic times and look for 1 number to appear


*I won't attack January now. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*I am not following now lmao. *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Redline HOW can you say he only got 5 and 6??



edit: i guess the bottom 2 rows shouldn't have counted after row no 3 gave no 1s at all... but the top rows are legit


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31, right?  @Redline *


ok my bad everything go refresh now ..anyway ther you have minus 3 only not minus 5 since in the third row you did not hit a 1  and the attack keep on goig only if you hit one in each row there fore the last two one you got are invalid ...this is minus 3 i gotta detract to january! sorry guys i did not refresh and i did no see the dicecs you roll, forgive me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok my bad everything go refresh now ..anyway ther you have minus 3 only not minus 5 since in the third row you did not hit a 1  and the attack keep on goig only if you hit one in each row there fore the last two one you got are invalid ...this is minus 3 i gotta detract to january! sorry guys i did not refresh and i did no see the dicecs you roll, forgive me


*No worries lol. 



What about this post 



Light D Lamperouge said:



Above 30 again

Click to expand...


[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline HOW can you say he only got 5 and 6??
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i guess the bottom 2 rows shouldn't have counted after row no 3 gave no 1s at all... but the top rows are legit


forget about it i could only see two dice rolls and ihad something like 8  msg to upgrade on the topic so i was not following  becouse you were ahead with what i was seeein it all good  now , at least i hope now somehow we got clarified that you keep on rolling the dicece when you attack only if you do hit at least one of your attack number each row


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Shall we solve that? *


he will go minus 3  so it ok


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Light, who.is your BTS bias? J-Hope?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Light, who.is your BTS bias? J-Hope?


*I have no idea who  those people are. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> he already did this. you rated his post 'agree'
> 
> 
> 
> he got many 1s here


yeah yeah i got it now ! after i refresh , thats why i was making a mess lol i just did not see them


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> yeah yeah i got it now ! after i refresh , thats why i was making a mess lol i just did not see them


*What about this?  


Light D Lamperouge said:



Above 30 again

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

January said:


>


you are still in with 3 hp left anyway so no worrie neko be happy as you know it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No worries lol. *
> 
> 
> 
> *What about this post *


[/QUOTE]
i cant see the post light , dunno maybe i misse something anyway any attack number we reach, we gotta roll and get one to keep one and rolling if we reacha moment like with tre dice left and not jackpot number , lets call it like this then the attack stop there evn if you still have two dice left it only keps going if you it the right number


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31 or 34 sorry?  @Redline @girafarig *


34 indeed it the last one so you still have a plus 4 attack available to use


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Got it thanks. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*-20 for Luffy please @Redline *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have no idea who  those people are. *



a man of culture I see


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Got it thanks. *


wow that's a big drop 20 attack bomb! did you say who were going against! remember next time you must say who do you want to attack before rolling ok ,good game nice rolls bravo light a true king


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Got it thanks. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> a man of culture I see


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Off with the condom's head please @Redline *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Let's goooo! Denjirooooo plus 30


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

31 plus one attack sabo


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Damnit!!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> A few more days till Ghost of Tsushima is out. Who else is getting it?


is it only on ps4 right? it looks really good will be king like an assasin creed japan version samurai i will wait for vahalla or cyberpunk but i dont know


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@neonlight @charles101 @MrPopo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 again *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*31 so I need 1s *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 yet again *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*35 now so I need 5s
Attack Katakuri *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Plus 5 attack!
Beware!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Plus 5 attack!
> Beware!!


*-20 right? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *35 now so I need 5s
> Attack Katakuri *


10 hp off to katakuri!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> 10 hp off to katakuri!!


*Why 10? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *-20 right? *


No you take two 5 first the you have 4 dice left you roll 4 one the fifth 5 doesn't count Couse you only had four to roll if you took the two 5 above I mean


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> No you take two 5 first the you have 4 dice left you roll 4 one the fifth 5 doesn't count Couse you only had four to roll if you took the two 5 above I mean


*I see. Got it. So it automatically decreases my number the more I get. Thanks. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why 10? *


You roll 6 dice right, then you take two dice number 5 off..
You have 4 dice left now so you roll 4 and your first 4 dice on the row were all one
Bit you rolled 5 anyway and you get 5 at the last but it's invalided since it doesn't exits in the first place


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I see. Got it. So it automatically decreases my number the more I get. Thanks. *


Yes...imagine you can actually play this as a table game so when you phisically have only six dices to play with then the ones that you take away , you actually put aside and use only the remaining ones


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*More than 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

lampers is on a murder spree


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*32 right?  So I need 2s 
Attack Franky *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*This time I am going to go with above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*31 so 1s


Attack January *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *32 right?  So I need 2s
> Attack Franky *


Of Frankie minus 4 Dark king strokes again!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*You live another day cat, but not for long. 

Above 30 please *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

so: 2+1+1+1+1+2=8

12-8=4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*31 again so 1s 


Kill the cat *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31 again so 1s
> 
> 
> Kill the cat *


minus 2 for the cat nekomamuuuuuu!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Hmm, I guess above 30 again *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

so, attack 4, trying to hurt robin


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> so: 2+1+1+1+1+2=8
> 
> 12-8=4


wow bravaaaa! plus for attack! this look dangerours


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*32 so 2s 


Attack Katakuri *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

>30

edit: damn...

6+6+5+4+6+1=28

30-28=2

coby loses 2 HP


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so, attack 4, trying to hurt robin


damn! too bad only 4  point but well play


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> damn! too bad only 4  point but well play


*Subtract 8 from Katakuri please. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *32 so 2s
> 
> 
> Attack Katakuri *


minus 8 katakuriiiii!!!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

edit: 2+4+2+1+1+3=13

13-12=1

coby loses 1 HP


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

1+1+1+3+5+1=12

NO ONE GETS HURT


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> edit: 2+4+2+1+1+3=13
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> 1+1+1+3+5+1=12
> 
> NO ONE GETS HURT


lol 12 safe and sound


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

>30

6+3+5+5+4+2=25

30-25=5

coby sets himself on fire, loses 5 HP


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Denjiroooo
more then 30


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

30 safe and sound lol after that shitty seond row roll  i thought i wa s done for


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

edit: btw, redline, i've got a question. if my character dies, i can't throw anymore, right?

1+2+1+2+1+2=9

12-9=3

new AP is 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*More than 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> >30
> 
> 6+3+5+5+4+2=25
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

attack reiju, need 3s


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> edit: btw, redline, i've got a question. if my character dies, i can't throw anymore, right?
> 
> ...


we can make a rule for who die first time,  he get back with the lowest hp avilable at that moment , one time you can be resurected


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> attack reiju, need 3s


renji minus nine!! that was a strong punch!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

so tell me, now that i can see you two got the hang of it, what do you rekon about this dice game? do you like it?you can try it with your friend back home in real life , imagine that this is a game that could have been play the same way centuries ago from anyone! i learn about this game in guatemala from friends of friends


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> so tell me now that i can see you tewo got the hang of it what do you rekon abot this dice game? do you like it?you can try it with your friend back home in real life , imagine that this is a game that could have been play the same way centuries ago from anyone! i learn about this game in guatemala from friends of friends



i think it's fine, but for those who haven't played it before, a detailed step-by-step instruction (preferably a picture) would be most helpful

i would consider simplifying it, too. like, do away with the 12/30 rule and decide the attack power by throwing 3x6 or 4x6 and picking the lowest value. like if you throw 3x6, get 4, 3, and 6, 3 is your AP or sth


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i think it's fine, but for those who haven't played it before, a detailed step-by-step instruction (preferably a picture) would be most helpful


so you think the first info are not enough


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i think it's fine, but for those who haven't played it before, a detailed step-by-step instruction (preferably a picture) would be most helpful
> 
> i would consider simplifying it, too. like, do away with the 12/30 rule and decide the attack power by throwing 3x6 or 4x6 and picking the lowest value. like if you throw 3x6, get 4,3, and 6, 3 is your AP or sth


you seem to like it but not as much as light since you are losing hp  more then  necessary lol, just kidding


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> so you think the first info are not enough



i think when it's just text, it's a bit too much to take in at once. pictures are usually easier to grasp

edit: the process is pretty laborious and long-winded. when the result is nothing but self-harm, it is a bit disappointing. so i think it would be nice if it was simpler/quicker

but i'm not really complaining


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i think when it's just text, it's a bit too much to take in at once. pictures are usually easier to grasp


yeah but  i put your tutorial with the picture on first page already


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*What did I do now? -1 for me or what lmao *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> yeah but  i put your tutorial with the picture on first page already



i know but my tutorial is not that great and there is no information there about how you utilize the APs you've earned (because when i made it, i didn't understand that part yet)

i think a better tutorial would be good


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 11, 2020)

@Gledinos next week's One Piece anime episode is gonna be hype, brief glimpse of Prime Ryuuma.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Above 30 *


sorry to tell you thats a minus twelve light!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> sorry to tell you thats a minus twelve light!


*How lmao? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Above 30 *


look i dunno why you didi it lol! first row you take 3 dice second roll only one six and then the rest is shit!
check what you dd above if your second row has only 3 dices i must assume you take 3 dice off first row
so  you take6+5+4
then you roll 3 dice 5,6,5 ! you should have stopped right there alredy as far as i am concerned
but you roll two more so thatmean that frome the second row you only kept the 6  and so on you roll the other dice but heey were really low
you roll 2 and 1 so you take 2 aside and the you roll the last and gor 1 aside


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Above 30 *



i get 6+5+4 from the top row, then 6, then 2 then 1 (so 24)

otherwise the three rolls in row no 2 make no sense, imo

30-24=6

edit: not sure how redline got that 12


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

i


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How lmao? *





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How lmao? *


t 24 actually i dunno what i missed lol minus six not twelve you had 24 up there


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

2+1+2+2+1+2=10

12-10=2

new AP is 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i get 6+5+4 from the top row, then 6, then 2 then 1 (so 24)
> 
> otherwise the three rolls in row no 2 make no sense, imo
> 
> ...


yes my bad must have skip a number it is six


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What did I do now? -1 for me or what lmao *


minus six only sorry light not 12 i miscalculated , i double checknat you score 24 total


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

attacking denjiro with 2

edit: 

denjiro hid under komurasaki's skirt. coby couldn't find him


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> attacking denjiro with 2
> 
> edit:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i get 6+5+4 from the top row, then 6, then 2 then 1 (so 24)
> 
> otherwise the three rolls in row no 2 make no sense, imo
> 
> ...





Redline said:


> minus six only sorry light not 12 i miscalculated , i double checknat you score 24 total


*I fucked up either way lmao. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*Even 30 eh.  

Above 30 yet again *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

chill out light or you wont last till tomorrow lol, i undrstand you have been to raftel already but still.xd


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

2+2+1+1+1+4=11

12-11=1

AP is 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Above 30 *


30 safe and sound lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 11, 2020)

*I'll try above 30 one more time for tonight lmao. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Even 30 eh.
> 
> Above 30 yet again *


 minus 4 there


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

attacking sabo, need 1s

(sorry, TheOmega!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

<12

2+2+1+3+3+5=16

16-12=4

coby got hurt, lost 4 HP


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'll try above 30 one more time for tonight lmao. *


29 minus 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> attacking sabo, need 1s
> 
> (sorry, TheOmega!)


minus 1 sabo


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> 2+2+1+3+3+5=16
> 
> ...


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 11, 2020)

>30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

lol giraf so far you take 19 point off of yourself, how brave!


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> >30


10+6+6 22 two dice to roll left


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Vengarl 

you need to throw more - unless you decided to keep that bottom row of 6+2+4 (i would only keep that 6...maybe with the 4)


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 11, 2020)

Ok didnt know my limit


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Vengarl
> 
> you need to throw more - unless you decided to keep that bottom row of 6+2+4 (i would only keep that 6...maybe with the 4)


yeah but if he take six and five second row then he only have two dice left to roll and not 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Vengarl 32 if i'm not mistaken. 32-30=2

you can attack someone with 2s now

edit: like this. throw 6x6 and see if you got any 2s

edit2: no 2s! attack had no effect at all! let's hope you're luckier


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> yeah but if he take six and five second row then he only have two dice left to roll and not 3



he didn't. top row: 5+5
2nd: 6
3rd: 6
4th: 6 and 4

total: 32

good result

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> Ok didnt know my limit


just rember  tha any dice yoy keep and take aside per row must be deducted from your total of six dice available so if you take twothen you have 4 left you roll 4 you want to take another two you only have two dice left on so on by nuber of dice you decide to take off each row


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> he didn't. top row: 5+5
> 2nd: 6
> 3rd: 6
> 4th: 6 and 4
> ...


ok i did see the 4 row now i see it it is ok


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> >30


nice one you have two plus attack powa" go for it! use it wisely! declare who you want to attack and roll six dice face six again any number 2 dice you find you can keep rolling until you find one


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm starting to understand it now, beginners luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> I'm starting to understand it now, beginners luck


good so you got plus two attack powa to use on whotever you want , and hope to get some dice face two appears


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 11, 2020)

Ok I'll go for Rayleigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Vengarl

top row only has 4 rolls. add 2 more

2nd row can have 5 rolls - so you can add one here as well

edit: if you get more 2s, it increases your attack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

@Gledinos 
Man I forgot to tag you but you can still get in


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2020)

I am off now see you tomorrow I will keep up the update results byeee thanks good night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 11, 2020)

I need an Oden set.  anyone got good stock?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *-20 for Luffy please @Redline *


What fuck this mean? I got 20hp minus 20 Am I dead? Lol


----------



## Irene (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> @neonlight your turn mate
> @Nana where are you


Not feeling well or in the mood 
Can't continue sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok but you gotta keep goin and you must keep one 3 aside at least one dice per roll  , in yor caso the lowest you can take uis a 3 unfortuantely but you can still make it if you roll dices face 1 to keep now you have another 5 dice left to roll gianfi and if keep on sum it up the lower you can get


Non ho capito aspè, me lo puoi riscrivere in ita? Ahhaha


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2020)

Does this make sense?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Hit them when no one is expecting it!

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

4 attack power! Gonna hit Sabo!


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

12 damage on Sabo!


----------



## TheOmega (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you guys. I'm gonna sit this one out. Good luck



girafarig said:


> @TheOmega
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Redline said:


> omega check page 3 and 4 to see the right exaple on hoe to play, you can roll six dice face six once and then pick up one number from it  but consider the goal you are aiming for if you want to go less then 12 or more then 30 , then by that you choose to keep either six or one or any number which might help you succed to reach what you declare, keep in mind that each dice you take on a side for your score the less dice you have to roll on the second row , so if your first row lets say you hit two six you wanna keep them next row you roll youwill only have 4 dices to roll and so on  in you get another six then you keep one and you still have 3 dice s left etc etc, anyway ask  us for anything no worries seems difficultul but it is not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> What fuck this mean? I got 20hp minus 20 Am I dead? Lol


*Yes you are  


Nothing personal my dude. 



You've still to grow my protege. *


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2020)

Not at all?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Not at all?



To me neither.


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Why is neko's hands in his pants?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Where is everyone? Ill try once more

<12 again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

4 attack, gonna hit Zoro / Neonlight, since he has most HP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

4 damage on zoro only, you are lucky! 

Nothing personal tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*33 so 3s 

Attack Reiju *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*-12 for Reiju @Redline *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> 12 damage on Sabo!



@Redline quoting you should make it easier for you I hope 



Ludi said:


> 4 damage on zoro only, you are lucky!
> 
> Nothing personal tho


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

I claim less than 12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I claim less than 12


Nicely structered too, you seem to get the hang of it!


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Yay so I got 9, under 12 as predicted. Now lemme check who to attack. I’ll attack Zoro with 3 @Redline


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn, I gotta stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 12, 2020)

Anyone who can kill my master @Light D Lamperouge will have a rep of 30k by me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 





Kylo Ren said:



			Anyone who can kill my master @Light D Lamperouge will have a rep of 30k by me.
		
Click to expand...

 Perona shall heal me 
*


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kylo Ren said:


> Anyone who can kill my master @Light D Lamperouge will have a rep of 30k by me.



what if he self-immolates? (=very likely in this game)


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Is there a time limit for me to re-roll? Or I could do it again when I want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Above 30 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You trying to kill yourself for that sweet Rep?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what if he self-immolates? (=very likely in this game)


Typical light losing on his own doing lol


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Perona shall heal me


I put bounty on your ass. Run like Mihawk did when he get strip of his status.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> You trying to kill yourself for that sweet Rep?


*I got 30. 





Kylo Ren said:



			I put bounty on your ass. Run like Mihawk did when he get strip of his status.
		
Click to expand...

The dead can't speak. Shhhh. 
*


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

I dont want to kill active rollers. Not even for 30k rep. Yet 

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

I got 11, gonna hit franky for 1 @Redline

A total of 3, not bad not bad


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

I claim less than 12, then I’ll finish Light because I want that rep


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Daaaaaaamn 13, rip. Gotta take a break


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I claim less than 12, then I’ll finish Kught because I want that rep


Ooff that last 3, neverlucky


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

What am I supposed to do? .-.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

@charles101 take a look at these posts. 1st step: declare your aim - <12 or >30?

2nd step roll 6x6 in a row, then i'll help you further



girafarig said:


> >30, trial version
> 
> 1st row: 5 is what i'm keeping because it's the highest number
> 
> ...





girafarig said:


> @TheOmega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> What am I supposed to do? .-.


Declare <12 or >30, doesnt matter which, same chances.

Throw 6 dices with 6 sides. Pick at least 1 dice (with good throw, e.g.. 1,4,3,4,1,1 you pick all 1s if you declared <12), then throw with the remaining dices until no dices left. Count number. If you fail you lose the hp that you over or under throw.

If number matches your statement do yournumber - or + declared number (depends on which you choose) to determine your attack power. Then roll 6 6sided dices and try to land as many times your attack power. If you have attack power 2 and throw (3,3,3,2,4,5) you have 1 hit and can throw with the remaining 5 dices again. Otherwise you stop, with 0 hits.

Look at my posts, i have the counting in the title of the throws. Got it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

but you've got to keep at least ONE roll from every row - even if these rolls sabotage your aim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ok... So let's say I'm going for >30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

@charles101 if you keep 6+6, you need 4 rolls in the next row

if you keep 6+6+5+5 you need two rolls in the next row

the latter option is dangerous - what if the two rolls are both shite?


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @charles101 if you keep 6+6, you need 4 rolls in the next row
> 
> if you keep 6+6+5+5 you need two rolls in the next row



Gotcha, thx


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

So I got 29, right?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> So I got 29, right?


if you keep all these: 6,6,5,5+bottom row 4 and 3, then yes

BUT this is less than 30 so you would lose 1 HP yourself

i suggest you add 2 more rolls to row no 2

you don't have to keep more than ONE roll from each row. the less you keep, the more you get to roll again (hoping for a higher number)


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you don't have to keep more than ONE roll from each row. the less you keep, the more you get to roll again (hoping for a higher number)



So I can go with
6 6 5 5
4
x
yup?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> So I can go with
> 6 6 5 5
> 4
> x
> yup?



yes this is one option

the other one is going

66
4xxx
xxx
xx
x

the last row with just one roll is always dangerous - you will have to keep it even if it's crap. 29 is not terrible (you could be even more unlucky) but...yeah


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

I think now I got it. I don't really want to waste 2x5 :s I think I'll just change 3 from 2nd row into something. Hopefully 5 or 6


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh welp, I'll stay with -1 then


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30*


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Oh welp, I'll stay with -1 then



yeah, that 3 can't let you go...

you could do worse than -1, i've lost 5 HP, light got a -6 at some point....

you could have also kept

6+6+5
4
xx
x?

edit:

look at light, he just got

66xxxx
5xxx
66x
6

very lucky


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*35 so 5s 

Attack Sabo *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*-25 for Sabo @Redline 


Light D Lamperouge said:



35 so 5s 

Attack Sabo 

Click to expand...


*


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


*Cats *


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

<12

1+2+1+1+2+3=10

12-10=AP 2


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

attacking denjiro with AP 2

edit: 

coby couldn't land a single hit on denjiro because denjiro took refuge in a brothel


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

<12

1+4+1+1+1+6=14

14-12=2

coby loses 2 HP


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

:Erza

time to end this

>30


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

So i have 
1st dice: 6
2nd dice: 6
3rd dice: 5
4th dice: 5
5th dice: 6 and 4

32


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Attack Light with my power of 2.

It's time for revenge of the cats


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

-4 HP on @Light D Lamperouge 

Take that


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi guys! What did I miss? Someone died?
I can resurrect you one time but you will get back in the game with the lower hp available.... Let me know if you want to be revived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge, you got your ass beaten from a cat at 1HP


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -4 HP on @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> Take that


If you hit at least 1 hit you can keep rolling with remaining dices you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hi guys! What did I miss? Someone died?
> I can resurrect you one time but you will get back in the game with the lower hp available.... Let me know if you want to be revived


Wait whut? I shoulda taken this knowledge and used all my power beforehand to destroy all these ants, just to get backjesused!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -4 HP on @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> Take that


Yeah you got double 2 make 4 but still 4 dice available to trow and see if you get more 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Wait whut? I shoulda taken this knowledge and used all my power beforehand to destroy all these ants, just to get backjesused!


Lol..just saying...some might get eliminated without even playing that's why..but it's up to you if you want me to use the this df powa


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh yeah

Take this attack


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Another two 2's..

@Light D Lamperouge , another -4 HP on you

you lost total of 8 HP by Neko


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Less than twelve


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2020)

I love cats.


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Just checked the points

@Light D Lamperouge , you dead bro



Killed by a cat at 1 HP nonetheless


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Less than twelve again


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

So when I get +x points I can attack and when I get -x points, I attack myself?


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Why did I lose 4 health points?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Why did I lose 4 health points?



because i attacked you

edit: btw redline i think i only have 8 HP now


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> because i attacked you


How dare you! I thought you loved me  this is war then


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Just checked the points
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge , you dead bro
> 
> ...


*That's what I deserve for letting a cat slip away *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> attacking denjiro with AP 2
> 
> edit:
> 
> coby couldn't land a single hit on denjiro because denjiro took refuge in a brothel


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Alright, no one sees this one comming
>30


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

I’ll go with >30 this time


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

32! Im going for the guy who rigged his dices, Denjiro 

Kidding, going for afk ppl first, this time Usopp


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

ok guys i think i fix and updtae he score s first page!
light was on a rampage but then a cat came and killed him lol1 what a sad end,xd


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I’ll go with >30 this time


You can take multipe dices each round you know, shoulda taken all 6s


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah more than 30, I got 38


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

-2 on usopp @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Yeah more than 30, I got 38


impossible lol


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> impossible lol


I tried to see if it worked lmao


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Yeah more than 30, I got 38


Thats impossible. Max is 6x6


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Thats impossible. Max is 6x6


But I’m magical


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

denjirooooo go demon!
minus12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Anotha one 

<12


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

fuuuuuuuuuccccc 13 ! those rolles wer good for plus 30 ffs! i will go minus one


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok guys i think i fix and updtae he score s first page!
> light was on a rampage but then a cat came and killed him lol1 what a sad end,xd



How often are we supposed to do this?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Anotha one
> 
> <12



Exactly 12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> How often are we supposed to do this?


Until everyone killed himself / eachother


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> How often are we supposed to do this?


as much as you want lol, just watch out to dont kill yourself in the meantime


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Until everyone killed himself / eachother


that is what the battle of Raftel it is all about lol


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> as much as you want lol, just watch out to dont kill yourself in the meantime



Oh. I thought it's 1 per day or sth.

I'll go with >12 then

so I got 4x2 + 5 +1 = 14

12-14 = -2 points at me, right?


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline probably I rolled one time more than necessary lol I’ll try again later, dunno


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Redline probably I rolled one time more than necessary lol I’ll try again later, dunno


well i did that mistake as well my first row with seven dice , if can happen just count one less in that row  as the last one


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Lets go!

<12


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Screw it, I'll go with +30 now :v


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

ther are still poeople who havent play not even a single time isnt it?


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

I can attack someone for 2 now, right?


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> I can attack someone for 2 now, right?


right!


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> I can attack someone for 2 now, right?


Yes


Redline said:


> ther are still poeople who havent play not even a single time isnt it?


True. Im aiming for these first. No afk winners for me.


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> right!



Going with Zoro for no reason


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo 
@Go D. Usopp 
@Vengarl 
Roll for your honor


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Denjirooooo berserk mode!
Beware! Plus 30


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> ther are still poeople who havent play not even a single time isnt it?


Btw Lyren may be joining soon (not sure). Can she pick up a character and participate or is it too late?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Btw Lyren may be joining soon (not sure). Can she pick up a character and participate or is it too late?


If she fights for us against the nonrollers, sure


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

FFS Denjiroooo your attack was too stronk you hurt yourself bakaaa!
28!
Minus 2 hp damnit


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Hit em up

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Aayyy 6 attack, who wants a beating? Going for Franky


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Btw Lyren may be joining soon (not sure). Can she pick up a character and participate or is it too late?


no it is never too late to reach raftel she can!
Actually...
@Light D Lamperouge 
@Kylo Ren 
@January 
You can get in with another character if you want..raftel is  still and open here island lmafooooo


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline

-30 for franky.

Teach stronk

Can I give the remaining of the beating to someone else? @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Only who reach raftel and doesn't play die for real lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Hit em up
> 
> <12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Now I understand why <12 and not some other limit, gotta keep my max damage in check, got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Aayyy 6 attack, who wants a beating? Going for Franky


bye bye frankie!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> @Redline
> 
> -30 for franky.
> 
> ...


lol..wish wish1 no!  just immagine you broke half of the island apart along with frankie! eheheh
 i think that was the best attack ever so far


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Going with over 30 again

Edit:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol..wish wish1 no!  just immagine you broke half of the island apart along with frankie! eheheh
> i think that was the best attack ever so far


Fair enough, will try to hold my Gura Gura punch next time. Cant hold back, must resist..!

ZEHAHAHA

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Woulda been a great one for >30, damn.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Fair enough, will try to hold my Gura Gura punch next time. Cant hold back, must resist..!
> 
> ZEHAHAHA
> 
> <12


 
minus 12? safe and sound 12


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Woulda been a great one for >30, damn.


i agree but thata the trick too , its the fact that you must decide before your first roll lol


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> minus 12? safe and sound 12


Nah, I rolled 15. Gotta keep it real and fair 1+1+3+2+5+3



Or shouldnt I...?!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Denjiroooo! release your demons
plus 30!!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

nauuuuuuu 29


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

This time!

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

A 1, really? 

Im taking a small break, active players keep hurting themselves.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I need an Oden set.  anyone got good stock?


just ask b rabbit !


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## charles101 (Jul 12, 2020)

Under 12 :v

Edit1: 1+1+1+2+1+5=11

12-11=1

Edit2: Going with Teach, cause he's winning


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

I got an idea for a game


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

@Alibaba! You gotta fight on Raftel?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Under 12 :v
> 
> Edit1: 1+1+1+2+1+5=11
> 
> ...


You know there are people who dont roll with similar HP right? Like Kuzan also has 18 like me and wont lose hp because I do hurt myself with some of these awful throws 


But its cool, Ill get you back later


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Alibaba! You gotta fight on Raftel?



You tagged someone that's not me


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You tagged someone that's not me


Really? Lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You tagged someone that's not me


So are you gonna play? Join us


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

I didn't read the rules a couple pages back. Was busy yesterday and now I'm at the beach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Does this make sense?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't read the rules a couple pages back. Was busy yesterday and now I'm at the beach


Declare <12 or >30, doesnt matter which, same chances.

Throw 6 dices with 6 sides. Pick at least 1 dice (with good throw, e.g.. 1,4,3,4,1,1 you pick all 1s if you declared <12), then throw with the remaining dices until no dices left. Count number. If you fail you lose the hp that you over or under throw.

If number matches your statement do yournumber - or + declared number (depends on which you choose) to determine your attack power. Then roll 6 6sided dices and try to land as many times your attack power. If you have attack power 2 and throw (3,3,3,2,4,5) you have 1 hit and can throw with the remaining 5 dices again. Otherwise you stop, with 0 hits.

Look at my posts, i have the counting in the title of the throws. Got it?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Declare <12 or >30, doesnt matter which, same chances.
> 
> Throw 6 dices with 6 sides. Pick at least 1 dice (with good throw, e.g.. 1,4,3,4,1,1 you pick all 1s if you declared <12), then throw with the remaining dices until no dices left. Count number. If you fail you lose the hp that you over or under throw.
> 
> ...



Ok understood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

Declaring above 30


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

Trying again


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

34


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

So now I need 4's


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So now I need 4's


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

summer time  fails!


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So now I need 4's


Yikes


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

@Kishido  we are missing sanji on Raftel! how come?


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

go denjiro  unleash your demons!
plus 30


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

plus 0ne attack renjiu


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

One more time. Above 30


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

just one? fucking hell!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> One more time. Above 30


26


----------



## Kishido (Jul 12, 2020)

Too much rules and I don't get shit. So I will pass. have fun.

And if there is no Sanji team it means Sanji can't lose

Dat Sanji


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> go denjiro  unleash your demons!
> plus 30


Why you keeping 5s in throw 1? You need average above 5 to hit and getting 6s in later throws or at least less chance for not just only garbage shit thats hurts you is easier with more dices.

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

1 attackpower!

That last 6 tho... woulda been an epic attack!


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline  -1 on kuzan


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Why you keeping 5s in throw 1? You need average above 5 to hit and getting 6s in later throws or at least less chance for not just only garbage shit thats hurts you is easier with more dices.
> 
> <12


five is not bad  but yea you can just keep the six untile you cant  it dependes how to do feel about it but yes , teorically you better just keep the 6 expecially at the first roll


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> five is not bad  but yea you can just keep the six untile you cant  it dependes how to do feel about it but yes , teorically you better just keep the 6 expecially at the first roll


I keep only 1/6 until 3 dices. The chance to get at least 1 1/6 is >50% for 4 dices, for 3 dices only like 40%. The chance to get at least 1 1,2/5,6 with 3 dices is really high tho, >70%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm Hancock


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline Please add Lyren to the list of players


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Redline Please add Lyren to the list of players


ok done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

you know what i was thinking this dice game would be just perfect to implement into a ban system lol! let say we all have 50 point or more and whenever you are upset or angry about someone post you get there into the ban cage and roll your dice to see if you can attack who you dislike in that moment , the trick is that you can also lose point for the complain  eheheh
 then once you reach zero you get ban for a week


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

>30


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> >30


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

I claim less than 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

<12


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Another stalemate


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> I claim less than 12


17 minus five there! you should ahve keep the first two 1 and then roll the reaming 4 dices and so on , it is a common mistake thou, just rembere , pretend they are real dice you have six to use you roll once fist time you get two 1 you keep two dice on a side right
so next roll you will only have 4 dice to roll


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> I claim less than 12


That 6 in to 5 with last 2 dices, yikes!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> That 6 in to 5 with last 2 dices, yikes!
> 
> 17?


yes those two fuck him up anyway 
what about some denjiro slice and dice time! minus 12 this time roll or die denjirooooo!!


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

>>>30


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Finally 33

Attack with the power of 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

13 minus one dammn! i could have just keep the first row and be safe and sound with 12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> yes those two fuck him up anyway
> what about some denjiro slice and dice time! minus 12 this time roll or die denjirooooo!!


Damn, a -5 is rough! Lucky still 15 left then anyway.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Finally 33
> 
> Attack with the power of 3


 
this time will slpi away  but remeber to say who are you attacking first before attacking ok


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> 17 minus five there! you should ahve keep the first two 1 and then roll the reaming 4 dices and so on , it is a common mistake thou, just rembere , pretend they are real dice you have six to use you roll once fist time you get two 1 you keep two dice on a side right
> so next roll you will only have 4 dice to roll


It was lyren’s first time trying ahahah non glielo puoi abbonare solo per stavolta? È colpa anche mia che non le ho spiegato sta cosa


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Remove -9 HP from Denjiro @Redline


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Remove -9 HP from Denjuro @Redline


Thats how you deal with him telling you what to do!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> It was lyren’s first time trying ahahah non glielo puoi abbonare solo per stavolta? È colpa anche mia che non le ho spiegato sta cosa


sai come si dice sbagliando si impara lol..tranqui perche  volendo se uno esce puo' rientrare  con un altro personaggio, anyway yes i could invalidate that since it was his first time rolling, why not


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Remove -9 HP from Denjiro @Redline


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Thats how you deal with him telling you what to do!


Light was right

You never trust a cat.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


>


it ok lyren , since was your first it wont count you can roll a fresh one but this time will count


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> sai come si dice sbagliando si impara lol..tranqui perche  volendo se uno esce puo' rientrare  con un altro personaggio, anyway yes i could invalidate that since it was his first time rolling, why not


Thanks ahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> it ok lyren , since was your first it wont count you can roll a fresh one but this time will count


Oh okay, thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Light was right
> 
> You never trust a cat.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Light was right
> 
> You never trust a cat.


i trust on you just  make a nekorakiri wano stile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> i trust on you just  make a nekorakiri wano stile!


Well it was either you or Alibaba

Ali is not very active so i chose you

Also you seem to have evaded quite a lot of attacks so far.


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

<12


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

I claim less than 12


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> <12


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah, 8. I won


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

12-8=4

Attack with my power of 4 on Alibaba


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Yeah, 9. I won


you did 8 , plus 4 attack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

-16 HP

@Alibaba Saluja , you dead mate


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Now, with my 4 attack power I’ll target Orouge!


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow I rekted him


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Wow I rekted him


 
minus 24 !!! lmaoooo


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> minus 24 !!! lmaoooo


20, no?


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> am i dead yet?


no i think you still have like ten hp left check fist page


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

One more

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

3 attack! 

Hitting Kuzan


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline kuzan -6


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> no i think you still have like ten hp left check fist page



it can't be 10. i lost 2 more. it's 8, provided nobody else has attacked me

look:




girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> 1+4+1+1+1+6=14
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> 20, no?


well should be 24 but agin same usal mistake that happen to everyone often third row you keep two 4 you have two dice left , like that is twenty yeah


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> it can't be 10. i lost 2 more. it's 8, provided nobody else has attacked me
> 
> look:


Very honest!


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

<12


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> 3 attack!
> 
> Hitting Kuzan


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -16 HP
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja , you dead mate



Thank you


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

12-11=1

Attack with my power of 1 on Robin


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

i've lost 21 HP. if i never rolled, i would have 29 HP

i'm not sure how i feel about this


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i've lost 21 HP. if i never rolled, i would have 29 HP
> 
> i'm not sure how i feel about this


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

-2 HP for Robin


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

<12


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

I am done 

Self kill


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> I am done
> 
> Self kill


 xd


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> I am done
> 
> Self kill


 nekomamuski left us! denjiro execute him  and chop his head after


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -2 HP for Robin


You could have taken both 1s in throw 1btw.

And you can also pick another character and rejoin appearently according to @Redline 



@Light D Lamperouge  if you both pick another character you can go kill eachother again even


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

This tread gonna become the never ending battle of Raftel i am telling ya lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> I am done
> 
> Self kill


like ludi said if you want to get on raftel get a new character nevr used before and get in!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> @Light D Lamperouge if you both pick another character you can go kill eachother again even


*I'll do it.  


@Redline I pick Doflamingo. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'll do it.
> 
> 
> @Redline I pick Doflamingo. *


ok then roll six dice face six for your hp


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok then roll six dice face six for your hp


*Rolling. *


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2020)

Showing off my new avy.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

go denjiroooooooo unleassh your enma powa! plus 30

i almost fuck it up big time , manage to to 29 at last minus 1 for me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Showing off my new avy.


*Lewd man. 

































But I love it *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> i almost fuck it up big time , manage to to 29 at last minus 1 for me


*What's my hp? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What's my hp? *


26 right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> 26 right?


*Correct. Let me kill people now.  


Above 30 *


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Showing off my new avy.


Better change it. Someone could get in trouble when browsing NF at work.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*34 right so 4s now  


Attack Hancock. 

Only the cool Warlords may live. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> go Denjiroooooooo unleassh your enma powa! plus 30
> 
> /QUOTE]
> release your demonds Denjiroooo lmaoooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*I killed her lmao. - 20 for the Snake Princess @Redline *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *34 right so 4s now
> 
> 
> Attack Hancock.
> ...


Should I or shouldnt I have summoned this pink monster 

Its on a rampage!

Wait, im still a cool warlord, im save


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

minus 2 for me! dammit


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Yossh i'll be Zoro then


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Yossh i'll be Zoro then


*He's taken *


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Better change it. Someone could get in trouble when browsing NF at work.



Really? There are worse avys. XD
I mean, it's a movie.. 

Is it really against the rules? There's no nudity.


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

@Lyren  dofla just kill you with no regrets! choose another character if you want to continue


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Yossh i'll be Zoro then


Pick Zolo or some other fodder, zoro is taken


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *He's taken *


Damn you right.

I'll be Marco


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Lyren  dofla just kill you with no regrets! choose another character if you want to continue


*It was Maru lmao  *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Yossh i'll be Zoro then


nope he is been taken ..chose another one


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Gonna get em

<12


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*32 so 2s 


Finish off Dogtooth *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Dogtooth lives for now. 


Above 30 *


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Below 12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Lmfao that 5, -1 here @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*32 again so 2s again 

Attack Dogtooth *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn that pink rampage. Cant keep up

<12


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Attack Robin with my power of 4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*@Redline subtract 2 from Dogtooth please *


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

-4 HP for Robin


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30*


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

2 attack, attack chopper


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Above 30


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*ah even 30 



Rolling for above 30 again *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

-0 for chopper @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*-4 for me now lmao 



Again above 30 *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> Damn you right.
> 
> I'll be Marco


17 starting hp @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> 2 attack, attack chopper


 
monster point chooper evade the attack! what a roll there  man


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*31 so 1s  


Attack Dogtooth *


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

33

Attack Teach with my Power of 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

<12
1+1+1+2+1+5=10

12-10=2

AP 2


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

-3 HP for Teach @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

rip katakuriiiii


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*31 again so 1s 


Attack the Pineapple *


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -4 HP for Robin


NEIN


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

with all my might 2s i attack reiju

edit:


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> monster point chooper evade the attack! what a roll there  man


Would have been a sick one for >30 holymoly


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -4 HP for Robin


you can take them back, I'm interested in


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

>30

6+6+5+6+4+6=33

33-30=AP 3


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> -3 HP for Teach @Redline


Did I feel something..? You want that -30 marco? Regen aint gonna help you then!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

attacking reiju with 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> >30
> 
> 6+6+5+6+4+6=33
> 
> 33-30=AP 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline reiju -9

should be dead now


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

>30

3 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 5 + 4 =24

-6 HP for me @Redline


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

<12

1+2+1+5+1+6=16

16-12=4

coby loses 4 HP


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline reiju -9
> 
> should be dead now


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> <12
> 
> 1+2+1+5+1+6=16
> 
> ...


16?


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

>30

5+2+5+4+4+1=21

-9 HP for me @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> >30
> 
> 5+2+5+4+4+1=21
> 
> -9 HP for me @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 12, 2020)

How do you throw a dice?
And can i still join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> >30
> 
> 5+2+5+4+4+1=21
> 
> -9 HP for me @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Even 30 eh 



Above 30 again *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*31 so 1s  


Attack Marco *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> How do you throw a dice?
> And can i still join?


click on more option bottom right! and yes you can join raftel is and open island,  choose your character and roll six dice face six to find out your starting hp onikaido


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> click on more option bootom right! and yes you can join raflet is and open island choose your character and roll six dice face six to find out your starting hp onikaido


Nice! Btw welcome back boyo!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30*


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

<12

2+2+1+3+4+5=17

17-12=5

coby loses 5 HP and dies

basically, coby killed himself


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2020)

If people can keep joining and even rejoin after dying how will this ever end and how do you want to determine a fair winner?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*31 so 1s  


Attack Marco  *


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Lyren  dofla just kill you with no regrets! choose another character if you want to continue


I'd want to chose Smoothie


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 12, 2020)

Wait i clicked on more options but i cant fight the die throwing?

nvm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *31 so 1s
> 
> 
> Attack Marco *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Nice! Btw welcome back boyo!


if you have any issue to how to play ask around we will help you and first time you are allow to repeat if you make a mistake, first time only thou, now i just need you to tell who charcater do you want to portrait? kaido? if yes just roll 6 dice face 6  for your initial hp


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> if you have any issue to how to play ask around we will help you and first time you are allow to repeat if you make a mistake, first time only thou, now i just need you to tell who charcater do you want to portrait? kaido? if yes just roll 6 dice face 6  for your initial hp


wdym 6  dice face 6? in more options it asked for faces and there was 6 there so i didnt touch it, is that it? 

Nah i choose fujitora


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*You survive every time. That regen sure is tricky. 




ABOVE 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> If people can keep joining and even rejoin after dying how will this ever end and how do you want to determine a fair winner?


Eheheh...the never ending battle of Raftel kinjin!
Since many here just like to roll and risk for the fun of it, I thought we can have a place with no stop fighting!
Anyway I could easily allow a max of 3 returns each for instead, or I could just keep on letting Raftel been a land of fighting, that would keep you off of the main trade all those dice rolls that we had before, now here you can have as much as you want and have fun with it if you want..isn't that s good idea?
The more affluence the better even for your forum


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

January said:


> >30
> 
> 5+2+5+4+4+1=21
> 
> -9 HP for me @Redline


That too is impressive


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You survive every time. That regen sure is tricky. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you throw so many dice? Im so confused rn


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> If people can keep joining and even rejoin after dying how will this ever end and how do you want to determine a fair winner?


No idea either 

I just try to not die with my first life and get rid of inactive people. Should make me the winner imo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*I don't even know what I am doing anymore. 


Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

* 31 so 1s 

Attack Denjiro *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*-4 for you @Redline *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

So chopper and Usopp are currently leading right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> why do you throw so many dice? Im so confused rn


Check first page or page 3 and 4 .. girafarig first rolls as examples



Ludi said:


> So chopper and Usopp are currently leading right?


No one attack them! You bet they are leading



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *-4 for you @Redline *


Damn you am I dead then!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> So chopper and Usopp are currently leading right?


*Not for long *
*Link Removed


Above 30 *​


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> why do you throw so many dice? Im so confused rn


Declare <12 or >30, doesnt matter which, same chances.

Throw 6 dices with 6 sides. Pick at least 1 dice (with good throw, e.g.. 1,4,3,4,1,1 you pick all 1s if you declared <12), then throw with the remaining dices until no dices left. Count number. If you fail you lose the hp that you over or under throw.

If number matches your statement do yournumber - or + declared number (depends on which you choose) to determine your attack power. Then roll 6 6sided dices and try to land as many times your attack power. If you have attack power 2 and throw (3,3,3,2,4,5) you have 1 hit and can throw with the remaining 5 dices again. Otherwise you stop, with 0 hits.

Look at my posts, i have the counting in the title of the throws. Got it?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

_*31 so 1s  


Attack Chopper *_


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Not for long *
> *Link Removed*
> 
> 
> *Above 30 *​


Falling for my bait, it seems


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Beware! Garp has teach Raftel


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*-4 for Choppa @Redline *


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> If people can keep joining and even rejoin after dying how will this ever end and how do you want to determine a fair winner?


we play it untill we run out of One piece characters


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Beware! Garp has teach Raftel


What do you mean? Oh wait, you died and returned right? 

<12


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

3 damage, gonna attack garp, he has much hp as he just got summoned


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> we play it untill we run out of One piece characters


basically....or we just get bored of it! lololo


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

-9 for garp @Redline


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh...the never ending battle of Raftel kinjin!


Please set a deadline.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*31 so 1s  


Attack Garp *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> -9 for garp @Redline





Ludi said:


> -9 for garp @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

_*-3 for Garp @Redline *_


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> basically....or we just get bored of it! lololo


Im not gonna take some fodder character. I honestly might like too few characters for games like these


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Please set a deadline.


why? does it borther someone if we are enjoying ourself?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*32 so 2s 

Attack Garp *


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *32 so 2s
> 
> Attack Garp *


Its growing...


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Garp fist of love ready to bless! minus 12


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

_*- 8 for Garp @Redline 




Lyren said:



			Its growing...
		
Click to expand...

Maru 
*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> why? does it borther someone if we are enjoying ourself?


I think all games need some defined finishline right here.

I tried so to get people to kill eachother, to win as teach, but if people keep reviving, it doesnt even matter


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

plus two attack! doflamigo gotta stop messing with granpa! minus 8 with love


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Ludi said:


> I think all games need some defined finishline right here.
> 
> I tried so to get people to kill eachother, to win as teach, but if people keep reviving, it doesnt even matter


pk so let make the finish line when chapter 1000 will get out!xd


----------



## Ludi (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinda sad, if you check top contribute, it is basically 6 people playing and most have already died once.  

Getting some sleep, i hope I aint dead tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

go gaaaarp! plus 30


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline coby is dead. got -5

please fix that


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Garp plus 3 attack! pink collant punk!
minus nine dofla! told ya!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline coby is dead. got -5
> 
> please fix that


done  now you wanna get back giraf? let me know


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Showing off my new avy.


nice one devision too bad i can't see it


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2020)

DeVision got censored. DX


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


those look likes the pussycats in  whos whos crew, you know that light!


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> DeVision got censored. DX


naughty boy


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


yeah and now you wanna tell me that all that you were focus on those picture was the heart on her forehead right? no wonder they called you the lewd king


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> done  now you wanna get back giraf? let me know


Could Lyren rejoin as Smoothie?


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Could Lyren rejoin as Smoothie?


accepted!
 by the way i gotta fix a dead line so i will allow max 1 returns ok


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2020)

> redline is back




for now


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Blade said:


>


love afro samurai!
i wonder who would win there in your pic!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 12, 2020)

exterminate who ever posts next!!! 

gogogo 30


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Better change it. Someone could get in trouble when browsing NF at work.



Someone should add a feature where you can disable avas being displayed like you can with signatures.


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Bet less than 12


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Bet less than 12


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

My attack power is 3 right? I’ll target Lew D. lanperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Even 30 eh 


Above 30 *


----------



## Shrike (Jul 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Someone should add a feature where you can disable ads being displayed like you can with signatures.



NF has ads?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

_*32 so 2s 


Attack Robin  *_


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline subtract 1 HP from @Go D. Usopp 

he was aiming for >30 but got 29


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

_*-6 for Robin @Redline 
Link Removed *_


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Ah i didn’t even feel that zehahahha


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Above 30 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*31 so 1s *


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2020)

It appears DeV removed his avatar himself. It was kinda suggestive.

I was like when I saw it and I imagine people would have had the same reaction if they glimpsed at that avatar.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Below 12 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

* 10 so 2s 


Attack Smoothie  *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

_*- 8 for Smoothie @Redline *_


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2020)

I say overzealous mods censored him.


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

I bet > 30


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

she is the best she muted them all


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> I bet > 30


*You lost a point now right? 

You can take as many rolls from each as you like. For example you could have taken 5 5 6 from the first row and roll only 3 times in the next one where you got 6 and 6. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Below 12 *


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You lost a point now right? *
> 
> *You can take as many rolls from each as you like. For example you could have taken 5 5 6 from the first row and roll only 3 times in the next one where you got 6 and 6. *


Yeah


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

I bet less than 12


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> I bet less than 12


15? Eheheh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*Time to put Smoothie out of her misery. Pretend I am a door  


Below 12 *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*- 8 for Smoothie @Redline *_


Whats  the hp start point for smoothie?
She is not even on first page yet lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

*I am pretty sure I just killed myself  


When you are the strongest only you can kill yourself *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

I left him.with 4  or something  I guess


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am pretty sure I just killed myself
> 
> 
> When you are the strongest only you can kill yourself *


You little rascal!
Go play with viola you naughty boy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> I left him.with 4  or something  I guess


*Am I dead or can I roll and take someone else with me at least? 
Link Removed *


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Whats  the hp start point for smoothie?
> She is not even on first page yet lol


28 i think lol


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Below 12 *





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Time to put Smoothie out of her misery. Pretend I am a door
> 
> 
> Below 12 *



with only 5 HP, the above results make you look pretty dead to me...


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> 28 i think lol


And how many you lost so far already?14? Or more..I will double check lol..this is our last stand
On that purpose...
Garp put a bandana  on
Plus 30


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> 28 i think lol


Well done ahha


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2020)

girafarig said:


> with only 5 HP, the above results make you look pretty dead to me...
> 
> edit: no, wait. 1 HP left?


*Not sure tbh. I think exactly 0. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Safe and sound 30!
Wow  that was risky


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2020)

Shrike said:


> NF has ads?



lol I meant to say avatars. NF might have had ads during the Tazmo days though when he was making money.


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> And how many you lost so far already?14? Or more..I will double check lol..this is our last stand
> On that purpose...
> Garp put a bandana  on
> Plus 30


I lost 9*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2020)

nardo stans can't handle the truth


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> I lost 9*


No  8 from light the 1 from yourself and then again 3 by yourself...but shit happen good game


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Garp gentle fist minus 12


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lmfao! 18! Gentle fist my ass Garp blow himself up!


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

Bet more than 30


----------



## Lyren (Jul 12, 2020)

@Redline what happens if i have exactly 30 lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyren said:


> @Redline what happens if i have exactly 30 lol


That you are safe and sound!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> nardo stans can't handle the truth


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> love afro samurai!
> i wonder who would win there in your pic!



both series have superhuman characters

but afro is a tier above them

the guy even blocks and reacts to lasers, in the manga


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> both series have superhuman characters
> 
> but afro is a tier above them
> 
> the guy even blocks and reacts to lasers, in the manga


Well yeah it's a matter of hi tech or rather different stile, If samurai champoo had some hi tech sci fi stuff inside I bet they would parry lasers as well lol..
But that said yeah I agree afro samurai rocks ..not even Zoro is a match for him or Mihawk


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well yeah it's a matter of hi tech or rather different stile, If samurai champoo had some hi tech sci fi stuff inside I bet they would parry lasers as well lol..
> But that said yeah I agree afro samurai rocks ..not even Zoro is a match for him or Mihawk




hold it now 

afro has only a good speed advantage over them

strength/durability wise, he is a bit stronger than arlong tier level in power

one slash from zoro, let alone mihawk

can dice him into tiny 1000 pieces


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> hold it now
> 
> afro has only a good speed advantage over them
> 
> ...


not if they are catapulted in the op universe  and they obviously gain haki! think about that!
or what about the other way around? they get into their old school world and there is no shit like haki to use lol they are in trouble


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It appears DeV removed his avatar himself. It was kinda suggestive.
> 
> I was like when I saw it and I imagine people would have had the same reaction if they glimpsed at that avatar.



I'll look it up today. I still think it was okay. 
Where can I check? XD


----------



## January (Jul 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Time to take out some folks
<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Going for usopp with AP 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

@Redline  usopp -4


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Anotha one 

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

@Redline AP2, at usopp is again -4


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Keep going

 >30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes!

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

-1 for me with that last one @Redline 

Ill stip for a bit


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Just kidding with the stopping

 <12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Another -1 here @Redline

Maybe >30 will work


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

3 attack power @Redline

-6 for zoro


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Another one

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

6+6+6+4+6+3=31

@Redline -0 for zoro


----------



## Irene (Jul 13, 2020)

January said:


>


The first dog is so cute


----------



## charles101 (Jul 13, 2020)

Going with over 30

6x3 + 5x2 + 2 = 30 :v


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Ill try again

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Exactly 30, damn. Another one

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

-1 for me @Redline

Another try

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

4 attackpower

-0 on zoro again


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

This feels like a solo player game

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

3 attackpower, hitting zoro again @Redline


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Zoro keeps dodging..

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

4 attack on Zoro

Wth? 0 again @Redline ?_?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2020)

They all are.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

I need a kind soul to give me one neutral rating


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2020)

You're welcome.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> You're welcome.



Thanks


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

I thought I would get a trophy with 100 neutral ratings but nothing happened


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> apart from the Zoro voice I am not rly that interested in the style of gameplay tbh
> 
> I get bored off campaign games like that really really quick actually so likely won't get it rip
> 
> the last campain game I actually played alot is Nier lol



More than gameplay, I'm looking for a captivating story to play.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 13, 2020)

Here I am, once again. Let’s bet less than 12


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 13, 2020)

Actually, I take it back. I’ll bet later, byeeeeee


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Actually, I take it back. I’ll bet later, byeeeeee


Dont forget to count and take your -2 Nico! 

@Redline 

Dont let her escape!


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi there guys..I think I did upgrade the results first page...check it out ,if I missed something


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

What about chopper and kuzan? Marco?


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Dont forget to count and take your -2 Nico!
> 
> @Redline
> 
> Dont let her escape!


Nah I was joking of course, I was checking if the dice worked, no need to count that @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> More than gameplay, I'm looking for a captivating story to play.


Hopefully you will get one


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Chopper is leading?

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

1+1+1+2+3+3 = 11

1 ap on chopper it is

0 again


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> The first dog is so cute


Bastard dogs are the smartest., generally speaking it is not a sure thing,.race dogs might look better but they are not smarter, also race dogs last less time then bastards, and have more health issue along with theirr breed
Even thou we could say breeds dogs cames from a mix race dogs anyway
I like them all anyhow

here some old news lol


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Try 2? (>30)

Wait something went wrong, I threw too many dices. Let me see


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

I know it's is annoying when you reach your score but then your attack get lost in space lol, that happened to me several times as well ludi...


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

I have either 34 or 12, so ill take it safe and choose 12 and reroll later. 

Tho Id be happy to attack some afk with 4, lets see if I would have missed again


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

If you want you can hit that 8 on Zoro, I finally hit after 4 misses and hurting myself 4 times


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> If you want you can hit that 8 on Zoro, I finally hit after 4 misses and hurting myself 4 times


whats that? a redirected lost in space attack kizaru stille?


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> whats that? a redirected lost in space attack kizaru stille?


A "ignore the rules and count the dices that are not a mistake" attack, you think Teach follows your silly rules?


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> A "ignore the rules and count the dices that are not a mistake" attack, you think Teach follows your silly rules?


i see so you let your gura attack slip trow  the black hole and merge right after a while into zoro face!? fair enough...zoro minus 8 then ....xd


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> i see so you let your gura attack slip trow  the black hole and merge right after a while into zoro face!? fair enough...zoro minus 8 then ....xd


Lmfao, rip zolo


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Lmfao, rip zolo


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Its quiet

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

1+1+3+2+5+1 

-1 @Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> 1+1+3+2+5+1
> 
> -1 @Redline


Have a look at some 90 disco music video ludi! Some Homework suggestions lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Masonry drill!!!???


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I thought I would get a trophy with 100 neutral ratings but nothing happened



actually scammed lmao


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actually scammed lmao


You can get that but it will just arrive when you less expecting
Have a laugh


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Showing off my new avy.



is it just me or i see ur avi blank


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

this reminds of myself


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actually scammed lmao



@Kinjin 

Being a mod for *global *forum issues what do you have to say in defense of the forums's credibility?


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Blade said:


>


do your homework blade! i miss some of those purchase


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is it just me or i see ur avi blank


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

This one


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

xd


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> Being a mod for *global *forum issues what do you have to say in defense of the forums's credibility?


I don't know what triggers the neutral trophies as the late Xiammes added them.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I don't know what triggers the neutral trophies as the late Xiammes added them.



Oh yeah it was Xiammes who added those


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

The Mother and Father of all trophies


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow

New thread

Last time I checked it was by Shanty or something


----------



## Irene (Jul 13, 2020)

Forget about neutral trophy

The we know what you searching really creeps me out


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

lol thanks god those kids are smarter then an average adult  trump supporter


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Forget about neutral trophy
> 
> The we know what you searching really creeps me out



I received that trophy last year when I was just lurking the forum


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 13, 2020)

@Redline thanks lul
 I'm good lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I received that trophy last year when I was just lurking the forum


I got that after I typed some random stuff in google like xxxx Narutoforums 

Even tho I didn't click on links 
I am still wondering how did it know I was googling stuff about NF


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2020)

Funny edit. The real pic is with Katakuri.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Forget about neutral trophy
> 
> The we know what you searching really creeps me out


*What the hell is that lmao? *


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Have a look at some 90 disco music video ludi! Some Homework suggestions lol


Push me...

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

3 attack power


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

Why do I keep trying 

>30


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Funny edit. The real pic is with Katakuri.


I didnt know that . makes more sense i guess


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What the hell is that lmao? *


Why? You got some kinky stuff to hid light


----------



## Ludi (Jul 13, 2020)

6+6+6+5+5+1=29


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Why? You got some kinky stuff to hid light


*Nah. I am not lewd. I am asking for DeVision. *


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *What the hell is that lmao? *


*We know*
What you searching?

It say this .


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


Man ;-;, beautiful people like this die when scum of the earth are still alive and kicking.

Why couldnt they be happy..

I hope she rests in peace and the husband is alright too .

Look at his face..
fuck.


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> *We know*
> What you searching?
> 
> It say this .


wait narutoforums says that?


----------



## Irene (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> wait narutoforums says that?


Yea it is a trophy


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> 6+6+6+5+5+1=29


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Man ;-;, beautiful people like this die when scum of the earth are still alive and kicking.
> 
> Why couldnt they be happy..
> 
> ...



His face is the more painful to see. May he find peace.


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> His face is the more painful to see. May he find peace.


Id be shattered if the love of my life was dying in front of me and i couldn't do anything to stop it from happening...


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> wait narutoforums says that?


you could say the same about google , fakebook, instagram and any platform lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Id be shattered if the love of my life was dying in front of me and i couldn't do anything to stop it from happening...


i agree but then you will rise up and find someone else to love if your will for life stay strong


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> *We know*
> What you searching?
> 
> It say this .















*Poor Dev *


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

@Redline Youre right, but idk if id have the strength to do that, im serious with my current gf and weve been going steady for 2 years now. Would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

This might be my new n1 girl, depends on how yamato acts. Possibly over Boa


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Anyway we better not think about sad things in those days,  I am sure there is plenty of laugh around and good vibes that just keeps of been undervalued as just silly imo, even thou are just part of what we are , I wish I will die with a smile on my face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> This might be my new n1 girl, depends on how yamato acts. Possibly over Boa


Yamato rocks! She learnt from the best ,Golden Sama and Kaido
Edit..
Which df do you think she has?
Also how to you think the scabbards and also orochi will react by Demon mask Oden return!?


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Anyway we better not think about sad things in those days,  I am sure there is plenty of laugh around and good vibes that just keeps of been undervalued as just silly imo, even thou are just part of what we are , I wish I will die with a smile on my face


Dont die anytime soon buddy, we need your popcorn gifs


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Dont die anytime soon buddy, we need your popcorn gifs


What if Yamato handcuffs are kerosei and she is constantly nerf becouse if it!?
Then once she released them it will be like Zoro wearing his bandana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> @Redline Youre right, but idk if id have the strength to do that, im serious with my current gf and weve been going steady for 2 years now. Would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to her.



Damn. 

Why am I so bad at drawing?! 

The shadows/skin effects are just god level. 

Tablet users I hate you!


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> What if Yamato handcuffs are kerosei and she is constantly nerf becouse if it!?
> Then once she released the it will be like Zoro wearing his bandana


I think he's just cosplaying oden during the boiling as i think he had chains

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn.
> 
> Why am I so bad at drawing?!
> 
> ...


My gf is an artist, i could show you some of her art. I tell her she's good but she doesnt believe me.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> My gf is an artist, i could show you some of her art. I tell her she's good but she doesnt believe me.



No artist believe he's good, since art has no limits and there's always someone who do better.

Fuck them all!


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> I think he's just cosplaying oden during the boiling as i think he had chains


Yeah this is only why I am looking forward to see the scabbard reaction to her , becouse at first most of them will might get trick into thinking it's Oden himself back from the death lol, then others like kinemon mighty just say he can't be Oden and question Yamato! There we will see if she will keep on cosplay Oden and will address kinemon by saying or reminds him of something only the real Oden could know, and that will create even more doubts on kinemon mind lol...


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No artist believe he's good, since art has no limits and there's always someone who do better.
> 
> Fuck them all!


What do you mean? Each of us can be considered an artist in a way or another lol..if we bring it to a larger meaning


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> My gf is an artist, i could show you some of her art. I tell her she's good but she doesnt believe me.


Been humble is one of the best traits of an artist becouse he will always tend to try to improve himself or rather accept his limits and make the most of what's left


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn.
> 
> Why am I so bad at drawing?!
> 
> ...


As you probably notice already most of the people who can draw,  they were already kinda good at it since the start lol
Some of us just can't do certain type of art works and lack a talent for it, but we can do other things if we push ourself, there is plenty of artistic choice you could choose from and see on what you are more talented with


----------



## Irene (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn.
> 
> Why am I so bad at drawing?!
> 
> ...


You were the one who made the Yamato drawing in contest right ? 

I liked that drawing


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> What do you mean? Each of us can be considered an artist in a way or another lol..if we bring it to a larger meaning



I meant that every artist (no matter what they do) always find themselves low tier since there's always ppl who do "better". 

An artist who says "I'm the best and my art is perfect" is either dishonnest or stupid.


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

[QUOTE="Mariko, post: 61887277, member: 128464"

*Fuck them all*! 


[/QUOTE]
Wow marie! Language! 
Didnt know you were an artist tho


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Overlord

Impeccable taste


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Main chick from Overlord anime, Albedo.


----------



## January (Jul 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> An artist who says "I'm the best and my art is perfect" is either dishonnest or stupid.


Waah..my art is perfect


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Main chick* from Overlord anime, Albedo.


Bitch please


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 13, 2020)

i made this card 

i feel like a boss now


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Bitch please



Maids are always a hit 

I've only seen the anime some years ago. I think a new season came out in the meantime.


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maids are always a hit
> 
> I've only seen the anime some years ago. I think a new season came out in the meantime.


Yeah they are on season 3 rn and a season 4 is on the way
and maid is love true


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Yeah they are on season 3 rn and a season 4 is on the way
> and maid is love true



Nice. I remember the last part I saw was Ainz against Shalltear Bloodfallen after she was "brainwashed" by that World Magic. Don't know if it was season 1 or 2 though

Maids are 

Top maid in anime is  no contest


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i made this card
> 
> i feel like a boss now


Boss! *Onikaido bows*
Go D. Usopp:


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nice. I remember the last part I saw was Ainz against Shalltear Bloodfallen after she was "brainwashed" by that World Magic. Don't know if it was season 1 or 2 though
> 
> Maids are
> 
> Top maid in anime is  no contest


what about her?


----------



## Fujitora (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nice. I remember the last part I saw was Ainz against Shalltear Bloodfallen after she was "brainwashed" by that World Magic. Don't know if it was season 1 or 2 though
> 
> Maids are
> 
> Top maid in anime is  no contest


Season 1 was it was!
Rem is cute but you’ll love the maids in season 2 mostly, also 3. They get a lot of shine.
You should keep watching!


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Wait what? The name of  is "I love Emilia"?

Wtf c'mon


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait what? The name of  is "I love Emilia"?
> 
> Wtf c'mon


yeah and romagna as a surname lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> what about her?



Don't know that one.

With that hair color it could be Miku Hatsune but the eye color is not the same.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Season 1 was it was!
> Rem is cute but you’ll love the maids in season 2 mostly, also 3. They get a lot of shine.
> You should keep watching!



Oh nice! Then I have two seasons to watch 

I'll definitely come around and watch it. I loved the anime.


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> @Redline Youre right, but idk if id have the strength to do that, im serious with my current gf and weve been going steady for 2 years now. Would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to her.


Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind
@Nataly


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2020)

Shameless . Wtf he is blabbering about?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  are you a mod?


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

I bet less than 12


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

ok again


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

Good this time I won, with attack power of 4, I'll kill Usopp


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

Perfetto


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

I bet less than 12 again


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

With my attack power of 3 I'll attack Usopp


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll bet less than 12


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline I'm dead


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Ill try a bit more too

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

6+5+5+6+5+5

3 ap on kuzan


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline kuzan -9


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Teach -2 @Redline
<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

2 attack power on kuzan


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline  kuzan is dead with -2 again, right?

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

4 attack power on usopp


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Again <12


3 attack power


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Again

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

4ap on usopp


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline  usopp -8 rip

So kuzan and usopp are out now

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

3ap on marco


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Marco -6 @Redline


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Damn, no pic smoothie still has 16 hp? I feel scammed!

>30


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

3 ap on smoothy


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline  smoothy -9

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

That 6 lmfao,

1 ap on marco


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline another -2 on marco, rip

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

5 ap on chopper


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline

Chopper -15 rip 

Only 7hp smoothie left

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

3 ap on smoothie


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline 

Smoothie -12 , I win


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

Ludi said:


> @Redline
> 
> Smoothie -12 , I win


heyyyy leave smoothie alone or I attack you, she has already issues with doors, let her be


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

<12


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> <12


There is no one alive left besides me 

Too laaaaaate.


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

with my attack power of 2 let's wreck ludiii


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

Take that!


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 14, 2020)

Ludi said:


> There is no one alive left besides me
> 
> Too laaaaaate.


Yeah but you can rejoin whenever you want lol


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> with my attack power of 2 let's wreck ludiii


Kay, -4 for me, you got your revenge 

Now stay dead and accept faith


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Yeah but you can rejoin whenever you want lol


You didnt pick a new character, have no hp declared and can only join back once. I mean, if I know how much hp you got Ill take you out another time with either this character or my second character 

I just wanted to end this game as the game was dead when you, the last active player, killed yourself too

A game should end when there is only 1 player left imo anyways


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

How come Italians care about US politics?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2020)

fuck going on in here


----------



## Irene (Jul 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nana


i know that 

still prefer Charlotte 
AB was so messy at the end


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> i know that
> 
> still prefer Charlotte
> AB was so messy at the end



We're missing Clannad from the trio


----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How come Italians care about US politics?


That's just Redline.


----------



## Irene (Jul 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We're missing Clannad from the trio


seems meh


----------



## Irene (Jul 14, 2020)

ok but this emote is totally adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

Redline probably loves Chicago or something. His favorite pizza.


----------



## charles101 (Jul 14, 2020)

I forgot about this game :s And I'm ded


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  are you a mod?


*Yes. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Ludi is the winner of the battle of Raftel!
Well done !
We all died to live another Day..good game everyone


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

@Kinjin 
Close this thanks  everyone to partecipate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 14, 2020)

Raftel is mine!

Next time give me a real challenge! ZUHAHAH 


Thanks for hosting @Redline 


And all others for spamming with me!

@Light D Lamperouge @January @Gianfi @Lyren @Redline @charles101 @girafarig  and the others I forgot  


Honestly I often got so confused while throwing and counting, especially to not forget to claim <12 or >30 and to see how many dices I should throw, especially in the beginning. I was often so confused  i hope I didnt do wrong counting or cheated in some way. This game is probably waaaay easier in real life when you see the dices, speak what you do and can write scores in some seperate place. All was cluttered here in some mass spamming doubleposting and I often got lost in my own posts. I guess thats why I wanted to finished it quickly in the end


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Redline probably loves Chicago or something. His favorite pizza.


What the fuck of shitty pizza is that? Seem like a  tort with Bolognese souce in the middle lol real pizza are way different jimjin

Here  ten thousand Buddha slap in the face video....


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That's just Redline.


Yeah and I care...why shouldn't I?


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How come Italians care about US politics?


Becouse I am  a man of this world , not just an Italian, easy answer


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Redline probably loves Chicago or something. His favorite pizza.



That actually looks more like sfiha than pizza


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Becouse I am  a man of this world , not just an Italian, easy answer



I see. : o

The pizza is Chicago style deep dish. Some pizza lovers complain it's not even pizza but a casserole instead. IDK enough to say either way but it's pretty tasty as food. Try it. 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> That actually looks more like sfiha than pizza



This sfiha looks good. Meat pies are best pies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I see. : o
> 
> The pizza is Chicago style deep dish. Some pizza lovers complain it's not even pizza but a casserole instead. IDK enough to say either way but it's pretty tasty as food. Try it.
> 
> ...


yeah i agree it could be tasty but i disagree to call that pizza


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

@Redline, take a look at some US regional style pizzas.You don't need to watch the whole thing. Just skip around to see how it looks like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Redline, take a look at some US regional style pizzas.You don't need to watch the whole thing. Just skip around to see how it looks like.


have to know our hystory.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

I get enough Trump as is, Redline, thanks. 

I think the biggest complaint from actual Italians about US pizza is the tomato sauce/paste. Some upper middle to higher end places that serve pizza will even import Italian tomatoes to try and get the most authentic taste.


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I get enough Trump as is, Redline, thanks.
> 
> I think the biggest complaint from actual Italians about US pizza is the tomato sauce/paste. Some upper middle to higher end places that serve pizza will even import Italian tomatoes to try and get the most authentic taste.


i like them , even the one with cheese inside the crost, like the pizzahut for instead , the thick ones i mean, but i obviously prefer the original ones, preferably cooked into a not electrical oven, but anything resamble pizza is good if the elements on it are good


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yes. *



Okay. Fuck you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Fuck you.


*Strike 1. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Strike 1. *



I'll ask you again.....Soon!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck going on in here



Why the fuck you allowed to wear an avy like that and I have to walk around nekkid.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

The sea water freezes even your bones


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The sea water freezes even your bones oiji


Yeah buy a water mute if you want to stay more then on hour swimming or diving expecially if you swim in the ocean, but it is useful anyway if you spend quite a lot of time on cold waters


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why the fuck you allowed to wear an avy like that and I have to walk around nekkid.


did you go around making shitty bets again


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

@Mariko   start at 1.34 lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> did you go around making shitty bets again



Are you a mod?

I don't do bets. Baka.


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 14, 2020)

I wanna buy this


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

January said:


> I wanna buy this


Where do you find this stuff thou? Either on Japan or on line  I assume....I would give a couple of euro for it why not
 4.04 time jan! check it out lol


----------



## January (Jul 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Where do you find this stuff thou? Either on Japan or on line  I assume....I would give a couple of euro for it why not


I think it's best to buy it from the store. 

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

January said:


> I think it's best to buy it from the store.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though.


they must have all the main characters snails there right?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 14, 2020)

*Why are you stealing my memes? And where the hell did you find them?  




Stalker *


----------



## January (Jul 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> they must have all the main characters snails there right?


Yeah, i guess


----------



## January (Jul 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why are you stealing my memes? And where the hell did you find them?  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was searching for some memes on Yamato-Kaido and came across this.

Think the source is WG forum. You got an account there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

January said:


> I was searching for some memes on Yamato-Kaido and came across this.
> 
> Think the source is WG forum. You got an account there?


Lol.. definitely


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

@MrPopo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 14, 2020)

January said:


> I was searching for some memes on Yamato-Kaido and came across this.
> 
> Think the source is WG forum. You got an account there?


*Yeah, I do lmao. The meme's mine. Early one when there were few or just one panel of the f6 so I couldn't crop it properly lmao. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

You need to enforce your copyright powers  @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yeah, I do lmao. The meme's mine. Early one when there were few or just one panel of the f6 so I couldn't crop it properly lmao. *


Frankly speaking, the lack of lewds deceived me into thinking it wasn't yours.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

looks like a pepe of you drawing some dino poo, i also missed your tiny ass sig.xd


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> looks like a pepe of you drawing some *dino poo*


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

thats it  you killed me lmfaoooo


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## blueice12 (Jul 14, 2020)

*JADA IS COOL*


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2020)

niceeeee, what happen next better be censured


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> *JADA IS COOL*



I like this. Where from?


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I like this. Where from?



Kurokami the Animation but she appears at ep 13 - 16


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I like this. Where from?



"Kurokami", aka "Black God"


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ninja'ed by @blueice12


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

IDK if I'll watch or not though.


----------



## Blade (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2020)

I hate Tik Tok.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

Why the fuck did he do that? Any context to it?


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 15, 2020)

Re:Zero season 2 started


I'll probably wait till whole season will be out


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> Re:Zero season 2 started
> 
> 
> I'll probably wait till whole season will be out



Great news. I'll wait too to watch it in one go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2020)

Ali hit the nail on the head.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Edgeworth


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2020)

Brotherhood level 9000


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Brotherhood level 9000



Damn. This kid is a hero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Brotherhood level 9000


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. This kid is a hero.





Lurker said:


>


 yes he is , he did what a brave  big brother should do, he saved his sister, period.
 at first i thought it was a meme  of before and after a sibling fight lol, then i read the  news about it


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why the fuck did he do that? Any context to it?


He was wearing a maga hat.


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

Guys what's the difference between tsundere and yandere? Dev told me once but I completely forgot


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> Guys what's the difference between tsundere and yandere? Dev told me once but I completely forgot


I think yandere are psychotic and tsundere pretend to not like someone when they actually do


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> Guys what's the difference between tsundere and yandere? Dev told me once but I completely forgot



You're a tsun, and Gled is a yan.


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I think yandere are psychotic and tsundere pretend to not like someone when they actually do


psychotic in general? 

so Hinata = tsundere?



DeVision said:


> You're a tsun, and Gled is a yan.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> psychotic in general?
> 
> so Hinata = tsundere?



Tsundere (ツンデレ, pronounced tsɯɾe) is a Japanese term for a character development process that describes a person who is initially cold (and sometimes even hostile) before gradually showing a warmer, friendlier side over time. The word is derived from the terms  tsun (ツンツン), meaning to turn away in disgust, and  (デレデレ) meaning to become 'lovey dovey'.Originally found in Japanese bishōjo games, the word is now part of the otaku moe phenomenon, reaching into other media such as maid cafés, anime, manga, novels, and even mass media. The term was made popular in the visual novel Kimi ga  .

Yandere. Somebody who is sweet and kind at first . But when it comes to their love ()they will act  and violent.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

@A Optimistic did you still have your tsundere message that you sent to whitebeard?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @A Optimistic did you still have your tsundere message that you sent to whitebeard?



I knew he was yan too. Damn. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Talking about anime girls types?!


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I knew he was yan too. Damn. XD


I edited my post got tsun mixed up with yan


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @A Optimistic did you still have your tsundere message that you sent to whitebeard?


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tsundere (ツンデレ, pronounced tsɯɾe) is a Japanese term for a character development process that describes a person who is initially cold (and sometimes even hostile) before gradually showing a warmer, friendlier side over time. The word is derived from the terms  tsun (ツンツン), meaning to turn away in disgust, and  (デレデレ) meaning to become 'lovey dovey'.Originally found in Japanese bishōjo games, the word is now part of the otaku moe phenomenon, reaching into other media such as maid cafés, anime, manga, novels, and even mass media. The term was made popular in the visual novel Kimi ga  .
> 
> Yandere. Somebody who is sweet and kind at first . But when it comes to their love ()they will act  and violent.


ok so yandere is basically Mikasa right? 

Any examples for tsun?



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Talking about anime girls types?!


ah, was countin on you to show up soon


----------



## Garcher (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok so yandere is basically Mikasa right?


nah


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

fucking anime terms  

then who's a tsundere/yandere?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

@Flame

Yandere is a type of personality where the all the actions that she does revolves around her loved one. However the behavior is psychotic as in the girl will even harm her loved one if she sees it is for the best of their relationship. See Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki.

Tsundere is just someone who likes a guy but acts completely opposite to that feeling, like she shows that she hates him when she actually loves him. See Louise from The Familiar of Zero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok so yandere is basically Mikasa right?
> 
> Any examples for tsun?
> 
> ...





I must live up to the expectations.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I edited my post got tsun mixed up with yan



Damnit.



Flame said:


> ok so yandere is basically Mikasa right?
> 
> Any examples for tsun?
> 
> ...



Vegeta is a tsun.


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

ok I understand but no clue what those anime are lol 

Any examples from hst?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

I am definitely yandere then lol, white a slice of tsnudere here and there...xd


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> Vegeta is a tsun.


So it isn't limited only to female characters?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok I understand but no clue what those anime are lol
> 
> Any examples from hst?


Naruto is a yandere for Sasuke and Sasuke is tsundere for Naruto


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2020)

Think Megan Thee Stallion is an One Piece fan?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok I understand but no clue what those anime are lol
> 
> Any examples from hst?



None for Yandere. Yuno is actually the most popular one by faaaaaaar.

For Tsun.. actually you could see Perona as a Tsun as her behavior towards Zoro kinda matches (not perfectly though) but she didn't show any Dere (affection).


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Naruto is a yandere for Sasuke and Sasuke is tsundere for Naruto


Make sense I can yandere someone but tsundere another one . XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

I legit spent half and hour looking for that copy-pasta but I couldn't find it


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok I understand but no clue what those anime are lol
> 
> Any examples from hst?



Damnit. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damnit. :/


I just learned something new, thanks


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

But there's actually more types.

Deredere, Himedere, Bakadere, Yangire, etc.


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damnit. :/


Yukaku and Lisa Lisa 

Also your fav is there as well i see


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But there's actually more types.
> 
> Deredere, Himedere, Bakadere, Yangire, etc.


stop making words up ali


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> Yukaku and Lisa Lisa
> 
> Also your fav is there as well i see



She's something in between. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> stop making words up ali


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

I can't believe you guys started talking about anime girls types and didn't tag me


----------



## Garcher (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> fucking anime terms
> 
> then who's a tsundere/yandere?


Tsundere is probably the most overused character archetype in the last two decades lol. Many of the most popular/famous anime girls are ones. Asuka Langley, Misaka Mikoto, Rin Tohsaka, the list goes on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> stop making words up ali


no words flame


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

just found who s who s crew!


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




and do people actually use those words or do they just exist with no purpose? 



Garcher said:


> Tsundere is probably the most overused character archetype in the last two decades lol. Many of the most popular/famous anime girls are ones. Asuka Langley, Misaka Mikoto, Rin Tohsaka, the list goes on


apparently...


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> and do people actually use those words or do they just exist with no purpose?
> 
> 
> apparently...


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2020)

Tsundere: Curly Dadan

Yandere: Tashigi


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> and do people actually use those words or do they just exist with no purpose?
> 
> 
> apparently...


the second one you said ..no purpose if not for  some imho


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

January said:


> Tsundere: Curly Dadan
> 
> Yandere: Tashigi


tsnudere Garp
yandere Doflamingo


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

January said:


> Tsundere: Curly Dadan
> 
> Yandere: Tashigi


How is Tashigi Yandere?


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How is Tashigi Yandere?


it means she would kill for smoker cigar


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yandere is not that commonly used.

It's well-known only because of Yuno Gasai imo.


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How is Tashigi Yandere?


Girl gets crazy when she meets swordsmen


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2020)

January said:


> Tsundere: Curly Dadan
> 
> Yandere: Tashigi



I have a better pair:

Yandere: Alvida

Tsundere: Sanji for his family


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have a better pair:
> 
> Yandere: Alvida
> 
> Tsundere: Sanji for his family


even zoro is a tsnudere with anybody basically


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2020)

Tsundere

Makise Kurisu from Steins Gate



Yandere

This girl



Also known as


*Spoiler*: __ 








Or

Misa Misa from DN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 15, 2020)

law is a tsundere (esp. as a child)


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

oh my god i found berlusca news  ..well done oliver heve a look if you wanna know whats going on italy now , even two years after still the same


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 15, 2020)

Who wins between these two


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Who wins between these two


Shanks outruns Kaido


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2020)

2020 IRL Roger be like:


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2020)

This dude looks like he's doing a PhD on ONE PIECE


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This dude looks like he's doing a PhD on ONE PIECE


Have a look at this one, kinda interesting


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2020)

Zoro boys....


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Zoro boys....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 15, 2020)

*GOATED. *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Zoro boys....


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimin said:


> @Redline


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2020)

@MO I linked you this before right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO I linked you this before right?


not but its a nice song.


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2020)

MO said:


> not but its a nice song.


yep

going through some old music right now

nicki had some bangers f'real

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 15, 2020)

5.43 is the shit! Lol


----------



## MO (Jul 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> yep
> 
> going through some old music right now
> 
> nicki had some bangers f'real


she does. funny thing is she hates this song. lol


----------



## MO (Jul 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> 5.43 is the shit! Lol


I love seeing white women lose their shit.


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

MO said:


> she does. funny thing is she hates this song. lol


That's shocking. It's so good lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


You have no right to use Ace,Sabo or Yamato.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You have no right to use Ace,Sabo or Yamato.


*Why? Lmao *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why? Lmao *


I make the rules. You may call me Sensei.


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

MO said:


> I love seeing white women lose their shit.


Good to know I will tag you for the next Karen video then.


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn right. You may call me Burger.


And mayonnaise, with fries


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> And mayonnaise, with fries


Quiet Bannedline.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bring @Mickey Mouse back


----------



## January (Jul 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bring @Mickey Mouse back


Beat this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bring @Mickey Mouse back


He's being forced to do his time.


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bring @Mickey Mouse back


Yeah and swap with lurker, give him a one month rest , he needs this I can tell...lol
August is time to swim lurk!


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's being forced to do his time.



Bring down the system

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's being forced to do his time.


Do you wanna be forced to do yours?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 16, 2020)

January said:


> Beat this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

Mugeeeeen!!


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

Damn that seven!


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2020)

Soca said:


>



I know your secret!


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know your secret!


what do you know??


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> what do you know??



He told me to tell you you're an asshole.


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

I dunno what's even going on


----------



## January (Jul 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> I dunno what's even going on




Liar, liar, pants on fire.



I love this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

@MO  here some more karen 4.43 lmaoooo


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 16, 2020)

Why are so many people viewing my media gallery lately?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why are so many people viewing my media gallery lately?



Name them so we can point fingers at them.
Inb4 I'm one of them.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Name them so we can point fingers at them.
> Inb4 I'm one of them.


No.

Btw your Charmander avatar is too cute. Change it.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why are so many people viewing my media gallery lately?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No.
> 
> Btw your Charmander avatar is too cute. Change it.



Damnit. Why you bullying me? You the new @Soca ?



How you doing lately?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Jul 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damnit. Why you bullying me? You the new @Soca ?
> 
> 
> 
> How you doing lately?




Been busy with life in a good way. What about you?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Been busy with life in a good way. What about you?




Because I can fight one mod. But 2 are too much. Even for me. 

I'm good. A bit tired, but it's almost friday. Can't wait to get some sleep this weekend.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2020)

Lurker got banned? DX

This is why @DemonDragonJ should.be supermod. He would make sure justice was served.


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2020)

enjoy this weekend race!


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

@Roƅ

Me solo being "stealthy" jumping into people's shit


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

ah what the hell that wasn't the whole thing it was 2 teams I took out 

damn gyfcat


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

better


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> better


Nice man lmao, that's some good shit. 

My soul hurt a bit when you didn't shield-swap after the first squad-wipe though 

We gotta' queue up sometime though. Been playing like ass for the last few weeks though.


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2020)

Roƅ said:


> My soul hurt a bit when you didn't shield-swap after the first squad-wipe though


Man I kept hearing people surrounding me so I was tryna play it safe 



Roƅ said:


> We gotta' queue up sometime though. Been playing like ass for the last few weeks though.


Yea if I see you on I'll try and invite you if I'm not in a party


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Man I kept hearing people surrounding me so I was tryna play it safe
> 
> 
> Yea if I see you on I'll try and invite you if I'm not in a party


Gotta be quick man. I could never get away with that lmao

And for sure bro. Usually just me and one of my boys, so if you're ever running solo just hmu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 16, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Lurker got banned? DX
> 
> This is why @DemonDragonJ should.be supermod. He would make sure justice was served.



I really appreciate your support, but, if you are excessive in showing it, other users shall be annoyed, and that is not the proper way to gain support; some measure of subtlety is the best way to win.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I really appreciate your support, but, if you are excessive in showing it, other users shall be annoyed, and that is not the proper way to gain support; some measure of subtlety is the best way to win.



You are a better mod than most already, my friend.


----------



## Irene (Jul 17, 2020)

Why is lurker banned ?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Lurker got banned? DX
> 
> This is why @DemonDragonJ should.be supermod. He would make sure justice was served.


Why are you so obsessed with DDJ


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm simply a friend/small fan. There are bigger fans out there.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jul 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Roƅ
> 
> Me solo being "stealthy" jumping into people's shit


Why all of your avys are korean girls . Are you fan of k pop ?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2020)

Aragorn said:


> Why all of your avys are korean girls . Are you fan of k pop ?


Sure. It's not always korean girls tho, it's black, white etc. Whatever I feel like that day


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why is lurker banned ?



Gled, is that you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey folk. Just here for a day.

What's up ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gled, is that you?


Yes


----------



## Irene (Jul 17, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey folk. Just here for a day.
> 
> What's up ?


Hello 
Where've u been ?

Heard you got married


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hello
> Where've u been ?
> 
> Heard you got married


Yeah I married myself. 

I'm working on my exams ... again. So I'll come there time to times when chapters are out and then zap.


----------



## Irene (Jul 17, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Yeah I married myself.
> 
> I'm working on my exams ... again. So I'll come there time to times when chapters are out and then zap.


Oh studying ... good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2020)

btw why is  @Lurker banned ?


----------



## January (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (Jul 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Giorno  running the fanbase


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Giorno  running the fanbase



I would like to feign ignorance but with a name like that you're most definitely referring to Jojo's


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Yeah I married myself.


You know, when people tell you to go fuck yourself they don't mean it literally


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 17, 2020)

*BAKUGOAT*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Can someone tell me what happened with Will Smith? I saw the memes, but don't know anything behind it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *BAKUGOAT*



What?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?


*My Hero Academia. *


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *My Hero Academia. *



Oh.. I was wondering. XD


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Naruto>Sasgay
Lawliet>Light the trashkid
Ruffy>Zoron the moron


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2020)

Acno said:


> Naruto>Sasgay
> Lawliet>Light the trashkid
> Ruffy>Zoron the moron


zoron the moron killed me


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)

Acno said:


> Naruto>Sasgay
> Lawliet>Light the trashkid
> Ruffy>Zoron the moron


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)

YES! Got God Kiana aka Herrscher of the Void in HI3


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> YES! Got God Kiana aka *Herrscher* of the Void in HI3


I like it when german words are a part of sentence


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2020)

Lol @Light D Lamperouge ,thanks for your Tier Specialist.I know you are a fan of Light


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)

Acno said:


> I like it when german words are a part of sentence



For those who don't know Herrscher means Sovereign.

The Sovereign of the Void


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 17, 2020)

Acno said:


> Lol @Light D Lamperouge ,thanks for your Tier Specialist.I know you are a fan of Light


*How did you know? *


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2020)

Acno said:


> Lol @Light D Lamperouge ,thanks for your Tier Specialist.I know you are a fan of Light


And....Zoron...
But it's ok nowbody perfect lol


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2020)

Dice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2020)

Banzaiiiii jimjin ! Mugen enter the restaurant


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> For those who don't know Herrscher means Sovereign.
> 
> The Sovereign of the Void




I need to max this baby out.

Problem is her optimal equipments only comes from gacha.


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2020)

@MO


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> For those who don't know Herrscher means Sovereign.
> 
> The Sovereign of the Void


I think "Ruler" is more common

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How did you know? *


LIGHT(Death Note) D(OP) Lamperouge(LeLouch/Code Geass)

I still miss the horse scene from Intro 1 and 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 17, 2020)

Acno said:


> I think "Ruler" is more common



You know better than me. It´s just that sovereign sounds cooler in my head.


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know better than me. It´s just that sovereign sounds cooler in my head.


I agree

Who is that btw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2020)

I also like the rep status "XYZ ist ein Übermensch"(XYZ is a superhuman).


I still dont know why this "titel" is the only one in another language.Tell me @Kinjin ,why is this the only non english titel?Deutsch#1 zählt nicht als Antwort,auch wenns stimmt


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

Acno said:


> I agree
> 
> Who is that btw?



The Herrscher is from a mobile game. Honkai Impact 3.

If avy then Kurumi from Date a Live.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 18, 2020)

Acno said:


> I also like the rep status "XYZ ist ein Übermensch"(XYZ is a superhuman).
> 
> 
> I still dont know why this "titel" is the only one in another language.Tell me @Kinjin ,why is this the only non english titel?Deutsch#1 zählt nicht als Antwort,auch wenns stimmt


I'm not sure.



Übermensch is used in the English Language. Perhaps some anime made it popular on NF.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. I was wondering. XD


*Good avatar. *


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Übermensch is used in the English Language. Perhaps some anime made it popular on NF.


Oh,that make sense


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Jul 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Perhaps some anime made it popular on NF.


no, it must have been Zaru. He's Austrian and was the greatest rep whore back in the day


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Isn't that?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

January said:


> Isn't that?


*Who's that? *


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who's that? *


Bro, you don't know?



You missed all the drama when people were expecting a Yonko to participate in Dressrosa's Colesseum matches 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

January said:


> Bro, you don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lmfao. What was his name? 




*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lmfao. What was his name? *



You really don't know the mighty Meadows.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You really don't know the mighty Meadows.


*I vaguely remember him. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I vaguely remember him. *


Lol..there was a lot of talking about him and a lot of memes as well.... guess you weren't following, but we are talking about several years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Niceeee..cat man! The next Zoro opponent, I love his crew thou


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> The next Zoro opponent





*Maybe as a warm up. 



King is where it is. And later Kaido. 
*


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't remember any of that


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Maybe as a warm up. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude couldn't handle the mighty Apoo

Kaido is not even worth a discussion.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

Zoro gonna pull an Itachi and solo the BP just like Itachi soloed the war


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Maybe as a warm up. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you wish so but It more probably that first he slice who's who and then king!
That's all.. Kaido belonging to different tiers of characters like law kid , Marco , and Luffy imo but you never know it oda gonna have a royal rumble one Vs all then Zoro will face Kaido too....
You can't really possibly seriously think that Zoro will leave wano stronger then Oden! That is what I call a fan fiction
But what if Zoro does not face Kaido !? Then I am confident you will eventually realize that Zoro is not yet as strong as Oden was!
Your argument about Zoro cutting Kaido is pretty simple and silly imho, oh look now Zoro has enma , so that means he will cut Kaido down!
One plus one right!? Nope
To me it sounds like look Dragon must have a dragon df, it is simple.
I can be wrong about it obviously and if I will I will have no problems admitting I was wrong , I just don't see why you guys can't be satisfied with Zoro beating king alone, if he can that alone would be a huge feat going from Pics to king in one arc! At least that's what I thing , and same goes for Sanji if, he will really beat queen alone, that is more then enough for both of them already, they are not the main characters and neither the main focus on this arc even if imo Zoro could be and should be since this is his Dreamland, if not his roots


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who's that? *


It's Kadio!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

January said:


> Dude couldn't handle the mighty Apoo
> 
> Kaido is not even worth a discussion.


*We are not talking about Luffy though. *



*


Redline said:



			I know you wish so but It more probably that first he slice who's who and then king!
		
Click to expand...

*


Redline said:


> *That's all.. Kaido belonging to different tiers of characters like law kid , Marco , and Luffy imo but you never know it oda gonna have a royal rumble one Vs all then Zoro will face Kaido too....*
> *You can't really possibly seriously think that Zoro will leave wano stronger then Oden! That is what I call a fan fiction*
> *But what if Zoro does not face Kaido !? Then I am confident you will eventually realize that Zoro is not yet as strong as Oden was!*
> *Your argument about Zoro cutting Kaido is pretty simple and silly imho, oh look now Zoro has enma , so that means he will cut Kaido down!*
> ...



*I don't know why you felt the need to write this. None of those people are on a different tier to Zoro lmao. *
*Oden is very overrated. *
*That's about as much as I am willing to write in a thread dedicated to casual talks. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *We are not talking about Luffy though. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah ..over rated!
The only person capable of slice Kaido and leave him a permanent scar!
Not to mention the whole hype when had about him all along, to discover that Oden lost becouse he was tricked bit he could have kill Kaido himself!
All that and you call it over rated!
Just becouse many suddenly started saying well that Kaido is not this Kaido and so on, and what else now Zoro can be better then Oden becouse he has  his sword!? I understand the hype about it and what it will bring to Zoro but to think he will leave wano kino stronger then Oden is is just fan made hope, I hope you will admit you were just aiming a bit too high, as usual , like in dressrosa, do you know what was the Zoro hype back then?
Dressora Zoro was meant to fight Fujitora all along, then reality check says Pica instead lol, this arc is the same , so if you get king consider it lucky... eheheh


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2020)

Yoo I remember when I was only catching up with Dressrosa and people went batshit crazy over that "Kaido" dude


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Oh yeah ..over rated!
> The only person capable of slice Kaido and leave him a permanent scar!
> Not to mention the whole hype when had about him all along, to discover that Oden lost becouse he was tricked bit he could have kill Kaido himself!
> All that and you call it over rated!
> ...


*I am not really sure what you think I said. I haven't even mentioned Oden at all until you mentioned him above. I am not responsible for every Zoro fan in the world. 

Yes Oden is overrated. He wasn't on the level of top tiers today. He's lucky to scratch the low top tier range. 

Again, I don't supervise all Zoro fans in the world to know what they said or what. It's like me telling you hahaha Sanji vs Katakuri lmao. I don't really care about what who said or where. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't remember any of that


Pre wano Zoro hype

Zoro will fight the Shogun!
The Shogun will be the strongest samurai of wano and power level wise he will be at least on par with Kaido the WSB .

Then wano cames , Orochi enter the stage!
Hype goes right back to King!
The strongest of all the first mate so far!
Oden flashback schocked the fandome becouse they can't possibly think something like
Oden> Zoro
Therefore....
Zoro gets enma and now
King is not the end game of hype now but it is Kaido instead
Why?
Becouse no doubt in mind Zoro must be > Oden soo, Now Zoro can cut Kaido down and leave wano stronger then Oden.
How came!?
Becouse Oden is overrated lol
Just perfect fan fiction ending..

I am just saying reality check will came and settle things..but this circles of hype will never end for Zoro, so be it, it is funny to follow


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> Yoo I remember when I was only catching up with Dressrosa and people went batshit crazy over that "Kaido" dude



Fuck you for liking bitchel. (Bitch Rachel)


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fuck you for liking bitchel. (Bitch Rachel)


Flame stans Rachel


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Flame stans Rachel



I've heard. That's why I have to get it off my chest.
I feel better now.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Flame stans Rachel



Oh, and her name is Bitchel.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh, and her name is Bitchel.


@Flame DeVision is insulting your queen


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

You guys care too much about powerlevels


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Flame DeVision is insulting your queen



He doesn't dare to fight me.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You guys care too much about powerlevels


Powerlevels is love, Powerlevers is life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Powerlevels is love, Powerlevers is life


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fuck you for liking bitchel. (Bitch Rachel)


Ra chel



did nothin rong


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not really sure what you think I said. I haven't even mentioned Oden at all until you mentioned him above. I am not responsible for every Zoro fan in the world. *
> 
> *Yes Oden is overrated. He wasn't on the level of top tiers today. He's lucky to scratch the low top tier range. *
> 
> *Again, I don't supervise all Zoro fans in the world to know what they said or what. It's like me telling you hahaha Sanji vs Katakuri lmao. I don't really care about what who said or where. *


 It is just about the rumours and expectation around, it obviously general talk not specified on you or anyone else, even now you could tell what people expectation are like regarding a certain character compare to another, and I don't pretend to know what other think , iamjust pointing out the rumours, the hypes, oj was a pretty big and various forum if you remember, and there were a lot of theory and common opinions regarding certain argument or supposed powers levels...
In reality oda can just do what he wish and we just gonna have to cope with in one way or another


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> Baechel


It most of been painful for you in the secret floor arc where Rachel called herself ugly and wanted a new body


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Your either with us or against us


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 18, 2020)

Season 2 she a bitch

Season 1 she does nothin wrong


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> It most of been painful for you in the secret floor arc where Rachel called herself ugly and wanted a new body



She just needs Flame's love


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Ra chel
> 
> 
> 
> did nothin rong




I hope she'll get what she deserves.. Eternal punishment.



Flame said:


> Baechel



Fuck her.

And no spoilers please. XD


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> It most of been painful for you in the secret floor arc where Rachel called herself ugly and wanted a new body


Nah I ain't simpin her like Baam, she's ugly af I ain't gonna defend her 


I pray to the god of the outside that she used her wish wisely and became prettier


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hope she'll get what she deserves.. Eternal punishment.


I hope so too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> Nah I ain't simpin her like Baam, she's ugly af I ain't gonna defend her
> 
> 
> I pray to the god of the outside that she used her wish wisely and became prettier


Wow @DeVision calls you out and you flip on your queen


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I hope so too



You my bro.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> In reality oda can just do what he wish and we just gonna have to cope with in one way or another


*This is true. If Oda wants to he can make Chopper stronger than Jack in this arc and there's nothing we can do about it. *


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Your either with us or against us



I'll pull a Sung Jin-Woo and solo all of you


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Wow @DeVision calls you out and you flip on your queen


her personality is 

her appearance is


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Wow @DeVision calls you out and you flip on your queen



Hey hey.. You can't make us fight.
Even tho he has shit taste, @Flame is still my bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey hey.. You can't make us fight.
> Even tho he has shit taste, @Flame is still my bro.


I'm just shitposting and being chaotic


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'm just shitposting and being chaotic



And hiding your opinion about Bitchel. Tell me more.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> her personality is
> 
> her appearance is



That's true love right here


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And hiding your opinion about Bitchel. Tell me more.


She is queen and will see the stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> She is queen and will see the stars


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's true love right here


Looks like Gled has some competition


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Looks like Gled has some competition



Don't do that.
The last time I said his name, he appeared right away. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

*Jibun wo    sekai sae mo*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

This needs to be an emote.


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't do that.
> The last time I said his name, he appeared right away. XD


smh last alert: "Gled commented on your profile post"  

you finished the anime right? pretty sure they explained it in like episode 10 if im not mistaken. If you did finish tell me i'll explain


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> smh last alert: "Gled commented on your profile post"
> 
> you finished the anime right? pretty sure they explained it in like episode 10 if im not mistaken. If you did finish tell me i'll explain



Yes I did.

You mean the irregular thing? I thought it was about that. Just wanted to make sure. XD


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)

>Created a zoro thread

>Waiting for Tier specialist ratings


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

January said:


> >Created a zoro thread
> 
> >Waiting for Tier specialist ratings


Got you covered


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

January said:


> >Created a zoro thread
> 
> >Waiting for Tier specialist ratings





MrPopo said:


> Got you covered


*^

Twas a pleasure. *


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

​


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm just memeing


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'm just memeing


i know, was just playing along.


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

I love dags cit.. Gypsy Pitt
And cats..cit light. Xd


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2020)

Mariko vs Kinjin

Who wins?


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Mariko vs Kinjin
> 
> Who wins?


You mean in a mud fight?
Or a rap battle?
A drinking contest?
100 meters race?
Bowling game?
Lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Mariko vs Kinjin
> 
> Who wins?




Mod power >. Sorry Mariko.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Mod power >. Sorry Mariko.


Being a mod is actually a huge nerf.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Being a mod is actually a huge nerf.



Why is that?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

​


----------



## Shrike (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is that?



You can't roast people properly.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

Is there a break this week?


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why is that?


When customers insult you or get personal irl you need to stay professional at all costs and by no means call them names.

It's the same here. As a mod you have not much of a choice but to bail out. Doesn't mean you have to put up with everything though.


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2020)

Ikr, it always surprises me when people want to be mods.

You gotta watch yourself.

Passing bans is even worse at times, you just wish people didn't fight/do something stupid to make you take such actions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 18, 2020)

At least on the internet you can just ignore or take your time.

Irl is much worse imo.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


this one is really beautiful maybe i will color it myself


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2020)

@Gledinos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Shrike said:


> You can't roast people properly.



You can if you play it intelectually. Some are so stupid, they won't even get it. XD



Kinjin said:


> When customers insult you or get personal irl you need to stay professional at all costs and by no means call them names.
> 
> It's the same here. As a mod you have not much of a choice but to bail out. Doesn't mean you have to put up with everything though.



Yeah, but as a mod you can be like an abusive husband. They can insult you, but one slap from you, and they're gone. XD


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jul 19, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca @Etherborn
Who among you removed my Thread Directory from pin?
Isn't entire point of Directory that it stays on first page forever so as to help search threads faster?
Not only no mod ever updated it after I had already done all the hard work, you lot removed my Thread too?
That is frankly insulting and hurtful.
Every single section has Directory Thread pinned. I know New Leaf has it. TMF has entire sub-section for just Directory.
So I fail to see what is problem with keeping one thread in pin.


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello ~


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

The mods are suppressing my buddy @Amol 

It's time for an uprising.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Amol (Jul 19, 2020)

January said:


> The mods are suppressing my buddy @Amol
> 
> It's time time for uprising.



Vive la Révolution !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

January said:


> The mods are suppressing my buddy @Amol
> 
> It's time time for uprising.



If it was lazy ass, I'm in for it.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

Amol said:


> @Kinjin @Soca @Etherborn
> Who among you removed my Thread Directory from pin?
> Isn't entire point of Directory that it stays on first page forever so as to help search threads faster?
> Not only no mod ever updated it after I had already done all the hard work, you lot removed my Thread too?
> ...


It was me.

I personally don't believe it warrants to be _permanently_ stickied. Other than the rules thread members post in them frequently. What about all the other OP directories/guides/etc. which weren't stickied? It isn't easy to draw a line. The community takes note and moves on. The less stickied threads there are the better because they tend to get overlooked. And no, not every section has a directory. Manga ones don't at least. The New Leaf got a whole sub-section for directories.

I'd suggest to rename the OL rules thread to Ohara Library Guide and link helpful and informative threads there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 19, 2020)

Let's put our priorities straight.

Is there gonna be a break this week? If so, is anyone going to host a game? If not, who's willing to host a game?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


dammmmmmmnnn 



DeVision said:


> If it was lazy ass, I'm in for it.


y'all ain't gon touch me


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> y'all ain't gon touch me



Lazy asses be safe.. Damnit.


----------



## Amol (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It was me.
> 
> I personally don't believe it warrants to be _permanently_ stickied. Other than the rules thread members post in them frequently. What about all the other OP directories/guides/etc. which weren't stickied? It isn't easy to draw a line. The community takes note and moves on. The less stickied threads there are the better because they tend to get overlooked. And no, not every section has a directory. Manga ones don't at least. The New Leaf got a whole sub-section for directories.
> 
> I'd suggest to rename the OL rules thread to Ohara Library Guide and link helpful and informative threads there.


Theater section got 3 Directory Threads stickied for every single CBM, Movies and TV Shows. That is kind of point of having Directory. It saves the hassle of searching threads manually.
Like I said New Leaf has freaking Sub Section for it too.
So exactly why OL is such special case then?
I worked two goddamn months on that Directory hoping to save other people time to search for threads. I could not find Directory thread even after 10 pages. After a year it will get completely lost. Exactly opposite of saving time. You are basically telling me that my efforts weren't worth just single sticky thread. Mods of other section had not only made such directories from scratch, they also had continued to update them. You didn't have to make such a thread. I made one for you and yet already ready-made thread for whatever reason bothered you. Your job was literally do nothing. You couldn't be bothered to send a single PM discuss the matter too.
I am not going to lie. This whole thing was hurtful and upsetting.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

Amol said:


> Theater section got 3 Directory Threads stickied for every single CBM, Movies and TV Shows. That is kind of point of having Directory. It saves the hassle of searching threads manually.
> Like I said New Leaf has freaking Sub Section for it too.
> So exactly why OL is such special case then?
> I worked two goddamn months on that Directory hoping to save other people time to search for threads. I could not find Directory thread even after 10 pages. After a year it will get completely lost. Exactly opposite of saving time. You are basically telling me that my efforts weren't worth just single sticky thread. Mods of other section had not only made such directories from scratch, they also had continued to update them. You didn't have to make such a thread. I made one for you and yet already ready-made thread for whatever reason bothered you. Your job was literally do nothing. You couldn't be bothered to send a single PM discuss the matter too.
> I am not going to lie. This whole thing was hurtful and upsetting.


The directories of the Arcade, Akihabara TV Channel or Konoha Theatre feature threads which are continuously relevant. If I want to discuss a particular game or anime I can find it easily through said directories.

In this case, we don't continue to discuss in the chapter prediction threads as everyone is free to create threads about any topic related to the chapter once the full chapter is out. They served their purpose and therefore die quickly. It's nice to look back at those threads, but that's it. Be honest, how many members do you realistically see reading through past chapter prediction/discussion threads with around 1000 replies? Which they can't even bump because it would be against the rules (necroing)?

It would be a different story if we had general character discussion threads like other OP forums do for example. Here a stickied character directory would be useful.

Don't get me wrong, I told you before that your efforts are appreciated, but I don't see a directory for past discussion as a necessity for the reasons stated above. Recently Go D. Usopp made a thread with abbreviations in common use, Flame one for character epithets, xmysticgohanx a list of bounties, @Wado made his famous character panel time thread years ago etc., but those aren't stickied either. Gotta keep as few as possible which could be of interest for the majority of the OL.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2020)

_*@Kinjin I just noticed your avy is Fuegoleon. He's pretty cool.  Good choice. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Kinjin I just noticed your avy is Fuegoleon. He's pretty cool.  Good choice. *_


Being weak is nothing to be ashamed of. Staying weak is.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Being weak is nothing to be ashamed of. Staying weak is.


*He's in my top faves. The only ones I can certainly say are above him on my list are Julius, Yami and Zenon. *

*Fuego, Mereoleona, Jack, Yuno, Rhya, Vanessa, Luck, Charlotte, Nozel,  etc are below them. *


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *He's in my top faves. The only ones I can certainly say are above him on my list are Julius, Yami and Zenon. *
> 
> *Fuego, Mereoleona, Jack, Yuno, Rhya, Vanessa, Luck, Charlotte, Nozel,  etc are below them. *


Julius, Yami, Rhya and Luck are among my favs too. The author really did a splendid job with creating so many interesting characters.

I'll change to a Zora set later


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Julius, Yami, Rhya and Luck are among my favs too. The author really did a splendid job with creating so many interesting characters.
> 
> I'll change to a Zora set later


What manga is this black clover?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Julius, Yami, Rhya and Luck are among my favs too. The author really did a splendid job with creating so many interesting characters.
> 
> I'll change to a Zora set later


*Oh definitely. He made really cool characters and a lot of them. 

Zora is also pretty cool and his design is awesome. *


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What manga is this black clover?


Yup, battle shonen manga. You should give it a try.

It uses many elements from OP, Naruto and DB.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 19, 2020)

BC is great


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yup, battle shonen manga. You should give it a try.
> 
> It uses many elements from OP, Naruto and DB.


I remember alot of people ripping on the anime, I take it the manga is alot better?


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I remember alot of people ripping on the anime, I take it the manga is alot better?


I'm enjoying both the anime and manga. The anime is nowhere near as bad as the OP or early DBS anime, but some guys still think it has pacing and animation issues. It becomes better and better though.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I remember alot of people ripping on the anime, I take it the manga is alot better?



I wanted to say this.
I was about to start reading it, then someone told me not to, because it got "shit" (not my words).


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I remember alot of people ripping on the anime, I take it the manga is alot better?



Irrational hate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


>


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


How as Banhalla ?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How as Banhalla ?


Funny.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Funny.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

sup m9s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


oh you are back, welcome


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh you are back, welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

any new poll ideas??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any new poll ideas??


Whose the worst mod?


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any new poll ideas??


worst day of the week, and why it is Tuesday 

why is nf dead these days ?

is 2020 the worst year ever ?


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Hello there lurk! Welcome back from vahalla! Lol... I know the feeling


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any new poll ideas??


Several...
Favourite sport?
Favourite movie genre?
Favourite language?

Off topic
Marc Marquez crushed and his championship is gone, I hope he gets back safe as soon as possible, but no rush, shit happen, Valentino Rossi also loss a championship when he broke his Legs back in the days
This is Ducati and Yamaha chance to stop honda, becouse without Marc they are not a treat


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Nana, you're wrong. Monday is the worst.


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nana, you're wrong. Monday is the worst.




if I count alone the shitty stuff that happened this year on Tuesday ... what a cursed day


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> if I count alone the shitty stuff that happened this year on Tuesday ... what a cursed day



Monday is the jelly stepmother of weekdays.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Whose the worst mod?



cant do that 

we all know @Kinjin is the worst 

jk no banhalla plox 



Nana said:


> worst day of the week, and why it is Tuesday
> 
> why is nf dead these days ?
> 
> is 2020 the worst year ever ?



can do the first one, for the others idk what choices to put lol



Redline said:


> Several...
> Favourite sport?
> Favourite movie genre?
> Favourite language?



I was told dont do sports b4 but it seems like a nice topic

movie and language are actually rly good ones, gotta get some good poll options on them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Monday is the jelly stepmother of weekdays.



Tuesday to Monday :


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> cant do that
> 
> we all know @Kinjin is the worst
> 
> ...


I'm sure we can. It's just a vote.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> Tuesday to Monday :



Here she comes with the diva again. XD


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm sure we can. It's just a vote.



alot of ppl might not appreciate that kind of polls, id rather not deal with it lol


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> alot of ppl might not appreciate that kind of polls, id rather not deal with it lol


You sound like DDJ my man.


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

Poll: which day is worst?

Me: 2020


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Zoron the Moron?? Guess who was lurking.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You sound like DDJ my man.



whose that lol

im just not trying to start any sht posting, even if for fun lol


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

I thought of the best poll idea now


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I thought of the best poll idea now


What is it?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

It's easy @Go D. Usopp 

Q: Why is DeVision best user?
A1: He's cute
A2: He's fun
A3: He's smart

Easy peasy.


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's easy @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Q: Why is DeVision best user?
> A1: He's cute
> ...


Why did you misspell your name Division? :spookyoni


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

@Nataly


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

@T.D.A


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's easy @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Q: Why is DeVision best user?
> A1: He's cute
> ...


A4: He's not

Evening folks


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

January said:


> Why did you misspell your name Division? :spookyoni


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

poll is live


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> A4: He's not
> 
> Evening folks



This works for you too!


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

> ppl who don't care about Usopp or Zoro


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> poll is live



You need to get stripped of the thread rights...
Wasting a poll like this.. And then we'll have to wait for days for someone to remove it so we can have a REAL one.


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This works for you too!


You're lucky you have that avatar or else you'd have been dealt with


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Am I right?


 

​


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're lucky you have that avatar or else you'd have been dealt with



By whom? You wanna fite me?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You need to get stripped of the thread rights...
> Wasting a poll like this.. And then we'll have to wait for days for someone to remove it so we can have a REAL one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

Vote doesn't work @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> btw why is  @Lurker banned ?


 You're not half bad Gled.


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

the poll could be called who the most overrated character and it would work


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

January said:


> Vote doesn't work @Go D. Usopp



refresh it



Nana said:


> > ppl who don't care about Usopp or Zoro



well its about time u start caring about them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> By whom? You wanna fite me?



HM!


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> refresh it
> 
> 
> 
> well its about time u start caring about them


*no I don't want to stan the most overrated character.*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> HM!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Dude NF69


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> *no I don't want to stan the most overrated character.*


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't wanna see no bikes out here, no pedals , no brakes


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 19, 2020)

aight im out

brb for another 2-3 days


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't wanna see no bikes out here, no pedals , no brakes



Laughed more than I should have.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


Your avy reminds me of Hisoka


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Your avy reminds me of Hisoka


And he's just as awesome


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's easy @Go D. Usopp
> 
> Q: Why is DeVision best user?
> A1: He's cute
> ...


you must have a beautiful mirrow back home isnt it? praise yourself  and the others will follow , easy peasy
 enjoy  this beauty


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

January said:


>


love that number!

Zoron  !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp there seems to a mistake in the poll, it's about goats but I don't see Garp in the poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

Why is Jimin banned?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why is Jimin banned?


Harrasement :think?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Harrasement :think?


What?!


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What?!


[HASHTAG]#DDJ[/HASHTAG] super mod


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> [HASHTAG]#DDJ[/HASHTAG] super mod


Who banned him?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who banned him?


Me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Me.


Bro he was chill.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 19, 2020)

That poll... 

I'm kinda lost.


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

came on zoroooooonnnnn!!!


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> That poll...
> 
> I'm kinda lost.


like you did not know this is a zoron forum lol


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 19, 2020)

@Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that


Goodbye Mr Popo, you will be missed.


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that


Learn some discipline. Hard delete all your history to this place


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> Learn some discipline. Hard delete all your history to this place


oh @Nana   lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

Tilly Lockey, using 3D printed bionic arm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


He look like kamazou after he eat the smile fruit!
Too bad oda didn't have Zoro eating one of those DF thinking he was just a fruit lol
What a pity


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that



nooooooooooooooo!


at least put the keyboard pepe back before you go


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 19, 2020)

@January 

more elephants, please


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @January
> 
> more elephants, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 19, 2020)

@January 

that boi gives messi a run for his money


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2020)

When elephant greets @girafarig





girafarig said:


> @January
> 
> that boi gives messi a run for his money



Yeah, those skills are


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 19, 2020)

girafarig and phanpy

adorable


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2020)

KILLA KAM AYYY KILLA KAM KAM KILLA KILLA KILLA KAM KILLA KAM KAM KILLA!!


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that


Oh we will miss you  GL with uni


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that



Denied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Denied.


Seriously why not just not go on NF until you're good to go. Never got the ban.


----------



## Amol (Jul 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The directories of the Arcade, Akihabara TV Channel or Konoha Theatre feature threads which are continuously relevant. If I want to discuss a particular game or anime I can find it easily through said directories.
> 
> In this case, we don't continue to discuss in the chapter prediction threads as everyone is free to create threads about any topic related to the chapter once the full chapter is out. They served their purpose and therefore die quickly. It's nice to look back at those threads, but that's it. Be honest, how many members do you realistically see reading through past chapter prediction/discussion threads with around 1000 replies? Which they can't even bump because it would be against the rules (necroing)?
> 
> ...


And you still don't get why Directory Thread are made in the first place. They are for reference sake. To find any thread quickly. They are not supposed to be used for talking hence they can't stay active. Directory remains relevant as it is supposed to be updated every week.
Hence why New Leaf, Theater and every other board on internet has them. It is almost as if you have never been to any other board.
Now me making that Directory has became entirely pointless work given nobody will even find that fucking Directory with passage of time. It was now in all sense complete waste of my time thanks to you. You really should have made this clear before. How would I suppose to know OL is special case than rest of the forum and boards on internet?  You even brought back the thread only to remove it again.
This is so irritating and again insulting.
You could merge Art-Gif and Meme threads in pin. They are essentially the same thing. Then you could make all purpose thread for all the directories including SBS, panel time, some other important shit etc. Hell put directories in Telegram section if you want. There are hundred solutions if one at least willing to look for them.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

*KND was so good. *


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *KND was so good. *


Do you remember the episode where dog ate the homework?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Zoro a chick?

@Flame I know, right? Perfect fit for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Do you remember the episode where dog ate the homework?


*Most likely no. Why lmao? *


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Most likely no. Why lmao? *


Shit was hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> KILLA KAM AYYY KILLA KAM KAM KILLA KILLA KILLA KAM KILLA KAM KAM KILLA!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

imagine making this song then marrying a kardashian lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 20, 2020)

My jewelry game on frost about to snow out in this MUTHAFUCKA 
Ay flocka get them burners lets pull out in this MUTHAFUCKKAAAA!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> My jewelry game on frost about to snow out in this MUTHAFUCKA
> Ay flocka get them burners lets pull out in this MUTHAFUCKKAAAA!!



Leave right now.
You cursing here in front of kids. Shame on you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Leave right now.
> You cursing here in front of kids. Shame on you!!


Hard agree.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

any chess players ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any chess players ???


Yep, maybe not a champion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any chess players ???


Nope. Never tried to learn it but should learn it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any chess players ???



Kind of


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> any chess players ???



@T.D.A


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Damn all you guys know Chess?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn all you guys know Chess?



I didn't play in years. But I wasn't bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nope. Never tried to learn it but should learn it.


Is is abeutiful game imo but you gotta stay 100% focus and try to imagine the next moves for you and your opponent in advance, checking the line you can do and the stance you can take, but as soon as you get the hang of it the more you play the better you play even thou if you really want to become good at it then you better study certain basic moves like the tower swap and so on


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I didn't play in years. But I wasn't bad.


But you know how to play.


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn all you guys know Chess?


My grandpa tought me that.  Rip


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> My grandpa tought me that.  Rip


That's cool.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

What I was good at playing was snooker some years ago


----------



## Soca (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Leave right now.
> You cursing here in front of kids. Shame on you!!


BAH! Fuck them kids!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> BAH! Fuck them kids!



You hear this @Gledinos ? Marc hates you.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> But you know how to play.



Of course. It's easy.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> BAH! Fuck them kids!


@Rinoa He's cursing. Ban him.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You hear this @Gledinos ? Marc hates you.


Bro!!! Nah why you got to Glen like that?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bro!!! Nah why you got to Glen like that?



Glen is my kid. My dear daughter.


----------



## Soca (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Glen is my kid. My dear daughter.


This guy


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> This guy



What? XD


----------



## Soca (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What? XD


Not a damn thing 

I'm going to work! If I come back here and y'all up to shit I will lose it


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Glen is my kid. My dear daughter.


You did Gled so dirty.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Ava stop lurking.


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

i can tell there is one thing we are all agree on here


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> i can tell there is one thing we are all agree on here


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

mamma miaaaaa 
 i must admit and i gotta say something i never tought i would lol
i am gelous on drake here!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> Not a damn thing
> 
> I'm going to work! If I come back here and y'all up to shit I will lose it



Come on. You know it was unexpected and funny. XD

Lucky for you I'm going to sleep soon. So no mayham from me. 



Lurker said:


> You did Gled so dirty.



Gled is great. I hope he has luck in his exams.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 20, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin could you please vacation ban me till the 20th of October , I've got my second semester of uni comming up and I need to focus on that



You'll be back by Friday.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ava stop lurking.



when you open a thread it will show your name under there for the next hour


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> when you open a thread it will show your name under there for the next hour


Avalon.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

we have more chess players than I thought lol

I'm not a grandmaster either but I could probably give one a run for their money 

we can play smtimes yall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> grandmaster


 


*Hear me o frog in the well. *


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Chess takes too much time



Fight this


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Chess takes too much time


*It's worth it though. 




Btw what do you think of my new avy? *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Chess takes too much time
> 
> 
> 
> Fight this



i'll take u anytime semi-fodder


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's worth it though. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice

Dunno who it is though


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll take u anytime semi-fodder


Imma make misa misa kill you


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

probably sebastian lol

more importantly why do u have this random 80's anime set


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Dunno who it is though


*Vincent Phantomhive. 



@Go D. Usopp what do you think? *


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Vincent Phantomhive. *
> 
> 
> 
> *@Go D. Usopp what do you think? *



its actually pretty good, thought its sebastian lol. surprisingly fits rly well with the font and is rly clear actually

rip crocodile and rayleigh tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> probably sebastian lol


*Vincent Phantomhive.*

*
Same manga though. 


What do you think of the avy?*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Vincent Phantomhive.*
> 
> *
> Same manga though.
> ...



the guy looks like sebastians younger bro lol

i didnt watch the series yet but its art style is rly sick actually


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its actually pretty good, thought its sebastian lol. surprisingly fits rly well with the font and is rly clear actually


*Yeah. @Underworld Broker is amazing. 



Go D. Usopp said:



			rip crocodile and rayleigh tho
		
Click to expand...

Those were cool too. Maybe I'll put them on down the line. 
*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the guy looks like sebastians younger bro lol


*This is the mcs father. We only see him in flashbacks. 




Go D. Usopp said:



			i didnt watch the series yet but its art style is rly sick actually
		
Click to expand...

Deffo. Yana is amazing. 



*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

@January running away without explaining why he has this random 80's anime set


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This is the mcs father. We only see him in flashbacks. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Deffo. Yana is amazing. *



they could introduce him as mcs younger bro and none would complain


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> probably sebastian lol
> 
> more importantly why do u have this random 80's anime set


Saw the movie for the first time. 

Fell in love with it, wish there was more to Kiki.

Music is good, scenery is beautiful, world structure from 1950 and a simple story of a girl flying around with a cat. Couldn't have asked for more man.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Saw the movie for the first time.
> 
> Fell in love with it, wish there was more to Kiki.
> 
> Music is good, scenery is beautiful, world structure from 1950 and a simple story of a girl flying around with a cat. Couldn't have asked for more man.



sometimes simplicity is actually just amazing lol

ive watched couple of these kinda movies long ago, forgot their names but I know they had their unique feelings to them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sometimes simplicity is actually just amazing lol
> 
> ive watched couple of these kinda movies long ago, forgot their names but I know they had their unique feelings to them


Got any recommendations? would be glad to watch them


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Got any recommendations? would be glad to watch them



i remember 2 of this kinda series actually, they are all around 20-30 episodes or smthing

but I forgot the movies rip


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> they could introduce him as mcs younger bro and none would complain





*No lmao. This is the mc 
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No lmao. This is the mc *



my entire life I thought it was sebastian and not ciel or w.e that kids name is

man i have been scammed


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

@January

Try the series Remi Nobody's Girl

Actually my fav old school anime series. Has about 25 episodes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

searches for Light's avatar character 

finds out its from anime called black butler

Me: oh so this different from black clover stuff Light dons


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @January
> 
> Try the series Remi Nobody's Girl
> 
> Actually my fav old school anime series. Has about 25 episodes


Can't rep

Thanks, will check it out


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> my entire life I thought it was sebastian and not ciel or w.e that kids name is
> 
> man i have been scammed


* 




January said:



			searches for Light's avatar character

finds out its called black butler

Me: oh so this different from black clover stuff Light dons
		
Click to expand...

LMFAO. Nah, both are Black Butler characters, this one and the previous one. 

Although, I love Black Clover too. 


*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

I think I remember that guy 

Maybe idk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I think I remember that guy
> 
> Maybe idk


*How could you forget Vincent? *​


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Imma make misa misa kill you



I like my girls the same way I like my coffee. A little dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How could you forget Vincent? *​



It was too long ago 

I only remember Sebbie and Ciel. And prob the girl from those three wannabes butlers.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I like my girls the same way I like my coffe. A little dark



perona and misa will make the ultimate combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> perona and misa will make the ultimate combo



Damn those two best girls.

Perona and Misa


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

I was actually thinking about making a game involving OP girls but not sure if I should go ahead with it.

It would be better if I could do it with girls from multiple series


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was actually thinking about making a game involving OP girls but not sure if I should go ahead with it.
> 
> It would be better if I could do it with girls from multiple series



wonder what kind of game will it be lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> the girl


*I am not surprised you remember the chicks. *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No lmao. This is the mc *


Can I spoil it?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wonder what kind of game will it be lol



It's an Alibaba Saluja game. There's only one direction it can go 



It's 99% ready actually



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not surprised you remember the chicks. *



You know me too well



Women are the 8th Wonder of the World


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Women are the 8th Wonder of the World


Disagree man, dogs are.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can I spoil it?


*For whom? *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *For whom? *


The kid...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Omg you guys need to watch it.


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Disagree man, dogs are.


And what about cats then? Should we ask light?


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> perona and misa will make the ultimate combo


Yes one hand each


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The kid...


*I've watched all the eps and read all the chapters thus far. You can only spoil if for others lmao. *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've watched all the eps and read all the chapters thus far. You can only spoil if for others lmao. *


Sick show.


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've watched all the eps and read all the chapters thus far. You can only spoil if for others lmao. *


Have you guys ever watched this?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Have you guys ever watched this?


No we just post about it.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 20, 2020)

January said:


> Disagree man, dogs are.



Dogs are nice. They always lighten up the mood with their innocence and happiness.

Much like children.

We could actually learn from dogs and cats. They're like two sides of the same coin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No we just post about it.


i was still searcing an english video


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> i was still searcing an english video


Bro you gonna get me banned again. Jesus.


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bro you gonna get me banned again. Jesus.


Keep your animal instinct down lurk you know someone watching you eheheh


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Keep your animal instinct down lurk you know someone watching you eheheh


Yeah he always is. Maybe he should change his name.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Zolo


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Zolo


Zorooonnnnn


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Zorooonnnnn


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How could you forget Vincent? *​



Alucard ripoff.


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 21, 2020)

awww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Alucard ripoff.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



I'm sorry bro, but it's the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry bro, but it's the truth.


*Sebby is not a vampire. And he acts way different than Alucard. There are some similarities, but it's not the same. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sebby is not a vampire. And he acts way different than Alucard. There are some similarities, but it's not the same. *



Dunno about his char. But his design is a rip-off. I mean, the 2nd pic I thought it was young Alucard fanart.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dunno about his char. But his design is a rip-off. I mean, the 2nd pic I thought it was young Alucard fanart.


*Because of the eyes right. 


Tbh I don't remember that in the manga lmao. Maybe it's just a fanart, but maybe not. *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Goden


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2020)

anyone speaks/understands spanish here?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> anyone speaks/understands spanish here?



@Skylar


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> anyone speaks/understands spanish here?


Why?


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Skylar


I know, but unfortunately she's MIA  



Lurker said:


> Why?


there's something i need them to decipher for me lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> anyone speaks/understands spanish here?



Me 





T.D.A said:


> @Skylar



@Skylar is MIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was counting on it, I know you understand Portuguese so I gave it a shot 


Do you understand her?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> Was counting on it, I know you understand Portuguese so I gave it a shot
> 
> 
> Do you understand her?



The instrumental is kinda in the way (since I'm not native) but yeah I'm confident in knowing what she's saying.

Do you want me to translate it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Qué quieres qué te diga? Quieres saber algo en particular?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> I know, but unfortunately she's MIA
> 
> 
> there's something i need them to decipher for me lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The instrumental is kinda in the way (since I'm not native) but yeah I'm confident in knowing what she's saying.
> 
> Do you want me to translate it?


With that type of micro sounds I don't find it easy to be honest, I am not used to this type of singing


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Because of the eyes right. *
> 
> 
> *Tbh I don't remember that in the manga lmao. Maybe it's just a fanart, but maybe not. *


Didn't know you guys liked alucard, That's good to know, did you see castelvania as well?


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Trying to understand song lyrics 


I'm pretty sure whatever you think she is saying is much better than what she actually says.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

OG:

Su black ferrari le doy gas
Caballos suenan con delay
Si quieres duro el quiere má
Aquí siempre hay un beso de ley
Si ahora de fiera no me fuera a conocer
Chaqueta al hombro y la cadena hasta el pie
Si ahora de fiera no me fuera a conocer
Lolly-lollypop viene cash
Ay, shine ya la joya
Balas que duelen por detrás
Broom broom, yo también acicalá
Ojalá que me cojas confesá

Translated:

Your black ferrari I give you gas

Horses sound with delay 

If you want hard he wants more 

There's always a mandatory (ley=law) kiss

 If I were not going I wouldn't know myself now 

Jacket over the shoulder and chain to the foot

 If I were not going I wouldn't know myself now 

Lolly-lollypop comes cash 

Oh shine the jewel

Bullets that hurt from behind 

Broom broom, I also groom 

I hope you take me, she confesses


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> Trying to understand song lyrics
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure whatever you think she is saying is much better than what she actually says.


Yeah nowdays most of the lyrics are really lame, but few still cares at least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> OG:
> 
> Su black ferrari le doy gas
> Caballos suenan con delay
> ...


Lmaooo told ya!


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> OG:
> 
> Su black ferrari le doy gas
> Caballos suenan con delay
> ...


Delete this before Flame comes back.


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> Delete this before Flame comes back.


Lol.. vaya tela aver si les gustan las  lettras, nunca se sabes... eheheh


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> Delete this before Flame comes back.



Poor Flame


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The instrumental is kinda in the way (since I'm not native) but yeah I'm confident in knowing what she's saying.
> 
> Do you want me to translate it?


check the comment section. literally every spanish person says they have no clue what she's saying so i wanted to verify it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> check the comment section. literally every spanish person says they have no clue what she's saying so i wanted to verify it


Just typical lame no sense lyrics, the just use them to cover the emptiness of the music it self lol
Or kinda


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> check the comment section. literally every spanish person says they have no clue what she's saying so i wanted to verify it





Understandable though. All those sound effects make it really hard to understand.


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Next poll we gotta have  favourite language innit?  @Go D. Usopp
But I have several so more options available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Didn't know you guys liked alucard, That's good to know, did you see castelvania as well?


*Who doesn't like Alucard lmao???? 

Alucard and Walter are my faves from Hellsing. 


No, I've never watched that one. *


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Alucard is so famous that even I know him and I've never watched his anime


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2020)

Alucard is one of the GOAT anime chars for me.


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeah, never heard of him.


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2020)

never watched the anime but i've heard of him.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2020)

Go watch hellsing you barbarians.


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go watch hellsing you barbarians.


There's only one vampire i know and that's dracula mihawk


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who doesn't like Alucard lmao???? *
> 
> *Alucard and Walter are my faves from Hellsing. *
> 
> ...


If you liked hellsing you will like castelvania


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> There's only one vampire i know and that dracula mihawk


Then you better watcher hellsing!
And castelvania!
There you will find the only true Dracula, Mihawk is a bad copy of it in comparison I mean, but he does stand out in the op world


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Next poll we gotta have  favourite language innit?  @Go D. Usopp
> But I have several so more options available



sure get me some options lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then you better watcher hellsing!
> And castelvania!
> There you will find the only true Dracula, Mihawk is a bad copy of it in comparison I mean, but he does stand out in the op world


I like only those vampires who carry big ass swords and make zoro perform dogeza.


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sure get me some options lol


Well..
Spanish
French
English
American English
Australian English
Irish
Scottish
Mexican
Brazilian
Portuguese
Russian
Greek
Italian
Arab
Japanese
Chinese
Indian
Serbian
German
Dutch
Danish
Swedish
Canadian french
Canadian English
Cuban
Jamaican
And so on there is a lot left and the list would-be too long lol
Chinese and Indian or Spanish alone have plenty of different dialects of it
Difficult to choose but if you really want to simplify then you have only few options like
Italian, French ,Spanish, English, German, Portuguese, Japanese , Arab, Indian ,Chinese.

That it's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..
> Spanish
> French
> English
> ...



thats alot lol, gna fit in 20 only lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

*Walter is also amazing btw. *​*Wanted to share some pics and gifs but if y'all plan on watching it I won't spoil lmao. Also watch Hellsing Ultimate not Hellsing. *​​


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go watch hellsing you barbarians.


Yeah no kidding those guys gotta learn the basics, come on,  you can't  possibly have not seen hellsing FFS!
And don't tell me you watched Pokémon instead lol
There you go you can start with this right now !


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Alucard is one of the GOAT anime chars for me.


Alucard = Dracula 

Talk about originality 



January said:


> There's only one vampire i know and that's dracula mihawk


Klaus sweetie I am sorry -


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Walter is also amazing btw. *
> *Wanted to share some pics and gifs but if y'all plan on watching it I won't spoil lmao. Also watch Hellsing Ultimate not Hellsing. *​


That's is what I posted..but both are great imo


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Klaus


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Maybe @mods should consider making the convo just 5000 posts 

It will be more fresh 
Now with 10k posts it drags for long


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Alucard = Dracula
> 
> Talk about originality
> 
> ...


The originality stand in the fact that Alucard is not Dracula but the opposite of him


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Maybe @mods should consider making the convo just 5000 posts
> 
> It will be more fresh
> Now with 10k posts it drags for long


Does it really matter to change the convo name every time?


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> The originality stand in the fact that Alucard is not Dracula but the opposite of him


It is rip-off I am not watching it



Also anime is sooooo boring these days
I need some good drama series


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Maybe @mods should consider making the convo just 5000 posts
> 
> It will be more fresh
> Now with 10k posts it drags for long



agreeeee

get me out of this make poll every week responsibility


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is rip-off I am not watching it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good draama series,?
Then watch ciudad des homme ! Some proper drama there
This is one of the more realistic series I ever saw


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Does it really matter to change the convo name every time?



yea different poll maker lol


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> agreeeee
> 
> get me out of this make poll every week responsibility


Mods are lazy they take forever to remove a poll

Time to give those abilities to someone trust worthy


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> agreeeee
> 
> get me out of this make poll every week responsibility


Should've thought of that while you waited to make the 10,000th comment in last convo. 

I was soo close to winning. :Erza


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> Should've thought of that while you waited to make the 10,000th comment in last convo.
> 
> I was soo close to winning. :Erza


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Thisthread still got no tags rip ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thisthread still got no tags rip ...



explain thyself

is that something a mod does or another one of my responsibilities

why do u guys have so much demands anyway


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2020)

Mo D. Usopp


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> explain thyself
> 
> is that something a mod does or another one of my responsibilities
> 
> why do u guys have so much demands anyway



We are VIP costumers


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> explain thyself
> 
> is that something a mod does or another one of my responsibilities
> 
> why do u guys have so much demands anyway


Legit u could add anything random to tags 

I made some shit up about stanning admirals 

Just a way to customize it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

actually winning last convo allowed me to host the dice game tourny so there r no regrets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Mo D. Usopp


Congrats brother @Go D. Usopp 

This thread is now officially your territory.


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

"Dice Queen Nana" 


Would make an iconic tag


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

"Snitch King Redline"


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Legit u could add anything random to tags
> 
> I made some shit up about stanning admirals
> 
> Just a way to customize it



taking tag applications, submit urs for a chance to be featured 



January said:


> Congrats brother @Go D. Usopp
> 
> This thread is now officially your territory.



gna have to abuse my mini-mod powers while I can, only got like 2.8k more posts lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actually winning last convo allowed me to host the dice game tourny so there r no regrets


*The one I won. That was good. Great idea btw. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 21, 2020)

@Kinjin is ultimate OL's troll. prove me wrong


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The one I won. That was good. Great idea btw. *



ofc


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> "Snitch King Redline"


"Mariah >>>> Eminem"


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

pepezoro winning the votes as expected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Kinjin is ultimate OL's troll. prove me wrong


Hey bro


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The one I won. That was good. Great idea btw. *


Yeah, that one.

Too bad you were the only participant in that tournament. :spookyoni


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> Yeah, that one.
> 
> Too bad you were the only participant in that tournament. :spookyoni


* *


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Some free promo


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Some free promo


I misread it as porno

got me worried for a sec


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

January said:


> I misread it as porno
> 
> got me worried for a sec


Both are some kind of _art_ 

But yea this is better than porno


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

*The debauchery here is overwhelming *


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> pepezoro winning the votes as expected


And Zoron is not far either as expected lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Both are some kind of _art_
> 
> But yea this is better than porno


Have you got any red velvet gang bang videos?


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Have you got any red velvet gang bang videos?


Why would there be ones .... 

 

Tf ! This isn't the place to look for these stuff


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Have you got any red velvet gang bang videos?


i have them, but i am not gonna share videos where i am starring in them.


----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Can we trade Mickey for January and Redline pls


----------



## January (Jul 21, 2020)

10 more days for @Mickey Mouse to return.

Should keep a countdown.


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Can we trade Mickey for January and Redline pls


It's a bargain Jan two for one!
But if you really want him back I can wish you happy birthday every day
We miss you Mickey!! 
With love
Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Seulgi is my gf.

Back off


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seulgi is my gf.
> 
> Back off


Who is this Seulgi? Anyone I know!?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who is this Seulgi? Anyone I know!?



She's a member of Red Velvet.

And Yeri (RV too) is @Gianfi's gf 

@Nana can confirm this. We shared our private pics with her


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's a member of Red Velvet.
> 
> And Yeri (RV too) is @Gianfi's gf
> 
> @Nana can confirm this. We shared our private pics with her


I see , you nasty you wanna keep me out of it !?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see , you nasty you wanna keep me out of it !?



@Nana choose a member of RV to date Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's a member of Red Velvet.
> 
> And Yeri (RV too) is @Gianfi's gf
> 
> @Nana can confirm this. We shared our private pics with her


You’re goddamn right


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nana choose a member of RV to date Redline


Hell yeah gimme one!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> "Snitch King Redline"




redline on some 6ix9ine snitcery memes at this point 

italian gooba remix will drop soon


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline on some 6ix9ine snitcery memes at this point
> 
> italian gooba remix will drop soon


*Redline's meeting with the mods 



*​


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline on some 6ix9ine snitcery memes at this point
> 
> italian gooba remix will drop soon


Lmao what’s this italian gooba remix?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 21, 2020)

can i use this as an avatar?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> can i use this as an avatar?


*Sure, why not lmao. 


My friend made that one but he doesn't care about them much, only makes them when I ask him lmao. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline on some 6ix9ine snitcery memes at this point
> 
> italian gooba remix will drop soon


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sure, why not lmao. *
> 
> 
> *My friend made that one but he doesn't care about them much, only makes them when I ask him lmao. *


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> can i use this as an avatar?




actually

































redline should be asking this question, not you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Lmaoooo....Blade I am gonna have to make a phone call now sorry... XD


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Luuuuuuurrrrrrrrkkkkkkkk we found you!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

*Picture of @Redline following @Lurker colourized circa 2020*


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Picture of @Redline following @Lurker colourized circa 2020*



Bring me my Red velvet geisha!


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Picture of @Redline following @Lurker colourized circa 2020*





this guy has soca's number on his dial, saved 


























saved on his second cellphone too, as backup in case the snitching goes wrong


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> this guy has soca's number on his dial, saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> this guy has soca's number on his dial, saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 

A picture of Redline around the time Lurker was banned. 


*


----------



## Six (Jul 21, 2020)

Is it safe to assume Black Maria is Yamato’s mom?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

Snake said:


> Is it safe to assume Black Maria is Yamato’s mom?



the age difference doesn't seem to allow it lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 21, 2020)

can we drop the redline snitch meme

idk if its even true or if he really intends stuff in a harming manner

not rly a thing to make fun of 

snitching is mostly when u get caught so u snitch to get away with it lol, like 6ix9ine

even shanks is not rly a top tier snitch tbh lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can we drop the redline snitch meme
> 
> idk if its even true or if he really intends stuff in a harming manner
> 
> ...




ninga

sit down

it's for fun

even red9nine knows it's a meme

he laughs as well


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can we drop the redline snitch meme
> 
> idk if its even true or if he really intends stuff in a harming manner
> 
> ...


It's ok god I don't really mind, it makes me laugh which is good.... We need to be able to joke about things or else we shouldn't be here in the first place, if I wanted to talk seriously  about things I wouldn't be here anyway, this is a playground for me, for us I suppose


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jul 21, 2020)

Hope everyone has been having a good time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline on some 6ix9ine snitcery memes at this point
> 
> italian gooba remix will drop soon


NF69


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Blade said:


> actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She's a member of Red Velvet.
> 
> And Yeri (RV too) is @Gianfi's gf
> 
> @Nana can confirm this. We shared our private pics with her


 

Stop with these cringy jokes 
Or get negged


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> NF69


Lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Wtf is  that lurk ? New gossips?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaoooo


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wtf ids that lurk ? New gossips?


I would joke around but I know what would happen. Right??


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I would joke around but I know what would happen. Right??


1984 man watch out
Check this out DMX lol


----------



## Lurko (Jul 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Redline's meeting with the mods *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm dead. You didn't have to do him like that.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

January said:


> There's only one vampire i know and that's dracula mihawk




Just because he likes to suck something, he isn't a vampire.



Nana said:


> Alucard = Dracula
> 
> Talk about originality



That is original. People didn't realize that his name is dracula backwards.



January said:


> I misread it as porno
> 
> got me worried for a sec



That's not how you spell interested!



A Optimistic said:


>



. You troll.


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's not how you spell interested!


Ofc i got worried, thought she posted my video with red velvet.



Redline said:


> Have you got any red velvet gang bang videos?





January said:


> i have them, but i am not gonna share videos where i am starring in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Go away pervert.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Stop with these cringy jokes
> Or get negged





Na-chan


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm dead. You didn't have to do him like that.


With all the times I am taking the piss of him he needed this he deserve it lol
He is considered lewd becouse I made him ! Fact, no faps..
Just joking ...I better write it down just in case


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go away pervert.


You Go away!  bunch of pussies lol
Just kidding
Sometimes I feel like I am surrounded by altar boyz, or at least they pretend to be...
Good boy, church and school.. home before midnight


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse , 9 more days to go

Too bad you can't see this mention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

So what do you think it must be!
Seriously I mean! 
Momo?
Kiku?
Kuma?
Sabo?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> So what do you think it must be!
> Seriously I mean!
> Momo?
> Kiku?
> ...



I hope either Sanji (saving Momo) or Nami. But if Nami it means Carrot. 

Well, if she dies she dies. I just hope Luffy will avange her properly.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

morning folk


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk



Wtf? XD


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wtf? XD


what


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> what



What time is it? 
Lazy ass.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What time is it?
> Lazy ass.


Good day to you too jackass


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Good day to you too jackass



Glad to see you doing good.
But damn. Sleeping till 11am? Lazyassy.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Glad to see you doing good.
> But damn. Sleeping till 11am? Lazyassy.



I got up super early today and went to the gym so not lazy 

But I lost track of time I thought it was like 11am


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> I got up super early today and went to the gym so not lazy
> 
> But I lost track of time I thought it was like 11am



If by gym you mean rolling around in bed, then I belive you.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If by gym you mean rolling around in bed, then I belive you.


I did that too. It's very good for the abs and back muscles


----------



## Irene (Jul 22, 2020)

Helloo ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Helloo ~


bonjourno


----------



## Irene (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> bonjourno


I see nice Tzuyu


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I see nice Tzuyu


Thanks she's super cute right


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Thanks she's super cute right


Yeah I have one velvet too now!
Still dunno who she is thou, it is  a blind date....
A little bird told me she is....the first on the left! I am a lucky guy I know


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> I did that too. It's very good for the abs and back muscles



You seem in a good mood. Let me ruin it.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You seem in a good mood. Let me ruin it.


Lets fucking not


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Lets fucking not



Come on. Be a bro. Let me get on your nerves.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Be a bro. Let me get on your nerves.


Nay. You can have this instead. It's pretty funny


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2020)

Went kayaking yesterday, I was a bit skeptical and afraid, but I am so happy I went and it was so beautiful and relaxing, I would definitely recommend kayaking and will do again many many more times. 
There was a spider on the kayak and after noticing it, I almost flipped trying to get the spider out  Definitely memorable times

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nay. You can have this instead. It's pretty funny


Coke, Bad Bitches and Alchol.


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Went kayaking yesterday, I was a bit skeptical and afraid, but I am so happy I went and it was so beautiful and relaxing, I would definitely recommend kayaking and will do again many many more times.
> There was a spider on the kayak and after noticing it, I almost flipped trying to get the spider out  Definitely memorable times


Woah, cool stuff Nat.

Never been kayaking, someday maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Went kayaking yesterday, I was a bit skeptical and afraid, but I am so happy I went and it was so beautiful and relaxing, I would definitely recommend kayaking and will do again many many more times.
> There was a spider on the kayak and after noticing it, I almost flipped trying to get the spider out  Definitely memorable times


Nice one! Brava Nat , kyack is fun  indeed I only did it properly once thou, nothing too dangerous I mean, you know


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Coke, Bad Bitches and Alchol.


Lurker is back full powa!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lurker is back full powa!


And Soca said we aren't friends.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nay. You can have this instead. It's pretty funny



Wow. How do people get so fucked up in the middle of the day?
Damn. 
Note to myself. Never drink alcohol again.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. How do people get so fucked up in the middle of the day?
> Damn.
> Note to myself. Never drink alcohol again.


You would be suprised Dev. You have a lot to learn.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Went kayaking yesterday, I was a bit skeptical and afraid, but I am so happy I went and it was so beautiful and relaxing, I would definitely recommend kayaking and will do again many many more times.
> There was a spider on the kayak and after noticing it, I almost flipped trying to get the spider out  Definitely memorable times



My first time trying it was when I was on vacations in Brazil.

It was a really fun experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You would be suprised Dev. You have a lot to learn.



Might need to come to Murica.


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. How do people get so fucked up in the middle of the day?
> Damn.
> Note to myself. Never drink alcohol again.


Under the sun with 40 degree on burning your brain no wonder lol those maga guys lol


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Might need to come to Murica.


Hollywood Beach when the College kids come is crazy.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My first time trying it was when I was on vacations in Brazil.
> 
> It was a really fun experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)

Spoilers of an unspecified chapter:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2020)

Akainu: My debt to Iva-chan is repaid now.


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

January said:


> Akainu: I debt to Iva-chan is repaid now.


Now that I think about it Ivankov  could transform Yamato into Oden lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Hi ren welcome back ,  Nice avy by the way ! Gotta stay funk


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn when did this happen?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn when did this happen?



It didn't. Shanks ain't know snitch. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn when did this happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn when did this happen?


It's just a meme by this point.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's just a meme by this point.


Ahhhh you are a monster:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Crap. I'm 16ed.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ahhhh you are a monster:


You really don't know the story behind it?


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Alibaba Saluja


Wonderful gif.

I have no recollection of seeing this in Spirited Away, or is it from other anime?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You really don't know the story behind it?


I just don't like where is this going.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Alibaba Saluja



I need to watch that movie ASAP 

It's in my anime watchlist for ages now


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

January said:


> Wonderful gif.
> 
> I have no recollection of seeing this in Spirited Away, or is it from other anime?


Spirited Away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I need to watch that movie ASAP
> 
> It's in my anime watchlist for ages now


It is time to find a blueray now 

Found one


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You really don't know the story behind it?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

I think you need to go back a couple pages and find out the story.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think you need to go back a couple pages and find out the story.


Link


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Link


That's your job.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That's your job.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

Ain't that right boo

If you don't know now you know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2020)

This is dedicated to my  beautiful red velvet blind date


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

It's fake as @Mickey Mouse 's ban.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Link


----------



## Ren. (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


>


TF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> TF


This dude cracks me up!
Check his other video lol..I think.he started this  as a Uber driver lol, now he has a seat comedy live action lmaooo
Now let's be serious..rip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

This thread is sponsored by our beloved mod @Soca who wanted to give people of OL more choices in manga given how much on breaks Oda tends to be. As Soca is a diehard fan of manga Kingdom by Hara, he has decided to recommended this manga to everyone in the OL.
Kingdom is story of China's reunification. It is a historical fiction. Some events and characters are real but Hara took several artistic liberties to make story more entertaining. About 2500 years ago China was divided into 7 Kingdoms. Our story starts in one of the Kingdom called Qin. Story has two Protagonists. First one is a young slave named Shin who wants to become the Greatest General world has ever seen. Second one is young underage King of Qin who despite being King has no real power as Chancellor controls everything though he dreams of uniting all Kingdoms under his banner. Rest of the manga is these two young characters forging an unbreakable bond to achieve their respective dreams. 
Kingdom is a War Manga. Most of its arcs focuses on large scale wars led by many Generals of various Kingdoms. These Generals are the strong point of Kingdom. They all are quite colorful and entertaining characters like say Ouki(you will fall in love with him). Despite the fact that Shin is the main character, he rarely is the biggest star in any war. Sure he contributes good enough but usually these Generals steals the show. Manga focuses on various styles of warfare, complex strategies and extremely manly duels. Manga is mostly grounded in reality. Generals tends to be extremely strong but they are not so strong that they make others irrelevant. If anything Kingdom is one of those rare manga where fodders and team work actually matters. Nobody is one man show here. That is just not possible considering more than 100k soldiers at a time fights in any given war. That being said this manga does have shade of supernatural in it but it is mostly understated and not that big deal. This supernatural aspect is limited to only few characters hence it actually works in favour of manga. Gives more variety of characters.
Another big part of manga is politics. When characters are not waging wars in battlefield, they are waging wars in Royal Palace in form of politics. Sometimes political arcs tends to be even more entertaining than wars. They also function like breathing arcs between wars.
Kingdom is not Shonen by the way. It is a Seinen manga. People get killed in fucked up ways here. Our main character had once decapitated head of enemy and then threw it in the sky in single motion (it looked nice in manga). There are also full frontal nudity with lots of sex scenes. So this manga is not for kids. That being said Kingdom is Shonen at heart. It main theme is camaraderie(nakamaship) and bonds between friends who serve in same army. Shin is big dumb big hearted hero even if he has killed more than thousands of people. Except for few instances manga is actually not that dark. It usually gives adventure feeling.
Another big plus of manga is its female characters. Kingdom has some of the most badass women out there. They kick ass and takes names. Hara has given both heroic and villainous women characters in manga who are 3 dimensional characters and not just some prop. Kingdom is character driven manga after all.
Art of the manga is gorgeous too. I am not going to lie it was not that good at the start but it improved tremendously later on.

*Spoiler*: __ 









So I hope everyone listens to Soca and gives Kingdom a chance. Manga is about to enter in new arc so right now is the best time to start reading it. Anybody who has questions or wishes to discuss Kingdom some more, we have a section for it in NF. Please do visit it(or Soca will permanently ban you).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 23, 2020)

You're posting this in a One Piece subsection for a Naruto forum. I am sure many people here read other manga. This is just desperate attempt to get a series more fans for a subsection.


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Well obviously this is attempt to get more fans for Kingdom. 
I like One Piece. I like Kingdom. I have friends in OL. So naturally I decided to recommend them.
Stop being so serious and rigid. It is more fun that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> This thread is sponsored by our *beloved mod @Soca* who wanted to give people of OL more choices in manga given how much on breaks Oda tends to be. As Soca is a diehard fan of manga Kingdom by Hara, he has decided to recommended this manga to everyone in the OL.
> Kingdom is story of China's reunification. It is a historical fiction. Some events and characters are real but Hara took several artistic liberties to make story more entertaining. About 2500 years ago China was divided into 7 Kingdoms. Our story starts in one of the Kingdom called Qin. Story has two Protagonists. First one is a young slave named Shin who wants to become the Greatest General world has ever seen. Second one is young underage King of Qin who despite being King has no real power as Chancellor controls everything though he dreams of uniting all Kingdoms under his banner. Rest of the manga is these two young characters forging an unbreakable bond to achieve their respective dreams.
> Kingdom is a War Manga. Most of its arcs focuses on large scale wars led by many Generals of various Kingdoms. These Generals are the strong point of Kingdom. They all are quite colorful and entertaining characters like say Ouki(you will fall in love with him). Despite the fact that Shin is the main character, he rarely is the biggest star in any war. Sure he contributes good enough but usually these Generals steals the show. Manga focuses on various styles of warfare, complex strategies and extremely manly duels. Manga is mostly grounded in reality. Generals tends to be extremely strong but they are not so strong that they make others irrelevant. If anything Kingdom is one of those rare manga where fodders and team work actually matters. Nobody is one man show here. That is just not possible considering more than 100k soldiers at a time fights in any given war. That being said this manga does have shade of supernatural in it but it is mostly understated and not that big deal. This supernatural aspect is limited to only few characters hence it actually works in favour of manga. Gives more variety of characters.
> Another big part of manga is politics. When characters are not waging wars in battlefield, they are waging wars in Royal Palace in form of politics. Sometimes political arcs tends to be even more entertaining than wars. They also function like breathing arcs between wars.
> ...



Stopped reading here. 

There is only one beloved user here and that is me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Stopped reading here.
> 
> There is only one beloved user here and that is me


Well if Kingdom has taught me anything that you gotta get along with Royalty and Nobles(plus Soca loves Kingdom so much).
You could always plot behind Soca's back and overthrow him as Mod. 
All you need to do is make alliance and form your own army.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

I though the current break for Kingdom was longer?


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I though the current break for Kingdom was longer?


Yep it is on break till 6 August. More than enough time for someone new to read all the chapters. 
How many days it had taken you to read all the chapters?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

does it have fanservice and characters like Mihawk, Law, Crocodile, admirals


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> Yep it is on break till 6 August. More than enough time for someone new to read all the chapters.
> How many days it had taken you to read all the chapters?



50 chapters per day when I was supposed to be working.


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> does it have fanservice


Fanservice? pfft.
It has full on sex scenes with nudity. Only reason I am not posting them is because they would get me banned.


> and characters like Mihawk, Law, Crocodile, admirals


You mean stoic calm badasses?
Plenty.
You will like Kanki. He is one handsome bastard.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> does it have fanservice and characters like Mihawk, Law, Crocodile, admirals



yeah, 3 of them. And they happen to have ‘cock’ as their surname also.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2020)

Kingdom where female characters are actually strong.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

In all seriousness Yotawa is more badass than all those fan service OP characters combine.

And lol, we even have kid Naruto in Kingdom. Everyone loves kid Naruto right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kingdom where female characters are actually strong.


is there a woman thats genuinely top-tier ? or high-tier at most ?


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2020)

ay ay ay get this shit outta here hoe 

throwing it in the damn convo thread


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is there a woman thats genuinely top-tier ? or high-tier at most ?



Some top tier and some high tier


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is there a woman thats genuinely top-tier ? or high-tier at most ?


At least 3 cute sexy badass top tier female.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

post some SFW pics


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kingdom where female characters are actually strong.


True. Hara genuinely treats female characters with respect.

*Spoiler*: __ 














Soca said:


> ay ay ay get this shit outta here hoe
> 
> throwing it in the damn convo thread


Stop being damn Tsundere and put back my thread you pervert 
It won't hurt you if thread remained there for day or two and Kingdom gained some fans. It is overall good for the forum.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> True. Hara genuinely treats female characters with respect.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I would just join a kingdom forum tbh


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is there a woman thats genuinely top-tier ? or high-tier at most ?


Karin is big bad bitch. She is one of the best General out there. One of the EoS enemy. Others play checkers when she plays chess.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sabo said:


> I would just join a kingdom forum tbh


There is no dedicated Kingdom forums out there. Not a good one anyway. Fans are mostly scattered and manga somehow isn't in limelight despite being third top seller manga (with One Piece being second) in 2019 in Japan.
We gotta increase the awareness about Kingdom.
But we have stubborn people like @Soca who just won't let good word spread. 
Bunch of Mouthbreathers


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2020)

It's trash and will always be trash so stay in your trashy lane


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's trash and will always be trash so stay in your trashy lane


Shaddup 
You wouldn't know quality even if it danced naked in front of you. 
Put my thread back in.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> Karin is big bad bitch. She is one of the best General out there. One of the EoS enemy. Others play checkers when she plays chess.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Let’s start one and became millionaires like MBS. You’re a developer right? I’m sure a good domain is still available.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow. Soca being bullied.
The bully getting bullied. My wish has come true.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Why we talking about Kingdom here?


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Why we talking about Kingdom here?


Dunno but I like that manga


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Amol tell me if it works.

If it does I'll also write an essay to get people into some other works.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Soca being bullied.
> The bully getting bullied. My wish has come true.


Did he bully you? 
That would be unacceptable.
[HASHTAG]#RevoltAgainstSoca[/HASHTAG]
By the way have you read Kingdom?
If not give it a chance.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Amol tell me if it works.
> 
> If it does I'll also write an essay to get people into some other works.


Well it hardly can work considering Soca didn't let my thread exist for more than two hours. 
Soca is too mean.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2020)

I might try to get into Kindom once again when i get the time. I tried since i saw everywhere how "historical" it is and i thought of Vinland saga and thought it might be similar but then a child took out 3 grown men and i was disgusted but then that child went on to take on a whole bunch of older bandits and then killed some apparently experienced killer so i dropped that mega bullshit.

Just tell me it's q magical manga with people flying around and whatever and i might give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> Did he bully you?
> That would be unacceptable.
> [HASHTAG]#RevoltAgainstSoca[/HASHTAG]
> By the way have you read Kingdom?
> ...



You just need to throw the words "OP", "Luffy" and some other character's names in the essay giving it an OP flavour so as to fly under the censorship radar.


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I might try to get into Kindom once again when i get the time. I tried since i saw everywhere how "historical" it is and i thought of Vinland saga and thought it might be similar but then a child took out 3 grown men and i was disgusted but then that child went on to take on a whole bunch of older bandits and then killed some apparently experienced killer so i dropped that mega bullshit.
> 
> Just tell me it's q magical manga with people flying around and whatever and i might give it a shot.


It is historical fiction written in Shonen theme but in seinen rules . Yes basic storyline is from history but that's all. Hara has changed so many things. I mean hero of the manga was actually evil tyrant in real life. So don't read it as if you are reading actual history. I made sure not to read any actual history so as to enjoy manga in full.
Manga has supernatural element with while Chinese concept of Chi. Some characters(main girl and main villain) has this technique that allows them to transcend human limitations and fight inhumanely. Your ordinary guy can't see them moving.
Even those who don't use supernatural techniques  have exaggerated strength here. A General easily cuts down multiple men and even horses in single sword swing. Main villain had killed tiger barehanded.
Kingdom in the end is war manga. A single character while very powerful can never be so powerful that he makes army pointless. You should really give it a chance. You won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Damn I never thought about using my VP for that  

Btw, what's this thread title for god sakes?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2020)

Who predicted Soca will merge the Kingdom thread here and named this thread:
*The Kingdom known as.......*


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn I never thought about using my VP for that
> 
> Btw, what's this thread title for god sakes?



Agreed. 

The previous one was the best one I've ever seen in this forum


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

The thread title was my idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> It is historical fiction written in Shonen theme but in seinen rules . Yes basic storyline is from history but that's all. Hara has changed so many things. I mean hero of the manga was actually evil tyrant in real life. So don't read it as if you are reading actual history. I made sure not to read any actual history so as to enjoy manga in full.
> Manga has supernatural element with while Chinese concept of Chi. Some characters(main girl and main villain) has this technique that allows them to transcend human limitations and fight inhumanely. Your ordinary guy can't see them moving.
> Even those who don't use supernatural techniques  have exaggerated strength here. A General easily cuts down multiple men and even horses in single sword swing. Main villain had killed tiger barehanded.
> Kingdom in the end is war manga. A single character while very powerful can never be so powerful that he makes army pointless. You should really give it a chance. You won't regret it.



Ye sounds like a cool shounen. I haven't read any manga or read any anime in like 10 years and only follow OP (since I've been reading it for so long), so I need to know that something is really good to give it a shot - and Kingdom is widely praised so I should give it a go again.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The thread title was my idea.



What do you smoke bruh. I want some.


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The thread title was my idea.


Make no mistake I am still very mad at you but this is cool thread title .


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The thread title was my idea.


​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's fake as @Mickey Mouse 's ban.


You die now.


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The thread title was my idea.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2020)

btw





mvp sis and bro of the verse


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

I still love you.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I still love you.


My ningen.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> My ningen.


Amol.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Amol.


What did I do?


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Amol.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Best meme.


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Best meme.



RL69


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> RL69


He can't help it.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> What did I do?


Nothing until just now..


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Ok guys if I get banned again. Blame Amol.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Why we talking about Kingdom here?


No clue.

I could make Kingdom popular as we made TOG in NF but meh


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No clue.


Yeah time to stop.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Well Mickey will be back soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No clue.
> 
> I could make Kingdom popular as we made TOG in NF but meh



Make The Gamer popular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

And tonight another The Gamer chapter coming out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And tonight another The Gamer chapter coming out


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2020)

Perfect thread title 



Shrike said:


> Ye sounds like a cool shounen. I haven't read any manga or read any anime in like 10 years and only follow OP (since I've been reading it for so long), so I need to know that something is really good to give it a shot - and Kingdom is widely praised so I should give it a go again.


He's lying, don't be infatuated with his words


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> *Perfect thread title*
> 
> 
> He's lying, don't be infatuated with his words



Luckily for you I can't neg. 

But my big fat neg will come Marcelle. 

A backstab neg Yamato style. "Thunder Negua". 

I can forget it if you say Carrot > Jinbei though.

I give you a chance.


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Luckily for you I can't neg.
> 
> But my big fat neg will come Marcelle.
> 
> ...


Never


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Never


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Learn some music from the soul


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Where are you proud Scabbards! The final war against Big Marc and Kinjidou has started. 

Their alliance can't be accepted anymore. 

I have a plan. Follow me, my fellow rebels!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You die now.



Why? It's true. He gets all the mentions and is raging because of it. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> Did he bully you?
> That would be unacceptable.
> 
> By the way have you read Kingdom?
> If not give it a chance.



He bullies me all the time. Abusing his position. 
Lazy ass.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



Poor guy. He tried so hard.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Where are you proud Scabbards! The final war against Big Marc and Kinjidou has started.
> 
> Their alliance can't be accepted anymore.
> 
> I have a plan. Follow me, my fellow rebels!


Only if you pay me a pizza


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why? It's true. He gets all the mentions and is raging because of it. XD


Good.


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He bullies me all the time. Abusing his position.
> Lazy ass.


Damn.
Soca really is the worst.
I bet he even kicks kittens while walking.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Mariko



Ask @T.D.A he delivers yummy lemon flavored pizzas.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Amol said:


> Damn.
> Soca really is the worst.
> I bet he even kicks kittens while walking.



But not the Boa way. He does it the Fake Nami way.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ask @T.D.A he delivers yummy lemon flavored pizzas.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 23, 2020)

look how they massacred my thread title


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> look how they massacred my thread title



Who gave you permission to use the Don?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Where are you proud Scabbards! The final war against Big Marc and Kinjidou has started.
> 
> Their alliance can't be accepted anymore.
> 
> I have a plan. Follow me, my fellow rebels!


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> look how they massacred my thread title





DeVision said:


> Who gave you permission to use the Don?


Glielo diamo questo permesso o no?
Oppure e' solo ad USO improprio?
I dunno USO we gotta ask Devision lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who gave you permission to use the Don?





Redline said:


> Glielo diamo questo permesso o no?
> Oppure e' solo ad USO improprio?
> I dunno USO we gotta ask Devision lol



does devision hold the copyrights of using the don in the OL


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> look how they massacred my thread title



It was the best thread title in the history of NF.

RIP


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> does devision hold the copyrights of using the don in the OL



Of course he does. And because you didn't know, I'll let it slide this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> does devision hold the copyrights of using the don in the OL


Yes, he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline

Yeah that's true, but only becouse I told them I would have report any msg who I thought was worst that I ever posted and I got banned for it, so it is not about you becouse I didn't ask anything and neither I wanted you banned, it was just a principle since from my last banned motivation was pretty vague, i told them all in the konoa court!
I never reported anyone, but yet I have been reported several time for stupid and lame reason or comments, or specific words,
Therefore last time I told them that from now on I will report any post I think it is worst then was I have been banned for, so again it is not becouse of you alone, it is with anybody I will see writing words which , again are worst that I save been banned

I have been reported and banned for saying gay FFS, yet I see people telling fuck off to each other and still they can write anything...
I did not ask and neither I wanted you banned for it anyway,just know this, that was their choice, I just have enough of people report my post while I never reported anyone even thou I read things and bad words or bites or flames on me or anybody else...
No pun intended from me lurk

They are in the wrong
I was just like ..ok then , you ban me for those silly reasons and post of months old?
The just watch me report any msg I will feel it is worst that I ever been banned for , let's see how it works!
They wanted this ...I also report other post as well lately, becouse you can't have bias mod ,they must tread anybody the same way...
I guess you understand that
I didn't report your post to have you banned anyhow, so I am not feeling guilty either, glad you're back speak to you soon


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline's first message when I got back.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Portland thugs!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Portland thugs!



Everywhere thugs.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.



We forgive him for now. But:


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Mickey when he comes back.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey when he comes back.




Who gonna be on the reciving end?
@January ?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who gonna be on the reciving end?
> @January ?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey @Kinjin . Was it you who once made the thread about reports in the alley? Or was it WB?
Reading Lurkers post I wonder how many reports I've got. XD


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Kinjin . Was it you who once made the thread about reports in the alley? Or was it WB?
> Reading Lurkers post I wonder how many reports I've got. XD


I'll never forget when somebody told me my last report was calling somebody's mom a hooker. Had to be Swiss from a long time ago in the Cafe when they were all telling us.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Dev I can't see you getting in trouble. You're too young and pure. Nf hasn't ruined you yet but just wait.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Kinjin . Was it you who once made the thread about reports in the alley? Or was it WB?
> Reading Lurkers post I wonder how many reports I've got. XD


It was me, but it got hard deleted by Imu.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It was me, but it got hard deleted by Imu.



I lost like... 4k posts and lots of other crap. There were some great threads there, nuking the archive was lunacy...


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)

Daily reminder for @Mickey Mouse 

8 more days to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev I can't see you getting in trouble. You're too young and pure. Nf hasn't ruined you yet but just wait.



Youngins these days.. XD



Kinjin said:


> It was me, but it got hard deleted by Imu.





That was a good thread. Too bad I didn't try my luck. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

January said:


> Daily reminder for @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 8 more days to go



You a dead man walking mr winter month.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2020)

One Piece Tokyo Tower permanently closing  



Luckily, I got to visit last year.


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You a dead man walking mr winter month.


You're colder than me Dev


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Youngins these days.. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine calling Swiss Brenda's baby. We both got thread banned a few hours that day.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redline's first message when I got back.


Why do you post this msg here!?I send it by mp for a reason, anyway whatever it is ,  those are my words I can't deny lol .
But you look bad!
They you say we are friends, you are acting like a crybaby, I guess you really took it badly when whoever banned you ban you lol,you wanted to play the smart card but yougit punished for it lurk!
Are you really still going on with this bullshit?
How old are you 16!? XD
Grow up , be a man take the ban and shut the fuck up,I am telling you in a friendly way as a big brother!
You think you got a banned you didn't deserve?
I know the feeling but I am not going bitching around like a cry baby for days lol
At this point maybe soca was right and he know you better then I do, scarycat.
With love
Your big brother
Redline peace
Also just forget about it and move on my god lurk, I though you were more mature, but it seems like you are just a kid, anyhow still love you no worries, byeeee


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Yamato said:


> One Piece Tokyo Tower permanently closing
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I got to visit last year.


Didn't even take me.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

January said:


> You're colder than me Dev



Nah. I'm a nice spring day in April.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why do you post this msg here!?I send it by mp for a reason, anyway whatever it is ,  those are my words I can't deny lol .
> But you look bad!
> They you say we are friends, you are acting like a crybaby, I guess you really took it badly when whoever banned you ban you lol,you wanted to play the smart card but yougit punished for it lurk!
> Are you really still going on with this bullshit?
> ...


69 stop.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Damn you @Soca . Because I watched your video, youtube jumped from: "another brick in the wall" to this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Everywhere thugs.


Do you know this movie right? I bet you do
It's a masterpiece imo


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 69 stop.


Lmaoo you are just lame lurk 
No comment
Be happy


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lmaoo you are just lame lurk
> No comment
> Be happy


Ok RL69.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

Time out for both of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn you @Soca . Because I watched your video, youtube jumped from: "another brick in the wall" to this:


Go watch the avn convention one too


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Go watch the avn convention one too



Gimme the link. Damnyou. I laughed. Is it really that easy to find people like that? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you know this movie right? I bet you do
> It's a masterpiece imo



Of course I do.

A true masterpiece in France.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

La Haine is quite well-known. Great movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> La Haine is quite well-known. Great movie.



I'm surprised it's known outside France. 

It's been made by a small team now called "Kourtrajmé"


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm surprised it's known outside France.
> 
> It's been made by a small team now called "Kourtrajmé"


It got critical acclaim worldwide.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes I'm free.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Time out for both of you.



Julius



Time powers are just too OP


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Is BC on break or something? I need my weekly fix of BC epicness


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Julius
> 
> 
> 
> Time powers are just too OP


OP as in One Piece?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Of course he does. And because you didn't know, I'll let it slide this time.



how kind of u


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> OP as in One Piece?



Oda played the safe card with those powers 

Imagine a Julius in OP


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oda played the safe card with those powers
> 
> Imagine a Julius in OP


One Piece still isn't over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I'm a nice spring day in April.


Oh my sweet spring child, what do you know of winter?



Man, i miss those good ol' GoT days.


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)

Did anyone sign the petition to remake the GoT season 8?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

January said:


> Did anyone sign the petition to remake the GoT season 8?


I watched one episode of GoT and I didn't like it.


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I watched one episode of GoT and I didn't like it.


I ince5t that you continue

:spookyoni


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Quenzflip mode!!!
Me and lurker in a car


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Quenzflip mode!!!
> Me and lurker in a car


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

January said:


> I ince5t that you continue
> 
> :spookyoni


I rather not. Ava and Rin love it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

@Snowless I see you.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

Lmaoooo


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I rather not. Ava and Rin love it though.


Yeah, you're saving yourself a lot of misery.

2020 is lot like GoT in a sense.

Winter is coming.


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2020)

January said:


> Yeah, you're saving yourself a lot of misery.
> 
> 2020 is like GoT in a sense.
> 
> Winter is coming.


Got starting to crumble apart since season 6 by the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gimme the link. Damnyou. I laughed. Is it really that easy to find people like that? XD


Of course. Just go to your local walmart or any shopping center. They're everywhere


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)

January said:


> Yeah, you're saving yourself a lot of misery.
> 
> 2020 is lot like GoT in a sense.
> 
> Winter is coming.


I saw the one with Ed. It was terrible....


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> how kind of u




I never rated anything with more conviction than this "Agree".



Soca said:


> Of course. Just go to your local walmart or any shopping center. They're everywhere





But he found the dude going out. The chick is even worse.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Omg watching the new grudge and it already almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

Good morning and see ya later.
Just here to say:
FriYAY!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 24, 2020)

Amol said:


> Well if Kingdom has taught me anything that you gotta get along with Royalty and Nobles(plus Soca loves Kingdom so much).
> You could always plot behind Soca's back and overthrow him as Mod.
> All you need to do is make alliance and form your own army.



What do you think the true purpose of the Legion is


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Good morning gents


----------



## Shrike (Jul 24, 2020)

Can we drop that topic and move on? Thanks


----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 24, 2020)

At least she isn't a furry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I watched one episode of GoT and I didn't like it.


true, I forced myself to watch couple of episodes long time ago but found it boring as hell. 

Was never a fan fiction genre like star wars/hobbit/harry potter etc.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> Was never a fan fiction genre like star wars/hobbit/harry potter etc.



I never been either -even the opposite, but GoT is quite different. It's not about magic/fantastic stuffs but war/political strategies (as its name implies). It's more like both a psychological and political thriller.

There are very few "fantastic" moments. It's 95% strategies (fake alliances, betrayings, backstabs, assassinations).

And plot is really well written till the last season (some say the last 2 ones).


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

@Ren. what's lewd there? 



Shrike said:


> Can we drop that topic and move on? Thanks



Šta bi? XD Jel' se onaj debil svađao?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Ren. what's lewd there?


You are lewd as hell my man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are lewd as hell my man



I don't know what you're talking about.
My avy is less lewd than yours.


----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)

Sasuke: Did you try changing the wifi password?

Itachi: Yes, i did, but someone kept on changing it back to 'Tobi loves Dango'


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> Sasuke: Did you try changing the wifi password?
> 
> Itachi: Yes, i did, but someone kept on changing it back to 'Tobi loves Dango'


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)

Also known as the "Itachi garlic"


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.
> My avy is less lewd than yours.


Take that back my Avy is funky, not Lewd, Maru


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Take that back my Avy is funky, not Lewd, Maru



Lewder than my cute Riri. <3


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lewder than my cute Riri. <3


See, I told you are lewd Maru!


----------



## Flame (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I never been either -even the opposite, but GoT is quite different. It's not about magic/fantastic stuffs but war/political strategies (as its name implies). It's more like both a psychological and political thriller.
> 
> There are very few "fantastic" moments. It's 95% strategies (fake alliances, betrayings, backstabs, assassinations).
> 
> And plot is really well written till the last season (some say the last 2 ones).


Aren't the last 2 seasons basically filler since they're not by the books or something? 

I've always had problems with sitting thru 50 minute tv shows. With the exception of about 2/3, all other shows took me months to finish.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> Aren't the last 2 seasons basically filler since they're not by the books or something?
> 
> I've always had problems with sitting thru 50 minute tv shows. With the exception of about 2/3, all other shows took me months to finish.


Last 4


----------



## Flame (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Last 4


hmm? last 4 shows I watched?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> hmm? last 4 shows I watched?


Season 1-4 are book related.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> Aren't the last 2 seasons basically filler since they're not by the books or something?
> 
> I've always had problems with sitting thru 50 minute tv shows. With the exception of about 2/3, all other shows took me months to finish.



Fillers for readers maybe. I didn't readthe books. 

S1-6 are just awesome. 7 is decent. 8 is trash.


----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)

Almost forgot.

Daily reminder to @Mickey Mouse 

7 more days to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> Daily reminder to @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 7 more days to go.



Tfw you realize you havn't been ban'd since the begining of the year.

I lost my Mojo. 

I should post furry porn contents


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tfw you realize you havn't been ban'd since the begining of the year.
> 
> I lost my Mojo.
> 
> I should post furry porn contents



Porn is okay. But don't add furry to it. Let us at least enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> furry porn contents


Do you mean that you should add furry content to your porn?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2020)

Doodling lol. Maybe make one for each OLer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Doodling lol. Maybe make one for each OLer


Nicee.  Make me one if you can TD please I swear I will wear it right away lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You mean you should add furry content to your porn?



*lewd*
@Light D Lamperouge might have a contender for his title as the lewdest.



T.D.A said:


> Doodling lol. Maybe make one for each OLer



Do that. I wonder how I'll turn out for the 3rd time. 

Btw. finish the avengers. Mickey is back in 7 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Do you mean that you should add furry content to your porn?


I was going to write something I decide to cancel lol


----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Btw. finish the avengers. Mickey is back in 7 days.


Mickey coming back to lose another bet and get 2 more month ban?  

TDA:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> Mickey coming back to lose another bet and get 2 more month ban?
> 
> TDA should up start when September ends.


Well it's not like his video will be lost forever..he can still repost them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> Mickey coming back to lose another bet and get 2 more month ban?
> 
> TDA:



Oh you don't know him yet.. Be warned. His rage is famous around here.


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> true, I forced myself to watch couple of episodes long time ago but found it boring as hell.
> 
> Was never a fan fiction genre like star wars/hobbit/harry potter etc.


I like them all I like the fantasy or sci-fi genre, no matter what, generally speaking, my less favourite movie are action even thou I cant deny some of them are entertaining,I also dislike America drama b movie or comedy
Love horror gore or not, there is plenty of crap around anyway, but also some pretty good one even among new film makers


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh you don't know him yet.. Be warned. His rage is famous around here.


Like?
No more happy birthday to everyone?
Just pure rage against the machine?
Looking forward to see that


----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh you don't know him yet.. Be warned. His rage is famous around here.


yeah, he kept on mentioning some spite list lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> yeah, he kept on mentioning some spite list lol



Damn.. Can't wait to see the results of your beef. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. Can't wait to see the results of your beef. XD


I got 7 more days before his return.

That's more than enough time to create another universe.


----------



## Irene (Jul 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Doodling lol. Maybe make one for each OLer


that looks good and kinda reminds me of Mihawk


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> I got 7 more days before his return.
> 
> That's more than enough time to create another universe.



You so going down.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

French version is better: "You made me laugh. Off to gulag now"


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> that looks good and kinda reminds me of Mihawk


Aka Alucard op version
Hellsing advertising just started


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> true, I forced myself to watch couple of episodes long time ago but found it boring as hell.
> 
> Was never a fan fiction genre like star wars/hobbit/harry potter etc.


A couple.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

January said:


> yeah, he kept on mentioning some spite list lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> French version is better: "You made me laugh. Off to gulag now"


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>





I miss communism.


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I miss communism.


This is not funny and neither something to make jokes out imho
You should know better
I mean I get the meme but I don't find it funny to compare, just my pov


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I miss communism.



Everything was free 



But I give props to Karl Marx. He was an intellectual.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> I mean I get the *meme* but I don't find it funny to compare, just my pov


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

I miss Banned Lee.


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Here Mickey  coming back!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I miss Banned Lee.



Lee?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lee?


@Brandon Lee


----------



## Irene (Jul 24, 2020)

"CoMmUniSm" "CApitalisM" "SoCialiSm"


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> "CoMmUniSm" "CApitalisM" "SoCialiSm"


The Admirals...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jul 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The Admirals...


Now that's something I can understand ..


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

Title: Did you sleep with Goda...


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)

OP is lowkey communist


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Title: Did you sleep with Goda...


----------



## January (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2020)

breh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> breh


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> breh



Once again, it's an edit.

The real shop has Katakuri (which makes sense)


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Did you record your relatives? How nasty lol
Just kidding


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)

It reminds me of those fantasy games. Amazing stuff 

Sign me up now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Once again, it's an edit.
> 
> The real shop has Katakuri (which makes sense)


I understand you get the full meaning of it


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Raging Mickey mouse minus six ! Xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Did you record your relatives? How nasty lol
> Just kidding


Yeah I bet you are.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Mickey Mouse


Give him a week and he will be back , six days left as far as I know


----------



## Lurko (Jul 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Give him a week and he will be back , six days left as far as I know


Seems legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 24, 2020)

Happy Bday @Muah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everything was free
> 
> 
> 
> But I give props to Karl Marx. He was an intellectual.


Marxism is shit, intellectual, or not!



Mariko said:


> For those who said Capitalism > Socialism


Communism is centralized capitalism so why are you talking about Socialism which is another form or capitalism?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Happy Bday @Muah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

@Muah


----------



## Muah (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Muah


wow just wow.


----------



## Muah (Jul 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Did you record your relatives? How nasty lol
> Just kidding


alot can be taken from this clip but mostly it just makes me glad i'm not a woman. My dad would probably buy me a new suit if found out I slept with baramadan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

Muah said:


> wow just wow.



This HB meme had to go


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 25, 2020)

hbd @Muah


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Marxism is shit, intellectual, or not!
> 
> 
> Communism is centralized capitalism so why are you talking about Socialism which is another form or capitalism?



Did you read Marx?

No, of course not. 

Do you know what communism is? 

No more.

Could you explain the difference between communism and socialism?

No, since you don't even know what communism is.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Did you read Marx?


Yes 

Nice fan fiction he has written.

Or let's call it a theory that has fewer chances of been implement than *string theory *


Mariko said:


> Do you know what communism is?


From an Ex communist country, this one is!

France was still a democracy last I checked.


Mariko said:


> Could you explain the difference between communism and socialism?


Neah ... 


Mariko said:


> No, since you don't even know what communism is.


Do you mean the real one that really happened or the one from Marx's book that will never happen?

I know you are studying phycology, I am a Computer Science guy with a hobby in investing but communism will always be shit, the socialism that many praise it again is built on the framework of capitalism.

I never talked about those 2 as concepts because I don't talk about fantasy, I am talking about what happened not what was written in a "fantasy novel".


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

@Flame I swear if the stupid ass MC doesn't get rid of his "feelings" for Bitchel, I'm gonna find you and beat you up because I'll blame you for it. And I'll blame you for reading it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame I swear if the stupid ass MC doesn't get rid of his "feelings" for Bitchel, I'm gonna find you and beat you up because I'll blame you for it. And I'll blame you for reading it.



@Gledinos you're comming with me.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes
> 
> Nice fan fiction he has written.
> 
> ...



So, what is Das Kapital about? -No Wiki sums, I know them. You wont trick me with that.

How does Marx makes a difference between communism and socialism? If you read him you know it.

More importantly, you talk about ex communist country, wich one?

If you did read Marx you'd know no coutry really applied communism, aside some half assed attempts in south america (too bad US govs killed all of them making coups, like for Allende, killed by the Chicago boys through Pinochet).

You know nothing Ren Snow. You just believe Fox News propaganda.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So, what is Das Kapital about? -No Wiki sums, I know them. You wont trick me with that.
> 
> How does Marx makes a difference between communism and socialism? If you read him you know it.


I am not talking about the book at all.


Mariko said:


> More importantly, you talk about ex communist country, wich one?


Romania.


Mariko said:


> If you did read Marx you'd know no coutry really applied communism, aside some half assed attempts in south america (too bad US govs killed all of them making coups, like for Allende, killed by the Chicago boys through Pinochet).


Read my comment I implied that LOL.


Mariko said:


> You know nothing Ren Snow. You just believe Fox News propaganda.


You read nothing about my posts LEL, I don't watch Fox News, I am not American but hey you are talking about communism from  a book and I am talking about what  really happend!

Again I advise you to read my comments from Today and stop lecturing about a fantasy book as I comply it is, I am talking about what happened when trying to implement something from that book.


Mariko said:


> So, what is Das Kapital about? -No Wiki sums, I know them. You wont trick me with that.


About a fantasy paradigm that will never happen.


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

How many dubs did you understand?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am not talking about the book at all.
> 
> Romania.
> 
> ...



Ok, so you know nothing about communism. Admit it. Romania is no more communist than Texas is, or jupiter or East Blue.

And you can't talk about what really happened since communism never happened. 

China says they're communist LOL. 

Russia did LOL.

USA says they're a democracy LOL.

France says it's a republic LOL. 

This is all bullshits. 

Even true democracy have never existed, not even in Athene or elsewhere.

Ren Snow.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> How many dubs did you understand?



All. He said: "you are weak"


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Basically, cause you didn't read any book about it, communism and socialism are the same, and mean both true full democracy.

No more.

Ppl decide. Ppl own.

Communism isn't againt property, it's the total opposite.

It's true property. Not fake, like the one capitalism try to make you believe in through enslavement and debt.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

Let's just party and forget this stuff.

WE have free food and drinks.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Admit it. Romania is no more communist than


WTF are talking about?


Mariko said:


> And you can't talk about what really happened since communism never happened.


Madam, we are not in University to talk about's Mark's fantasies.


Mariko said:


> Even true democracy have never existed, not even in Athene or elsewhere.


So you only want to talk about books?

LOL.



Mariko said:


> Basically, cause you didn't read any book about it, communism and socialism are the same, and mean both true full democracy.
> 
> No more.
> 
> ...


Basically you want to talk about that book I want to talk about what was implemented.

I seriously don't give a shit about ppl decide, ppl own, never happened, never will.

"
communism isn't againt property, it's the total opposite.

It's true property. Not fake, like the one capitalism try to make you believe in through enslavement and debt.
"
Yes and Shangrila also exists!

Did I tell you that we were talking about RL communism and not a book?


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> All. He said: "you are weak"


I swear i heard him say, you changed my password.

In another translation, he says to give back his ideal brother badge which Sasuke stole.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> WTF are talking about?
> 
> Madam, we are not in University to talk about's Mark's fantasies.
> 
> ...



"Fantasies"

"Lol"

"Books"

"University"

Is that all you have?

I mean...

It's kinda embarassing....

Just admit you know nothing about that. That's not a problem. I'm shit on many topics.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> I swear i heard him say, you changed my password.
> 
> In another translation, he says to give back his ideal brother badge which Sasuke stole.



Well. You're a young one. Not advanced in the arts of languages as myself. But you'll learn eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Fantasies"
> 
> "Lol"
> 
> ...


 You are talking about a close to fantasy thing that Marx has written!

Again people decide, people, own, can you give a proper implementation to an even small scale, even a town would suffice!

Or 

I wonder why all of those that talk about socialism never have a proper example of it! 
And deflect but you never have read it, meh.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> How many dubs did you understand?



These brazilian dubs


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

Person, woman ,man, camera, TV


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

I dunno about dubs, but beating the shit outta your brother sounds awesome.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You are talking about a close to fantasy thing that Marx has written!
> 
> Again people decide, people, own, can you give a proper implementation to small scale, even a town would suffice!
> 
> I wonder why all of those that talk about socialism never have a proper example of it!



Smh.

I told you communism/socialism has no good exemples cause it has never been properly tried. Those who did in south america have been killed by the US.

As for democracy. Are your pro or against democracy?

If you're pro democracy give me one exemple of true one.

There are none, just in books (Rousseau by exemple).

I'm not going to pull out of my tiny kawai ass an imaginary country to prove me right.

On the other hand capitalism rules, prove me it's a good model. Fair, sustainable, democratic and shit.

I'm curious.


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame I swear if the stupid ass MC doesn't get rid of his "feelings" for Bitchel, I'm gonna find you and beat you up because I'll blame you for it. And I'll blame you for reading it.


who knows, you might get one of the most satisfying moments soon


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Smh.
> 
> I told you communism/socialism has no good exemples cause it has never been properly tried. Those who did in south america have been killed by the US.
> 
> ...


You want me to talk about another theoretical model that is the προέρχεται η δημοκρατία, power of the people, invented by the Greeks in Ancient time, I will pass on that one also.

Neah let's talk about real life, enough about paradigms.

Communism the one that was implemented killed 100M+ people full stop, Marx can dream as much as he wants.

I don't like communism no I hate it, Mark's book is fine.

Last comment on that.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> who knows, you might get one of the most satisfying moments soon



Of beating you up? I'm up for it.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> These brazilian dubs


The Spanish one is LOL!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You want me to talk about another theoretical model that is the προέρχεται η δημοκρατία, power of the people, invented by the Greeks in Ancient time, I will pass on that one also.
> 
> Neah let's talk about real life, enough about paradigms.
> 
> Communism the one that was implemented killed 100M+ people full stop, Marx can dream as much as he wants.





Take that thunder Bagua. Your wiki quote wont change anything.

You can try that pathetic game with anybody but me you little fragile thing.

But yes.

Let's keep on topic. I'm not a bully. 

And I still like you.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The Spanish one is LOL!



"Aún es muy debil"

With that background music is too dramatic


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Take that thunder Bagua. Your wiki quote wont change anything.
> 
> You can try that pathetic game with anybody but me you little fragile thing.
> 
> ...


Wiki quote, I didn't even take anything bar the meaning of democracy from the original source. I still think you thought I would discuss a book with you in philosophy where you have the upper ground LOL!

Did I ever say that I am stupid? 

If you want in practical economics yes, I could try that .


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

Almost forgot

Daily reminder to @Mickey Mouse

6 more days to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "Aún es muy debil"
> 
> With that background music is too dramatic


At least I can understand it without subs


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> Almost forgot
> 
> Daily reminder to @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 6 more days to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wiki quote, I didn't even take anything bar the meaning of democracy from the original source. I still think you thought I would discuss a book with you in philosophy where you have the upper ground LOL!
> 
> Did I ever say that I am stupid?
> 
> If you want in practical economics yes, I could try that .



There was a prety interesting paper in the journal "Nexus" about being friend in despite off major disagreement.

I think yes. I even think this is the key toward a commun and peaceful world.

You're an asshole politically, but still my friend. (Just illustrating the paper). 

Let's agree to disagree. I hope you'll change your mind, but it's up to you. 

The most important is having friendly discussions. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is leftardism


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You're an asshole politically, but still my friend. (Just illustrating the paper).


Neah you are great and I reserve the right to be an asshole politically 

I think I will drop these subjects, there is nothing to be had and will let each one have their dream.
I will reread Marks, not a bad book btw.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Neah you are great and I reserve the right to be an asshole politically
> 
> I think I will drop these subjects, there is nothing to be had and will let each one have their dream.
> I will reread Marks, not a bad book btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

I will order your OUR food and drinks now


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

Aceee


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I will order your OUR food and drinks now


Maru


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2020)

Uzumaki is a god among boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

Lololol 1.48 the spoilaaaa!


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Uzumaki is a god among boys.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2020)

Uzumaki will die literally from Oden's Flashback.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Maru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

We need memes


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need memes


 Don't worry Mickey will be back soon.


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Uzumaki will die literally from Oden's Flashback.


It gonna be tough for him to deal with for sure


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need memes





Lurker said:


> Don't worry Mickey will be back soon.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Don't worry Mickey will be back soon.



6 more days


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Negged.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 6 more days


Yep.... Spam his profile.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2020)

I hope Uzumaki has the same reaction when Law unleashes his CoC.  @Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)

Less talk more memes


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2020)

D-day - 48h


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

I thought this was a joke. But then I googled it.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I thought this was a joke. But then I googled it.


Sounds a lot like Wano's plot


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> Sounds a lot like Wano's plot



Who's the pastor?


----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who's the pastor?


X Drake or maybe Page 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> X Drake or maybe Page 1



"..a prostitute.." - it can't be Drake. He'd faint
"..fights crime.." - it can't be P1. He's the bad one.


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> "..a prostitute.." - it can't be Drake. He'd faint
> "..fights crime.." - it can't be P1. He's the bad one.


Oi Oi, Page 1 is a good guy, it's his sister who is a bad influence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2020)

January said:


> Oi Oi, Page 1 is a good guy, it's his sister who is a bad influence.



No way. Ulti is bae.


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No way. Ulti is bae.


We still haven't see her teeth so I can't really put my 100% on it .


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 25, 2020)

Is it me or did Grount do better against Luffy than Smoker did in Punk Hazard?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 25, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Is it me or did Grount do better against Luffy than Smoker did in Punk Hazard?



as good as chinjao maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 25, 2020)

How come she don't want me no more man.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> How come she don't want me no more man.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Jul 26, 2020)

Where is @Light D Lamperouge at? Hope the dude is okay.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2020)

Probably lewding around somewhere.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Where is @Light D Lamperouge at? Hope the dude is okay.



I was told that he's taking a break.


----------



## Flame (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Flame said:


>





Sharing Golden ratio, Fibonacci sequence and Sacred Geometry stuff



I shouldn't expect anything less from someone who knows about the Kabbalah


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Where is @Light D Lamperouge at? Hope the dude is okay.


Yeah i was wondering. The same but i guess he fine,  probably enoying the beach


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2020)

@Flame 


Fuuk your ugly ass Bitchel.


----------



## January (Jul 26, 2020)

:Erza


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

@January 

It's a mobile game.

Adventure hack 'n slash dating with some gacha.


----------



## January (Jul 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @January
> 
> It's a mobile game.
> 
> Adventure hack 'n slash dating with some gacha.


Sounds interesting


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

January said:


> Sounds interesting



Check out some of the girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


This is under 16 heavy stuff lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

January said:


> :Erza


Hellsing mode on


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> This is under 16 heavy stuff lol



Spirits are ageless


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Probably lewding around somewhere.


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spirits are ageless


No,  spirits are over 18 or 21 in some countries lol...let's keep it real
With love from 
Mexico


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Lmafooooo!!!


----------



## Soca (Jul 26, 2020)

@Nana you seen this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 26, 2020)

Damn, watching "Dark" (german TV show).

Well. Mind blowing.

I highly suggest it for those who like mind blowing stuffs.

Edit: Annnd this is not n*zi propaganda.


----------



## Saitama (Jul 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Annnd this is not *n*zi propaganda*.


You are right....it's not....it's a communist propaganda Kappa


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Where is @Light D Lamperouge at? Hope the dude is okay.


*I had some personal stuff to take care of, luckily it went well so I am back now. Thanks for asking. *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I had some personal stuff to take care of, luckily it went well so I am back now. Thanks for asking. *


Glad to have you back and glad to hear
you sorted that out
I hope last anime episode gave you some happyness


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I had some personal stuff to take care of, luckily it went well so I am back now. Thanks for asking. *



Welcome back



Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Now we just miss mickey who is 5 days away


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Glad to have you back and glad to hear
> you sorted that out
> I hope last anime episode gave you some happyness


*Thanks. 

I didn't watch it lmao. I don't watch the anime. Might check it out tho. 



Alibaba Saluja said:



			Welcome back



Glad to hear it went well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ali. 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks. *
> 
> *I didn't watch it lmao. I don't watch the anime. Might check it out tho. *
> 
> ...


Yeah you gotta , maybe a bit too much dbz stile there but still it gives a punch imo, also ever since wano started the animation got better and even thou we still have non cannon material that is milded inside the whole narrative or whitin the fight so far , therefore is not that bad


----------



## January (Jul 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, watching "Dark" (german TV show).
> 
> Well. Mind blowing.


I thought season 1 went nuts with timelines. 

I was soo wrong 


Just checked, season 3 aired last month. Fuck my life.


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, watching "Dark" (german TV show).
> 
> Well. Mind blowing.
> 
> ...


Eheheh all i told you is just that gulag were no less dangerous then Nazi camp, not that communism is like fascism, there is a difference.
As you well know


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2020)

January said:


> I thought season 1 went nuts with timelines.
> 
> I was soo wrong
> 
> ...


Is it in English , becouse I don't like that much the sounds of German language, but even if is just subbed maybe if it's really good I should give it a try!
Is it hard stuff as Hannibal? Or is not horror but just straight up reality check?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I had some personal stuff to take care of, luckily it went well so I am back now. Thanks for asking. *


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is it in English , becouse I don't like that much the sounds of German language, but even if is just subbed maybe if it's really good I should give it a try!
> Is it hard stuff as Hannibal? Or is not horror but just straight up reality check?


It's a thriller series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the complexity lies in the non linear timelines and how people are connected with each other.




Yep, as far as i know, it's available only in German, so gotta use subs. I think the German language added to the mental drain as i was very exhausted after watching every episode. 

If you are full of strength and searching for a well crafted puzzle, i'd say go for it.

I haven't seen Hannibal yet, so can't compare, sorry about that.


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2020)

January said:


>


I'm in love.Kappa


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2020)

January said:


> It's a thriller series.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Watch Dexter instead.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Watch Dexter instead.


A psyco downfall? First seasons were good imo


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 27, 2020)

January said:


> I thought season 1 went nuts with timelines.
> 
> I was soo wrong
> 
> ...



Lol, I was totally lost during S1, like, "wait, when are we? Who's that already?" 

Then S2 progressively fix things (as we're also used to the chars and all those timelines changes). 



Redline said:


> Eheheh all i told you is just that gulag were no less dangerous then Nazi camp, not that communism is like fascism, there is a difference.
> As you well know



As I said Soca it's just a pretty common leftists joke. It's pure irony toward those who permanently say socialism/communism = g*lags = n*zism. 

We french had ~30 years of communism after the WW2. Those years are called the "great 30's". The communists created our health care system, our public services, gave the working class new rights and a better income and many other things now known as the "french model". Though things slowly changed in the 80's with the liberal turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jul 27, 2020)

Thinking about how things are these days, it's impressive that Oda got away with all the okama business. Ivankov himself is a great character and one of the best things about pre-skip imo.
However, the rest of the Okama seem more of a parody or intentionally comedic barring Inazuma. I'm just surprised that there hasn't been outrage, especially with their designs with trans people.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 27, 2020)

Snake said:


> Thinking about how things are these days, it's impressive that Oda got away with all the okama business. Ivankov himself is a great character and one of the best things about pre-skip imo.
> However, the rest of the Okama seem more of a parody or intentionally comedic barring Inazuma. I'm just surprised that there hasn't been outrage, especially with their designs with trans people.



Considering what else goes on in Japan, doubt there's going to be much outrage in Japan itself.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 27, 2020)

Snake said:


> Thinking about how things are these days, it's impressive that Oda got away with all the okama business. Ivankov himself is a great character and one of the best things about pre-skip imo.
> However, the rest of the Okama seem more of a parody or intentionally comedic barring Inazuma. I'm just surprised that there hasn't been outrage, especially with their designs with trans people.


Well there is this argument that the Okamas are basically drag queens and not trans people.


----------



## Six (Jul 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Considering what else goes on in Japan, doubt there's going to be much outrage in Japan itself.


Even before everything that happening, nobody has complained at least, not that I'm aware of. Then again, Japanese people are more thick-skinned than people out in the US, Canada or anywhere west.



Garcher said:


> Well there is this argument that the Okamas are basically drag queens and not trans people.


Doesn't Ivankov turn some people into the opposite biological gender too?


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2020)

Snake said:


> Thinking about how things are these days, it's impressive that Oda got away with all the okama business. Ivankov himself is a great character and one of the best things about pre-skip imo.
> However, the rest of the Okama seem more of a parody or intentionally comedic barring Inazuma. I'm just surprised that there hasn't been outrage, especially with their designs with trans people.



Well it's not like it was anything offensive to begin with. Most okama might look and act weird but they're super stronger so it balances out. On top of that there was never any open prejudice against them throughout our journey either, they're legit more accepted in this universe than fishmen so there leaves nothing to complain about if cancel culture existed back in those days.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyways that topic is super boring so what's up with everyone?


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Anyways that topic is super boring so what's up with everyone?


Helping my father to do a recint for the vegetables garden and one for the grapes, I got by back burned now lol I spent several hot hours working under the sun 
Like from 1 to 5 ! The worst moment in terms of hot! But it was fun I love to build things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)

Snake said:


> Even before everything that happening, nobody has complained at least, not that I'm aware of. Then again, Japanese people are more thick-skinned than people out in the US, Canada or anywhere west.
> 
> 
> Doesn't Ivankov turn some people into the opposite biological gender too?


Off course, look at crocodile for instead we all know he was a she male before


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 27, 2020)

January said:


>



Did she use a rooster to lay eggs, or was it a chicken? It went by too fast. XD



Snake said:


> Thinking about how things are these days, it's impressive that Oda got away with all the okama business. Ivankov himself is a great character and one of the best things about pre-skip imo.
> However, the rest of the Okama seem more of a parody or intentionally comedic barring Inazuma. I'm just surprised that there hasn't been outrage, especially with their designs with trans people.



Bon chan is disappointed in you.


People.. That thing could've ended them all right there.
Damnit. I'm scared of the sea. XD


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did she use a rooster to lay eggs, or was it a chicken? It went by too fast. XD


She made the rooster lay eggs.

Girl is very skilled. 



DeVision said:


> People.. That thing could've ended them all right there.
> Damnit. I'm scared of the sea. XD


I love the sea, man.

The waves are terrifyingly magnificent.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 27, 2020)

Go away January. It's July.


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go away January. It's July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 27, 2020)

Why are you back?


----------



## January (Jul 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why are you back?


To add a daily reminder for our exiled buddy @Mickey Mouse 

5 more days to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 27, 2020)

January said:


> To add a daily reminder for our exiled buddy @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 5 more days to go



You're scared I see. XD
The clock is ticking.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2020)

The way she threw the damn rooster


----------



## DeVision (Jul 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> The way she threw the damn rooster



You'd love her. Admit it.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You'd love her. Admit it.


A goofy hot asian girl. Heck yea


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> A goofy hot asian girl. Heck yea


Well said give.me one each race and color and I will be happly damn in hell!
The most beautiful girl I ever met was egiptians by the way, I swear it made me think about ancient Cleopatra and why Cesar and  Antonio fell for her lol
I couldn't describe her beauty to bring her justice, let me just tell you she had Black hair and green eyes, she wasn't Muslim but Christian that's why she could go around european stile, anyway...just saying , I guess all of you guys at least once in your life have met someone that you were like, infatuated in an instant! It doesn't matter the origins or the race or the color of the skin,You may very well be shocked from a different type of beauty for once isn't it!? Good times


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)

Snake said:


> Thinking about how things are these days, it's impressive that Oda got away with all the okama business. Ivankov himself is a great character and one of the best things about pre-skip imo.
> However, the rest of the Okama seem more of a parody or intentionally comedic barring Inazuma. I'm just surprised that there hasn't been outrage, especially with their designs with trans people.


He just needs to deliver more happy punch and so that will settle down all the complaints lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nothing is happening here


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nothing is happening here


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)

@Ren.


----------



## Redline (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 27, 2020)

@MasterBeast 

i don't recognize you


----------



## Lurko (Jul 27, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Ren.


Feminism


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2020)

@Redline

This is one of the shows I was talking about:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Mickey Mouse


Mickey has still kept his profile messages locked


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Poor guy.


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

I wake up and feel empteehh   
Make you wanna squeeze the glock till it's empteehh  
I'm already standin on the edge so don't tempt meeee  
Fake muthafuckas envy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well said give.me one each race and color and I will be happly damn in hell!
> The most beautiful girl I ever met was egiptians by the way, I swear it made me think about ancient Cleopatra and why Cesar and Antonio fell for her lol
> I couldn't describe her beauty to bring her justice, let me just tell you she had Black hair and green eyes, she wasn't Muslim but Christian that's why she could go around european stile, anyway...just saying , I guess all of you guys at least once in your life have met someone that you were like, infatuated in an instant! It doesn't matter the origins or the race or the color of the skin,You may very well be shocked from a different type of beauty for once isn't it!? Good times


I'm tryna get with everyone. The only one I have yet to lock down is an asian girl. Been with every other race but that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm tryna get with everyone. The only one I have yet to lock down is an asian girl. Been with every other race but that



Same 

Hard to find here.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Ever heard about a  place called the heaven for perverts?

You just need to book a fly to get there lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ever heard about a  place called the heaven for perverts?
> 
> You just need to book a fly to get there lol


that could e anywhere from the philipines to amsterdam


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

OL, read Tower of God. all of you



if ToG was Japanese manga, it 100% would be in SJ Big trio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> OL, read Tower of God. all of you
> 
> 
> 
> if ToG was Japanese manga, it 100% would be in SJ Big trio


Who do you consider the Shonen Jump trio?


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Who do you consider the Shonen Jump trio?


isn't it officially Naruto, OP and Bleach? 
but if we are talking about quality , Bleach is nowhere near big 3. probably big 3 was about popularity


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> isn't it officially Naruto, OP and Bleach?
> but if we are talking about quality , Bleach is nowhere near big 3. probably big 3 was about popularity


Yes, thought you meant current shonen jump trio.

ToG can't be compared to OP, Bleach and Naruto. Part of the reason why they were called the Big 3 is because those series started around the same time and have been running for a long time.


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, thought you meant current shonen jump trio.
> 
> ToG can't be compared to OP, Bleach and Naruto. Part of the reason why they were called the Big 3 is because those series started around the same time and have been running for a long time.


Era of Big Trio is over (even if you count newer series). only OP remains. new series are seasonal. you can't really compare anime that is 1 episode in a week every week with seasonal

but if we are talking about manga: its OP, MHA and ... I don't know


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> but if we are talking about manga: its OP, MHA and ... I don't know


Black Clover


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Black Clover


yeah, good job promoting NF section where you are moderator


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, good job promoting NF section where you are moderator


It is though. 

MHA and BC are the longest running series in current WSJ after OP (and HxH lol). The rest is too new.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, thought you meant current shonen jump trio.
> 
> ToG can't be compared to OP, Bleach and Naruto. Part of the reason why they were called the Big 3 is because those series started around the same time and have been running for a long time.


It was mostly for their popularity also Bleach started in 2001, the other two in 97, 4 years is not around the same time.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> but if we are talking about manga: its OP, MHA and ... I don't know


There is not new trio that was just because those 3 were that popular.

OP is there for 22y.

MHA tries but Demon slayer dunked on both it and OP in 2019-2020,


And Black Clover, who .... Naruto clone that is.


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> There is not new trio that was just because those 3 were that popular.
> 
> OP is there for 22.
> 
> ...


I would mention Demon Slayer but it's over. can't really mention it now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I would mention Demon Slayer but it's over. can't really mention it now


The so-called top 3 would be for 2019:
Demon Slayer that butchered with the anime anything.
OP the old king

And Kingdom that slaps bot MHA and Black clover.

In 2020 is still those 3.

The Quintessential Quintuplets ... + This that I did not read. 

Kingdom is Seinen but whatever LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It is though.
> 
> MHA and BC are the longest running series in current WSJ after OP (and HxH lol). The rest is too new.


HxH and Berserk should be considered as finished series. only very optimistic people think that it will end some day. by ending I mean real end, not some dropped end




Ren. said:


> The so-called top 3 would be for 2019:
> Demon Slayer that butchered with the anime anything.
> OP the old king
> 
> And Kingdom that slaps bot MHA and Black clover.


kingdom isn't part of main SJ. and in my opinion, Demon Slayer is overrated. yeah, it was really good, but not THAT good


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It was mostly for their popularity also Bleach started in 2001, the other in 97.


I said _part of the reason_.

I know that. Considering that they all ran (or still do in case of OP duh) for over 15 years _around the same time_ still applies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> OL, read Tower of God. all of you
> 
> 
> 
> if ToG was Japanese manga, it 100% would be in SJ Big trio


but that story is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long... and Bam has not got his revenge. i got tired waiting


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I said _part of the reason_.
> 
> I know that. Considering that they all ran (or still do in case of OP duh) for over 15 years _around the same time_ still applies.


It was also about the quality, SS Bleach, Naruto Part 1, and OP were not that vastly in quality.
BC is a joke if it runs next to Pre TS OP, SS Bleach and Part 1 Naruto + HxH, Nana, Death Note, Attack on titan at start, Inuyasha, GTO, Shaman King, HxH, vagabond, REAL, Black cat, Bastard!  etc

Those are not all shonen but Manga readers were not only reading Shonen.

I don't know what to say!


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Lulu said:


> but that story is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long... and Bam has not got his revenge. i got tired waiting


at least most of the time its 1 chapter per week
but mangaka has some health problems, so currently this manga is on hiatus


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Lulu said:


> but that story is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long... and Bam has not got his revenge. i got tired waiting


I read it in 6 days, get on my level bro 



Fel1x said:


> at least most of the time its 1 chapter per week
> but mangaka has some health problems, so currently this manga is on hiatus


Now imagine how I feel waiting for the  Breaker Season 3.


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> OL, read Tower of God. all of you


The art throws me all the way off in that series. I'll stick to watching it animated. That and God of Highschool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> The art throws me all the way off in that series. I'll stick to watching it animated. That and God of Highschool


the art goes better and better each season of manga

only s1's art can be considered as turn off
s2 art is very decent
s3 art is great


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> Demon Slayer is overrated. yeah, it was really good, but not THAT good


It is but the anime made it sell 47M In a year, MHA sold 24M in 24 volumes 

@Fel1x also try: The Gamer, God of highschool, Solo Leveling, Nobless and more manga like The Breaker and The Breaker NW!


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It is but the anime made it sell 47M In a year, MHA sold 24M in 24 volumes
> 
> @Fel1x also try: The Gamer, God of highschool, Solo Leveling, Nobless and more manga like The Breaker and The Breaker NW!


I heard that God of HS is good. but I don't like action anime/manga about school


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I heard that God of HS is good. but I don't like action anime/manga about school


It is not about School. 

The rest kind of is, but Naruto part 1 ish was also about that it is a major scenario for the manga industry especially shonen.


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It is not about School.


lol, I only know the name of this manga. it is confusing.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> lol, I only know the name of this manga. it is confusing.




The main protagonist is Jin Mo-Ri, a 17-year-old martial artist from , . At the beginning of the story, he is invited to join a Martial Arts tournament called "The God of High School" (or GOH). The event, sponsored by a shady corporation, brings together people from high schools all over South Korea on a regional and then, national level in order to select three representatives for the World Tournament. As a prize, the winner gets his wish fulfilled by the hosting corporation, no question asked.

This is why it is called that!


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The main protagonist is Jin Mo-Ri, a 17-year-old martial artist from , . At the beginning of the story, he is invited to join a Martial Arts tournament called "The God of High School" (or GOH). The event, sponsored by a shady corporation, brings together people from high schools all over South Korea on a regional and then, national level in order to select three representatives for the World Tournament. As a prize, the winner gets his wish fulfilled by the hosting corporation, no question asked.
> 
> This is why it is called that!


ah, that's ok. I don't care if they study at school or not. so probably judging on it's popularity this manga is not that simple as synopsis says?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> ah, that's ok. I don't care if they study at school or not. so probably judging on it's popularity this manga is not that simple as synopsis says?


NO that was from me to be spoiler-free.

It is quite a complex story and has as mangas the source being Journey to the West but more so than mangas it uses actual characters from that story.


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> NO that was from me to be spoiler-free.


ok, thx. may be I will read it some day. I hope its shorter than ToG for now


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> ok, thx. may be I will read it some day. I hope its shorter than ToG for now


LOL, it is more of the same 472 vs 485


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 28, 2020)

I love you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The so-called top 3 would be for 2019:
> Demon Slayer that butchered with the anime anything.
> OP the old king
> 
> ...



The Quintessential Quintuplets is a harem done right.

I think it earned its spot on sales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Quintessential Quintuplets is a harem done right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Nana you seen this?


Yes ofc  

Their tutting is iconic and I love the song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

Louis-954 said:


> I love you all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

@Gianfi 
Athena was black if you look back!
Raiz great voice as usual


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Gianfi
> Athena was black if you look back!
> Raiz great voice as usual


Almamegretta lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Almamegretta lol


I am listening this now...bei ricordi
Altro Che la merda di oggi


----------



## Beast (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, thought you meant current shonen jump trio.
> 
> ToG can't be compared to OP, Bleach and Naruto. Part of the reason why they were called the Big 3 is because those series started around the same time and have been running for a long time.


ToG> all three tbh. 

it’s one of the longest running webtoons.


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

E avere un po' di pace...


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hi.


what's goodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's goodie



Me. 

Nothing much tbh. I'm tired af. And have a few private problems.. I hope it will be good.

EDIT: How about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hi.


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Me.
> 
> Nothing much tbh. I'm tired af. And have a few private problems.. I hope it will be good.
> 
> EDIT: How about you?


 

Hope everything gonna sort out well, life is a bitch sometimes


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Me.
> 
> Nothing much tbh. I'm tired af. And have a few private problems.. I hope it will be good.
> 
> EDIT: How about you?


I'm well.

The amount of local cases rose up in my country so it's probably gonna shut down again soon 

Hope everything gets better


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm well.
> 
> The amount of local cases rose up in my country so it's probably gonna shut down again soon
> 
> Hope everything gets better


Don't worry it  will just gonna disappear...


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm well.
> 
> The amount of local cases rose up in my country so it's probably gonna shut down again soon
> 
> Hope everything gets better



Wow. There too? Will this ever end ffs.


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

It came out of nowhere. 

The whole time it was just foreign cases since this thing started then all of a sudden last friday we started having local cases. It went from 5 on sunday to fucking 18 today. So everything's definitely gonna start shutting down again


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> It came out of nowhere.
> 
> The whole time it was just foreign cases since this thing started then all of a sudden last friday we started having local cases. It went from 5 on sunday to fucking 18 today. So everything's definitely gonna start shutting down again



Damn corona. Fucking up my whole year.


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn corona. Fucking up my whole year.


Not just yours mate...the best thing we can all hope for is they find a cure or vaccine asap, then we can get back as it was before, hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> It came out of nowhere.
> 
> The whole time it was just foreign cases since this thing started then all of a sudden last friday we started having local cases. It went from 5 on sunday to fucking 18 today. So everything's definitely gonna start shutting down again


Come out of nowhere it's a metropolitan legend soca


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn corona. Fucking up my whole year.


Fucking up everyone's year homie. 

I had 1 specific goal this year and that's getting thrown out again because the place is gonna shut down.


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

Time to get trap back jumpin 
Get shit back poppin hoe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hi.



Hi DeV 



Soca said:


> what's goodie



I'm not a nazi 


Is that from the last episode?

Still havn't watched it...


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Fucking up everyone's year homie.
> 
> I had 1 specific goal this year and that's getting thrown out again because the place is gonna shut down.



I know. I'm just pissed off. :/



Mariko said:


> Hi DeV



Hi there cutie. *wink*


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

I gotta go to work 

I ain't in the mood shun 

BAHHHHHHH


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I gotta go to work
> 
> I ain't in the mood shun
> 
> BAHHHHHHH



Work sucks sometimes. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

*GOAT*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *GOAT*


everyone is a badass before they see Kaido


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

Life's good


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

If I don't get Kurumi in that DAL game heads are gonna roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Work sucks sometimes. XD


i would say sometimes it doesn't Dev


----------



## Mariko (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> i would say sometimes it doesn't Dev



On friday, around 5 PM...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Life's good


it is but they dont let us enjoying it fully and only few do, the rest it is all about get money to be less stressed, which it does not work that well either lol..you know what jan, the best way to enjoy your life as really good is to get a six month holiday and travel around place you want to visit , something that becouse of corvid now it is impossible to do but hopefully soon enough we will be free to go! i know it can be difficult decision to take sometimes, it is all up of what you have to lose or if you are married , you got a morgage, a son , or even a nice job, if you do have any of this things then you cant just leave like that lol, but if you dont, you can, therefore since you got nothing to lose you only have a lot to gain from it anyhow it will still not last forever and you gonna get stuck to go back into this never ending consumism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


 He left Zoro.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


She's mine.


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She's mine.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


>


The world needs Jesus.


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She's mine.


*Lewd men. *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lewd men. *


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Give us another Yamato pic light!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Give us another Yamato pic light!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Give us another Yamato pic light!
> ​



 
​


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> it is but they dont let us enjoying it fully and only few do, the rest it is all about get money to be less stressed, which it does not work that well either lol..you know what jan, the best way to enjoy your life as really good is to get a six month holiday and travel around place you want to visit , something that becouse of corvid now it is impossible to do but hopefully soon enough we will be free to go! i know it can be difficult decision to take sometimes, it is all up of what you have to lose or if you are married , you got a morgage, a son , or even a nice job, if you do have any of this things then you cant just leave like that lol, but if you dont, you can, therefore since you got nothing to lose you only have a lot to gain from it anyhow it will still not last forever and you gonna get stuck to go back into this never ending consumism



Well the secret to happiness is to live in the moment, detach from stuff and get as few responsabilities as possible. 

Flow like water in the everchanging present moment.

In short, don't think (past memories or future uncertainties) and just feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

Redline said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

It's time to get trap back time to get shit back popping bitch 
Ay who dat sayin I'm not the shit, ay really who you know as hot as me 
I'll show you how to do this shit 

I'm back
and bored
and fucking tired
and fucking BORED HOLY HSIHALSNSBNSDNSA,DSNASDSD  DSBDS.SN.S SSDS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm going to the bar

If i'm not back it means I'm dead because some dumbass shot or stabbed me


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If I don't get Kurumi in that DAL game heads are gonna roll


Did you get her?

or is Light going to die?


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm going to the bar
> 
> If i'm not back it means I'm dead because some dumbass shot or stabbed me


RIP Soca


----------



## MO (Jul 28, 2020)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

January said:


> Did you get her?
> 
> or is Light going to die?


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm going to the bar
> 
> If i'm not back it means I'm dead because some dumbass shot or stabbed me


Rock them all socaaaaa!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

January said:


> Did you get her?
> 
> or is Light going to die?



Still not. Fcking gacha 

I give it one week max to get her. If not..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca


the good ol freaking days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> the good ol freaking days


before I was born.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

*Another GOAT 


*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Another GOAT
> 
> 
> *​



GOAT


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> GOAT


*Such a beast. 


*​


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She's mine.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Another GOAT
> 
> 
> *​


BC and GOATs LOL:





REAL GOATS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm going to the bar
> 
> If i'm not back it means I'm dead because some dumbass shot or stabbed me



Dibs on Marc's belongings.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 29, 2020)

So Us was kinda scary in a way...


----------



## Yamato (Jul 29, 2020)

Final show


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> BC and GOATs LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Sabo:

1. Rurouni Kenshin OVA: 
2. Vagabond manga;
3. Berserk manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Sabo:
> 
> 1. Rurouni Kenshin OVA:
> 2. Vagabond manga;
> 3. Berserk manga.


Will check them out. 

cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom (Jul 29, 2020)

This is the gayest title I have seen in a while


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Such a beast. *
> 
> 
> ​


Is he stronger then Zoron?.. he can cut trough space and time After all


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Venom said:


> This is the gayest title I have seen in a while


Teens nowdays


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is he stronger then Zoron?.. he can cut trough space and time After all



No.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No.



Indeed. Zoron cut through space easy.


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No.


That aura it must be haki like op last episode.


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Indeed. Zoron cut through space easy.


So he can send an onigiri from op to black clover or DBZ world as well? Wow, maybe he really is the goat then


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> REAL GOATS.


Guts 

We got a new chapter last week.



Felt good to see them together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

January said:


> Guts
> 
> We got a new chapter last week.
> 
> ...


They look like kinda Raoul and kenshiro from hokuto no ken lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

@T.D.A  what do you use to upload video that are longer then 60 seconds ?  let men know thanks


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> They look like kinda Raoul and kenshiro from hokuto no ken lol


Well yeah Fist was from 83 to 88 and Berserk debuted in 89!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

January said:


> Guts
> 
> We got a new chapter last week.
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooo I had to read it now I have nothing to read


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2020)

@PL fans enjoy


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2020)

@Kishido

Pls use this resized Sanji emote from now on.



You can even suggest it to be made an official emote here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Kishido
> 
> Pls use this resized Sanji emote from now on.
> 
> ...



Yeeeesss, make it official kishidooooo


----------



## Mariko (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeeeesss, make it official kishidooooo



Before Sanji dies. Next chapter.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Kishido
> 
> Pls use this resized Sanji emote from now on.
> 
> ...



i prefer the full size


----------



## Kishido (Jul 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Kishido
> 
> Pls use this resized Sanji emote from now on.
> 
> ...



Oh I see someone cried a bit LOL

And I did it already to @Soca but he ignored me because I am not a korean pop star


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Oh I see someone cried a bit LOL
> 
> And I did it already to @Soca but he ignored me because I am not a korean pop star



@Soca is a racist biat..... well you know..


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 29, 2020)

Still waiting for my emote to be approved


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


>



Go to work. It's only wednesday.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go to work. It's only wednesday.


In 2 hours


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> In 2 hours



Wait, what time is it there now?


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, what time is it there now?


2:20pm


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> 2:20pm



Why so late? :/
Aren't you working for the government?


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why so late? :/
> Aren't you working for the government?



Perks of the job. There's others beside that one. It's pretty cool. 

However I've been deathly bored as of late and on the verge of spending stupid amounts of money on stupid shit again.

Like a 50 l barrel of beer and pizza for meself 

or  hoes 

or coke 

never had it before

now might be a good time


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Perks of the job. There's others beside that one. It's pretty cool.
> 
> However I've been deathly bored as of late and on the verge of spending stupid amounts of money on stupid shit again.
> 
> ...



Hey hey.. Count me in. I'm in for all of that.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey hey.. Count me in. I'm in for all of that.


Have you had it.

On a scale of 1-10 what's it like?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Have you had it.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 what's it like?



Nah, never did any drugs tbh. Not even weed.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, never did any drugs tbh. Not even weed.



Weed is fine. I tried it back when I was like 22 or something then stopped. Coke is something I've never done and never thought I'd try but look where I am now. Never thought that money doesn't buy happiness saying would hold true. BAH


----------



## Mariko (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, never did any drugs tbh. Not even weed.



Sure.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Weed is fine. I tried it back when I was like 22 or something then stopped. Coke is something I've never done and never thought I'd try but look where I am now. Never thought that money doesn't buy happiness saying would hold true. BAH




I have a good friend who does it when we go out to the club. Whenever he gets drunk he takes some. I dunno if it works like that for everyone, but he's suddendly okay. And "hyper".



Mariko said:


> Sure.



It's the truth. You gonna hook me up with some?


----------



## Gin (Jul 29, 2020)

this looks like the bastard child of toga from bnha and hisoka


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have a good friend who does it when we go out to the club. Whenever he gets drunk he takes some. I dunno if it works like that for everyone, but he's suddendly okay. And "hyper".


Yea my lil brother used to do it too but on rare ass occasions when he was going down a spiral 



Gin said:


> this looks like the bastard child of toga from bnha and hisoka


Nah it just looks like hisoka in mummy wrap


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Gin said:


> this looks like the bastard child of toga from bnha and hisoka



Kinda looks like Hisoka (that's your avy, right?).


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Oh I see someone cried a bit LOL
> 
> And I did it already to @Soca but he ignored me because I am not a korean pop star


damn! soco do you need ryanna  cosplaying sanji to make it offical? maybe we can edit that lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea my lil brother used to do it too but on rare ass occasions when he was going down a spiral



I'd kick my little brother's ass if I knew he was doing it. XD


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, never did any drugs tbh. Not even weed.


so you dont even drink ? are you a muslimum by anychances? dont tell me you wanna marry a virgin


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Before Sanji dies. Next chapter.


as long as i can still see your balcony  sanji and i can die in peace


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'd kick my little brother's ass if I knew he was doing it. XD


Shit he was going through shit so I couldn't stop him 


Redline said:


> so you dont even drink ? are you a muslimum by anychances? dont tell me you wanna marry a virgin


You don't have to be religious to not have a drug vice son


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shit he was going through shit so I couldn't stop him
> 
> You don't have to be religious to not have a drug vice son



I hope he's good now..


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shit he was going through shit so I couldn't stop him
> 
> You don't have to be religious to not have a drug vice son


you know what they say, if you know where you cames from then you know who you are! drugs, genearlly speaking, have been use  ever since the begging of the human hystory!
 Do you know coffee is a drug, tea is a drug, tobacco, beer? everyone is free to choose do to what he wants , the only thing he cant do after is talk about thing he does not know, drug does not make you smarter , or cooler, they just make you more aware of what humans are in search for, addictions! i dont drink that much either anymore, but i still do smoke every day


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> as long as i can still see your balcony  sanji and i can die in peace


i always take your lewds as a compliment mariko, you can't runaway


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2020)

day 5231 still no : usopphappy  emote


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> day 5231 still no : usopphappy  emote


just edit a k  and a pop on usop hat and that emote will become suddenly available lol, maybe we should do that for sanji as well dont you agree mariko kun?


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2020)

Mikasa or Annie

which one do you like?


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

January said:


> Mikasa or Annie
> 
> which one do you like?


mikasa...tu casa jan eheheheh


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

January said:


> Mikasa or Annie
> 
> which one do you like?



As a character or purely on looks?


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> As a character or purely on looks?


As a character, i'd say depends on which factors appeals the most to you.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

January said:


> As a character, i'd say depends on which factors appeals the most to you.


Then Annie I guess. She had more inner conflict going on with her character which made her more interesting. Mikasa only ever has or had one motive which was to protect and love Eren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

Ok work time

Behave while I'm gone


----------



## MO (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Perks of the job. There's others beside that one. It's pretty cool.
> 
> However I've been deathly bored as of late and on the verge of spending stupid amounts of money on stupid shit again.
> 
> ...


just cashapp me the money instead of spending it on stupid shit


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

MO said:


> just cashapp me the money instead of spending it on stupid shit


As if that's not in the same category of doing stupid shit 

Shoo!


----------



## MO (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> As if that's not in the same category of doing stupid shit
> 
> Shoo!


I'll put it to good use.


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> As if that's not in the same category of doing stupid shit
> 
> Shoo!


lololo look , i often spend like about 8  euro per day on shit like gums ,candy , chips , coca cola and bisquits lol..that is probably becouse of the chamical hanger due to smoking lol, anyway that said,  if you sum it all up in a months time i end up spending more then 200 euro per monthe on supid shit! among the rest out of necesitity, if i would only quit that i would already have enough saved money for my holidays each yeah, but i can't manage to do it by my own ffs


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2020)

Gin said:


> this looks like the bastard child of toga from bnha and hisoka





Soca said:


> Nah it just looks like hisoka in mummy wrap





DeVision said:


> Kinda looks like Hisoka (that's your avy, right?).


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

@T.D.A tomorrow 3am Lakers - Clippers. But I won't be able to watch it cause I have to work on friday. FML.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A tomorrow 3am Lakers - Clippers. But I won't be able to watch it cause I have to work on friday. FML.



Yeah I'll probably just watch the highlights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah I'll probably just watch the highlights.



The worst part is, I'd watch it before work. But I don't think they will be highlights at 7am.. FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah I'll probably just watch the highlights.


It's show time!.. Lakers all in


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The worst part is, I'd watch it before work. But I don't think they will be highlights at 7am.. FUUUUUUUUUUUU


It will be a good match as usual, it all comes down to both leonard and LeBron at the end of it,  but if they both shine then it's more about the team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> @T.D.A  what do you use to upload video that are longer then 60 seconds ?  let men know thanks



streamable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


i had you on a video as the lewd king of the ol lol, let me know if you wanna see it lmaoooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> i had you on a video as the lewd king of the ol lol, let me know if you wanna see it lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


same color pattern, dont you see the resamblance? also better the back of my pic then the front of yours..imo...xd


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2020)

January said:


> Mikasa or Annie
> 
> which one do you like?



Annie obviously lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Annie obviously lol


no mikasa tukasa then?xd


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> no mikasa tukasa then?xd



dont like her as much as annie ymir hange and sasha lol

pretty bland character

i didnt read manga btw, only up to s3 anime so i am not very updated


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dont like her as much as annie ymir hange and sasha lol
> 
> pretty bland character
> 
> i didnt read manga btw, only up to s3 anime so i am not very updated


Sasha who? Gray? No wonder you choose her instead of mikasa lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2020)

I am here

fuck yall doing


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2020)

I actually prefer Mikasa, her skills are amazing and her dedication to her objectives resonates within me. Probably the same reason why i like Luffy as well. 

Annie is badass, pretty interesting but i can't quite tell what she's up to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I am here
> 
> fuck yall doing


how did it go? did you score ? anyway just becouse you asked i am watching this right now lol


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 29, 2020)

Annie for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Sasha who? Gray? No wonder you choose her instead of mikasa lol



sasha is the closest character to usopp on AoT

shes easily my fav character on that anime

I just enjoy seeing these kinda characters xd

simple, non broken over powered characters that are just trying their best to do stuff in their mangas were every1 around them is talented or just absurdly strong, yet they dont give it up lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I am here
> 
> fuck yall doing



Rewatching an anime I finished two days ago


----------



## Redline (Jul 29, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Oh I see someone cried a bit LOL
> 
> And I did it already to @Soca but he ignored me because I am not a korean pop star


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> I am here
> 
> fuck yall doing



Wtf? You worked only for like 3 hours.


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

morning folk 



DeVision said:


> Wtf? You worked only for like 3 hours.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Strengthen the lazy ass theory


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

I am hard and stronk worker shudup


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> I am hard and stronk worker shudup



For an asian person, you're extra lazy.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> For an asian person, you're extra lazy.



Or better yet in comparison to a.


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> For an asian person, you're extra lazy.


I'm black fool


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm black fool



I know. But if I said it, I would've been racist. That's why I made you say it.


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know. But if I said it, I would've been racist. That's why I made you say it.


It's still racist for thinking it. Reported!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's still racist for thinking it. Reported!



I'd belive you if you didn't know I was joking.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


People who are not so good looking usually get laid more, as they are not so picky.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2020)

January said:


> People who are not so good looking usually get laid more, as they are not so picky.


*Speaking from experience eh *


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 30, 2020)

Red Eyes


----------



## blueice12 (Jul 30, 2020)

Kind of wish Mad treasure look like Kullweet now


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2020)

zoro with that hd toeiland budget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> zoro with that hd toeiland budget


*GOAT  
*​


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm getting old. 

Need my retirement asap.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Rape sex doesn't count. My one time having sex > Big Mom sex life.



Blade said:


>



Broken link.


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision



Shanks is a hero. I always said that.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

@January don't be a p....


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

1 more day to go

@Mickey Mouse , how about we forget what happened and move on buddy?


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @January don't be a p....


ofc i'd be afraid. After all the month long spams i did, who knows what he has in mind. 

Been a week and he still hasn't unlocked his profile.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

January said:


> ofc i'd be afraid. After all the month long spams i did, who knows what he has in mind.
> 
> Been a week and he still hasn't unlocked his profile.



I know for sure that he sharpened his knife. Be careful.


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2020)

never forget


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2020)

Blade said:


> never forget



Meanwhile Zoro:



Those who watched the movie will understand.


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

:spookyoni

Any challenges out there?


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> tsk! alucard has no fear


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> tsk! alucard has no fear


After that 4 and 3, i thought you'd get a 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 30, 2020)

Luck in the dice, no luck in the gacha


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)

lmaooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Luck in the dice, no luck in the gacha


So we decide to kill Light. 


RIP Light


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)

January said:


> So we decide to kill Light.
> 
> 
> RIP Light


plus 30 or minus 12 ? lol


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> plus 30 or minus 12 ? lol


That one is too complex 

Someday maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)

January said:


> That one is too complex
> 
> Someday maybe


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 30, 2020)

January said:


> So we decide to kill Light.
> 
> 
> RIP Light



I'm sorry Light 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jul 30, 2020)

They are pirate, right? 
Then they are not they acting like one?

Pirate are suposed to be merciless person who dont exitate to do Bad thing for Money, kill People. 

But the Mugiwara never ACT like that. Instide in every arc about them so far they are presented as some kind of Hero who save the Island they come in from some tyran *who happen to be a true pirate.*

I dont mind the Mugiwara having a good Morality  but it is not a reason for them to be nice all the time.

It is why I like Nami so much, out of the Mugiwara, she has that love of Money that make her very pirate like, allong Zoro and Brook.


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> They are pirate, right?
> Then they are not they acting like one?
> 
> Pirate are suposed to be merciless person who dont exitate to do Bad thing for Money, kill People.
> ...


Putting this in the convo thread because this is a pretty silly thread to make after 23 years 

As soon as you hoist a jolly roger you're a pirate. There is no defined behaviour for a pirate in this universe, they come in all shades of grey where some lean to just having a fun adventure like the strawhats and others who waver to looting and plundering for selfish goals.

The strawhats are not and will never be dark shade of pirates who go looting and plundering for selfish needs. Even Namihoes love for money goes right into financing the crews adventures buying food, equipment for the ship, etc. If you want that type of pirate go watch black sails or something


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

Also what the fuck is up people 

It is I, Soca


----------



## Six (Jul 30, 2020)

At least you're not a HxH fan that hasn't gotten a chapter in 2 years.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Also what the fuck is up people
> 
> It is I, Soca



Damn you trolled me very hard.


 I was just asking a question, there was no bad intent.


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)

Snake said:


> At least you're not a HxH fan that hasn't gotten a chapter in 2 years.


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 30, 2020)

Snake said:


> At least you're not a HxH fan that hasn't gotten a chapter in 2 years.


I'm an HxH AND a Berserk fan, but I gave up on Togashi and Muira so


----------



## Six (Jul 30, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> I'm an HxH AND a Berserk fan, but I gave up on Togashi and Muira so


So we know the same pain... One day we will enter the Dark Continent. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope


----------



## Six (Jul 30, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> I'm an HxH AND a Berserk fan, but I gave up on Togashi and Muira so


PS 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Griffith did nothing wromg


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)

Snake said:


> PS
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The real Griffith is long dead anyway


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

You can't stop it, you gotta accept it, you can't knock it  
You gotta respect it , this is who I am , I can't help it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> You can't stop it, you gotta accept it, you can't knock it
> You gotta respect it , this is who I am , I can't help it



Yes yes I understand, you are a mod.
I know you are doing your work, but still you could have spared the thread and lock it  if thing get out of hand.


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> Yes yes I understand, you are a mod.


For curiosity sake how are are you in op?


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2020)

Snake said:


> At least you're not a HxH fan that hasn't gotten a chapter in 2 years.




> togashi is busy








































by replaying every dragon quest game out there


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jul 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> For curiosity sake how are are you in op?



I am interested in the activity of OP avenue lately. I am also in DB avenue for most of the time.

We can say I am a bit bored with Naruto avenue, expecialy the battledome.


----------



## hehey (Jul 30, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> I'm an HxH AND a Berserk fan, but I gave up on Togashi and Muira so


Didn't a Berserk chapter just come out? Have hope!


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 30, 2020)

hehey said:


> Didn't a Berserk chapter just come out? Have hope!


I was a big fan of Berserk. Problem was I forgot almost everything that happened in the story because of the long Hiatuses. I have no idea what happened in the story past when Griffith betrayed them lol my memory just instantly picks up on that damn boat. Should probably go back and reread it.


----------



## Vengarl (Jul 30, 2020)

hehey said:


> Didn't a Berserk chapter just come out? Have hope!


Has it been a year already?


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2020)

Traoooo lol


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 30, 2020)

this is pretty much how i feel about @Beast right now


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2020)

@T.D.A let's go Lakers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 31, 2020)

@Beast has accepeted that the only master is the grandmaster


----------



## Beast (Jul 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> this is pretty much how i feel about @Beast right now


loool, this is a good change.


Kamina. said:


> @Beast has accepeted that the only master is the grandmaster



I’ll take that one.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 31, 2020)

@Beast you joined the legion, too?!

what is this madness

(also since when is making toddlers cry a good thing?)


----------



## Beast (Jul 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Beast you joined the legion, too?!
> 
> what is this madness
> 
> (also since when is making toddlers cry a good thing?)


Nah, I once was though... for a short while, when I thought the world might end.   


Lol, you misunderstood, I was talking about my name change etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 31, 2020)

(i still like masterbeast better)


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

When Mickey returns and sees Jan.


----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When Mickey returns and sees Jan.


Lol..why? What happened?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jul 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..why? What happened?


My ranking is very high in his spite list


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 31, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu *​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)

Good game last night but I only managed to see the first two quarters the I fell asleep lol
First quarter made the difference


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 31, 2020)

What's up?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What's up?


Sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sup



Welcome back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 31, 2020)

Should I pull for Shekinah Tohka or wait and pull for Kurumi's equipment? Or save for those limited SS-rank spirits?

That is the question


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 31, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu @Alibaba Saluja @Flame @Blade *
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2020)

As if postponehawk has a right to be that cocky. XD


----------



## Flame (Jul 31, 2020)

He dipped as soon as he got a glimpse of his sword lmfao


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 31, 2020)

A new kitchen knife to deal with ~5 billion trash


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Shiba D. Inu @Alibaba Saluja @Flame @Blade *
> ​


@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Mickey Mouse


*Micky might not be caught up with the spoilers yet. *


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)

run


----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> run


Ok that was funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok that was funny.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

This is kinda fucked up and lol at dude leaving his girl.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse is gonna have a long list soon.


----------



## Redline (Jul 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey Mouse is gonna have a long list soon.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

One more hour and the kraken will be released. Beware.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

@Flame


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision



There you are.. Finally.
Now kill off @January


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> There you are.. Finally.
> Now kill off @January


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> There you are.. Finally.
> Now kill off @January



He has ran out of J months for the year. And was among the....users to try and trick me back here early......he will suffer.

@January


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

@Mariko when you see this. Please.....get your titties out of my face please.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah, he a legs man.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2020)

UwU


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse , how about a rematch?

:spookyoni


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He has ran out of J months for the year.


Whaaaa? There's still Jeptember, Jctober, Jovember and Jecember left.


----------



## Flame (Aug 1, 2020)

you morons done pissed off mickey mouse and now disney finna buy this whole forum and shut it down


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey's back


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> you morons done pissed off mickey mouse and now disney finna buy this whole forum and shut it down




I have immunity. He likes me.


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Ain't nobody safe now


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


> Ain't nobody safe now



I'm on his spite list for quite some time now. Don't worry about me.


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Mariko when you see this. Please.....get your titties out of my face please.


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision


welcome back mickey , gld to see you alive and kicking


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> you morons done pissed off mickey mouse and now disney finna buy this whole forum and shut it down


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse , how about a rematch?
> 
> :spookyoni


He's not taking the bait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2020)

Who makes these titles


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Venom said:


> Who makes these titles



Seeing the new name, I'd say Kinjin.


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Venom said:


> Who makes these titles


The daily reminder of the title's existence is too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse , how about a rematch?
> 
> :spookyoni



In due time January......in due time....


Which reminds me. Good vibes towards @T.D.A , @Nana , and @Go D. Usopp .....900s.....



@DeVision


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2020)

oh hey birthday man is back


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

_*210

*_​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh hey birthday man is back



Now tell us why you didn't want to ban him? It was an even worse punishment to stay strong. XD


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> In due time January......in due time....
> 
> 
> Which reminds me. Good vibes towards @T.D.A , @Nana , and @Go D. Usopp .....900s.....
> ...


but but what about me then? just becouse i didnt kiss  your ass  does it means i am on your spit list now? lmaooo
 this world is really losing his values ..xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh hey birthday man is back


Thanks for making me have to do this the hard way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thanks for making me have to do this the hard way.


95 days left mickey,  do the right thing!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> but but what about me then? just becouse i didnt kiss  your ass  does it means i am on your spit list now? lmaooo
> this world is really losing his values ..xd



You turned into.......a disappointment.


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You turned into.......a disappointment.


 put it in this way i could say the same thing about you dear mickey
damn you! lol.. only becouse you fuck  it up in your game by changing the rules as you pleased  you fool! but that is an old story , i forgave you about that  eheheh jk


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now tell us why you didn't want to ban him? It was an even worse punishment to stay strong. XD


It's called training your discipline. The next course is surviving 3 months 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Thanks for making me have to do this the hard way.



Just know I did it because I care


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*210
> 
> *_​


i can tell you are a bit rusty light!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's called training your discipline. The next course is surviving 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> Just know I did it because I care


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2020)

See all that rage you have? Focus it on your dice now


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Damn. Soca a troll. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> i can tell you are a bit rusty light!


*True. I haven't had a proper swordfight in years now. *


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *True. I haven't had a proper swordfight in years now. *


i only have a gun now ,  sorry i cant fight you , it would not be fair, but i might swap to Denjiro sama pretty soon so by then we can talk about it, i just wont use bersek for now , othervise that would be too op even for you.xd


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


>



1st video weird af.
2nd video wtf?
3rd video


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 2nd video wtf?






DeVision said:


> 1st video weird af.


I have no fucking idea what the girl was up to in 1st video


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Catch up on all the memes and Yamoto stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> In due time January......in due time....
> 
> 
> Which reminds me. Good vibes towards @T.D.A , @Nana , and @Go D. Usopp .....900s.....
> ...



mickey has come back to the back


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Catch up on all the memes and Yamoto stuff.


did you like my mickey mouse return pics?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Catch up on all the memes and Yamoto stuff.



Do you want more memes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Do you want more memes?


Of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> did you like my mickey mouse return pics?


As I said......i am disappointed in you. You sit your ass down in that corner over there.


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Do you want more memes?


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As I said......i am disappointed in you. You sit your ass down in that corner over there.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Now that I'm checking I've downloaded too many communist memes


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

@January  your best friend just got back, it is time to celebrate


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> @January  your best friend just got back, it is time to celebrate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Aug 1, 2020)

What @Mickey Mouse was doing whilst he was banned from the OL


@January @DeVision


----------



## Six (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


>


Thought 1st vid was an android for a second, damn near impossible to tell these K-Pop thots from actual plastic dolls.


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What @Mickey Mouse was doing whilst he was banned from the OL
> 
> 
> @January @DeVision






Mickey joins grandmaster legion


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What @Mickey Mouse was doing whilst he was banned from the OL
> 
> 
> @January @DeVision





This is great. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What @Mickey Mouse was doing whilst he was banned from the OL
> 
> 
> @January @DeVision





January said:


> Mickey joins grandmaster legion





DeVision said:


> This is great. XD


If Yamato joins the crew there is only one Legion I am starting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Snake said:


> Thought 1st vid was an android for a second, damn near impossible to tell these K-Pop thots from actual plastic dolls.


lol i couldnt t agree more on this, i thought she was a fake robot as well llmaooo


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If Yamato joins the crew there is only one Legion I am starting.


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


> Mickey joins grandmaster legion


lol he is going to killl them all, soon there willbe no more grandmaster legion Sanji Germs army gonna rule the OL 
we have our king already @Kishido


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If Yamato joins the crew there is only one Legion I am starting.


yeah follow the goden rules and make a yamato legion asap, i am a part of it since it is all thanks to my man Oden sama!  so first thanks him , and then you can praise yamato


----------



## Kishido (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol he is going to killl them all, soon there willbe no more grandmaster legion Sanji Germs army gonna rule the OL
> we have our king already @Kishido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 1, 2020)

It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

i will  follow your lead


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction


----------



## Flame (Aug 1, 2020)

suddenly yall are experts on scary dolls


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> suddenly yall are experts on scary dolls


RIP Flame


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction



Why the cross? Kappa


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> suddenly yall are experts on scary dolls


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


> RIP Flame


----------



## Flame (Aug 1, 2020)

January said:


> RIP Flame


If I don't survive this night, please carry for me the Gled roasts 



DeVision said:


> Why the cross? Kappa


idk about you but man sized dolls staring at you in the night is never a good sign


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> If I don't survive this night, please carry for me the Gled roasts



Thinking of his bae Gled. Cute. 




Flame said:


> idk about you but man sized dolls staring at you in the night is never a good sign



Take a knife.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction



This has @Mickey Mouse written all over it


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2020)

pls remove these overly sexual pictures from my christian naruto server, devision


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Venom said:


> pls remove these overly sexual pictures from my christian naruto server, devision



Only a dirty mind sees something sexual in my pictures.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction





T.D.A said:


> This has @Mickey Mouse written all over it



It depends on the Princess. Each one has a different meaning.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

_*Wait what??? Flame is being assaulted by a doll.  



Glen *_


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Wait what??? Flame is being assaulted by a doll.  *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Glen *_



Seems like that's their kink. Flame is easily scared anyways. 
I just hope the have a safe word.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Seems like that's their kink. Flame is easily scared anyways.
> I just hope the have a safe word.


*Safe phrases. *

*For Flame it's "My Internet was down" *
*For Glen it's " *_*Stop rating me tier specialist everytime I say something true you lewd man"*_


**


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Safe phrases. *
> 
> *For Flame it's "My Internet was down" *
> *For Glen it's " *_*Stop rating me tier specialist everytime I say something true you lewd man"*_
> ...


yeah they are meant for each other  a bit like you and dev becouse of the no language barriage and the zoron fanclub


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

*Glen after a session with Flame 
*​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


those are really beaufitul, better then the law version imo


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Is that Perona?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> those are really beaufitul, better then the law version imo


*Perona looks amazing. Everyone does, but Perona the most, followed by my boy Zoro. For me at least. *


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Perona looks amazing. Everyone does, but Perona the most, followed by my boy Zoro. For me at least. *



Once you see Boa, you don't see anyone else. They disappear.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that Perona?


*Aye. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Once you see Boa, you don't see anyone else. They disappear.


*Boa ain't in my top 5. Sorry. Tho I'll admit she looks hella fine in that one. *


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


i like how ace is the wildest , sabo the more noble, hancock  the naughtyone  and perona the hottest , judging by those desings , i must agree with dev on it, i am not usually a perona fan but that perora is another thing lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aye. *


that's  a Porno Perona not a normal one lol thanks god you lewd guys appreaciate


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> that's  a Porno Perona not a normal one lol thanks god you lewd guys appreaciate


----------



## Mariko (Aug 1, 2020)

French song about the police violences, from the US to Paris.

Sorry, no sub.

I'm still crying about how they managed to put it that right.

Title: ppl dying. If anyone want I'll take the time to translate.


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> French song about the police violences, from the US to Paris.
> 
> Sorry, no sub.
> 
> ...


La gentle Che muore!
Sad and true


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


He tamed Fujitora?!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> He tamed Fujitora?!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Boa ain't in my top 5. Sorry. Tho I'll admit she looks hella fine in that one. *


To not even at least be top 5 is fucking Madness.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> To not even at least be top 5 is fucking Madness.


*Perona/Robin/Viola>Bonney>Reiju 



Gimme your top 5 Mouse.*


----------



## Blade (Aug 1, 2020)

mickeyman has barely a day posting here

and this guy lewdrouge wants him to get banned by suggesting of posting all his oda piece waifus


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> and this guy lewdrouge


*I am not lewd. 





That's Dev *


----------



## Blade (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am not lewd. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lewdvision?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> lewdvision?


*Correct indeed. *


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2020)

Makino, Koala, Bellmere, Nojiko, Marguerite


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 1, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu @Flame @Alibaba Saluja @TheWiggian @Furinji Saiga @Blade *

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Perona/Robin/Viola>Bonney>Reiju *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gimme your top 5 Mouse.*



Robin/Smoothie/Boa/Yamoto/?()

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Those Mihawk edits are gold


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> To not even at least be top 5 is fucking Madness.


 boa is top 3   with robin as my fav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Perona is best girl in OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Those Mihawk edits are gold


here we have another comparison, like zoro like kaido...!
too bad Roger would swing him away like ahe did with Oden no matter how much hype you can put on him lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Perona is best girl in OP


sorry that was a well deserve desagree lol


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Top 5 girls in OP for me are Perona, Vivi, Reiju, Boa and Robin.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> sorry that was a well deserve desagree lol





No worries.

Only the dumb rating in the Alley is a negative rating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Bday @GANDO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

@GANDO all the best bro!


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2020)

Best OP girls

1.) Vivi
2.) Ulti
3. ) Robin
4.) Nami
5.) Perona

I said what I said.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey @Flame did Elsa from Frozen kill you yet?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Flame did Elsa from Frozen kill you yet?


Why?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why?






Flame said:


> It's dark af outside and someone left a massive doll of a certain disney princess right in front of my window and it scared the shit out of me. it's literally looking at my direction


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

RIP Flame 

OL will carry on your will.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @GANDO *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I sometimes feel that King resembles a lamb. 


@GANDO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2020)

January said:


> I sometimes feel that King resembles a lamb


​


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey Izo can you disarm King for me?
Sure no problems
Hei Izo can you disarm Katakuri for me?
What? No way boss that's impossible
Lol


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

:jeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Best OP girls
> 
> 1.) Vivi
> 2.) Ulti
> ...


Vivi? Ulti???? Nami!hoe!!????

Hell wrong with you 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​




Dope


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey. Don't you dare diss Vivi! Me and @shaantu gonna come after you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey. Don't you dare diss Vivi! Me and @shaantu gonna come after you!


She ain't top 5 

Top 10 but not top 5 :


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Dope


*Aye. King looks amazing. Can't wait to see more of him. *


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> She ain't top 5
> 
> Top 10 but not top 5 :



Give us your top 5 so we can let it slide this time.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Give us your top 5 so we can let it slide this time.


Find it yourself, it's somewhere around this place


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Find it yourself, it's somewhere around this place



Lazy ass, lazy to write it.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lazy ass, lazy to write it.


Why write it when I have this handy dandy quote button. It's called being efficient 

Found the top 20 thread 

This is from 2018 tho so stuff changed like Bacarrat being top 3. I'll replace her with Perona 

_


Soca said:



			20. Monet
19. Marguerette
18. Boa Sandersonia
17. Kikyo (this Kuja hoe)

16. Keimi
15. Aphelandra (tall Kuja hoe)

14. Lily Einstomach (best filler nakama ever)

13. Perona
12. Domino
11. Charlotte Amande
10. Charlotte Praline
9. Hina
8. Whitey Bay

7. Jewelry Bonney
6. Viola
5. Khalifa
4. Boa Hancock
3. Alvida
2. Baccarat

1. Nico Robin
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Why write it when I have this handy dandy quote button. It's called being efficient



Let me count the time using the handy dandy quoute button. I'll write my top 5 in the meantime.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Okay. Now die. Liar.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

Bring it!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Bring it!



Liar. "Vivi not top5, she top10". And then nowhere in the top 20. Liar. Fite me.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Liar. "Vivi not top5, she top10". And then nowhere in the top 20. Liar. Fite me.



And oh yeah. I mixed up F with B.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Liar. "Vivi not top5, she top10". And then nowhere in the top 20. Liar. Fite me.


I was tryna let y'all down easy. It's just my nature


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Bring it!


She does a naughty girl face there but I bet that if you push her to gag she will cry


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was tryna let y'all down easy. It's just my nature


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

Can we have a cosplay bae contest?
Something we can all cheer for?


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Can we have a cosplay bae contest?
> Something we can all cheer for?


Ain't no females here to do that


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey. Don't you dare diss Vivi! Me and @shaantu gonna come after you!


Vivi is on IMU black list Dev, sorry but she will be exterminated, she is the easiest target afterall


----------



## Mariko (Aug 2, 2020)

1-5:  Carrot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 1-5:  Carrot


I understand you find yourself merged with carrot character and soulong mode after dark, fair enough, she is cute and wild and so are you
Bunny Mariko


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


That seems like when Dev was captured into our team legends crew and then we set him free lol...it must have been  a shock for him looking back what happened afterwards, sorry about that it was just a pirates game


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2020)

Luka Doncic gotta win tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Luka Doncic gotta win tonight



Whom they're playing?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2020)

The Suns. 

But hey like anything can happen. Even if the suns are garbage.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> The Suns.
> 
> But hey like anything can happen. Even if the suns are garbage.



Don't worry then. XD


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2020)

For every Mavs loss we sacrifice one OLer.

So sorry about the news @Gledinos  really liked you.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> For every Mavs loss we sacrifice one OLer.
> 
> So sorry about the news @Gledinos  really liked you.




Gled is lucky the opponent is not that good.


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 2, 2020)

How come is this common belief in reddit that you can't imbue an elemental attack with Haki? I mean, Haki is literally a form of energy flowing through your body generated by your literal will. Its source is pretty much an intangible form of energy that you can manifest in various forms.


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> For every Mavs loss we sacrifice one OLer.
> 
> So sorry about the news @Gledinos  really liked you.


we should ask chuck about the suns lol


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)

too bad i dont see Kaido dripping blood...yet


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




:Erza


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

Is Kaido dofla level?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)

January said:


> :Erza


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)

We should have a dice game


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should have a dice game


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> How come is this common belief in reddit that you can't imbue an elemental attack with Haki? I mean, Haki is literally a form of energy flowing through your body generated by your literal will. Its source is pretty much an intangible form of energy that you can manifest in various forms.



You answered your own question. Reddit. Nevermind seeing a logia, Katakuri, imbue his attacks with Haki. Because it is elemental it it is some how different. Nope.....like Aokiji going through Jozu's defense....


----------



## Redline (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2020)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Robin/Smoothie/Boa/Yamoto/?()


Quick, what is the 1st thing ya notice all 4 women share in common. 1st to reply gets repped!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Quick, what is the 1st thing ya notice all 4 women share in common. 1st to reply gets repped!



Sorry but I don't know any Yamoto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sorry but I don't know any Yamoto.



You know who I mean. Yamato!!!


----------



## shaantu (Aug 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> She ain't top 5
> 
> Top 10 but not top 5 :


----------



## Soca (Aug 3, 2020)

shaantu said:


>


this cat outta nowhere


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> this cat outta nowhere



I hope you sleep comfortable at night.....


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> this cat outta nowhere



who's top 5, then?

for me it's nojiko and hammock. honorable mentions: hina


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> who's top 5, then?
> 
> for me it's nojiko and hammock. honorable mentions: hina



How the hell is the 3rd person an honorable mention? You have not even named 5!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How the hell is the 3rd person an honorable mention? You have not even named 5!



well, the 3rd one is not equal to the other 2? and i can't really think of any other people to fill that 'top' 5 quota


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well, the 3rd one is not equal to the other 2? and i can't really think of any other people to fill that 'top' 5 quota


..........how lazy are you!??!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ..........how lazy are you!??!?!?



very. but in this case, it's not just laziness. i'm being picky, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hope you sleep comfortable at night.....



Coup de etat, when?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Coup de etat, when?


Now.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)

Switzerland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Quick, what is the 1st thing ya notice all 4 women share in common. 1st to reply gets repped!


Long legs and big boobs


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

January said:


>


She should have said customers are always right


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

January said:


> Switzerland


It reminds me of my place I am from Turin, next to the Alps
Anyway did you know Switzerland is considered among one of the most difficult country to invade?


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> It reminds me of my place I am from Turin, next to the Alps
> Anyway did you know Switzerland is considered among one of the most difficult country to invade?


Sounds nice man.

I didn't know, mountains must have helped them, i guess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Long legs and big boobs



Fucking wrong. Something easier.


Robin
Smoothie
Boa
Yamato 




Come on.....they all share something else in common.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Last OPM chapter is just


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fucking wrong. Something easier.
> 
> 
> Robin
> ...


*O in the name? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> long hair?





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *O in the name? *


Both good guesses and not wrong. But something else.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Both good guesses and not wrong. But something else.



bangs if it's pre-skip robin?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> bangs if it's pre-skip robin?



Nope. I am going with just 3 more guesses before answering.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nope. I am going with just 3 more guesses before answering.



all are 'strong'


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Last OPM chapter is just



Wait was there another new one recently!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> all are 'strong'



I do like that and they are.....but no. I thought you were lazier then this.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> no


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

ALL ARE TALL! @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> ALL ARE TALL! @Mickey Mouse



Bingo.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

i swear i was about to go with 'all are female' at some point.


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bingo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i swear i was about to go with 'all are female' at some point.



Now that you have found some motivation....ready to finish that top 5 now?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now that you have found some motivation....ready to finish that top 5 now?












































nah. my list is perfect the way it is


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2020)

Come one @Mickey Mouse . Just admit you're a man like any other. You see boobs, you like. That's the way we are.


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fucking wrong. Something easier.
> 
> 
> Robin
> ...


they all have an o in their names


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fucking wrong. Something easier.
> 
> 
> Robin
> ...


they all have suffer a  tough childhood, they all have been caged


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 3, 2020)

What's up?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Come one @Mickey Mouse . Just admit you're a man like any other. You see boobs, you like. That's the way we are.



I thought your lewdness was more refined then this, DeVision.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 3, 2020)

*Dev  



















Some like ass more. *


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought your lewdness was more refined then this, DeVision.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like ass too.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 3, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

Do you wish HB to anime characters too?


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)

Makino best girl.

IRL the girl i would wanna spend most time would be Koala, girl went through hell and still is pretty cheerful and optimistic.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait was there another new one recently!?



Yes.

Epic.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

January said:


> Mariko best girl.



:blu


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> :blu


Give us a Luffy could splay Mariko!


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> :blu






who's the musician in your dp btw?

It's the first time i have seen this instrument.

Edit: i never knew about Melodica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

@Soca wtf is wrong with those skinny asses ? Those girls need some Parma ham lol


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Give us a Luffy could splay Mariko!



I generally don't cosplay, and when I do, I don't. 

No seriously, check the price of those stupid shits? 



January said:


> who's the musician in your dp btw?
> 
> It's the first time i have seen this instrument.



Augustus Pablo his name is. One of the Dub's "father". 

The instrument is called a melodica.

Pretty smooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes.
> 
> Epic.



Oh yeah that one I saw. I thought another one had dropped right after as well.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh yeah that one I saw. I thought another one had dropped right after as well.



Ah sorry. It was new to me. Thought he was released like today or yesterday.

Genos this chapter  

Murata's art as always. 

Can't wait for the anime version.


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I generally don't cosplay, and when I do, I don't.
> 
> No seriously, check the price of those stupid shits?
> 
> ...


i thought something like that above is easy to copy even if not original with some chinese clothes twenty euro and you are sorted lol, even the hat should not be difficult to find in france , it pretty simple isnt it?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> i thought something like that above is easy to copy even if not original with some chinese clothes twenty euro and you are sorted lol, even the hat should not be difficult to find in france , it pretty simple isnt it?



Just a Luffy cosplay isn't a problem I guess. I was answering concerning cosplays in general.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just a Luffy cosplay isn't a problem I guess. I was answering concerning cosplays in general.


i see , well no i just meant the luffy one, will you give us one then?
i am pretty sure you gonna recive tons of pos rep or likes , compliments ,whatever


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> i see , well no i just meant the luffy one, will you give us one then?
> i am pretty sure you gonna recive tons of pos rep or likes , compliments ,whatever



Lol, do I need a straw hat to have some? 

Anyway, if I find a nice one (straw hat) well, why not. I have the rest (red shirt and on).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, do I need a straw hat to have some?
> 
> Anyway, if I find a nice one (straw hat) well, why not. I have the rest (red shirt and on).


i suppose you dont lol, but that was worth trying , tag me when you do


----------



## Mariko (Aug 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> i suppose you dont lol, but that was worth trying , tag me when you do



I was on a Covid theme actually (mask theme), but I'll see if I find a (real) straw hat (not a cosplay shit, something I can actually use as a hat).


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I was on a Covid theme actually (mask theme), but I'll see if I find a (real) straw hat (not a cosplay shit, something I can actually use as a hat).


Yeah I guess in some agricultural or plants shops or factory you might find one cheap and real Strawhat


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I like ass too.


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

......and this is God blessed vision !


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Aug 3, 2020)

Clippers vs Mavs will be an interesting match up in the round 1 playoffs, very possible Dallas could cause an upset.


----------



## Irene (Aug 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> In due time January......in due time....
> 
> 
> Which reminds me. Good vibes towards @T.D.A , @Nana , and @Go D. Usopp .....900s.....
> ...


You are back  !!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> You are back  !!


*So are you *


----------



## Irene (Aug 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *So are you *


Actually no 

I just logged in to see if there something interesting going on

I have lost interest inforums nowadays  I won't be active


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Actually no
> 
> I just logged in to see if there something interesting going on
> 
> I have lost interest inforums nowadays  I won't be active


*Oh I see. Sucks. But if you think you need a break, of course do it. You'll be missed. And come back soon. Oh and take care. *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2020)

I want to rewatch TTGL (tre anime, not the movies)

 r


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Aug 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Oh I see. Sucks. But if you think you need a break, of course do it. You'll be missed. And come back soon. Oh and take care. *


Thanks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Actually no
> 
> I just logged in to see if there something interesting going on
> 
> I have lost interest inforums nowadays  I won't be active



Don't blame you. Just don't he a stranger.


----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thanks


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 4, 2020)

what are these  top 5 grill lists ive been seeing???

every1 knows top 5 grills are:

5. Marguerite
4. Koala
3. Monet
2. Perona
1. Vivi


cmon guys its common sense and it's also written in the ancient ponyglyphs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what are these  top 5 grill lists ive been seeing???
> 
> every1 knows top 5 grills are:
> 
> ...


Man, i miss monet

I read One Piece weekly with the hope that someday i'll see monet in the cover story.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Thanks


 woah where’s the avi from


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 4, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> woah where’s the avi from



It's a drawing from an artist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 4, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> woah where’s the avi from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have lost interest inforums nowadays  I won't be active



@Mariko right now:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

*@Shiba D. Inu *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

*Had to delete that Yamato one. Didn't see the slip lmao. *


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had to delete that Yamato one. Didn't see the slip lmao. *


She's best girl.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> She's best girl.


*Perona. *


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko right now:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had to delete that Yamato one. Didn't see the slip lmao. *


The pic was fine.

Maybe too fine.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> The pic was fine.
> 
> Maybe too fine.


*I'll try to edit it later a bit lmao. *


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> The pic was fine.
> 
> Maybe too fine.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> The pic was fine.
> 
> Maybe too fine.



What pic?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Great pics


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Great pics



​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had to delete that Yamato one. Didn't see the slip lmao. *



Pm me


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





Mariko said:


> What pic?





DeVision said:


> Pm me


You guys letting your imagination running wild


----------



## Irene (Aug 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko right now:


 

good for her


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Pm me


* *


*I edited it now lmao. *
​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Perona should appear in Wano


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

_*@Lurker *_​


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

End of OP.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

That is fake news Saitama can't be cut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'll try to edit it later a bit lmao. *


Lewdman strikes again! He is gonna edit the slip...lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Lurker *_​


The first one seems a man , the second is cute, I will find some proper Yamato pic light let the adults make their choices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


She can be like only from 80 years old creepy mans or teens under 16 I suppose she is like a babydoll or a toy , but I can give her the benefits of the doubt since apparently the  youngster of your age , up to 24/5 still like this type of sexual fantasies girls you nasty boyz
IMHO


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> She can be like only from 80 years old creepy mans or teens under 16 I suppose she is like a babydoll or a toy , but I can give her the benefits of the doubt since apparently the  youngster of your age , up to 24/5 still like this type of sexual fantasies girls you nasty boyz
> IMHO


She is 18+ my man.

And the legal age in some coutries is 16+

And in some is even lower with tutorage from the parents etc.

Also she does not act or is seen as underaged.

*Character Information
Birthday*: June 7th
*Age*: 25 (debut) 27 (after timeskip)
Height: 160 cm (5'3")
Measurement(s) (Bust - Waist - Hips): 85 cm - 57 cm - 83 cm (33" - 22" - 33")

Age or body is nothing underage there.

Plus she is a fictional character


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

@Lurker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


> She is 18+ my man.
> 
> And the legal age in some coutries is 16+
> 
> ...


Fair enough, from 16 to 18 up to 20 maybe even after certain mindset never change that much
Ps off course she is fictional , we are all fictional here too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Lurker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ps off course she is fictional , we are all fictional here too lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Cheers up ren Life is short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Cheers up ren Life is short

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

After BIGY some nate:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Espeically for lewd dogs like you Maru:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Espeically for lewd dogs like you Maru:


Every time I hear this song it gives me guzbumps, I wonder  why... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Every time I hear this song it gives me guzbumps, I wonder  why... XD



For me it is something like this one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Damn you all now I am going joging and sprinting, this music is reminding me of my six pack days:


It is your fault @DeVision , @Redline  and @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow!  

Beyrouth, today.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2020)

_*Some quick memes I made. 
This one for Shiba lmao  @Shiba D. Inu 



*_​


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2020)

dahell


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2020)

same


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> same



I'm so damn sleepy lately. The weather switched like crazy.
Friday it was 40°C, and this morning it was 13°C.


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm so damn sleepy lately. The weather switched like crazy.
> Friday it was 40°C, and this morning it was 13°C.


You sure you didn't travel someplace in the last 3 days?


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

Beirut Port


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> You sure you didn't travel someplace in the last 3 days?



Nope it's the truth. I legit got a sunstroke at work on friday. And saturday night there was a huge storm. Since then it's raining.


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nope it's the truth. I legit got a sunstroke at work on friday. And saturday night there was a huge storm. Since then it's raining.


I usually fall sick with drastic weather changes.

Hope you okay.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> I usually fall sick with drastic weather changes.
> 
> Hope you okay.



I'm good now. On friday I was fucked up. 
Had to throw up a few times. Sun really got me bad..


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> Beirut Port


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


>



Not funny but funny anyway 

What's the original movie name already?


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Not funny but funny anyway
> 
> What's the original movie name already?


Thats the  Ring Mariko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Thats the  Ring Mariko



Yes. That's it. Thanks.

Concept was good but both the original (Jap) and american versions were actually rather meh. 

Imo.


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes. That's it. Thanks.
> 
> Concept was good but both the original (Jap) and american versions were actually rather meh.
> 
> Imo.


the americans are really lame  very true. acutaua lly the only one i really liked was the scary movie version of it lol? do you remember it? have a look
 and this one lol


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> the americans are really lame  very true. acutaua lly the only one i really liked was the scary movie version of it lol? do you remember it? have a look
> and this one lol





Scary movies are stupid but really good. All of them. Actors are great.


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Scary movies are stupid but really good. All of them. Actors are great.


what about the paranormal activite mcock movie? hauntes house 1 and 2 ! those are funny as hell too

tik tak tok! lmaooo the busta rhymes


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

@Redline yeah, I've always been a big fan of horror movies. References are needed to get SMovs funny parts.

Besides being funny while meming horror movies is harder than being serious in actual ones. This is why I said great actors.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> what about the paranormal activite mcock movie? hauntes house 1 and 2 ! those are funny as hell too



Hmm no, I don't remember... Whet are them titles? I'm curious now...

Aww you edited. I'm gonna watch this shit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hmm no, I don't remember... Whet are them titles? I'm curious now...
> 
> Aww you edited. I'm gonna watch this shit!


enjoy it then get ready  to lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

@T.D.A @Shiba D. Inu 

Ulti cross Zoro's path

Ulti: "Who're you?! Get outta my way!"

Zoro: "Hm? Another embarassing headliner huh? How tiresome"

1 minute later:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Ulti cross Zoro's path
> 
> ...


Ulti walks off Enma Slash and Asura


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ulti walks off Enma Slash and Asura



Law would do the same but more SFW.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Ulti cross Zoro's path
> 
> ...




Ulti probably becomes Zorofangirl99


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ulti probably becomes Zorofangirl99



You mean half Ulti


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

i thought OL consensus was Zoro was below doflamingo level.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 4, 2020)

In OL there aren't consensus about anything


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> i thought OL consensus was Zoro was below doflamingo level.



Not when it comes to chicks. 

More seriously, DD would wreck Ulti.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In OL there aren't consensus about anything



Wrong.

We all are upset by breaks.


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Not when it comes to chicks.
> 
> More seriously, DD would wreck Ulti.


DD would give Kaido a run for his money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 4, 2020)

January said:


> i thought OL consensus was Zoro was below doflamingo level.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 4, 2020)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

Choose a pair of Ulti teeth..cit Oda.


----------



## Redline (Aug 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ulti probably becomes Zorofangirl99


lets roll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Had to delete that Yamato one. Didn't see the slip lmao. *



I need to see this. For research purposes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> * *
> 
> 
> *I edited it now lmao. *
> ​


*^*



Mickey Mouse said:


> I need to see this. For research purposes.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> * *
> 
> 
> *I edited it now lmao. *
> ​


 Oh Yeah!! Busted.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2020)

January said:


> i thought OL consensus was Zoro was below doflamingo level.



According to Amol's weekly threads everyone is Doflamingo level
Even you. Your momma and your dog too


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

_*@Shiba D. Inu *_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *^*



I have pm....>.>


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have pm....>.>


*Mic *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Mic *



R-research purposes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> R-research purposes.


*Tbh, it was maybe barely visible lmao. Just the tip on the shirt. And I can't find the pic now lmao. *


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Shiba D. Inu *_​


Best girl

Yamato who


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Best girl
> 
> Yamato who


​


----------



## January (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Tbh, it was maybe barely visible lmao. Just the tip on the shirt. And I can't find the pic now lmao. *


I don't get it, why did you even edit it?

no one would have bothered in this section


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

January said:


> I don't get it, why did you even edit it?
> 
> no one would have bothered in this section


_*@Lurker is 13. *_


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Lurker is 13. *_


Negged.


----------



## January (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Lurker is 13. *_


oh yeah..i forgot.

You're right to edit it then.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Negged.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Lol you’re just mad I body you every time we debate. I’m warning you, Get off my case fam before I end your OL career. Now that I think about it, I already ended it.​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## El Hermano (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 5, 2020)

Hellou!


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

my favourite brasilian girl i love her plus her voice make me melt , i think brasilian is a faboulous language, better then italian  for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hellou!


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> my favourite brasilian girl i love her plus her voice make me melt , i think brasilian is a faboulous language, better then italian  for me



Brazilian songs are always upbeat


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Best girl
> 
> Yamato who


i will decide if become an ulti stan as soon as her mouth is fully revealed, better be safe then sorry lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Shiba D. Inu *_​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Negged.



Watch your language there young man.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Watch your language there young man.


Negged.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey gets payback against most worst.


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Negged.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Reported.


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Reported.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Just joking.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> After BIGY some nate:


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Espeically for lewd dogs like you Maru:


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 5, 2020)

So much lewdness


----------



## January (Aug 5, 2020)

Redline is back at it again.


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So much lewdness


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

January said:


> Redline is back at it again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Aren't they potentially brother and sister?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't they potentially brother and sister?




_*KING THE WILDFIRE's race is extinct. *_​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't they potentially brother and sister?


Oh so Disney cares now?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*KING THE WILDFIRE's race is extinct. *_​


Since when?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Since when?


​


----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Might have been lost.....might have been....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Might have been lost.....might have been....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



What is with your face today?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is with your face today?


_*I am tired. *_


----------



## January (Aug 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Told ya, he looks like a lamb


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 5, 2020)

kol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

El Hermano said:


>



Wow.. If that's the fave panel.....


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 6, 2020)

lol ren

ye ive been grinding mafia lately its actually fun

got devision, mickey and shrike on this game and they are all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 6, 2020)

will we get an update on that queen emote with the anime version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2020)

Is the chapter hype or should I just read the spoilers?


----------



## shaantu (Aug 6, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> Is the chapter hype or should I just read the spoilers?


not hype enough for me


----------



## shaantu (Aug 6, 2020)

but its prolly because I'm not so much into OP anymore lol


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 6, 2020)

OP chapters be like:

Talk, set-up, off panel. 

Talk, set-up, off panel. 

Rinse & repeat.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 6, 2020)

can anyone tag me when the chapter release thanks


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Don't spoil. 
Hype or no hype is a spoiler too.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2020)

So who's also not reading the spoilers.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> So who's also not reading the spoilers.



You and me it seems. The others spoil


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2020)

_*Top 3 Beast Pirates. *_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

You're the worst kind. Read spoilers, post memes, and then you do nothing until sunday when viz comes out. I hate you.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2020)

Yo. Don't spoil with memes. I don't do this very often. I wanna make it count.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2020)

*I am not spoiling anything lmao. *


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2020)

So yeah. someone tag us please when the chapter is out. I keep going to check if any threads are made, but then I might get tempted you know.


----------



## Flame (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn OL and their need of making fun of members... Even without being spoiled I can tell what's gonna happen already


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Damn OL and their need of making fun of members... Even without being spoiled I can tell what's gonna happen already



Take this Gled tier tier specialist!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Damn OL and their need of making fun of members... Even without being spoiled I can tell what's gonna happen already


----------



## Flame (Aug 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Take this Gled tier tier specialist!


funnily enough, he's one of them 


Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You and me it seems. The others spoil


so tell me what do you want to know how about momo dies! is it good enough?


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Top 3 Beast Pirates. *_​


you forgot the funk! and also we hav enot seen anything about others yet, as if one FM that can even keep the handle of his sword by a bullet is the best lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> Is the chapter hype or should I just read the spoilers?


dont!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2020)

I have been so pissed off these last 2 days with towing companies that I have not been doing my Birthday wishes.


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have been so pissed off these last 2 days with towing companies that I have not been doing my Birthday wishes.


that,s unforgivable mickey!


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 6, 2020)

Spoiler.

Zoro cuts off Kaido's and BM's head and the SH set sail to Elbaf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday @Kirin Thunderclap !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2020)

yo. if king  ulti and whos whos end up being good part of the chapter im reporting you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spoiler.
> 
> Zoro cuts off Kaido's and BM's head and the SH set sail to Elbaf.





Lawliet said:


> yo. if king  ulti and whos whos end up being good part of the chapter im reporting you


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Can't believe we spent summer like this 

This year had been so bad and boring ugh  2021 when ?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey there stranger.


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Can't believe we spent summer like this
> 
> This year had been so bad and boring ugh  2021 when ?


next year


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey there stranger.


 

How r u ?


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> next year


*after 4 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> How r u ?


It's almost weekend, so.. XD


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's almost weekend, so.. XD


Weekend is all that matter


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


>



Did you read the new SL chapter?

The part with Go Gun-Hee was hilarious. The hell was he thinking with "It's good to be young"?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Weekend is all that matter



Look who's here.

Nana


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Did you read the new SL chapter?
> 
> The part with Go Gun-Hee was hilarious. The hell was he thinking with "It's good to be young"?


Damn I Did not ...

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Finally I was thinking of reading the Novel again Zehaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Weekend is all that matter



Nowdays it's the only thing that's making me happy. XD

Oh.. And champions league is back. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> *after 4 months


Look at the bright side, we are getting closer to chapter 1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Look at the bright side, we are getting closer to chapter 1000


Idc about OP I dropped it long time ago


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Idc about OP I dropped it long time ago


Did you?
So what are you looking forward to see for the 2021?


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Did you?
> So what are you looking forward to see for the 2021?


idk I am just looking forward to it
This year feel cursed I just hope 2021 ? Will be better


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

_Are you willing to pay $350 for a piece of art from your favourite author?_
_Thats how you know when a guy has reached greatness. The price of the artbook keeps going up and it can literally be in the thousands in the next 10 years. Even the anime return can boost it up to next level. __*Kubo is the next Pablo Picasso, the modern day Leonardo da Vinci, the neo Jackson Pollock*_


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> _Are you willing to pay $350 for a piece of art from your favourite author?
> Thats how you know when a guy has reached greatness. The price of the artbook keeps going up and it can literally be in the thousands in the next 10 years. Even the anime return can boost it up to next level. __*Kubo is the next Pablo Picasso, the modern day Leonardo da Vinci, the neo Jackson Pollock*_


Leonardo sweetie I am sorry ...


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> idk I am just looking forward to it
> This year feel cursed I just hope 2021 ? Will be better


For sure it will be ...time heals the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Leonardo sweetie I am sorry ...


It's a meme from a Obd member. Nice copypasta??


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's a meme from a Obd member. Nice copypasta??


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


>


Keishin guy made the post.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2020)

Sup


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sup


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Goda emote :soon


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sup


Hellooo



How r u ?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Goda emote :soon


Sounds good.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Sup



What is with the eyes of your char?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hellooo
> 
> 
> 
> How r u ?


Not bad. Thank your for asking.





DeVision said:


> What is with the eyes of your char?


They look normal too me, although his eyes aren't actually that blue.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Not bad. Thank your for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He kinda looks like he's "schielen". (wow it's tough to fit it into english XD)


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He kinda looks like he's "schielen". (wow it's tough to fit it into english XD)


Dude is crazy after all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2020)

He looks like it. XD And he looks like a badass.
But don't like his right eye one the avy.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He looks like it. XD And he looks like a badass.
> But don't like his right eye one the avy.


Er ist ein Ehrenmann.
It's because of the angle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> can anyone tag me when the chapter release thanks





Lawliet said:


> So yeah. someone tag us please when the chapter is out. I keep going to check if any threads are made, but then I might get tempted you know.


Chapter is out. Check your reps.

Beware though - the quality of the scans is quite bad. We might get something better in a couple of hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blueice12 (Aug 6, 2020)

Favorite Anime Mcs?
Mines are these
Honoka from The Third: The Girl With The Blue Eye
Kuro from Kurokami the Animation
Hamyuts from Book of Bantorra
Canaan from Canaan
Nadie from El Cazador de la Bruja


----------



## Redline (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 6, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Favorite Anime Mcs?
> Mines are these
> Honoka from The Third: The Girl With The Blue Eye
> Kuro from Kurokami the Animation
> ...



idk all of these lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spoiler.
> 
> Zoro cuts off Kaido's and BM's head and the SH set sail to Elbaf.



ur haki can see very far into the future eh


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm light years, head of my peers! 
Want some you can come bring it right here!! 
Can't clown me, come round me!! 
Bow down I was crowned when they found mee!!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 6, 2020)

Sees Mbxx.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Sees Mbxx.



He was here?


----------



## Rohan (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 7, 2020)

i have the sudden urge to change my username to mordor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i have the sudden urge to change my username to mordor


That's an interesting username.

Your watchful eye will always be upon us.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 7, 2020)

@January 

i was just trolling the previous poster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @January
> 
> i was just trolling the previous poster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2020)

Flame said:


> If I don't survive this night, please carry for me the Gled roasts


Seeking help cause you can't face me alone ? 

Tssk why am I not surprised


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2020)

morning folk 



DeVision said:


> He was here?


he lurked for a moment


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur haki can see very far into the future eh



Precog is a stat on us IRL


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 7, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk
> 
> 
> he lurked for a moment



Morning.

Why didn't you invite him to stay for coffee?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


this picture is lewd. 

I mean it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 7, 2020)

​


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2020)

January said:


>



Wow. That cute doggo!!


----------



## Redline (Aug 7, 2020)

January said:


>


 @Mariko


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 7, 2020)

:spookyoni


----------



## Redline (Aug 7, 2020)

January said:


> :spookyoni


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (Aug 8, 2020)

There is evidently a small issue with the site's coding right now. If anyone is unable to see rep bars at the moment, try changing your style/skin. It should show up for some but not others, in case anyone was wondering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> There is evidently a small issue with the site's coding right now. If anyone is unable to see rep bars at the moment, try changing your style/skin. It should show up for some but not others, in case anyone was wondering.



It looks better like this. XD


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> There is evidently a small issue with the site's coding right now. If anyone is unable to see rep bars at the moment, try changing your style/skin. It should show up for some but not others, in case anyone was wondering.


How do you chance skin/style?


----------



## January (Aug 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> How do you change skin/style?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2020)

@January thx. Tried all the skins. Can’t seem to get use to any of them. And then most of them have the yellow rep bar and rep ranks from 5 years ago, lol. Guess I’ll stay on this default skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @January thx. Tried all the skins. Can’t seem to get use to any of them. And then most of them have the yellow rep bar and rep ranks from 5 years ago, lol. Guess I’ll stay on this default skin.



You can change the rep bar to the spiral (go on user, then preferences) if you like the spiral more.
Or you can change the gold bar to a pink one. (also in the preferences)


----------



## January (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> if you like to spiral around, become swirly strawhat .
> Or you can change the gold bar to a pink one, find Nami


Instructions unclear. Ended up contacting Mbxx to destroy the thread.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

January said:


> Instructions unclear. Ended up contacting Mbxx to destroy the thread.



Don't care for you regulars. I'm undestroyable. I'll survive anything.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You can change the rep bar to the spiral (go on user, then preferences) if you like the spiral more.
> Or you can change the gold bar to a pink one. (also in the preferences)



Ayy

Naruto skin is similar enough to default without the current bug.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Redline (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

January said:


>


Kid unlocked all the requirements to go SSJ.
That.......is not a compliment.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Anyone using photoshop or something like that? 
I need someone to remove the watermark from my cover photo.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 8, 2020)

Never forget @Fel1x. I wanked Kaido before it was cool.


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Never forget @Fel1x. I wanked Kaido before it was cool.


actually see my message in that thread. I was solid Kaido hyper too at that time

omg Kaido attacked Oden's castle in 2018..... I thought that was at best in the end  of 2019. holy fuck. Wano arc is that long and full of hiatuses

but, anyway, welcome to Yonko set.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> actually see my message in that thread. I was solid Kaido hyper too at that time
> 
> omg Kaido attacked Oden's castle in 2018..... I thought that was at best in the end  of 2019. holy fuck. Wano arc is that long and full of hiatuses
> 
> but, anyway, welcome to Yonko set.


Yup, you're consistent.

And no lol

I'm glad you agreed with my post back then.


Kinjin said:


> Kaido will easily show island+ level attacks, let's be real here. Whitebeard has the power to destroy the world, as per Sengoku. Even if you think it's just because of his DF, Kaido in his dragon form could achieve that too.


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> And no lol


its too late to say no. I already informed admiral fans that we have global moderator on our side





Kinjin said:


> I'm glad you agreed with my post back then.


A monster among monsters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

You wankers and your wanking. It will destroy this place!!!!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You wankers and your wanking. It will destroy this place!!!!


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

@Kinjin 
my post


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Kinjin
> my post


Had to edit your post because we're in non-spoilers territory.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Had to edit your post because we're in non-spoilers territory.


ah. that's why. well, nobody is actually waiting for official translation. only to check if something in pirate translation seemed wrong. but anyway, the rule exists, ok


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> ah. that's why. well, nobody is actually waiting for official translation. only to check if something in pirate translation seemed wrong. but anyway, the rule exists, ok




You should defy @Kinjin even further!


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You should defy @Kinjin even further!


he is part of Yonko set now. 
In the OL world, those who break the rules are scum, but those who abandon their friends _are worse than scum_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> he is part of Yonko set now.
> In the OL world, those who break the rules are scum, but those who abandon their friends _are worse than scum_



Yonko set?


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yonko set?


what's wrong? Kinjin wanted to join it for long. especially Yonko set convo


----------



## January (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> what's wrong? Kinjin wanted to join it for long. especially Yonko set convo



@Kinjin I had no idea.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 8, 2020)

@Kinjin


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kinjin I had no idea.


Fake news.


GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Kinjin


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

btw, any idea why I don't see my and others rep bars from today? I didn't change my settings


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> btw, any idea why I don't see my and others rep bars from today? I didn't change my settings



That's the last step before getting banned. Like a sign. Be careful.


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's the last step before getting banned. Like a sign. Be careful.


I don't trust information from Rachel's fan club leader


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's the last step before getting banned. Like a sign. Be careful.


We are all getting banned?


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We are all getting banned?



Everyone except for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2020)

one armed shanks > onepunch man > one piece verse

breh


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

The One armed snitch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Everyone except for me.



@Soca


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca


tag mbxx


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> tag mbxx


He was lurking a day or two ago.


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He was lurking a day or two ago.


probably wanted to ban anyone who disagrees about Kaido being the strongest ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> tag mbxx



And have to make a public apology like @Shroomsday !? No thank you!


----------



## January (Aug 8, 2020)

Colored 987 last page

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> probably wanted to ban anyone who disagrees about Kaido being the strongest ever


So nearly everyone.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

We got @Flame Vs @Blade here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We got @Flame Vs @Blade here.



Damn @Blade would @Flame really work you like that?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We got @Flame Vs @Blade here.



Who is who? XD


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who is who? XD


Flame is the short one.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Flame is the short one.



Explains his grunting.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Explains his grunting.


Been waiting on this fight for a long time.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Been waiting on this fight for a long time.



You weird af.
That fight looks like some hillbilly/redneck fight from Alabama.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You weird af.
> That fight looks like some hillbilly/redneck fight from Alabama.


Probaly is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You weird af.
> That fight looks like some hillbilly/redneck fight from Alabama.





Lurker said:


> Probaly is.



They said it is in North Carolina.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They said it is in North Carolina.



Even worse.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Even worse.


That's what she said.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We got @Flame Vs @Blade here.





Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn @Blade would @Flame really work you like that?




i would smack both flame and lurker with one hand, twisting their pencilnecks like kit kat bars


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2020)

@Lurker 


don't start a beef with me, boi

i will end your nf career worse than samurai 8 had the axe dropped on it


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Lurker
> 
> 
> don't start a beef with me, boi
> ...


Come on man. You always mess with Flame so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse You would back down too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Mickey Mouse You would back down too.



@Blade face me.


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Blade face me.




neega

sit down

why are you in the mood of getting the yamcha treatment?

what's going on with people trying to fight me today? are you feeling alright?

has coronabeerus and dementia finally melted your aged mouse brain?

i don't want to send you in the hospital, lad 

don't challenge me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> neega
> 
> sit down
> 
> ...



I thought Lurker was up to it but he best stick to what he is best at and lurking or getting banned.


I just feel like you have dulled with all the nothing that has been put in your way these last few years.


You got a false sense of security and I am just here to remind you that it is not so.




So get your rusted ass up, boi.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Lurker
> 
> 
> don't start a beef with me, boi
> ...


here how i picture lurker inviting you to  a car ride


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought Lurker was up to it but he best stick to what he is best at and lurking or getting banned.
> 
> 
> I just feel like you have dulled with all the nothing that has been put in your way these last few years.
> ...


Stay humble Minnie Mouse. Blade is gonna Hakai you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Stay humble Minnie Mouse. Blade is gonna Hakai you.



Glad you surfaced long enough from his dick to say nothing but suck him off verbally. Sit your ass back down.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Glad you surfaced long enough from his dick to say nothing but suck him off verbally. Sit your ass back down.


I'm just warning you Supes. Remember who got you to close your own wall because of copypasta.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2020)

I feel like these last 2 chapters could have been 1. Just so much build up.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I feel like these last 2 chapters could have been 1. Just so much build up.



Problem is that One Piece chapters are always 16-17 pages. So difficult to cram in.

Pacing would benefit if chapters were a few pages longer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Problem is that One Piece chapters are always 16-17 pages. So difficult to cram in.
> 
> Pacing would benefit if chapters were a few pages longer



Or.....or cut out some unnecessary over the top reactions and moments that take up multiple pages. He is just goin slow with the action now. Was that 2 page reaction/flashback really needed for Kaido? 2 Chapters and the single attack against Kaido just finished.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Or.....or cut out some unnecessary over the top reactions and moments that take up multiple pages. He is just goin slow with the action now. Was that 2 page reaction/flashback really needed for Kaido? 2 Chapters and the single attack against Kaido just finished.



While standalone panels of characters reactions plus other transitions aren't that vital in the grand scheme of things, without them when reading the chapter, it wouldn't flow nor show progression in a way that would dampen the reading experience.


----------



## Blade (Aug 9, 2020)

@Gledinos






the past wss and the future wss, meeting through space/time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoro's gonna see Ryuuma's spirit when he visits his grave at the end of Wano imo.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> While standalone panels of characters reactions plus other transitions aren't that vital in the grand scheme of things, without them when reading the chapter, it wouldn't flow nor show progression in a way that would dampen the reading experience.



With the amount of breaks we have now gotten over the last 2 or 3 years it just feels like it loses more and more of that impact.  Like we did not need to see those scenes that we saw earlier this scene. Oda should implied this sense in Kaido long before this.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> With the amount of breaks we have now gotten over the last 2 or 3 years it just feels like it loses more and more of that impact.  Like we did not need to see those scenes that we saw earlier this scene. Oda should implied this sense in Kaido long before this.



Yeah the breaks are killing the manga. Readers can't even wait a month or two and then read the chapters altogether because there's only like 2-3 released in that period


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah the breaks are killing the manga. Readers can't even wait a month or two and then read the chapters altogether because there's only like 2-3 released in that period


It's killing Nana.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 9, 2020)

TFW you learn Drake spent 400K dollars for a bed.  

I mean, 400k. 

For a bed. 

For a damn bed.

I hope he sleeps well.


----------



## January (Aug 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> TFW you learn Drake spent 400K dollars for a bed.
> 
> I mean, 400k.
> 
> ...


Wait till you find out that Drake actually sleeps on the floor.

while this one sleeps on the bed.


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> TFW you learn Drake spent 400K dollars for a bed.
> 
> I mean, 400k.
> 
> ...



If I had that money I would spend 400k on a glass of water


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2020)

If I were a moron


----------



## Redline (Aug 9, 2020)

Just not gonna use no names...help yourself


----------



## Kiemi (Aug 9, 2020)

I haven't logged onto this account in ages. How's everyone?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2020)

Akainu talking about the younger Marines coming through:


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2020)

Wrong thing.


----------



## Blade (Aug 9, 2020)

what should had actually happen back in the mf arc


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 9, 2020)

*Why can't I see rep spirals anymore?? 

It looks weird. *


----------



## January (Aug 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why can't I see rep spirals anymore??*
> 
> *It looks weird. *


Covid broke down the rep system.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 9, 2020)

January said:


> Covid broke down the rep system.


*Lmao. 


But for real, what happened? *


----------



## January (Aug 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lmao. *
> 
> 
> *But for real, what happened? *


A glitch in the matrix



Etherborn said:


> There is evidently a small issue with the site's coding right now. If anyone is unable to see rep bars at the moment, try changing your style/skin. It should show up for some but not others, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why can't I see rep spirals anymore?? *
> 
> *It looks weird. *


Thanos fucked everything up again.


----------



## January (Aug 9, 2020)

I came across this hidden gem today

This is so marvelous


----------



## Sloan (Aug 9, 2020)

High

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 9, 2020)

January said:


> A glitch in the matrix


*Thanks. *


January said:


> I came across this hidden gem today
> 
> This is so marvelous





*EDIT: The tired pepe was for Lurker. I meant to quote him, don't know how I quoted you. *


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why can't I see rep spirals anymore?? *
> 
> *It looks weird. *



Communism @Mariko


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> what should had actually happen back in the mf arc


Would have made a much better post skip. Ace could redeem himself and Sabo can just be Sabo (instead of getting all the hate).

Would have being badass if the 3 bros fought C3 close to EOS.


----------



## Blade (Aug 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Would have made a much better post skip. Ace could redeem himself and Sabo can just be Sabo (instead of getting all the hate).
> 
> Would have being badass if the 3 bros fought C3 close to EOS.




those three would had been the TRUE op monster trio, tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> those three would had been the TRUE op monster trio, tbh


WB, Garp and Roger of this generation. 

You would have liked Sabo FC prime days (5 - 7 years ago).


----------



## Blade (Aug 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> WB, Garp and Roger of this generation.
> 
> You would have liked Sabo FC prime days (5 - 7 years ago).




maybe

i was rarely visiting the ol section back there

if i was posting

i was posting only back in the ol convo back in 2010-2011 mostly when it was at it's golden era, with active movement, lance vance, newbologist, enigma, etc


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> i was posting only back in the ol convo back in 2010-2011 mostly when it was at it's golden era, with active movement, lance vance, newbologist, enigma, etc


Wait, I thought OLC was created in 2012 - 2013~? Can't remember exactly. I was highly active in the first few threads and then after a year, I stop going to OL all together.


----------



## Redline (Aug 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Would have made a much better post skip. Ace could redeem himself and Sabo can just be Sabo (instead of getting all the hate).
> 
> Would have being badass if the 3 bros fought C3 close to EOS.


How I wish that was another one piece... XD, but at least we still have Sabo and ace two as one!


----------



## Redline (Aug 9, 2020)

The real Monster trio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2020)

The nostalgia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2020)

This would be too lit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Aug 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> what should had actually happen back in the mf arc



Nah would have ruined a goat OP moment


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 9, 2020)

Happy Bday @Dark!

Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 9, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 10, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> I haven't logged onto this account in ages. How's everyone?



Hello birdfruit.


----------



## Kiemi (Aug 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello birdfruit.


Hello! The Bird of Prey says hi to you! How've you been Dev?

*Spoiler*: _Beware! The Ultimate Bird of Prey!_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Nothing much. How are you Ali? *​



I'm good thanks. Nothing much is happening now.

Normally there are a lot of events in the summer but everything got cancelled because of Covid.

Even a medieval fair I wanted to go.

How about you Light?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm good thanks. Nothing much is happening now.
> 
> Normally there are a lot of events in the summer but everything got cancelled because of Covid.
> 
> Even a medieval fair I wanted to go.


*I see. As long as you're staying safe it's fine. *

_*A medieval fair sounds interesting though. *_




Alibaba Saluja said:


> How about you Light?


*I am doing good, thanks for asking Ali. Got a minor eye infection recently so that's bothering me now lmao. *


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I see. As long as you're staying safe it's fine. *
> 
> _*A medieval fair sounds interesting though. *_
> 
> ...



Keeping safe thanks 

Yes it's fun. People wear medieval costumes and even music and food is from that time. Then there's esoteric stuff that they sell there.

Oh I see. It must be unpleasant. Hope it gets cured fast. At least it's not something too serious.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Keeping safe thanks
> 
> Yes it's fun. People wear medieval costumes and even music and food is from that time. Then there's esoteric stuff that they sell there.
> 
> Oh I see. It must be unpleasant. Hope it gets cured fast. At least it's not something too serious.


*Aye thanks. Yeah, it's mostly annoying lmao. *


----------



## January (Aug 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aye thanks. Yeah, it's mostly annoying lmao. *


Eye infections are usually caused because people stare at cats with dislike.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)

January said:


> Eye infections are usually caused because people stare at cats with dislike.


*Disgusting.  *


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 10, 2020)

Imagine being 70 years-old, single and with 20+ cats


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Imagine being 70 years-old, single and with 20+ cats





why you tell us your current irl status, lad?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)

_*KING THE WILDFIRE and his three lackeys. *
_​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*KING THE WILDFIRE and his three lackeys. *
> _​


was literally just looking at this on rddit

dope stuff


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> why you tell us your current irl status, lad?





Dinner be like:


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*KING THE WILDFIRE and his three lackeys. *
> _​



Queen looks like Obelix


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @qOcOp !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Zeta42 !!!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 10, 2020)

It makes you isolate yourself from friends and family, so gotta be feminine.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone here read Claymore?


----------



## January (Aug 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Anyone here read Claymore?


I read it ages ago, it was quite interesting.

I think i'll read it again, maybe i'll understand it better now. 

You watched the anime?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

No I am reading it on the SJ app for the first time. 

It's interesting, I have never read it. The concept is cool, and the art style is similar to Berserk.

Like the dominant female cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*KING THE WILDFIRE and his three lackeys. *
> _​


This is how it should have being - all 4 beastly. But now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> This is how it should have being - all 4 beastly. But now


*King's still a beast. 





Memes courtesy of yours truly. The last one I fucked up, but I did it on phone so never mind lmao. *​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _They should make more Hunter X Hunter anime_


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> *Spoiler*: _They should make more Hunter X Hunter anime_


In ten years.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> In ten years.


Maybe abit sooner 




> After Togashi's statement, it's safe to assume that *Hunter X Hunter will come back* with another season. As of now, no official announcement regarding the release date has been made by Togashi, but considering the present circumstances of the pandemic, it is quite possible that the anime may come out in 2021.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Maybe abit sooner


never gonna happen


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> never gonna happen




Bemben


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Bemben


fk you


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> never gonna happen


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> fk you


good.

Passed my first exam. 
Going to study again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

Benben son?!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



weevil ruined the picture


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Mihawk should be in the center

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mihawk should be in the center



thats not how u spell buggy


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Benben son?!


strike two


----------



## January (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Man buggy looks like such a runt around them.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

back to my Mimosa avy


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

TFW you just learn you're legit jewish. 

Better late than never I guess...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> TFW you just learn you're legit jewish.
> 
> Better late than never I guess...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> back to my Mimosa avy


Who is she?


Mariko said:


> TFW you just learn you're legit jewish.
> 
> Better late than never I guess...



Congrats.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who is she?
> 
> 
> Congrats.


Black Clover character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Black Clover character



No wonder I never heard of or seen her before.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No wonder I never heard of or seen her before.


you should give it a try
just look at Kinjin, he started to watch not too long ago and now he's a big fan modding BC section


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 11, 2020)

I recommend everyone to read Black Clover.

It's top notch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> Hello! The Bird of Prey says hi to you! How've you been Dev?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Beware! The Ultimate Bird of Prey!_



Hey. Sorry for the late answer. Never saw this notification. :/

I'm doing good. A bit tired. Waiting for weekends and that's it.. How about you? You doing good?

PS that is super cute. XD


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Dunno what to do with that tbh.

Though I know now where does my first name come from.

Officially it was from Iouliya Blaganowska, but it was actually Julia Schacher. (My first name is Julie). 

It has been "forgotten" after the 30's. I guess Iouliya Blaganowska was better than Julia Schacher back then. 

So, from mother(s) to daughter(s), I'm technically jewish.

I thought I was just a commie.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno what to do with that tbh.
> 
> Though I know now where does my first name come from.
> 
> ...


I guess you have really hard time on pronouncing "Blaganowska"


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey bro @shaantu . You doing good?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey @Soca you lazyass. (I didn't say it in a long time, so I had to now.. Just for you not to forget)


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey bro @shaantu . You doing good?


yo, I've been better but doing pretty okay
tomorrow last day of work and I have short weekend vacation, I have to admit I'm excited cause I'm going to meet people I haven't seen for a looong time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yo, I've been better but doing pretty okay
> tomorrow last day of work and I have short weekend vacation, I have to admit I'm excited cause I'm going to meet people I haven't seen for a looong time



What's wrong? Is it corona?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno what to do with that tbh.
> 
> Though I know now where does my first name come from.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's wrong? Is it corona?


noo, just stressful time at work since we're having a little financial crisis, but we should be good next month


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> noo, just stressful time at work since we're having a little financial crisis, but we should be good next month



It's comming to all of us it seems.. Good luck! I hope it will be good for you.


----------



## Soca (Aug 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca you lazyass. (I didn't say it in a long time, so I had to now.. Just for you not to forget)


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's comming to all of us it seems.. Good luck! I hope it will be good for you.


yea I'm pretty relaxed now, but I felt bad when my request for a raise has been declined just because few people lied to me and fucked up their work so now I'm a bit responsible for that crisis lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you should give it a try
> just look at Kinjin, he started to watch not too long ago and now he's a big fan modding BC section





Alibaba Saluja said:


> I recommend everyone to read Black Clover.
> 
> It's top notch.



Thats 2 people..... @Kinjin ?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

Soca said:


>



You okay? I was expecting you to fight me. XD
I think I like this you better. 



shaantu said:


> yea I'm pretty relaxed now, but I felt bad when my request for a raise has been declined just because few people lied to me and fucked up their work so now I'm a bit responsible for that crisis lol



Oh damn.. Be careful of humans. Humans are the worst animals there is..


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2020)

Well. I'm off to sleep. Have a long day tomorrow.

Take care of yourselfs people.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You okay? I was expecting you to fight me. XD
> I think I like this you better.
> 
> 
> ...


well my bosses don't blame or anything because they believe me but still its so annoying cause I was working my ass off and got nothing :/


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I guess you have really hard time on pronouncing "Blaganowska"



C'mon son. It's your name. FFS.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thats 2 people..... @Kinjin ?



How many do you need?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well. I'm off to sleep. Have a long day tomorrow.
> 
> Take care of yourselfs people.



 Is @Soca the one you should be worried about?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> well my bosses don't blame or anything because they believe me but still its so annoying cause I was working my ass off and got nothing :/


Mimosa is best girl.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> How many do you need?



.......7.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mimosa is best girl.


nope, Vivi is still the best girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mimosa is best girl.


Now it is 3 people. 7 will make me begin the process of thinking about doing it. But I need a real hard ass to recommend...... @Mariko ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thats 2 people..... @Kinjin ?



got recommended to read it by couple of friends too

must have potential even tho the MC seems like a joke ripoff from classical shonen MCs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> nope, Vivi is still the best girl


I'm talking about Black Clover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm talking on Black Clover.


oh oh right
then you're absolutely correct, Sir


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now it is 3 people. 7 will make me begin the process of thinking about doing it. But I need a real hard ass to recommend...... @Mariko ?



Lol what are U talking about ?

Edit:

This?



shaantu said:


> nope, Vivi is still the best girl



Carrot, Ulti and Yamato best girls. Vivi is a solid #4 though.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

but it's actually hard to pick between best girl in BC cause almost all female characters get a good treatment by Tabata


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......7.





@Light D Lamperouge @Blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> got recommended to read it by couple of friends too
> 
> must have potential even tho the MC seems like a joke ripoff from classical shonen MCs


I already was aware of the MC's......disposition. are you the 4th one?


Mariko said:


> Lol what are U talking about ?



I know you are dealing with life altering news, but I wanted to know if you would recommend Black Clover.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I already was aware of the MC's......disposition. are you the 4th one?
> 
> 
> I know you are dealing with life altering news, but I wanted to know if you would recommend Black Clover.


I think Mariko is only reading OP and OPM at the moment


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I already was aware of the MC's......disposition. are you the 4th one?
> 
> 
> I know you are dealing with life altering news, but I wanted to know if you would recommend Black Clover.



I'm lost. Are we talking about OP or Black Clover?  

What is Black clover though... I first read Black Mirror but I guess it's not the same thing.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I already was aware of the MC's......disposition. are you the 4th one?
> 
> 
> I know you are dealing with life altering news, but I wanted to know if you would recommend Black Clover.


me, Alibaba Saluja, Kinjin, Go D. Usopp, Lurker, Blade and Light D Lamperouge
that's 7 bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> nope, Vivi is still the best girl



after perona, or with her maybe 



Mickey Mouse said:


> I already was aware of the MC's......disposition. are you the 4th one?



woah relax fam i havent read it myself

but u know i'm down to do so if u get the 7 recomms


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I think Mariko is only reading OP and OPM at the moment



Here my son

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> me, Alibaba Saluja, Kinjin, Go D. Usopp, Lurker, Blade and Light D Lamperouge
> that's 7 bro



w8 why am I part of the recomm council


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> after perona, or with her maybe



Couldn't agree more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 why am I part of the recomm council


shhhh


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> after perona, or with her maybe





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Couldn't agree more



I'm sorry pals but there are no equals to my Princess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> me, Alibaba Saluja, Kinjin, Go D. Usopp, Lurker, Blade and Light D Lamperouge
> that's 7 bro


@Go D. Usopp does not count it appears he has not started himself. @Kinjin , @Blade , and @Light D Lamperouge are yet to recommend.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thats 2 people..... @Kinjin ?


Read it.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp does not count it appears he has not started himself. @Kinjin , @Blade , and @Light D Lamperouge are yet to recommend.



what u mean?

ofc i recommend it, its one of the best series i read in my life


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2020)

*Black Clover is good. Read it Mouse. 
Yami, Julius and Zenon are the GOATS. 


*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Aug 11, 2020)

while I'm not a big fan of SAO: Alicization I must admit that this OST is goat


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> TFW you just learn you're legit jewish.
> 
> Better late than never I guess...


@Flame say hello to your jewish sister.


----------



## Redline (Aug 11, 2020)

Listen up @Ren. maybe he will have you change your mind


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame say hello to your jewish sister.



Though my only god is Jah Rastafari, aka Haile selassie I the first.


----------



## January (Aug 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp does not count it appears he has not started himself. @Kinjin , @Blade , and @Light D Lamperouge are yet to recommend.


Don't read it Mickey.

I haven't read it either.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

@T.D.A  Forget Shisui or Enma!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

No rep bars anymore?

Or is it just me? 

Not that a bad thing though.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A  Forget Shisui or Enma!


Don't Jewish people not believe in Hell?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Don't Jewish people not believe in Hell?



I believe in Carrot.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you should give it a try
> just look at Kinjin, he started to watch not too long ago and now he's a big fan modding BC section





Alibaba Saluja said:


> I recommend everyone to read Black Clover.
> 
> It's top notch.



So this is why @Kinjin recommend it to me. Seems like I should keep watch it.




shaantu said:


> nope, Vivi is still the best girl



Vivi, Baejue, Robin, BoA


Mariko said:


> Lol what are U talking about ?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 Blasphemy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So this is why @Kinjin recommend it to me. Seems like I should keep reading it.


*You started? Where you at? And who do you like thus far? *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You started? Where you at? And who do you like thus far? *


I prefer to start with the anime for most manga to get the feels and keep it slow. On episode 8 where by Asta started working with his crew. Might start to marathon it since so many of you guys recommended it.

Once the anime finishes, I jump onto the manga to get up-to date with the story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I prefer to start with the anime for most manga to get the feels and keep it slow. On episode 3 - 4 where by Asta started working with his crew. Might start to marathon it since so many of you guys recommended it.
> 
> Once the anime finishes, I jump onto the manga to get up-to date with the story.



This is what I did for Naruto, One Piece and Black Clover.


----------



## Six (Aug 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I believe in Carrot.


Did you get your Jew gold yet?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

So what do you guys normally do around this parts during a break week?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is what I did for Naruto, One Piece and Black Clover.


The best approach. Already done it for:

- One Piece
- Naruto
- Boruto
- Bleach
- Toriko
-Fairy Tail
- My Hero Academia
- Hunter x Hunter (can't stand the manga art work tbh)
- Demon Slayer (still working on this)
- Kingdom

And a few others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 12, 2020)

Dice Challenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

Let’s try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 12, 2020)

Ok


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

opa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Aug 12, 2020)

Beaten by all

B Rabbit highest so far though.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

I win. B Rabbit cheat. He rolled and rerolled


----------



## Flame (Aug 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Though my only god is Jah Rastafari, aka Haile selassie I the first.


It's your lucky day Mariko. I'm of both Jewish and Ethiopian descendant  



Lurker said:


> Don't Jewish people not believe in Hell?


There's a saying that goes "ask two jews, get 3 answers". Some do, some don't


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> It's your lucky day Mariko. I'm of both Jewish and Ethiopian descendant
> 
> 
> There's a saying that goes "ask two jews, get 3 answers". Some do, some don't



Really?

So you're a member of the twelve tribes of Israel?


----------



## Flame (Aug 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Really?
> 
> So you're a member of the twelve tribes of Israel?


nope 

well since I have jewish background i'm part of the original 12 tribes (judah and dan), not the religious group


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> nope
> 
> well since I have jewish background i'm part of the original 12 tribes (judah and dan), not the religious group



Rastafaris consider themselves as ~jews (1/3 jewish, 1/3 christians and 1/3 muslims according to the Kebra Nagast "bible").

Anyway, we homies now. We can legit make reps circles


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A  Forget Shisui or Enma!



SHs to Im sama: Are you from the moon or something? Just to know if Oda is pulling a Kishi or not...

Im: Kishi? Anyway no, I'm not from the moon, but my god tier sword Kaguya is!

SHs: Ah fuck Oda...


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The best approach. Already done it for:
> 
> - One Piece
> - Naruto
> ...



That's quite a few. I was actually not planning to do it like this but I was too much curious to see what would happen next so started reading the manga 

And Magi too. Forgot about this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's quite a few. I was actually not planning to do it like this but I was too much curious to see what would happen next so started reading the manga
> 
> And Magi too. Forgot about this one.



Took me like 10 years. 

Same here. I even went and read Chinese history to know what's next for Kingdom,

edit: ahh stupid dice.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

@Sabo  something supposed to be forbidden but many ppl do here. Basically some ppl make circles repping each other as much as they can to artificially increase their reputation status. 

This is why the reputation system means nothing anymore.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

@Mariko 

You were not around during my prime days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Sabo  something supposed to be forbidden but many ppl do here. Basically some ppl make circles repping each other as much as they can to artificially increase their reputation status.
> 
> This is why the reputation system means nothing anymore.


Mods have not given a fuck about rep whoring since 2018. Same with spamming positive ratings.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Took me like 10 years.
> 
> Same here. I even went and read Chinese history to know what's next for Kingdom,
> 
> edit: ahh stupid dice.



I did the same but tried to forget it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

It's good to spread positive rep vibes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

Garcher said:


> Mods have not given a fuck about rep whoring since 2018. Same with spamming positive ratings.



I know. Even if I don't care that much about ratings, I still miss the time they meant something. 

Or more precisely, I miss the times when ppl didn't pay that much attention about status and were just giving positive ratings when they actually liked a member's post.


----------



## January (Aug 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

Have you seen it?


----------



## January (Aug 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Have you seen it?


Haven't seen it yet.

i thought they delayed the release


----------



## January (Aug 12, 2020)

Anyone who has seen the movie, plz don't spoil.

the video is just a theory, pretty outrageous but interesting at the same time.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

A sequel to Inception?

Maybe I'll watch it


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

January said:


> Haven't seen it yet.
> 
> i thought they delayed the release



Many releases have been delayed in France. Even the most expected movies.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame say hello to your jewish sister.



I wanted to diss Flame somehow with this, but can't think of nothing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

Did I hear.......dice roll?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

@January how should I pay you back.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

my Dice are rusty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

we are far from January now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

starting to hit my stride


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

DICE ROLL!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

@T.D.A I never saw the 2nd half of that movie


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Luck is a stat on us irl


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

Speaking of which. @T.D.A Mickey is back. When are we going to get our avengers part 3?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A I never saw the 2nd half of that movie



Wow. Bro connection.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

how jewish is @Mariko now, @Flame ?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2020)

Getting my haircut soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Better to save my luck for the gacha


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

*Does G4 Doffy pass CrocoMagellan and flee ID??? *
​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

*Recently on the old Rihanna songs train 
*​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Recently on the old Rihanna songs train *
> ​



I swear I love her.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I swear I love her.


_*You lewd man.  





I don't blame you though. *_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

whats going on in here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> whats going on in here



Dice and @Light D Lamperouge barrage.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

rng hates me


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

yup, nothing changes in that matter


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

also I gotta say I'm pissed because I order lots of clothes last week, I was hoping it will come before my tomorrow's departure and they cancelled my order because apparentely the package got lost in magazine


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

obviously I had to go visit some shops by myself and I really hate doing it so it was quite a rough day for me


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

it's gonna be okay. You can survive without new clothes for one more week.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

yeah ik but I made the order a week earlier to avoid such problems and yet it did happen to me


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yeah ik but I made the order a week earlier to avoid such problems and yet it did happen to me



Be happy it didn't get lost on it's way or something.. It always can be worse my friend.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Be happy it didn't get lost on it's way or something.. It always can be worse my friend.


well I don't complain but I really worn out almost of my clothes so it was kinda important to me xD
good thing is that the shop gave me 20% discount for all this fuss


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> well I don't complain but I really worn out almost of my clothes so it was kinda important to me xD
> good thing is that the shop gave me 20% discount for all this fuss





Don't think about it too much. XD


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

anyway I feel so excited for my vacation even though its only 4 days, I actually met those people on internet and I'm so happy I'm going to meet them again RL


----------



## Gledania (Aug 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> anyway I feel so excited for my vacation even though its only 4 days, *I actually met those people on internet *and I'm so happy I'm going to meet them again RL


You met with NF users in real life ?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> RL


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> anyway I feel so excited for my vacation even though its only 4 days, I actually met those people on internet and I'm so happy I'm going to meet them again RL



Where do you live? Vacation at this time


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

​


----------



## shaantu (Aug 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Where do you live? Vacation at this time


Poland
corona-chan strikes again here but I'm aware of the risk


Gledinos said:


> You met with NF users in real life ?


no, I think I met only 2 people on NF from my country


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A I never saw the 2nd half of that movie





DeVision said:


> Speaking of which. @T.D.A Mickey is back. When are we going to get our avengers part 3?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>


what does this mean!?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2020)

Dudes about to get killed.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Dudes about to get killed.



He better hold tight to the cat if he wants to keep living


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

​_*Cats
*_​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Cats*_
> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Best girl.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2020)

Nah, Ulti is best girl.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Best girl.





B Rabbit said:


> Nah, Ulti is best girl.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Nah, Ulti is best girl.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2020)

Hancock was best girl in like 2009-2011

Post-Skip Nami, Robin, and Ulti are best girls.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Yamato is best girl.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

She needs more fan arts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Finally over 700

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Jack is about the same age as Yamato, so he should be a kid here too.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yamato and Ulti are fine.

They're fun to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Oda is definitely better at drawing and building girls now than many years ago. Lots of fun girls in Wano.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

We're having some strong girls in Ulti, Yamato and probably Black Maria. So that's refreshing.

And they're not ugly or useless


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Jack is about the same age as Yamato, so he should be a kid here too.


*True. Yamato might even be older. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Best girl.





B Rabbit said:


> Nah, Ulti is best girl.


Not yet to both.


T.D.A said:


> Jack is about the same age as Yamato, so he should be a kid here too.


Look at how tall Big Mom was at 5.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> We're having some strong girls in Ulti, Yamato and probably Black Maria. So that's refreshing.
> 
> And they're not ugly or useless



They are definitely not ugly. Speaking of Black Maria.....where did she slip off to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not yet to both.
> 
> Look at how tall Big Mom was at 5.
> 
> ...


Best girl.


----------



## January (Aug 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *True. Yamato might even be older. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Best girl.



Well Yamato did jump up into my top 5 upon reveal. And so far she has been great, to me, in her scenes. I just want more scenes of her....and for her to join crew.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 13, 2020)

all tomboys are queens, yamato best girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They are definitely not ugly. Speaking of Black Maria.....where did she slip off to.



She got a Den Den Mushi call from a certain someone and is heading to the brothel.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> all tomboys are queens, yamato best girl



Nice Shinobu avy.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nice Shinobu avy.


Kizumonogatari has literally the most aesthetic character art


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> Kizumonogatari has literally the most aesthetic character art










It's great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 13, 2020)

is that saberface supposed to be Shinobu?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

How true for most characters that do not reach legend status.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> all tomboys are queens, yamato best girl



does perona count?


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

@Lurker 
@Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Yamato: shut your mouth double D!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 13, 2020)

Garcher said:


> all tomboys are queens


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> does perona count?



Perona is a refined woman and a delicate flower


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Perona is a refined woman and a delicate flower



its too majestic

imma put her as avi for abit actually


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its too majestic
> 
> imma put her as avi for abit actually





Do you ship this?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Do you ship this?



ofc

look now i officially have alibaba tier set


----------



## blueice12 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Come on...Perona is a creepydoll , her laugh is terrible, she is also dumb as fuck, so you wanna compare it to Robin?
If Robin is 10 Perona is 3 on my book
Aside the fanart pics where she can be hot and kinky, in reality she is quite ugly as well compare to the others beauty around
IMHO


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Come on...Perona is a creepydoll , her laugh is terrible, she is also dumb as fuck, so you wanna compare it to Robin?
> If Robin is 10 Perona is 3 on my book
> Aside the fanart pics where she can be hot and kinky, in reality she is quite ugly as well compare to the others beauty around
> IMHO



sorry redline it hurts but has to be done


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Precicesly
Real perona

fanart fandome adaptation


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sorry redline it hurts but has to be done


Eheheh I knew it would have trigger something...
Look  USO, I like her fanart pics , expecially the hentai one they make here really a  nasty babe
A sexy baby doll


----------



## Irene (Aug 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh I knew it would have trigger something...
> Look  USO, I like her fanart pics , expecially the hentai one they make here really a  nasty babe
> A sexy baby doll


Why do you sexualize everything??


----------



## Irene (Aug 13, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp I thought you were my friend for a moment


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh I knew it would have trigger something...
> Look  USO, I like her fanart pics , expecially the hentai one they make here really a  nasty babe
> A sexy baby doll



can u just look at her for just .... perona?

usopp's enemy on TB with badass hollows and laugh

helped zoro over 2 years timeskip and was chilling with mihawk entire time 

lol now im sure u see her differently lmao



Nana said:


> @Go D. Usopp I thought you were my friend for a moment



am i not lol?

or u got surprised its the first time u ever see me not rocking an usopp set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sorry redline it hurts but has to be done


Way overdo......


Nana said:


> @Go D. Usopp I thought you were my friend for a moment



So....... @Go D. Usopp is not your friend?


----------



## Irene (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can u just look at her for just .... perona?
> 
> usopp's enemy on TB with badass hollows and laugh
> 
> ...


I mean she use this avy sometimes so at first thought I was like why is she now the op of this convo -


----------



## Irene (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Way overdo......
> 
> 
> So....... @Go D. Usopp is not your friend?




Depends on my mood


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> I mean she use this avy sometimes so at first thought I was like why is she now the op of this convo -



look idk who she is

but shes a man of culture i see


----------



## Irene (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> look idk who she is
> 
> but shes a man of culture i see


@Kiemi 
She is top tier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kiemi
> She is top tier



with that avi im sure she would be guaranteed a 5 star position on the OL


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

i'll change the sig bk to usopp sometime soon cuz it feels weird not to have em 

but will keep the avi for smtime


----------



## Irene (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll change the sig bk to usopp sometime soon cuz it feels weird not to have em
> 
> but will keep the avi for smtime


i hate not having matching set or like similar vibes that why I don't bother with sigs


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> i hate not having matching set or like similar vibes that why I don't bother with sigs



im all up for memes

dont really mind the matches lol


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ofc
> 
> look now i officially have alibaba tier set



That´s truly a God tier set


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That´s truly a God tier set


got alibaba's approval

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can u just look at her for just .... perona?
> 
> usopp's enemy on TB with badass hollows and laugh
> 
> ...


As a character she is functional, she had more pannel time then many, the usoop fight was amazing, for real and I like the Zoro Mihawk , Perona interaction when showed but rather the that I just don't see her hot or as a super character,  that is why the Perona I like is not in the manga lol


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> got alibaba's approval



You know it



Perona set


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll change the sig bk to usopp sometime soon cuz it feels weird not to have em
> 
> but will keep the avi for smtime


Exactly...get us usoop back and let other been a cheerleaders, a girl possibly.xd


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know it
> 
> 
> 
> Perona set


I am on my mobile I haven't see the Sig yet


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Now I feel like using a perona set too


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now I feel like using a perona set too


Go for it maybe I will wear one too..but not a normal one lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now I feel like using a perona set too



use same one to confuse people 



Redline said:


> Go for it maybe I will wear one too..but not a normal one lol



u can do too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> use same one to confuse people
> 
> 
> 
> u can do too


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

_*@Go D. Usopp nice set. *_


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@Go D. Usopp nice set. *_



same to u my frand


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kiemi
> She is top tier



If she is so tol tier then tell her I said......hi!



@Go D. Usopp I never knew you were such an avy slut.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If she is so tol tier then tell her I said......hi!
> 
> 
> 
> @Go D. Usopp I never knew you were such an avy slut.



what lol

heel no

only perona and vivi xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what lol
> 
> heel no
> 
> *only perona and vivi* xd



Aaaaaaaaannnnnnd.......?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aaaaaaaaannnnnnd.......?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Vivi,Ulti and Yamato are best girls.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Vivi,Ulti and Yamato are best girls.



But when I also brought up Ulti you optimistic me.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But when I also brought up Ulti you optimistic me.


Because she's number two. Yamato is one.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Persona is definitely an interesting character but sounds like guys are a little thirsty 

I blame the breaks.


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why do you sexualize everything??


Becouse I am a dirty old pig nana


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 13, 2020)

*OL Convo #6: Perona's Wonder Garden*

**

I would have gone with "Perona's Ghost Requiem" or something but this is fine too


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> same to u my frand


*Aye aye. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

*Thoughts on my new set?? 


Credits for the avy of course go to the amazing @Underworld Broker 



The sig I made 
It took me a while ngl. Finding the scene in HD then cutting it appropriately etc. But it's worth it. 
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Because she's number two. Yamato is one.


 Sorry but Ulti is not that high for me.


Sabo said:


> *Persona* is definitely an interesting character but sounds like guys are a little thirsty
> 
> I blame the breaks.


 Which must have gotten you alot of time playing a certain game series. Big ups on that art you showed me.




Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thoughts on my new set?? *
> 
> 
> *Credits for the avy of course go to the amazing @Underworld Broker *
> ...



Very well suited for your artistic style. Good job @Underworld Broker ......what did he have to give or does he now you a favor?


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *OL Convo #6: Perona's Wonder Garden*
> 
> **
> 
> I would have gone with "Perona's Ghost Requiem" or something but this is fine too


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Now she's better.


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Now she's better.


Yep..I googled Perona wonder garden and the pictures cames out lmaooo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..I googled Perona wonder garden and the pictures cames out lmaooo



Yeah......just those words I bet......


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

It's like freaking porn lol.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

@Redline are you using incognito


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Redline are you using incognito


Who isn't........


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Very well suited for your artistic style. Good job @Underworld Broker


*Aye thanks. Broki is amazing. *


Mickey Mouse said:


> what did he have to give or does he now you a favor?


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's like freaking porn lol.


Perona Italian pop


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who isn't........



I am no-








I can't lie.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aye thanks. Broki is amazing. *


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am no-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Broki hot?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..I googled Perona wonder garden and the pictures cames out lmaooo


Liar! I typed the same thing in and saw these.






or you could be cached from all the hentai search history 




Lurker said:


> Who isn't........


Clearly not @Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

*Who's that btw? *​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who's that btw? *​


Mickey probaly.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mickey probaly.


 ​


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Liar! I typed the same thing in and saw these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now joke aside if you digit on Google just hot Perona you will find them, need to scroll a bit thou


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

What about this one!? Lol
Nsfw?!
Naaaaa. We are all grown up at twelve nowdays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is Broki hot?


 Yeah @Underworld Broker is pretty hot.........headed. Do not get on her bad side.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who's that btw? *​



Mightykeef.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok.......did a bot take over Blade's account!? What is with that message.....


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah @Underworld Broker is pretty hot.........headed. Do not get on her bad side.
> 
> 
> Mightykeef.


So no.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok.......did a bot take over Blade's account!? What is with that message.....


He is a bot lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> So no.


I have no idea what she looks like.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have no idea what she looks like.


She's so kewlllll though.


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok.......did a bot take over Blade's account!? What is with that message.....


I tell you ...I once reply to that msg  about some good piece of art I know it sold for a lot
Google.    Piero manzoni
No kidding
Once you get this info you will never think about art the same way you do today


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He is a bot lol.


Nope...
Have a look how much Piero manzoni art cost...then you will understand blade bot


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *OL Convo #6: Perona's Wonder Garden*
> 
> **
> 
> I would have gone with "Perona's Ghost Requiem" or something but this is fine too



say no more


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

redline can u stop ruining perona


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thoughts on my new set?? *
> 
> 
> *Credits for the avy of course go to the amazing @Underworld Broker *
> ...



thats top quality stuff right there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> redline can u stop ruining perona


Ahahah yeah ok ok I leave you guys post better pics of her, at least you are neutrals


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

what happened to @Jimin havent seen em in some time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp don't triple post......it is uncouth.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what happened to @Jimin havent seen em in some time



Banned for doing something.


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aaaaaaaaannnnnnd.......?


Yamatooooo
We need more of her
There is few good fanart  so far imo, but it will get better as soon as she join the crew


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Vivi,Ulti and Yamato are best girls.


I have my standards lurk
Robin Viola Yamato best girls


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats top quality stuff right there


​


----------



## Great Potato (Aug 13, 2020)

Is this a Perona respect thread now?


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Is this a Perona respect thread now?


Moriaaaa my favourite villan... XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Is this a Perona respect thread now?





Redline said:


> Moriaaaa my favourite villan... XD



Thriller Bark......my favorite arc.


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thriller Bark......my favorite arc.


Sanjisayan legend started there, among many others , like Zoro nothing happen and usoppo ten t hammer ! Lmaooo
Great arc


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Is this a Perona respect thread now?


Na, the guys are just thirsty. Yesterday was Yamato. Tomorrow will be about Ulti.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp don't triple post......it is uncouth.



dem lol

playing too much mafia got me in the habit of posting instead of editing


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Is this a Perona respect thread now?



perona ur favorite crew mate


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na, the guys are just thirsty. Yesterday was Yamato. Tomorrow will be about Ulti.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

One of the most jaw dropping moment of all time.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

*Frieza is so cool. Vegeta and Frieza are the GOATS. 

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Na, the guys are just thirsty. Yesterday was Yamato. Tomorrow will be about Ulti.


Who said i stopped from yesterday?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who said i stopped from yesterday?


I ain’t seeing new fan art


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

No esperaba esto de vos, después de lo que hice para ser un buen usuario y tener una buena reputación haces está mierda? Espero que arregles esto lo antes posible, todos mis enemigos como Maru y sus dupes deben de pensar que mí barra aún esta en rojo y quiero presumir mi mejora, tenés suerte de que esto sea una dictadura y los mods no vayan a elección, porque sino está tiranía se hubiese acabado hace mucho.​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2020)

Translate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I ain’t seeing new fan art



I have the power of imagin-


I have not been able to find them.....>.>


----------



## Redline (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No esperaba esto de vos, después de lo que hice para ser un buen usuario y tener una buena reputación haces está mierda? Espero que arregles esto lo antes posible, todos mis enemigos como Maru y sus dupes deben de pensar que mí barra aún esta en rojo y quiero presumir mi mejora, tenés suerte de que esto sea una dictadura y los mods no vayan a elección, porque sino está tiranía se hubiese acabado hace mucho.​


De qué vas ablando chaval, qué Paso'?
Qué te Han heccho?  Maybe you want just to translate that?
I didn't expect that from you, after what I have done to be a good user and get a nice reputation you do that/this shit?.. and so on...if you want the rest let me know


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No esperaba esto de vos, después de lo que hice para ser un buen usuario y tener una buena reputación haces está mierda? Espero que arregles esto lo antes posible, todos mis enemigos como Maru y sus dupes deben de pensar que mí barra aún esta en rojo y quiero presumir mi mejora, tenés suerte de que esto sea una dictadura y los mods no vayan a elección, porque sino está tiranía se hubiese acabado hace mucho.​





Redline said:


> De qué vas ablando chaval, qué Paso'?
> Qué te Han heccho?  Maybe you want just to translate that?
> I didn't expect that from you, after what I have done to be a good user and get a nice reputation you do that/this shit?.. and so on...if you want the rest let me know


I didn't expect this from you, after what I did to be a good user and have a good reputation, you neg the shit out of me?  Give me some juicy points as soon as possible, senpai! All my enemies like Maru and her dupes must think that my bar is still in red and I want to show off my improvement. You are lucky that this is a dictatorship and the mods don’t give a shit, because otherwise I would be crying to them.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Very well suited for your artistic style. Good job @Underworld Broker ......what did he have to give or does he now you a favor?



Hes getting them for free  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah @Underworld Broker is pretty hot.........headed. Do not get on her bad side.



Woah what is this slander


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

@T.D.A 

@Underworld Broker vs @Mickey Mouse - who wins?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 14, 2020)

broker mid diffs


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> broker mid diffs



You sure? I love Broki too, but Supes is a guy from the streets. He knows all the tricks.

Let's see what T.D.A makes out of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> @Underworld Broker vs @Mickey Mouse - who wins?


Mickey Mouse. She did not even want to leave the mafia section before someone encouraged her to. Yes UB I am taking all the credit for that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> broker mid diffs



 What kind of avy did she promise you for that answer? Your answer is invalid anyway because their were no calcs behind it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2020)

Anytime someone makes another Admiral vs. Yonkou thread:


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What kind of avy did she promise you for that answer? Your answer is invalid anyway because their were no calcs behind it.



ive seen ur dice skills

we OL dicers don't stand a chance on vs the other sections lol

why dont u settle it with broker with the good ol fashioned dice rolls 





















also @Underworld Broker usopp set pls


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You sure? I love Broki too, but Supes is a guy from the streets. He knows all the tricks.
> 
> Let's see what T.D.A makes out of it.



I'd guess I'm lucky enough to win this (remember  all the legendary pokemon I caught )



Mickey Mouse said:


> Mickey Mouse. She did not even want to leave the mafia section before someone encouraged her to. Yes UB I am taking all the credit for that.



I havent left the mafia section


----------



## Shrike (Aug 14, 2020)

Vasto, renaming yourself to @Mickey Mouse was a huge mistake, we all know who you actually are


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

Not only A++ that is top IQ and street smart.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 14, 2020)

Stop lewding Perona


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mickey Mouse. She did not even want to leave the mafia section before someone encouraged her to. Yes UB I am taking all the credit for that.



Shots fired.



Underworld Broker said:


> I'd guess I'm lucky enough to win this (remember all the legendary pokemon I caught )



.catch articuno


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

@Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> .catch articuno



Oh man iirc articuno never spawned lol

Did you have time to read more ToG btw?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh man iirc articuno never spawned lol
> 
> Did you have time to read more ToG btw?



Never. 

I'm at the finale of the workshop battle.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never.
> 
> I'm at the finale of the workshop battle.



Oh nice, I think you're then close to hell train arc  (I dont wanna spoiler so keep going haha)


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh nice, I think you're then close to hell train arc  (I dont wanna spoiler so keep going haha)



Damn. Sounds interesting. But frightening too.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. Sounds interesting. But frightening too.


Ningen I read it all in 6 days while working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline


Wtf Fantaman!! ?? That's what we call it in Italy,I know this , lol, I had forgotten about it, great find ren

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. Sounds interesting. But frightening too.



*_urge to spoiler in some kinda way but I better not_*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ningen I read it all in 6 days while working



Btw. have you read God of Highschool?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. have you read God of Highschool?


Of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Damn Mickey is scared of Broki.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Of course



Based

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ningen I read it all in 6 days while working



It's easy when you slacking off, and not reading carefully.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> *_urge to spoiler in some kinda way but I better not_*



Thank you. I'll tell you soon enough. XD


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's easy when you slacking off, and not reading carefully.


LOL ... I can debate with you anytime.

I just read that fast when I like something,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd guess I'm lucky enough to win this (remember  all the legendary pokemon I caught )
> 
> 
> 
> I havent left the mafia section


Alley, contest central, and OP section posting says otherwise......


Shrike said:


> Vasto, renaming yourself to @Mickey Mouse was a huge mistake, we all know who you actually are


 are you saying i have a speech problem?


DeVision said:


> Shots fired.
> 
> 
> 
> .catch articuno


........it never spawned......


Lurker said:


> Damn Mickey is scared of Broki.



You are afraid of her.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Alley, contest central, and OP section posting says otherwise......
> 
> are you saying i have a speech problem?
> 
> ...


I am not!! I also have no reason to be scared or mad at her unlike you.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



She's not wrong.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

Damn so I was in fact a socialist


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She's not wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She's not wrong.


 


*Old man. *


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


>


Red I just learned, I am in fact a socialist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I am not!! I also have no reason to be scared or mad at her unlike you.



Reported.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Reported.


Negged.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

@Underworld Broker damnit. Endorsi is cute after the workshop battle.


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline


Could find the dash kappei scene I told ya
This is another  big one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Underworld Broker damnit. Endorsi is cute after the workshop battle.



(she isnt really one of my faves lol )


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 14, 2020)

Pop pop Popsicle, ice ice icicle, test test testing one two three.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Alley, contest central, and OP section posting says otherwise......



I barely post in contest central and am not really active here either, my activity in the Art Lounge is prolly higher by a landslide


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2020)

I smell ToG talk 

also whoever chose this thread title i love you. Perona best girl


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> @Underworld Broker vs @Mickey Mouse - who wins?



Do you mean.....

When @Underworld Broker met @Mickey Mouse:


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

@T.D.A you watching this slaughter?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A you watching this slaughter?



Lol Barca are so bad nowadays. Messi should move to a different league.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Do you mean.....
> 
> When @Underworld Broker met @Mickey Mouse:



Once again great stuff.
But should've called her Broki, not Broker.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol Barca are so bad nowadays. Messi should move to a different league.



Bayern is just too good this year.
We need another CB (Upamecano <3 ) and a good RB and we're set for the next 3 years. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Bayern is just too good this year.
> We need another CB (Upamecano <3 ) and a good RB and we're set for the next 3 years. XD



This is either City or Bayern's CL this year


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is either City or Bayern's CL this year



Imagine a final PSG - Lyon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I barely post in contest central and am not really active here either, my activity in the Art Lounge is prolly higher by a landslide



Let's see what the dice say. 100 sided 12 times UB.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

@DeVision 

"I'll make him an offer..."

Where does that quote come from already?


----------



## Venom (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



You guys last more than two minutes?


----------



## January (Aug 14, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is either City or Bayern's CL this year


Juveeeeee


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> I smell ToG talk



naisu avy btw, love how much ToG art improved and White has a legit great design overall so it's -> 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also like that White didnt get beat and did stay part of the story, lol enjoying him as chara, he's def one of my faves


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

If tda is close to the reality then miss underworld needs a proper intro..
Allow me to introduce myself, please to meet you I am redline and I am not normal, just different.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @DeVision
> 
> "I'll make him an offer..."
> 
> Where does that quote come from already?



The Godfather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 14, 2020)

You guys are suffering due to a break. Think about me being a Barcelona fan tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The Godfather.


The greatest trilogy Eva!!
Do you know what that offer was @Mariko ?


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Duhul10 said:


> You guys are suffering due to a break. Think about me being a Barcelona fan tonight.


Juveeeeee


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 14, 2020)

Duhul10 said:


> You guys are suffering due to a break. Think about me being a Barcelona fan tonight.



You fams got washed lmao.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> The greatest trilogy Eva!!
> Do you know what that offer was @Mariko ?



Spoilers?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

@Underworld Broker what!? To scared to roll!? Or just to lazy!??!?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Underworld Broker what!? To scared to roll!? Or just to lazy!??!?



Did you challenge me? i thought you were just rolling dice


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Underworld Broker what!? To scared to roll!? Or just to lazy!??!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Spoilers?


You must have seen the trilogy right?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> You must have seen the trilogy right?



I did, long time ago with my father and fams. I don't really remember though. I was a bit young maybe.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I did, long time ago with my father and fams. I don't really remember though. I was a bit young maybe.


Nobody does besides parts that are good. Movies are too damn long.


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I did, long time ago with my father and fams. I don't really remember though. I was a bit young maybe.


I see..have you ever seen this one? If you don't you should , it's really beautiful
By the way Mariko how did you like the hunted house movies?! Lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nobody does besides parts that are good. Movies are too damn long.


Well I must have seen the trilogy at least 4 times


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well I must have seen the trilogy at least 4 times


I liked Good Fellas better tbh. Watched that probaly ten times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see..have you ever seen this one? If you don't you should , it's really beautiful



I should introduce you to my father buddy.

(If you also like old BnW japanese movies about samurais).


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Ichigo has much more depth than Gon or Naruto or Natsu or Luffy because he has to keep up all kinds of fronts with his close ones and one character can affect him differently than the other.

Also your selling Kubo's writing too short: Isshin for example is one of the best anime dads by a landslide!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I liked Good Fellas better tbh. Watched that probaly ten times.


It is indeed one of the top tier mafia movie..
But also casino was good , and Donnie brasco,as well from a true story


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> It is indeed one of the top tier mafia movie..
> But also casino was good , and Donnie brasco,as well from a true story



Donnie Brasco was really good. And I remember it.

But Donnie Darko was better. 

Space/time chad shits > Mafia virgins


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I should introduce you to my father buddy.
> 
> (If you also like old BnW japanese movies about samurais).


Like ? The old seven samurai original? Or the zatoichi?
I like also the new one like seven swords or the man with the iron fist lol! I bet your father would not like that at all
I mean the spike Lee one not the original...
Anyway we better eat a pizza first then maybe you can introduce me to your father once the pandemic is finish I could grab my bike and came to France, few hours riding is fine... eheheh


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I should introduce you to my father buddy.


How long have you guys being going out for?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did you challenge me? i thought you were just rolling dice


3 cc points! The next set of rolls count. 100 sided 12 times. Highest total wins.

THIS DOES NOT COUNT! You blind sided me!


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Donnie Brasco was really good. And I remember it.
> 
> But Donnie Darko was better.
> 
> Space/time chad shits > Mafia virgins


I like sci fi but you can't conpate the two genre, I must admit that Donnie darko and his death was kinda surprisingly good, and sad
What about gattaka?
I always loved that movie , it is based upon an Aldous Huxley novel, great sci fi concept


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 14, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> You fams got washed lmao.


Those panzers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 3 cc points! The next set of rolls count. 100 sided 12 times. Highest total wins.



i dont bet on CC points rofl


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Like ? The old seven samurai original? Or the zatoichi?
> I like also the new one like seven swords or the man with the iron fist lol! I bet your father would not like that at all
> I mean the spike Lee one not the original...
> Anyway we better eat a pizza first then maybe you can introduce me to your father once the pandemic is finish I could grab my bike and came to France, few hours riding is fine... eheheh



Dunno the titles, I just wanted to kill my father back then lol. Movies were boring af (I was between 7 an 12).

I just wanted to have normal shits, like... I dunno...

It was always about samurais. In BnW. With subtitles. No translations.

I never got shit. Though it's why he "forced me" to practice martial arts from 7 to 18.

But now, and thanks to him, I'm passionate by japan culture, I studied Aïkido, Thaï boxing to an high level and eventually Iai Jutsu (Tenshin Shoden Katori Shinto-Ryu school). 

So, I guess he did shits right. But it took me years to understand.


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> You fams got washed lmao.


Game set lol! Wtf wrong with this score lol
It must be one of the worst Eva for Barca


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno the titles, I just wanted to kill my father back then lol. Movies were boring af (I was between 7 an 12).
> 
> I just wanted to have normal shits, like... I dunno...
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you grow up
We usually can't understand our parents really well when we are at teens age up until more then 20 plus imo
By the way
What about the hunted house trash movies? 
Did they make you crack?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about the hunted house trash movies?
> Did they make you crack?



Not sure to understand. There are so many hunted house trash movies...


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Not sure to understand. There are so many hunted house trash movies...


Don't you remember ? The one you said you would have watched! This one


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Not sure to understand. There are so many hunted house trash movies...


Those are among the good ones
Look
This scene from scary movies 2 was taken from Amityville horror lololol


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2020)

ssj namek goku, the og iconic shonen transformation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2020)

I have never seen the God Father either.


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I have never seen the God Father either.


It's like admitting to have committed a crime imo, That's heavy stuff...lol


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2020)

that 90's lit art, lads

so iconic, still superior to most animu nowadays who look like plastic made up


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Those are among the good ones
> Look
> This scene from scary movies 2 was taken from Amityville horror lololol



Got ya


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> ssj namek goku, the og iconic shonen transformation


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> that 90's lit art, lads
> 
> so iconic, still superior to most animu nowadays who look like plastic made up


Lol if you ask me
I couldn't be more agree with you
This was the top of the pinnacle back in the days
Check it out


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Blade said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> that 90's lit art, lads
> 
> so iconic, still superior to most animu nowadays who look like plastic made up


No doubt. Even all the fan made and variations of DBZ gets more attention that other anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i dont bet on CC points rofl



What would you bet?


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't like this stile
This one wasn't so bad but nothing like the original innit?


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

@Blade


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

You guys watched anime war?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What would you bet?



hmm idk


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You guys watched anime war?


Like? Maybe in Italian was called in another way.. Is it the name of the anime I will have a look
I used to love Robotech
I love those robotic motorbikes and f16


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Like? Maybe in Italian was called in another way.. Is it the name of the anime I will have a look
> I used to love Robotech
> I love those robotic motorbikes and f16


That sounds like you haven't watched it. Goku, Vegita Omni God form


----------



## Redline (Aug 14, 2020)

Sabo said:


> That sounds like you haven't watched it. Goku, Vegita Omni God form


Yeah probably I haven't watch many dbz movie.. Is it good? Worthy to watch you rekon?
I just found this lol  maybe I will watch this first eheheh


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

Highly recommended to watch. Not sure if it's even possible to find on Youtube anymore. The entire series was created by a fan, which has ALL of our favourite bad-ass characters from most anime. About 6 months ago, it got pulled down due to copy write or something. Might be able to find it in other websites. Despite made by a fan, animation is top tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2020)

No one who watched episode one will not want to finish the entire 12 episodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> hmm idk



My 3 cc points vs a bird portrait I missed out on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> I don't like this stile
> This one wasn't so bad but nothing like the original innit?




souten no ken = the prequel

the manga version, just rocks

one of the best fighting series

by far


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> You fams got washed lmao.









> That was at seven. Bayern Munich had scored seven goals against mighty Barcelona, the Barcelona of Messi and Busquets and Piqué and Suárez, in a Champions League quarterfinal, with the whole world watching. It was unthinkable, unfathomable, unbearable. It was as low as they could fall.
> 
> And then Bayern Munich scored an eighth.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2020)

@Underworld Broker


----------



## Sloan (Aug 15, 2020)

RIP Barcelona Aug 14th 2020


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 15, 2020)

_La Liga crashing and burning in European competitions. Sevilla is their last hope _


----------



## Sloan (Aug 15, 2020)

Imagine taking such a big L that it's being talked about on a One Piece thread on a Naruto Forum.  Oof.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Underworld Broker



Jin mori is really cute


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My 3 cc points vs a bird portrait I missed out on.



Okey that sounds good


----------



## Thenewguysnm1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Game set lol! Wtf wrong with this score lol
> It must be one of the worst Eva for Barca


4th heaviest defeat in barca history. hilarious.


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


Is it my turn for some perona time!?!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is it my turn for some perona time!?!


Nope. You are banned from posting Perona.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 15, 2020)

@Mariko I have a question. Is vomiting a symptom of corona?


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 15, 2020)

It was expected and I am a big fan. Bayern is maybe in their greatest form ever, while Barça is at their worst. There was only one outcome.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 15, 2020)

Duhul10 said:


> It was expected and I am a big fan. Bayern is maybe in their greatest form ever, while Barça is at their worst. There was only one outcome.



You expected to lose by a 6 goal difference?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 15, 2020)

Duhul10 said:


> You guys are suffering due to a break. Think about me being a Barcelona fan tonight.



i'm mad at cholo. muh guys had it in the bag in spring and now he can't ensure a victory against leipzig of all clubs...smh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2020)

dat germany


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko I have a question. Is vomiting a symptom of corona?


Only if you haven't eat rotten food and drunk half bottle of glen grant!
Now joke aside Dev, there are plenty of motives that make you vomit, but if you don't have a fever then i think and hope you are fine and you feel better soon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Aug 15, 2020)

you don't have to be a football fan to enjoy 8arca getting clapped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Aug 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2020)

Tfw you realise they're actually all the differents OP chicks.


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 15, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> You expected to lose by a 6 goal difference?


When the difference in the quality of the game is so huge, the number of goals becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko I have a question. Is vomiting a symptom of corona?



No, I don't think it is. 

But it's a symptom of pregnancy.


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, I don't think it is.
> 
> But it's a symptom of pregnancy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

_*@Shiba D. Inu *_​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2020)

Messi


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

So sleepy


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Garcher said:


>



Hololive and Fubuki 

I've seen those names somewhere before


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So sleepy


Good morning Baba


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Good morning Baba



Morning


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Portland Is coming...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Portland Is coming...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No, I don't think it is.
> 
> But it's a symptom of pregnancy.



Not funny. I'm puking constantly. Didn't drink anything alcoholic. 
And I'm just throwing up water that I drink and stomach acid.. I feel like I'm dying. :/


----------



## Soca (Aug 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not funny. I'm puking constantly. Didn't drink anything alcoholic.
> And I'm just throwing up water that I drink and stomach acid.. I feel like I'm dying. :/


You might just have a bug

I'd get checked regardless.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> You might just have a bug
> 
> I'd get checked regardless.



I'm careful. But if that were the case it would fucking suck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

@DeVision Do what Marc said. Get checked out, now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey that sounds good



Then it is a bet!!!! Beat this!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

@January see what your future holds!!!!!


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Testing luck


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then it is a bet!!!! Beat this!!!!



Okey ima try


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not funny. I'm puking constantly. Didn't drink anything alcoholic.
> And I'm just throwing up water that I drink and stomach acid.. I feel like I'm dying. :/


That means you also crying becouse of it
That sounds like alimentary intoxication, did you eat outside on a restaurant lately?


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> You might just have a bug
> 
> I'd get checked regardless.


Yeah it could be a tapeworm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey ima try



Huzzah! @Lurker 's ban must have messed with his head! I can wait till the end of next month for it, UB. Since you might be busy doing other stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Testing luck



I will see you fall as well. But what could possibly hurt Alibaba......


----------



## January (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January see what your future holds!!!!!


The future favors me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

January said:


> The future favors me


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Huzzah! @Lurker 's ban must have messed with his head! I can wait till the end of next month for it, UB. Since you might be busy doing other stuff.


How?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Huzzah! @Lurker 's ban must have messed with his head! I can wait till the end of next month for it, UB. Since you might be busy doing other stuff.



Will try to get to it soon-ish~ Any specific bird you wanna have or should i just pick smth? (i'd most likely go with a bird that has similar colors as the character mickey mouse or idk maybe superman colors)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How?



Me....afraid of her?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Will try to get to it soon-ish~ Any specific bird you wanna have or should i just pick smth? (i'd most likely go with a bird that has similar colors as the character mickey mouse or idk maybe superman colors)



You are the artist. I trust your taste. Like my weapon!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> ​


Whats the matter Lurker......lost your nerve?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Whats the matter Lurker......lost your nerve?


For what?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are the artist. I trust your taste. Like my weapon!



Oh btw weapon! I'm currently working on the blue one in this pic



(they're for character designs i've been doing, the one in the middle is just a close-up i did for a bit detail)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will see you fall as well. But what could possibly hurt Alibaba......


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2020)

I will see you fall. Don't know how but I'll get ya....


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I will see you fall. Don't know how but I'll get ya....



Something like:


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Something like:


I would think that would be better.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 15, 2020)

kissanime died


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Will try to get to it soon-ish~ Any specific bird you wanna have or should i just pick smth? (i'd most likely go with a bird that has similar colors as the character mickey mouse or idk maybe superman colors)


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are the artist. I trust your taste. Like my weapon!


So you trust me too then? I am an artist too... Lul


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe a name change bet....


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe a name change bet....



From Alibaba Saluja to Alibaba


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

There's actually a hint from a post of mine these days about something I dislike.

If you find it, you can know about one thing that I kinda dislike and turn it into a bet


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From Alibaba Saluja to Alibaba


Like that fable..
Alibaba and the 40 thiefs , do you know it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Like that fable..
> Alibaba and the 40 thiefs , do you know it?



Aye. The convo title "Alibaba and the 40 Memelords" came from that.

I saw that fable in a cartoon when I was a kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> There's actually a hint from a post of mine these days about something I dislike.
> 
> If you find it, you can know about one thing that I kinda dislike and turn it into a bet



Cats?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cats?



That's what @Light D Lamperouge dislikes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 15, 2020)

Barca got Ryou'd


----------



## Blade (Aug 15, 2020)

chadcules


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

@DeVision did everything work itself out? Or are you going to get yourself checked out?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision did everything work itself out? Or are you going to get yourself checked out?



Feeling a bit better, but I have a terrible headache. And still didn't eat anything. 
If I wake up like this tomorrow. Gonna go check it.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

Lol I like this one
And this is funny too


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i mean sulong carrot and pekoms didnt really add too much power to them lol, they still peaked around brook level if not less
> 
> inu and neko's sulongs would let them peak at jack/queen levels mayb



Off topic but pretty nice sig.

Smooth as fuck. No vulgarity or else.

Do you know the artist?


----------



## Redline (Aug 15, 2020)

What the ... Lmaoooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Off topic but pretty nice sig.
> 
> Smooth as fuck. No vulgarity or else.
> 
> Do you know the artist?



no lol

literally the 3rd image on google search or sm sht

but its rly nice xd


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> no lol
> 
> literally the 3rd image on google search or sm sht
> 
> but its rly nice xd



I really like the art style. Both neat and smooth, with a real work on light/colors effects. 

Me gonna check who's the drawer. I need inspiration for Gin's next contest (I'm so bad at coloring T-T)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

I like how quickly @Sabo abandoned his thread stating it was because he "ran out of waifu/husbando" to use.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not funny. I'm puking constantly. Didn't drink anything alcoholic.
> And I'm just throwing up water that I drink and stomach acid.. I feel like I'm dying. :/


Happened to me before and the doctor recommended no food for 24 hrs and constantly drinking hydrolite.

Might not be exactly the same thing so best listen to Marc.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like how quickly @Sabo abandoned his thread stating it was because he "ran out of waifu/husbando" to use.


I was active for 2 days. 

And it’s actually not that easy. Had to spent 10 mins to stalk each person and still got it wrong for some. Furthermore, most of everyone’s favourite already being posted, so not much material to play around with.

Can still use Vivi, Uti and Yamato, but that’s too easy.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I was active for 2 days.



Member: Sabo

Active for: 2 days

Revos status: fucked up.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I really like the art style. Both neat and smooth, with a real work on light/colors effects.
> 
> Me gonna check who's the drawer. I need inspiration for Gin's next contest (I'm so bad at coloring T-T)



lol here found em on reddit


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> lol here found em on reddit



Thanks!


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I was active for 2 days.
> 
> And it’s actually not that easy. Had to spent 10 mins to stalk each person and still got it wrong for some. Furthermore, most of everyone’s favourite already being posted, so not much material to play around with.
> 
> Can still use Vivi, Uti and Yamato, but that’s too easy.



Fool! You Don't give people what they want. You guess!


----------



## MO (Aug 15, 2020)

I had a dream..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Venom (Aug 15, 2020)

Garcher said:


> kissanime died



F


----------



## Shanks (Aug 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Member: Sabo
> 
> Active for: 2 days
> 
> Revos status: fucked up.



Can't be helped. I was fighting an admiral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

@Gianfi 
@girafarig 


Please.....one of ya change your names. To similar!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm alive.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

@Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

Damn some actual sword masters in here.

I am impressed


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Underworld Broker



Yah I heard its gonna start after GoH season 1 is over


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yah I heard its gonna start after GoH season 1 is over


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Gianfi
> @girafarig
> 
> 
> Please.....one of ya change your names. To similar!


I’m the one and only Gi here


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

@Redline @Lurker @Blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey @Sabo I began watching anime war I am at episode 6 now!
Lol saitaima defeated?  Naruto and Luffy fodders? Lmaooo
So far so good


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I’m the one and only Gi here


Ma che cazzo dici Gianfilippo? Lol
Che mi dici Di Gigi?
Io pensavo Di cambiarmi IL nick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline @Lurker @Blade


@Ren. @Lurker 
Check him out on you tube

And now I give you the menhir
They sing in Sardinian who is one of most ancient languages of the Mediterranean sea, they can also sing in Italian once in a while lol
This is rare, but strong , good words and strong vibes , taken from Abissi album of Menhir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey @Sabo I began watching anime war I am at episode 6 now!
> Lol saitaima defeated?  Naruto and Luffy fodders? Lmaooo
> So far so good


It's pretty good. Took the guy 4 years to put together 12 - 13 episodes. You can probably finish it off today if you have 3 hrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Cache cazzo dici Gianfilippo? Lol
> Che mi dici Di Gigi?
> Io pensavo Di cambiarmi IL nick


Lmao Gigi la trottola. Vabbè ma io intendevo su questo forum ahah


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> It's pretty good. Took the guy 4 years to put together 12 - 13 episodes. You can probably finish it off today if you have 3 hrs.


All those power ups lol! It is obvious next is the fusion lol, anyway ineffective saitaima is something I would have not expected to see


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> All those power ups lol! It is obvious next is the fusion lol, anyway ineffective saitaima is something I would have not expected to see


Na, ending isn’t going to be a simple fusion. Probably the most unexpected ending for anyone.

And Naruto and Sasuke will be highly relevant. Saitaima  will show his final form. Lol


----------



## Garcher (Aug 16, 2020)

Ultra sister said:


> i´m yet another Neko dupe


who?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)

3rd day


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2020)

Ultra sister said:


> Hello i like drugs.


You managed 24 posts before getting banned.

I am impressed


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Sup @Alibaba Saluja. Slow weekend for OL


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Sup @Alibaba Saluja. Slow weekend for OL



Aye.

We need a dice game to pass the time until the new chapter releases


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Can't be helped. I was fighting an admiral.



Actually this is a pretty good stock. 
@Underworld Broker  can you help me make an avy out of this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Actually this is a pretty good stock.
> @Underworld Broker  can you help me make an avy out of this?



Just crop it. Shit is perfect. 

No needs to add useless effects or else.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just crop it. Shit is perfect.
> 
> No needs to add useless effects or else.


I can’t even do that. Lol

I work for a bank and they block all file sharing websites like imgur on my laptop.

Guess I can use a different laptop tomorrow or something.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I can’t even do that. Lol
> 
> I work for a bank and they block all file sharing websites like imgur on my laptop.
> 
> Guess I can use a different laptop tomorrow or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 3rd day


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Thx mate. 

Actually it would be perfect if there is a way remove all the writing or crop it out.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thx mate.
> 
> Actually it would be perfect if there is a way remove all the writing or crop it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)

I give up


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I give up


Rolling 400~ is actually pretty rare.

420! Does that mean I win?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rolling 400~ is actually pretty rare.



420?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Thx mate.
> 
> Actually it would be perfect if there is a way remove all the writing or crop it out.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 16, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk


Morning to you too babyyyy! I can't keep the eyes of of your new avy!
Asian A stile


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Too much saturation/contrast on his face imo (just imo).

Here my entry (just enhanced the flames) :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too much saturation/contrast on his face imo (just imo).
> 
> Here my entry (just enhanced the flames) :


*Looks nice. @Sabo has a lot of options to choose from. 
*​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

*@Lurker @Mickey Mouse @DeVision *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 16, 2020)

those body proportions lmfao

is that true to current one piece?


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Gin said:


> those body proportions lmfao
> 
> is that true to current one piece?


Lmaooo kinda, her weist is from another universe


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Lurker @Mickey Mouse @DeVision *​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Lurker @Mickey Mouse @DeVision *​



Yeah something way off with that.....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Portland!!


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Looks nice. @Sabo has a lot of options to choose from. *
> ​




sabo is ohara library's most wanked char






































that's what a law stan would say


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah something way off with that.....


It a subliminal info that says she is tight and probably virgin? Unless otama is ace daughter


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2020)

Heh whenever someone mentions TMF it reminds me to log in and check it out


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

that chara looks cool, maybe i should pick up OP again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lightning tore our past asunder, and our paths were rent and split,
Once the thunders lose voice, and the storms are wept dry,
I'll enter the darkness and return you to bliss


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> that chara looks cool, maybe i should pick up OP again



Join our misery.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Didn't know the Purple race existed in One Piece.


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I fear the ulti teeths reveal, hopefully oda will spare us


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Who is he?


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who is he?




mori jin

the mc from the ongoing popular webtoon known as the god of highschool

it also has a s1 anime aired now too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


>


He reminds me of saintsaya


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> mori jin
> 
> the mc from the ongoing popular webtoon known as the god of highschool
> 
> it also has a s1 anime aired now too


I see does it come from a manga too?
What about the anime is it any good?
By the way blade , I have just finish watching anime war!!??
What do you reckon about it lol


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> He reminds me of saintsaya




he is literally the korean goku = monkey king 

his power level is up with dbz ssj3 goku too as well, he is very strong


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see does it come from a manga too?
> What about the anime is it any good?
> By the way blade , I have just finish watching anime war!!??
> What do you reckon about it lol




it's a webtoon = korean ''manga''

tgoh, tower of god and noblesse were the og most popular series there and still are

to summarize

let's say, they are the reason that webtoons are so popular now (and all of them have anime series now, despite being korean)

noblesse will have an anime in october though

as for anime war

i have watched it, many months ago


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> he is literally the korean goku = monkey king
> 
> his power level is up with dbz ssj3 goku too as well, he is very strong


Monkey king  yeah! That thing on his head lol
There is a super monkey king movie which is one of the best around...I suppose you have seen it already but if you didn't just check it out


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Monkey king  yeah! That thing on his head lol
> There is a super monkey king movie which is one of the best around...I suppose you have seen it already but if you didn't just check it out




back on 2018 i watched that movie

far better action and effects than most mcu movies


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Join our misery.



tbh it has too many breaks, i'd catch up and forget about it again rofl, will prolly wait a bit more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Neat stuff, love them


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Neat stuff, love them




wait

are you a tgoh fan? 

you read the webtoon

as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> wait
> 
> are you a tgoh fan?
> 
> ...



Ofc i read it, tho i'm at Mujins and mandeoks flashback atm, gotta catch up to the last few chapters that are left


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Jin Mori is so cute lol i wanna draw him


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ofc i read it, tho i'm at Mujins and mandeoks flashback atm, gotta catch up to the last few chapters that are left




the webtoons are rocking the e-fandom the past few years

especially now that their three most popular ones got anime adaptations, they gonna keep growing even more

since

there are lot's of cool webtoon series out there


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> the webtoons are rocking the e-fandom the past few years
> 
> especially now that their three most popular ones got anime adaptations, they gonna keep growing even more
> 
> ...



I hope solo leveling will get one very soon (i heard smth about it getting an anime adaption, hope its not fake news) 

havent read many manhwas other than the most popular ones , dropped Noblesse few years ago rip, ToG has been my fave ever since i started reading it, Girls of the Wild's wouldve been pretty dope if the story wouldnt have gone into whatever kinda direction that was (literally wtf) and GoH is one of my faves since the anime started lol (i started reading the manhwa like a week or so ago). Heard Unordinary is also good? idk i dont like starting manhwas when they dont have many chapters yet


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks badass. Where is this from?

Edit: just saw the respond above


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Didn't know the Purple race existed in One Piece.


Why would you, purple hater.


Blade said:


> mori jin
> 
> the mc from the ongoing popular webtoon known as the god of highschool
> 
> it also has a s1 anime aired now too


God of Highschool is not going to disappoint me like Tower of God is it?


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I hope solo leveling will get one very soon (i heard smth about it getting an anime adaption, hope its not fake news)
> 
> havent read many manhwas other than the most popular ones , dropped Noblesse few years ago rip, ToG has been my fave ever since i started reading it, Girls of the Wild's wouldve been pretty dope if the story wouldnt have gone into whatever kinda direction that was (literally wtf) and GoH is one of my faves since the anime started lol (i started reading the manhwa like a week or so ago). Heard Unordinary is also good? idk i dont like starting manhwas when they dont have many chapters yet




let me post you the list i say  when it's about webtoon recs

- knight run
- tgoh
- magician (kim sarae)
- tog
- gosu
- burning effect
- hardcore solo warrior
- solo leveling
- white epic
- trinity wonder


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God of Highschool is not going to disappoint me like Tower of God is it?



Why you dont like ToG?


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> God of Highschool is not going to disappoint me like Tower of God is it?




tog has world building, it's quite good

as for the tgoh

it's as i said before

the korean dbz mixed yyh/jjba/street fighter elements


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why you dont like ToG?



Reading the 1st few chapters did not pull me in. At all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> tog has world building, it's quite good
> 
> as for the tgoh
> 
> ...



ToG does a poor job then in the beginning....


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> let me post you the list i say  when it's about webtoon recs
> 
> - knight run
> - tgoh
> ...



i heard of gosu, quite a few ppl say it's pretty good

if i had to pick one from that list i'd most likely read that one first


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Reading the 1st few chapters did not pull me in. At all.



how many did you read?


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i heard of gosu, quite a few ppl say it's pretty good
> 
> if i had to pick one from that list i'd most likely read that one first




well

the list is there, you can read whichever you like first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> how many did you read?


Up to after that 1st test.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Up to after that 1st test.



Idk maybe you have to watch the anime, music 'n stuff could get you in the mood i guess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Idk maybe you have to watch the anime, music 'n stuff could get you in the mood i guess



Not anytime soon....it is going close to on my start HxH back burner now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not anytime soon....it is going close to on my start HxH back burner now.



You still havent read HxH? it's 2020 you should consider doing it sooner than later


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> You still havent read HxH? it's 2020 you should consider doing it sooner than later


Is the art getting better? Loved the anime, but can’t really get into the manga cuz of the bad art.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Is the art getting better? Loved the anime, but can’t really get into the manga cuz of the bad art.



iirc the art got better. i havent read that ship arc yet, but seen a few panels which looked a lot better than the start of chimera ant chapters rofl

personally dont care about the art if story is naisu, still funny seeing some panels that look like sketches


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> iirc the art got better. i havent read that ship arc yet, but seen a few panels which looked a lot better than the start of chimera ant chapters rofl
> 
> personally dont care about the art if story is naisu, still funny seeing some panels that look like sketches


Yeah, after the anime I did about 10 chapters. I think it’s the ship arc (can’t remember). 

@Mickey Mouse where are you up to? Let’s see who finishes it first.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

@GANDO where does your name came from?

Back in my high school days all my fiji/Indian friends calls each other ‘Gando’ all the time


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 16, 2020)

Well its just  a play on the word Dango my previous user,  what does Gando means over there?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> You still havent read HxH? it's 2020 you should consider doing it sooner than later


Why? Is it ending soon? 


Sabo said:


> Yeah, after the anime I did about 10 chapters. I think it’s the ship arc (can’t remember).
> 
> @Mickey Mouse where are you up to? Let’s see who finishes it first.



Then you will win that race. I am only just past that 1st test. What....10 chapters?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Well its just  a play on the word Dango my previous user,  what does Gando means over there?



Well it means


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why? Is it ending soon?
> 
> 
> Then you will win that race. I am only just past that 1st test. What....10 chapters?


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why? Is it ending soon?
> 
> 
> Then you will win that race. I am only just past that 1st test. What....10 chapters?


Wait... not ship arc. 10 chapters after the chim ant arc


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Well it means


I guess I am a Lewd Maru


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 16, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I guess I am a Lewd Maru


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Wait... not ship arc. 10 chapters after the chim ant arc


Ooooooohhhhh.....you are talking about HxH......yeah you are definitely going to win that one.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I hope solo leveling will get one very soon (i heard smth about it getting an anime adaption, hope its not fake news)
> 
> havent read many manhwas other than the most popular ones , dropped Noblesse few years ago rip, ToG has been my fave ever since i started reading it, Girls of the Wild's wouldve been pretty dope if the story wouldnt have gone into whatever kinda direction that was (literally wtf) and GoH is one of my faves since the anime started lol (i started reading the manhwa like a week or so ago). Heard Unordinary is also good? idk i dont like starting manhwas when they dont have many chapters yet



ToG is a rly nice manhwa

the anime is actually rly sick too

depending on what genra of manhwa u like but there r some neiche good ones like a returner's magic, lookism, and lets play. there are all from diff genras. Solo leveling is rly nice one too. one of the best actually.



Blade said:


> let me post you the list i say  when it's about webtoon recs
> 
> - knight run
> - tgoh
> ...



is hardcore solo warrior like solo leveling or any form of similar Isekai manhwa? first time hearing it. 

also have u read a returner's magic? its a nice one



Mickey Mouse said:


> Reading the 1st few chapters did not pull me in. At all.





Mickey Mouse said:


> ToG does a poor job then in the beginning....



watch the anime for the first few eps its rly nice actually

manhwa gets good end of s1 and season 2 onward

its honestly not that slow at the start but could need a bit to get used to lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Eyes on the top left just do not fit. Eyes and body on the top right. Bottom one is the only one that got it right.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Luckily I'm working from home these days.


----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is hardcore solo warrior like solo leveling or any form of similar Isekai manhwa? first time hearing it.
> 
> also have u read a returner's magic? its a nice one




very different than solo leveling






still very lit




> The series is set in the world of Lucid Adventure, a place that is accessed through dreams. It follows Hardcore Leveling Warrior and his colleagues on their full fledged RPG adventure.
> Hardcore Leveling Warrior was the No.1 Ranked player in Lucid Adventure and the only player on the server with The Golden Armor and max stats. He is a dirty player and is criticized for his antics such as stealing quests, blocking other users from completing quests and stealing MOBs that others had almost finished and is dirty.
> 
> During an SS-Class Quest, he is beaten by a mysterious assassin and his Golden Armor and items are stolen from him before his level and stats are Level 1. He must go on a long journey of redemption to recover his stats and power as well as earn enough money to repay the money he owes to loan sharks in The Real World.




a summary

and the series is ongoing as well


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2020)

Redline said:


>

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> very different than solo leveling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems interesting af

actually manhwas in general are much more creative and got more drama n stuff than average mangas

imma give it a read after finishing vinland and returners magic


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> seems interesting af
> 
> actually manhwas in general are much more creative and got more drama n stuff than average mangas
> 
> imma give it a read after finishing vinland and returners magic




it's part also of the most popular video game webtoon crossover along with the likes of tgoh, tog and noblesse


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's part also of the most popular video game webtoon crossover along with the likes of tgoh, tog and noblesse



that has to be similar to solo leveling tho no?

its very video game-ish

mang u actually watch/read alot of sht dont u lol

im more into gaming than watching/reading


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> that has to be similar to solo leveling tho no?




don't be confused with the title, just because they got similar wording 

they are different series, as i told you


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> don't be confused with the title, just because they got similar wording
> 
> they are different series, as i told you



i meant the video game style lol

its fine im down to read anything if its good stuff

just got a bit of queue list lulz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2020)

Blade said:


> very different than solo leveling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........dude is wearing heels......


Go D. Usopp said:


> seems interesting af
> 
> actually *manhwas in general are much more creative and got more drama n stuff than average mangas*
> 
> imma give it a read after finishing vinland and returners magic



Meh.....they are the same.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Meh.....they are the same.



nah i actually feel like mangas have wider ranges of really bad and fked up and some really good

manhwas in general are consistently decent from what ive seen so far lol

cant deny ive seen more manga's than manhwas but thats always been the case xd


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 16, 2020)

anybody has anything that's as good as attack on titan tho 

i heared vinland was similar, but it actually didn't turn out to be that much lol


----------



## Blade (Aug 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........dude is wearing heels......




rly ninga?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2020)

Blade said:


> rly ninga?


My bad.....i did not know I was just supposed to bask in his badassery without commenting on them.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why? Is it ending soon?



Good one  



Go D. Usopp said:


> ToG is a rly nice manhwa
> 
> the anime is actually rly sick too
> 
> depending on what genra of manhwa u like but there r some neiche good ones like a returner's magic, lookism, and lets play. there are all from diff genras. Solo leveling is rly nice one too. one of the best actually.



Hmm idk I like entertaining ones with neat story, MC has to be likeable otherwise ima get bored and drop it


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's what @Light D Lamperouge dislikes.


oh informação importante apanhei aqui.
How Light is on the comfy kittens list and doesn’t like cats.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm idk I like entertaining ones with neat story, MC has to be likeable otherwise ima get bored and drop it



like one piece


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 17, 2020)

Happy Bday @xmysticgohanx!

Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 17, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @xmysticgohanx!
> 
> Have a good one



happy birthday m9 @xmysticgohanx 

both users with mystic in their name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2020)

@A Optimistic - you’re Ava. Finally worked out who you are.


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> like one piece


I like your avy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 17, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> oh informação importante apanhei aqui.
> How Light is on the comfy kittens list and doesn’t like cats.


*It's true though Rin. *

*When I was a child one cat scratched me over the face and I've been afraid of them ever since then. *
*



But comfy emotes are too good. 
*


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 17, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> oh informação importante apanhei aqui.
> How Light is on the comfy kittens list and doesn’t like cats.



Talvez ele secretamente goste de gatos.

Lá no fundo todas as pessoas gostam de gatos


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Talvez ele secretamente goste de gatos.
> 
> Lá no fundo todas as pessoas gostam de gatos


*No. 
*


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @A Optimistic - you’re Ava. Finally worked out who you are.



Better late than never


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's true though Rin. *
> 
> *When I was a child one cat scratched me over the face and I've been afraid of them ever since then. *



There was one time when I was a child a dog wanted to play with me but he was big and I got scared and runned.  I fell on the ground and the dog came to me but I was scared of him and wanted him to go away.

I was scared of dogs for many years  not anymore though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Better late than never


And you're Mariko! Twice in a row today. 

We all thought you were a dude back then.


----------



## January (Aug 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *When I was a child one cat scratched me over the face and I've been afraid of them ever since then. *


It's okay if you don't like cats.

But being afraid is not a reason to dislike them.

If possible try giving food to a cat every once in a while, your fear will eventually reduce.


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> oh informação importante apanhei aqui.
> How Light is on the comfy kittens list and doesn’t like cats.


True..lol
I  got an easy solution
Take him.out of the kitten list
Or ..do a scary kitten list and place him.there lmaoo


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Talvez ele secretamente goste de gatos.
> 
> Lá no fundo todas as pessoas gostam de gatos


The only cat light would possibly like is cat woman for batman movies, or the actress of cats...lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Take him.out of the kitten list


​


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



Send us some kitten pics and maybe you can still be part of it.. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @xmysticgohanx!
> 
> Have a good one





Go D. Usopp said:


> happy birthday m9 @xmysticgohanx
> 
> both users with mystic in their name


 What is going on here today...... 


Sabo said:


> And you're Mariko! Twice in a row today.
> 
> We all thought you were a dude back then.



She is.........a Tomboy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @xmysticgohanx !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> She is.........a Tomboy.



Tomboy... Basically all millenials+ chicks. 

Read shonen, play videogames, practice "dudes" sports, study sciences and maths, like horror movies/TV shows, think by themselves, don't care about make up and barbies... 

In short: do what they want, as dudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Send us some kitten pics and maybe you can still be part of it.. XD


​


----------



## Garcher (Aug 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tomboy... Basically all millenials+ chicks.


nah


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> And you're Mariko! Twice in a row today.
> 
> We all thought you were a dude back then.





Mickey Mouse said:


> What is going on here today......
> 
> 
> She is.........a Tomboy.





Mariko said:


> Tomboy... Basically all millenials+ chicks.
> 
> Read shonen, play videogames, practice "dudes" sports, study sciences and maths, like horror movies/TV shows, think by themselves, don't care about make up and barbies...
> 
> In short: do what they want, as dudes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Hold on skip!The goat is coming


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2020)

Garcher said:


> nah



Nah, indeed. Not yet. 

But equality progresses. 

More and more sis are fangirling el Che, reading Marx and dreaming about communism and AK47. 

Our time will come bruz!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I like your avy



You like his sig more, you lewd person. Admit it.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You like his sig more, you lewd person. Admit it.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You like his sig more, you lewd person. Admit it.



Who doesn't?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who doesn't?



Psst. Let's bully Soca.


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's true though Rin. *
> 
> *When I was a child one cat scratched me over the face and I've been afraid of them ever since then. *
> 
> ...


yeah i can confirm light had a trauma becouse of it and never recover , just like how zoro lost kuina


----------



## January (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Psst. Let's bully Soca.





@Soca :

Jinbei is meh.


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

copy. over


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2020)

You muthafuckas will do no such thing


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Soca :
> 
> Jinbei is meh.


and all the asian girls has no bum and a thick layer on make up on ...eheheheh socaaaaaa plus you gotta watch out where they came from  or else you might get an unwanted surprise


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> and all the asian girls has no bum and a thick layer on make up on ...eheheheh socaaaaaa plus you gotta watch out where they came from  or else you might get an unwanted surprise



Little player.

Here how you upset Marc:

@Mbx... 

Well, wait a minute. Mom phoning....


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2020)

The NBA playoffs are here. More interesting


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2020)

can't play with y'all

I'm playing horizon zero dawn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> The NBA playoffs are here. More interesting


Go Raptors need that 2x NBA championship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> can't play with y'all
> 
> I'm playing horizon zero dawn



For the 1st time or again?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Go Raptors need that 2x NBA championship.


I cheered for the Raptors last year. Huge Kawhai fan. 

Might this year too. Lakers are too suspect.

Now the Mavs next year!!


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> For the 1st time or again?


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> can't play with y'all
> 
> I'm playing horizon zero dawn


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> For the 1st time or again?


frst time 

current level 31

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> frst time
> 
> current level 31


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 17, 2020)

Kissanime has been shut down


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I cheered for the Raptors last year. Huge Kawhai fan.
> 
> Might this year too. Lakers are too suspect.
> 
> Now the Mavs next year!!


Lukaaaaaaa


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kissanime has been shut down


Just go to viz. Com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lukaaaaaaa



Taking down Kawhi's team? Should be an interesting series.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just go to viz. Com



Thanks but I already watch anime in a site that rivals kissanime in content.

I used kissanime a lot of years but changed this year.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kissanime has been shut down


I use crunch roll. It has everything


----------



## January (Aug 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Thanks but I already watch anime in a site that rivals kissanime in content.
> 
> I used kissanime a lot of years but changed this year.


Which one are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 17, 2020)

I used to watch in the anime crazy but then got shut down too


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> and all the asian girls has no bum and a thick layer on make up on ...eheheheh socaaaaaa plus you gotta watch out where they came from  or else you might get an unwanted surprise

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't really watch anime like that honestly. As a manga reader, manga scanalation sites are like cockroaches. Kill one, two more appear.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Soca :
> 
> Jinbei is meh.





Mariko said:


> Little player.
> 
> Here how you upset Marc:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

is it just me or the telegram section looks weird asfk lol

@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn

the telegram thread lmaoo


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge You're gonna love this week's chapter.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge You're gonna love this week's chapter.



talking about new chaps here is


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> talking about new chaps here is


No spoilers! See you guys in the telegram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> No spoilers! See you guys in the telegram



my telegram section is bugged asfk


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> my telegram section is bugged asfk


Maybe try a different skin.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is it just me or the telegram section looks weird asfk lol
> 
> @Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
> 
> the telegram thread lmaoo


Looks fine for me on all skins.

Screen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Looks fine for me on all skins.
> 
> Screen?



You should ban @Go D. Usopp and then unban him a week later and see if that helps.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2020)

644 more posts, right?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 644 more posts, right?


Yup. Get in here @Nana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 644 more posts, right?


@Oreki  let's do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 644 more posts, right?


Piece of cake Dev
Considering done
Afterall I am always the top contributors lately..
By the way good game yesterday, Luka my man gonna take that as a lesson


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Piece of cake Dev
> Considering done
> Afterall I am always the top contributors lately..
> By the way good game yesterday, Luka my man gonna take that as a lesson



Don't you mean Kristaps Porzingis?


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't you mean Kristaps Porzingis?


Well..he needs to step up and get him game right , those two can become one of the best white duo ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..he needs to step up and get him game right , those two can become one of the best white duo ever



I was thinking more on the lines of not getting teched up because of a fucking Morris twin.....


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2020)

Okay, don't spam. Let's wait for the weekend, so I can participate!


Wow. Awesome af.



Mickey Mouse said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of not getting teched up because of a fucking Morris twin.....



What's with your username?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2020)

"You're an American, Harry."


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2020)

Garcher said:


> "You're an American, Harry."



The flag at the end.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Looks fine for me on all skins.
> 
> Screen?



I'm using orange skin iirc thats its name lol

look here are zoomed out pics for normal threads vs telegram threads so u can see everything lol

convo thread:




Telegram thread:




u can see on telegram threads redline's post text all come under his avi, not next to it like normal, also the UI for posting my own message is weird af lol. Mind u this only happens on tele threads and nowhere else lol.




Mickey Mouse said:


> You should ban @Go D. Usopp and then unban him a week later and see if that helps.



yea im sure it will work

ur speaking from experience after all right?


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


nice one, but you know what , all of those fanart still have the handcuffus on  while she doesnt anymore so i am looking forward tosee the next one when she is free and more so the onex where she will officially become a strawaht


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Oreki  let's do this


just let me roll and you will have this tread finsish by tomorrow lol
it is all about how much i decide to post , lol i am in charge of the end line, but i do not care who wins it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Light D Lamperouge You're gonna love this week's chapter.


lol i am sure he will


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


Do you read Golden Kamui?


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh this thread is almost ending.

Who's gonna win the grand prize? Place your bets.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh this thread is almost ending.
> 
> Who's gonna win the grand prize? Place your bets.


Only if I really wanted to win this like before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh this thread is almost ending.
> 
> Who's gonna win the grand prize? Place your bets.


too soon to do that  but when we are about 200 left we can start betting on it, anyway  we acn finsih this in few hours if we want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> we acn finsih this in few hours if we want to


Don't tempt me you devil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Don't tempt me you devil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea im sure it will work
> 
> ur speaking from experience after all right?



Sure.....except I had to use self control......since @Soca did not want to do the deed!!!! 


No you......you should get the hammer.


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sure.....except I had to use self control......since @Soca did not want to do the deed!!!!
> 
> 
> No you......you should get the hammer.


That's too big and too difficult to drive in little European roads lol
So no hammer better just a Jeep
Eheheh


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge  and @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I'm using orange skin iirc thats its name lol
> 
> look here are zoomed out pics for normal threads vs telegram threads so u can see everything lol
> 
> ...


That's the light skin (see on the bottom left on your screenshot). 

Try to clean your cache. If that doesn't work make a thread in the Q&C section and tag @Naruto.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sure.....except I had to use self control......since @Soca did not want to do the deed!!!!
> 
> 
> No you......you should get the hammer.



trying so hard to ruin my 6 years in a row non ban record eh


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Some good info for you all
Just in case you did not know


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> That's the light skin (see on the bottom left on your screenshot).
> 
> Try to clean your cache. If that doesn't work make a thread in the Q&C section and tag @Naruto.



yoo clearly cache actually fixed it lol

its my first time getting that issue but now ik what to do lol

ty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

that custom name font is sick actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> trying so hard to ruin my 6 years in a row non ban record eh


 All good things must come to an end.


Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> that custom name font is sick actually



 Thank....uh.....i do not know. Maybe @Shrike or @Nataly would know. @Snowless ?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> All good things must come to an end.
> 
> 
> Thank....uh.....i do not know. Maybe @Shrike or @Nataly would know. @Snowless ?


I believe you can make different colorized versions in here
For instance ->*Mickey Mouse*
The site also gives you BB code to just copy and paste for a super convenient use

I don't know if that's what was used to create and apply the 'mask' for this specific username


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I believe you can make different colorized versions in here
> For instance ->*Mickey Mouse*
> The site also gives you BB code to just copy and paste for a super convenient use
> 
> I don't know if that's what was used to create and apply the 'mask' for this specific username



w8 so i can make my own without spending what ever those points were called

contest points or smthing

oppp


----------



## Nataly (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 so i can make my own without spending what ever those points were called
> 
> contest points or smthing
> 
> oppp


Unfortunately, you cannot. The site I shared is to make text and use it for posts, creative and nice looking OPs and etc (it was my guess Supes' name font was adjusted on sites like that and then applied here). You cannot have the colorized name without requesting it and buying it for points during Elusive Prizes.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2020)

Yoyo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yoyo



sup m99


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 18, 2020)

The custom name font Mickey has is given to everyone who signs up for that Alley event.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

yo @Nana i'm only few posts away from losing my power and glory as a convo thread maker

any final poll u wud like to request 

u haven't done so in awhile lol


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2020)

Just saw the full bodycam of GF arrest and murder.

It's......

I dunno. I don't have words. No word can describe that video.

Just tears.

Rivers of tears.

For those who havn't seen it yet (graphic vid):


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> sup m99


About to eat.


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just saw the full bodycam of GF arrest and murder.
> 
> It's......
> 
> ...



thats tragic actually, he got rekt pretty much for no reason too



Lurker said:


> About to eat.



enjoy ur meal fam


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

@T.D.A  at what time is the match start tonight?  la vs portland
@Mickey Mouse  do you know ? european time i mean , 3 .30 in the mornig or before that


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> @T.D.A  at what time is the match start tonight?  la vs portland
> @Mickey Mouse  do you know ? european time i mean , 3 .30 in the mornig or before that



2am UK time


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 2am UK time


i see , thanks , are you gonna watch it?
it should be a good game


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Love all those moments and the story telling parts of old school Dragonball.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> i see , thanks , are you gonna watch it?
> it should be a good game



Can't stay up since I have work. So probably just the highlights in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The custom name font Mickey has is given to everyone who signs up for that Alley event.


I thought it was for those that responded to that thread.


Blade said:


>





Blade said:


>


 That is so Goku.


Redline said:


> @T.D.A  at what time is the match start tonight?  la vs portland
> @Mickey Mouse  do you know ? european time i mean , 3 .30 in the mornig or before that



What a random ass question to be asked.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2020)

@DeVision vs @Redline be like:


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought it was for those that responded to that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eheheh ....I can't disagree
Just to lazy to be bother to check myself lol


----------



## Shrike (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> All good things must come to an end.
> 
> 
> Thank....uh.....i do not know. Maybe @Shrike or @Nataly would know. @Snowless ?



If he wanted this username just say gratz mon in that one Alley thread


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Tier 1 legendary pokemon right there


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> If he wanted this username just say gratz mon in that one Alley thread


Link please


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Funny how @Underworld Broker  suddenly appears after posting Mingo.


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Funny how @Underworld Broker  suddenly appears after posting Mingo.



coincidence 100%


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

Mango doffy is best doffy


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision vs @Redline be like:



Man @DeVision and @Redline need to either squash this beef or one of them destroy the other.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Yeah it's party time baby!
You nasty


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Man @DeVision and @Redline need to either squash this beef or one of them destroy the other.


Lul


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

I shouldnt have caught up with GoH

i cant believe one of my fave charas got killed like that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I shouldnt have caught up with GoH
> 
> i cant believe one of my fave charas got killed like that




#74 of things that make me mad. People openly spoiling things I might get into.


Better now move this series further back on the start up time. Thanks UB.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I shouldnt have caught up with GoH
> 
> i cant believe one of my fave charas got killed like that


I'm sorry to hear your lost 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

If Hunter X Hunter is 10/10, what would you guys rate GoH as? Trying to decide if I should get into it.


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I'm sorry to hear your lost
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Shit happen Sabo , do you remember ace? Xd


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2020)

@Sabo Dat Sabo!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> #74 of things that make me mad. People openly spoiling things I might get into.
> 
> 
> Better now move this series further back on the start up time. Thanks UB.



You're talking like we share same taste in characters, also I didnt say who apparently died 

Furthermore it should give you a reason to actually start it sooner than later since at least characters die over there, cant compare it to OP where no one dies and if they die they come back few chapters later


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> Shit happen Sabo , do you remember ace? Xd



*Spoiler*: __ 















[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Why is my spoiler tag not working?... Good. It's meant to be shown to the public


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2020)

@MO 

FYCK ARE YOU? 


Sabo said:


> Why is my spoiler tag not working?... Good. It's meant to be shown to the public


did you put the tags in properly ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> If Hunter X Hunter is 10/10, what would you guys rate GoH as? Trying to decide if I should get into it.



I can give you a number but at the end of the day you may have different preference in genre 

(Its entertaining you should check it out) 

Animu has a cool opening btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> @Sabo Dat Sabo!


@Mariko @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge  made that Avy. You should go to their profile page and spam "That Sabo Avy is awesome"


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO
> 
> FYCK ARE YOU?
> did you put the tags in properly ?


Yep. Even gone back and try to edit 3 times.


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yep. Even gone back and try to edit 3 times.


You spelt spoiler wrong in the first tag


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> You spelt spoiler wrong in the first tag


Ahhh, lol, I clicked on the 'ISPOILER' button.


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can give you a number but at the end of the day you may have different preference in genre
> 
> (Its entertaining you should check it out)
> 
> Animu has a cool opening btw


Me @1:24 every time I hear that song


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Ahhh, lol, I clicked on the 'ISPOILER' button.


talkin bout you edited it 3 times

silly rabbit


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> talkin bout you edited it 3 times
> 
> silly rabbit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Me @1:24 every time I hear that song



That opening legit makes one feel hella hyped for the episode, that feeling reminds me a bit of the early One piece openings


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


fuck sake

now I wanna change my avy again

I just changed it dammit


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2020)

*I need my big avy back 



This feels weird. *


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> That opening legit makes one feel hella hyped for the episode, that feeling reminds me a bit of the early One piece openings


Indeed. 

The show itself is hella fast paced tho which is fun but those powers they have is still a mystery to me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

The new profile post section.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The show itself is hella fast paced tho which is fun but those powers they have is still a mystery to me



They're cutting out buncha stuff which is actually good for the anime, reading everything in the manhwa is still nice tho 
Iirc the powers will be explained soon (I dont remember when, but prolly this season)

Btw. hyped for next episode cause I expect a lot of fighting going on


----------



## MO (Aug 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO
> 
> FYCK ARE YOU?


I'm black.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2020)

I think I tore my bicep muscles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​



That fits so damn well.


----------



## Redline (Aug 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think I tore my bicep muscles.


Sorry to hear that lurker but that was meant to happen


----------



## Shanks (Aug 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think I tore my bicep muscles.





Redline said:


> Sorry to hear that lurker but that was meant to happen



It breaks down, it rebuilds. Just like zenkai. That's a good sign.


----------



## Venom (Aug 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think I tore my bicep muscles.



I would have imagined you would be more careful since you tore your rectum


----------



## Lurko (Aug 18, 2020)

Venom said:


> I would have imagined you would be more careful since you tore your rectum


Lewd as fuck.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2020)

You can think of him whatever you want. But his trash talk is great. Had a few laughs there.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse

i signed for the game too so i can get that sick name change 

actually meme worthy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Try to roll lower!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

I was too late for the game


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Only" 10 breaks in 2019 huh? I would have said like 20.
> 
> Though the issue some months is when, like this one, we have 2 following breaks (1 from WSJ and another from Oda).
> 
> ...


I wanted to end this debate.

Oda has release almost the same number of chapters from 2013 -38-40.

The Oda breaks are not negotiable as those are imposed by Shueisha so they can still have OP for another 10 years, the same for the other breaks.

This is just misinformed people talking for the sake of talking and I am done with the subject.



Mariko said:


> On the other hand Murata has his unique style.


*Yusuke Murata* (: 村田 雄介, : _Murata Yūsuke_, born July 4, 1978) is a Japanese , best known for illustrating the  manga , in collaboration with writer . _Eyeshield 21_ was serialized between July 2002 and June 2009 in , and was later adapted into an  television series. Murata's other major work is his illustration of 's , serialized in the  online version.

His speal is his artwork.

He is one of the best next to Kentaro Miura and Katsuhiro Otomo.

But he only does art and OP has a different style on purpose.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello there!

I have an issue with my mouse. When I click on the left it brings me back on the previous web page (1 over 3 or 4 times).

Any ideas?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I have an issue with my mouse. When I click on the left it brings me back on the previous web page (1 over 3 or 4 times).
> 
> Any ideas?


try restarting your comp/laptop.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> try restarting your comp/laptop.



I tried, twice. It's kinda... Annoying lol.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

@Mariko you owe me 5 bucks if that works. 

And if it doesn't work, blame @Ren.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mariko you owe me 5 bucks if that works.
> 
> And if it doesn't work, blame @Ren.


Do you know that IT hardware is my forte Ningen?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I tried, twice. It's kinda... Annoying lol.


Do you have another PC to check if the source of the problem is not the mouse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Do you know that IT hardware is my forte Ningen?


Oh, so you were the one who told me to 'plug in my power' after I complain my desktop wasn't turning on today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Mine has weights in it and a real laser optical drive.
Clean that 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh, so you were the one who told me to 'plug in my power' after I complain my desktop wasn't turning on today?


At least you did not try to disassemble the PC before checking if the power is on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

It will be......sadly.


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mine has weights in it and a real laser optical drive.
> Clean that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So you have your entire laptop in your mouse?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)

what about portlan stephen?


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yup. Get in here @Nana.






Go D. Usopp said:


> yo @Nana i'm only few posts away from losing my power and glory as a convo thread maker
> 
> any final poll u wud like to request
> 
> u haven't done so in awhile lol


let's see  how about "what is your favorite theme/skin"

or you can go with something like "what is your relationship status"  or random stuff like "who has best aesthetic"


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

also wow this ain't finished yet 

took a lot of time


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

why is dis convo dead


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

nice sig 

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> nice sig
> 
> @Go D. Usopp



Irene!!!!


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

posting good songs to revive the convo


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Irene!!!!


I miss the name Irene I might switch someday 

how are u ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> posting good songs to revive the convo



There are snipers all around this topic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> I miss the name Irene I might switch someday
> 
> how are u ?



Took car into the shop today. Gonna he an all day fix. Will pick it up later today. Other then that I am......meh. what about you? What are you doing with the time that used to go to nf?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Time to end this topic's career.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Took car into the shop today. Gonna he an all day fix. Will pick it up later today. Other then that I am......meh. what about you? What are you doing with the time that used to go to nf?


well I try to study and in my free time I use Twitter  

tbh can't wait till Summer ends it really sucks going out in this weather  Autumn when 
?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

waaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

lmao Waluigi


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

it just comes automaticc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> well I try to study and in my free time I use Twitter
> 
> tbh can't wait till Summer ends it really sucks going out in this weather  Autumn when
> ?


Nerd. And twitter!? Ugh that stupid place. Sounds counterproductive to he studying and be on twitter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Twitter.
> 
> How you you rank them?


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nerd. And twitter!? Ugh that stupid place. Sounds counterproductive to he studying and be on twitter.


I am mainly there for kpop  yea I am not using my time well

thinking about finding a job


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Ok tell me.if I am fucking blind.

Why can't I see the thread on the forum listing


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

this >>>>>>>>>>>>> Senorita


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)

a new zatoichi is born


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am mainly there for kpop  yea I am not using my time well
> 
> thinking about finding a job


Good luck with that if you do. Do something light since you are studying.


Kishido said:


> Ok tell me.if I am fucking blind.
> 
> Why can't I see the thread on the forum listing



Something wrong with your haki.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good luck with that if you do. Do something light since you are studying.
> 
> 
> Something wrong with your haki.



No for real. It isn't in the sticky and all


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

@Soca 
@Kinjin


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Official Waifu tier list approved by the man himself:

1) Perona

2) Vivi

3) Baeju

4) Boa

5) Robin


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2020)

Nana? I missed you!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Official Waifu tier list approved by the man himself:
> 
> 1) Perona
> 
> ...


Which man? I sure as hell did not say.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

*Perona>=Robin/Viola>Bonney>Reiju/Ulti thus far. Ulti will more than likely get a boost soon. 
*​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nana? I missed you!



I see that you literally love each other to death.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which man? I sure as hell did not say.



Me ofc


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mine has weights in it and a real laser optical drive.
> Clean that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




That's not a mouse, that's a monster-rat.




I love those. Waluigi is awesome. Was rooting for him. Glad he got his happy end.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Perona>=Robin/Viola>Bonney>Reiju/Ulti thus far. Ulti will more than likely get a boost soon.
> *​



All we need to agree is who's the top waifu nothing more.


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Guess I need to rank up Ulti and Yamato.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


_*I love the Lakers but I can't cheer for LeBron, unless it's against the disgusting GSW. *_


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Can someone help out please


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)

_


Alibaba Saluja said:



			Guess I need to rank up Yamato.



Click to expand...


* you bet you must!*_
Perona?
Lmfaoooo


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Which thread?



This one


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 19, 2020)

Kishido said:


> This one


Check your ignore list. Perhaps you (accidentally) put @Go D. Usopp on ignore


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> _
> * you bet you must!*_
> Perona?
> Lmfaoooo



_*Why did you use Light's font? *_


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Check your ignore list. Perhaps you (accidentally) put @Go D. Usopp on ignore



Lol you are right 

Thank you


----------



## Redline (Aug 19, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Lol you are right
> 
> Thank you


See..all sorted kishi


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Redline said:


> See..all sorted kishi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

*It feels much better now. 
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Lol you are right
> 
> Thank you



why am i even on the ignore list 

didn't even know u can even ignore ppl and not see their threads entirely lmaoo

w8 lemme check mine maybe got some ppl accidentally ignored


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why am i even on the ignore list
> 
> didn't even know u can even ignore ppl and not see their threads entirely lmaoo
> 
> w8 lemme check mine maybe got some ppl accidentally ignored



I do not even fucking know LOL. Or do we have a past?

I only have 2 people on my ignore list all the time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Lol you are right
> 
> Thank you





Kishido said:


> I do not even fucking know LOL. Or do we have a past?
> 
> I only have 2 people on my ignore list all the time



I was about to ask why you do that to @Go D. Usopp .


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Mine has weights in it and a real laser optical drive.
> Clean that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



nice calculator fam 

do u play any video games with it at least? or u only use it for math homeworks 



Nana said:


> let's see  how about "what is your favorite theme/skin"
> 
> or you can go with something like "what is your relationship status"  or random stuff like "who has best aesthetic"



These r good ones, gna do the first one. If we have time we might do more than one lol



Nana said:


> nice sig
> 
> @Go D. Usopp



ty m99 



Kishido said:


> I do not even fucking know LOL. Or do we have a past?
> 
> I only have 2 people on my ignore list all the time



lmao nah its probably accidental

we have nothing against each others as far as i remember. I don't rly have any issues with any member, and I hope it stays that way xd

also this is fken why u weren't responding to my tags inviting u to the OL dice throwing tourny we had long time ago on this thread lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I was about to ask why you do that to @Go D. Usopp .



btw i got scammed

i registered for the game but my name font still didn't change


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nice calculator fam
> 
> do u play any video games with it at least? or u only use it for math homeworks
> 
> ...


My mouse is smarter than your entire computer dog!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> btw i got scammed
> 
> i registered for the game but my name font still didn't change



You were supposed to rey to the anniversary thread.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nice calculator fam
> 
> do u play any video games with it at least? or u only use it for math homeworks
> 
> ...



Lol yeah... Maybe I was drunken again


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Poll is up @everyone

anyone know what are these skins that say CSS (Opt-in) or sm sht on them lol



Ren. said:


> My mouse is smarter than your entire computer dog!



not false 



Mickey Mouse said:


> You were supposed to rey to the anniversary thread.



i did no?

im registered to that alley anniversary game thing


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Poll is up @everyone
> 
> anyone know what are these skins that say CSS (Opt-in) or sm sht on them lol
> 
> ...


opt-in lets you see special names iirc. at the front page in the members list you can see normal names + special ones. without opt-in all the usernames would look normal


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Poll is up @everyone
> 
> anyone know what are these skins that say CSS (Opt-in) or sm sht on them lol


With (Opt-In) sparkles, colored usernames etc. get properly displayed.


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I was about to ask why you do that to @Go D. Usopp .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Light theme seems more popular than i thought


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Light theme seems more popular than i thought



its the most clear one to me

the others seems jagged and weird af

dark one is viable tho at night


----------



## Irene (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Light theme seems more popular than i thought


Dark is shit when it comes to reading 

But good for aesthetic


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> its the most clear one to me
> 
> the others seems jagged and weird af
> 
> dark one is viable tho at night



I'm using the Light opt-in one it's saving so much space its great ahaha (tho i'd at least like to see my usertitle)

I was using the Allure one before , loved the pink names

Did check the other skins like last year, the dark DB one is also cool 'cause of the blue name colors haha (wish we could pick name colors for skins ourselves tbh)


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2020)

best skin.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Light is besto. Alternate when that skin breaks is Naruto.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

Light is best. Don't come at me.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Only thing better than light is light with a ‘d’


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Light seems more popular than i thought





Sabo said:


> Light is besto





Lurker said:


> Light is best. Don't come at me.





Sabo said:


> Only thing better than light is light with a ‘d’





*Thanks guys. You are cool too  *

**​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Alley threads are too wild


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

I legit was waiting to see who post next. 12 members lurking and no one posted for 48mins


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

@Soca hhhhhhmmmmm......ya should probably not have the follow option so close to the ignore one. Probably why @Kishido put @Go D. Usopp on ignore


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 19, 2020)

Do people use the ignore option?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Alley threads are too wild


Back in the days I spent more time in the chatter box/ blender than OL.

i might go back there when I’m 30


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 19, 2020)

Also Naruto Orange Kin master race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Alley threads are too wild



Btw. will host something soon where ppl can win certain things, keep your eyes open for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Back in the days I spent more time in the chatter box/ blender than OL.
> 
> i might go back there when I’m 30



Teach me your secret to sell years of life


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. will host something soon where ppl can win certain things, keep your eyes open for it



I'll start checking the Alley more often


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. will host something soon where ppl can win certain things, keep your eyes open for it


*Please tag me Broki chan. *


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Teach me your secret to sell years of life


Spending every waking hours on NF


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Spending every waking hours on NF


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. will host something soon where ppl can win certain things, keep your eyes open for it


Why do that when I can simply beat you at dice?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca hhhhhhmmmmm......ya should probably not have the follow option so close to the ignore one. Probably why @Kishido put @Go D. Usopp on ignore



actual sherlok holmes 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'll start checking the Alley more often



yea same lol, not too bad

im addicted to the mafia section too now

they are slowly taking me away from the OL


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Please tag me Broki chan. *



okey  will prolly post a link here anyways since some ppl may be interested in prizes 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Why do that when I can simply beat you at dice?



 Havent done a thread in a while and thought it would be time for a small something since Alley needs a bit activity again too  also I need an excuse to do some roleplaying


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea same lol, not too bad
> 
> im addicted to the mafia section too now
> 
> they are slowly taking me away from the OL



Ikr mafia is great, fun games


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ikr mafia is great, fun games





tho its the reason why im gna develop trust issues


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> okey  will prolly post a link here anyways since some ppl may be interested in prizes


*Thanks a lot. *


Underworld Broker said:


> Ikr mafia is great, fun games


_*Mafia is fun. I'll try playing here one day soon, after my exams. I promised @Flower we'll win one and maybe host one too. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Do people use the ignore option?



maybe tryhards do lol


i just realised its existance yesterday lol


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> actual sherlok holmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mafia section is game-related right?

We really need more games. They´re fun.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> tho its the reason why im gna develop trust issues



It's a curse but also a blessing, you gotta see it like that


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Someone should host an OL or OLC Hunger game.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Thanks a lot. *
> 
> _*Mafia is fun. I'll try playing here one day soon, after my exams. I promised @Flower we'll win one and maybe host one too. *_



The games here are really nice and roles are cool too, if you have time you should check out some games soon, haha


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> The games here are really nice and roles are cool too, if you have time you should check out some games soon, haha


*Sadly not now. I have exams from the 25th of August until the end of September. I'll try after that. Thanks. *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sadly not now. I have exams from the 25th of August until the end of September. I'll try after that. Thanks. *



No worries mafia can wait~ also good luck with your exams!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> No worries mafia can wait~ also good luck with your exams!


*Aye aye. Thanks a lot Broki. 
*


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Someone should host an OL or OLC Hunger game.



whats OLC lol

and yea we need an OP mafia asap


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The mafia section is game-related right?
> 
> We really need more games. They´re fun.



its only for mafia games, which are very fun specially on one piece theme lol

i remember seeing an OP mafia long time ago but i didn't understand anything about it so didnt do anything. dont even remember joining

but now if we get OP mafia it would be awesome


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats OLC lol
> 
> and yea we need an OP mafia asap


OLC as in do it in this thread.

Or create a brand new thread for everyone.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember starting to read Tower of God 'cause someone invited me to a mafia game but i didnt know how to play and didnt know that manhwa either lol (had to pass on joining)


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember Kinjin and Silver had one game prepared each.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> OLC as in do it in this thread.
> 
> Or create a brand new thread for everyone.



fk im dumb lol

i literally started this OLC thread, idk how i forgot C is for convo lmao



Underworld Broker said:


> I remember starting to read Tower of God 'cause someone invited me to a mafia game but i didnt know how to play and didnt know that manhwa either lol (had to pass on joining)



rip in pieces, well atleast now cuz of that u've seen ToG which is a pretty good manhwa lol



Alibaba Saluja said:


> I remember Kinjin and Silver had one game prepared each.



as in a new game? where is it?? why isnt it out yet??


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

onepiece manga has a break like every week now

perfect time for games if u ask me


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

yeah, let's do hunger game!! 

I would totally host, but I do not have access to imgur.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> yeah, let's do hunger game!!
> 
> I would totally host, but I do not have access to imgur.



you can use discord to upload images too


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> you can use discord to upload images too


it works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> yeah, let's do hunger game!!
> 
> I would totally host, but I do not have access to imgur.


So much likes.... well I got work and most people are asleep. Maybe in a few hours or tomorrow.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

@Underworld Broker. Mira is becoming one of my favourite character.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

--snip--

nah

Oh yeah.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyone around? Sorry if I miss anyone. Just doing active people on this thread for now. 

@shaantu @Lurker @Blade @Light D Lamperouge @Underworld Broker @Go D. Usopp @Alibaba Saluja @B Rabbit @Mickey Mouse @Flame @Kinjin @Nana @DeVision @Redline @Ren. @Mariko @January @T.D.A @Soca @MrPopo @Ludi @Nataly @A Optimistic 

Also does tagging this many people work? Let's start in 3mins or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 19, 2020)

bonjourno


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, no way everyone is going to be around at the same time. Let's start and you guys can all see how you die when you wake up. 

People all say the OLC of 2020 is chill and friendly, but what people do not know is that when push comes to shove, friends do not matter in this world. As we kick start the 2020 OLC Hunger Game, may you all die in peace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Lots of running happening during the first day. 
Poor @Underworld Broker  the one active person that wanted this game to happen 
@A Optimistic  died before he comes back from his break. Not even chance of breather.

@Mariko ruthless AF @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 19, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Lots of running happening during the first day.
> Poor @Underworld Broker  the one active person that wanted this game to happen
> @A Optimistic  died before he comes back from his break. Not even chance of breather.


It's blury.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 19, 2020)

@Sabo 

w8 for ppl to come online lol

alot of them have EU time lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 19, 2020)

Rabbits can't die


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

@Nana @Ren.  damn... 

@Redline @Blade  awww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Sabo
> 
> w8 for ppl to come online lol
> 
> alot of them have EU time lol


they'll be on in 2 hours and other people will go to sleep, lol. It will be more fun doing it in the OL with active members later. Let's have some fun for now.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

@Lurker  it's fix.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Let's have a min of silent for the 4 fallen comrade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge gotta drink more water next time, mate
@Ludi infection? Wow. 
@B Rabbit @Blade  Take that! now I got all your supplies 

Lots of supplies stealing today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

We have people teaming up now.

@MrPopo  I didn't even get a chance to know you 
@Light D Lamperouge about to own this game with new explosive

Wow @DeVision @T.D.A @Lurker @Nataly  all died in one go! Shit is getting real.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Things are getting serious.

Only half left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 19, 2020)

i'm still alive eh


----------



## MO (Aug 19, 2020)

I just got out of a 3 and half hour exam. And I have a headache.


----------



## MO (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Aug 19, 2020)

MO said:


> I just got out of a 3 and half hour exam. And I have a headache.


online exam?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Lots of strategies happening today. 

@shaantu I know you're on holiday, but I will find you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Aug 19, 2020)

Soca said:


> online exam?


Yep


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Everyone gets a breather today.


I'm not doing this anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2020)

Ghost stories. How cute.

@Redline @Go D. Usopp 




No one dies today? Geez, you guys are good at this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2020)

MO said:


> Yep



how many more do you have? 


Sabo said:


> Everyone gets a breather today.
> 
> 
> I'm not doing this anymore


rip in literal pieces


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

@Underworld Broker getting bullied left and right.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome to the Arena Event.... and @Mariko dies

Lol, @Ludi @Mickey Mouse  at least kill each other off first. 

Too bad @Alibaba Saluja

Nice, we have 9 members watching now.



We're closing in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Welcome to the Arean Event.... and @Mariko dies
> 
> Lol, @Ludi @Mickey Mouse  at least kill each other off first.
> 
> ...



@Flame you are our district's last hope. don't blow it.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

@shaantu  that's right. That's what happens when you kill me.




Time for the feast. Ayyy @Underworld Broker what a ruthless flamingo! During dinner too. 


Gosh, @shaantu is ruthless even on an NF break. 

Tutuoo @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Let's prepare for the final battle.



Only 3 left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Hahaha, @shaantu didn't win.

@Light D Lamperouge  WTF. Afterall this 



And the last man standing is Marcel B!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Aug 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> how many more do you have?


zero. This was the final exam.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

Broker should have won.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Nicely done @Sabo


----------



## shaantu (Aug 20, 2020)

daaamn, I was on fire


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

Soca winning? Fu*k this shit.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. will host something soon where ppl can win certain things, keep your eyes open for it



First. I saw you saying you'll post it here too, but tag me anyways. XD
Or even better: First!



Underworld Broker said:


> I remember starting to read Tower of God 'cause someone invited me to a mafia game but i didnt know how to play and didnt know that manhwa either lol (had to pass on joining)



Did @Mickey Mouse bully you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did @Mickey Mouse bully you?


ha......shut up


----------



## Ludi (Aug 20, 2020)

Whats going on? Im so confused


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Whats going on? Im so confused




just for fun


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did @Mickey Mouse bully you?



Nah that game was on OJ like 4-5 years ago lol, wouldn't even know supes


----------



## Ludi (Aug 20, 2020)

At least I did something usefull 

Isnt that right @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Irene (Aug 20, 2020)

At least I had one kill under my belt 
Better than nothing


----------



## Nataly (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> We have people teaming up now.
> 
> @MrPopo  I didn't even get a chance to know you
> @Light D Lamperouge about to own this game with new explosive
> ...


I had no idea this was going on and I was in the game


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I had no idea this was going on and I was in the game


You’re actually a top 20 poster here. 

which also means your also an official OL members. Time to start making one piece avys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)

Light step on landmine while he was picking flowers!! Lmaooo


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

I need a new sig


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

Btw @Sabo nice game.

It was fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)

Go mavs!!!
It would be cool to see Portland and mavericks going through
I am buying this!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Ludi said:


> At least I did something usefull
> 
> Isnt that right @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You’re actually a top 20 poster here.
> 
> which also means your also an official OL members. Time to start making one piece avys


That's very surprising, considering I am not very active here and haven't been for a while 
I have a lot of beautiful OP stocks and references for drawing, but I haven't made avatars in a long time


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## January (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

ah i'm kicking ass as usual and sparing my pathetic friend @Alibaba Saluja  life after beating him in a duel

but comes this rat @Light D Lamperouge  and stabs me from the back

how shameful, a scar on the back....


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

Hey @Kinjin . I'd like to ask for a favor. Please tag me once the chapter hits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

I died because now was the time for fucking @Ludi to fight.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Thinking about getting an Oden set for the rest of Wano.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Thinking about getting an Oden set for the rest of Wano.



Stick with Law. Can't go wrong with Law.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

I need Law to do some shit real soon then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Thinking about getting an Oden set for the rest of Wano.



Or did you mean this Oden?



Then go with Oden. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2020)

watch this  and this other stuff

fucking amazing


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Or did you mean this Oden?
> 
> 
> 
> Then go with Oden. XD


Never had a female OP character as a set. 

Now may be the first time for everything.


----------



## Ludi (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I died because now was the time for fucking @Ludi to fight.


Dont mess with king of the Raftel game

Or Ill throw dices at ya


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2020)

@Kishido


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Never had a female OP character as a set.
> 
> Now may be the first time for everything.



No Robin? Me disappointed!


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> watch this  and this other stuff
> 
> fucking amazing


Wish that Mochi gun was in the manga.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Never had a female OP character as a set.
> 
> Now may be the first time for everything.



perona was my first one

u shud give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No Robin? Me disappointed!


Robin is top tier. 

 But typically I had always Law sets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Ulti is though > "Proclaimed Oden" Yamato for sure though.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> @Kishido



this is actually pretty good lol


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2020)

This is amazing as fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

there are ones for wano too

this guy is too good


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2020)

This guy is fucking amazing. I wanna help him.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> This guy is fucking amazing. I wanna help him.



Can't watch it now. Remind me tomorrow.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Kinjin . I'd like to ask for a favor. Please tag me once the chapter hits.


You'll have to make me an offer I can't refuse.

Okay.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You'll have to make me an offer I can't refuse.
> 
> Okay.



This is my offer:

Do it.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This is my offer:
> 
> Do it.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2020)

What is that ugly ass new facebook?

Anybody else has it?

It's just aweful!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What is that ugly ass new facebook?
> 
> Anybody else has it?
> 
> It's just aweful!




I don't even notice the difference anymore.
It's always the same for me.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't even notice the difference anymore.
> It's always the same for me.


That's what she said.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Thinking about getting an Oden set for the rest of Wano.


Don't do that to yourself.


B Rabbit said:


> Ulti is though > "Proclaimed Oden" Yamato for sure though.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)

@Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2020)

Fixed it. One can go back to the original "skin".


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Kinjin


Top 3 fight in the series easily.
We need to make the BC convo thread (Black Bull Headquarters) active


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Kinjin



Which anime/manga is that?


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Which anime/manga is that?




black clover

one of the best ongoing shonen anime/manga, atm


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> black clover
> 
> one of the best ongoing shonen anime/manga, atm



Ok. Will give it a try then (anime -I lack things to watch when I go to bed).

Edit: @Blade wait wait wait, is that the stuff in an orphanage with a Sasuke like boy?

I tried one episode and just the opening made me want to commit suicide.

Is it better after? Cause I couldn't even finish the first episode so sasukeish it was.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok. Will give it a try then (anime -I lack things to watch when I go to bed).




just a quick summary

it starts very slow, but if you make patience, you will see a rather noticeable and fast improvement with each arc

to

the point, the fights and action later become very lit


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> just a quick summary
> 
> it starts very slow, but if you make patience, you will see a rather noticeable and fast improvement with each arc
> 
> ...



Ok. I've seen many ppl saying it was a masterpiece, but just the first episode made me sleep for 3 days.

More seriously, the "sasuke" style of a char (don't remember his name) made me puke. 

The "cool strong guy who doesn't give a darn" has been used too much in shonens.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

its similar to OP in a way

well maybe not much

i havent got much into it yet, but its on my list


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok. I've seen many ppl saying it was a masterpiece, but just the first episode made me sleep for 3 days.
> 
> More seriously, the "sasuke" style of a char (don't remember his name) made me puke.
> 
> The "cool strong guy who doesn't give a darn" has been used too much in shonens.




it ain't a masterpiece, let's not joke ourselves here 

but, it started from below mediocre levels and it reached after few years, at above average levels

at least

it became far better than series like nanatsu no taizai


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> it ain't a masterpiece, let's not joke ourselves here
> 
> but, it started from below mediocre levels and it reached after few years, at above average levels
> 
> ...



ToG, BC or my hero academia xd

which one the best for u?

add in demos slayer too for lulz


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Ulti is though > "Proclaimed Oden" Yamato for sure though.



Perona > Vivi > Ulti > Yamato


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ToG, BC or my hero academia xd
> 
> which one the best for u?
> 
> add in demos slayer too for lulz




tog is a webtoon, so it doesn't count in this case

now

from 

those series you said, it would go like this in quality/action: black clover > mha > demon slayer

demon slayer is overrated hot trash levels, the reason it became so popular, it was thanks to ufotable's great animation

otherwise

it's a mediocre series


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> tog is a webtoon, so it doesn't count in this case
> 
> now
> 
> ...



i havent finished any of the 4, but so far ToG is the best one

i dont mind grouping manhwa with manga, you read them both anyway lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Black Clover looks good. But My Hero Academia is really of a moment series.

The moments carry the series because of the anime hype, but the series itself is average.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Dem leg actions


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> it ain't a masterpiece, let's not joke ourselves here
> 
> but, it started from below mediocre levels and it reached after few years, at above average levels
> 
> ...



You'd see the comments on french websites Black Clover is like their new bible lol. 

This is why I tried the first ep, but just the opening bored me. 

And that Sasuke-like char again ffs.... 

I'm not a jap girl, and those pretencious overskilled nihilist chars always give me a brain cancer.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> demon slayer is overrated hot trash levels, the reason it became so popular, it was thanks to ufotable's great animation


This tbh


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

I never understood the hype from Demon Slayer. 

Literally no one talks about it yet it sales were hot.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You'd see the comments on french websites Black Clover is like their new bible lol.
> 
> This is why I tried the first ep, but just the opening bored me.
> 
> ...


That's why you should read the manga over watching the anime. That character has less panel time compared to his screen time in the anime.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Manga the best master race.

Anyways Dragon Ball Super is out.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Perona > Vivi > Ulti > Yamato


No. Get out. First give me the keys to this thread then get out.


Blade said:


> tog is a webtoon, so it doesn't count in this case
> 
> now
> 
> ...



I quickly noticed this about Demon Slayer.i gave it i do not know how many episodes. It disappointed me.


But there it is....the Blade seal of approval i had been waiting for, for BC.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ah i'm kicking ass as usual and sparing my pathetic friend @Alibaba Saluja  life after beating him in a duel
> 
> but comes this rat @Light D Lamperouge  and stabs me from the back
> 
> how shameful, a scar on the back....



I have a bad habit of going easy against opponents who are not as strong as me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Funny there is this awkward silent despite 13 users viewing


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Funny there is this awkward silent despite 13 users viewing



Actually once you open a thread your name stays one hour even if you're no longer in the thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Funny there is this awkward silent despite 13 users viewing



Probably just trying to find something to say.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually once you open a thread your name stays one hour even if you're no longer in the thread.


Mbx lied to me


----------



## January (Aug 20, 2020)

Everybody staring at Robin's tits.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

January said:


> Everybody staring at Robin's tits.


For a sec.... seems like she saw a ghost with that face.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Funny there is this awkward silent despite 13 users viewing



have you watched past episode 1 of GoH yet?

this weeks Ep. was p neato


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 20, 2020)

wanna draw that yamato chara but theres too much on my to-draw list atm rofl

does she have official colors yet?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> have you watched past episode 1 of GoH yet?
> 
> this weeks Ep. was p neato


Yeah, Mira was the most unique and highly interesting character. One of, if not the most memorable girls in anime after a first impression. Ashame, there isn’t much episodes. I might marathon the whole thing this week and then jump onto the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

The thing that’s annoying with most of these new shouen is that you always see one guy that say ‘to be hokage is my dream’ and then this one ‘cool cold hearted - I don’t care alpha male’. Sasuke and Naruto was pretty cool, but do every manga have to copy them?

When there is something or someone different, it is a real breath of fresh air.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yeah, Mira was the most unique and highly interesting character. One of, if not the most memorable girls in anime after a first impression. Ashame, there isn’t much episodes. I might marathon the whole thing this week and then jump onto the manga.



Based  will be interesting to read your thoughts on the manhwa once you start


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The thing that’s annoying with most of these new shouen is that you always see one guy that say ‘to be hokage is my dream’ and then this one ‘cool cold hearted - I don’t care alpha male’. Sasuke and Naruto was pretty cool, but do every manga have to copy them?
> 
> When there is something or someone different, it is a real breath of fresh air.



MHA 2 main characters in a nutshell mixed with SOME Goku and Vegeta rivalry.


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sinbad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanna draw that yamato chara but *theres too much on my to-draw list atm* rofl
> 
> does she have official colors yet?


You don't say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sinbad



From what anime/manga?


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

Yamato or Ulti.


----------



## January (Aug 20, 2020)

The other day i was listening to soundtracks and this one track caught my attention so i decided to give the series a try.


Weirdly enough i found it quite interesting, they even made a live action on it.

If you want a breather series not much to think about, i'd recommend it.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> From what anime/manga?





magi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> From what anime/manga?



Magi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Aug 20, 2020)

All of these three feel the same for some reason


----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 20, 2020)

Magi is underrated


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yamato or Ulti.



Yamato.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yamato.


....is not better than Ulti.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 20, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanna draw that yamato chara but theres too much on my to-draw list atm rofl
> 
> does she have official colors yet?


Not yet.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Lol, you guys are giving me too much manga to go through/check out. I have like 3 hours of work a day! That isn’t much time left.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> MHA 2 main characters in a nutshell mixed with SOME Goku and Vegeta rivalry.


Well, Goku and Vegata is pretty unique. Same with Luffy and Zoro. However, a lot of the new manga is just a mirror copy. 

Good thing is most of them does get better afterward.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)

*Ulti. *


----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


 


Lurker said:


> Yamato or Ulti.





Mickey Mouse said:


> Yamato.


 



B Rabbit said:


> Not yet.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. Get out. First give me the keys to this thread then get out.



why dont u try and win the next convo urself lulz

now u make me wanna compete for next convo just to take it from u 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have a bad habit of going easy against opponents who are not as strong as me.



that could one day lose u ur life 

specially against backstabbers like light 



Sabo said:


> Funny there is this awkward silent despite 13 users viewing



i usually have the thread open but im alt tabbed out playing games or sm sht

others could be like that too lol


is that ... sinbad?

edit: he fken is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> ....is not better than Ulti.


I am not mad.... you have your opinion and I have mine.





I am not mad.


----------



## January (Aug 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yamato or Ulti.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am not mad.... you have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why dont u try and win the next convo urself lulz
> 
> now u make me wanna compete for next convo just to take it from u
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)

​


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

[

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2020)

fuck y'all doing


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck y'all doing


Zoro vs Sanj discussion


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2020)

​


----------



## Shanks (Aug 20, 2020)

Btw @Soca you won the hunger game. Please give your winning speech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 20, 2020)

im addicted to watching these kida stories lol

could spend the entire day listening to them without even noticing lol

some of them are actually true ones like these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Blade said:


>



@A Optimistic 
They are dissing the manga where your avy comes from (?). Say something. 



January said:


> Everybody staring at Robin's tits.



Is anything wrong with that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @A Optimistic
> They are dissing the manga where your avy comes from (?). Say something.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes......productivity is lost.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes......productivity is lost.



Productivity is overrated anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2020)

I should've won


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Flame said:


> I should've won



Evankh-- err I mean Flame get ready for the end of the convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 21, 2020)

@DeVision Don't forget to watch the WCI videos I posted. 

Master piece. Makes you love WCI.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 21, 2020)

can't stop watching this


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can't stop watching this


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

lmfaoooo


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Did the new chapter affected activities here? I usually see a couple pages over night.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Did the new chapter affected activities here? I usually see a couple pages over night.


probably lol..do you want to finish this tread off! ?
another way to reactive it is to get close to minus 50 post to the end trust me lol
, let me know if i need to call  out @Ren. to give us a hand , then if noboy show up to help us , we can decide between the 3 of us on who is taking next tread ..ehehhehe..i bet some would do anything to avoid me to have the key of tread and the polls lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> probably lol..do you want to finish this tread off! ?
> another way to reactive it is to get close to minus 50 post to the end trust me lol
> , let me know if i need to call  out @Ren. to give us a hand , then if noboy show up to help us , we can decide between the 3 of us on who is taking next tread ..ehehhehe..i bet some would do anything to avoid me to have the key of tread and the polls lol


If you want we can make you win!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Let’s do this guy!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

mkay and I so wanted to go back to 10k posts


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you want we can make you win!


you rekon? lets go then , let's see if they stop us us before that ........

 w are about 200 msg left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Let’s do this guy!


k  i will make same space with my gifs..as usual lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

Just curious but how is Lebron doing?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> you rekon? lets go then , let's see if they stop us us before that ........
> 
> w are about 200 msg left


200, piece of cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Just curious but how is Lebron doing?



He's on his way to another ring.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Just curious but how is Lebron doing?


did he get hurt? i havent seen the highlight i just know they won


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyone started reading kingdom yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone started reading kingdom yet?


Yeah 7  years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Anyone started reading kingdom yet?


yeah i do


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Confident perona always gets thing going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yeah 7  years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Confident perona always gets thing going.




He is ready for her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Confident perona always gets thing going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yeah 7  years ago


Oh? We will get alone just fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh? We will get alone just fine


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Oh? We will get alone just fine


OP and Kingdom are a must weekly.

I added TOG and Solo Leveling to the mix.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> OP and Kingdom are a must weekly.
> 
> I added TOG and Solo Leveling to the mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

Sasha Grey.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Sasha Grey.....



This big

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This big

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Sasha Grey.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

MEh I really don't care, you know what I want from her in a  video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> MEh I really don't care, you know what I want from her in a  video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> OP and Kingdom are a must weekly.
> 
> I added TOG and Solo Leveling to the mix.



Agree. Everything else, I don’t remember what day it releases and usually catch up later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

@Redline  let's change the flow:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

You guys going to finish it now


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Btw testing luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline  let's change the flow:


 some true old school italian hip hop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> some true old school italian hip hop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait. I can't throw dice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Zehaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait. I can't throw dice?


off course you can baba? what a silly question , you may as well joinus to finish this off and get the tread if you want it  you can have it


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

@Lurker  ...  @Sasha Grey


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> off course you can baba? what a silly question , you may as well joinus to finish this off and get the tread if you want it  you can have it



It's not that. The dice feature is not working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's not that. The dice feature is not working


is it ? let me try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's not that. The dice feature is not working


no it does not work baba


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

No dice no life


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

@Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No dice no life


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

gonna spam some anime girls then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Fuck this makes me want to dance now like  my avy


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

primus !! my favourite ban even before eminem mention it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> gonna spam some anime girls then


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Fuck this makes me want to dance now like  my avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Alibaba Saluja



Wtf


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

i still havent see all your vids ren i gotta take a minute after before the tread gets cancel lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Best maids


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

lol guys you gotta watch those music video with those gifs under it cracks me up


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

almost 100 left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> almost 100 left


Too slow And at the last 30 a lot of cats will storm in here .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

man this one  vwith some proper sound system rock and the beat is incredible , the bass flow into your body . amazing! one of my fav of busta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> man this one  vwith some proper sound system rock and the beat is incredible , the bass flow into your body . amazing! one of my fav of busta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

You guys are fast. Sorry IrL


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2020)

_*Best Kakeguri chars imo 




*_​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> You guys are fast. Sorry IrL


no worries , now you know how fast we can be lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*Best Kakeguri chars imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those 3,4 or 5 chars. The 3 girls look all the same.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

And wait, are we closing this thread?
I'll throw in my hat too.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

@Oreki come in here and win this for me.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Oreki come in here and win this for me.


Again


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Again



Yes. I know no other way. XD


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Too slow And at the last 30 a lot of cats will storm in here .


obviously , they are scare i can take that which i can if i want lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes. I know no other way. XD


Last time I was 9999th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

@Ren. got 10000 likes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Ren. got 10000 likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Subaru


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Are those 3,4 or 5 chars. The 3 girls look all the same.


5 lmao. Though the second girl and the fourth one are twins.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Where’s the $5 you promised me?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Subaru


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Where’s the $5 you promised me?


In a stock probably


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 5 lmao. Though the second girl and the fourth one are twins.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Is it still not finished?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Last time I was 9999th



You sure? I think I was 10.000 but then one post got deleted for flaming. And I dropped to 9999 XD
Or was that 2 threads ago? hm..


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Is it still not finished?


Because you guys are slow.

I and @Oreki did each 500 posts in 2h


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You sure? I think I was 10.000 but then one post got deleted for flaming. And I dropped to 9999 XD
> Or was that 2 threads ago? hm..


A thread before that I was 10001th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Because you guys are slow.
> 
> I and @Oreki did each did 500 posts in 2h


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

50 more. Hm..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Slow down guys, it's my turn to like whore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Inb4 someone snipes the thread.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

38 posts meh


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

Woahhhhh.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok enough imgs from me


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

yes that way my boys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Woahhhhh.


he who control the...control the people..think about it lurk  eheheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

@Flame come here


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Almost there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

It's there peeps.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp your thread rights are gonna disappear


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

I want my thread back. (even tho I have no idea what I'm gonna name it)


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Damn


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

Thots Begone.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

we there'


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

sdlkfdskfldsflks

Edit:

@Kinjin please give this to @DeVision


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok thread should be finished now


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

give it to me


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

da


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

last one


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> sdlkfdskfldsflks


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

@Sabo wins


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Hahaha


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

9999 again. FML


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> give it to me


Go for it


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> sdlkfdskfldsflks



Wait what the hell is this?


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> sdlkfdskfldsflks


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 9999 again. FML


10002 this time At least is not the same number 

@DeVision  I have now 9999 10001 and 10002


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 21, 2020)

@Kinjin come announce the winner


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wait what the hell is this?


Didn’t have time find a pic... so sniping as fast as possible.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Go for it


Give it to him.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> sdlkfdskfldsflks





Ren. said:


> Give it to him.


yes give it to him poor thing  , he gotta thanks us for it! you are welcome devison


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah @DeVision  go ahead and take it


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 10002 this time At least is no the same number
> 
> @DeVision  I have now 9999 10001 and 10002


i just cancel one and you get it, do you want it? or shall we be kind and give it don for free lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> yes give it to him poor thing  , he gotta thanks us for it! you are welcome devison


If you want it also we can do dices .... forget it, it does not work now


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Yeah @DeVision  go ahead and take it


yeah i agree even if he doesnt deserve it


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you want it also we can do dices .... forget it, it does not work now


naaa i am fine  , like i said if i wanted to have it i would have had ready ten post to send one after another


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> i just cancel one and you get it, do you want it? or shall we be kind and give it don for free lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> naaa i am fine  , like i said if i wanted to have it i would have had ready ten post to send one after another


 I tried that and it did not work


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

So does @DeVision create a new thread now or we have to delete a few post to get his post to 10,000?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So does @DeVision create a new thread now or we have to delete a few post to get his post to 10,000?


No need to delete anything.

You won and you can say that @DeVision  can make the thread.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So does @DeVision create a new thread now or we have to delete a few post to get his post to 10,000?


no he will get it as soon as kinjin see the result and find out WE decide to give it to him, becouse he asked gently


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Alright, let's see if we can get to 20,000 before kinjin close this.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alright, let's see if we can get to 20,000 before kinjin close this.


Nope, we could go to 15k If we had all the old OJ but not with only me and @Redline


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Nope, we could go to 15k If we had all the old OJ but not with only me and @Redline


Prime SFC can finish do 2000 posts in 12 hrs 

This convo thread need to bring back those spirits.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

@Sabo @Redline  Good Night!


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

musica di strada? like in italian|


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Redline said:


> musica di strada? like in italian|


Correct, both have one ancestor Latin.

Musica di strada

Muzica de strada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Prime SFC can finish do 2000 posts in 12 hrs
> 
> This convo thread need to bring back those spirits.


we did what we wanted to do, finish the tread , and that was a lot of fun thanks guys bye  i am off now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

@Sabo nah. Make it. You won it. XD
I'll get the next one for sure.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Sabo nah. Make it. You won it. XD
> I'll get the next one for sure.


I don’t even know what you put in the OP.
Give us a badass 1st post, mate


----------



## Ren. (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabo said:


> I don’t even know what you put in the OP.
> Give us a badass 1st post, mate


@Redline  you want it?

Rules

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- No kpop bashing
- No Sogeking bashing

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible 






also Usopp > your fav character 

Last edited: Jun 5, 2020

Something like this.


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline  you want it?
> 
> Rules
> 
> ...


come on i did not win it either i was like  5 post off i think ..ren use it wisely maybe next time


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

Doesn't surprise me that a fellow hunterchad has great taste in DBS chapters

This chapter was pretty damn good. Merus is/was an absolutely fantastic character. Hopefully there will be serious repercussions for Beerus. Toyo has an opportunity to create some interesting plot points for the future, hope he doesn't waste it.

Also Whis is as interesting as ever. I don't think he has any real emotions, or at least any emotions non-angels can comprehend. There's so much more to him than meets the eyes.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Doesn't surprise me that a fellow hunterchad has great taste in DBS chapters
> 
> This chapter was pretty damn good. Merus is/was an absolutely fantastic character. Hopefully there will be serious repercussions for Beerus. Toyo has an opportunity to create some interesting plot points for the future, hope he doesn't waste it.
> 
> Also Whis is as interesting as ever. I don't think he has any real emotions, or at least any emotions non-angels can comprehend. There's so much more to him than meets the eyes.



Yeah. Merus was great. But I don't think he's lost forever.
Watch him comming back after Goku takes care of that cheating cnut. 

Whis was always weird, but he surprised me this chapter. :/


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Well, I’m heading off for a couple hours. Devision should make. If not someone else make.

cheers guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. Merus was great. But I don't think he's lost forever.
> Watch him comming back after Goku takes care of that cheating cnut.
> 
> Whis was always weird, but he surprised me this chapter. :/


That wasn't even my post. Copypasta. Got em!!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)

But yes screw Beerus and Whis.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 21, 2020)

unbelivable last time i yoinked it right off @DeVision and now @Sabo did it 

devision u gotta step ur page refresh game up bro


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp your thread rights are gonna disappear



i pass it to the new young generations






Ren. said:


> @Redline  you want it?
> 
> Rules
> 
> ...



yea use this GOAT template


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 21, 2020)

also whoever makes the new thread tag us all lulz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

@Kinjin  gotta give us the go I suppose
I have one good title
The wano war convo tread.

Or

Sailing to the sea of cheese convo thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## DeVision (Aug 21, 2020)

Let's go mavs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2020)

Kinjin and everyone else still sleeping. We need more mods


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

This thread is still open?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@Ren.  thoughts on the latest Kingdom chapter?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

I came hoping the new convo is already made
But it isn't yet


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I came hoping the new convo is already made
> But it isn't yet


Waiting on @Kinjin all day. Let’s gang neg him


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Can confirm @Sabo won. Up to you to create the thread or give the rights to someoene else.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

@DeVision  or @Redline  you guys around? One of you create, please.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @DeVision  or @Redline  you guys around? One of you create, please.


They both aren't online. Do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 22, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @DeVision  or @Redline  you guys around? One of you create, please.


Do it now!

Make a Sabo centric one.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2020)

Alright, give me 2 mins


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 22, 2020)

New thread


----------

